# In Memoriam



## eggplant43

A place to remember those who have touched our lives:


Lyricist Adolph Green dead at 86 
From the Life & Mind Desk
Published 10/24/2002 7:44 PM


NEW YORK, Oct. 24 (UPI) -- Adolph Green, the screenwriter-lyricist whose six-decade collaboration with Betty Comden resulted in such classic Broadway and movie musicals as "Singing' in the Rain," "On the Town" and "The Will Rogers Follies" died in his sleep at his home in New York early Thursday. He was 86.

Green was born Dec. 2, 1915 -- although some sources list the date at 1914 -- in New York. After high school, he worked as a messenger on Wall Street and pursued a career in show business.

He first partnered with Comden and a young performer named Judy Tuvin -- who later changed her name to Judy Holliday -- in the late 1930s, as a trio called The Revuers, performing music and comedy at the Village Vanguard in New York's Greenwich Village. Collaborating with Leonard Bernstein, they had their first Broadway success in 1944 with "On the Town," the story of three sailors on a 24-hour leave in wartime New York.

Bernstein composed the music. Comden and Green not only wrote the book and the lyrics -- they also gave themselves plum roles. "On the Town" established their reputation on Broadway.

Comden and Green went on to work with such leading composers as Cy Coleman and Jule Styne, collaborating on hit shows for stars such as Lauren Bacall ("Applause"), Judy Holliday ("Bells Are Ringing") and Phil Silvers ("Do Re Mi"). Their collaboration resulted in such standards as "New York, New York," "The Party's Over," "Just in Time" and "Make Someone Happy."

With Styne, they created the 1954 production of "Peter Pan," starring Mary Martin. The show was adapted for TV in 1955, in a production that became a family favorite and was rebroadcast several times during the 1950s and '60s.

Marilyn Bergman, president and chairman of the American Society of Composers and Publishers (ASCAP), called Green one of the "most eloquent voices" in American music.

"Adolph Green, in his long collaboration with Betty Comden, created some of the most enduring classics in our music literature," said Bergman. "He will personally and professionally be missed by us and we mourn his passing."

Comden and Green were nominated for 12 Tony Awards, winning seven times. They won for best musical in 1953 ("Wonderful Town", 1968 ("Hallelujah, Baby!"), 1970 ("Applause") and 1991 ("The Will Rogers Follies").

In 1958, the partners staged a two-person show on Broadway, "A Party with Betty Comden and Adolph Green." They revived it from time to time over the years.

In Hollywood, Comden and Green were honored three times for best written musical by the Screenwriters Guild of America -- later the Writers Guild of America -- for "On the Town" (1949), "Singin' in the Rain" (1951) and "Bells Are Ringing" (1960).

They received Kennedy Center Honors in 1991, and the Writers Guild of America's highest honor, Screen Laurel Award, in 2001.

In one of his last public appearances, Green appeared with Comden and other principals from "Singin' in the Rain" at a 50th anniversary screening of their film classic at the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The movie is ranked No. 10 on the American Film Institute's list of the 100 greatest American movies of all time, but Green said when he and Comden first began work on the project he was sure it wouldn't work.

Arthur Freed -- who had produced MGM musicals including "On the Town" (1949) and the 1951 best picture Oscar-winner, "An American in Paris" -- assigned Comden and Green to write a screenplay around a stack of songs he had written over the years,

"We thought we were sunk," said Green.

Instead, he and Comden came up with the crown jewel of their legendary career.

Comden and Green also collaborated in Hollywood on "The Barkleys of Broadway" (1949), "The Band Wagon" (1953 and "Auntie Mame" (1958). Green also appeared occasionally as an actor in Hollywood. His screen credits included "The Substance of Fire" (1996) and "My Favorite Year" (1982).

Green is survived by his wife, actress Phyllis Newman, his son Adam and daughter Amanda.

Copyright © 2002 United Press International


----------



## eggplant43

washingtonpost.com 
Reactions 
Friends and Colleagues on the Death of Sen. Wellstone 


The Associated Press
Friday, October 25, 2002; 3:52 PM 


"Paul Wellstone was a man of deep convictions. He was a plainspoken fellow who did his best for his state and for his country. May the good Lord bless those who grieve."  President Bush.

"Paul Wellstone was the soul of the Senate. He was one of the most noble and courageous men I have ever known. He was a gallant and passionate fighter, especially for the less fortunate. I am grateful to have known Paul and Sheila as dear and close friends."  Senate Majority Leader Thomas A. Daschle (D-S.D.)

"Today, the nation lost its most passionate advocate for fairness and justice for all. All of us who knew and loved Paul Wellstone in the Senate are devastated by his loss. He had an intense passion and enormous ability to reach out, touch and improve the lives of the people he served so brilliantly."  Sen. Edward M. Kennedy (D-Mass.)

"Rarely does a person come along who combines such passion for noble causes with such personal kindness. The loss of Paul, Sheila and Marcia is a devastating blow to me and my family and leaves a huge hole in our hearts as well as the U.S. Senate."  Sen. Carl Levin (D-Mich.)

"For the people of Minnesota, this is too heartbreaking for words. For the entire United States Senate, this is a death in our family. For all of us, this is a reminder of the dedication of the men and women who serve their country in public office."  Senate Republican leader Trent Lott (R-Miss.)

"Paul Wellstone was a man of conviction, who never swayed from his beliefs even when he was fighting a lonely battle. I admired his tenacity and his resolve and my heart goes out to his family at this tragic time."  Sen. Phil Gramm (R-Texas)

"This is a terrible, terrible loss for Minnesota and for the nation. Paul Wellstone was a very principled person who brought enormous, heartfelt passion to everything he did in the Senate. I had so much respect and affection for this fellow senator and fellow college professor."  Sen. Zell Miller (D-Ga.)

"I am completely overwhelmed by sadness at the tragic death of Paul, Sheila and Marcia Wellstone and the others who perished ... Minnesota has lost two compassionate and caring public servants. Nobody fought harder for the underdog than Paul and Sheila Wellstone."  Rep. Jim Ramstad (R-Minn.)

"So many people who never knew Paul are better off because of him. We all loved Paul for his energy and independence. He was the pied piper of modern politics  so many people heard him and wanted to follow him in his fight. His loss is monumental. I loved his passion, his spirit, and his zest for making peoples' lives better. This is sad beyond any words."  Sen. John Kerry (D-Mass.)

"Senator Paul Wellstone stood up for the little guy, but he never had small thoughts. He was tireless and unapologetic for championing the rights of working men and women  even when he stood alone, and he often did."  AFL-CIO President John Sweeney


© 2002 The Associated Press


----------



## eggplant43

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OBITUARY

Richard Harris, 72




Associated Press

Friday, October 25  Online Edition, Posted at 6:47 PM EST



London  Irish actor Richard Harris, the roistering star of screen gems such as A Man Called Horse and This Sporting Life and, later, the wise old Professor Dumbledore in two Harry Potter movies, died Friday night at a London hospital. He was 72.

"With great sadness, Damian, Jared and Jamie Harris announced the death of their beloved father, Richard Harris," his family said.

"He died peacefully at University College Hospital," where he was receiving treatment for Hodgkin's Disease after falling ill earlier this year.

A tall, sturdy figure with a reputation as a hellraiser and a lived-in face that he once described as looking like "five miles of bad country road," Mr. Harris was never cut out to join contemporaries as a smooth matinee idol.

The critic Clive Barnes called him one of a new breed of British actors, who are "rougher, tougher, fiercer, angrier and more passionately articulate than their well-groomed predecessors . . . roaring boys, sometimes with highly coloured private lives and lurid public images."

He caught the eye of critic Kenneth Tynan who once bracketed him with Albert Finney and Peter O'Toole as one of the three best young actors on the British stage.

Later in life, Harris found a new generation of fans as Dumbledore. He played the white-bearded wizard in last year's Harry Potter and the Sorceror's Stone, and returns in the role in Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets, which opens Nov. 15.

Mr. Harris was nominated twice for best-actor Academy Awards, for his role as violent, inarticulate Yorkshire miner Frank Machin in Lindsay Anderson's 1963 This Sporting Life, and then as the thundering Irish peasant Bull McCabe in director Jim Sheridan's little-seen 1990 film, The Field.

Mr. Harris also was nominated for an Emmy for 1971's The Snow Goose.

Within the last decade, Mr. Harris also appeared in two winners of the best-picture Oscar  Unforgiven in 1992 and 2000's Gladiator, in which he played the war-weary Emperor Marcus Aurelius.

Inspired by the writings of the Russian director Konstantin Stanislavsky, the young Mr. Harris initially had set his heart on directing, but acting soon claimed him, and he enjoyed his first stage success with Joan Littlewood's pioneering Theatre Workshop.

He also won the Best Actor award at the 1963 Cannes Film Festival for This Sporting Life. Other major roles include Major Dundee, Hawaii, Camelot, The Molly Maguires, A Man Called Horse and Cromwell.

Born Oct. 1, 1930, in Limerick, southern Ireland, Mr. Harris suffered a bout of tuberculosis in adolescence, which friends say fostered the brooding, introspective quality of his acting. He moved to London to study, but when he couldn't find a suitable directing course he joined an acting course at the London Academy of Music and Dramatic Art, in 1956.

While still a student, he hired the tiny "off-West End" Irving Theatre and directed his own production of Clifford Odets's Winter Journey (The Country Girl).

The critics approved, but the production used up his savings and he was forced to sleep in a coal cellar for six weeks.

In 1956, Mr. Harris joined the Theatre Workshop, which helped lead the advance toward realism and experiment in British theatre. His first professional appearance was in 1956 as Mickser in the Littlewood production of Brendan Behan's The Quare Fellow at the Theatre Royal, Stratford.

It was a small part, but Lee Strasburg, director of the New York Actors Studio, said it had the "sharpest impact" of any performance he had seen by an actor in Britain.

A variety of roles followed: Louis in Arthur Miller's A View From the Bridge and Paulino in Pirandello's Man, Beast and Virtue.

To earn extra income, he turned to television, and his first film part was a cameo in a comedy called Alive and Kicking.

Mr. Harris's first lead role in London's West End came later that year when he opened as Sebastian Dangerfield in J.P. Donleavy's The Ginger Man, a study of the life of a drunken Dublin student.

After more TV work in England and the United States, Mr. Harris received good notices for his "sturdy" performance as a mutinous sailor in the 1962 remake of Mutiny on the Bounty with Marlon Brando, although the film itself drew generally unfavourable reviews.

This Sporting Life  his first film lead  took London and New York by storm and established him as an actor of the first rank.

New York Post critic Archer Winsten called it "a great, indelibly memorable performance," and William Peper in the New York World-Telegram wrote that Mr. Harris "reminds one fleetingly of Marlon Brando. He also has his own kind of raging power and startling sensitivity."

Typically, Mr. Harris turned his back on the plaudits to produce a financially unrewarding but artistically acclaimed presentation of The Diary of a Madman, which he and Lindsay Anderson adapted from Gogol's short story about a Russian clerk's decline into insanity.

Mr. Barnes described Mr. Harris's performance as the clerk, Aksenti Ivanovitch, as a tour de force that "struck me as one of the greatest things I have ever seen in the theatre."

After a series of bombs  Orca, The Ravagers, Game for Vultures, Your Ticket is No Longer Valid  Mr. Harris's career then hit the skids.

"I made a decision that half was made for me by the motion picture business," he recalled. "Around 1980, I decided that was it, that my career was really finished. I was doing a series of movies that I wasn't happy doing. The standard of the movies was very low. Because of what I was offered, I was unhappy."

He decided to quit films entirely. For three years he toured in Camelot, then from 1986 to 1989, he was content to do nothing. He decided to "finish my career on a high note" and embarked on Pirandellos's difficult Henry IV, winning plaudits all round.

Possessed of a sharp temper, Mr. Harris was no stranger to arguments and was known to cancel interviews and miss appearances if he felt indisposed.

After decades of heavy boozing, he gave up drinking in 1982  typically, after drinking two last bottles of expensive wine at one sitting.

He is survived by his three sons from his first marriage to Elizabeth Rees-Williams.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 2002 Bell Globemedia Interactive Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## eggplant43

Actor James Coburn dies of heart attack at 74
Copyright © 2002 AP Online 



By JOHN ROGERS, Associated Press 

BEVERLY HILLS, Calif. (November 19, 2002 12:30 a.m. EST) - Actor James Coburn, who took on the role of the tough guy in such films as "Our Man Flint" and "The Magnificent Seven," but whose anguished portrayal of an abusive father in "Affliction" finally earned him an Oscar, died Monday. He was 74.
Coburn died of a heart attack at home while listening to music with his wife, said his manager, Hillard Elkins.

Coburn won the Academy Award for best supporting actor for the 1998 film after overcoming a 10-year struggle with arthritis that left one hand crippled.

Despite those earlier physical problems he had been upbeat and working regularly, Elkins said Monday night. Most recently, he appeared in the new film "The Man From Elysian Fields" and finished another called "American Gun."

"And I have five or six scripts I've got to get out of my office because he can't shoot them now," said Elkins, his voice breaking.

Born in Laurel, Neb., on Aug. 31, 1928, Coburn studied acting in Los Angeles and with Stella Adler in New York

He appeared on stage in New York and in such dramatic television series as "Studio One" and "General Electric Theatre" in the 1950s.

He made his movie debut in "Ride Lonesome" in 1959, following it with another Western, "Face of a Fugitive," the same year.

He caught the public's attention the following year, when he played knife-throwing Britt in the epic Western "The Magnificent Seven."

Although he had few lines compared with his other macho co-stars, who included Yul Brynner, Eli Wallach and Steve McQueen, film historian Leonard Maltin noted Coburn's mere screen presence grabbed the public's attention.

"He was a guy who looked like he was casual, but he studied and he worked and he understood character," Elkins said of Coburn's success.

"He was a hell of an actor, he had a great sense of humor and those performances will be remembered for a very long time," he added.

After "The Magnificent Seven," Coburn played sidekicks and villains until the late 1960s when he cashed in on the James Bond mania with the humorous spy spoofs "Our Man Flint" and "In Like Flint."

Such films as "The President's Analyst," which he also produced, the World War II escape epic "The Great Escape" and "Goldengirl" followed.

In the 1980s he all but disappeared from the screen with the onset of arthritis. He said he "healed himself" with pills that had a sulfur base. His knuckles remained gnarled, but he said in a 1999 interview with The Associated Press that the pain was gone.

He said then, when the film roles weren't coming, "I've been reading a lot of stuff. I want to go to work. It's what I do best; it's the only thing I can really do.

"Actors are boring when they're not working, it's a natural condition, because they don't have anything to do, they just lay around and that's why so many of them get drunk. They really get to be boring people. My wife will attest to that," he said with a hearty laugh.

Finally able to work again, he capped his career with an Oscar for a supporting role, after playing leads for most of his life. He portrayed Glen Whitehouse, the abusive father to Nick Nolte's cop character.

It was his only Oscar nomination, and it came after about 80 films.

"I've been working and doing this work for, like, over half my life and I finally got one right I guess," he said in his acceptance speech.

"Some of them you do for money, some of them you do for love," he added. "This is a love child."


----------



## eggplant43

Veteran Actor Richard Crenna Dies at 76 
Sat Jan 18, 8:02 PM ET 

By LAURA WIDES, Associated Press Writer 

LOS ANGELES - Richard Crenna, the Emmy award-winning character actor who starred as a lovesick teenager on "Our Miss Brooks" and Sylvester Stallone (news)'s Green Beret mentor in the "Rambo" films, has died. He was 76. 


Crenna, whose credits also included "Wait Until Dark," "The Flamingo Kid," and television's "The Real McCoys," died Friday of pancreatic cancer at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, daughter Seana Crenna said Saturday. 


"This came very sudden," she said. 


Crenna's role on the CBS drama series "Judging Amy (news - Y! TV)" was recently put on hold as he battled cancer. 


"He was one of the brightest, nicest, funniest and most talented actors I've ever worked with," Sylvester Stallone said Saturday. "He was everyone's friend." 


Crenna often played tough guys on screen, but at home he rarely lost his sense of humor, his family said. 


"Even after 46 years, he had me laughing, even in the hospital," his wife, Penni Crenna, said Saturday. 


Born in Los Angeles, Crenna's career began at the age of 10 when he broke into radio. The squeaky-voiced youngster appeared on "Burns and Allen"; later, he played love-sick teen Walter Denton on "Our Miss Brooks," moving with the show when it switched to television. 


"For the first 20 years I was almost exclusively a radio actor  until television came in," Crenna told The Associated Press in 1999. "In those days, radio actors were considered actors who could talk, but they couldn't walk and talk at the same time." 


Crenna disproved that theory, playing pitcher Daffy Dean in 1953 film "Pride of St. Louis" and bringing his Denton character to television and the big screen. 


From 1957 through 1963, he played opposite Walter Brennan on the television series "The Real McCoys." In the show's last two seasons, Crenna directed some episodes; he later directed episodes of "The Andy Griffith (news) Show" and "Lou Grant." 


In 1966, Crenna appeared with Steve McQueen in "The Sand Pebbles," and played one of three con men who terrorized a blind Audrey Hepburn in the 1967 thriller "Wait Until Dark." 


Crenna moved easily between television and the movies, and worked steadily through the years. He appeared in several critically hailed movies, including roles as the cuckolded husband in the steamy 1981 film "Body Heat," and as the conniving card shark opposite Matt Dillon (news) in 1984's "The Flamingo Kid." 


The latter role earned him a Golden Globe nomination for best supporting actor. 


He also portrayed Col. Samuel Trautman, the mentor to Stallone's "Rambo" character, in all three of those films. 


Crenna later spoofed that role in the 1993 comedy "Hot Shots! Part Deux," a parody of such high-testosterone films. His character's name: Col. Denton Walters, a nod to his old radio persona. 


He earned an Emmy for his 1985 performance as the title character in "The Rape of Richard Beck," where he played a macho, sexist police officer whose world changes after he becomes the victim of a sexual assault. 


Crenna's work as a tough-guy cop became a staple. He played Lt. Frank Janek in a series of television movies during the '80s and early '90s, and appeared in 1999 in a four-hour television series about three generations of a police family. 

Most recently, he appeared as the love interest opposite Tyne Daly (news) on CBS' "Judging Amy." An episode featuring a wedding between the two characters was recently postponed because of Crenna's illness. 

Crenna is survived by his wife and three adult children. 

Family members were arranging a public service to be held Jan. 25.


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Bruce I didn't know he had died. I liked him. I remember when he played a cop who was raped by two men and I thought it took a lot of guts to play that part! I think it was called "The Rape of Richard Beck"??? Not that that's all I remember him for! Another great loss to us. Take care. angel


----------



## eggplant43

I remember that show as well. He was always the gentleman, and had great versatility. I was surprised at his age, would have guessed he was younger. I enjoyed his role opposite Tyne Daily in "Judging Amy", and wonder how they will treat that relationship.

Dying of Pancreatic Cancer is some way to go. I understand that from point of diagnosis to death is mercifully fast.


----------



## angelize56

Bruce: I had a friend who died of that and she died exactly one month from the diagnosis. I was amazed it was so fast as she didn't really look that sick at diagnosis...just some digestive problems. It was pretty sad.  Take care. angel


----------



## eggplant43

My ex motherinlaw died in my bed 6 weeks post diagnosis, so that's why I said mercifully fast. She died about 6AM. At about three in the morning my two and a half year old niece woke up, walked over to the bed, and said "goodbye Nanna". It kind of made the whole process "special".


----------



## angelize56

Bruce: That's sad. Arlene seemed to get worse after the chemo...she ended up dying in the nursing home I worked as a nurse at. She was in pain until they put her on Duragesic patches and then she quietly slipped away. Hospice helped out with her. She was 53. If I have to die just don't let it be in pain! I saw enough patients of mine die in agony...it hurts to not be able to help them all slip peacefully away. Take care. Marlene

Good night now for sure!


----------



## Shadow Bea

Thanks Bruce,
Richard Crenna was a terrific Character actor... It was merciful that he did not have a prolonged illness. That he was able to practice his craft and work almost till the end was wonderful. 
I am sorry to see him go.


----------



## jimi

Damn Everett

i will always remember the lesson you taught me, thank you my friend


----------



## littlemar

I'm so sorry jimi I know he was kind of special to you and it hurts to lose anyone you know.


----------



## RT

Hello, friends

I'm sorry to hear of your losses, and wish each of you the measure of peace to your hearts and souls that it takes to bear such things.

Why is it that so often you hear of some one being diagnosed with a sickness and and then, way too soon, that person is no more?

Sometimes it seems that one would be better off not being diagnosed in the first place. 

I realize that perhaps some people wait too long to seek medical treatment, and some ailments progress faster than others. It;s just that I hear too often of an untimely resolution for some people that have been "recently diagnosed."


----------



## jimi

RT seeing your post that make my heart heavy, i hope all is well, and may they decorate themselves for many more moons to come


you've been added to my list of those i wish a bit more luck to come your way each day when i rise, call it what you will; i believe in the power of positive thought - be well, to you and all that you love


----------



## eggplant43

I remember that wonderful description of you and Everett on the lawn, it just wasn't his time, and you two bonded so nicely. Ultimately, we're all just passing through, but I think most of us would agree that longer is better.

I just got off the phone with a friend that visited his brother-in-law's for Christmas, and then came back here. He just returned from that brother-in-laws funeral who died unexpectantly at 63. He had to turn around and go right back. We just never know, so savor every moment, that's my mantra


----------



## RT

Thanks, jimi

You are a good human bean! 

Things are Ok here, my grandaughter spent the weekend with us. 
Ended up making hats out of colored cardboard - she wanted to use the stapler directly on my head when she measured mine to ensure a good fit! 
I said I've got enough holes in the rocks in my head already!

Good advice Bruce, we could all benefit from your attitude. Because you never know what life has in store.

As the sage bd (used to be on the board, and my be back a litttle bit) has said: 
We're all in this together, but none of us will get out alive.


----------



## angelize56

Actress-Singer Collapses, Found By Son

Actress Nell Carter, who starred in the television comedy "Gimme A Break," died at her Beverly Hills home Thursday of natural causes, her publicist Roger Lane announced Thursday. She was 54. 

Lane said the actress-singer collapsed and was found this morning by one of her 13-year-old adopted sons.

Carter starred as the sassy housekeeper in the sitcom "Gimme a Break!" from 1981 to 1987, and won a Tony for her performance in the Broadway musical "Ain't Misbehavin." 

Carter also starred in the soap opera "Ryan's Hope" from 1978-79. She also appeared as a guest in several television series, including "Touched by an Angel," "Reba" and most recently, "Ally McBeal." 

According to Lane, Carter had suffered from diabetes for years, and underwent brain surgery in 1992 to remove an aneurysm. 

She recovered, and continued to perform -- and had been in rehearsals for the musical "Raisin."


----------



## eggplant43

I always had a fondness for Nell. She had a glow about her. Sorry she had to die so young


----------



## LANMaster

Much beloved WWII Cartoonist Bill Maulden
<img src= "http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?postid=696394 ">


----------



## eggplant43

Horst Buchholz, 'James Dean of German films,' is dead at 69 

March 4, 2003










BERLIN--Horst Buchholz, a German actor whose Hollywood credits include a communist heartthrob in Billy Wilder's Cold War satire ''One, Two, Three,'' died Monday in Berlin, a hospital said. He was 69.

Mr. Buchholz, who was recovering from a broken thighbone, died in intensive care at the Charite hospital, spokeswoman Kerstin Ullrich said. She declined to provide further details.

Dubbed the James Dean of German films for the rebellious teens he played in the late 1950s, Mr. Buchholz moved to the United States and scored his first Hollywood hit with a role in ''The Magnificent Seven,'' the 1960 Western with Yul Brynner, Steve McQueen and James Coburn.

The next year, director Billy Wilder cast him alongside James Cagney in ''One, Two, Three.'' Set around the building of the Berlin Wall, the biting comedy features Cagney as a Coca-Cola executive who learns his boss' daughter has secretly married a communist, played by Buchholz.

He also made movies in Britain, Spain, Italy and France, and played a Nazi concentration camp doctor in Roberto Benigni's Oscar-winning 1997 film ''Life Is Beautiful.''

Born Dec. 4, 1933, in Berlin's working-class Prenzlauer Berg district, the shoemaker's son survived World War II in the countryside where Nazi officials sent children to protect them from Allied bombing raids on the capital.

In the tough postwar years, Buchholz landed his first stage role at 15 in a Berlin theater version of the German children's classic ''Emil and the Detectives.'' He dropped out of high school in 1950, took acting lessons and worked toward his film career with roles on Berlin stages over the next five years. His Broadway debut came in 1959 in ''Cherie.''

AP


----------



## angelize56

Atlantic Monthly editor-at-large Michael Kelly killed covering war in Iraq 

By Jonathan D. Salant, Associated Press, 4/4/2003 20:23 

WASHINGTON (AP) Michael Kelly, editor-at-large for The Atlantic Monthly, was killed while covering the war in Iraq, the first American journalist to die in the conflict. 

Kelly, also a columnist for The Washington Post and a former editor of The New Republic, died Thursday night along with a U.S. soldier when their Humvee went into a canal. Kelly, 46, was traveling with the Army's 3rd Infantry Division as one of 600 journalists embedded with U.S. forces. 

Four foreign journalists have died covering the conflict. 

Kelly, who also covered the first Gulf War, told ABC News last month that he did not consider his Iraq assignment overly dangerous. 

''There is some element of danger, but you're surrounded by an Army, literally, who is going to try very hard to keep you out of danger,'' he said. 

Condolences came Friday from government officials and Kelly's colleagues. 

President Bush ''expresses his sorrow and his condolences to the Kelly family,'' White House press secretary Ari Fleischer said. 

Atlantic Monthly owner David Bradley said the magazine ''has had 145 years of good times and bad, but no moment more deeply sad than this one now.'' 

''Michael Kelly will be remembered as a gifted wordsmith, someone whose creativity and pure skill was obvious in every column,'' said Alan Shearer, editorial director of the Washington Post Writers Group, which syndicated Kelly's column. 

Kelly's former colleagues at The Cincinnati Post, an early stop in his career, remembered him for his doggedness, humor and unusual fashion choices, which included red socks and a pink sports coat. 

Sue Hertz was one of Kelly's University of New Hampshire classmates and now teaches journalism at the school. She recalled how Kelly combined his love of beer and writing in one memorable story from the blizzard of 1978 that socked the region with snow and heavy flooding. 

''While the rest of us were back on the UNH campus wondering what it would be like to be stuck in a bar during the storm, Michael Kelly was, and wrote about it,'' she said. ''Everyone has a Michael Kelly story he was that kind of guy.'' 

A native of Washington, Kelly was the son of two journalists Thomas Kelly, a former reporter, and Marguerite Kelly, who writes the syndicated column, ''Family Almanac.'' 

Kelly was fired as editor of The New Republic, a weekly political journal, in 1997 by owner Martin Peretz, a friend and former teacher of then-Vice President Al Gore. Peretz objected to what he felt was the magazine's constant criticism of the Clinton administration. 

Kelly became a columnist for the Post and was hired as the editor of National Journal, a weekly magazine that covers the federal government. When the magazine's owner, Bradley, bought The Atlantic Monthly in 1999, he named Kelly editor. 

Last September, Kelly stepped down from that post and became editor-at-large. He was also chief editorial adviser at National Journal. 

Kelly covered the first Gulf War, and the Iraq-Kurdish conflict that followed it. He later wrote a book based on his reporting, ''Martyr's Day.'' 

Before taking the helm of The New Republic, Kelly was a reporter for The New York Times and a writer and editor at The New Yorker. 

Kelly's final column for The Washington Post was published Thursday. In it, he wrote about accompanying an Army task force as it captured a bridge across the Euphrates River. 

''On the western side of the bridge, Lt. Col. Ernest `Rock' Marcone, commander of Task Force 3-69, stood in the sand by the side of the road, smoking a cigar and drinking a cup of coffee,'' Kelly wrote. ''Marcone's soldiers say he deeply likes to win, and he seemed quietly happy.'' 

Kelly is survived by his wife, Madelyn, and two sons, Tom, 6, and Jack, 3.


----------



## angelize56

Posted: 12:05 p.m. EDT April 11, 2003
Updated: 1:44 p.m. EDT April 11, 2003

The singer who took the pop song "The Loco-motion" to the top of the charts in 1962 has died. 

Her manager says Little Eva -- Eva Narcissus Boyd -- died in Kinston, NC, Thursday after a long illness. 

Boyd was just a teenager when the song became a hit. Various sources place her year of birth between 1943 and 1946. 

Boyd was discovered by Carole King and Gerry Goffin after they hired her as a babysitter. They asked her to sing a demo of "The Loco-motion," which they had written together. 

After hearing the demo, they decided to release it as a single. 

The singer also had the top 20 songs "Keep Your Hands Off My Baby" and "Let's Turkey Trot." 

Boyd is survived by two daughters, a son, 15 grandchildren, nine great-grandchildren, two brothers and three sisters. (What a lovely sized family she had!)


----------



## eggplant43

Well that brings back some memories. I never knew the story behind her recording the song though, what luck.


----------



## SyscoKid

I don't have any cut-'n-paste, but I feel the need to mention Lynn Thigpen, who passed away suddenly last month. 

She first came to my attention as The Chief on "Where In The World Is Carmen Sandiego" and was most recently seen on "The District".

Until her passing I had no idea she previously was a soap star.

Anyway, The Chief deserves a mention.


----------



## eggplant43

I didn't know. I really appreciated her as an actress. Here's some bio:

LYNN THIGPEN Died Mar. 12, 2003

Tony award winning actress Lynn Thigpen died suddenly at age 54. Ms. Thigpen may be best known for her role in the childrens geography TV show "Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego?" She was currently was co-starring in the TV series "The District" with Craig T. Nelson on CBS. Ms. Thigpen won a Tony Award for her performance in the play "An American Daughter." Ms. Thigpen plays the judge in the soon to be released Adam Sandler/Jack Nicholson comedy "Anger Management." Ms. Thigpen appeared in nearly 50 films and TV series during her career. She made her debut in the rock version of the Gospel According to Matthew "Godspell." Walter Hill fans know her as the female D-Jay in "The Warriors" and from "Streets of Fire." She also appeared in Sidney Pollacks "Tootsie," "Bob Roberts," "Sweet Liberty," "The Paper," "Naked in New York," "The Insider," the remake of "Shaft," "Novocaine" and the TV version of "An American Daughter." Ms. Thigpen had recurring roles on "L.A. Law," "Gimmie a Break," "thirtysomething" and "Law and Order." Ms. Thigpen was also nominated twice for the Image Award for her work on "All My Children" and "Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego?"

Here's a link:

http://www.einsiders.com/features/columns/mar03obituaries.php

Scroll down to her name.


----------



## bassetman

Not "dead", but I will miss PC here!


----------



## LANMaster

> _Originally posted by bassetman:_
> *Not "dead", but I will miss PC here!  *


PC? What's wrong with PC?


----------



## littlemar

Famed diet doctor Robert Atkins dies from injuries after accidental fall.


----------



## LANMaster

J. Paul Getty

Billionaire Sir J. Paul Getty Dies at 70


----------



## AlbertB

I didn't know Atkins was dead. I live very comfortably on his regime now. He changed my life when I lost 35lbs on his diet. The only honest person I ever saw in the dieting industry.


----------



## littlemar

He slipped on a icy sidewalk and hit his head and was in a coma. Never came out of it. He was 70.


----------



## AlbertB

The real blessing was, he must have died slim. That would have pleased him.

He took a panning over here recently in a totally one sided TV programme which never listened to a word he said, only went back to their own in house slimming and nutritional experts with their own vested interests who gave everything he said the thumbs down. Well he leaves a very healthy foundation and a lot of slimmer more fulfilled people. I raise my glass of mineral water to him wherever he is.


----------



## THoey

Didn't the medical community just recently recognize that his diet plan was a good one?


----------



## eggplant43

You are correct. After 30 years of being dissed, his findings have been validated. I'm glad he lived long enough to know that/


----------



## angelize56

Noel Fox, who sang bass for the Oak Ridge Boys from the late Sixties until 1972, died in Nashville last week after suffering a series of strokes; he was sixty-three.


----------



## angelize56

John Butler, 56, who helped build Buffalo's Super Bowl teams of the 1990s before becoming general manager of the San Diego Chargers, died of lymphoma 11 April. He had been diagnosed with lung cancer last July, but that disease was in remission following his final chemotherapy treatment in late January.

Butler was a tough, sometimes gruff ex-Marine who was considered one of the NFL's best talent evaluators. "He was the consummate football guy," Charger's head coach Marty Schottenheimer said. "Football, after his family, was the thing that was most important to him. We lost a giant here, both literally and figuratively."

Butler's first NFL job was as a scout for the Chargers in 1985. In 1987 he moved to the Bills to serve as their personnel director, then became the team's general manager in 1993. He was in Buffalo's front office for all of its record four straight trips to the NFL championship game from 1991-94. The Bills lost all of those Super Bowls. During his tenure, the Bills went to the playoffs 10 times and had a record of 140-83.

He moved back to San Diego in January 2001. Butler built the foundation for San Diego's offense by drafting running back LaDainian Tomlinson and quarterback Drew Brees. San Diego went 5-11 and 8-8 in Butler's two seasons.

A native of Chicago, Butler spent four years in the Marines and saw active duty in Vietnam. After his discharge, he enrolled at San Bernardino Junior College, then went to the University of Illinois, where he played one season on the offensive line before a knee injury cut short his playing career.


----------



## angelize56

I couldn't remember Nedra until I saw her picture! Then went "oh yeah...now I know her!"










One of the grandmother's of classic television has passed away. Nedra Volz who played the kind elderly grandmother on many sitcoms is dead at 94.

Most of you will remember her as the housekeeper Adelaide on the show "Different Strokes." In fact she has been one cast member of that show who survived what otherwise seemed to be a hex placed on members of that cast.

She made guest appearances on other shows of the same era and always portrayed a feisty but kind character. Nedra was a veteran stage performer though she didn't really become famous until she was in her 60's. She make her stage debut in Vaudeville as "Baby Nedra".

She was one of those actresses who always seemed to be around but no one knew her name. Well, Nedra, they know it now.


----------



## angelize56

Apr 19, 1:26 AM EDT

Ex-Steeler WR Ron Shanklin Dies at 55

DeSOTO, Texas (AP) -- Ron Shanklin, a former Pro Bowl receiver for the Pittsburgh Steelers, died after battling colon cancer for the past 2 1/2 years.

Shanklin died Thursday morning at his home in DeSoto, a south Dallas suburb, his wife, Linda, told The Associated Press. He was 55.

The second player ever drafted by Pittsburgh coach Chuck Noll, right after Terry Bradshaw, Shanklin led the Steelers in receptions each of his first three seasons (1971-73). In 1974, he split time with future Hall of Famer Lynn Swann and was a member of a Super Bowl championship team.

Shanklin caught 166 passes for 3,047 yards (18.3 per catch) and 24 touchdowns with the Steelers. He stands 15th in franchise history in receptions, 10th in yards and tied for eighth in touchdowns.

His best season was 1973, when 10 of his 30 receptions were touchdowns and he led the NFL with a 23.7-yard average. He caught at least one touchdown pass in six consecutive games, was voted most valuable player by his teammates and earned a spot in the Pro Bowl. A neck injury kept him out of the game, however.

Shanklin's final NFL season was 1976 with the Chicago Bears.

"Ron Shanklin was a terrific player and was one of those guys who helped us make the transition from the late '60s to the Super Bowl championship teams of the '70s," Steelers president Dan Rooney said. "We extend our deepest sympathies and condolences to his wife, Linda, and family."

He is a member of the North Texas and Texas Panhandle halls of fame. After his NFL career, Shanklin was a football coach at his alma mater, North Texas State, and the University of Houston.

Services will be at 11 a.m. Tuesday at Good Street Baptist Church in Dallas by Evergreen Memorial Funeral Home.

Shanklin is survived by his wife, Linda; two daughters, Ronda and Veronica; his mother and stepfather, Rose Marie and Mervyn Davis of Fairfield, Calif.; eight brothers; and three sisters.


----------



## angelize56

Veteran Television Character Actor Dies
Jarvis Most Recently Starred On '7th Heaven'
Posted: 9:38 a.m. EDT April 21, 2003

A veteran character actor who most recently appeared the shows "7th Heaven," "Six Feet Under" and "JAG" has died.

Graham P. Jarvis was 72. He had bone marrow cancer.

Jarvis played Charles Jackson on "7th Heaven" from 1996 to 2002, and had two guest shots on "Six Feet Under" last year.

According to the Internet Movie Database, Jarvis appeared in films and television in the 1960s, but his steady stream of acting gigs didn't come until the 1970s.

Over the years Jarvis appeared in such films a "The Out-of-Towners," "Mr. Mom" and "Misery," and several television shows including "Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman," "Murphy Brown," "Star Trek: The Next Generation," "The X-Files," "The Drew Carey Show" and "ER."

Jarvis was also the narrator for the original Broadway production of "The Rocky Horror Show."


----------



## SyscoKid

Nina Simone, the jazz great whose rapsy, forceful voice helped define the civil rights movement, died Monday at her home in France, according to her U.S. booking agent. She was 70.


----------



## eggplant43

NEWS - Jazz Soul Veteran Nina Simone Dies
04/21/2003



(4/21/03, 6 p.m. ET) -- 

Jazz and soul vocalist Nina Simone has died at her home in the South of France. She was 70. The singer reportedly suffered from complications following a stroke.

Simone was well-known for her deep voice and controversial songs about civil rights as well as her unique interpretations of American standards and pop tunes.

Simone had a diverse career as a singer, songwriter, and lyrical interpreter who recorded jazz, blues, pop, and gospel. Jazz audiences are familiar with her 1959 tune "My Baby Just Cares For Me" and her version of the George Gershwin standard "I Love You Porgy" from the same year.

Soul music fans remember her 1960s civil rights protest tunes "Mississippi Goddamn!," "Old Jim Crow," and her 1969 hit "To Be Young, Gifted, And Black."

Simone recorded more than 50 albums, beginning with Nina Simone And Her Friends in 1957.

The artist was born on February 21, 1933 in Tryon, North Carolina. Raised in a family of eight children, she studied as a pianist and attended the prestigious Juilliard School of Music in New York, a rare achievement for a woman of color during the1950s.

Simone had been living in the South of France off and on for several years. According to her manager, she had been in ill health for the past few years. Despite her condition, she had continued to tour. At a 2001 Carnegie Hall concert in New York, she had to be helped to the stage and was seen backstage in a wheelchair.

Simone is survived by a daughter, Lisa, who is also a vocalist. Actor and director John Malkovich used Simone's dramatic 1969 recording of "Who Knows Where The Time Goes" as part of the score for his 2003 directorial debut, The Dancer Upstairs. "I can't think of anyone who could get up and philosophize about the nature of time like that other than her," Malkovich said. "She's alone. As a singer, when she chooses to apply herself to that, you know, she's one of the greatest tragedians ever


----------



## angelize56

I never thought about this thread being for anyone but well known people.  Well I'd like to remember my Mom Christine who passed away 25 years ago on April 8th. She was 45 years old and her death was so unexpected.  It still seems like yesterday to me. The years have not faded my memories of her nor really totally made me feel free of sorrow. There was so much left to do in her young life yet. So many things I would loved to have been able to do with her and say to her. I never got to say goodbye.  

My Mom left behind my father Harold, who passed away August 20, 1988 at age 57, me and my twin sister Darlene who were 20 at the time, my brother Rick who was 23 and Hal who was 25. Also 2 lovely grandchildren Christi and Jessica who were very young. My Mom was a professional cake maker. I'll post some pix of cakes she made when I finish my spring cleaning.  My Mom was well loved by everyone she knew and met. She just had a way of making others feel loved and wanted. She loved our 5 dogs!  Everyone was so shocked by her sudden death! It was like my beautiful Mom was here one day laughing with us, sharing her love and life with us and gone the next. I miss her more than words can ever say. I would loved for her to have known my son William. I know he would have loved her as much as I did.  I have faith we will meet again someday. But for now I can only remember her and hold onto the love she left behind. I would have given anything to have been able to say goodbye to my Mom...anything.  Thanks to those who took the time to read this. Never take one day of yours or anyone else's life for granted. I truly believe now in never put off until tomorrow what you can say and do today. Life is fragile and not guaranteed to us forever. God bless us all. Take care. angel *HUGS* 

For my Mom:

"Your footsteps have been silenced,
Your voice it has been stilled.
But death cannot erase the place,
That in our hearts you filled."

I Love You Mom. 

January 3, 1933-April 8, 1978


----------



## Steppinstone

That was a beautiful sentiment Angel!

Today I would like to remember my Uncle Jim who passed away Monday April 21, 2003. Even though I wasn't really close to him, he was My mom's brother and my heartache goes out to my mom who has lost 3 sibling in the last few years. ( 11 children in my mom's family)

Chari


----------



## eggplant43

What a moving tribute. I'm glad you felt comfortable posting it in this thread. This thread, like all others, is whatever we decide to make it.


----------



## Deke40

Angel that is so sad to loose one's parents at such an early age.

I was raised mostly by my grandmother, as my mother was divorced and had to work to support three boys. My grandmother died on Christmas morning 1968. After that I could barely make it through the following Christmases without being very depressed. It has taken me almost the full 35 years to move on with my life and feelings on that day. 

I remember after I moved away to Texas and would visit and get ready to leave for home how she would always cry. I thought it was entirely just because she wouldn't see us for awhile. Now that I have got much older ,and hopefully wiser, I know she was thinking she wouldn't see us again in this life. So as you stated don't put off hugging and telling your love ones that "I Love You".


----------



## angelize56

Chari, Bruce and Deke: Thank you for your kind replies.  Just feeling a bit melancholy these days. Always happens around the time of my Mom's death. It felt good to write about her. You take care and I appreciate friends like you.  Marlene (angel)


----------



## angelize56

> I remember after I moved away to Texas and would visit and get ready to leave for home how she would always cry. I thought it was entirely just because she wouldn't see us for awhile. Now that I have got much older ,and hopefully wiser, I know she was thinking she wouldn't see us again in this life. So as you stated don't put off hugging and telling your love ones that "I Love You".


 Thanks for that sentiment Deke. *sniff* I'm having health problems and my son has been very caring and helpful around me and the house. He hugs me and tells me he loves me more often and every time he leaves the house.  The one thing I dread in life is dying and leaving him behind....but may I never experience what the parents of children who died that I make memorial pages for....my child dying first. I can't even imagine the pain and grief those parents are going through. Children definitely should outlive their parents. Sad it doesn't always work out that way. 

Ok on to pleasant thoughts! Take care and have a lovely week! angel  *HUGS*


----------



## eggplant43

Songwriter Felice Bryant Dies Of Cancer
NASHVILLE, Tenn., April 23, 2003


Felice Bryant, who with her late husband wrote "Bye Bye Love" and other Everly Brothers hits and the hand-clapping bluegrass standard "Rocky Top," died Tuesday. She was 77. 

Bryant, who had been diagnosed with cancer, died at her Gatlinburg home, said Caroline Davis, spokeswoman for the songwriters licensing agency BMI. 

Her husband, Boudleaux, who died in 1987, and she wrote or co-wrote 800 recorded songs cut by more than 500 vocalists. Their songs have accounted for approximately 500 million record sales. 

Their other big hits include the Everlys' "Wake Up Little Susie," "We Could," recorded by various artists including Jim Reeves and Al Martino, and "Raining in My Heart," recorded by Buddy Holly, Dean Martin and Ray Price. 

Others who recorded songs by the Bryants included Elvis Presley, the Beatles, Bob Dylan, the Grateful Dead, the Beach Boys, Tony Bennett, Simon & Garfunkel, Ray Charles, Roy Orbison and Sarah Vaughan. 

The couple began writing songs together when Boudleaux Bryant set his wife's poetry to music. Their first major success was "Country Boy" by Little Jimmy Dickens in 1948. 

They were among the first in Nashville to make songwriting a full-time career. They were elected to the Country Music Hall of Fame in 1991 and inducted into the National Songwriters Hall of Fame in 1986. 

"Rocky Top," written in 10 minutes in 1968 and recorded by the Osborne Brothers, became a state song in 1982, joining "Tennessee Waltz" and others. It has been the fight song for the University of Tennessee athletic teams since the early 1970s, whipping football crowds into a frenzy at Neyland Stadium. 

"We played it in a drill and the crowd loved it so much, we kept playing it," W.J. Julian, the marching band's former director, said Tuesday. 

The song, with a bouncy beat, is about a secluded spot in the Smoky Mountains where there's no "smoggy smoke" or telephone bills. "Corn don't grow at all on Rocky Top, dirt's too rocky by far," the song says. "That's why all the folks on Rocky Top get their corn from a jar." 

Felice Bryant recalled she and her husband stumbled on the song when she became tired of writing sad lyrics and refused to continue. Her husband started to strum a guitar tune, and they made up the words. 

"Boudleaux accepted every dumb line I said just to get it over with. Ten minutes later, 'Rocky Top' was finished. I had my diversion, and we went back to work. But in the back of my mind I kept thinking, 'What a gem,"' she said in a 1997 interview. 

Her husband did most of the melody writing and she provided the lyrics. Alone, Boudleaux Bryant also wrote "All I Have to Do Is Dream" and "Devoted to You," both recorded by the Everly Brothers, and "Love Hurts," recorded by Orbison. 

Felice Bryant was born in Milwaukee. She sang on the radio as a child but her true passion was poetry. 

Survivors include two sons.


----------



## angelize56

Film, Broadway Writer Peter Stone Dies

NEW YORK (AP) -- Peter Stone, who won an Oscar, an Emmy and three Tony awards during a career in which he wrote the musicals "1776" and "Titanic" and the film classic "Charade," has died. He was 73.

He died Saturday at New York-Cornell Hospital of pulmonary fibrosis, said Maury Yeston, a close friend who collaborated with him on three shows, including "Titanic."

Stone was an acclaimed writer for both the stage and screen. He won Tonys for writing the books to the musicals "1776" (1969), "Woman of the Year" (1981) and "Titanic" (1997).

He also revised the musical "Annie Get Your Gun," originally produced by Rodgers and Hammerstein in the late 1940s, for a revival that ran more than 1,000 performances before closing in September 2001.

With co-writers S.H. Barnett and Frank Tarloff, Stone won an Oscar in 1964 for "Father Goose," the World War II comedy starring Cary Grant as a man who watches Japanese spy planes on a deserted South Seas island. His Emmy was for the 1960s television drama "The Defenders. 

His other writing credits include "Charade," starring Grant and Audrey Hepburn; the screenplay for the musical "Sweet Charity" and the 1974 drama about a hijacked New York subway, "The Taking of Pelham One Two Three."

In an interview with The Associated Press in 1997, Stone offered advice to creators of musicals.

"You listen to the audience," he said. "The audience is wrong individually and always right collectively. If they don't laugh, it isn't funny. If they cough, it isn't interesting. If they walk out, you are in trouble."

For "1776," producer Stuart Ostrow asked Stone to sort out historical material that had been gathered by composer Sherman Edwards. So Stone laid out index cards marked with bits of information, eventually stringing them together for the book.

The result was a musical built around the declaration's signing, with John Adams emerging as its hero.

Stone is survived by his wife, Mary Stone. His funeral was to be private, and a memorial on Broadway would be planned, Yeston said.


----------



## angelize56

Two doors down from me live four boys and their Dad. The boys are 18, 16, 15 and 9. Their parents have been divorced 5 years and Dad has custody...due to the Mom having problems with her life and getting into the wrong life style and those damned drugs. I found out that their Mom Sherry died last Friday unexpectedly at the age of 34. Even though she hasn't been there much for the boy's lives and her life wasn't the best, I still feel her passing deserves some diginity and a moment of rememberance. So.....rest in peace.....God bless you Sherry.....Take care. angel


----------



## eggplant43

Chanel Girl Suzy Parker Dead At 69

SANTA BARBARA, Calif., May 6, 2003


Model-actress Suzy Parker, one of the most recognizable faces of the 1950s and a forerunner of the supermodel, has died. She was 69. 

Parker, known in later life as Suzy Parker Dillman, died Saturday night at her home in Montecito, according to her stepdaughter, Pamela Dillman Harmon. 

Parker, known for her full, red hair and beautiful bone structure, was the signature face for designer Coco Chanel, photographed by the likes of Richard Avedon and Milton H. Greene. Greene once said Parker helped redefine the word "elegance" in magazines. 

Author Eleanor Dwight, in her 2002 biography "Diana Vreeland," about the famed fashion editor who gave Parker her start, said Parker was "the" model of the 1950s. She was at one time the highest paid model, earning $200 an hour. 

"I believe in the gold standard," Parker told The Washington Post in the early 1960s. "I like solid lumps of things. You can always melt them down." 

In 1957, Parker made her Hollywood debut in the musical "Funny Face," starring Fred Astaire and Audrey Hepburn. She danced in a number called "Think Pink" that spoofed fashion editors like Vreeland. 

Parker's other film credits include "Kiss Them for Me" (also 1957), opposite Cary Grant, and "Ten North Frederick" (1958) starring Gary Cooper. She also appeared in "The Twilight Zone" and "Tarzan" television series. 

Dillman, born Cecelia Anne Renee Parker, was the younger sister of model Dorian Leigh, who graced the cover of fashion magazines beginning in the 1940s. 

Leigh helped her sister get into modeling at the age of 14, according to the Vreeland biography. She took her sister to see modeling agent Eileen Ford, who promptly declared that the teenager - at 5 feet, 9 inches - was too tall. 

But Vreeland wasn't put off by Parker's height and put her to work. 

In Hollywood, Parker met her third husband, actor Bradford Dillman, who is best known for his work on television, on just about every show from "Kraft Television Theater" and "Dr. Kildare" on through "McCloud" and "Murder, She Wrote." They married in 1963. The couple moved to Montecito in 1968 to escape the celebrity life, longtime friend Nancy Failing said. 

"She'd led the glamorous life and she was ready to draw in her horns," Failing said. 

Dillman is survived by her husband; four children; two stepchildren; and two sisters, Dorian Leigh and Florian Lee.


----------



## angelize56

A classmate of my nephew. 










Jessica L. Ayrton

PORT HURON -- Our angel, Jessica L. Ayrton, 15, of Port Huron, passed away of natural causes on Sunday, May 4, 2003 and began a new life with her Savior, Jesus Christ.

She was born Nov. 26, 1987 in Port Huron, attended Port Huron Northern High School, and worked at the Port Huron Pastry Shop.

She enjoyed drawing, writing, music, dancing and modeling. She especially loved being with her family and her many friends.

Her laughter, smile and love for others will be with her family and friends always.

Jessica is survived by her mother, Suzanne R. Ayrton of Port Huron; her father, Robert C. (Laurie Dinger) Ayrton of Marysville; her three sisters, Irene (Larry) Schuck of Port Huron, Lindsay (Chris Travis) Ayrton of Port Huron and Amanda Ayrton of Port Huron; her grandparents, Otto and Ruth Mohni of Port Huron; her grandmother JoAnn McDonald of Port Huron; one nieces and three nephews, Nichole and Craig Schuck and Caleb and Ashton Travis; many aunts, uncles and cousins; and many very special friends.

The funeral service will be at 11 a.m. Thursday, May 8, 2003 in Colonial Woods Missionary Church. The Rev. Link Howard, Pastor of Interfaith Community Church will officiate. Burial will follow in Lakeside Cemetery.

Visitation will be 3 to 5 and 7 to 9 p.m. Wednesday in Smith Family Funeral Home-North, 1525 Hancock St. and on Thursday at the church beginning at 10 a.m.

Pallbearers will be Robert C. Ayrton, Larry Schuck, Robert and Richard Mohni, Jody Mahosky and Roger Williams Jr.

Contributions may be made in Jessica's memory to the wishes of her family.


----------



## angelize56

^ Jessica's photo in the above obituary didn't do her justice. Here is how she really looks. She was a beautiful girl.  God bless her and her family. Take care. angel


----------



## hewee

So sorry to hear if some so young passing way.

GOD Bless the family hearts over the lost.


----------



## LANMaster

George Morrow

Computer pioneer dies at 69 (I think)

Creator of "Microstuff"


----------



## angelize56

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Nell Carter, who played the sassy housekeeper on the 1980s TV sitcom "Gimme a Break!" died of natural causes, the coroner's office said Tuesday. 

An autopsy and toxicological tests determined the death was natural because of probable heart disease and diabetes complications, said coroner's Capt. Deborah Peterson. 

Carter died January 23 at age 54 after collapsing in her Beverly Hills home. She had undergone two brain operations in 1992 to fix aneurysms. 

Blessed with a big voice and a strong stage presence despite her 4-foot-11 height, she won a Tony Award in 1978 for her sultry turn in the Broadway musical "Ain't Misbehavin' " and an Emmy in 1982 for a TV broadcast of the show, which was a revue of Fats Waller songs. Her quietly soulful number "Mean to Me" was a show highlight. 

Carter received two more Emmy nominations in 1982 and 1983 for "Gimme a Break!" playing a housekeeper to a family headed by a widower who was the town police chief. The show ran from 1981 to 1987. 

She also played the cruel orphanage operator Miss Hannigan in the 1997 Broadway revival of "Annie" and appeared in the movies "The Grass Harp" (1995), "Modern Problems" (1981) and "Hair" (1979).


----------



## angelize56

Cowboys' Haywood dead at 23 

Posted: Sunday May 11, 2003 6:53 PM
Updated: Sunday May 11, 2003 11:19 PM

DALLAS (AP) -- Dallas Cowboys running back Ennis Haywood died Sunday, a day after being placed on life support with an undisclosed illness. He was 23. 

Haywood died at Medical Center of Arlington, hospital spokeswoman Diane Stout said. 

"The cause of death at this time is unknown," she told The Associated Press. She said she doesn't know what Haywood was being treated for. 

Haywood was taken to the hospital early Saturday after waking up feeling ill and vomiting, Iowa State director of media relations Tom Kroeschell told AP on Sunday. Kroeschell said he got the information about the former Cyclones player from the school's head football coach, Dan McCarney. 

Haywood participated in the Cowboys' three-day minicamp last week and was expected to compete for a roster spot at halfback. 

"This is a time to offer support and deepest sympathy to the family," Cowboys owner Jerry Jones said. "Our hearts go out to them. This is a tragedy involving a person who was very well-liked and respected by anyone who had the opportunity to know him." 

Haywood, an undrafted free agent, was on the Cowboys' practice squad last season. He led the team in rushing in the preseason with 120 yards on 31 carries. 

"It's such a shock because I talked to him every single day," Cowboys offensive tackle Flozell Adams said. "I just talked to him on Thursday and everything was fine. 

"Every time I talked to him, he was never negative and always spirited. I know he was so excited about this season," Adams said. "He was in the weight room a lot and just getting ready. He kept saying this was going to be his year." 

Haywood ranks fifth in career rushing at Iowa State with 2,862 yards, and sixth in touchdowns with 27. As a senior, he ran for 1,169 yards and 14 touchdowns to lead the Big 12. 

"Like everyone in the Cyclones' football family, we are shocked and saddened beyond words," McCarney said Sunday. "Ennis was one of the classiest gentlemen there has ever been, on and off the field. He was an unbelievable competitor, and one of the most tenacious football players I've ever been around." 

The Dallas Morning News first reported that Haywood was hospitalized in its Sunday editions. The newspaper said Haywood remained on life support late Saturday and that he had stopped breathing early Saturday.


----------



## jimi

(5/13/03, 7 a.m. ET) -- Jimi Hendrix Experience bassist Noel Redding died Sunday (May 11) at his home in Ireland at the age of 57, according to billboard.com. The cause of death is still unknown.

story

while mitch mitchell and noel were over shadowed by the master of the stratocaster, both these guys were very accomplished musicians in their own right - in my *not*-so-humble-opinion!!


----------



## angelize56

Ex-NBA Star Dave DeBusschere Dies
Posted: 2:17 p.m. EDT May 14, 2003
Updated: 4:28 p.m. EDT May 14, 2003

NEW YORK -- NBA Hall of Famer Dave DeBusschere, a forward on two championship teams with the New York Knicks and also the youngest coach in league history, died Wednesday of a heart attack at 62. 

The team, which announced his death, had no other details. 

DeBusschere's exploits in the world of sports also included a stint as commissioner of the ABA and parts of two seasons as a major league pitcher with the Chicago White Sox in 1962-63. 

But it was in basketball that DeBusschere excelled. He gave up baseball after two seasons and a 3-4 record in 36 games to concentrate on his NBA career. 

By 1964, he was player-coach of the Detroit Pistons, becoming at age 24 the youngest to guide a team. He played six full seasons for the Pistons before being traded in 1968 to the Knicks. 

In New York, the 6-foot-6 forward teamed with fellow Hall of Famers Walt Frazier, Willis Reed and Bill Bradley to win championships in 1970 and 1973. 

DeBusschere was elected to the Hall in 1983 after playing 11 seasons in the NBA. In 1997, he was picked as one of the 50 greatest players in league history. 

DeBusschere was picked for the NBA's All-Defensive team six straight years from 1969-74. He retired after the 1973-74 season with a career average of 16.1 points, plus totals of 9,618 rebounds, and 2,497 assists.


----------



## THoey

Robert Stack... Untouchables, Airplane, etc...

http://edition.cnn.com/2003/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/15/obit.stack.ap/index.html


----------



## eggplant43

This is terrible. Robert Atack had been out of the public light for so long, I didn't even know he was still alive.


----------



## eggplant43

Country Star June Carter Cash Dies
NASHVILLE, Tenn., May 15, 2003


June Carter Cash, the Grammy-winning scion of one of country music's pioneering families and the wife of country giant Johnny Cash, died Thursday of complications from heart surgery. She was 73. 

She died at a hospital with her husband of 35 years and family members at her bedside, manager Lou Robin said. She had been critically ill after May 7 surgery to replace a heart valve. 

A singer, songwriter, musician, actress and author, June Carter Cash performed with her husband on record and on stage, doing songs like "Jackson" and "If I Were a Carpenter," which won Grammy awards in 1967 and 1970, respectively. Their duets included "It Ain't Me Babe" in 1964 and "If I Had a Hammer" in 1972. 

"People talk about Loretta Lynn and Tammy Wynette when it comes to pioneering women in country music. But they very seldom mention June, somewhat because she got married to Johnny Cash," said Ed Benson, executive director of the Country Music Association. "I think people should think of her more often when they think of the pioneering women in country music." 

She was co-writer of her husband's 1963 hit "Ring of Fire," which was about falling in love with Cash. In his 1997 autobiography, Johnny Cash described how his wife stuck with him through his years of amphetamine abuse. 

"June said she knew me  knew the kernel of me, deep inside, beneath the drugs and deceit and despair and anger and selfishness, and knew my loneliness," he wrote. "She said she could help me. ... If she found my pills, she flushed them down the toilet. And find them she did; she searched for them, relentlessly." 

June Carter was born June 23, 1929, in Maces Spring, Va. Her mother, Maybelle Carter, was in the Carter Family music act with her cousin Sara Carter and Sara's husband, A.P. Carter. In 1927, they made what are among the first country music recordings. 

The family act broke up, but mother and daughters June, Helen and Anita continued on as Mother Maybelle & the Carter Sisters, with little June playing autoharp. 

Starting in 1939, the sisters starred in a radio show on XERA in Del Rio, Texas, that could be heard as far away as Saskatchewan, Canada. The Carters went on to become staples of the Grand Ole Opry country music show in Nashville. 

The Carters' harmony singing still inspires artists today and Maybelle's "Carter lick" on the guitar has become one of the most influential techniques in country music. 

In the late 1950s, after her marriage to country singer Carl Smith broke up, June Carter moved to New York to study acting at the behest of director Elia Kazan, who had seen her perform while scouting Tennessee for movie locations. 

In 1961, she turned down an offer to work on a variety show that had Woody Allen as one of the writers, agreeing instead to tour with Johnny Cash for $500 a week. They married in 1968 after he proposed to her on stage on London, Ontario. 

In a 1987 Associated Press interview, June Carter Cash described her husband as "probably the most unusual, fine, unselfish person I've known." 

"There's a lot of power to him," she said then. "I've seen him on shows with people with a No. 1 record or a lot of No. 1 records, but when John walks on that stage, the rest of 'em might as well leave." 

In 1999, she released an acoustic album, "Press On," that amounted to a musical autobiography and won her another Grammy. The album, her first in a quarter-century, followed her career from its beginning through her then 31-year marriage and collaboration with Cash. 

"There's a lot of people who I love  fans that I've known through the years  who will be glad I did it," she said about the album at the time. "And maybe some other people ... wonder what Johnny Cash's wife is really like." 

In 1979, she wrote an autobiography, "Among My Klediments," and released "From the Heart," a memoir, in 1987. 

June Carter Cash did occasional acting roles, including the part of Robert Duvall's mother in the 1997 film "The Apostle." With her husband, she periodically performed at Billy Graham crusades. 

Johnny and June Carter Cash had a son, John Carter Cash, in 1970. She was also the mother of country singer Carlene Carter, whose father was Smith, and singer Rosanne Cash is her stepdaughter. 

Funeral arrangements were incomplete.


----------



## eggplant43

"Cocoon" Star Hume Cronyn Dies

by Marcus Errico 
Jun 16, 2003, 2:30 PM PT



Veteran Hollywood curmudgeon Hume Cronyn, perhaps best known for his grumpy old man parts in the Cocoon movies opposite his equally famous wife, Jessica Tandy, has died of cancer at the age of 91. 

Cronyn succumbed to prostate cancer on Sunday at his home in Fairfield, Connecticut, according to wire reports. His death comes nearly nine years after the passing of his longtime partner Tandy, who died of ovarian cancer in 1994. 

a d v e r t i s e m e n t

The Canadian-born Cronyn gave up a promising career as a boxer (he was nominated for Canada's Olympic team in 1932) for the relatively safer confines of the stage, appearing in several Broadway shows in the late '30s, including a starring role in a production of Chekhov's Three Sisters in 1939. 

He made the jump to Hollywood in 1943, with a small but key role as the mystery-obsessed neighbor Herbie Hawkins in Alfred Hitchcock's Shadow of a Doubt. Hitchcock took a shine to Cronyn, who costarred the following the year as one of the shipwreck survivors in Lifeboat and went on to appear in two episodes of the Alfred Hitchcock Presents TV show in the 1950s. He also cowrote Hitchcock's films Rope and Under Capricorn. 

Cronyn received a Best Supporting Actor Oscar nod for the 1944 concentration-camp drama The Seventh Cross. Other notable films included Phantom of the Opera (1943); The Postman Always Rings Twice (1946); People Will Talk (1951); Cleopatra (1963); The Parallax View (1974); Brewster's Millions (1985); The Pelican Brief (1993); and Marvin's Room (1996). 

Cronyn met and married Tandy in 1942, launching a romantic and professional partnership that would endure for more than a half-century. They appeared together several times on stage and on screen often as husband and wife (and once, in 1946's The Green Years, as father and daughter). 

Joint Broadway credits included the Pulitzer-winning The Gin Game, which they later revisited in a telefilm, and Foxfire, which Cronyn also wrote and they also later redid as a TV movie. Cronyn directed Tandy in a television adaptation of Tennessee Williams' Portait of a Madonna and the 1950 Broadway drama Now I Lay Me Down to Sleep. 

Their movie teamings included Ron Howard's 1985 hit Cocoon and its 1988 sequel, as well as The World According to Garp, *batteries not included and The Seventh Cross. Other television collaborations included Day One, Broadway Bound and To Dance With the White Dog, which earned them both Emmy nominations (he won, she didn't). 

The couple shared the inaugural Tony for Lifetime Achievement, presented in 1994. 

Cronyn's trophy case ultimately consisted of three Emmys (he also won for the teleflicks Broadway Bound and Age-Old Friends) and two Tonys (he won his first for playing Polonius in the John Gielguld-directed, Richard Burton-starring Hamlet in 1964). 

Two years after Tandy died, Cronyn married author and screenwriter Susan Cooper, who had collaborated with him on several projects, including Foxfire. He continued to work steadily up until three years ago. His final credit was the 2001 children's special Off Season, which earned him a Daytime Emmy nomination. 

Cronyn is survived by his second wife and his children with Tandy, son Christopher and daughters Tandy and Susan.


----------



## eggplant43

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

June 23, 2003

George Axelrod, 81, Quirky Writer for Stage and Film, Dies

By RICK LYMAN


LOS ANGELES, June 22  George Axelrod, a writer whose sexually frank farces and feverishly witty satires of the 1950's and 60's heralded the more hedonistic and cynical pop-culture sensibility of later decades, died Saturday at his home in the hills overlooking Los Angeles. He was 81. 

His daughter, Nina Axelrod, told The Associated Press that he died in his sleep, apparently of heart failure.

From Broadway comedies like "The Seven Year Itch" (1952), "Will Success Spoil Rock Hunter?" (1955) and "Goodbye Charlie" (1959) to adroit screen adaptations of William Inge's "Bus Stop" (1956), Truman Capote's "Breakfast at Tiffany's" (1961) and Richard Condon's "Manchurian Candidate" (1962), Mr. Axelrod was celebrated for a quirky, sophisticated sensibility that always seemed slightly ahead of the curve.

Often, he paid the price in projects that failed to click with mainstream audiences in their initial release but grew in reputation as years passed.

One of the two films he wrote and directed  "Lord Love a Duck," a dizzying satire of California lifestyles, high-school hypocrisies and about a hundred other things  laid an egg at the box office in 1966 but has since become a cult favorite of young filmmakers and others with a taste for over-the-top wackiness. 

Also initially undervalued was "The Manchurian Candidate," a Frank Sinatra thriller about assassination and cold war paranoia that is suffused with a vein of dark comedy that 1962 audiences did not fully appreciate. Only in 1987, when the film was resurrected for a special tribute at the New York Film Festival, did the story's prescience and loopy humor come into full relief.

In 1988 the film was re-released in a few theaters to help publicize its debut on videocassette and became such an unexpected hit that it was rushed into dozens more theaters.

"The movie went from failure to classic without passing through success," said the typically self-deprecating Mr. Axelrod. 

In his 1971 memoirs, "Where Am I Now When I Need Me?," Mr. Axelrod described a busy, exciting childhood in New York where he had little formal education but hung around Broadway theaters until someone finally gave him a job backstage.

During World War II he served in the Army Signal Corps, then returned to New York, where in the late 40's and early 50's he wrote for radio and television and published a critically praised novel, "Beggar's Choice." A 1942 marriage, to Gloria Washburn, ended in divorce in 1952. They had two sons.

In 1948 he wrote the book for a musical revue called "Small Wonder," but his real breakthrough came four years later with "The Seven Year Itch." The comedy, about a man who takes advantage of his family's absence over a steamy Manhattan summer to have a bumbling affair with a sexy neighbor, won a Tony Award for its star, Tom Ewell, and seemed just the tonic for sophisticated postwar audiences. 

However, when the play was turned into a movie in 1955 by Billy Wilder, who shared screenwriting credit with Mr. Axelrod, the censors and studio executives would not allow the hero actually to consummate the affair. Instead, Mr. Ewell was depicted merely daydreaming a few steamy scenes. Mr. Axelrod frequently disavowed the finished film in later interviews. 

In the end, the movie became most famous for the moment when Marilyn Monroe, as the sexy neighbor, stands over a subway grating and giggles as the gust from a passing train lifts her skirt. 

Mr. Axelrod decided after his experience on the film to move from New York to Los Angeles, where he could more closely monitor the treatment of his scripts. He quickly became one of Hollywood's top writers.

In 1956, he was nominated for two awards by the Writers Guild of America, for "The Seven Year Itch" and for "Phffft!," a comedy starring Jack Lemmon and Judy Holliday as a divorced couple.

He worked again with Monroe in "Bus Stop" (1956).

Mr. Axelrod said that he battled fiercely with the director Blake Edwards over their 1961 adaptation of "Breakfast at Tiffany's," but it earned Mr. Axelrod his only Academy Award nomination. 

He had one final Hollywood success in 1964 with "How to Murder Your Wife," a comedy about a man wrongly accused of spousal homicide that starred Mr. Lemmon.

After "Lord Love a Duck," he tried once more to direct with "The Secret Life of an American Wife" in 1968, a box-office and critical dud. 

With his second wife, Joan, he had two children: Nina, an actress, and Jonathan, a writer and television producer. He is also survived by two sons from his first marriage, Peter and Steven; seven grandchildren; and a sister, Connie Burdick.

Mr. Axelrod sought treatment in 1986 for the alcoholism that he had battled for much of his life.

By the time the film festival honored him in 1987, many in Hollywood had pretty much forgotten him.

"I always wanted to get into the major leagues," Mr. Axelrod told the festival crowd that night, according to an Associated Press report. "And I knew my secret: luck and timing. I had a small and narrow but very, very sharp talent, and inside it, I'm as good as it gets."


----------



## eggplant43

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

June 24, 2003

Leon Uris, Author of 'Exodus,' Dies at 78

By CHRISTOPHER LEHMANN-HAUPT


Leon Uris, the novelist and screenwriter whose best-known works are "Exodus," a popular novel about Jews trying to establish modern Israel, and "Gunfight at the O.K. Corral," perhaps the archetypal Hollywood Western, died on Saturday at his home on Shelter Island, N.Y. He was 78. 

The cause was renal failure, his former wife, the photographer Jill Uris, said today.

Mr. Uris's fiction, including about a dozen novels, was more admired for the research that went into it and for its compulsively readable storytelling than for its depth of characterization or literary depth.

In preparing to write "Exodus," he read nearly 300 books, underwent a physical-training program in preparation for about 12,000 miles of travel within Israel's borders and interviewed thousands of people. The resulting work became a record-setting best seller.

Reviewing Mr. Uris's 1976 novel "Trinity" in The New York Times Book Review, Pete Hamill wrote: "Leon Uris is a storyteller, in a direct line from those men who sat around fires in the days before history and made the tribe more human. The subject is man, not words; story is all, the form it takes is secondary."

He continued: "It is a simple thing to point out that Uris often writes crudely, that his dialogue can be wooden, that his structure occasionally groans under the excess baggage of exposition and information. Simple, but irrelevant. None of that matters as you are swept along in the narrative."

Leon Marcus Uris was born on Aug. 3, 1924, in Baltimore, the second child and only son of Wolf William Uris, a shopkeeper, and Anna Blumberg Uris, Jews of Russian-Polish origin. His mother was a first-generation American and his father an immigrant from Poland, who on his way to America had spent a year in Palestine after World War I and had derived his surname from Yerushalmi, meaning man of Jerusalem.

After attending public schools in Norfolk, Va., Baltimore and Philadelphia and making up his mind to become a writer despite his having been failed three times by one of his English teachers, Mr. Uris quit high school shortly after the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor (he was halfway through his senior year) and joined the United States Marines. He served as a radio operator in the campaigns at Guadalcanal and Tarawa.

While recuperating from malaria in San Francisco, he met Betty Katherine Beck, a Marine sergeant, and married her in January 1945. They had three children, Karen Lynn, Mark Jay and Michael Cady, all of whom survive him. The couple divorced in 1968, and he married Margery Edwards, who died the next year, an apparent suicide. In 1970, Mr. Uris married Jill Peabody, a photographer, who lives in Aspen, Colo., with whom he had two children, Rachael Jackson Uris and Conor Twain Uris.

After World War II, Mr. Uris stayed in San Francisco and took a job managing a home-delivery district for The San Francisco Call-Bulletin. He wrote magazine articles in his spare time, though all his work was rejected until 1950, when Esquire bought an article on the selection of the All-American football team. Rejuvenated by the $300 check, he set to work on "Battle Cry," a novel based on his Marine experiences, which was published in 1953 by G. P. Putnam's, after being rejected by a dozen other publishers.

The book's patriotic spirit, in contrast to war novels written by Norman Mailer, James Jones and Irwin Shaw, made "Battle Cry" a commercial success. Warner Brothers bought the film rights and Mr. Uris moved to Hollywood to write the screenplay for the movie, which was released in 1955.

Settling in Hollywood, he wrote more screenplays, unsuccessfully, until the producer Hal Wallis hired him to write a Western about Wyatt Earp, to be directed by John Sturges for Paramount. According to Current Biography, the result, "Gunfight at the O.K. Corral" (1957) was praised by William K. Zinsser in The New York Herald Tribune as "an almost perfect film."

Meanwhile, Mr. Uris published a second novel, "The Angry Hills" (1955), based loosely on the diary of an uncle who had fought during World War II in Greece as a member of the British Army's Palestine Brigade. This focused his attention on Israel and eventually resulted in "Exodus." To finance his research, he sold the film rights in advance.

While researching the book, he worked as a war correspondent, reporting on the Sinai campaign in the fall of 1956. The novel, published by Doubleday & Company two years later, was translated into several dozen languages and sold millions of copies.

Continuing to mine this mother lode, Mr. Uris worked on the screenplay of the movie, which was released in 1960, until he clashed with the producer Otto Preminger; he collaborated with the Greek photographer Dimitrios Harissiadis on a nonfiction book, "Exodus Revisited" (1960), about places mentioned in "Exodus"; from the novel's account of the Warsaw Ghetto uprising, he drew the themes for his third novel, "Mila 18" (1961), which pre-empted its title's numeral and forced the novelist Joseph Heller to change the title of his World War II novel from "Catch-18" to "Catch-22." Mr. Uris often referred to "Mila 18" as his favorite among his books. In 1971, a musical version of "Exodus," variously known as "Ari" and "Exodus: the Musical," was produced for Broadway.

In his later work, Mr. Uris continued to turn out what reviewers liked to call variously "nonfiction novels," "propaganda novels," and outright "journalism": "Armageddon: A Novel of Berlin" (1964), about the city's various crises from the end of the war until the airlift; "Topaz" (1967), about Russian espionage during the Cuban missile crisis; "Trinity" (1976), about Ireland's 19th-century struggle for independence"; "The Haj" (1984), about the birth of Israel as viewed by a Palestine Arab; "Mitla Pass" (1988), about his own experiences during the 1956 Sinai campaign; "Redemption" (1995), a sequel to "Trinity"; and "A God in Ruins" (1999), about an Irish Catholic presidential candidate opposed to guns who turns out to be Jewish.

Almost all of these books became best sellers, several were made into movies, and a few incited lawsuits, one of which, Mr. Uris told an interviewer for a book publicity folder when "Topaz" was published by Bantam, gave him the most satisfaction of his career. The suit, which became the longest libel proceeding in British history, was brought by a Polish doctor, Wladislaw Dering, for having been named in "Exodus" as someone who committed atrocities against the inmates of Auschwitz.

Advised to settle, Mr. Uris chose to fight. His lawyer took two years to collect evidence and witnesses. The trial itself lasted a month in 1968. Although the court ruled in favor of Dr. Dering, he was awarded only a halfpenny for damages and was ordered to pay the legal costs of both sides, amounting to about $88,000.

Mr. Uris told the story of the lawsuit in his seventh novel, "QB VII" (1970), which became a best seller and in 1974 was adapted as a television movie.

His last novel, "O'Hara's Choice," a love story involving the history of the Marines, was scheduled before his illness to be published in October by HarperCollins.


----------



## eggplant43

Strom Thurmond Dead at 100

Friday, June 27, 2003

By James Di Liberto Jr.



Former South Carolina Senator Strom Thurmond (search), the nation's longest-serving senator and former "Dixiecrat" (search) candidate for the presidency, died Thursday in Edgefield, S.C. He was 100.

Thurmond died at 9:45 p.m. after being in poor health in recent weeks, said his older son, Strom Thurmond Jr. Thurmond, born Dec. 5, 1902, had been living in a newly renovated wing of a hospital in his hometown of Edgefield (search) since he returned to the state from Washington in early 2003.

"Surrounded by family, my father was resting comfortably, without pain, and in total peace," Thurmond Jr. said in a statement released by the hospital.

The Senate temporarily suspended debate on Medicare legislation to pay tribute to Thurmond. Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist (search) said, "Strom Thurmond will forever be a symbol of what one person can accomplish when they live life, as we all know he did, to the fullest." Frist, R-Tenn., then led the Senate in a moment of silence.

"He had enthusiasm and passion like no one I've ever met in my life," said Sen. Lindsey Graham (search), R-S.C., who replaced Thurmond in the Senate. "South Carolina's favorite son is gone but he'll never be forgotten."

Thurmond's career in public service stretched over almost 70 years, from his election to the South Carolina State Senate (search) in 1933 to his retirement from the U.S. Senate (search) in January 2003.

Far from a political wallflower, he was a populist firebrand famous for his defense of segregation and opposition to the civil rights movement. Running for the presidency as a States' Rights Democrat, or "Dixiecrat," in 1948, he declared that, "all the laws of Washington, and all the bayonets of the Army, cannot force the ***** into our homes, our schools, our churches and our places of recreation."

However, after the passage of the Civil Rights Act in 1965, Thurmond's politics shifted with the growing number of black voters. Having switched to the Republican party one year earlier, he found federal money to provide services for his black constituents, and became the first Southern senator to hire black staff members  in 1971  and appoint blacks to high positions.

Thurmond was born James Strom Thurmond  he dropped his first name in 1951  on December 2, 1902 in Edgefield, S.C., to John William and Eleanor Gertrude Thurmond.

The second of six children, Thurmond attended local elementary and high schools before entering Clemson University, where he received a bachelor's degree in agricultural science and English in 1923.

After college, he taught agriculture and coached athletics at several high schools in South Carolina before being appointed superintendent of schools for Edgefield County in 1928.

While working days as superintendent, he spent nights privately studying law under the tutelage of his father, who had been a state legislator and political aide to Sen. Benjamin R. Tillman. He passed the bar in 1930 and joined his father's law firm, Thurmond and Buzhardt.

Thurmond was elected to the state Senate in 1933 as a Democrat and ardent supporter of the local versions of Franklin Roosevelt's New Deal. Later, the state legislature chose him to serve as a circuit judge in 1938.

When the United States entered World War II in 1941, Thurmond left the bench and joined the Army. He was commissioned as a lieutenant with the First Army's 82nd Airborne Division.

Thurmond participated in the Normandy invasion on D-Day and was awarded five Battle Stars. In all, he earned 18 decorations, medals and awards for his military service. Thurmond served 36 years in Reserve and on active duty, attaining the rank of major general in the U.S. Army Reserve.

After returning to civilian life, Thurmond resumed his political activities by running as a populist candidate for the governor's mansion in South Carolina, positioning himself as an outsider to the coterie of politicians who had long-dominated state politics. He defeated 10 other candidates in the Democratic primary, which was tantamount to winning the governorship.

As governor, he was seen as something of a liberal, increasing spending on health care and education, and eliminating the poll tax, which had been used to limit black voting in the South.

However, as President Truman integrated the Armed Forces and backed federal laws against lynching, the poll tax and racial discrimination, Thurmond organized other Southern politicians against what he saw as an erosion of states' rights.

This spurred his presidential run in 1948. Though he lost to Truman, he won four states and 39 electoral votes  the third largest tally for an independent candidate in U.S. history.

In 1950, he challenged sitting Sen. Olin D. Johnston, losing by 25,000 votes. However, he was elected to the U.S. Senate in a write-in campaign four years later to succeed Sen. Burnet R. Maybank, who had died in office. Thurmond held that seat for the next half-century.

Early in his Senate career, he continued his fight against civil rights. In 1956, he organized the "Southern Manifesto," a document backed by Southern legislators that called the Supreme Court's school desegregation ruling in 1954 a "clear abuse of judicial power."

In 1957, Thurmond set the Senate record for filibustering with a 24-hour, 18-minute speech to prevent a vote on a civil rights bill backed by the Eisenhower White House.

By 1964, Thurmond had grown disillusioned with the direction of the Democratic Party. Though he had backed Lyndon Johnson for the Democratic nomination for the presidency in 1960, he refused to campaign for a John F. Kennedy/Johnson ticket. In 1964, he bolted the Democratic Party, and, backing Barry Goldwater for the presidency, joined the Republicans.

The first major Southern political leader to switch from the Democrats to the GOP, his move signaled a significant shift in American politics. The GOP began to appeal to white, Southern conservatives, and a region that had once been exclusively Democratic began turning Republican.

By the end of the 1960s, Thurmond was a force within the Republican Party. His influence helped Richard Nixon get the presidential nomination over Ronald Reagan. During the campaign, he inspired Nixon's tactic of subtly appealing to the racial fears of Southern whites  a tactic that secured him the presidency.

Later in his career, Thurmond backed away from his segregationist past, arguing that he was simply enforcing the laws of the time. When the GOP took control of the Senate in the 1980s, Thurmond became the president pro tempore, placing him third in line for the White House. In March 1996, at age 93, he became the oldest person to serve in Congress. And, when he retired at age 100, he was the longest-serving legislator in the nation's history.

However, his name  and political past  was still potent in American politics even at the end of his tenure in public service. In December 5, 2002, Sen. Trent Lott of Mississippi told the audience at Thurmonds 100th birthday party: "I want to say this about my state: When Strom Thurmond ran for president, we voted for him. We're proud of it. And if the rest of the country had followed our lead, we wouldn't have had all these problems over all these years."

The ensuing controversy forced Lott to resign his position as majority leader.

The Associated Press contributed to this report.


----------



## bigh47

Marc-Vivien Foe died durring an International football (soccer) game of suspected heart attack. He had played for English teams West Ham and Manchester City. He was 28 years old.

Howard


----------



## eggplant43

28 is way too young, but I suspect he lived life to the fullest.


----------



## Deke40

Thought this would be handy if you start wondering about somebody being alive or dead.

http://www.wa-wd.com/


----------



## eggplant43

Thanks Deke. An interesting and useful link. There didn't seem to be any reference to Eggplant


----------



## Deke40

EP-I check every morning in our local paper and if I am not in the obituaries, I get on with my day.


----------



## eggplant43




----------



## angelize56

A quiet but worth mentioning passing.  Take care. angel

Tragic life of murder-suicide survivor ends in peace
Thursday, June 26, 2003 Posted: 4:41 PM EDT (2041 GMT)

BOSTON, Massachusetts (AP) -- The phone rang by Teresa O'Leary's hospital bed with a cryptic, terrifying message from the father whose beating had put her there.

"I want you to have your mother's jewelry," he told her. Then he hung up.

The next day, the panicked 15-year-old left the hospital against doctor's orders, pushed through the unlocked front door and stepped into a horror that never left her. Her father had murdered her mother and five siblings with gunshots to the head, then killed himself. 

O'Leary spent the next three decades in state hospitals to deal with her lingering shock. Meanwhile, the psychiatric drugs she took likely contributed to a worsening kidney problem that required hours of dialysis treatments weekly.

*On June 9, a day before the 30th anniversary of her discovery, the 45-year-old O'Leary decided she'd had enough and ended the dialysis. She died last Thursday*.

On Wednesday, friends of O'Leary gathered in a small chapel at Boston's Lemuel Shattuck Hospital, where she'd lived the last several years. They remembered a life that, though marked by tragedy, was full of small pleasures, like her beloved cigarettes and Pepsi, and the larger joys of abundant friends and love.

O'Leary was buried later Wednesday in a quiet corner of St. Joseph's cemetery in West Roxbury, in the plot right next to the father who took so much away.

"Teresa is a person who taught me what forgiveness is," said Betty Dew, an attorney and O'Leary's legal guardian for 12 years. The murders, Dew said, "did not consume her any longer."

Friends said that as she faced death, serenity seemed to overtake her. Her goodbyes came with more smiles than tears and she talked about meeting her friends and family at the "pearly gates." Her casket would be the color of lilacs, she instructed, and filled with flowers and stuffed animals in memory of the family dogs her father also killed.

O'Leary's last moments were spent outside at the Brookfarm nursing home in West Roxbury, where she'd been transferred so she wouldn't die behind locked doors at Shattuck. She took a few drags of her cigarette, a few sips of Pepsi, and quietly passed, according to Dr. Mary Ellen Foti, who was with her.

"I think she came to a place where she was no longer filled with distress and angst and was able to go on," Foti said.

Her father, George O'Leary, was an abusive Korean War veteran who worked as a security guard at a Boston dental school. At the time of his death, he was facing a fourth operation for a stomach ulcer, according to a Boston Globe report the day after the murders. The only explanation he left for the killings was a short note found in his house.

"I love my wife," it read. "I love my children. I can't live without them. So I'm going to take them with me."

O'Leary talked little about the murders until the last few years, when she opened up to close friends, including Dew. She remembered the house was unnaturally quiet when she entered. She remembered cradling her mother's cold body after finding her dead on her bed. She remembered screaming.

The anniversary of the killings was always tough. O'Leary became unusually irritable, friends said, and would drift into the easy drawl of her mother, who was born in the South. Even in normal times, O'Leary had the wild mood swings of a teenager.

"She was stuck at when it all happened. She was stuck at 15," said Mary Keohane, a nurse practitioner who administered O'Leary's dialysis treatments.

Keohane saw O'Leary at her worst as she bitterly protested her dialysis treatments, which took four hours a day, three times a week. But Keohane remembers the difficult times with a smile, recalling how she bribed O'Leary to behave with doughnut holes and dollar bills.

"She got upset and angry," said Trish Cahill, O'Leary's social worker for several years. "But she was sweet at her core."

Speakers at the wake recalled O'Leary as loving and generous, giving away some of the piles of jewelry she wore if she thought something might go with an outfit a friend was wearing. Dew is hoping to match O'Leary's generosity after her death by raising money for a gravestone.

O'Leary was also mischievous, they said, sneaking cigarette lighters and matches into the hospital in her bra and raising a pet mouse with food she left in her shoe nightly.

But even as she enjoyed her friends, O'Leary's kidney problems took their toll. The thin, six-foot tall woman with fine brown hair began to look years older than her age.

At a "going-away" party at J.P. Licks ice cream parlor the week before her death, so many friends came that O'Leary didn't have time to eat the hot fudge sundae she ordered before a friend's dog tackled it.

Dew recalled the girl working the ice cream shop counter asked O'Leary where she was going away. Someplace beautiful, O'Leary answered, where she could rest and be at peace.

"Have a nice trip," the girl offered.

"Thank you," O'Leary said. "I will."


----------



## LANMaster

God rest her soul.
suicide is so selfish and cruel. Let this be a lesson to anyone who thinks that killing themself will solve anything.


----------



## eggplant43

Katharine Hepburn Dies at 96




By the Associated Press

Katharine Hepburn, an icon of feminist strength and spirit who brought a chiseled beauty and patrician bearing to such films as "The Philadelphia Story" and "The African Queen," died Sunday, her executor and town authorities said. She was 96

The executor of Hepburn's estate, Cynthia McFadden, said Hepburn died Sunday at 2:50 p.m. at her home in Old Saybrook. She had been in declining health in recent years.

During her 60-year career, she won a record four Academy Awards and was nominated 12 times, which stood as a record until Meryl Streep surpassed her nomination total in 2003. Her Oscars were for "Morning Glory," 1933; "Guess Who's Coming to Dinner," 1967; "A Lion in Winter," 1968; and "On Golden Pond," 1981.

Despite her success, Hepburn always felt she could have done more.

"I could have accomplished three times what I've accomplished," she once said. "I haven't realized my full potential. It's disgusting." But, she said, "Life's what's important. Walking, houses, family. Birth and pain and joy -- and then death. Acting's just waiting for the custard pie. That's all."

Hepburn, product of a wealthy, freethinking New England family, was forthright in her opinions and unconventional in her conduct.

She dressed for comfort, usually in slacks and sweater, with her red hair caught up in a topknot. She married only once, briefly, and her name was linked to Howard Hughes and other famous men, but the great love of her life was Spencer Tracy. They made nine films together and remained close companions until Tracy's death in 1967.

Her Broadway role in "Warrior's Husband" brought a movie offer from RKO, and she went to Hollywood at $1,500 a week to star opposite John Barrymore in the 1932 film "A Bill of Divorcement." The lean, athletic actress with the well-bred manner became an instant star. The voice Tallulah Bankhead once likened to "nickels dropping in a slot machine" became one of Hollywood's most-imitated.

Hepburn's third movie, "Morning Glory," brought her first Oscar. A string of parts followed -- Jo in "Little Women," the ill-fated queen in "Mary of Scotland," the rich would-be actress in "Stage Door," the madcap socialite of "Bringing Up Baby," the shy rich girl in "Holiday."

Then a theater chain owner branded her and other stars "box-office poison" and her film career waned.

Undaunted, Hepburn acquired the rights to a comedy about a spoiled heiress, and, after it was rewritten for her, took it to the New York stage. "The Philadelphia Story" was a hit.

She returned to Hollywood for the 1940 film version, which featured James Stewart and Cary Grant. Once again she was a top star, with a contract at MGM for "Woman of the Year," "Keeper of the Flame," "Sea of Grass," "Dragon Seed," "Without Love," "State of the Union," "Pat and Mike" and "Adam's Rib."

Her first film with Tracy was "Woman of the Year," in 1942. Legend has it that when they met she commented, "I'm afraid I'm a little big for you, Mr. Tracy." His reply: "Don't worry, I'll cut you down to size." One critic compared them to "the high-strung thoroughbred and the steady workhorse." Tracy never divorced his wife, who outlived him by 15 years; Hepburn, though she led a PBS tribute to Tracy in 1986, rarely mentioned their private relationship.

"I have had 20 years of perfect companionship with a man among men," she said in 1963. "He is a rock and a protection. I've never regretted it." In another interview, she discussed their special screen magic, saying they represented "the perfect American couple."

"The ideal American man is certainly Spencer -- sports loving, man's man, strong-looking, big sort of head, boar neck and so forth. And I think I represent a woman. I needle him, and I irritate him, and I try to get around him, and if he put a big paw out and put it on my head, he could squash me. And I think that is the romantic ideal picture of the male and female in this country."

After leaving MGM in 1951, Hepburn divided her time between the stage -- she appeared in Shaw's "The Millionairess" and Shakespeare's "As You Like It" -- and film. She coolly braved a jungle for "The African Queen" and did her own balloon flying in the low-budget "Olly Olly Oxen Free." She co-starred with Elizabeth Taylor and Montgomery Clift in "Suddenly Last Summer," with Jason Robards Jr. in "Long Day's Journey into Night," with Laurence Olivier in the TV movie "Love Among the Ruins" and with Henry Fonda in "On Golden Pond," which won both of them Oscars.

She coaxed the ailing Tracy back onto the set for their roles as wealthy, liberal parents faced with the interracial marriage of their daughter in "Guess Who's Coming to Dinner." Tracy died before the film's release.

Though an early appearance in "The Lake" promoted Dorothy Parker's famously scathing remark that Hepburn "ran the gamut of emotions from A to B," she worked as tirelessly on stage as in movies.

She starred in the musical "Coco" in 1969. When she broke an ankle during "A Matter of Gravity" in 1976, she went on in a wheelchair.

Fans flocked to see her on Broadway in "West Side Waltz," in 1982, and when the show moved on to Boston, Hepburn displayed her outspokenness by ordering out a spectator who disturbed her by taking pictures.

Hepburn nearly lost a foot in a car accident in late 1982 and spent almost three weeks in a hospital. But by the end of the year she was back before the cameras, co-starring with Nick Nolte in "Grace Quigley," a comedy about a woman teaming with a hit man to help old people who want to die.

"I don't believe in shocking people, but if I got sick and was no longer of any use to myself or anyone else, I would find a way of ending it," she once said.

For many years, she divided her time between New York and Connecticut. Even well into her 70s, she was restless with energy, arising at dawn and going to bed at 7 p.m. when she wasn't appearing in a play or making another film.

She took to writing; her first book, "The Making of 'The African Queen': Or, How I Went To Africa With Bogart, Bacall and Huston and Almost Lost My Mind" made her a best-selling author at 77. She followed it up with "Me: Stories of My Life" in 1991.

In 1994, Warren Beatty persuaded a reluctant Hepburn to fly out to Los Angeles and play his aunt in the romantic comedy "Love Affair."

She also appeared in a television movie, "One Christmas." Among the honors coming her way in later years: In 1999, a survey of screen legends by the American Film Institute ranked her No. 1 among actresses.

She was born in Hartford, Conn., on May 12, 1907, one of six children of Dr. Thomas N. Hepburn, a noted urologist and pioneer in social hygiene, and Katharine Houghton Hepburn, who worked for birth control and getting the vote for women. "My parents were much more fascinating, as people, than I am," the actress once said. "Mother was really left of center; women's suffrage was her great cause, and I remember appearing at all the local fairs carrying huge flocks of balloons that said 'Votes for Women.' I almost went up with them."

Young Kate was educated by tutors and at private schools, entering Bryn Mawr in 1924. After graduating, she joined a stock company in Baltimore. She made her New York debut in "These Days" in 1928, the same year she married Philadelphia socialite Ludlow Ogden Smith. She divorced him in 1934 and later remarked, "I don't believe in marriage. It's bloody impractical to love, honor and obey. If it weren't, you wouldn't have to sign a contract."

But she also lauded "Luddy" for opening doors in New York for a raw young actress. She berated herself as behaving like "a pig" toward him.

"At the beginning I had money; I wasn't a poor little thing. I don't know what I would have done if I'd had to come to New York and get a job as a waiter or something like that.

"I think I'm a success, but I had every advantage -- I should have been," she said.

She had various health problems in later years, including hip replacement surgery and tremors similar to Parkinson's disease.

In a 1990 interview, she told The Associated Press: "I'm what is known as gradually disintegrating. I don't fear the next world, or anything. I don't fear hell, and I don't look forward to heaven.

"There comes a time in your life when people get very sweet to you," she said in another interview. "I don't mind people being sweet to me. In fact, I'm getting rather sweet back at them.

"But I'm a madly irritating person, and I irritated them for years. Anything definite is irritating -- and stimulating. I think they're beginning to think I'm not going to be around much longer. And what do you know -- they'll miss me, like an old monument. Like the Flatiron Building."


----------



## angelize56

Gary posted this over in the site forum, but I thought I'd put it here for him.  Take care. angel









Funnyman Buddy Hackett dead at 78
Tuesday, July 1, 2003 Posted: 1:16 AM EDT (0516 GMT)

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Buddy Hackett, the squat, round, rubbery-faced funnyman who appeared for more than 50 years as a top act in nightclubs, Broadway shows, on television and in such movies as "The Music Man," "The Love Bug" and "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World," has died, his son confirmed Monday night. He was 78.

Hackett died at his Southern California beach house either late Sunday or early Monday, Sandy Hackett told The Associated Press. His body was found Monday.

"He was one of the greatest ever. He was a terrific father. He was my best friend. He prepared me very well for this day, but no matter how much you prepare it still hurts," Sandy Hackett said as he arrived at his mother's house in Los Angeles.

The younger Hackett, who is also a comedian, said he had driven to Los Angeles from his Las Vegas home as soon as he got word of his father's death.

Hackett was invited to join the Three Stooges when "Curly" Howard, the bald-headed member of the comedy team, suffered a stroke in 1946. But Hackett declined, believing he could develop his own comedy style. Playing for small money on the Borscht Circuit for New York City vacationers in the Catskill Mountains, he learned to get laughs with his complaints about being short, fat and Jewish.

His career grew with appearances on the variety TV shows of Jack Paar, Arthur Godfrey and others. Soon he was earning top money in Las Vegas, Florida and Las Vegas. In the beginning his material was suitable for family audiences, but in later years nightclubs advertised his show "For Mature Audiences Only." His performances in those days were noted for their prolific use of four-letters words at a time when that just wasn't done.

"Compared to motion pictures," he remarked in 1996, "I'm very mild these days."

He was born Leonard Hacker in a Jewish section of New York City's borough of Brooklyn on August 31, 1924. For a time he apprenticed in his father's upholstery shop, but at school he found he had a talent for making his fellow students laugh. That was a necessity to offset the taunts about his roly-poly shape.

When he received a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame a few years ago, he quipped that he had left Brooklyn "to get away from the subway" only to discover that the star had been placed above the one in Los Angeles.

"It's a damn circle," he complained.

After graduating from New Utrecht High School, where he played on the football team, Hacker spent three years in the military during World War II, then reinvented himself as Buddy Hackett, standup comedian.

Using other writers' jokes, he flopped in New York City. Realizing only he could write for Buddy Hackett, he moved on to Los Angeles and scored at a small showcase club. He began making big money across the country, and audiences called for his most noted routine, the Chinese waiter.

In 1954, playwright Sidney Kingsley persuaded Hackett to appear on Broadway in "Lunatics and Lovers." Brooks Atkinson, writing in The New York Times, described Hackett as "a large, soft, messy comic with a glib tongue and a pair of inquiring eyes."

He also appeared on the New York stage in "Viva Madison Avenue" (1960) and "I Had a Ball" (1964).

Hackett made his film debut in 1953 with "Walking My Baby Back Home." Among his other movies: "Fireman Save My Child," "God's Little Acre," "All Hands on Deck," "The Wonderful World of the Brothers Grimm," "Muscle Beach Party," "Loose Shoes," "Scrooged" and Disney's animated "The Little Mermaid," as the voice of Scuttle.

The comedian appeared on television from the medium's beginnings, starring in two short-lived series: "Stanley" (1956-1957) and "The Jackie Gleason Show" (1968).

He also made guest appearances on numerous sitcoms and played Lou Costello in the 1978 movie "Bud and Lou."

He turned down numerous other offers from TV series, complaining that he could rarely get along with network executives.

"That ends the meeting," he once said of network executives telling him how to structure a comedy show.

Hackett was married to the former Sherry Dubois, whom he met at the Concord Hotel in the Catskills. They had three children: Ivy, Lisa and Sandy, who did a comedy opening act at his father's appearances.


----------



## bassetman

Bummers, he was funny!


----------



## angelize56

Judge Baklava: He certainly was!  I wonder who's next! You know they seem to go in threes...heard that from my Mom when I was knee high to a grasshopper....a few short years ago of course!


----------



## bassetman

Seems like yesterday!


----------



## SyscoKid

Robert McCloskey was 88

By Michael J. Bailey, Globe Staff, 7/1/2003

is books introduced millions of boys and girls to the pleasures and perils of blueberry picking and to the wonders of where the waves meet the land. His renderings of the webbed wanderings of eight tiny ducks also introduced the children to a place of crooked paths and straight-as-an-arrow decency, a place called Boston. 

Robert McCloskey, whose storytelling and drawing talents made him a cherished guest at bedtime stories for generations of families, died yesterday at his home in Deer Isle, Maine. He was 88.

His second book was first in fame. In ''Make Way for Ducklings,'' Mr. McCloskey told the tale of Mr. and Mrs. Mallard and their quest to find a safe place to raise their eight hatchlings. In doing so, Mr. McCloskey gave readers a duck's-eye view of Boston: of flying over the State House and Louisburg Square, of swimming in the Charles River and Public Garden pond, of waddling along Mount Vernon Street. 

The book captures not just the cobblestones of Boston, but a bit of its character as well. When the ducks run into that bane of all Bostonians - traffic - their way is made clear by a big-hearted Officer Michael and his pals.

When ''Make Way for Ducklings'' was published in 1941, The New York Times called it ''one of the merriest picture-books ever.'' The book was awarded the Caldecott Medal in 1942, given annually to the most distinguished picture-book. ''Make Way for Ducklings'' has been translated into nine languages and has sold about 2 million copies.

To Boston, the book is more than an often-read, often-honored children's tale. It has become a celebrated part of the city's heritage. In 1987, sculptor Nancy Schon - working from an idea by Suzanne de Monchaux - created a bronzed Mrs. Mallard and eight ducklings suitable for climbing by toddlers near the Mallards' eventual home, the pond in the Public Garden. ''I was struck with how this very simple work contained so many messages of caring, messages about the relationship of mothers to children, and so on,'' de Monchaux said last night of ''Make Way for Ducklings.'' 

''And because the book made Boston a familiar city to so many children, I thought he should be remembered.''

The Public Garden is also the site of the annual ''Make Way for Ducklings'' parade on Mother's Day, featuring hundreds of children dressed in the costumes of their favorite characters.

To this day, tourists and new residents alike tell of how their first impressions of Boston came not from a history textbook or the setting of a TV sitcom, but from a 1,150-word story by a young man who had failed in his attempts to make a living as a painter and who, to his final days, considered himself barely an adequate story-teller.

Born in Hamilton, Ohio, Mr. McCloskey said his first loves were neither drawing nor writing.

''From the time my fingers were long enough to play the scale I took piano lessons,'' he wrote in an autobiographical sketch for ''The Junior Book of Authors'' in 1951. ''I started next to play the harmonica, the drums, and then the oboe. The musician's life was the life for me, that is, until I became interested in things electrical and things mechanical. 

''I collected old electric motors and bits of wire. ... I built trains and cranes with remote control, my family's Christmas trees revolved, lights flashed, and buzzers buzzed, fuses blew, and sparks flew! The inventor's life was the life for me, that is, until I started making drawings.''

The illustrator's life, it turned out, was the life for him. He won a scholarship to the Vesper George Art School in Boston in 1932 and served as an apprentice for a muralist.

Living on Myrtle Street on Beacon Hill, he would walk each morning to his art classes on St. Botolph Street. The trip took him across one of his favorite parts of the city, the Public Garden.

When he returned to Boston several years later, he spotted a family of ducks amid snarling traffic near Charles Street. That image, he later recounted in interviews, was filed away.

Mr. McCloskey received further training in New York City and spent a few summers on Cape Cod, intent on making a living as a painter. 

While in Manhattan, Mr. McCloskey showed his portfolio of paintings - mainly landscapes and images from medieval mythology - to a children's book editor. To his surprise, the editor suggested he write, as well as illustrate, a children's book. But instead of dragons and mysterious forests, the editor said, Mr. McCloskey should consider other subjects.

Mr. McCloskey returned to his roots in Ohio. He decided to use in his books the sights and sounds, the images and ideas, and the people and places of his life.

It was an idea Mr. McCloskey embraced the rest of his career.

His first book, ''Lentil,'' told the story of a vocally-challenged Midwestern lad who found his calling in the harmonica and, in the process, saved his town's homecoming celebration.

For his next book, Mr. McCloskey returned to that scene near Boston's Public Garden.

According to an interview with The New York Times in the early 1990s, the author finished a story of Mr. and Mrs. Mallard and their brood of ducklings, with such names as Tom, Dick, and Harry. And Genevieve.

Mr. McCloskey didn't think it was much of a story, but he showed it to his editors at Viking Press. They told him the story was fine and he should go ahead with the illustrations. But, they said, he needed to rename those ducklings - the names he had chosen were too adult.

In creating the illustrations, Mr. McCloskey took a page from naturalist John Audubon, but in a most peculiar setting. He bought four mallards and for weeks let them run free in his apartment in New York. He would crawl next to them, at their level, to see how they waddled; he would plop them in the bathtub to see how they swam. After running out of patience - and Kleenex, according to Mr. McCloskey - he freed the ducks and finished his illustrations.

Annoyed at the suggestion to change the ducklings' names, Mr. McCloskey used in his final manuscript alphabetical nonsense names, from Jack and Kack to Pack and Quack.

To the post-war generation of baby boomers, these names would become as much a part of their childhood lore as Paul Bunyan and Oliver Twist were to generations before them.

Yet, even after the book was greeted with critical and financial success, Mr. McCloskey did not consider himself an author.

''I am primarily an artist, incidentally a writer,'' he said to a reviewer at the time.

During World War II, he married Peggy Durand, the daughter of noted children's author Ruth Sawyer Durand. The couple eventually had two daughters and settled in New York and summered on Scott Island off the coast of Maine.

Mr. McCloskey would use the island and the surrounding Penobscot Bay as the setting for most of the rest of his work. His friends and neighbors became the friends and neighbors in the books. In doing so, he captured a slice of New England life and its people for his stories in much the manner that Norman Rockwell infused his canvas with the people and places of Western Massachusetts. Mr. McCloskey, however, displayed on occasion a sense of the mischievous - dropping one of his pals, Burt Dow, into the belly of a whale, for instance.

Although Mr. McCloskey's other books did not attain the popularity of ''Make Way,'' they succeed in evoking in the reader a similar sense of place and, more importantly, an attachment to a child's perspective of those places and the rituals and rhythms of their lives. 

In ''Time of Wonder,'' Mr. McCloskey's first book in color, the landscapes and seascapes of the islands in Penobscot Bay are as animate and unpredictable as the children who ''belly-whop,'' frolic, or, sometimes, hunker down in fear there. With lyrical language and splashes of color, Mr. McCloskey recreates a world where the tides continually fashion new scenes, the forests whisper their vitality in the fog, and the rains march across the islands, the bay, and, finally, you.

The book won the 1958 Caldecott Medal, making Mr. McCloskey the first author to receive this award twice.

His ''Blueberries for Sal'' and ''One Morning in Maine'' won honorable mention from Caldecott. Both were inspired by real-life events of his young daughters, Sarah (''Sal'') and Jane. One collaboration with his mother-in-law, ''Journey Cake, Ho,'' earned Mr. McCloskey another honorable mention from Caldecott. 

Among his many honors, Mr. McCloskey was named a Living Legend by the Library of Congress in 2000. Earlier this year, the Massachusetts Legislature named ''Make Way for Ducklings'' the official state children's book.

Globe Staff reporter Michael Rosenwald contributed to this obituary.


----------



## eggplant43

Just catching up here. Buddy Hackett is probably one of my favorite all time comedians along with Buster Keaton, and Tottie Fields. I think he brought a lot of joy to a lot of people over the years. I loved it when he was on with Johnny Carson, because he cracked him up so much.


----------



## LANMaster

I agree Eggplant.
Buddy was a gem. The Jim Carey of his day, for sure.
He will be missed.


----------



## anlore2001

Singer Barry White dies at 58

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Velvet-voiced R&B crooner Barry White, renowned for his lush baritone and carnal lyrics that oozed sex appeal on songs such as "Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe," died Friday morning, his manager said.

White, who had suffered kidney failure from years of high blood pressure, died at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center around 9:30 a.m., said manager Ned Shankman. He was 58.

White had been undergoing dialysis treatment and had been hospitalized since last September.

His work epitomized seductive disco music, also known as "make out" music. The heavyset musician enjoyed three decades of fame for songs like "You're the First, the Last, My Everything" and "It's Ecstasy When You Lay Down Next To Me."

White's canyon-deep, butter-smooth vocals and throbbing musical tempos emphasized his songs' sexually charged verbal foreplay. His 1975 song "Love Serenade" began with the purring, first-person lyrics: "I want you the way you came into the world/ I don't want to feel no clothes ..."

Although his popularity peaked in the 1970s, White received belated recognition for his work in 2000 when he won his first two Grammys for best male and traditional R&B vocal performance for the song "Staying Power."

Born Sept. 12, 1944, in Galveston, Texas, to a single mother, White and his younger brother, Darryl, spent most of their childhood in South Central Los Angeles. He said he had a lifelong love for music. During his early teenage years, he began singing in a Baptist church choir and was quickly promoted to director.

In 1990, White told Ebony magazine that his voice changed overnight from the squeaky tones of a preadolescent to the rumbling bass that made him famous.

"It scared me and my mother when I spoke that morning," he said. "It was totally unexpected. My chest rattled. I mean vibrations. My mother was staring at me, and I was staring at her. The next thing I new, her straight face broke into a beautiful smile. Tears came down her face and she said, 'My son's a man now."'

He was jailed at age 16 for stealing tires, a punishment he credited with helping him straighten out his life and dedicate his efforts to music.

Inspired by the Elvis Presley song "It's Now or Never," White joined the Upfronts soul group as bass singer and cut six singles. For several years, he stayed away from performing and focused on work behind the scenes as a songwriter and producer.

He married a childhood sweetheart, identified only as Mary in his autobiography, and fathered four children with her before they separated in 1969 and later divorced.

White discovered the female trio Love Unlimited -- which included his future second wife, Glodean James -- and produced their million-selling 1972 single "Walkin' in the Rain With the One I Love."

The next year, White returned to performing with the song "I'm Gonna Love You Just a Little More Baby," which topped the R&B chart and hit No. 3 on the pop chart.

He is credited by some for helping launch the disco phenomenon with his orchestral "Love's Theme" in 1973, which he conducted with his group, The Love Unlimited Orchestra.

In 1974, his album "Can't Get Enough" climbed to the top of the pop charts on the strength of the signature hits "Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe" and "You're the First, the Last, My Everything."

That year he also married James. The couple had four children together and collaborated on the 1981 album "Barry & Glodean," which featured the songs "I Want You" and "You're the Only One for Me." They divorced in 1988, but he said they always remained good friends.

White suffered a family tragedy in 1983 when his brother, Darryl, was shot and killed in a dispute with a neighbor over change from a $20 bill. In his 1999 autobiography, "Love Unlimited: Insights on Life and Love," Barry White said music likely spared him a similar fate.

After working on more than a dozen albums in the 1970s, his career waned over the next decade as he attempted small comebacks with the albums "The Right Night & Barry White" (1987) and "The Man is Back!" (1989.)

He enjoyed a larger resurgence with 1994 album "The Icon Is Love," and his ballad "Practice What You Preach" became his first No. 1 hit in 17 years. Toward the end of the 1990s, his songs were regularly featured on the Fox comedy series "Ally McBeal" and he made an appearance on the show as himself.

His single "Staying Power," off a 1999 album of the same name, won White two Grammys and proved he hadn't tamed his libidinous lyrics. "Put on my favorite dress, the one that oozes sexiness," he cooed in the title track's opening lines.

That year White's chronic blood pressure problem forced him to cancel several live performances with the group Earth, Wind & Fire and he was briefly hospitalized.

White's survivors include eight children, grandchildren, and his companion Catherine Denton.


----------



## angelize56

Drew:  I was very sad to have found that out earlier this evening. What a deep, unforgetable voice he had! He sounded cool in the Arby's commercials. God bless him. Heaven has another great singer!  Take care. angel


----------



## LANMaster

Buddy Ebsen died Sunday morning.


----------



## eggplant43

_Here's a story about Ebsen. I always liked him._

TV Star Buddy Ebsen Dies at 95

2 hours, 23 minutes ago

By BOB THOMAS, Associated Press Writer

LOS ANGELES - Buddy Ebsen (news), the loose-limbed dancer turned Hollywood actor who achieved stardom and riches in the television series "The Beverly Hillbillies" and "Barnaby Jones," has died, a hospital official said Monday. He was 95.

Ebsen died Sunday morning at Torrance Memorial Medical Center in Torrance, said Pam Hope, an administrative nursing supervisor. He had been admitted to the hospital, near his home in Palos Verdes Estates, last month for treatment of an undisclosed illness.

Ebsen and his sister Vilma danced through Broadway shows and MGM musicals of the 1930s. When she retired, Ebsen continued on his own, dancing with Shirley Temple (news) and turning dramatic actor.

Except for an allergy to aluminum paint, he would have been one of the Yellow Brick Road quartet in the classic "The Wizard of Oz." After 10 days of filming, Ebsen, playing the Tin Man, fell ill because of the aluminum makeup on his skin and was replaced by Jack Haley.

Television brought Ebsen's amiable personality to the home screen, first as Fess Parker's sidekick in "Davy Crockett."

As Jed Clampett, the easygoing head of a newly rich Ozark family plunked down in snooty Beverly Hills, Ebsen became a national favorite. While scorned by most critics, "The Beverly Hillbillies" attracted as many as 60 million viewers on CBS between 1962 and 1971.

"As I recall, the only good notice was in the Saturday Review," Ebsen once said. "The critic said the show possessed `social comment combined with a high Nielsen, an almost impossible achievement in these days.' I kinda liked that."

The show was still earning good ratings when it was canceled by CBS because advertisers shunned a series that attracted primarily a rural audience.

Ebsen returned to series TV in 1973 as "Barnaby Jones," a private investigator forced out of retirement to solve the murder of his son Hal, who had taken over the business.

"Barnaby Jones" also drew critical blasts. But Ebsen's folksy manner and a warm relationship with his daughter-in-law, played by Lee Meriwether, made the series a success.

"With such a glut of private-eye shows, I didn't see how another one could succeed," Ebsen once said. "I really thought the network was making a mistake." But the series clicked and lasted until 1980.

"I'm the luckiest actor alive," Ebsen said in 1978. "There's not anyone I'd trade jobs with right now."

Ebsen, who was 6 feet 3, jerked sodas until he landed a chorus job in the 1928 "Whoopee," starring Eddie Cantor (news). The dancer sent for his sister Vilma and they formed a dancing team that played vaudeville, supper clubs and shows such as "Flying Colors" and "Ziegfeld Follies."

A screen test led to an MGM contract for the dance team, and they were a hit in "Broadway Melody of 1936." Buddy's style was far removed from that of the reigning dance king of films, Fred Astaire (news). The angular Ebsen moved with a smooth, sliding shuffle, his arms gyrating like a wind-blown scarecrow. He made a charming partner with the tiny Shirley Temple in "Captain January."

His other films of the '30s included "Banjo on My Knee," "Four Girls in White," "Girl of the Golden West" (Jeanette MacDonald (news)-Nelson Eddy (news)) and "My Lucky Star" (Sonja Henie (news)). His first dramatic role was in "Yellow Jack" with Robert Montgomery.

Ebsen was earning $2,000 a week at MGM in 1938, when studio boss Louis B. Mayer summoned him and announced: "Ebsen, in order to give you the parts you deserve, we must own you."

The dancer recalled that he replied: "I'll tell you what kind of a fool I am, Mr. Mayer, I can't be owned." He quit his contract, returning to touring as a dancer and playing Chicago for more than a year in a farce, "Good Night, Ladies." He served three years in the Coast Guard during World War II.

Ebsen toured in "Show Boat," then returned to Hollywood. Producers asked his agent: "Why hasn't he been working in pictures?" His luck began to change when director Norman Foster recommended him to Walt Disney to play Davy Crockett.

Disney had already chosen a young Texan, Fess Parker, for the role but he hired Ebsen as Crockett's partner. When the Crockett episodes were shown on the "Disneyland" series in 1954-55, both Parker and Ebsen became heroes. Millions of children began sporting coonskin hats and singing "The Ballad of Davy Crockett." "Davy Crockett" was also released to theaters.

Ebsen's later films included "Attack," "Breakfast at Tiffany's," "The Interns," "Mail Order Bride," "The One and Only Genuine Original Family Band."

In 1993, he made a cameo appearance as Barnaby Jones in the film version of "The Beverly Hillbillies."

He was born Christian Rudolph Ebsen in Belleville, Ill., on April 2, 1908. His father owned a dancing school, where the nicknamed Buddy learned the fundamentals. The family moved to Orlando, Fla., when the boy was 10, and he began pre-medical studies at the University of Florida and Rollins College. But family financial problems forced him to leave school and, at 20, he decided to try his luck as a dancer in New York.

"I arrived in New York with $26.25 in my pocket and a letter of introduction to a friend of a friend's cousin," he recalled. "I got a job in a road company, but the producer said, `That boy one foot taller than the rest of 'em  out!'"

Over the years, the actor also found time to write musical shows, "Turn to the Right" and "Champagne Dada," and a play, "The Champagne General." A lifelong sailor, he piloted his "Polynesian Concept" to victory in a Los Angeles-Honolulu race in 1968 and manufactured ocean-going catamarans.

In 2001, Ebsen started a new, unexpected career: fiction writing. His novel "Kelly's Quest," released by an e-book publisher based in Indiana, became a best seller. He also penned an autobiography, "The Other Side of Oz."

Ebsen was first married to Ruth Cambridge, Walter Winchell (news)'s "Girl Friday," and they had two daughters. The marriage ended in divorce, and he met and married his second wife, Nancy, while both were in the Coast Guard. They had four daughters and a son.


----------



## LANMaster

I liked him too, Eggplant.

('cept when he played a very convincing bad guy) 

Thanks for filling in the details.


----------



## Guest

Since you were sooooo fond of him LAN...


----------



## angelize56

You forgot someone Kath!


----------



## Guest

Who is the dog in the picture?


----------



## LANMaster

I am honored!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sdc:_
> *Who is the dog in the picture? *


You can be the dog...


----------



## Shadow Bea

SINGAPORE (July 8) - Neurosurgeons separated 29-year-old Iranian twins joined at the head Tuesday after two days of delicate surgery, but both sisters died shortly after their parting.

The hospital announced Ladan Bijani's death, then, a few hours later, a nurse involved in the surgery said her sister Lelah had died.

''Everyone upstairs is crying,'' said the nurse, speaking on condition of anonymity. ''We treated them like family because they had been here for seven months.''

Hospital officials have yet to officially announce the second death.

Earlier, doctors said Ladan died after they were unable to stabilize her condition.

''As the separation was coming to a close, a lot of blood was lost. The twins were subsequently in a critical state,'' said Raffles hospital spokesman Dr. Prem Kumar.

The risky, marathon separation procedure began about 10 p.m. EDT Saturday. Before the operation, doctors had warned that the surgery could kill one or both of the twins, or leave them brain-dead.

The brains of Ladan and Laleh Bijani were separate, but were nonetheless stuck together after years lying alongside each other.

Kumar had warned that controlling the bleeding and moving the twins from a seated position onto separate beds would be the biggest challenge, and that the condition of either twin would remain largely unknown until they wake up after surgery. The twins were seated during the operation.

As one of the final points of the separation procedure, surgeons cut a finger-thick shared vein from Ladan - leaving her to rely on a similar sized vein taken from her right thigh that was grafter to her brain.

Rerouting the finger-thick shared vein, which drained blood to their hearts, was considered one of the biggest obstacles in the surgery. German doctors told the twins in 1996 that shared vein made surgery too dangerous.

The team of doctors had to contend with unstable pressure levels inside the twins' brains just before they worked to uncouple the sisters' brains and cut through the last bit of skull joining them, Kumar said.

The sisters' brains had ''to be teased apart very slowly,'' Kumar said. ''Cut. Teased apart. Cut. Teased apart. In the process, you encounter a lot of blood vessels and other tissues.''

He said surgeon worked ''millimeter by millimeter.''

The operation was complicated further when the team discovered that the pressure in the twins' brains and circulatory system was fluctuating.

Dr. Marc Mayberg, chairman of neurosurgery at the Cleveland Clinic in Ohio, had said by telephone the pressure fluctuations could be fatal.

Although the sisters knew the operation could kill one or both of them, they decided to face those dangers after a lifetime of living conjoined and compromising on everything from when to wake up to what career to pursue.

''If God wants us to live the rest of our lives as two separate, independent individuals, we will,'' Ladan said before the operation.

An international team of 28 doctors and about 100 medical assistants were enlisted for the surgery. The Iranian government said Monday it would pay the nearly $300,000 cost of the operation and care for the twins.

This is the first time surgeons have tried to separate adult craniopagus twins - siblings born joined at the head. The surgery has been performed successfully since 1952 on infants, whose brains can more easily recover.

Participating neurosurgeon Dr. Benjamin Carson, director of pediatric neurosurgery at Johns Hopkins Children's Center in Baltimore, has separated three sets of craniopagus twins.

Because this operation is a medical first, surgeons have encountered unexpected obstacles not seen in infants. It took longer to cut through portions of their skulls because their older bones were denser than previously believed, Kumar said.

As the procedure dragged on, surgeons tried to get adequate rest, slipping out of the operating room for breaks when their expertise was not needed, Kumar said.

Classical music played softly as surgeons worked simultaneously in tight spaces in front of and behind the twins, who sat in a custom-built brace connected to an array of lines feeding them intravenously and monitoring their vital signs, Kumar said.

The sisters were born into a poor family of 11 children in Firouzabad, southern Iran, but grew up in Tehran under doctors' care.

AP-NY-07-08-03 0615EDT

2003 The Associated Press.


----------



## eggplant43

The twins were daring, the doctors were daring, but it was not to be. Hopefully they learned something that will be of use in the next case.


----------



## angelize56

This is so sad.  But at least they took a shot at living a normal life and as Bruce said it wasn't meant to be. But at least they are together in Heaven now. God bless Laden and Lelah. Take care. angel


----------



## LANMaster

I was so hoping that this would be successful.

To live so long joined in that way and the decision they made to finally take the risk.
It is a shame they didn't pull through.


----------



## SyscoKid

The Gods Must Be Crazy Star N!xau Dies
Financial Gazette (Harare)

July 10, 2003 
Posted to the web July 10, 2003 

Johannesburg 

An African herdsman who became the world's most famous Kalahari Bushman after starring in the apartheid-era film "The Gods Must Be Crazy" has died collecting wood in the Namibian countryside.

N!xau, whose name is pronounced with the typical Bushman click used in southern Africa, gained worldwide recognition for his roles as a primitive hunter-gatherer in the controversial 1980 film and several sequels.

But the glamorous lifestyle never appealed to the reluctant star and he returned to the southern African bush when his film career petered out in the early 1990s. He was believed to be about 59 years old, associates said last week.

"Apparently he went out to find wood on Tuesday last week and never returned," said Mireschen Troskie-Marx of Mimosa Films, which produced the film.

"His family went out looking for him and he was found dead in a field. We believe it was of natural causes."

N!xau's signature role was Xixo, a member of the Khoisan or "Bushmen" tribes of Africa's Kalahari desert who finds a Coca-Cola bottle dropped from an aeroplane and mistakes it for a gift from the gods.

The movie was slammed by some critics for reflecting the racism of apartheid South Africa in its depiction of the Khoisan, southern Africa's earliest inhabitants who have seen their traditional hunter-gatherer lifestyle undermined by the relentless encroachment of modern civilisation.

But the film became a worldwide comedy hit and N!xau developed into an unlikely star, jetting to Europe, the United States and Asia, where he appeared in a number of Hong Kong kung-fu movies.

N!xau never had much use for stardom. Director Jamie Uys told one interviewer that when his protege received his first US$300 for working on the film, the star let the banknotes blow away because he did not see the value of cash.

And in a rare account of N!xau's life after stardom faded, the Namibian newspaper reported in 2000 that he had built a brick house and bought a second-hand car - employing a chauffeur because he himself did not know how drive.

The newspaper said N!xau owned several head of cattle and farmed maize, pumpkins and beans on a small plot of land. He received royalties of about US$200 per month from his movies, but had to support a large number of children and grandchildren, the newspaper said.

Producers at Mimosa Films said they kept in contact with N!xau, who they described as happy in his simple life in the Kalahari.

"He went to America, to Paris, to Japan. He was a world star, but he came back and he went back to his old roots," Troskie-Marx said.

"Nothing that was important to us was important to him." - Reuter.


----------



## angelize56

Jazz Great Benny Carter Dead at 95 in Los Angeles 
Sun July 13, 2003 08:47 PM ET 

By Kevin Krolicki

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Legendary jazz pioneer and big band leader Benny Carter, who helped break Hollywood's bar to black composers, died on Saturday at Cedars Sinai hospital in Los Angeles, friends said on Sunday. He was 95.

Carter, who was one of the first black composers and arrangers to work on mainstream Hollywood films, including such classics as "Stormy Weather," had been hospitalized for about two weeks, complaining of bronchitis and fatigue, said family friend Virginia Wicks.

"If Benny was not there, we wouldn't be here," said composer and arranger Quincy Jones, a close friend and protege. "We walked through the door on his shoulders. He was a quiet and dignified man. And one of a kind."

In a career that spanned seven decades, Carter played with such jazz luminaries as pianist Willie "The Lion" Smith, Fats Waller, Miles Davis and Dizzie Gillespie. He is also credited with launching Ella Fitzgerald's career by introducing her to bandleader Chick Webb.

A largely self-taught musician, Carter established the swing-era, big band sound through ensemble compositions for the Fletcher Henderson orchestra and later his own band.

Born in 1907 in New York City, Carter studied piano with his mother and was inspired by his neighbor, Bubber Miley, a musician with Duke Ellington's band.

He began sitting in at Harlem night spots at the age of 15, having left school. By 1928, he was recording with Henderson's band and is credited with groundbreaking arrangements like "Keep A Song In Your Soul."

"He was one of the architects of the big band sound," said longtime Carter friend and biographer Ed Berger.

Carter applied the principles of the jazz solo to whole sections of the orchestra in a way that made them swing as they never had before, said Berger.

As a result, the major big bands at the peak of their popularity in the 1930s sought him out and his own orchestra attracted a who's who of jazz musicians, including such sidemen as saxophonist Chu Berry and pianist Teddy Wilson.

"They were sort of an incubator for great soloists," said Berger.

Carter's compositions, including "Blues in My Heart" and "When Lights Are Low," have become jazz standards.

In 1941, he formed a sextet that included such bebop pioneers as trumpeter Dizzy Gillespie and drummer Kenny Clarke. Known as a courtly and patient mentor, Carter nurtured some of the next generation's major stars in jazz.

"Everyone should listen to Benny Carter, he's a whole musical education," said Miles Davis, who played with Carter in his California-based big band that also included trombonist J.J. Johnson and drummer Max Roach.

Carter was also a pioneer in breaking down color barriers for black musicians and composers. He formed the first international and interracial band in the Netherlands in the mid-1930s and a decade later became one of the first black composers to work in film and television.

A self-effacing and private man, Carter was modest about his accomplishments. "No one was ever more articulate than Benny Carter -- except about himself," said Berger. "He would not admit that this was any great, earth-shattering thing. To him it was just another gig."

Carter is survived by his wife, Hilma, a daughter, Joyce Mills, a grandchild and a great grandchild, said Wicks. (Additional reporting by Arthur Spiegelman)


----------



## angelize56

'Six Degrees' inspiration dead at 39
Saturday, July 19, 2003 Posted: 6:16 PM EDT (2216 GMT)

NEW YORK, New York (AP) -- This was no stage production, and there was no happy ending. 

David Hampton, the ersatz son of Sidney Poitier whose pursuit of the glamorous life inspired the award-winning play "Six Degrees of Separation," died last month in a decidedly desolate fashion: alone in a Manhattan hospital bed, friends confirmed Saturday. 

"David, like many of us, had a real need to be somebody important and special," said attorney and close friend Susan Tipograph. "He did stuff to be somebody in his mind -- somebody important, somebody fabulous. 

"To me, he was fabulous." 

The black teenager earned notoriety by charming his way into New York's white upper crust, presenting himself in 1983 as the Oscar-winning Poitier's son and a Harvard University student. The scam inspired John Guare's acclaimed play and a movie starring Will Smith. 

The reality was quite different: Hampton came from a middle-class home in Buffalo, a city he once dismissed as lacking anyone "glamorous or fabulous or outrageously talented." His father was an attorney, not an actor. 

Hampton, 39, died at Beth Israel Hospital, Tipograph said. He had been living in a small room at an AIDS residence, and was trying to start work on a book about his life. 

Hampton was glib, charming, funny -- the skills of the consummate con man. He talked his way into the homes of several prominent New Yorkers, including the dean of the Columbia University Graduate School of Journalism and the president of public television station WNET. 

Once there, he reveled in the posh surroundings and fancy meals. He accepted money and clothes and regaled his hosts with stories about his famous "father." 

"David took a great joy in living the life he lived," said attorney Ronald Kuby, who knew Hampton for more than a decade. "It was performance art on the world's smallest possible stage, usually involving an audience of only one or two." 

After he was taken into custody in October 1983, police said Hampton had six previous arrests in New York and Buffalo. Hampton, just 19, pleaded guilty to attempted burglary and was sentenced to 21 months in prison. 

Guare, inspired by the bizarre tale, opened his play in 1990 to immediate critical praise. It won the New York Drama Critics' Circle Award, an Obie, and was a finalist for the Pulitzer Prize. 

But on the day the play was nominated for four Tony Awards, a court order was issued telling Hampton to stay away from Guare, who said he'd been threatened. 

Hampton felt entitled to a cut of the cash generated by his "work," and he sued -- unsuccessfully -- for a $100 million piece of the play's profits in 1992. There was victory in the defeat: It introduced him to another of Manhattan's bright lights, radical lawyer William Kunstler. 

Hampton was later arrested for leaving this message on Guare's answering machine: "I would strongly advise you that you give me some money or you can start counting your days." A jury acquitted him of harassment. 

"I think he felt used by Mr. Guare," said Tipograph. "I'll let history judge that." 

The 1993 movie version of the play earned Stockard Channing an Oscar nomination for best actress. Channing recreated her stage performance as a wealthy Manhattanite taken in by the scam artist. 

In recent years, Hampton kept in touch with friends and stayed in trouble: He faced charges of fare-beating and credit-card theft. One alleged victim told The New York Times that Hampton, using the name David Hampton-Montilio, duped him out of more than $1,400 in October 2001. 

"When pretending to be somebody else, he dazzled people," Kuby said. "For an evening or a couple of days, he mesmerized people by bringing them into his totally fictitious world of stardom."


----------



## SyscoKid

I just heard on the radio that Bob Hope died. Nothing on the net yet.


----------



## angelize56

I still have that album and loved "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida"! A classic of my youth. Take care. angel 

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Erik Braunn, the Iron Butterfly guitarist who played one of rock's most recognizable riffs in the 17-minute anthem "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida," died of cardiac arrest Friday. He was 52. 

Braunn, who was born in Pekin, Ill., and raised in Los Angeles, was a violin prodigy who began his musical career at age 4. He joined Iron Butterfly when he was 16 and toured with the heavy metal band from 1967 to 1969, when the group was enjoying its greatest success. 

Braunn, Doug Ingle, Ron Bushy and Lee Dorman left their mark on musical history with the psychedelic "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida," released in 1968. It went platinum and stayed on the national sales chart for two years; a three-minute version became a Top 40 radio hit. 

Braunn occasionally reunited with the band for performances, and worked as a songwriter, musician and producer until his death. 

During a 1988 reunion, he commented to the Times about his experience with superstardom decades earlier: "My first vacation I bought a car, a Jaguar, and parked it outside the hospital where I spent two weeks for ulcers and gastroenteritis."


----------



## eggplant43

Now that song is rolling through my head, can't get rid of it



> "My first vacation I bought a car, a Jaguar, and parked it outside the hospital where I spent two weeks for ulcers and gastroenteritis."


He certainly had a proper sense of irony.


----------



## bigh47

Steve Hislop British motorcycle racer Isle of Man TT and Superbike champion. Killed in a helicopter accident. 

Howard


----------



## angelize56

I wonder if Bruce got that song out of his head yet! 

Howard: Never heard of Steve Hislop but nonetheless my sympathy to his family and friends. 

Was thinking Ceddy might know of this actress and the man who killed her.

Take care. angel

Actress dies after alleged beating
Friday, August 1, 2003 Posted: 6:11 AM EDT (1011 GMT)










PARIS, France (AP) -- French actress Marie Trintignant has died of cerebral edema at the age of 41, according to a physician at the hospital where she died.

Trintignant, who had been kept alive for several days on an artificial respirator, died at the Hartmann Clinic in suburban Neuilly at 10:20 a.m., according to neurosurgeon Stephane Delajoux.

The actress, who hailed from one of French cinema's best-known film families and enjoyed a successful movie and stage career of her own, was flown to Paris on Thursday from Lithuania, where she had been filming a television movie with her mother, director Nadine Trintignant.

Trintignant's boyfriend, French rock singer Bertrand Cantat, is in police custody in Lithuania and is the prime suspect in her death. A Lithuanian judge on Thursday ordered his detention through Aug. 14.

Trintignant -- daughter of famed actor Jean-Louis Trintignant -- was brought to the Vilnius University Hospital early Sunday from the Domina Plaza Hotel, in the medieval quarter of the Lithuanian capital. She had been staying at the hotel with one of her sons, her mother and Cantat.

The actress, who had four children, was in a coma when she arrived at the hospital and underwent emergency surgery twice to ease pressure on her brain caused by cerebral hemorrhaging.

Cantat has been detained of suspicion of causing bodily injury. 
Cantat, lead singer of France's most popular rock band, Noir Desir (Black Desire), had been admitted to the same hospital Sunday after drinking heavy amounts of alcohol, authorities said. Discharged two days later, he was immediately detained on "suspicion of causing bodily injury."

Lithuanian lawyers say Cantat -- who denies beating the actress -- could face up to 15 years in prison if charged and convicted in this former Soviet republic.

Trintignant appeared in 30, mostly French movies during her career. She also made some stage appearances.

She was completing two months of filming a television movie "Colette," based on the life of famed French writer Sinonie-Gabrielle Colette whose novels explored the plight of women in a male-dominated world.


----------



## angelize56

A sad loss.  Take care. angel

Father of CPR dies at 79
Tuesday, August 5, 2003 Posted: 12:35 AM EDT (0435 GMT)

PITTSBURGH, Pennsylvania (AP) -- Dr. Peter Safar, a pioneer in emergency medicine who also was regarded as the father of cardiopulmonary resuscitation, died Sunday evening of cancer. He was 79. 

Safar, who died at his home in suburban Pittsburgh, was credited with establishing the country's first physician-staffed, multidisciplinary intensive care unit. He also developed the "ABCs of CPR," a lifesaving technique taught to everyone from surgeons to Boy Scouts. 

"This was really a loss for mankind," said Dr. Patrick Kochanek, the director of Safar Center for Resuscitation Research at the University of Pittsburgh. 

Safar established the first intensive care unit in 1958 at the Baltimore City Hospital, Kochanek said. There already were such units for specific ailments, but Safar established the modern ICU that most people are familiar with today, he said. 

Also in the 1950s, Safar developed a method of mouth-to-mouth resuscitation that he combined with chest compression, a rescue technique that had already been researched and documented by others. The result was a first-aid method that many people learn using a lifelike mannequin known as a Resusci-Anne doll. 

"He was a firm believer that it was something that the masses needed to learn," Kochanek said. 

Safar's work with CPR was just one aspect of his goal of creating a system of care from accident scene to operating room. 

"He wanted prepare the people who show up at an accident scene first -- the passer-by -- so they can sustain a victim until a paramedic arrives. And then, the paramedic cares for the patient until they reach the emergency room and so on," said Frank Poliafico, the executive director of the AED Instructor Foundation, a group that helps those who teach CPR and automatic external defibrillator use. 

Born in 1924 in Vienna, Austria, Safar studied at the University of Vienna and Yale University before studying anesthesiology at the University of Pennsylvania. 

In the 1950s, Safar established anesthesiology departments in Peru and Baltimore, briefly joining the staff of Johns Hopkins Hospital. 

In the 1960s, he was a founding members of the U.S. National Research Council's Committee on EMS. He also established guidelines for ambulance design and emergency medical technician and paramedic training. 

Safar stepped down as chairman of the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center's anesthesiology department in 1979 and went on to establish the International Resuscitation Research Center, which he ran until 1994. It later became the Safar Center for Resuscitation Research. 

Most recently, Safar was studying if cooling the body just a few degrees can prevent brain damage in people who survive cardiac arrest but are left unconscious. 

"This is a huge loss. Can you imagine what he would have come up with in the future?" said James E. Cottrell, president of the American Society of Anesthesiologists. 

Safar is survived by his wife and two sons.


----------



## angelize56

LOS ANGELES, Aug. 10  Gregory Hines, the greatest tap dancer of his generation who also transcended the stage with successful film and television roles, has died of cancer. Hines died Saturday in Los Angeles, publicist Allen Eichorn said Sunday. Hines, who started on Broadway and moved to films including White Nights and Running Scared, was 57.


----------



## eggplant43

I can't believe he died so young.


----------



## angelize56

'Let's Get It On' writer Townsend, dead at 74
Sunday, August 17, 2003 Posted: 10:37 AM EDT (1437 GMT)

SAN BERNARDINO, California (AP) -- Ed Townsend, who wrote hit songs including 1958's "For Your Love" and Marvin Gaye's "Let's Get It On," has died. He was 74. 

Townsend, who wrote more than 200 songs, died of heart failure Wednesday in a San Bernardino hospital. 

Nat King Cole and Etta James were among the stars who recorded Townsend's songs. One of his first hits was "For Your Love" -- which Townsend recorded himself, at the suggestion of Capitol Records executive Joe Zerga. 

"The simplicity of the song was what makes it enduring to the people," said Clyde Otis, chairman of the Clyde Otis Music Group and a friend of Townsend's since the 1950s. "Ed had no idea it would become that popular." 

"Let's Get It On," released in 1973, had an overt sexual theme that generated criticism. But Townsend insisted the song was actually about getting on with life. 

Townsend also wrote and produced the Impressions' 1974 No. 1 R&B hit "Finally Got Myself Together (I'm A Changed Man)." 

Townsend, a Fayetteville, Tennessee, native, grew up singing in the choir at the church where his minister father preached. He moved to Los Angeles in the mid-1950s. 

Survivors include his wife, Janice; four children, a brother, a sister, three grandchildren and one great-grandchild.


----------



## angelize56

What a way to go at age 101....a cowgirl thrown from her horse! She died doing what she loved! Take care. angel

Cowgirl Reeves dies at 101

Oldest living member of Cowgirl Hall of Fame
Wednesday, August 20, 2003 Posted: 5:07 PM EDT (2107 GMT)

DALLAS, Texas (Reuters) -- Legendary Texas cowgirl Connie Reeves, whose motto was "Always saddle your own horse" and who taught more than 30,000 girls to ride, has died at age 101 after being thrown from her favorite mount, officials at her ranch said Wednesday. 

Reeves died of cardiac arrest Sunday at a San Antonio hospital about 10 days after being thrown from her favorite horse Dr Pepper, according to Waldemar Camp for Girls, a ranch about 70 miles (110 km) northwest of San Antonio where Reeves taught riding. 

"Texas lost one of its treasures today. A legendary woman with the strength and character as big as the state she lived in for almost 102 years," the camp said on its Web site. 

Reeves taught riding for more than 70 years. Along with lessons on horsemanship, Reeves taught self-reliance -- hence her motto: "Always saddle your own horse." 

Reeves was the oldest living member of the Cowgirl Hall of Fame, located in Fort Worth, Texas. At the age of 100, she saddled her own horse and rode in a parade when the National Cowgirl Museum and Hall of Fame opened its new building in Fort Worth. 

Reeves was born in Eagle Pass, Texas, near the Mexican border, in September 1901 and she was on the back of a horse before she learned to walk. She had her first horse by the age of five and quickly mastered the English and western styles of riding. 

She went to the University of Texas law school in the early 1920s for three years but her chance of being one of the first and youngest women lawyers in the United States was cut off by the Great Depression. Reeves became a high school teacher and a teacher of horse riding after leaving law school. 

In 1936, Reeves started her work as a horse riding instructor at Waldemar Camp. She worked there for nearly 70 years, and. in 1942, she married the camp's head wrangler. 

In a recent speech, Reeves said she would gladly leave the skyscrapers, pollution and financial markets to people living in big cities. 

"Leave the wide open spaces and free fresh air to the West, where one can take an early morning gallop across dew-drenched fields, lie down to sleep beneath the star-twinkling sky, only to be awakened by the crowing of a lone rooster in the far distance," Reeves said.


----------



## angelize56

Jim posted about the deaths of John Ritter and Johnny Cash in announcements. This is another famous person who died. Take care, angel 

'Casper,' 'Richie Rich' Creator Dies
Kremer Changed Tone Of Casper

POSTED: 12:30 p.m. EDT September 11, 2003

The cartoonist who made Casper more of a friendly ghost has died. 

Casper was kind of a scary ghost at first, but Warren Kremer made him look more friendly so little kids would like him. 

Kremer also created Richie Rich, naming him after his son Richard. Kremer also drew Stumbo the Giant and the baby devil Hot Stuff, who's a favorite for tattoos. 

Kremer died in Bloomfield, N.J. He was 82.


----------



## angelize56

LOS ANGELES , September 8, 2003 -- Warren Zevon, the hard-living singer-songwriter who wrote about his impending death in recent years, died at his Los Angeles home after losing a battle with lung cancer. He was 56.

Zevon, whose hits included "Laywers, Guns and Money" and "Werewolves of London," died yesterday afternoon, his manager Irving Azoff told the Los Angeles Times. 

"He was in a good place," Azoff said, adding that Zevon was pleased with sales of his new album The Wind and the recent birth of twin grandchildren. 

The longtime smoker learned in August 2002 that he was suffering from inoperable lung cancer. 

The Chicago native, who later attended Los Angeles' Fairfax High School only to drop out as a junior to become a musician, was known for his macabre sense of humor. His 2002 album cover for My Ride's Here shows him riding in a hearse. 

Death and dying were among Zevon's favorite topics and, when confronted with his own mortality, he continued the exploration with aplomb. 

"I feel the opposite of regret," Zevon told The Times in an interview after learning his lung cancer was inoperable. 

"I was the hardest-living rocker on my block for a while. I was a malfunctioning rummy for a while and running away for a while. Then for 18 years I was a sober dad of some amazing kids. Hey, I feel like I've lived a couple of lives--and now when people listen to the music, they'll say, 'Hey, maybe the guy wasn't being so morbid after all.'" 

In his song "Mr. Bad Example," an altar boy grows up to be a vagabond con man: "I'm very well acquainted with the seven deadly sins/I keep a busy schedule trying to fit them in/I'm proud to be a glutton and I don't have time for sloth/I'm greedy and I'm angry and I don't care who I cross." 

Zevon spent much of his time during his illness doting on family and working in a home studio on his latest album. His popularity among peers was underscored by contributors to the record, including Bruce Springsteen, Don Henley and Jackson Browne. The Artemis Records disc debuted last week in the Top 20 of the nation's pop charts, an unprecedented showing for the singer. 

Acclaimed rock drummer Jim Keltner, who worked on the album, said it was an emotionally charged project for all involved, especially the work on the final song, "Keep Me in Your Heart." 

"Warren had a bad day, and he couldn't make it in, so we laid down the music without the vocals, and I'll tell you, we were all choked up," he said. "It's a beautiful song," Keltner told The Times. 

The album include some wry, unsentimental songs, in Zevon's familiar mode, and a version of the Bob Dylan classic "Knockin' on Heaven's Door," a selection that speaks to Zevon's candor and sense of grim theater. 

Dylan, in recent live shows, has paid tribute to Zevon by singing several of his songs, including "Mutineer" and "Accidentally Like a Martyr. 

Zevon, born Jan. 24, 1947, spent much of his youth shuttling between different cities in California, among them Los Angeles and San Francisco, The Times reported. 

His father, William, was a Russian Jewish immigrant who was a boxer in his early days in America, then settled into a career as a professional gambler and "a mobster, generally," as his son described him. The singer's mother, Beverly, was of Scottish heritage and a Mormon. The singer told Rolling Stone magazine in 1981 that his mother was "extraordinarily withdrawn--you can barely hear her speaking voice. She did encourage my interest in art, though." 

Though Zevon was a precocious child, a classically trained pianist with high IQ scores, he dropped out of Fairfax High as a junior--about the same time his parents divorced--and moved to New York City to become a folk singer. Those dreams fizzled, and Zevon moved around the country, eventually returning to Southern California in the late 1960s. 

At first, he wrote commercial jingles and played on recording sessions. He penned songs for the Turtles, including "Like the Seasons" and "Outside Chance." 

In 1969, he released his first album, Wanted: Dead or Alive, but it did not sell well and he became a keyboard player and music director for the Everly Brothers in the early '70s. 

Reminiscing about those days, he told Rolling Stone: "The road, booze and I became an inseparable team." 

After some more false starts, Zevon and his then-wife, Crystal Zevon, became embittered about L.A. life and moved to Spain in 1975, The Times reported. That adventure was short-lived. 

Back in Los Angeles, Browne championed Zevon to budding music mogul David Geffen and the result was Warren Zevon, a 1976 release from Asylum Records that would make the singer a darling of the critics. Browne produced the album, which included "Poor, Poor Pitiful Me," a hit a year later for Linda Ronstadt. 

The album included Henley, Glenn Frey, Stevie Nicks, Lindsey Buckingham, Carl Wilson, Bonnie Raitt and J.D. Souther--an loose assembly of Southern California rockers that largely defined the '70s sound. 

But while the Eagles and others were minting platinum albums, Zevon was making far more ominous music that failed to click in a big way with the wide public, The Times reported. 

That would form the pattern of his career, and it both haunted and inspired him--he longed for the audience but also reveled in the role of intellectual and uncompromising maverick, according to The Times. 

By the early 1980s, Zevon's wild ways had wrecked much of his personal life, and he went into a rehab program, which he would later mock in "Detox Mansion." 

His 1982 album, The Envoy, was a product of his cleaner living and was hailed as a return to his early form. Sentimental Hygiene (1987) and the 1991 collection Mr. Bad Example again won him rave reviews. Still, major commercial success eluded him. 

"It was a little more interesting this way, maybe," he told The Times last year. "Maybe more aggravating, too. At least I've had one foot in a very normal kind of life. Nobody does my chores so I can go upstairs and jam with Branford, you know?"


----------



## Scotiagirl

Sheb Wooley -- of Purple People Eater Fame -- Dead at 82
Edward Morris 
09/16/2003

Singer, songwriter and actor Sheb Wooley -- who also recorded a series of parody hits as Ben Colder -- died Tuesday (Sept. 16) at Skyline Medical Center in Nashville. He was 82. Wooley had suffered from leukemia for the past five years, his widow, Linda Dotson, told CMT.com.

However, she said he had been strong enough to go with her to Johnny Cashs wake on Sunday (Sept. 14). While there, she continued, he seemed to falter: It was like God laid His hand on his shoulder and said, Youll be the third [country music figure] to go, Dotson observed. (TV actor John Ritter, son of Country Music Hall of Fame member Tex Ritter, died the day before Cash.)

Shelby F. Wooley was born April 10, 1921, near Erick, Okla. While a teenager, he worked as a rodeo rider and formed his own band. In the mid-1940s, he performed on radio stations WLAC and WSM in Nashville and subsequently had his own show on the Calumet Radio Network. He signed to Bullet Records in 1946, moving two years later to MGM Records where he remained until 1973. Wooley was a major musical influence on Roger Miller, who was related to him by marriage. Miller was only 11 when Wooley gave him his first fiddle.

Wooley began acting in movies in 1950, appearing first in Rocky Mountain with Errol Flynn. In 1952, he played killer Ben Miller in the Gary Cooper-Grace Kelly classic western, High Noon. Altogether, he acted in more than 60 films, among them Giant (1956) and Hoosiers (1986). Prominent in television acting as well, he played the role of Pete Nolan in the popular Rawhide series from 1959 to 1966.

As a recording artist, Wooley had his first success on the pop charts. His Are You Satisfied? barely made a dent in 1955, reaching only the No. 95 spot. But three years later, he unleashed a monster with the novelty tune, The Purple People Eater. It went No. 1 on the pop listings and stayed there for six weeks. Thats My Pa, another novelty effort in 1962, was his first country hit. It also reached No. 1.

As Ben Colder, Wooley scored six country and five pop hits with such parodies as Dont Go Near the Eskimos (a takeoff on Dont Go Near the Indians), Still No. 2, Almost Persuaded No. 2, Detroit City No. 2 and Harper Valley P.T.A. (Later That Same Day). His last charted country song came in 1971 with Fifteen Beers Ago, a sendup of Conway Twittys Fifteen Years Ago. Fittingly enough, Wooley wrote the theme song for the Hee Haw TV series. In 1968, the Country Music Association honored him with its comedian of the year award.

On Oct. 9, 2002, then U.S. Sen. Fred Thompson of Tennessee saluted Wooley as an American treasure by reading a catalog of his achievements into the Congressional Record. He never strayed far from his roots, Thompson said, and always knew how to rope in an audience.

Wooleys funeral will be held Monday (Sept. 22) at high noon, Dotson said, at First Baptist Church in Hendersonville, Tenn., and will be open to the public. He is survived by his widow; two daughters, Christie Wooley and Shauna Dotson; and two grandchildren.


----------



## angelize56

I really liked him in WKRP!!! Didn't even know he was ill. How sad!  Take care. angel

Gordon Jump of 'WKRP', Maytag ads dies
Tuesday, September 23, 2003 Posted: 12:59 AM EDT (0459 GMT)

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Gordon Jump, who played a befuddled radio station manager on the sitcom "WKRP in Cincinnati" and made his mark in commercials as the lonely Maytag repairman, died Monday. He was 71. 

Jump suffered from pulmonary fibrosis, said his cousin, Katherine Jump Wagner. The illness causes scarring of the air sacs of the lungs, leading to heart or respiratory failure. 

Wagner, of Arcanum, Ohio, said she learned of her cousin's death from her father, also named Gordon Jump. Her cousin was under hospice care at his home southeast of Los Angeles, she said. 

Jump played Arthur Carlson in "WKRP in Cincinnati," which aired on CBS from 1978-82 and featured Gary Sandy, Loni Anderson, Tim Reid, Howard Hesseman and Richard Sanders as the ragtag station's crew. 

A native of Dayton, Ohio, Jump began his career working at radio and TV stations in the Midwest. He worked behind the microphone and the camera, including jobs as a producer for Kansas and Ohio stations. 

Jump portrayed the Maytag repairman "Ol' Lonely," a well-recognized advertising symbol, from 1989 until he retired from the role in July and another actor took over. 

"Gordon was an incredibly talented actor and a remarkable human being," said Ralph Hake, chairman and chief executive officer of Maytag Corp. 

Jump came to appreciate the attention he got for the ad campaign and the steady work it provided, Wagner said. But his heart was elsewhere professionally. 

"What he loved more than anything was doing theater. He was a marvelous actor," she said, recalling a visit to Florida to watch him perform in "Norman, Is That You?" 

Jump began his Hollywood career after moving to Los Angeles in 1963, appearing on series including "Daniel Boone," "Get Smart" and "The Partridge Family." 

His dramatic roles included a part in the TV movie "Ruby and Oswald," about the assassination of President Kennedy, and "Conquest of the Planet of the Apes." 

Jump is survived by his wife, four daughters and a son, Maytag said in a statement. He also had a brother, Wagner said.


----------



## eggplant43

Sounds like his last days weren't so hot. Too bad. He always seemed to be a natural at whatever I saw him in.


----------



## LANMaster

*British Rock Singer Robert Palmer Dies of Heart Attack*

LONDON  Rock singer Robert Palmer, known for his sharp suits and hits including "Addicted to Love," died Friday in Paris of a heart attack, his manager said. He was 54.

Palmer was on a two-day break in Paris following a television recording session in Britain, his manager Mick Carter said from the French capital.

In the 1980s, Palmer became a superstar with singles which also included "Simply Irresistible"  accompanied by slick videos featuring the smartly dressed Palmer with a back-up band of attractive women, all in black outfits and glossy makeup.

A side project, Power Station (search), formed in 1985 with John Taylor and Andy Taylor of '80s supergroup Duran Duran (search), scored three U.S. Top 10 hits, including "Communication" and "Get it On."

The son of a British naval officer, Palmer was a member of several British rock bands before he hit the big time as a solo artist.

He had lived in Switzerland for the past 16 years.

Known for his GQ sense of style, Palmer was named best-dressed male artist by Rolling Stone magazine in 1990.

The "Addicted to Love" video, with its miniskirted models strumming guitars as Palmer sang, became one of MTV's most-played clips and sparked protests from some feminists.

"I'm not going to attach inappropriate significance to it because at the time it meant nothing. It's just happened to become an iconic look," Palmer once said of the video.

He had his first hit album and single, "Sneakin' Sally through the Alley," in 1974.

In his 20s, Palmer worked with a number of small-time bands including Dada, Vinegar Joe (search), and the Alan Bown Set, occasionally appearing in opening acts for big draw including The Who and Jimi Hendrix.

Palmer once confessed that he was not attracted to the excesses of rock 'n' roll stardom.

"I loved the music, but the excesses of rock 'n' roll never really appealed to me at all," he said. "I couldn't see the point of getting up in front of a lot of people when you weren't in control of your wits."

He was noted for dressing up and being somewhat restrained.

"I don't want to be heavy," he said in an interview with Rolling Stone magazine.

"I can't think of another attitude to have toward an audience than a hopeful and a positive one. And if that includes such unfashionable things as sentimentality, well, I can afford it."

Sad, very sad.  link


----------



## moonmist

OMG Lan.........i didnt hear..............that is sad


----------



## LANMaster

I went to a R. Palmer website and it really freaked me out to see an EKG scrolling across the screen


----------



## eggplant43

Wow, it's hard to believe. I'll never be able to get the vision of "addicted to love" out of my head. The minute I learned of his death, I saw the video running in my mind. Tha's powerful.


----------



## LANMaster

Me too, Bruce.
a milestone in video music for sure.


----------



## LANMaster

Link

*Writer George Plimpton Dies at 76*

NEW YORK  George Plimpton, the self-deprecating author of "Paper Lion," which detailed his experience training with the Detroit Lions, has died. He was 76.

Plimpton, a patron to Philip Roth, Jack Kerouac and countless other writers, died Thursday night at his Manhattan apartment, his longtime friend, restaurateur Elaine Kaufman, said Friday. She had no information on the cause.

"I saw him the other day. He was full of energy," said Kaufman, who said she had known Plimpton for 40 years. "He was talking about a trip he took with his family to the tip of South America."

Said author John Updike, a longtime friend: "My goodness, he was so vital, full of fun."


----------



## angelize56

Another great one gone! I used to love watching him in "Francis the Mule"!  RIP Donald!  Take care. angel

'Singin' in the Rain' co-star O'Connor dies
Saturday, September 27, 2003 Posted: 7:43 PM EDT (2343 GMT)

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Entertainer Donald O'Connor, who combined comedy and acrobatics in the show-stopping "Make 'Em Laugh" number in the classic movie "Singin' in the Rain," died Saturday, his daughter said. He was 78. 

O'Connor, who had been in declining health in recent years, died of heart failure, his daughter, Alicia O'Connor, told The Associated Press. 

It was in the '50s that O'Connor made the films for which he was best known -- a series of highly successful "Francis the Talking Mule" comedies and movie musicals that put his song and dance talents to good use. 

Songs in movie musicals are often touching or exciting, but O'Connor performed a rare feat with a number that were laugh-out-loud funny. 

The best, 1952's "Singin' in the Rain," also starred Gene Kelly and Debbie Reynolds and took a satirical look at Hollywood during the transition from silent to sound pictures. 

As he sings "Make 'Em Laugh," O'Connor dances with a prop dummy and does all manner of amusing acrobatics. 

"Someone handed me a dummy that was on the stage," he recalled in a 1995 Associated Press interview. "That was the only prop I used. I did a pratfall and we wrote that down. Every time I did something that got a laugh, we wrote it down to keep in the number." 

The American Film Institute's list of the top 100 American movies ever made ranked "Singin' in the Rain" at No. 10. 

Among O'Connor's other '50s musicals were "Call Me Madam," "Anything Goes" and "There's No Business Like Show Business." 

He said it was a fluke that he landed in so many musicals, noting he started out as a "straight" actor. He also said his song-and-dance image came with a downside. 

"Back then, when you were typecast that way, it was very difficult to get dramatic parts," he recalled. "Look at Fred Astaire, who was a darn good actor." 

The "Francis" series of comedies, which featured a bumbling O'Connor and a talking mule, began in 1949. A few years later, the man who directed them created the "Mr. Ed" TV series. 

O'Connor quit the "Francis" series in 1955, saying, "When you've made six pictures and the mule still gets more fan mail than you do ...." 

O'Connor also had some success in television. He won an Emmy for "The Colgate Comedy Hour" in 1954 and appeared in "The Donald O'Connor Texaco Show" from 1954 to 1955. 


Donald O'Connor and Marilyn Monroe dance to an Irving Berlin tune in "There's No Business Like Show Business." 
Born in Chicago to circus performers who went into vaudeville, O'Connor joined his family's act when he was an infant. He made his film debut at age 11 in a dancing scene with two of his brothers in "Melody for Two." 

As a contract actor for Paramount, he played adolescent roles in several films, including Huckleberry Finn in "Tom Sawyer -- Detective" (1938). He was Bing Crosby's kid brother in "Sing You Sinners" (1938), which he later ranked as one of his favorite roles. 

When he grew too big for child roles, he briefly returned to vaudeville, but was soon back in Hollywood playing high-energy juvenile leads opposite such actresses as Gloria Jean and Susanna Foster. 

In recent years, he continued working when he found a project he liked, such as appearing in an episode of "Tales From the Crypt." 

But he said he had little desire to leave home for long stretches. He and his wife had moved to Arizona after their California home was damaged in the 1994 Northridge earthquake. 

"Revivals are so popular now. But doing one would mean being out in cold, cold New York for a year, a year and a half," he said. "I'd rather do something where I go in and work a week, maybe three days. Get it done and come back home."


----------



## eggplant43

The minute I learned of his death I thought of Hans Christian Andersen. Donald had such a joy about him.


----------



## angelize56

Director Elia Kazan dead at 94
Sunday, September 28, 2003 Posted: 8:59 PM EDT (0059 GMT)

ELIA KAZAN'S FILMS 
"The People of the Cumberlands," 1937
"It's Up to You," 1941
"A Tree Grows in Brooklyn," 1945
"The Sea of Grass," 1947
"Boomerang," 1947
"Gentleman's Agreement," 1947
"Pinky," 1949
"Panic in the Streets," 1950
"A Streetcar Named Desire," 1951
"Viva Zapata!" 1952
"Man on a Tightrope," 1953
"On the Waterfront," 1954
"East of Eden," 1955
"Baby Doll," 1956
"A Face in the Crowd," 1957
"Wild River," 1960
"Splendor in the Grass," 1961
"America America," 1963
"The Arrangement," 1969
"The Visitors," 1972
"The Last Tycoon," 1976 

NEW YORK (AP) -- Director Elia Kazan, whose triumphs included the original Broadway productions of "Death of a Salesman" and "A Streetcar Named Desire," and the Academy Award-winning film "On the Waterfront," died Sunday. He was 94. 

Kazan was at his home in Manhattan when he died, lawyer Floria Lasky said. She did not give a cause of death. 

"A genius left us," said Lasky. "He was one of the greats." 

Five of the plays he staged won Pulitzer Prizes for their authors: "The Skin of Our Teeth," "A Streetcar Named Desire," "Death of a Salesman," "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof" and "J.B.," for which Kazan himself won a Tony Award. Other stage credits included "Camino Real," "Sweet Bird of Youth" and "Tea and Sympathy." 

In Hollywood, he won Oscars for directing "Gentleman's Agreement" and "On the Waterfront." He also did "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn," the film version of "Streetcar," "East of Eden," "Splendor in the Grass," "A Face in the Crowd" and "The Last Tycoon." 

He turned to writing in his 50s and produced six novels -- including several best sellers -- and an autobiography. The first two novels, "America, America" and "The Arrangement," he also made into movies. 

"Even when I was a boy I wanted to live three or four lives," he once said. 

To some, Kazan diminished his stature when he went before the House Committee on Un-American Activities during the McCarthy era and named people he said had been members of the Communist Party with him in the mid-1930s. 

But he insisted years later that he bore no guilt as a result of what some saw as a betrayal. "There's a normal sadness about hurting people, but I'd rather hurt them a little than hurt myself a lot," he said. 

In early 1999, leaders of the motion picture academy announced they would give Kazan a special Academy Award for his life's work. The decision reopened wounds and touched off a painful controversy. 

On awards night, some in the audience withheld applause, though others gave him a warm reception. Director Martin Scorsese and actor Robert De Niro presented the award. 

"I thank you very much. I really like to hear that and I want to thank the Academy for its courage, generosity," Kazan said. 

He started out as a stage actor but his ambition was to direct, which he began doing in the mid-1930s. The breakthrough came when he staged Thornton Wilder's "The Skin of Our Teeth" in 1942 and won a New York Drama Critics Award. 

He first teamed with Arthur Miller to direct "All My Sons" and went on to do "Death of a Salesman," which one critic termed "as exciting and devastating a theatrical blast as the nerves of modern playgoers can stand." 

His Broadway collaboration with Tennessee Williams began with "Streetcar" in 1947 and later included "Camino Real," "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof" and "Sweet Bird of Youth." 

"He approaches a play more critically than anyone I know; you find yourself doing more revisions for him than for any other director," Williams once said. 

Kazan, Lee Strasberg and other Group Theatre alumni founded the Actors Studio in 1948, which became a sort of spiritual home for theater people. Actors liked Kazan's approach to directing. 

"Some directors regard actors as a necessary evil; others, as children to be handled," actress Mildred Dunnock once said, adding that Kazan treated actors "like an equal. Once he casts you, he makes you confident." 

Kazan left Broadway and the Actors Studio in 1962 to co-direct, with Robert Whitehead, the Lincoln Center Repertory Company. He resigned after two disastrous seasons, saying he was "not an administrator by taste." 

Kazan received an honorary Academy Award in 1999. 
His friendship with Miller was never the same after his congressional testimony. Kazan talked with Miller before he testified, and Miller later wrote in his journal about a side of his friend that he had not seen before: "He would have sacrificed me as well." 

Kazan told the committee that he had joined a unit of the Communist Party made up of members of the Group Theatre in the summer of 1934 and left 18 months later, disillusioned at "being told what to think and say and do." 

Playwright Clifford Odets, actress Phoebe Brand and Paula Miller, Strasberg's actress-wife, were among the eight he identified as communists. 

He defended his naming names on the ground that all were already known to the committee; others have said that at least half were not. 

Some critics saw in as a subtext of "On the Waterfront" a justification for Kazan's decision to cooperate with congressional Red hunters. The movie's hero, portrayed by Marlon Brando, breaks the code of silence on the docks and courageously fingers a corrupt, murderous union boss in televised hearings. 

In his 1988 autobiography, an 848-page tome titled "Elia Kazan -- A Life," Kazan wrote candidly of the many affairs he had over the years, including one with Marilyn Monroe. 

"The affairs I've had were sources of knowledge; they were my education," he wrote. "For many years, in this area and only in this area, I've used the lie, and I'm not proud of that. But I must add this: My 'womanizing' saved my life. It kept the juices pumping and saved me from drying up, turning to dust and blowing away." 

Kazan once said he turned to writing because "I wanted to say exactly what I felt. I like to say what I feel about things directly and no matter whose play you direct or how sympathetic you are to the playwright, what you finally are trying to do is interpret his view of life. ... When I speak for myself I get a tremendous sense of liberation." 

Born Elia Kazanjoglous on Sept. 7, 1909, in what was then Constantinople, Turkey, he was the son of a Greek rug merchant. The family came to New York when Kazan was 4 and he grew up in a Greek neighborhood in Harlem and later suburban New Rochelle. 

He went to Williams College, where he picked up the nickname Gadget -- "I guess because I was small, compact and eccentric," he once said. Shortened to Gadge, it was a name that stuck -- and one that he came to loathe. 

During his senior year he saw Sergei Eisenstein's film "Potemkin" and focused on the performing arts. After graduating with high honors, he attended the Yale University Drama School, then joined the Group Theatre in New York in 1933. 

Kazan, a short, stocky intense man, preferred casual dress and was direct in social dealings. 

"Gadge is the kind of man who sends a suit out to be cleaned and rumpled," actress Vivien Leigh once remarked. "He doesn't believe in social amenities and, if he is bored by any individual or group, he simply departs without apology or explanation." 

Kazan married three times. With first wife Molly Day Thatcher he had four children, Judy, Chris, Nick and Katharine. After her death he married Barbara Loden and they had two sons, Leo and Marco. She died of cancer in 1967; in 1982 he married Frances Rudge.


----------



## angelize56

Former O.J. Simpson lawyer, Kardashian, dies
Wednesday, October 1, 2003 Posted: 11:39 PM EDT (0339 GMT)

LOS ANGELES, California (CNN) -- Robert Kardashian, a member of O.J. Simpson's defense team, has died of cancer, Simpson told CNN Wednesday. 

He was 59 and had cancer of the esophagus, the Associated Press reported. 

Kardashian died at home Tuesday, another friend said. 

"It's shocking when a friend close to you passes," Simpson said. "I loved Bobby." 

"We had one disagreement over the years, about a book he did for money," he said. "He explained it to me, I understood it, and we put it aside." (Oh...I thought it might have been over whether OJ was human or not!)

Simpson added, "Bob was there when I needed him most." 

When Simpson failed to turn himself in to authorities to face murder charges on June 17, 1994, it was Kardashian who went before TV cameras and read an emotional letter from his long-time friend. 

It read in part, "I've had a great life, great friends. Please think of the real O.J. and not this lost person." 

Simpson had spent the night at Kardashian's home and was to report to police headquarters the next day to be booked for the murders of his ex-wife, Nicole Brown Simpson, and her friend, waiter Ron Goldman. Instead, Simpson and friend Al Cowlings hit the road in a white Ford Bronco, leading police on an hours-long, nationally televised, slow-speed chase that ended at Simpson's Brentwood home, where he was taken into custody. 

Kardashian stood alongside Simpson and the rest of his attorneys when the "not guilty" verdicts were read October 3, 1995. To some observers, Kardashian appeared to have a look of disbelief on his face. And in later years, Kardashian said he questioned whether Simpson was involved in the two stabbing deaths. 

When Kardashian was added to Simpson's defense team, there was speculation that it was so he would not be forced to testify against his friend -- something that would have violated the attorney-client privilege.


----------



## angelize56

Amazing to know he wrote Shrek when aged 85!  See we never lose the child in us! Take care. angel

'Shrek' author dead at 95
Magazine dubbed Steig the 'King of Cartoons'
Saturday, October 4, 2003 Posted: 2:38 AM EDT (0638 GMT)

BOSTON, Massachusetts (AP) -- William Steig, a prolific illustrator for The New Yorker known as the "King of Cartoons" for his award-winning, best-selling children's books including "Shrek," has died. He was 95. 

Steig died of natural causes of Friday night at his home in the Back Bay section of Boston, said his agent, Holly McGhee. 

Steig combined a child's innocent eye with idiosyncratic line to create a wonderful world of animal characters for his books and Edwardian-era dandies in his drawings. 

His 1990 book about a green monster, "Shrek!," was made into the hit film that in 2002 became the first winner of an Oscar in the new category of best animated feature. 

In a 1997 Boston Globe interview, he said he had helped the filmmakers on the script. "I gave them some ideas, because the book takes 10 minutes to read, and the movie's going to be 70 minutes," he said. "I wrote out a bunch of suggestions; thinking of ideas for a movie is fun." 

He sold his first cartoon to New Yorker editor Harold Ross in 1930 and was hired as a staff cartoonist. The magazine was still publishing his work more than 70 years later. 

He had produced more than 1,600 drawings as well as 117 covers for the magazine. A prolific author, he also wrote more than 30 children's books, inducing Newsweek to dub him the "King of Cartoons." 

His cartoon style evolved from the straightforward worldly children he called "Small Fry" in the 1930s to the expressionist drawings of his later years that illuminated a word or phrase. 

In the latter, clowns and princes and lovers came to life from Steig's imagination. It was a pastoral place "where you hear plenty of laughter and only an occasional shriek of pain," Lillian Ross once wrote. 

He told the Globe he loved Rembrandt and Picasso and was "nuts about van Gogh." And he said his own drawings have a light, feathery line "because I'm having fun." 

Steig did not begin writing children's books until he was 60. His third effort, "Sylvester and the Magic Pebble," was rewarded with the prestigious Caldecott Medal in 1970. 

Other notable children's books included "Roland, the Minstrel Pig," "Amos and Boris," "Dominic," "Abel's Island," "The Amazing Bone," "Caleb and Kate," "Doctor De Soto" and "Wizzil." 

"I carry on a lot of the functions of an adult but I have to force myself," Steig said in a 1984 interview with People. "For some reason I've never felt grown up." 

Steig was born November 14, 1907, in New York, the son of a house painter and a seamstress. He began cartooning for his high school newspaper, attended City College and the National Academy of Design. 

"When I was an adolescent, Tahiti was a paradise. I made up my mind to settle there someday. I was going to be a seaman like Melville, but the Great Depression put me to work as a cartoonist to support the family," he said. 

In the '30s he became fascinated with Freud and psychoanalysis, and his 1942 book "The Lonely Ones" was hailed for its symbolic drawings of human neuroses. It stayed in print for 25 years. 

For many years he lived in a sprawling country house in Kent, Connecticut, where he took inspiration from the countryside. 

"I find it hard ... to do a job on order, even if the order comes from myself," he once said. "I go to my desk without any plans or ideas and wait there for inspiration. Which comes if you get in the right frame of mind." 

Steig, who was married four times, was survived by his wife, Jeanne, two daughters and a son.


----------



## LANMaster

*CanWest Global founder Israel Asper dies at 71*

Link

Israel Asper, founder and chairman of the CanWest Global media empire -- a man known as much for his business savvy as his love for the piano -- died Tuesday in his hometown of Winnipeg. He was 71.

Asper's sudden passing triggered a flood of tributes from the country's corporate, cultural and political elite, who described the chain-smoking media mogul as a quintessential Canadian, a man whose success in the business world was surpassed only by his dedication to philanthropy.

"He was a great Canadian," said Prime Minister Jean Chretien. "He will be very difficult to replace."


----------



## angelize56

Hall of Fame jockey Shoemaker dies at 72
Posted: Sunday October 12, 2003 1:42PM; Updated: Sunday October 12, 2003 2:01PM

SAN MARINO, Calif. (AP) -- Hall of Fame jockey Bill Shoemaker, whose 8,883 victories are the second-most in thoroughbred racing history, died Sunday. He was 72.

Shoemaker died in his sleep at his suburban home near Santa Anita racetrack, according to longtime friend and trainer Paddy Gallagher.

He had been paralyzed from the neck down since 1991, when his car veered off the freeway in San Dimas, Calif., about 30 miles from Los Angeles.

Only 4-foot-11, the superb athlete known simply as "The Shoe" throughout his career, rode for 41 years, most of them in Southern California, considered to be the most competitive circuit in America.

In 1986, at age 54, he became the oldest jockey to win a Kentucky Derby when he guided Ferdinand along a small opening on the rail and on to victory in a ride considered one of the greatest ever.

That win came 21 years after his last previous Derby win, aboard Lucky Debonair in 1965. He won America's most famous race four times, including 1959 with Tomy Lee and 1955 with Swaps.

Perhaps his most famous Derby ride was one he lost, in 1957.

Dueling toward the finish line at Churchill Downs were Gallant Man, ridden by Shoemaker, and Iron Liege, ridden by Bill Hartack.

At the sixteenth pole, Shoemaker stood up, mistaking it for the finish line. He sat back down immediately but Gallant Man lost by a nose.

Shoemaker received a 15-day suspension from the stewards.

But Gallant Man's owner, Ralph Lowe, found no fault and gave Shoemaker $5,000 and a new car. Five weeks later, Shoemaker rode Gallant Man to an eight-length victory in the Belmont Stakes.

His last race came on Feb. 3, 1990, after a yearlong tour of racetracks in North America to exhibit his skill to fans who had never seen him. A crowd of 64,573 showed up at Santa Anita to see him and his mount, Patchy Groundfrog, finish fourth in a race that was televised nationally.

All told, in his 41 years, Shoemaker rode in a record 40,350 races. His 8,883 victories meant he was in the money about half the times he got on a horse.

Shoemaker was born in Fabens, Texas, on Aug. 19, 1931, so small he was kept as an infant in a shoebox near a fire to stay warm.

He boxed and wrestled in high school but decided to become a jockey because of his size. He dropped out of school to ride for $75 a month plus room and board at a La Puente, Calif., horse ranch.

Shoemaker won his first race April 20, 1949, at Golden Gate Fields near San Francisco aboard Shafter V. His final victory came Jan. 20, 1990, at Gulfstream Park aboard Beau Genius.

In 1951, still an apprentice, he was the second-leading rider in the nation with 219 victories. He led the country in victories five times in the next 10 years.

Although known mostly as Willie, he always preferred to be called Bill. The preference was obvious by the initials emblazoned on the tack box and gates throughout his barn.

"My wife likes that better than Willie, so that's what we did," he said at the time. "If that's the most important thing I have to worry about, I'll be very happy."

He was emphatic at that time when asked if he missed riding.

"No, I went 40 years," he said. "That's long enough. It's time to do something else."

Shoemaker won his first race as a trainer with Tempest Cloud, an upset winner who broke her maiden in the fourth race at Hollywood Park in June 1990.

Two days after being released from a hospital where he underwent rehabilitation after the 1991 car accident, Shoemaker returned to train at Santa Anita. He retired from training in 1997, after winning 90 races and nearly $3.7 million.

Shoemaker was a sporadic visitor to Southern California racetracks in recent years. He was present at Hollywood Park on Dec. 10, 1999, when Laffit Pincay Jr. broke Shoemaker's record for victories with No. 8,834. Pincay was forced to retire in April after breaking his neck in an accident at Santa Anita.

Shoemaker loved to ride -- at any time.

In 1965, he was returning to his hotel from a party at 4:30 a.m. on the day of the Kentucky Derby. He was accompanied by a friend, who had a horse stabled at Churchill Downs.

The friend suggested they go to the track and that Shoemaker work out the horse. He did, wearing a tuxedo, then 12 hours later rode Lucky Debonair to his third Derby victory.

Shoemaker is survived by his former wife, Cindy, and only child Amanda.


----------



## eggplant43

I remember the "Shoe" well. I always thought of him as the gentleman jockey. I grew up about three miles from Golden Gate Fields, and could hear the races before the freeway got so full.


----------



## angelize56

Inspiration Behind James Bond Dies 
Wed October 15, 2003 09:00 AM ET 

LONDON (Reuters) - A British war hero, said to have been the inspiration behind secret agent James Bond, has died aged 90, British newspapers reported Wednesday.

Former Royal Navy Lieutenant Commander Patrick Dalzel-Job carried out a series of daring exploits behind enemy lines during the Second World War including some while serving under author Ian Fleming, who created the 007 character.

Although he never claimed to be the real James Bond, Fleming had told him he was the model for the heroic spy, the Guardian newspaper said.

Dalzel-Job's real life adventures certainly read like a James Bond novel. In one of most daring exploits in 1940, he disobeyed orders to rescue all the women, children and elderly residents from the Norwegian town of Narvik in local boats just before it was destroyed in a German bombing raid.

He only avoided a court martial after the King of Norway sent his personal thanks and awarded him the Knight's Cross of St Olav. Later in the war he commanded a team in one Fleming's undercover units which worked far ahead of allied lines in France and Germany.

He recounted tales of his wartime achievements in his memoir "From Arctic Snow to Dust of Normandy."

However unlike the woman-chasing 007, Dalzel-Job returned to Norway after the war to marry a schoolgirl he had met there as a child. He even shunned the Bond films.

"I prefer the quiet life now. When you have led such an exciting life you don't need to see a fictional account of it," the Guardian quoted him as saying.


----------



## Scotiagirl

CALGARY (CP) - Stu Hart, patriarch of Canada's famous wrestling family and the founder of Stampede Wrestling, died Thursday at 88. 

Hart had been admitted to Rockyview General Hospital on Oct. 3 for an elbow infection and then developed pneumonia. He also suffered from ailments associated with diabetes and arthritis. His death Thursday afternoon was confirmed by a spokeswoman for one his wrestling sons, Bret (Hitman) Hart. No details were released. 

A talented athlete who played football for the Edmonton Eskimos and a champion wrestler in his own right, Hart became famous for his moves outside the ring. 

He founded Stampede Wrestling, the Calgary-based regional circuit which started in 1948 and flourished for decades before the World Wrestling Federation pushed local promoters out of the picture. He was renowned as a trainer of young talent and headed a wrestling dynasty that included sons Bret and Owen (Blue Blazer) Hart.

Family members have said the grappling legend struggled without his lifemate, Helen, who died in 2001 after 53 years of marriage. 

Stu Hart was humbled by the accolades he received over the years. He was a member of Canada's Wrestling Hall of Fame and became a member of the Order of Canada in 2001. 

"I think guys like Gordie Howe and Wayne Gretzky deserve the fame," he once said. "I appreciate them selecting me. I've had some exposure that's been nice." 

Alberta Premier Ralph Klein called Hart's passing "the end of an era." 

"Stu and his wife led one of Alberta's most colourful and best-known families of the last half-century," Klein said from Houston, Tx., where he is on a trade mission. 

"Stu personified the qualities that distinguish Calgary and all Alberta. I'm talking about qualities such as friendliness, good humour, a strong sense of fairness and compassion, energy, ambition and just being a down-to-earth fellow with no pretensions." 

Seven of Hart's eight sons became pro wrestlers and his four daughters married wrestlers. Along the way, Stu became respected around the world as a trainer of young wrestling talent. 

Hart helped launch careers for dozens of grapplers, including Andre the Giant, the British Bulldogs, and the Junk Yard Dog. Their skills were honed in the Harts' fabled "dungeon," a wrestling ring in the dark basement of the family's twin-gabled, red brick Calgary home. 

The most famous member of the wrestling dynasty is Bret (Hitman) Hart, who left the WWF in 1997, saying the federation had gone too far with its televised plotlines that focused too much on sex and racism. He suffered a stroke in June 2002 and is recovering. 

A former son-in-law, Davey Boy (British Bulldog) Smith, died in May 2002 of heart failure. 

"He took adversity and turned it into triumph," eldest daughter Ellie once said of her father. 

As a young man wrestling at New York's Yankee Stadium, Hart rubbed shoulders with legends like Mickey Mantle and Babe Ruth. 

In later years, he was able to take advantage of his acquaintances. He cajoled Muhammad Ali, Jack Demspey, Joe Lewis and Max Baer to be guest referees for Stampede Wrestling cards. 

"They all came out to guest referee my main events," Hart recalled in a 2000 interview. "It was a fairly nice touch for them - they got (up to) $12,000 for the night. But they were wonderful." 

Hart's later years were filled with pain and tragedy. Son Dean died of kidney failure in 1990. Hart's 13-year-old grandson Matthew Annis died of flesh-eating disease in 1996, and youngest son Owen (Blue Blazer) Hart plunged to his death on pay-per-view TV when a stunt went horribly wrong in 1999. 

A family feud ensued over a wrongful death lawsuit filed against the WWF by Owen's widow, Martha, was particularly hard on Helen and Stu, who supported their daughter-in-law. Bret accused some of his siblings of sponging off his parents and being interested in a portion of the multimillion-dollar settlement.


----------



## angelize56

I thought he danced really good for his size and his character of Rerun was funny! 

Fred Berry, TV's 'Rerun,' Dies At 52
Star Of 'What's Happening!' Dies At Home In Los Angeles

POSTED: 7:29 p.m. EDT October 22, 2003
UPDATED: 8:40 p.m. EDT October 22, 2003

LOS ANGELES -- Fred Berry, best known for his role as "Rerun" on the 1970's television comedy "What's Happening!" died Tuesday at his home in Los Angeles. He was 52. 

His pastor told the Huntsville Times newspaper in Alabama that had suffered a stroke sometime before the last time he saw him -- back in August. 

Berry had diabetes, but it's unknown if that contributed to his death. 

His agent said his death was very sudden. 

He had been doing comedy at his club in the valley and recently did an episode of the NBC sitcom "Scrubs," in which he played himself.


----------



## bigh47

22/10/03 (10/22/03) Indianapolis. Tony Renna IRL racing driver killed in testing accident.

Howard


----------



## Scotiagirl

Don't know too many people who would remember this guy's 
voice inviting people to "Come on Down". 

LOS ANGELES -- Rod Roddy, the flashy-dressed announcer on ''The Price is Right'' whose booming, jovial voice invited lucky audience members to ''Come on down!'' for nearly 20 years, died Monday. He was believed to be 66.

Mr. Roddy, who suffered from colon and breast cancer, died at Century City Hospital, according to his longtime agent, Don Pitts. He had been hospitalized for two months.

Mr. Roddy had been ill for more than two years but continued to work as much as possible and for as long as he could, said Bob Barker, host of ''The Price is Right.'' Mr. Roddy had been with the game show for 17 years.

Barker recounted a recent visit to his friend: ''I went to the hospital and sat on the edge of his bed and we laughed the whole time we were talking. He was still having fun.''

Mr. Roddy's announcing stints included ''Love Connection'' (1981-85) and ''Press Your Luck'' (1983-86), but ''The Price is Right'' earned him his greatest fame. ''The Price is Right'' remains one of the most television's most popular game shows, and Mr. Roddy, with his flamboyant sport coats and booming voice, was a big part of the success.

''He started wearing those jackets when he joined the show,'' Barker said. ''He was quite a character. He was important to the success of the show. He had the spirit of 'The Price Is Right.' It's a fun show. We did it with the hope people will forget their problems for a while.''

Mr. Roddy, whose real name was Robert Ray Roddy, was born Sept. 18, 1937, in Fort Worth, Texas, Pitts said. According to CBS, his birth year was 1936, which would make him 67.

He was a graduate of Texas Christian University and a popular disc jockey in Texas when he decided to expand his career in Hollywood, his agent recalled.

Mr. Roddy's versatility made him a popular voice-over artist for commercials in Los Angeles, Pitts said. He got his big break in television with the 1977-81 satire ''Soap.''

Mr. Roddy taped his last show about two months ago.

Mr. Roddy was single. The only family member he talked about was his mother, who died several years ago, Pitts said. AP


----------



## eggplant43

He was one of those bigger than life characters who had the "voice", and to look at him, well.....................


----------



## angelize56

I was going to post that last night but got tired! Thanks SG!  I doubt there are many Americans who don't know that famous "Come on down!"  Well now he's gone on up!  God bless you Rod! Take care. angel


----------



## SyscoKid

Son of a gun! I was home sick yesterday, watching "The Price Is Right", and I said to myself, "Where's Rod Roddy?" Now I know.


----------



## angelize56

Here's an updated list of celebrities who passed in 2003. Take care. angel

Madame Chiang Kai-shek, wife of the famous Chinese leader, died October 23 at the age of 105. 
Bill Shoemaker, famed jockey, died October 12 at the age of 72. 
Izzy Asper, media tycoon who founded CanWest Global Communications died October 7 at the age of 71. 
Elia Kazan, director known for films such as On the Waterfront and A Streetcar Named Desire, died September 28 at the age of 94. 
Donald O'Connor , actor best known for Singing' in the Rain, died September 27 at the age of 78. 
Robert Palmer, musician best known for Addicted to Love, died September 26 at the age of 54. 
George Plimpton, author, died September 25 at the age of 76. 
Edward Said, Columbia University professor and spokesman for the Palestinian cause, died September 24 at the age of 67. 
Gordon Jump, actor best known as the Maytag Repairman, died September 22 at the age of 71. 
Sheb Wooley, musician best known for Purple People Eater, died September 16 at the age of 82. 
Johnny Cash, musician, died September 12 at the age of 71. 
John Ritter, actor best known for tv sitcom Three's Company, died September 11 at the age of 54. 
Edward Teller, father of the hydrogen bomb, died September 9 at the age of 95. 
Leni Riefenstahl, director best known for Triumph of the Will, died September 8 at the age of 101. 
Charles Bronson, actor best known for the Death Wish series, died August 31 at the age of 81. 
Bobby Bonds, baseball star now best known as Barry Bonds father, died August 23 at the age of 57. 
Idi Amin, former dictator, died August 16 at the age of 80. 
Bob Hope, comedian, died July 27 at the age of 100. 
John Schlesinger, director best known for Midnight Cowboy, died July 25 at the age of 77. 
Buddy Ebsen, actor best known as Jed on The Beverly Hillbillies, died July 6 at the age of 95. 
Barry White, singer known for his sexy songs, died July 4 at the age of 58. 
Buddy Hackett, comedian, died June 30 at the age of 79. 
Katharine Hepburn, actress, died June 29 at the age of 96. 
Strom Thurmond, ultra conservative US politician, died June 26 at the age of 100. 
Leon Uris, author best known for novels such as Exodus and Trinity, died June 21 at the age of 78. 
Hume Cronyn, actor most recently known for Cocoon, died June 15 at the age of 91. 
Gregory Peck, movie star best known as Atticus Finch in To Kill a Mockingbird, died June 12 at the age of 87. 
David Brinkley, news anchorman, died June 11 at the age of 82. 
June Carter Cash, country music star, died May 15 at the age of 73. 
Robert Stack, actor best known for starring in TV's The Untouchables, died May 14 at the age of 84. 
Robert C. Atkins, diet doctor, died April 17 at the age of 72. 
Cardinal Gerald Emmett Carter, archbishop emeritus of Toronto, died April 6 at the age of 91. 
Daniel Patrick Moynihan, one time US senator for New York, died March 26 at the age of 76. 
Joseph Coors, brewing giant, died March 16 at the age of 85. 
Fred Rogers, of Mr. Rogers fame, died February 27 at the age of 74. 
Nell Carter, known for her role in Gimme a Break, died January 23 at the age of 54. 
Richard Crenna, actor known for such films as The Sand Pebbles and Wait Until Dark, died January 17 at the age of 76. 
Maurice Gibb, star of the Bee Gees, died January 11 at the age of 53. 
Sydney Omarr, astrologer to the stars, died January 2 at the age of 76.


----------



## angelize56

I just had a shock!!! I was looking at celebrity deaths in 2002 and had no idea that Glenn Quinn....who played Mark on Roseanne had died December 3rd.   What a shame and only 32...they just said the death was accidental and private.


----------



## angelize56

It was a possible drug overdose....what a waste of a life! 

From the LA Times, December 7, 2002. 

Glenn Quinn, 32; Actor Was in TV Series 'Roseanne' and 'Angel'
by Dennis McLellan

Glenn Quinn, best known for his recurring role on the sitcom "Roseanne" and a former co-star of the supernatural drama "Angel," died Tuesday in North Hollywood. He was 32.

The Dublin-born Quinn was found dead from a possible drug overdose at a friend's home, Los Angeles police said Friday. Detectives said the case will remain open pending the completion of toxicology tests, but no foul play was suspected.

Quinn joined the cast of "Roseanne" in its third season, playing Becky Connor's not-so-bright, yet sincere boyfriend and then husband, Mark, from 1990 to 1997.

"It was a phenomenal training ground, and I learned things that cannot be taught in any acting class," the untrained Quinn told London's Sunday Mirror.

He also co-starred as the half-demon Doyle on "Angel," a spinoff of "Buffy the Vampire Slayer," during its 1999 premiere season.

Although most of his roles required him to hide his Irish accent, "Angel" was his first role in an American series in which he could speak naturally.

"When you get to speak Irish, you become more at one with yourself, you kind of have a spark when you use it, and I think it's a great dialect," he said at the time.

Quinn was born in 1970. He played in local bands before moving to the United States in 1988 with his mother and two sisters.

He made his feature film debut with a supporting role as a drummer in the 1991 John Travolta rock musical "Shout," in which he shared an on-screen kiss with Gwyneth Paltrow. He went on to appear in the films "Dr. Giggles," "Live Nude Girls" and "Campfire Tales."

He also appeared in the TV movies "Call Me Anna" and "Silhouette" and co-starred in "Covington Cross," a short-lived, historical-fantasy series, which aired in the United Kingdom and on ABC in 1992. Most recently, he co-starred in "At Any Cost," a 2000 VH1 movie.

He is survived by his mother, Bernadette, and two sisters, Sonya and Louisa.


----------



## Scotiagirl

Righteous Brothers tenor Hatfield dies at 63
You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling among soulful duo's hits
By Jim Irwin / The Associated Press

Detroit - Bobby Hatfield, whose soaring tenor blended with partner Bill Medley's silken baritone to create the "blue-eyed soul" of the Righteous Brothers, died in a Kalamazoo hotel, his manager said. He was 63. 

Hatfield's body was discovered in bed Wednesday evening, 30 minutes before the duo was to perform at Miller Auditorium on the Western Michigan University campus, manager David Cohen said. 

The duo, whose 42-year career featured pop standbys like Unchained Melody, (You're My) Soul and Inspiration and You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling, were in Kalamazoo to kick off four days of performances in Michigan and Ohio. 

"It's a shock, a real shock," Cohen said in a telephone interview. Medley, he said, was "broken up. He's not even coherent." 

The cause of death was unknown. Hatfield's body was taken to Lansing, where an autopsy was to be performed. 

The duo's signature 1965 single, You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling, has been cited by numerous sources as the most-programmed song in American radio history. The inclusion of their songs in films such as Top Gun, Ghost and Dirty Dancing repeatedly re-established the Righteous brand. 

Earlier this year, singer Billy Joel inducted Hatfield and Medley into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. 

"Sometimes people with blue eyes transcended the limitations of what their colour and culture can actually be," Joel said. "Sometimes white people can actually be soulful. This was a life-changing idea. It changed my life." 

Speaking to reporters in March, Hatfield recalled that the "blue-eyed soul" label came from disc jockeys, not him or Medley. 

"It's kind of goofy," Hatfield said. 

Robert Lee Hatfield was born Aug. 10, 1940, in Beaver Dam, Wis. His family moved to Anaheim, Calif., when he was four. Hatfield organized singing and instrumental groups in high school while helping his parents with their dry cleaning business. 

An avid athlete, Hatfield considered a career in professional baseball, but found his true calling in music - a love he pursued while attending Long Beach State University, where he formed a band and performed at bars and proms. 

Hatfield teamed up with Medley in 1962 as part of a five-piece group called the Paramours. According to the Righteous Brothers website, a black marine called out during one of their performances, "That was righteous, brothers!" 

They renamed themselves the Righteous Brothers before the release of their first album in 1963. 

You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling, produced by Phil Spector in his trademark "wall-of-sound" fashion, was released months after British rock 'n' roll was beginning to dominate North American record charts and airwaves. 

"We had no idea if it would be a hit," Medley once said. "It was too slow, too long and right in the middle of the Beatles and the British Invasion." 

The performing rights organization BMI, however, has tallied about eight million radio plays of the song. 

After splitting up in 1968, the duo reunited in 1974 and returned to the top of the charts with Rock and Roll Heaven. They performed sporadically, then went through another career revival in 1982. 

Hatfield and Medley in later years routinely went on the road for 60 to 80 shows a year in addition to 12-week stints in Las Vegas, where they had found work as a lounge act during the dawn of their careers in 1962.


----------



## LANMaster

*CHESTER, Conn  Art Carney, who played Jackie Gleason's sewer worker pal Ed Norton in the TV classic "The Honeymooners," has died at 85, a funeral home manager says.*

_Art Carney is pictured here in the center_










Carney, who won a best actor Oscar for the 1974 film "Harry and Tonto," died Sunday, said Philip M. Appell of the Swan Funeral Home in Old Saybrook. He had been ill for some time.

The comic actor would be forever identified as Norton, Ralph Kramden's bowling buddy and not-too-bright upstairs neighbor on "The Honeymooners." The sitcom appeared in various forms from 1951 to 1956 and was revived briefly in 1971. The shows can still be seen on cable.

With his turned-up porkpie hat and unbuttoned vest over a white T-shirt, Carney's Ed Norton with his dopily exuberant "Hey, Ralphie boy!" became an ideal foil for Gleason's blustery, bullying Kramden. Carney won three Emmys for his role and his first taste of fame.

"The first time I saw the guy act," Gleason once said, "I knew I would have to work twice as hard for my laughs. He was funny as hell."

In one episode, he and Ralph learn to golf from an instruction book. Told to "address the ball," Norton gives a wave of the hand and says, "Hellooooo, ball!" In another episode, Norton inadvertently wins the award for best costume at a Raccoon Lodge party by showing up in his sewer worker's gear.

He told a Saturday Evening Post interviewer in 1961 that strangers were always asking him how he liked it down in the sewer. "I have seasonal answers. In the summer: 'I like it down there because it's cool.' In the winter: 'I like it down there because it's warm.' Then I've got one that isn't seasonal: 'Go to hell."'

After "The Honeymooners," Carney battled a drinking problem for several years. His behavior became erratic while co-starring with Walter Matthau in the Broadway run of Neil Simon's "The Odd Couple." He dropped out of the show and spent nearly half a year in a sanitarium.

His career resumed, and in 1974 he was cast in Paul Mazurksy's "Harry and Tonto" as a 72-year-old widower who travels from New York to Chicago with his pet cat. He stopped drinking during the making of the film.

When it won him his Oscar, Carney cracked to reporters: "You're looking at an actor whose price has just doubled."

More


----------



## angelize56

I watched her as Blondie when I was young and loved that show!!  Reruns of course!  Another star gone. But she sure lived a long and productive life! :up: Take care. angel

Jane Jetson voice Penny Singleton dead
Actress also played Blondie in series of films
Friday, November 14, 2003 Posted: 2:12 PM EST (1912 GMT)

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Penny Singleton, who brought the comic strip character Blondie to life in a popular series of films and was the voice of the mother on "The Jetsons," has died. She was 95. 

Singleton died Wednesday at Sherman Oaks Hospital, two weeks after suffering a stroke, said longtime friend Dick Sheehan. 

The Blondie series, which had 28 films from 1938 to 1950, was based on the cartoon strip about the misadventures of a small town family created by Chic Young in 1930. Arthur Lake played Blondie's husband, the bumbling Dagwood Bumstead. 

Among the films: "Blondie Meets the Boss," "Blondie Plays Cupid" and "Blondie Knows Best." 

"I'm proud and grateful I was Blondie," Singleton said in a 1973 book on film serials, "Saturday Afternoon at the Bijou." 

"She was dumb and shrewish sometimes," she said. "But she was real and sympathetic and warm, a real woman, a human being. And that's how I tried to play her." 

In his "Movie and Video Guide," critic Leonard Maltin wrote that the early entries in the series were "fresh and original _ with many clever touches belying the fact that they were low-budget films." "Halliwell's Film Guide" calls Singleton and Lake "perfect screen incarnations." 

No one else ever played Blondie and Dagwood on the big screen. Two later "Blondie" TV series were short-lived. 

After her stint as Blondie, Singleton was the voice of Jane Jetson in "The Jetsons," Hanna-Barbera's 21st century counterpart to their highly successful "Flintstones" cartoon family. The show ran in prime time for just one season, 1962-63, but has been widely seen in reruns. 

Singleton also appeared in the 1964 film "The Best Man" but spent most of her time touring in nightclubs and roadshows of plays and musicals such as "Call Me Madam." 

She became active in the American Guild of Variety Artists, the union representing touring performers, chorus girls and other entertainers. As union vice president in the 1960s, she helped lead a strike by the Radio City Music Hall Rockettes. 

Singleton was born in 1908 -- some references say 1909 -- daughter of a Philadelphia newspaperman. She got her start in show business by winning an amateur contest and was touring in vaudeville by her early teens. 

After debuting on Broadway in the late '20s, she began appearing in films, at first under her real name, Dorothy McNulty. She took the name Singleton after marrying dentist Lawrence Singleton in 1937. 

In the mid-'30s, she played several roles as shady characters, and got worried she would be typecast. 

"I just didn't want to be typed," she once said. "It goes to show you how you can eat your words. I became probably the most typed actress in the world. But, at least (Blondie) had some dignity." 

Singleton is survived by two daughters, two grandchildren and a great-grandson.


----------



## angelize56

'Sweet Soul Music' singer Conley dies
Monday, November 17, 2003 Posted: 3:31 PM EST (2031 GMT)

AMSTERDAM, Netherlands (AP) -- Arthur Conley, a 1960s soul singer and protege of Otis Redding, died Monday at his home in the Netherlands, a friend said. He was 57. 

Conley suffered from intestinal cancer and had grown progressively weak in recent weeks, said Gunter Giesen, the band leader of a group Conley was advising. 

He died in his home in Ruurlo, in the eastern Netherlands, where he had lived for several decades after fleeing the pressure of the U.S. music industry, 

Conley was born in Atlanta, Georgia, and started his recording career in 1959 as leader of the group Arthur and the Corvets. He was best known for his 1967 hit "Sweet Soul Music," which he co-wrote with Redding based on a number by Sam Cooke. He had several minor hits in the following two years. 

He moved to Europe in the early 1970s after several tours of the continent, deciding that he was "fed up with the pressure" in the United States, Giesen said. 

In the Netherlands, he appeared on television and radio, and ran an independent record label. 

In the last five years he was an adviser to The Original Sixties R&B and Soul Show, which sought to reproduce the sound and look of the heyday of soul. 

Conley was unmarried and had no immediate family. 

Funeral arrangements were not immediately set.


----------



## angelize56

Don Gibson, writer of 'I Can't Stop Loving You,' dies at 75
Dropout also penned 'Sweet Dreams,' 'Oh Lonesome Me'
Tuesday, November 18, 2003 Posted: 3:48 AM EST (0848 GMT)

NASHVILLE, Tennessee (AP) -- Don Gibson, an elementary school dropout who wrote and recorded country standards like "I Can't Stop Loving You," has died, his lawyer said. He was 75. 

Gibson died Monday at Baptist Hospital, said Richard Frank, who was also a longtime friend of the Grand Ole Opry star. 

Gibson's songs used plain language and riveting melodies to communicate strong emotions. He sang in a rich baritone and usually wrote about solitude and sadness involving love, earning him the nickname "the sad poet." 

"Simple is the only way I can write," he once said. 

Gibson was inducted into the Country Music Hall of Fame in 2001. 

Born on April 3, 1928, Gibson was a poor boy from Shelby, North Carolina, who dropped out of school in second grade. But he became a songwriting genius who sold millions of records. 

"The only thing I was any good at was music," he said in a 1997 interview. 

Between 1958 and the mid-1960s, Gibson's records and his compositions, including "Sweet Dreams" and "Oh Lonesome Me," were hits for himself and many other performers. 

"I Can't Stop Loving You" was recorded by more than 700 artists, but Ray Charles had the big pop version in 1962. 

Gibson and others helped create the "Nashville Sound" in the 1960s -- clean, uncluttered music that remains an influence today. 

Somewhere along the way, the moody, shy kid from a sharecropping family began playing guitar. When a friend came home from Paris after World War II with records by the jazz guitarist Django Reinhardt, Gibson was captivated, and was experimenting with different styles by his mid-teens. 

A friend helped him land a performing job with a Knoxville radio station. But things weren't what Gibson expected: The fans wanted old-time country, not Gibson's brand of crooning. 

Gibson hung on to the radio job but struggled on $30 a week earned playing beer joints. One day after a radio show, Gibson started humming a melody and playing with words -- not writing anything down at first, just seeing where the tune would lead. 

It was the beginning of a classic -- the haunting "Sweet Dreams," made famous by Patsy Cline in 1963. 

On June 7, 1957, he wrote two of country music's greatest songs: "I Can't Stop Loving You" and "Oh Lonesome Me." 

Gibson was living alone in a trailer outside Knoxville. A repo man had just picked up his vacuum cleaner and television when Gibson started strumming, exploring a swirl of words and melodies. 

"When I wrote those two songs, I couldn't have been any closer to the bottom," Gibson once said. 

"Oh Lonesome Me" was a hit again in 1990 by the Kentucky Headhunters. 

Gibson's own recording fared modestly, but "Sweet Dreams" was a solid success for Faron Young as well as Cline. Gibson quit the beer joints and took up songwriting full time. 

"Don's one of the most talented people I've known," the late Chet Atkins once said. Atkins produced Gibson's greatest hits. "I always name him when I talk about the most important people I've recorded."


----------



## angelize56

TOLEDO, Ohio (AP) -- John P. Saunders, who wrote the comic strip soap opera "Mary Worth" for 24 years, taking it over from his father and bringing in new characters, has died at age 79. 

Saunders died Saturday in a hospital of complications from chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, said his wife, Alice Saunders. 

After a 33-year career in radio and television as an announcer and newsman, Saunders took over writing "Mary Worth" in 1979 from his father, Allen Saunders. 

The elder Saunders had done the strip since 1938, changing the name of a strip that began in 1932 as "Apple Mary." He and artist Kenneth Ernst, who joined the strip in 1942, evolved the title character from an impoverished apple seller to a stout but regal middle-aged woman whose affairs were closely interwoven with the hundreds of characters. 

John Saunders had added new characters in recent years. 

"He kiddingly called 'Mary Worth' a nosey old lady. In the last few years, it has been stories of different people, and Mary is in it, but not as much as she used to be," his widow said. "He really enjoyed writing it, and just 24 hours before he died, he dictated something to me." 

"Mary Worth" is drawn by Joe Giella of New York and distributed by North American Syndicate, a division of King Features, to about 350 newspapers worldwide. 

Saunders also wrote the comic strip "Steve Roper," which his father already was writing when he began "Mary Worth." 

Both "Mary Worth" and "Steve Roper" will continue with new writers who have not been announced, syndicate spokeswoman Claudia Smith said Monday. 

In addition to his wife, Saunders' survivors include a brother and two sisters. His father died in 1986 at age 88.


----------



## angelize56

November 20, 2003

NEW YORK -- Gene Anthony Ray, an actor and dancer best known for his roles in the 1980 movie "Fame" and its spinoff television series, died Friday in Manhattan. He was 41.

Mr. Ray died of complications from a stroke he had in June and was also HIV positive, said his mother, Jean E. Ray.

Like Leroy Johnson, the rebellious character he played in "Fame," Mr. Ray attended New York's High School of the Performing Arts, but the school was "too disciplined for this wild child of mine," his mother told the New York Times. Mr. Ray dropped out after a year.

After the "Fame" series, Mr. Ray went on to appear in the films "Out of Sync" (1995), directed by his "Fame" co-star Debbie Allen, and "Eddie" (1996), starring Whoopi Goldberg.

Mr. Ray appears in a "Fame" reunion documentary, "Fame Remember My Name," which was taped in April for the BBC but has not yet aired.

*JONATHAN BRANDIS DIES*: Jonathan Brandis, star of the 1993-95 NBC series "seaQuest DSV," was found dead in his Los Angeles apartment Nov. 12. He was 27. Coroners identified his death as a possible suicide, but more tests are planned before a final ruling. Mr. Brandis starred in the recent film "The Year That Trembled."


----------



## angelize56

TV, stage actress Waymire dead at 36
Monday, November 24, 2003 Posted: 12:09 AM EST (0509 GMT)










LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Kellie Waymire, whose frequent appearances on such shows as "Six Feet Under," "Friends" and "Ally McBeal" made her a familiar face to television fans, has died at age 36, apparently of a previously undetected medical condition.

Waymire died November 13 at her home in Los Angeles, according to her agent, Billy Miller. He did not disclose what medical condition she had, noting final autopsy results were pending.

Although best known for several TV appearances, including a recurring role on "Six Feet Under" as Melissa the prostitute, Waymire had also gained acclaim for her work in regional theater.

The Los Angeles Times called her performance as the lead in A.R. Gurney's offbeat play "Sylvia," at San Diego's Old Globe Theatre in 1996, "utterly irresistible." The role, which she performed in San Francisco as well, won her a Drama-Logue Award.

Waymire also appeared in a revival of Noel Coward's "Present Laughter" at the Pasadena Playhouse in 1998 and in many other stage productions across the country.

She began her television career on the soap opera "One Life to Live," going on to appear on such shows as "Seinfeld," "The Practice," "Judging Amy," "Star Trek: Voyager," "Star Trek: Enterprise, "The X-Files" "NYPD Blue" and "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation."

The Columbus, Ohio, native attended Southern Methodist University, where she won the Greer Garson Award. Later, she earned a master of fine arts degree from the University of California, San Diego.


----------



## angelize56

This fire was in the same county I live in...I just want us to all remember these precious little girls who were taken so suddenly....three little angels...so beautiful. If I were their Mom I'd rather have gone with them....this is so sad!  Take care. angel

Kids Die In House Fire; Mom Screams For Help
Neighbor Reportedly Calls 911










POSTED: 7:31 a.m. EST November 26, 2003
UPDATED: 1:26 p.m. EST November 26, 2003

ALGONAC, Mich. -- A fund has been established for the family of three young girls who died in a house fire early Wednesday morning in St. Clair County.

The fire started just after 1 a.m. at a home in the 800 block of Clinton Street in Algonac, Local 4 reported. The St. Clair County Sheriff's Department reportedly found the mother, Karen Benscheattel, 32, on the roof screaming for help when they arrived at the scene. She had collapsed through a window and onto the roof, the station reported. 

Officers attempted to enter the home through a second-story window, Local 4 learned. One officer was overcome with smoke in an attempt to rescue the family.

The children -- Avery, Madison and Emily ages 6, 5 and 3 -- were pronounced dead at the scene, the station learned.  *Sniff*

The mother was able to escape the flames. She and the officer were taken to River District Hospital for smoke inhalation and burns.

The father was reportedly not home at the time of the fire. A neighbor alerted authorities of the fire by calling 911, the station learned.

The cause of the fire is not known. The Michigan State Police fire marshal is reportedly investigating at the scene.

Neighbor Ronnie Rix said her daughter was supposed to spend the night at the Benscheattel home Tuesday night, but she told her she couldn't go because it was a school night. (A guardianangel was there for that little girl...think if she'd been there too.  )

Donations to the Karen Benscheattel Fund can be made at the Seaway Community Bank in Algonac and St. Clair.


----------



## angelize56

Here is a lovely picture of the three angels in the above article.  What precious little girls they were! I hope their Mom and family can get through this most tragic incident!  God bless these angels. Take care. angel 










ALGONAC -- The outpouring of support to help the family of three sisters killed in a fire here early Wednesday astounded Beth Engel.

"The community has just been unbelievable," said Engel, manager of Seaway Community Bank's Algonac branch. The bank had collected $5,000 by Wednesday afternoon for a fund for the Bindscheattel family.

"I can't even explain to you how we have just been overwhelmed," Engel said. "People are just walking in and saying, 'Here, here, here.'"

The Algonac Lions Club by Thursday also had raised $3,000 for the family of Avery, 6, Madison, 5, and Emily, 3, who were trapped in their 803 Clinton St. home when it caught fire about 1 a.m.

Their mother, Karen Bindscheattel, 32, was trying to get them out a second-story window but was unable because of the heat and smoke, police said.

Karen Bindscheattel and police Officer Dennis Tuzinowski, who also tried to save the children, were taken to St. John River District Hospital in East China Township where they were treated and released.

Funeral services for Avery, Madison and Emily will be Saturday at St. Catherine's church.

An investigation into the cause of the fire continues.

The Lions at its shrimp feast Wednesday raised $2,000 for the family through a 50/50 raffle, said club president Paul Mangas said. The winner of the other $2,000 donated $1,000 back to the family.

In a tragedy such as this, the money raised is a sign the community is able to pull together, Mangas said. "They almost have to come together on something like this," he said.

"We had three beautiful children and a mother who worked so hard to take care of her kids."


----------



## LANMaster

*Former Sen. Paul Simon Dies*

Edit ~ Moved from Breaking News thread by the lovely and talented ACACandy.  Thanks, Candy! 

I never liked his politics, but I always liked to hear him speak.
A very descent human being, and a patriot.










SPRINGFIELD, Ill.  Paul Simon, the bow-tie-wearing missionary's son who rose from crusading newspaper owner to U.S. senator and presidential aspirant, died Tuesday, a day after undergoing heart surgery. He was 75.

Simon was surrounded by family members at St. John's Hospital in Springfield when he died, according to a statement from Southern Illinois University, where Simon started a public policy institute after his retirement.

Simon was surrounded by family members when he died, according to a statement from SIU.

"All of us at the institute were honored and privileged to work with this extraordinary human being and leader," said Mike Lawrence, associate director of the SIU Public Policy Insitute, in the statement.

Simon had a single bypass and heart valve surgery at the hospital's Prairie Heart Institute Monday. In January 1999, Simon underwent coronary artery bypass surgery to correct blockages in six arteries that supply blood to his heart.

The Southern Illinois Democrat's political career began with his election to the state Legislature in 1954 and culminated with his election to the U.S. Senate in 1984. He retired from Congress in 1997.

Simon was in his first Senate term when he sought the Democratic nomination for president. He halted his campaign in April 1988 after winning only his home state's primary.

"I leave the field of active campaigning with no regrets for having made the race," he said, "because it has been an exhilarating experience to get to know our nation better." He later wrote a book about the campaign, "Winners and Losers."

Simon was a bespectacled, slightly rumpled man with a strong reputation for honesty, a politician who began disclosing his personal finances in the 1950s. He had the sober, straight-laced bearing of a Sunday school teacher and wrote 22 books, including "Advice & Consent," published in 1992.

Simon blended fiscal conservatism and social liberalism. Raised during the Depression, the son of a Lutheran minister, he saw the great needs facing the country and how government responded through New Deal programs.

His family struggled, though not as much as others. "I learned that you have to be careful with money," he said.

That explained his reputation as a "pay-as-you-go" Democrat who would rather raise taxes than rely on deficit financing -- and why he so long championed a balanced budget amendment.

"To be a liberal doesn't mean you're a wastrel," said Simon, citing the words of a political mentor, former Sen. Paul Douglas of Illinois.

In 1948, at age 19, Simon dropped out of college, borrowed $3,600 and bought a failing weekly newspaper in Troy, a town of about 1,500 across the Mississippi River from St. Louis. He became the nation's youngest editor-publisher at the time.

His blasts at crime and corruption did not make waves until then-Gov. Adlai Stevenson took notice and ordered a series of state police raids. Simon's role put his name in the pages of Life and Newsweek, and he was asked to testify before a televised U.S. Senate hearing on organized crime.

Even as a lawmaker, he remained loyal to his roots in journalism, banging out a weekly newspaper column on an old-fashioned manual typewriter. Simon eventually owned 14 newspapers and sold the chain in 1966.

Simon was born Nov. 29, 1928, in Eugene, Ore., shortly after his parents returned from China, where his father was a missionary. He enrolled in the University of Oregon in 1945 at age 16 to study journalism and transferred to Dana College in Blair, Neb., in 1946 when his parents moved to southern Illinois.

In 1953, Simon decided to run for the Illinois legislature. Though he declared himself a Republican and endorsed Thomas E. Dewey over Harry Truman in a 1948 editorial, Simon made a fundamental concession to the local political climate: He ran as a Democrat.

The reform-minded Simon soon was nicknamed "Reverend" in Springfield and scored some legislative triumphs, including Illinois' first open-meetings law. He later served in the state Senate.

It was during his tenure as a state lawmaker that he met his future wife, Jeanne, a state representative, at the state capitol. She left the state House in 1960 after two terms to marry him. They honeymooned at the Democratic National Convention.

In February 2000, Mrs. Simon died at age 77 of brain cancer, marking the end of one of Illinois' longest-running and most successful political partnerships. The next year, Simon, at 72, married again, this time to Patricia Derge of Carbondale.

Derge was the widow of David Derge, a former president of Southern Illinois University who died in 1996. She served on the staff of the Illinois Constitutional Convention in 1970 and has taught high school government.

In 1968, Simon won election as lieutenant governor. He appeared headed for the top office when then-Chicago Mayor Richard J. Daley tapped Simon for the Democratic nomination for governor in 1972 against a Republican incumbent who had enacted Illinois' first state income tax.

But an anti-Daley backlash blunted the Democratic machine's strength in Chicago, and corporate lawyer Dan Walker defeated Simon in the party primary.

Simon spent the next two years lecturing at universities. His political return came in 1974 when he went to the U.S. House representing part of southern Illinois.

In 1984, he took on three-term GOP Sen. Charles Percy, chairman of the Foreign Relations Committee, and won by a 50-48 margin. He accused Percy of lying, contended Percy profited from the Reagan tax cuts, and portrayed the millionaire senator as the candidate "of country clubs and board rooms."

Six years later, Simon faced a re-election challenge from then-U.S. Rep. Lynn Martin, a Republican. Simon won with 65 percent of the vote.

Simon decided not to seek a third term in the Senate and retired from Congress in 1997. In retirement, he taught at Southern Illinois University in Carbondale, near his hometown of Makanda, and ran the Public Policy Institute, a bipartisan think tank he founded.

While he was in the Senate, Simon helped overhaul the federal student loan program to enable students and their families to borrow directly from the government. As a crusader against television violence, he successfully pushed the industry to monitor the amount of violence on the screen.


----------



## angelize56

Animals touched our lives too! 

'Free Willy' whale, Keiko, dies
Friday, December 12, 2003 Posted: 11:41 PM EST (0441 GMT)

OSLO, Norway (AP) -- Keiko, the killer whale made famous by the "Free Willy" movies, has died in Norwegian coastal waters where he remained after millions of dollars and a decade of work failed to coax him back to the open sea, his caretakers said early Saturday. 

The whale, who was 27, died Friday afternoon after the sudden onset of pneumonia in the Taknes fjord. He was old for an orca in captivity, though wild orca live an average of 35 years. 

David Phillips, executive director of the San Francisco-based Free Willy-Keiko Foundation, said Keiko had been in good health but started showing signs of lethargy and loss of appetite on Thursday. 

"This is a long sad day for us," Phillips said. 

One of his handlers, Dale Richards, also said Keiko died quickly. "We checked his respiration rate and it was a little irregular ... he wasn't doing too well," Richards told The Associated Press. "Early in the evening, he passed away." 

Keiko -- which means "Lucky One" in Japanese -- was captured in Iceland in 1979 and sold to the marine park industry. 

Starting in 1993, the six-ton, 35-foot-long mammal starred in three "Free Willy" movies, a heartwarming box-office franchise from Warner Brothers in which sympathetic humans help set a long-captive killer whale free. 

The drive for the real-life reintroduction of the movies' star started after he was found ailing in a Mexico City aquarium. The project -- to reintegrate Keiko with a pod of wild killer whales -- cost more than $20 million and stirred interest and ire worldwide. 

Keiko was rehabilitated at the Oregon Coast Aquarium, then airlifted to Iceland in 1998. His handlers there prepared him for the wild, teaching him to catch live fish in an operation that cost about $500,000 a month. That amount recently paid for a year of care, Phillips said. 

Keiko was released from Iceland in July 2002, but he swam straight for Norway on an 870-mile trek that seemed to be a search for human companionship. 

He first turned up near the village of Halsa in late August or early September of 2002. There, he allowed fans to pet and play with him, even crawl on his back, becoming such an attraction that animal protection authorities imposed a ban on approaching him. 

Keiko lived in Taknes Bay, a clear, calm pocket of coastal water deep enough that it doesn't freeze in winter. Keepers fed him there, but he was free to roam and did, often at night. 

He was equipped with a VHF tracking device that let his four handlers pinpoint his location provided he stayed within a range of about five miles. 

Keiko's keepers said the whale seemed to adapt to living in the wild despite so many years in captivity, learning to slap his tail and do jumps called side breaches that are typically done to stun fish. 

To keep Keiko in shape, his caretakers took him on "walks," leading him around the fjords from a small boat at least three times a week. 

Nick Braden, a spokesman of the Humane Society of the United States, said veterinarians gave Keiko antibiotics after he showed signs of lethargy Thursday, but it wasn't apparent how sick he was. 

"They really do die quickly and there was nothing we could do," he said. 

Braden said "it's a really sad moment for us, but we do believe we gave him a chance to be in the wild."


----------



## angelize56

22 Dec 2003 23:54

Actress Hope Lange dies at age 70 in California 
By Gail Fitzer-Schiller

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Actress Hope Lange, who won two consecutive Emmys for her role in the popular 1960s TV series "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir" and was nominated for an Oscar for the 1957 film "Peyton Place", has died at age 70, her son said on Monday.

Lange, whose career in film, theater and television spanned more than five decades and included films with Marilyn Monroe, Marlon Brando and Elvis Presley, died on Friday night of an intestinal infection at St. John's Health Center in Santa Monica, California.

She became ill suddenly about two weeks before her death, her son, actor Christopher Murray, said.

"She had a wonderful, wonderful life right up to the end," said Murray, who appeared with Lange in her last film, "Just Cause" in 1995. The film starred Sean Connery, Laurence Fishburne and Kate Capshaw.

Lange made her film debut in the 1956 film "Bus Stop" starring opposite her first husband Don Murray, the father of Christopher Murray, and Marilyn Monroe.

For that film, Monroe insisted that Lange die her naturally blond hair light brown "because she didn't want another beautiful blond with her in the film," Don Murray told Reuters. He added that the gesture was in Monroe's favor because "she could have very easily had her fired."

Lange earned the only Oscar nomination of her career for her supporting role in the provocative 1957 film "Peyton Place" in which she played an incest victim who murders her rapist father.

The actress co-starred with Elvis Presley in the 1961 film "Wild in the Country," Marlon Brando in the 1958 film "Young Lions" and Joan Crawford in the 1959 film "The Best of Everything" -- Lange's favorite film of her career.

*LANGE TURNS TO TELEVISION*

In 1968, Lange turned to television, taking on the role of Carolyn Muir in the popular series "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir. She won two consecutive Emmys for that role in 1969 and 1970.

Lange, who preferred comedic roles, next played Jenny Preston, the wife of Dick Van ****, in "The New Dick Van **** Show," which ran from 1971 to 1974.

The actress returned to film as Charles Bronson's wife in 1974's "Death Wish" and Laura Dern's mother in the 1986 film "Blue Velvet." She also played a senator in 1994's "Clear and Present Danger" starring Harrison Ford.

Lange, who was 12 when she appeared in her first Broadway play -- Sidney Kingsley's "The Patriots" -- returned to Broadway in 1977, co-starring with ex-husband Murray in "Same Time Next Year."

Lange was married three times -- to Murray from 1956 to 1961, to director and producer Alan Pakula from 1963 to 1971 and to theatrical producer Charles Hollerith from 1986 until her death.

Lange's family said the actress was a private person who shied away from Hollywood parties and always made her family a priority. "She was a dedicated actress who was also very much a family person. She never cared about being in the public eye outside of her work," said ex-husband Murray.

In 1956, Lange co-founded the Homeless European Land Program, a private initiative aimed at resettling Eastern European refugees on the Italian island of Sardinia.

For two years, Lange lived in a sparsely furnished home with crates for coffee tables and only a box spring and mattress for her bed. "She put all her money into the refugee project because that is the kind of person she was," Don Murray said.

Lange is survived by her husband, two children from her first marriage -- Christopher and Patricia Murray -- and two grandchildren.


----------



## angelize56

CINCINNATI (AP) -- Marge Schott, the tough-talking, chain-smoking owner of the Cincinnati Reds who won a World Series but was repeatedly suspended for offensive remarks, died Tuesday, a hospital spokeswoman said. She was 75.

Schott was hospitalized about three weeks ago for breathing difficulties and repeatedly was hospitalized in recent years for lung problems. Christ Hospital would not release a cause of death.

Schott had reportedly been on a ventilator during her treatment in the hospital's intensive care unit.

Schott kept a low profile after she ended years of turmoil by selling her controlling interest in the club in October 1999. She appeared at news conferences when she made donations to the zoo and other local organizations.

She remained a limited partner in the team's ownership group, and sued owner Carl Lindner because she didn't like her seats in the new Great American Ball Park, where the Reds moved in 2003.

The Reds had no immediate comment on her death.

Her outspokenness as owner became her legacy and her downfall.

Schott had inherited and expanded her husband's business empire after he died in 1968. Until she took over the Reds in the mid-1980s, she was known as a car dealer who made campy television commercials featuring her beloved St. Bernards.

Once she got control of the front office, she became one of the most prominent figures in the history of baseball's first professional team.

The Reds won the 1990 World Series, sweeping the Oakland A's while Schott rubbed dog hair on manager Lou Piniella and his players.

Two years later, her use of racial slurs created a national controversy that overshadowed the club for nearly a decade. Baseball officials ordered her to watch her comments, but she continued to publicly praise Hitler -- saying he was "good at the beginning" but then "went too far" -- and make disparaging remarks about ethnic groups.

In May 1996, after hours of consultations with baseball officials, Schott released a statement saying she was sorry her remarks offended people.

"This was not my intent at all," she said. "Let me take this opportunity to set the record straight. I do not and have never condoned Adolf Hitler's policies of hatred, militarism and genocide. Hitler was unquestionably one of history's most despicable tyrants."

With the team's limited owners ready to vote her out as the controlling partner, she sold all but one of her shares to Lindner in 1999 for $67 million.

As she left the spotlight, Schott blamed the other owners for her fate.

"I don't know what I would have done differently, except for stood up and fought with the boys a little more," she said, shortly after the sale was complete.

Growing up in Cincinnati, Schott attended a Catholic girls' school and the University of Cincinnati.

She married Charles J. Schott in 1952 at age 21. When her husband died in 1968 at age 41, she was left with a car dealership, real estate and companies that made bricks and concrete.

Schott bought another car dealership, a garbage dump, cattle and race horses as a prelude to buying the Reds in 1984.

From the moment she bought control, Schott made it clear her tenure would be unconventional. She walked into Riverfront Stadium to announce the sale with her dog Schottzie on a leash. Schott knew little about baseball, but had become its most prominent woman.

She made her first controversial remark at her first news conference, suggesting that women shouldn't be allowed to run a business because they're too emotional. Schott also promised she would stay out of the baseball operations because she didn't know much about it.

Before long, she was involved in every aspect of the team. She moved her office to the stadium, required her personal approval for any purchase of $50 or more, and allowed her dogs to have the run of the place.

She also started making baseball decisions, even though she didn't know the players' names. She settled one contract dispute by flipping a coin.

"I was very much hands-on. I did try and bring some good players in and everything," she said.

She allowed player-manager Pete Rose to grab the headlines through 1989, when he accepted a lifetime ban for gambling. Once he left, she became front-and-center.

Lou Piniella arrived as manager and Bob Quinn became the general manager before the 1990 season, which marked a new phase in Schott's ownership. She became the team's most visible figure as it led wire-to-wire and won the World Series.

While the team won, the organization crumbled. She scrimped on the farm system and scouting, eliminated fan promotions and did away with the marketing that made the Reds a regional draw.

In 1992, the turbulence began. She fired Quinn and drove Piniella away, then went through five managers in six years.

With the shrunken farm system no longer producing, the Reds had to bring in free agents to remain competitive. They had the second-biggest payroll in the National League when they made the playoffs in 1995, then slashing payroll and struggled on the field.

They also started struggling at the gate as Schott's offensive language made headlines. Attendance began falling after 1993, when she was suspended the first time for her remarks.

Schott's troubles multiplied in 1996, when she demanded a new ballpark but refused to campaign for the tax increase that provided funding. She expressed disappointment that opening day was postponed because umpire John McSherry died, eliminated out-of-town score updates to save money, and made more disparaging remarks.

The other owners gave her an ultimatum: Step down or accept another suspension. John Allen took over as managing executive in 1996 and has continued to run the team under Lindner.

She spent the last few years living on her suburban Indian Hill estate and donating money to various causes. She never remarried after her husband died.


----------



## LANMaster

Wow, look at that.

Angel gone for a coupla months and nobody died! 

 Just kidding, Sweetie. Thanks for "ressurecting" this thread.


----------



## angelize56

Hmmmm.....are you insinuating something here LAN????? I wasn't Marge's nurse or she'd still be alive because I'd let the Drs know the proper diagnosis!


----------



## THoey

I just think it is odd that they are planning an opening day memorial (for lack of a better term) for this person that was considered a racist and a bigot.


----------



## angelize56

Money talks Terry!


----------



## jimi

unfortunately so did marge

"November 14th, 1992, Marge Schott issued a statement saying. "I am not a racist." On the 20th she will issue a statement saying her use of the word "******" and owning the Nazi arm band were not meant to offend."

those nazi's had some cash also, time we had a memorial for them also??

"November 29, 1992: Marge Schott is quoted in today's NY Times as saying, that Adolph Hitler was initially good for Germany, that her references to "*******" was in jest, and she couldn't understand why the word "Jap" was offensive."

she only got better and better didn't she, a true humanitarian 
:down:

"April 12, 1996: Reds fans are again able to get out of town scores at Riverfront Stadium. In a cost-cutting move, owner Marge Schott had canceled the score-reporting service to save the month fee of $350."

but she sure was good to her fans, at how much per seat again 


"May 18th 1994: The Cincinnati Enquirer quotes Marge Schott as saying she doesn't want her Reds players to wear earrings, because "only fruits wear earrings." She will later clarify her statement saying she was "not prejudice against any group, regardless of lifestyle preferences." Dodger P Roger McDowell buys earrings for the whole team and they will wear them in the clubhouse in Cincinnati: Tommy Lasorda doesn't allow them to wear them on the field."

will someone explain this "not prejudiced" statement to me - PLEASE, sure love that move by Roger though

i at least supply links

sorry marlene don't see her as someone who should be memorialized as admired in any way.


----------



## angelize56

Hi Jimi: Couldn't agree more! Never said anywhere I admired her! This is the only thread the death notice would fit into. I didn't post it as a tribute, only as news. Take care. Marlene


----------



## bassetman

I didn't know about Paul Simon


----------



## angelize56

Baklava: Read this thread more and you'd know....of course I wasn't here to put in the obits until this week again and it had been awhile since anyone posted here. Hope you're doing well! Take care. angel


----------



## angelize56

So young! 

LOS ANGELES (AP)  Cecily Adams, an actress, casting director and the daughter of "Get Smart" television star Don Adams, died Wednesday of lung cancer, her agent said Thursday. She was 39.

Adams appeared in the 1990s syndicated series "Star Trek: Deep Space Nine," playing the mother of Ferengi bar owner Quark. She had guest roles in TV shows including "Just Shoot Me," "Murphy Brown" and "Party of Five."

She concentrated on casting in recent years and was working on Fox's "That '70s Show" at the time of her death.

Adams' mother, Adelaide Adams, was a singer. Don Adams gained fame as bumbling agent Maxwell Smart in the 1960s spy spoof "Get Smart."


----------



## angelize56

Others I didn't know died last month or in January:

*Carl Liscombe*, who helped the Detroit Red Wings win the Stanley Cup in 1943, died of complications from leukemia. He was 89.

Liscombe died Monday night in Hawaii, where he was living with his daughter, Susan. He had moved there in September.

Liscombe played from 1937-46 for the Red Wings, totaling 137 goals and 277 points. He shares the team record for most goals in a playoff game (four) and most points in a game (seven).

"I was always amazed at the number of people who knew who he was, even out here, where hockey is such a nonentity," Susan Liscombe told the Detroit Free Press. "He would get mail at least once a week  little 3-by-5 cards, and he always sent them back" after autographing them." Liscombe was active with the Red Wings Alumni Association from the time of its formation in 1959, said Bill Knight, the group's secretary.

"He often would tell me that (then-Detroit coach) Jack Adams was always trying to send him down to the minors and would have a speed skate after practice," Knight said. "Adams would have loved to ship him down, but couldn't because he was the fastest skater." Susan Liscombe said her father would be cremated at a private service and his ashes scattered in the Pacific Ocean.

*Jan Miner*, a New York stage actress who gained fame as Madge, the manicurist in Palmolive television ads, died Sunday. She was 86. (Who can forget Madge!)

Miner had been in failing health and died at the Bethel Health Care Facility, her agent, Michael Thomas, told The New York Times.

From the 1940s to the 1980s, Miner appeared on and off Broadway and in productions in St. Louis, New Haven and Stratford. She also appeared in radio programs, including a leading role in "Boston Blackie"  a series in the late 1940s.

She appeared in repertory productions at the American Shakespeare Festival in Stratford for six seasons and in films and television plays and series.

Miner won her most widespread attention in Palmolive commercials, praising the gentleness of its dish detergent to a customer surprised to find her hands soaking in it. She played the character for 27 years.

*David Daliberti * A man held in Iraq for 126 days after he entered the country accidentally in 1995 died Jan. 27, according to a local hospital. He was 50.

David Daliberti was an aircraft mechanic working in Kuwait when he and another American mistakenly crossed into Iraq. They were sentenced to eight years in prison for illegally entering the country.

Daliberti and the other man were released after four months when Bill Richardson, former U.S. ambassador to the United Nations, appealed to Saddam Hussein to let them go.

Daliberti, who suffered from hepatitis C, had two heart attacks after returning home.


----------



## hotskates

Angelize, I'm assuming Cecily Adams got lung cancer from smoking, but, I could be very wrong. Do you know if Cecily Adams was a smoker? Or, if her parents were? I have heard of more people dying lately from lung cancer when they themselves didn't smoke but parents or co-workers did. Secondhand smoke is so dangerous.


----------



## angelize56

HS: All I could find was she was diagnosed with the lung cancer 5 months ago. Take care! angel


----------



## angelize56

HS: Ok I found an article by her husband that says she was a non-smoker and a health nut.  She leaves behind a 2 year old daughter.  Here is the article by her husband from February:

http://www.wolfesden.net/index.cgi/noframes/read/105594

Take care! angel


----------



## hotskates

Thanks Angel - Thats a shame. She sounded like a very talented woman. I'm sure her family will miss her greatly. Take care.

(BTW: I just read that Don Adams used to smoke 3 packs a day)
I hope his daughter didn't get lung cancer from that.


----------



## eggplant43

39 is so young. I can't believe she didn't find out earlier. If I understand correctly, Stage IV is the final stage, and a death warrant.


----------



## angelize56

That's correct Bruce. I wonder if she ignored the symptoms or had to go when it probably metastasized and caused pain.  Pretty sad!


----------



## eggplant43

He was an American original who disappeared several months ago. I have been thinking about him, and wondering about news of him for several days. I actually added him as a subject in my Yahoo! "News Clipper" several days ago. probably about the time he was found. Eerie:

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20040309/ap_en_mo/obit_gray_9


----------



## LANMaster

*Oscar-Nominated Actor Paul Winfield Dies*










LOS ANGELES  Paul Winfield, an Academy Award-nominated actor who was known for his versatility in stage, film and television roles, including a highly praised 1978 depiction of the Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King Jr., has died. He was 62.

Winfield died Sunday of a heart attack, said his agent Michael Livingston.

In 1968, Winfield played the boyfriend of Diahann Carroll (search) in her situation comedy "Julia"  a role that some suggest helped open television to other black performers.

Four years later Winfield's portrayal of the father in "Sounder" earned him an Academy Award nomination for best actor.

He was Emmy-nominated for best actor in the title role of the 1978 miniseries "King," and nominated the next year in the best supporting actor category for playing a college chancellor willing to sing ***** spirituals to get donations for his school in "Roots: The Next Generation."

He finally won an Emmy in 1995 for a guest appearance on "Picket Fences." He played a federal judge whose rulings on busing inner-city children are challenged by a local resident.

Despite acclaim, Winfield was often relegated to supporting roles, including playing Jim in a 1974 remake of "Huckleberry Finn."

Sidney Poitier hired Winfield for his first movie role in "The Lost Man" in 1969. Other significant roles included an appearance in the Broadway play "Checkmates" with Denzel Washington, and his portrayal of Don King in a 1995 HBO movie.

A Los Angeles native, Winfield was born May 22, 1941. Until he was 8, he was raised by union organizer Lois Edwards, who later married Winfield's stepfather.

He was bused to the predominantly white Manual Arts High School in Los Angeles and was named best actor for three years in a row in an annual Southern California high school drama competition.

He later studied drama at four colleges before leaving the University of California at Los Angeles six credits short of a bachelor's degree.

He is survived by his sister, Patricia Wilson, of Las Vegas.


----------



## lisaa7002

Anybody hear about Robert Pastorelli dying? (Elden from Murphy Brown) Mom said she heard it on the radio, but I can't find anything about it on the net.


----------



## LANMaster

I heard someone from Murphy Brown died on Fox News this morning, but I don't know who. sry


----------



## hotskates

On Murphy Brown, the guy who played the beloved painter as mentioned above by Lisaa


----------



## eggplant43

Pastorelli Found Dead 
Wednesday, March 10, 2004 

The autopsy's been done on Robert Pastorelli's body, but the cause of death still isn't known. 

Toxicology tests are going to be done to see if drugs or alcohol were in his system and if they had anything to do with his death. 

Results won't be back for maybe eight to 10 weeks. 

The LA County Coroner's office has said Pastorelli could have OD'd accidentally. 

His body was found in his bathroom Monday and drug paraphernalia was also found. 

Robert Pastorelli is probably best known for playing the oddball house painter on "Murphy Brown." 

He'd recently finished working with John Travolta on "Be Cool," which is the sequel to "Get Shorty." 

Pastorelli was 49.


----------



## Sooky 47

yes, I didn't recall the name but I surely do remember "Eldin" on Murphy Brown .......... how sad!


----------



## lisaa7002

There was someone else too, but I can't remember who she said. She just said Robet & the guy that washed up on the beach & this other person made three. 

I REALLY liked Robert. In Dances with Wolves (for a minute). & in that movie where Martin Short was a Fairy Godperson. I always wanted him & Murphy to get together....


----------



## eggplant43

washingtonpost.com 

William H. Pickering; NASA Lab Pioneer 


By Martin Weil

Washington Post Staff Writer

Wednesday, March 17, 2004; Page B06 


William H. Pickering, 92, who as head of NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory for 22 years was a pioneer in the exploration of space, died March 15 at his Southern California home. He had pneumonia.

Dr. Pickering, who deftly blended science and administrative skill, was in the forefront of the Americans who met and surmounted the challenge posed by the Soviet launch of the Sputnik space satellite in 1957.

His leadership in the Jan. 31, 1958, launch of Explorer I, America's first Earth-orbiting satellite, was only one of the accomplishments for which he and his JPL team were known and honored. 

Among the other feats of technology and exploration were the flyby of the planet Venus by the Mariner 2 spacecraft in 1962 and the return of close-up pictures of Mars in 1965 from the Mariner 4 expedition. 

"Dr. Pickering was one of the titans of our nation's space program," Charles Elachi, the current director of JPL, a National Aeronautics and Space Administration facility managed by the California Institute of Technology, said in a statement.

"It was his leadership that took America into space and opened up the moon and planets to the world." 

Prizes and accolades befitting such accomplishments came his way: Presidents presented him with medals. He served as grand marshal of the Tournament of Roses Parade in Pasadena, Calif., on New Year's Day in 1963. His portrait appeared twice on the cover of Time magazine. The March 8, 1963, issue celebrated the voyage to Venus. The Mars voyage placed him again on the cover, on July 23, 1965. 

Reaching Mars across the 325 million miles that separated it from Earth was "the triumphant climax of an eight-month experiment," Time wrote. 

To obtain the stunning pictures of the Red Planet, Time wrote, "JPL boss William Pickering and his crew had sweated out Mariner's launch from a Cape Kennedy rocket pad; the agile combination of men and computers in the Pasadena lab had solved complex equations of trajectory with split-second precision; the members of the Mars team had kept a close watch as they monitored their spacecraft's every signal." 

At a time when JPL has been winning praise for new achievements in Martian exploration, a spokeswoman for the laboratory tied this success to Dr. Pickering's earlier work. 

"I think probably everybody here at JPL feels he laid the groundwork for making all of this possible," said JPL spokeswoman Veronica McGregor.

Dr. Pickering also was credited with the success of the Ranger spacecraft and the pictures it provided in 1966 of the surface of the moon. This unmanned exploration was regarded as helping to pave the way for the subsequent manned lunar landing.

William Hayward Pickering was born in Wellington, New Zealand, the son of a pharmacist. While in school in New Zealand, he showed an interest in engineering by joining a friend in building and operating an amateur radio station, sending Morse code messages around the world.

After crossing the Pacific Ocean to attend Caltech, he obtained a bachelor's degree in electrical engineering in 1932 and a PhD in physics in 1936.

He became involved with the Jet Propulsion Laboratory during World War II, working in telemetry, receiving electronic signals over long distances, which became a vital part of the space program.

By 1954, he was the laboratory's director, serving until 1976. Among the assets said to have stood him in good stead was a knack for diplomacy. This, it was said, proved helpful in coping with the demands of science and scientists while under the fierce pressures of the Cold War space race.

He had a sense of humor. As project manager for the laboratory's first missile, the Corporal, he recalled pressing the launch button for the 100th test.

"The darn thing went east instead of north," he said. "I never pushed the button again."

Survivors include his wife, Inez Chapman Pickering of La Canada Flintridge, Calif., and a daughter, Elizabeth Pickering Mezitt. A son, William, died two days before Dr. Pickering. 



© 2004 The Washington Post Company


----------



## angelize56

.J. Jackson, original MTV VJ, dies
Friday, March 19, 2004 Posted: 8:00 AM EST (1300 GMT) 

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- John "J.J." Jackson, who in the 1980s helped usher in the music video era as one of the first MTV on-air personalities, has died. He was 62.

Jackson, a longtime radio station disc jockey, died of an apparent heart attack Wednesday while driving home from dinner in Los Angeles, friends and radio industry colleagues said Thursday.

"I talked to him like two days ago. J.J. was in a great place," said Mark Goodman, a longtime friend who also worked with Jackson as a VJ when MTV launched in 1981. "It's incredible, so incredibly sad it happened like this."

In a statement, MTV said Jackson's love of music and good humor helped set the tone for the cable music network in its formative years.

"He was a big part of the channel's success and we are sure he is in the music section of heaven, with lots of his friends and heroes," the statement said. "He will be greatly missed."

Jackson's career in broadcasting began in radio. He first gained prominence while working at WBCN in Boston in the late 1960s, then moved in 1971 to Los Angeles where he took on the afternoon radio slot at KLOS.

In the late '70s, he worked as a music reporter for KABC-TV, then it was off to New York and MTV, where his musical knowledge, hewn over years in radio, helped ease his transition to a new format for music, Goodman said.

"It was a great experience for him. He came in already knowing and being successful," Goodman said. "We were all thrust into the spotlight and he was able to take the things that happened at MTV with stride."

After five years at MTV, Jackson returned to radio in Los Angeles, including a stint hosting a nationally syndicated show on the Westwood One Radio Network. Most recently, he was hosting an afternoon slot at Los Angeles' KTWV.

"All of us at The Wave (KTWV) are saddened by the news about J.J.," said Samantha Wiedmann, assistant program director for KTWV. "He was a warm, kind person whose track record in the industry speaks for itself."

Goodman said Jackson had been divorced for some time. He had a daughter and two grandchildren in the Bahamas, Goodman said.


----------



## eggplant43

washingtonpost.com 
Singer Jan Berry, 62; Half of Surf Music Duo 



Associated Press
Sunday, March 28, 2004; Page C10 


LOS ANGELES -- Jan Berry, 62, a member of the duo Jan & Dean that had the 1960s surf-music hits "Dead Man's Curve" and "Little Old Lady from Pasadena," died March 26 at a hospital here after a seizure.

He had been in poor health recently from the lingering effects of brain damage from a 1966 car crash.

Jan & Dean had a string of hits and 10 gold records in the 1960s with tales of Southern California. Among them were 1964's "The Little Old Lady from Pasadena," about a hot-rod-racing grandma, and "Surf City," with its lines about taking the station wagon to a place where there are "two girls for every boy."

With Brian Wilson of the Beach Boys, William Jan Berry co-wrote the lyrics for "Surf City" and "Dead Man's Curve," which featured the driving guitar licks and falsetto crooning of the wildly popular surf music.

Mr. Berry's hit-making career with high school friend Dean Torrence was cut short in 1966 when Mr. Berry's speeding Corvette hit a parked truck. He suffered severe brain damage that left him partially paralyzed and unable to talk.

His recovery was slow, but eventually he was able to resume singing and writing songs.

Survivors include his wife, Gertie Berry, his parents, three brothers and three sisters. 



© 2004 The Washington Post Company


----------



## angelize56

That's sad to hear Bruce!


----------



## angelize56

Oscar-winner Peter Ustinov dies
Monday, March 29, 2004 Posted: 4:21 AM EST (0921 GMT) 

GENEVA, Switzerland (AP) -- Sir Peter Ustinov, an Oscar-winning actor who later earned a reputation for his humanitarian work, has died. He was 82.

A close friend, speaking on condition on anonymity, said Ustinov died Sunday night in Switzerland, where the British-born actor had lived for decades. 

A person who answered the telephone at Ustinov's home in a mountain village overlooking Lake Geneva confirmed he had died but declined to give further details.

Born in London on April 16, 1921, the only son of a Russian artist mother and a journalist father, Ustinov claimed also to have Swiss, Ethiopian, Italian and French blood -- everything except English.

Ustinov was educated at the prestigious Westminster School, but hated it and left at 16. He appeared in his first revue and had his first stage play presented in London in 1940, when he was 19.

In a career lasting some 60 years, Ustinov appeared in roles ranging from Emperor Nero to Agatha Christie's Belgian detective Hercule Poirot. He won Academy Awards for supporting actor in the films Spartacus and Topkapi in the 1960s.

More recently he was the voice of Babar the Elephant, played the role of a doctor in the film Lorenzo's Oil, and in 1999 appeared as the Walrus to Pete Postlethwaite's Carpenter in a multimillion-dollar TV movie version of Alice in Wonderland.

Ustinov faced criticism in the early 1990s for his controversial views on the emergence of Russia from Communist rule, and for his unstinting support for Mikhail Gorbachev, but his long service as a goodwill ambassador for UNICEF led U.N. Secretary General Kofi Annan to joke that Ustinov was the man to take over from him.

No immediate details funeral arrangements were available.


----------



## angelize56

Game show announcer Art James dead
Thursday, April 1, 2004 Posted: 12:25 PM EST (1725 GMT) 

MINNEAPOLIS, Minnesota (AP) -- Art James, who was an announcer or host for a dozen TV game shows over three decades, including "Concentration" and "Family Feud Challenge," has died. He was 74.

James, who lived in Chaska, died Sunday in Palm Springs, California, his former wife, Sandra Pietron, said Wednesday. Pietron, also of Chaska, said he was stricken by a sudden illness and the cause of death was not known.

James worked as an announcer on "Concentration," which ran from 1958 to 1973 and was NBC's longest-running game show.

"One of the gentlemen from his Army days was an executive with NBC and asked Art to audition for this new game show, 'Concentration,' with Hugh Downs, who needed an announcer," said his first wife, Jane Hamilton.

"He was nervous as a cat, but he got it," said Hamilton, who lives in Los Angeles.

"Concentration" contestants tried to match prizes on a board by uncovering two tiles at a time. Some of the prizes were good, such as trips and furniture, but others were gags, like a wet sponge.

As the players matched the tiles, a word game was revealed on the board, which contestants would have to solve to win the game.

James also worked on shows including "Say When," "Face the Music" and "Blank Check" before he started his own company, Art James Productions, in the 1990s. The company teaches public speaking and stages game shows that are designed to teach job skills.

Born Arthur Efimchick on October 15, 1929, in Dearborn, Michigan, James attended Wayne State University, where he studied engineering. He worked as an announcer for the Armed Forces Network while he was stationed in Germany after World War II.

James is survived by a son, two daughters and three grandchildren.


----------



## SyscoKid

Bruce Edwards, the caddie whose struggle with Lou Gehrig's disease inspired longtime boss Tom Watson at last year's U.S. Open, died Thursday. He was 49. 

Edwards, Watson's caddie for 30 years, died at his home after a yearlong struggle with amyotrophic lateral sclerosis. His death was confirmed by the PGA Tour, which is based in Ponte Vedra Beach. 

Edwards was on the bag for many of Watson's most memorable triumphs, including a magical opening round at last year's U.S. Open outside Chicago. The 53-year-old Watson shot a 5-under 65, matching his best score ever at the Open and giving him a share of the lead. As they walked up the 18th fairway together to rousing applause, Watson and Edwards fought back tears. 

"He is some kind of golfer, let me tell you," Edwards said at the time, his speech slurred by the insidious disease, which has no known cure. 

Watson played the opening round of the Masters on Thursday. He was told of Edwards' death before teeing off and made the turn with a 2-over 38. 

The caddie died just hours after being honored in Augusta, Ga., with the Ben Hogan award, given annually by the Golf Writers Association of America to someone who remained active in the game despite a physical handicap or serious illness. Edwards' father, Jay, accepted the award. Watson also spoke, telling the crowd to celebrate his caddie's life. 

"No long faces," Watson said. "Let's celebrate his wonderful heart. Not a mean bone in his body." 

At last year's season-ending Champions event in Sonoma, Calif., Watson earned enough points to easily win the Charles Schwab Cup as the over-50 tour's most consistent performer. After receiving the Cup on the 18th green, Watson announced his intention to donate the $1 million annuity to organizations fighting ALS. Edwards was on hand for the presentation, smiling broadly. 

"This is the cream," Watson said. "When you play well for a year, you make a heck of a lot of money. It's just going to allow me to give a lot more money to the charities I normally give to." 

Edwards was told early last year that he had one to three years to live. 

"If I go in a year or less, I've had a wonderful life," Edwards said at last year's U.S. Open. "I've been lucky. I had one of the greatest golfers in the world. I've had a wonderful ride, a lot of wins, a lot of great moments." 

He is survived by his wife, Marsha, and his parents.


----------



## angelize56

'Mad Housewife' actress Snodgress dead
Oscar-nominated actress was 57
Friday, April 9, 2004 Posted: 3:37 PM EDT (1937 GMT) 

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Actress Carrie Snodgress, whose 40-year career included an Oscar nomination for "Diary of a Mad Housewife" and memorable roles in "Pale Rider" and "Wild Things," has died. She was 57.

Snodgress was hospitalized at the University of California Medical Center in Los Angeles, awaiting a liver transplant when she died of heart failure April 1, her manager, Sidney Craig, said Friday. Her son, Zeke, by rock star Neil Young, was at her side, he said.

Snodgress was perhaps best-known for her role as a frustrated homemaker caught between a domineering husband and a self-absorbed lover in 1970's "Diary of a Mad Housewife." She was nominated for an Academy Award and won two Golden Globe awards -- leading actress in a musical or comedy and new star of the year.

She starred in Clint Eastwood's 1985 western "Pale Rider" and was featured in the 1998 noir film "Wild Things" with Matt Dillon and Neve Campbell.

Off-screen, the Park Ridge, Illinois, native's love life was also tumultuous.

Despite critical acclaim for her role in "Housewife," Snodgress turned her back on Hollywood in 1971 to live with boyfriend Neil Young on his northern California ranch and care for their son, who was born with cerebral palsy.

She spent more than seven years with Young before she left and returned to Los Angeles, later suing him for child support.

In 1979, her ex-boyfriend, songwriter Jack Nitzsche, was charged with threatening to kill her after he barged into her home and beat her with a handgun. He pleaded guilty to threatening her and was fined and placed on three years' probation.

Picking up her career after a long absence wasn't easy, Snodgress later said. She was initially tapped to star opposite Sylvester Stallone in "Rocky" but lost the role over a salary dispute.

She eventually landed a supporting role in Brian DePalma's 1978 film "The Fury." But in a 1986 Los Angeles Times interview, Snodgress said she had no regrets about temporarily walking away from her career.

"I was never really a career woman, you see," she said. "My life always came first. When I got nominated for 'Diary of a Mad Housewife,' I didn't think, 'Aah, now I'll get more money.' My dream had always just been to do my works well, fall in love and build a life for myself."

Other film credits included "The Attic," "A Night in Heaven," "Blueberry Hill," "Blue Sky" and "Ed Gein." Her television credits included appearances on "The Virginian," "Marcus Welby, M.D.," "Murder She Wrote," "X Files," "ER," "Judging Amy," "Touched by an Angel" and "The West Wing."

There was a private family funeral. No public services were planned, Craig said.


----------



## angelize56

Weird Al Yankovich's parents were found dead Easter Sunday apparently of carbon monoxide poisoning.  Pretty sad!


----------



## lisaa7002

Oh that's terrible. Poor guy! I've always loved Al.


----------



## LANMaster

OMG !!! Weird Al is VERY close to his parents.

This is horrible news.


----------



## angelize56

Here's the article for you Mike and Lisa.  Take care! angel

'Weird Al's' parents die at home 

By The Associated Press 
FALLBROOK, Calif. -- The elderly parents of Grammy-winning recording artist ''Weird Al'' Yankovic were found dead in their home, apparently victims of carbon monoxide poisoning, officials said.

Nick and Mary Yankovic were found dead Friday in their suburban San Diego home by relatives who were worried because they had not seen the couple in a while, said sheriff's Sgt. Conrad Grayson.

Paramedics found Nick Yankovic, 86, in a chair in the front living room. His 81-year-old wife was on the bathroom floor.

A wood fire had been set recently in the fireplace, Grayson said.

''The house was full of smoke when they opened the door,'' Grayson said, adding that the family members found the flue closed.

Attempts to reach ''Weird Al'' Yankovic, 44, by telephone through his agency, the William Morris Agency, were unsuccessful Saturday.

A neighbor described Yankovic's parents as nice people who were proud of their son.

''Everybody who came to the neighborhood knew Nick,'' said John Buehman, who lives across the street. ''They're going to be missed, big time.''

Yankovic was scheduled to appear Monday in Grand Forks, N.D., as part of a tour for his new album, ''Poodle Hat.''


----------



## angelize56

And here's Al's own words about the tragedy. 

On April 9, my mom and dad, Nick and Mary Yankovic, passed away in their home in Fallbrook, California. It was the result of a terrible accident  that morning they had started a fire in the fireplace with the flue closed, and were asphyxiated by carbon monoxide poisoning. 

Suzanne called me that afternoon on the bus to give me the news, so that I would hear about it before the wire services picked it up. 

Needless to say, I feel pretty much the way you would expect me to feel  shocked and devastated beyond words. I loved my parents so much, and this all still seems like a horrible nightmare that I cant wake up from. 

I want to thank my family, friends and fans for the incredible outpouring of love and support that theyve shown me. Its wonderful to know that there are so many people around the world who truly loved my parents, and also nice to know that I am not alone in my grief. 

I take some small measure of comfort in knowing that they died peacefully, and that they never had to suffer through the pain and loneliness of living without each other. I'm also grateful that they both lived long enough to see me happily married to Suzanne, and particularly happy that they got to meet our beautiful baby daughter Nina. She filled their lives with so much joy this last year. Nina may be too young to remember playing with her grandparents when she gets older, but dont worry, well have some great videotape to show her. 

Many people have wondered whats going to happen with the tour. I briefly considered canceling some shows, but I ultimately decided that it would be better for me personally to continue working. Plus, Ive heard from so many people over the years that my music has cheered them up in times of tragedy well, I thought maybe my music would help me too. 

So far, it has. Going up on stage in front of thousands of supportive fans is a cathartic and somewhat therapeutic experience for me right now. I dont know if I can say that the concerts really take my mind off of the tragedy, but at least they give me a break from sobbing all the time. 

Anyway, I have decided not to cancel any shows  the tour will continue as planned. However, I have decided to put a moratorium on all interviews and meet-and-greets for the time being  I just feel like I need some time alone right now. 

The funeral will be a very small, intimate service with only the immediate family attending, so please, I ask that you respect our privacy. Just knowing that your thoughts are with us at this time is more than enough, but if you care to contribute anything, in lieu of flowers, Suzanne and I suggest a donation to the Natural Resources Defense Council in my parents name. 

One thing I would like to ask everybody to do, though please, go out and get carbon monoxide detectors for yourself and your loved ones. If my parents had had one in their home, theres a very good chance that they would still be with us today. 

In fairness to the memory of my mother, I should point out some errors that appeared in the press. Although she was starting to have a problem with short-term memory loss (she was taking medication for it), my mother was never diagnosed with Alzheimers. 

As long as Im pointing out errors that the press has made, it was my Aunt Dot who found my parents when she was bringing them lunch that day, as she routinely did (and not a group of relatives concerned that they hadnt heard from them in a while  the family was close and caring and saw each other several times a day). Also, my aunts and uncles all live in separate houses (not together, as some articles implied), and for what its worth, I am not represented by the William Morris Agency either. 

I dont know how much else I can say about my parents that I havent already said in interviews over the years. Although I always found it a little uncomfortable, my dad talked a lot about death. He mentioned a few times that he was planning to go on a diet so that his casket would be easier to carry. I guess thats where I got my sick sense of humor from. And he was always talking about how much he was looking forward to seeing his old army buddies again (in the next life). I sure hope theyre having a great reunion right now. 

As unthinkable as this tragedy is to me, I just know that my mom and dad were very much at peace with the world and with their lives. And I guess I can take a small amount of comfort in that too. 

Thank you all again for your overwhelming kindness and support. It means more to me than you can ever know. 

Love,
Al


----------



## angelize56

She lived to a nice old age and wealthy and made a killing in the cosmetics field! She led a good life. 

Cosmetics Queen Estee Lauder Dies

POSTED: 4:54 p.m. EDT April 25, 2004
UPDATED: 6:22 p.m. EDT April 25, 2004

NEW YORK -- Estee Lauder, who turned a small kitchen business that blended face creams into an international cosmetics empire, died Saturday, her spokeswoman said. 

A spokeswoman said Lauder died of cardiopulmonary arrest late Saturday at her home in Manhattan. She was believed to be 95. 

Lauder once said she had never worked a day in her life without selling. 

In 1998, Lauder was the only woman on Time magazine's listing of the 20 most influential geniuses of business of the century. :up:

Last year, her company placed No. 349 in the Fortune 500 list of the nation's largest companies with revenue of more than $4.7 billion. :up:

Lauder's products were sold primarily through high-end department stores. 

As she once put it, "Beauty is an attitude."


----------



## angelize56

Alan King dies at 76

By The Associated Press

Alan King, whose tirades against everyday suburban life helped build a long comedy career in nightclubs and television that he later expanded to character acting on the silver screen, died Sunday in Manhattan, the funeral home said. He was 76.

King, who enjoyed perhaps his greatest comic success in the 1950s, '60s and '70s, when he appeared on "The Ed Sullivan Show" 93 times, made a flawless transition to regular film work in the 1980s.

He played supporting roles in more than 20 films including "Bye Bye Braverman," "I, the Jury," "The Anderson Tapes," "Lovesick," "Bonfire of the Vanities," "Casino," and "Rush Hour 2." He also produced several films, including "Memories of Me," "Wolfen," "Cattle Annie and Little Britches," and the 1997 television series "The College of Comedy With Alan King."

King also was the abbot of the New York Friars Club, and hosted its famous roasts which had recently returned as a television staple on Comedy Central.

He said he was working strip joints and seedy nightclubs in the early 1950s when he had a revelation while watching a performance by another young comedian, Danny Thomas. "Danny actually talked to his audience," he recalled in a 1991 interview. "And I realized I never talked to my audience. I talked at 'em, around 'em and over 'em, but not to 'em. I felt the response they had for him. I said to myself, 'This guy is doing something, and I better start doing it."' King, who until then had been using worn out one-liners, found his new material at home. His wife had persuaded the New Yorker to forsake Manhattan for suburban Forest Hills, Queens, believing it would provide a better environment for their children.

Soon he was joking of seeing people moving from the city to the suburbs "in covered wagons, with mink stoles hanging out the back." His rantings about suburbia, just as America was embracing it, struck a chord with the public, and soon he was appearing regularly on the Sullivan show, Garry Moore's variety show and "The Tonight Show." Bookings poured in, and he toured with Tommy Dorsey's orchestra, played New York's showcase Paramount theater and top nightclubs around the country. He also worked as the opening act for such music stars as Lena Horne, Billy Eckstine, Patti Page and Judy Garland, taking part with the latter in a Command Performance in London for Queen Elizabeth.

Afterward he was introduced to the queen and when she asked, "How do you do, Mr. King?" he said he replied, "How do you do, Mrs. Queen?" "She stared at me, and then Prince Philip laughed," he recalled. "Thank God Prince Philip laughed."

King branched out, appearing in a handful of films in the late 1950s, including "The Girl He Left Behind," "Miracle in the Rain" and "Hit the Deck," although he didn't care for his roles. "I was always the sergeant from Brooklyn named Kowalski," he once complained.

He also appeared on Broadway in "Guys and Dolls" and "The Impossible Years," and produced the Broadway plays "The Lion in Winter" and "Something Different." He wrote the humor books "Anyone Who Owns His Own Home Deserves One" (1962) and "Help! I'm a Prisoner in a Chinese Bakery" (1964).

King never managed to land a television sitcom deal. For several years he prepared pilots that didn't sell.

Born Irwin Alan Kniberg to immigrant parents in New York City, King grew up on Manhattan's Lower East Side and in Brooklyn. "Both of them were tough neighborhoods, but I was a pretty tough kid," he recalled in 1964. "I had an answer for everything. ... I fought back with humor." He got into comedy in his teens, dropping out of high school to tour in a Major Bowes amateur troupe and going on to appear in Catskills hotels and burlesque houses.

In 1947 he married Jeannette Sprung, and they had three children, Robert, Andrew and Elaine Ray. When King was at the height of his career, he faced one son's drug addiction and said he realized he had neglected his family.

"It's not easy being a father," he said, "but I've been allowed a comeback." He said he began spending more time at home, adding that his son conquered his addiction and his family changed. "Now everyone kisses," he said. "We show our affections."


----------



## bassetman

So sad 

I loved his hospital patient routine! :up:


----------



## lisaa7002

Wow, he was truly one of the greats, but to here how he felt about his family makes it harder still. Our hearts go out to his family!


----------



## angelize56

A marvelous, loving Mom who passed away on the perfect day for her. God bless her! What a blessing to have all those children, grandchildren and great grandchildren. A family to be proud of! 

Mother of Osmond family dies on Mother's Day
Monday, May 10, 2004 Posted: 10:12 AM EDT (1412 GMT)

SALT LAKE CITY, Utah (AP) -- Olive Osmond, the mother of Marie and Donny Osmond and other members of the performing family, died Sunday. She was 79.

Family spokesman Ron Clark said she died of complications from a massive stroke she suffered more than two years ago.

Her condition began to deteriorate last week and family members were by her bedside.

"*She was surrounded by those who made her life worthwhile and complete," Clark said. "Many of her children were at her side. She couldn't have passed with any greater love and peace than existed in that room*." *sniff* 

She was born in 1925 to Thomas and Vera Ann Davis in Samaria, Idaho, where her father was a principal.

She later moved to Ogden, Utah, where she was a secretary at the Adjutant General Depot. There she met George V. Osmond, the soldier she married in 1944.

Both enjoyed music. George sang and Olive played the saxophone, and they passed along their love of music to their children.

Their first two sons, Virl and Tom, developed degenerative hearing losses that affected their speech. The next four sons, Alan, Wayne, Merrill and Jay, had no signs of hearing loss and began singing close four-part harmonies as children. They performed as the Osmond Brothers, producing 34 gold and platinum records in the 1960s and 1970s.

They were later joined by Donny, Marie and Jimmy Osmond.

The family toured internationally and made numerous recordings and TV appearances. From 1976-79, Donny and Marie Osmond hosted the television program "The Donny and Marie Show," which their older brothers helped produce.

*Olive Osmond is survived by her husband, nine children, 55 grandchildren and 22 great-grandchildren*. (What a true blessing to have such a large family!)

Funeral services are pending.


----------



## celticsong22

Yesterday, I stood in a lovely, small cemetary in Daytona Beach, saying my last goodbyes to Ruthie Ruppert, a dear friend who disappeared in Yosemite in August of 2000. She went hiking by herself and never returned. No trace of her was ever found.

Ruthie is survived by her sister, Marilyn Sapsford, and Marilyn's daughter. Marilyn was at the cemetary to honor her sister, and played the tape of a beautiful song called "I Hope You Dance", which sounded as if it was written by Ruthie. On her headstone are the words: Ruthie, your spirit dances in our hearts. She felt that somehow Ruthie "picked" the song and the words for her headstone because at strategic moments, the song would play on the radio. It became more than coincidence to Marilyn.

Ruthie was one of those rare people who really understood what giving of yourself was all about. She helped everyone. She volunteered everywhere. I never knew ANYONE who exemplified Christianity the way she did. She also lived life to the fullest. She climbed Mt. Kilimanjaro and Everest, as well as others and travelled extensively, always preferring to stay with the locals in their modest homes rather than in fancy hotels. Once it nearly cost her her life, as a flood swept through the village in Nepal. Ruthie said she was awakened by what she believed to be the voice of God telling her to get out immediately. She did, and that night everyone in the house was killed! It seems she was always one step ahead of calamity until that fateful day in Yosemite. 

We may never know how Ruthie died, but I, for one, prefer to remember how she lived. Ruthie, my friend, I won't forget you and in a few breaths time, we can dance together!


----------



## angelize56

Chris: That's a lovely rememberance of your friend Ruthie! :up: I'm sorry for your loss. We know she is in Heaven with our Lord and you can take some comfort in knowing that.  Take care. angel


----------



## eggplant43

Thank you for the lovely tribute, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## LANMaster

Wow, Celticsong. That was a very moving tribute to your friend, Ruthie.
My heart goes out to you and to Marylin at this time of deep loss and regretful closure.
I hope that you learn that Ruthie simply moved on to start a new life somewhere and that she's healthy and happy wherever she may be.
However, based on your story, that seems unlikely.
May God bless her, and you too for sharing Ruthie's story.


----------



## celticsong22

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and for taking the time to read about this wonderful lady! It would be nice if one day we all could dance together in a place much better than this one! God bless, Chris


----------



## bassetman

Should a friend of mine write so fondly of me when I pass on!

Well said Celtic!


----------



## Steppinstone

Celticsong, that was beautifully written for a wonderful person! 
Take care


----------



## angelize56

> Should a friend of mine write so fondly of me when I pass on!


You know I will Baklava!


----------



## angelize56

Actor Tony Randall, Of 'Odd Couple' Fame, Dies
Legendary Actor Was 84

POSTED: 10:16 a.m. EDT May 18, 2004
UPDATED: 12:41 p.m. EDT May 18, 2004

NEW YORK -- Tony Randall, the comic actor known for playing lovably prissy characters, has died. He was 84.

Randall died in his sleep Monday night at New York University Medical Center of complications from a long illness, according to his publicity firm, Springer Associates. The actor developed pneumonia after undergoing heart bypass surgery in December.

Born Leonard Rosenbergin in Tulsa, Okla., on Feb. 26, 1920, Randall was best known for his role as Felix Unger on the "Odd Couple" but also had a long career as a stage actor, in film and on radio.

He starred opposite Jack Klugman, who played Oscar Madison on the hit series, from 1970 to 1975. The duo reunited in 1993 for a television movie "The Odd Couple: Together Again."

The show's charm sprang from Randall's chemistry and conflict with Klugman as sloppy sportswriter Oscar Madison, with whom he's forced to share an apartment after both men get divorced.

He was honored with an Emmy Award for his role as Felix in 1975 -- but only after the show had been canceled. It prompted him to quip at the awards ceremony, "I'm so happy I won. Now if I only had a job."

Randall started his career in radio in the 1940s and was linked with all three major TV networks.

Over the years, Randall was also a popular guest on a number of variety and talk shows.

In addition to his television roles, Randall frequently appeared in the romantic comedies of the late 1950s and early 1960s. Playing the role of the fastidious "best friend," Randall starred opposite Rock Hudson and Doris Day in "Pillow Talk" in 1959 and "Lover Come Back" in 1961, and Marilyn Monroe and Yves Montand in "Let's Make Love" in 1960 -- and returned last year for "Down With Love," which was inspired by those earlier films.

In that homage to the classic romantic comedy genre, Randall starred opposite Ewan McGregor and Renee Zellweger.

In a tribute to Randall, lights at all Broadway theaters will be dimmed at 8 p.m. Eastern time Tuesday. Just before being hospitalized, Randall starred in a revival of the play "Right You Are" by the National Actors Theatre, which he founded.

Randall once joked about how he saw his funeral.

*He said President George W. Bush and Vice President Dick Cheney would show up, but they'd be turned away because his family knows he didn't like them.*  (What a guy!  )

During a speech to the National Funeral Directors Association, he said funerals should be planned as a celebration of life and "a touch of humor doesn't hurt a bit."

Randall is survived by his wife, Heather Harlan Randall, and they have two children together -- Julia Laurette, 7, and Jefferson Salvini, 5. He became a father for the first time at 77. Heather is 50 years younger than Randall.

Randall was married to Florence Gibbs from 1942 until her death in 1992.


----------



## eggplant43

I was listening to the radio about this as I traveled to a job. Doris Day said he was her favorite person to work with, and the funniest person she knew. I also heard a brief interview of him last year. he was talking about having a child at 77, and how everything good happened to him after he turned 70. He remarked that not many people can say that.

He will be missed.


----------



## angelize56

What a shame! To die so young and so unexpected! 

'Babylon 5' actor dies
Richard Biggs played Dr. Stephen Franklin on sci-fi series
Tuesday, May 25, 2004 Posted: 1:01 PM EDT (1701 GMT) 

(CNN) -- Richard Biggs, who played Dr. Stephen Franklin on "Babylon 5" and also had a long run on the soap opera "Days of Our Lives," died Saturday. He was 44, according to the actor's Web site. 

A posting on a "Babylon 5" message board by J. Michael Straczynski, the sci-fi show's creator, said the cause of death has not been determined but that "paramedics who showed up suggested it was either an aneurysm or a massive stroke."

Biggs, a graduate of the University of Southern California School of Theatre, gained his first major exposure as Dr. Marcus Hunter on "Days of Our Lives." He was on the NBC show for five years.

He also appeared on Lifetime's "Any Day Now" and "Strong Medicine." Most recently, he played Clayton Boudreaux on the CBS soap opera "Guiding Light."

"Babylon 5" fans and staff were shocked by his passing.

"Richard was a consummate professional, but more than that he was an honorable, stand-up guy," Straczynski wrote in his posting. "He was, quite simply, a terrific guy, and everyone here is just devastated at the news."

Biggs is survived by his wife, Lori Gerber, and two sons.


----------



## LANMaster

Dang. I liked him.
I liked the first 3 seasons of B5. It got a little too far out there after that, but it was a good sci-fi series.


----------



## angelize56

LAN: In case anyone watches "Strong Medicine"....he was Dr. Campbell's love interest on the show. Take care. angel


----------



## angelize56

Hopefully Princess Di and her Mom will reunite for eternity. 

Princess Diana's mother dies at 67
Thursday, June 3, 2004 Posted: 1:19 PM EDT (1719 GMT) 

LONDON, England (CNN) -- The mother of the late Princess Diana, Frances Shand Kydd, has died after a long illness, her family told CNN.

Shand Kydd, 67, was admitted to hospital near her home in Scotland several days ago.

She died at her home near Oban in Scotland, Canon Donald MacKay, a Roman Catholic priest who said he was with her when she died, told The Associated Press.

The death was also confirmed by a spokesman for her son, Earl Spencer.

"Earl Spencer's mother passed away peacefully this morning after suffering from a long illness. Now this is private time for the family to grieve," said a spokesman for Diana's brother, Earl Charles Spencer.

Shand Kydd's personal life included a number of difficulties and tragedies -- including the early death of her children and two well-publicized divorces.

Her health had been failing in recent months and the grandmother of Princes William and Harry had been taken from her home on Seil Island, where she led a reclusive life, to a hospital in Oban on the Scottish mainland a number of times.

Buckingham Palace said Queen Elizabeth II has sent a private message of condolence to Earl Spencer.

The Roman Catholic Bishop of Argyll and the Isles, the Right Rev. Ian Murray, said Shand Kydd was a "deeply spiritual woman."

"She once said that her father had taught her to treat everyone the same, whether they came from 'castle, cottage or caravan.' That was a lesson she lived out very well, and many people, from all walks of life, will be saddened by her passing," Murray said.

Family friend Lord St John of Fawsley paid tribute. "She was a very kind and caring person who loved her daughter, the Princess of Wales, very much.  :up:

"She found lasting peace and comfort in the Catholic Church," the constitutional expert told the UK's Press Association.

A spokesperson for the Diana, Princess of Wales Memorial Fund said their thoughts were with the family of Shand Kydd. 

"Mrs Shand Kydd, as an executor of the late Princess's estate, played a valuable role in supporting the Memorial Fund, and her contribution will be much missed."


----------



## celticsong22

Just heard that Ronald Reagan died. The "Great Communicator" communicates no more. It's a sad day for his family. Our thoughts and prayers should go out to them today.


----------



## bassetman

I am sure it is a sad day for many peolple. I did not like his politics, but I respect(ed) him as a person.


----------



## eggplant43

http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/wp-dyn/A18329-2004Jun5?language=printer


----------



## angelize56

Guitarist Robert Quine found dead
Played with Lou Reed, Tom Waits, Matthew Sweet
Tuesday, June 8, 2004 Posted: 8:50 AM EDT (1250 GMT) 

LOS ANGELES, California/NEW YORK (Billboard) -- Guitarist Robert Quine, one of punk rock's most daring soloists, was found dead Saturday in his New York apartment. He was 61.

According to close friend and guitar maker Rick Kelly, who discovered Quine's body, the musician died of a heroin overdose Memorial Day weekend. He had been despondent over the recent death of his wife.

Born in Akron, Ohio, Quine was heavily influenced by the Velvet Underground, whose music he recorded obsessively while living in San Francisco. He moved to New York in 1971 and became the lead guitarist for bassist Richard Hell's important group the Voidoids, with whom he recorded two albums. His skittering, unpredictable work with Hell defined the possibilities of punk guitar.

During the '80s, he recorded and toured frequently with Lou Reed and played on saxophonist/composer John Zorn's best-known albums. Quine made key guest appearances on Tom Waits' "Rain Dogs" (1985) and Marianne Faithfull's "Strange Weather" (1987). In 1989, he began a long association with Matthew Sweet; he also worked regularly with Lloyd Cole.

In 2001, Universal released a three-CD box of Quine's live 1969 recordings of the Velvet Underground, "The Bootleg Series Volume 1: The Quine Tapes."

"Robert Quine was a magnificent guitar player -- an original and innovative tyro of the vintage beast," Reed said in a statement released to Billboard.com. "He was an extraordinary mixture of taste, intelligence and rock'n'roll abilities coupled with major technique and a scholar's memory for every decent guitar lick ever played under the musical son. He made tapes for me for which I am eternally grateful -- tapes of the juiciest parts of solos from players long gone. 

"Quine was smarter than them all. And the proof is in the recordings, some of which happily are mine. If you can find more interesting sounds and musical clusters than Quine on 'Waves of Fear' (from Reed's 1982 album "The Blue Mask"), well, it's probably something else by Robert."

"He was a marvelous guitarist, a soulful music lover with high standards and had an eviscerating wit," Patti Smith Band drummer Jay Dee Daugherty told Billboard.com. "He did not suffer fools gladly, but made up for it with a thinly disguised generosity of spirit."


----------



## LANMaster

Ray Charles - moments ago

edit: photo and comments below added

What a golden talent and a genuinely good man.
I will personally miss seeing his cameos on shows.
He always lit up the room.


----------



## Infidel_Kastro

Damn. I will always remember him from the Blues brothers, but more important, singing "Georgia".
God bless.


----------



## angelize56

Hi Mike: I would have posted about Ray...but I just got online! It was visiting nurse day!  Take care! angel

Legendary Singer Ray Charles Dies

POSTED: 3:38 pm EDT June 10, 2004
UPDATED: 4:19 pm EDT June 10, 2004

A spokesman says music legend Ray Charles has died. He was 73.

Spokesman Jerry Digney said Charles died today while surrounded by family and friends.

The Grammy-winning crooner blended gospel and blues in such crowd-pleasers as "What'd I Say" and heartfelt ballads like "Georgia on My Mind." 

A gifted pianist and saxophonist, Charles explored many music genres, including blues, country, jazz and big band. Among his classic hits were "Hit the Road Jack" and "I Can't Stop Loving You." He also gave different creative spins to "America the Beautiful" and "Makin' Whoopie."

He also collaborated on pop tunes, which included a piano/vocal duet, "Baby Grand," with Billy Joel, in 1986.

Charles was born Ray Charles Robinson in Albany, Ga., on Sept. 23, 1930. He lost his sight to glaucoma at age 7 and was orphaned at age 15.

Over his career, Charles earned 12 Grammy Awards and he was an original inductee of the Rock and Roll of Hall of Fame in 1986.

Last year nagging hip problems kept Charles off the road. More than 30 shows over Charles' 53 years on the road had to be called off because of his hips.

Charles' last public appearance was alongside Clint Eastwood on April 30, when the city of Los Angeles designated the singer's studios, built 40 years ago in central Los Angeles, as a historic landmark.


----------



## lisaa7002

I remember him from the Nanny mostly. He & Yetta together were so Cute.


----------



## angelize56

*Poet, Muscular Dystrophy Advocate Mattie Stepanek Dies* 
13-Year-Old Inspired Millions With Poetry, Courage

POSTED: 9:45 pm EDT June 22, 2004

ANNAPOLIS, Md. -- In only 13 years, he became a best-selling writer and a prominent voice for muscular dystrophy sufferers. :up:

Mattie Stepanek died Tuesday from a rare form of the disease at Children's National Medical Center in Washington, D.C. 

A hospital official said Stepanek had been hospitalized since early March for complications related to the disease that impaired most of his body's functions.

*In his short life, the tireless Stepanek wrote five volumes of poetry that sold millions of copies. Three of the volumes reached the New York Times' best-seller list*. :up: 

Entertainer Jerry Lewis said in a statement that Stepanek was "something very special."

His poems brought him admirers including Oprah Winfrey and former President Carter.


----------



## angelize56

A fitting farewell to this sweet young boy! :up:

Ex-President Carter Eulogizes Mattie Stepanek
Carter Calls 13-Year-Old Poet 'Most Extraordinary Person' He's Met

POSTED: 2:14 pm EDT June 28, 2004
UPDATED: 2:35 pm EDT June 28, 2004

WHEATON, Md. -- Former President Jimmy Carter on Monday eulogized a 13-year-old poet as the "most extraordinary person" he's ever met.

Carter spoke at the funeral of Mattie Stepanek, the young muscular dystrophy advocate who wrote several best-selling books of inspirational poetry while suffering from the disease.

Carter recalled how he met the boy three years ago, when the Make-A-Wish Foundation sent him a letter saying Mattie's final request was to meet him. 

Carter said he was "surprised and honored" and that the two began a friendship after meeting on a television show.

Carter got a laugh from the crowd when he told them how Mattie's poetry books always rose higher on the best-seller list than his books -- and that the boy tried to console him.

Talk-show host Oprah Winfrey also was on hand, saying those who met Stepanek will "glow" for the rest of their lives.

Stepanek died Tuesday from a rare form of the disease at Children's National Medical Center in Washington, D.C.

A hospital official said Stepanek had been hospitalized since early March for complications related to the disease that impaired most of his body's functions.

In his short life, the tireless Stepanek wrote five volumes of poetry that sold millions of copies. Three of the volumes reached the New York Times' best-seller list.

Entertainer Jerry Lewis said in a statement that Stepanek was "something very special."


----------



## eggplant43

I didn't know about Mattie until now, but it's clear he's touched a number of lives in a very powerful way. Obviously, he was special. He sure took advantage of the life he was given. :up:


----------



## angelize56

Good morning Bruce.  I was hoping more people would see his death notice I posted here. A remarkable young man! :up: Take care. angel


----------



## THoey

http://www.kpho.com/Global/story.asp?S=1990163&nav=23KtOOSA

Marlon Brando Dies at Age 80

(CBS 5 News)--The man called the greatest actor of all time has died.

CBS 5 News has learned Marlon Brando passed away Thursday in Los Angeles.

Brando may be best known for his roles in "The Godfather" and "On the Waterfront". He won oscars for his work in those 2 films. The cause of death is still unknown. Marlon Brando was 80 years old.

*EDIT: Hold the presses. Fox News pulled their version of this story. At this time it is unconfirmed.*

*EDIT 2: Sadly, confirmed...*


----------



## plschwartz

Marlon Brando.
May he rest in peace.
Like Orson Wells his talent was so large that it outgrew his ability to use it.


----------



## LANMaster

God made him an offer that he couldn't refuse.


----------



## lisaa7002

Lan. I really liked him. I didn't like the godfather movies, but loved Don Jaun Demarco, he was really good in that. - & Guys & Dolls is just an excellent movie.


----------



## bigh47

Roger Ward Indy 500 winner from the 50s/60s dies aged 83. Got his autograph a couple of years ago at Goodwood Festival of Speed.
R.I.P.

Howard


----------



## angelize56

Mourning Phoebe Carnovsky

Phoebe Brand Carnovsky died yesterday. You don't know her name, but Phoebe  who was a spry 97 years old  was a famous acting teacher and actress, a founding member of the legendary Group Theater in the 1930s. She was the widow of the great Shakespearean actor Morris Carnovsky.

In the 1950s, the Carnovskys' lives were ruined when director Elia Kazan named them as Communists in front of the House Un-American Activities Committee. Kazan named 10 people altogether in order to save his own skin, including writers Lillian Hellman, Dashiell Hammett and Clifford Odets.

Carnovsky was called before the committee, but he invoked the Fifth Amendment. He was dismissed and the couple was blacklisted. Unable to work in Hollywood, the two turned to the theater, where they became legends.

If not for Carnovsky's act of courage, and Kazan's act of cowardice, the couple might have become Jessica Tandy and Hume Cronyn. Carnovsky was as well regarded, if not better, than Laurence Olivier for his performances in Shakespeare plays.

Brand talked about her early politicization in the 1930s when I last saw her five years ago.

"We were progressives," she said. "In those days it was a time of great unionization. The Wobblies were a very radical unionizing group who were killed," referring to the famous union group which took on the Arizona copper-mining companies in 1917.

"We thought you had to have unions," Brand said. "We started Equity and the CIO. There were sit-in strikes. Gangsters owned New York City. So you had to do something. You had to see a way out. So many, many people were radical. Especially people in the theater. It was the only way at that time that we could see a future, whether it's the right one or wrong one."

Brand wound up making just one movie in her whole life  Louis Malle's "Vanya on 42nd St" in 1994. It was the price she paid for integrity. She was not opposed to actors speaking their minds, by the way.

"I've always admired Susan Sarandon," she told me. "People have to say what they believe. You have to fight for what you think is right. Otherwise, what are you? Nothing."


----------



## angelize56

Signed, Sealed, Delivered: Syreeta Wright

Singer-songwriter Syreeta Wright.

Stevie Wonder's first wife (1970-72) and long-time collaborator was 58. She died after a long fight with cancer.

Syreeta's voice is well known to pop-radio listeners. Her biggest hit was "With You I'm Born Again," a duet with Billy Preston.

Syreeta was also a great lyricist, writing several hits with Stevie, including "I Was Made to Love Her," "Blame It On the Sun," "If You Really Love Me," "Signed, Sealed Delivered (I'm Yours)" and the Spinners' immortal classic, "It's A Shame."

She was so good that Berry Gordy wanted her to replace Diana Ross when Ross left the Supremes, but Wright declined.

Stevie was married to her more than 30 years ago, but he recently asked audiences to pray for her, and they remained very friendly to the end. :up: Rest in peace, Syreeta.


----------



## angelize56

How sad!  "Weezy" is gone! 

*Isabel Sanford, 'Jeffersons' star, dies*
Actress was 86
Monday, July 12, 2004 Posted: 1:26 PM EDT (1726 GMT)

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Actress Isabel Sanford, best known as "Weezie," Louise Jefferson on the television sitcom "The Jeffersons," died of natural causes, her publicist said Monday. She was 86.

Sanford died Friday at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, where she had been hospitalized since July 4, said Brad Lemack. Her daughter, Pamela Ruff, was at her side, he said.

Her health had waned after undergoing preventive surgery on a neck artery 10 months ago, Lemack said. He did not give a specific cause of death.

Sanford co-starred with Sherman Hemsley from 1975 to 1985 on CBS' "The Jeffersons," a spin-off of the popular series "All in the Family," in which she also appeared.

In 1981, Sanford became the first black woman to receive an Emmy for Best Actress in a Comedy Series for her work on "The Jeffersons."

She also played Tillie, the maid to Spencer Tracy and Katharine Hepburn's Matt and Christina Drayton, in "Guess Who's Coming to Dinner" (1967) -- her feature film debut.

Recently, Sanford lent her voice to "The Simpsons" and appeared in commercial campaigns for Denny's restaurants and retailer Old Navy.

Besides her daughter, Sanford is survived by two sons, seven grandchildren and six great-grandchildren.


----------



## bassetman

That is sad, I forgot to post (maybe already done) that Jeff Smith the Frugal Gourmet died this week too.
He was accused of sexual harassment which ended his career. He was never charged, but his Ins. Co. paid off the claimants.


----------



## hotskates

I used to watch The Frugal Gourmet all the time and LOVED Jeff Smith's sense of humor that made his show so entertaining. And, he always threw in a history lesson at the same time. I learned a lot from that show. He was known for saying "I bid you peace" at the end of every show.


----------



## bassetman

Me too!


----------



## angelize56

I didn't know Anna Lee had died until I saw the tribute show to her yesterday!  I thought her character Lila Quartermaine on "General Hopsital" was loving and special...as I'm sure she was in real life!

*Soap Star Anna Lee Dies At 91*
Actress Starred During Hollywood's Golden Era

POSTED: 7:52 am EDT May 17, 2004
UPDATED: 8:03 am EDT May 17, 2004

Anna Lee, the actress who portrayed the character Lila Quartermaine on "General Hospital" for more than two decades, died Friday of pneumonia. She was 91.

The actress, whose breakthrough role was in 1941's "How Green Was My Valley," had been ailing for the past several months and died at her home near Beverly Hills with her son by her side.

Lee was paralyzed from the waist down in a car accident shortly after she joined the cast of the soap opera "General Hospital." She left her regular role on the popular soap last year.

Born in Kent, England, Lee studied acting in London and was known as "*the British bombshell*" when touring with the London Repertory Theatre. (She remained as lovely until the day she passed away!)

In the early 1930s she moved to California to work in Hollywood, and appeared in more than 60 films including "The Sound of Music" (1965), "Fort Apache" (1948) and "King Solomon's Mines" (1937).

In 1982, Lee received an MBE, or Member of the Order of the British Empire award.

Lee was married three times, first to Robert Stevenson, the director of dozens of films including "The Love Bug" and "Mary Poppins." She was married to George Stafford for two decades and later wed writer Robert Nathan in 1970. Nathan died in 1985.

Lee was to be honored with a lifetime achievement award at the upcoming Daytime Emmy Awards ceremony.


----------



## angelize56

*Pilot who dropped atom bomb on Nagasaki dies at 84*
Charles W. Sweeney was outspoken defender of bombings
Saturday, July 17, 2004 Posted: 9:39 PM EDT (0139 GMT)

MILTON, Massachusetts (AP) -- Charles W. Sweeney, a retired Air Force general who piloted the plane that dropped an atomic bomb on Nagasaki in the final days of World War II, has died at age 84.

Sweeney died Thursday at Massachusetts General Hospital in Boston, hospital spokeswoman Christine Johanson said. She did not disclose the cause of death. The Associated Press left messages Saturday at phone numbers listed to the Sweeney family in the Boston suburb of Milton.

Sweeney was 25 when he piloted the B-29 bomber that attacked Nagasaki on August 9, 1945, three days after the Enola Gay dropped an atomic bomb on Hiroshima and six days before Japan surrendered.

About 70,000 people were killed in the explosion of the bomb, dubbed "Fat Man." It was the first bomb Sweeney ever dropped on an enemy target.

Sweeney was an outspoken defender of the bombings, appearing on CNN and speaking at colleges and universities.

Sweeney also wrote a book, "War's End: An Eyewitness Account of America's Last Atomic Mission," to counter what he considered "cockamamie theories" that the bombings were unnecessary.

"I looked upon it as a duty. I just wanted the war to be over, so we could get back home to our loved ones," Sweeney told The Patriot Ledger of Quincy in 1995. "I hope my missions were the last ones of their kind that will ever be flown."

Sweeney also flew an instrument plane that accompanied the Enola Gay during the attack on Hiroshima.

His own B-29, Bock's Car, is not as well-known, though the bombing was harrowing for the crew. The flight had fuel problems from the start, and clouds and smoke were covering the mission's primary target, the city of Kokura.

After making several dangerous passes over the city, Sweeney abandoned the primary target for Nagasaki. A break in the clouds allowed the bomb to be dropped, Sweeney said.

Sweeney was a graduate of North Quincy High School who traced his passion for flying to a local airfield. He became a brigadier general in 1956, and at the time was the youngest man in the Air Force to reach that rank. He retired in 1976.


----------



## angelize56

*New York Dolls bassist dead at 55*
Thursday, July 15, 2004 Posted: 8:23 AM EDT (1223 GMT)

NEW YORK (Billboard) -- New York Dolls bassist Arthur Kane died Tuesday night in Los Angeles due to complications from leukemia, the pioneering '70s glam rock group's manager told Billboard.com. Kane was 55.

The reunited Dolls were fresh off a well-received appearance at Morrissey's Meltdown Festival in London last month and had also opened some of Morrissey's concerts in May in New York.

It is unclear if the David Johansen-led group will still perform next month at Little Steven's International Underground Garage Festival in New York.

The Dolls are scheduled to release an album for Morrissey's Attack imprint in September, but no details have been revealed. Johansen is understood to be in Paris and is preparing a statement on the group's future.

Kane is the fourth member of the Dolls to pass away, including guitarist Johnny Thunders, who died of a drug overdose in 1991.


----------



## angelize56

It really makes me so sad that children have to die! *Sniff* What a precious little girl Alex was! :up: Rest in the arms of the angels little angel!  You left a life-long legacy behind....you were special Alex!  :up: God bless you! 

*Girl who raised $700,000 for cancer research dies*  
Monday, August 2, 2004 Posted: 3:47 PM EDT (1947 GMT)

PHILADELPHIA, Pennsylvania (AP) -- A young cancer patient who started a lemonade stand to raise money for cancer research, sparking a nationwide fund-raising campaign that has raised hundreds of thousands of dollars, has died at her home. She was 8. 

Alexandra Scott, of Wynnewood, whose battle with pediatric cancer captured hearts nationwide, "*passed on peacefully with us holding her hands*," her parents, Jay and Liz Scott, said in an e-mail, The Philadelphia Inquirer reported Monday.

"*She just slipped away," Liz Scott told the paper Sunday. "You could see when she was ready. She let off a big sigh, and went off to sleep. She was very calm. For that, we're grateful. You're always fearful it's going to be scary*."

A call and an e-mail sent to the family Sunday night were not immediately returned to The Associated Press.

Alexandra, diagnosed just before her first birthday with neuroblastoma, an aggressive form of childhood cancer, decided to set up a lemonade stand to raise money for treatment. *She took in $2,000 that first year, and a series of stands had raised a total of $200,000 after four years*.

In June, lemonade stand fund-raisers were set up in all 50 states, as well as in Canada and France, and Alexandra and her family appeared on Oprah Winfrey's TV program and the "Today" show.

*Alex hoped that her Alex's Lemonade Stand charity would raise $1 million this year for cancer research. The effort has passed the $700,000 mark, and Volvo of North America had pledged to hold a fall fund-raising event to assure that the $1 million goal would be reached, Liz Scott said*. :up:

Since June, Alex's quality of life had dropped off, and her health had severely deteriorated in the last few days  , her mother said. Still, her daughter was determined to push forward even as her condition worsened, she said.

"*She had a lot of faith and faith in research and trying the newest things*," Liz Scott said.


----------



## angelize56

*'Ajax man' actor dead at 75*
Eugene Roche also had roles on 'All in the Family,' 'Magnum'
Monday, August 2, 2004 Posted: 10:10 AM EDT (1410 GMT)

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Eugene Roche, a paunchy character actor who played the kitchen-cleaning "Ajax man" in commercials and had memorable roles in such television shows as "All in the Family" and "Magnum P.I" has died at age 75.

Roche died Wednesday after suffering a heart attack in an Encino hospital, family friend Timothy Wayne said Friday. He had been hospitalized Monday for tests after suffering a mild heart attack at his home in Sherman Oaks, Wayne said.

Roche's name may not be familiar to most audiences, but his face surely was.

Plump and jovial with glinting eyes, Roche costarred on TV's "Webster" as a lovable landlord, and was Archie Bunker's neighborhood nemesis Pinky Peterson on "All in the Family."

Roche, born in Boston, also played the curmudgeonly "old school" private investigator Luther Gillis on "Magnum P.I.," the sly attorney E. Ronald Mallu on the sitcom "Soap" and the newspaper editor Harry Burns on "Perfect Strangers."

One of his most memorable movie roles was in 1971's "Slaughterhouse-Five," based on the novel by Kurt Vonnegut Jr. Roche played a likable POW named Edgar Derby, who amid the scorched remains of a firebombed Dresden picks up an intact porcelain figurine as a souvenir -- and is promptly executed for looting by his German captors.

Survivors include his wife, Anntoni, and their nine children.


----------



## LANMaster

Police say Rick James has died

---- breaking no further news at this time


----------



## Infidel_Kastro

LANMaster said:


> Police say Rick James has died
> 
> ---- breaking no further news at this time


The creator of the hit "Super Freak" RICK JAMES has died, a Los Angeles Police Department spokesperson confirmed to ET. No details regarding his death were immediately available and the investigation is ongoing. The 56-year-old funk star was best known for his 1981 hit "Super Freak." He later fell victim to a crack cocaine addiction that led to a conviction for assaulting and holding a woman against her will. In 1998, James suffered a stroke. Just two months ago, James took the stage to receive a special ASCAP Rhythm & Soul Music Awards in Beverly Hills.

http://et.tv.yahoo.com/newslink/


----------



## angelize56

From CNN:

'Super Freak' Rick James dead 
Friday, August 6, 2004 Posted: 1934 GMT (0334 HKT) 

(CNN) -- Singer Rick James was found dead in his home Friday morning by his caretaker, a Los Angeles police Department spokesman said.

James, 56, was a musical icon of the early 1980's and credited with helping to create the "punk funk" style of music that was characterized in his 1981 album "Street Songs."

"Street Songs" was widely acclaimed as a masterpiece upon its release and featured such hits as "Super Freak," "Give it To Me Baby," and "Fire and Desire."

"Street Songs" went triple platinum and catapulted James into the forefront of the funk movement.

The album's gritty content earned James a bad boy reputation that he often had a tough time living down. Some critics said it led to his eventual involvement with drugs and a conviction for aggravated assault and false imprisonment in the 1990s.


----------



## angelize56

Goodbye Ol' Red! 

*Red Adair, world-renowned firefighter, dies*
Sunday, August 8, 2004 Posted: 4:18 AM EDT (0818 GMT)

HOUSTON, Texas (AP) -- Paul N. "Red" Adair, a world-renowned oil well firefighter who revolutionized the science of capping exploding and burning wells, has died, his daughter said. He was 89.

Adair, who boasted that none of his employees ever suffered a serious injury fighting the dangerous fires, died Saturday evening of natural causes at a Houston hospital, his daughter, Robyn Adair, told The Associated Press.

Adair founded Red Adair Co. Inc. in 1959 and is credited with battling more than 2,000 land and offshore oil well fires, including the hundreds of wells left burning after the Iraqis fled Kuwait at the end of the Persian Gulf War in 1991.

The 5-foot-7 Houston native proudly spent his 76th birthday clad in his traditional red overalls, swinging valves in place as his crews capped 117 Kuwaiti wells left burning by retreating Iraqi troops.

"Retire? I don't know what that word means," he told reporters at the time. "As long as a man is able to work and he's productive out there and he feels good -- keep at it. I've got too many of my friends that retired and went home and got on a rocking chair, and about a year and a half later, I'm always going to the cemetery."

Adair, who finally did retire in 1994 and sold his company, was instrumental in expediting the shipment of crucial supplies and equipment into Kuwait by testifying before the Gulf Pollution Task Force and meeting with then-President George H.W. Bush about the logistics of the firefighting operation.

Thanks in part to Adair's expertise, a firefighting operation expected to last three to five years was completed in nine months, saving millions of barrels of oil and stopping an intercontinental air pollution disaster.

Adair barely changed his hectic pace as he continued to pursue his specialty. His concession to later years was an occasional mid-afternoon nap as a crew boss watched over operations. His hearing had deteriorated somewhat because of years of standing amid thundering well fires.

"It scares you: all the noise, the rattling, the shaking," Adair once said, describing a blowout. "But the look on everybody's face when you're finished and packing, it's the best smile in the world; and there's nobody hurt, and the well's under control."

Adair spent a lifetime using explosives, drilling mud and concrete to control and cap wild well fires.

His death-defying feats included battling the July 1988 explosion of the Piper Alpha platform that killed 167 men in the North Sea.

His daring and his reputation for having never met a blowout he couldn't cap earned him the nickname "Hellfighter." It inspired the title of a 1968 movie based on Adair's life, "The Hellfighters," in which John Wayne played him.

"That's one of the best honors in the world: To have The Duke play you in a movie," Adair said.

Adair, who never showed fear in life, joked in 1991 that the hereafter would be no different.

"*I've done made a deal with the devil," Adair said. "He said he's going to give me an air-conditioned place when I go down there, if I go there, so I won't put all the fires out*."  :up:


----------



## LANMaster

TV Cook Show Host Julia Child Dies
Julia Child, Whose TV Shows Taught Millions to Cook, Dies at 91 in Her Sleep

http://abcnews.go.com/wire/US/ap20040813_794.html


----------



## eggplant43

She will be missed. She always felt like that quirky, way cool aunt who knew so much, and you always looked forward to her visit.


----------



## angelize56

*'On Death' author Kubler-Ross dies
Among Time's top 100 thinkers of 20th century*
Wednesday, August 25, 2004 Posted: 9:13 AM EDT (1313 GMT)

PHOENIX, Arizona (AP) -- Dr. Elisabeth Kubler-Ross, an internationally known psychiatrist, author and expert on death and dying who became a pioneer for hospice care, has died, her family said. She was 78.

Kubler-Ross, who suffered a series of strokes in 1995, died Tuesday of natural causes at home.

*Kubler-Ross' 1969 book "On Death and Dying" was a best seller with her theory that the dying go through five stages of grief -- denial, anger, bargaining, depression and acceptance*.

Kubler-Ross wrote more than 20 books dealing with the natural phenomenon of dying with her writings translated in 26 languages, according to her Web site.

Born in Zurich, Switzerland, Kubler-Ross graduated medical school at the University of Zurich in 1957. She came to New York the following year and was appalled by hospital treatment of dying patients.

Kubler-Ross began giving lectures featuring terminally ill patients, who talked about what they were going through. That led to her 1969 book.

*In 1999, Time magazine named Kubler-Ross as one of the "100 Most Important Thinkers" of the past century*.


----------



## angelize56

Shocked and saddened to hear of Laura's death so young! A year younger than me!  I loved her song "Gloria" and remember it was used in "Flashdance"....the scene where the girl did the ice-skating competition. Ironic in a way...as that girl, Sunni Johnson, died right after that movie came out at age 23 of a brain aneurysm! 

*Singer Laura Branigan dies at 47*
Sunday, August 29, 2004 Posted: 6:35 AM EDT (1035 GMT)

EAST QUOGUE, New York (AP) -- Laura Branigan, a Grammy-nominated pop singer best known for her 1982 platinum hit "Gloria," has died. She was 47.

*Branigan died Thursday at home in her sleep, said her manager, John Bowers. He would not disclose the cause, although her official Web site listed it as a brain aneurysm*.

"Gloria," a signature song from her debut album "Branigan," stayed atop the pop charts for 36 weeks and earned her a Grammy nomination for best female pop vocalist, the first of four nominations in her career.

She also made television appearances, including guest spots on "CHIPS," and in the films "Mugsy's Girls" and "Backstage."

Branigan released seven albums after her debut "Branigan," including "Solitaire," "Self Control," and "How Am I Supposed to Live Without You," which was co-written with Michael Bolton. Her songs also appeared on soundtracks for the films "Flashdance" and "Ghostbusters."

Branigan, born July 3, 1957, and raised in Brewster, New York, attended the Academy of Dramatic Arts in Manhattan. During the late 1970s, she toured Europe as a backing vocalist for Canadian singer and songwriter Leonard Cohen. She signed as a solo artist with Atlantic Records in 1982.

After her run of success in the 1980s, her releases in the early 1990s attracted little attention. In 1994, she sang a duet with David Hasselhoff called "I Believe" for the soundtrack of the television show "Baywatch." She released a 13-track "Best of Branigan" LP the next year.

After the death of her husband, Lawrence Kruteck, in 1996, Branigan stopped performing but returned to the stage in 2001. In 2002 she starred as Janis Joplin in the off-Broadway musical "Love, Janis," which earned her rave reviews.

Branigan recently had been working on material for a new release.

She is survived by her mother, two brothers and a sister. Funeral services are scheduled for Monday.


----------



## angelize56

And another beautiful voice is stilled. 

*Nashville legend Skeeter Davis dead*
Singer hit No. 1 with 'End of the World'
09/20/04 11:11 AM, EDT

Skeeter Davis, who hit the top of the pop charts with "The End of the World" in 1963 and sang on the Grand Ole Opry radio show for more than 40 years, died Sunday of cancer. She was 72.


----------



## angelize56

*Attorney to Stars Marvin Mitchelson Dies at 76*
Mon Sep 20, 2004 07:13 AM ET

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Marvin Mitchelson, the Hollywood divorce lawyer who pioneered the concept of "palimony," died on Saturday in Beverly Hills, a hospital spokeswoman said. He was 76.

Mitchelson, who represented Joan Collins, Zsa Zsa Gabor, Roseanne Arnold and boxer Mike Tyson among other celebrities, died at the Rehabilitation Center of Beverly Hills after a long battle with cancer, a spokeswoman told Reuters.

"He was working right up until a couple months ago. He loved to work," Mitchelson's publicist Sy Presten told Reuters.

Mitchelson first gained national attention as a young attorney in 1963 when he won a Supreme Court ruling that guaranteed legal representation for indigents who appealed court decisions.

But he became best known as a high-profile divorce lawyer who represented the likes of Marlon Brando's ex-wife, actress Anna Kashfi, Bob Dylan's ex-wife, Sara, James Mason's ex-wife, Pamela, and many others.

In 1979 Mitchelson represented actor Lee Marvin's ex-girlfriend, Michelle Triola, in a now-famous "palimony" case, a term Mitchelson coined for the division of assets of unmarried couples who separated.

"He always said palimony is a commitment with no rings. He told me that many times," Presten said.

In 1993, Mitchelson was convicted for not paying taxes on some $2 million in income. He was suspended by the California bar, forced into bankruptcy and lost his Beverly Hills home.

After exhausting his appeals, Mitchelson eventually served two years in prison from 1996 to 1998, an experience he later credited with changing his outlook on life.

During his prison term, Mitchelson ran the law library, organized an opera club and helped many of his fellow inmates with appeals, overturning several convictions.

After a seven-year suspension, the California State Bar allowed Mitchelson to resume his law practice in 2000 after determining he was fit to return to the legal profession.

Last year Mitchelson won a $216-million settlement from King Fahd bin Abdul Aziz of the kingdom of Saudi Arabia after a decades-old divorce battle between a Saudi sheik who had been a member of the Saudi royal family and his estranged wife.

Born in Detroit, Mitchelson spent most of his life studying, living and working in the Los Angeles area. He wrote two books, including "Made In Heaven, Settled In Court," (1979) and "Living Together" (1981).

He is survived by his wife of 45 years, Marcella and son, Morgan. Funeral services will be private.


----------



## angelize56

*'It's Raining Men' singer dead*
Wednesday, September 29, 2004 Posted: 10:08 AM EDT (1408 GMT)

SAN FRANCISCO, California (AP) -- Izora Rhodes Armstead, who sang the 1980's dance club hit "It's Raining Men" as one half of the Weather Girls, has died. Her age was unknown.

Armstead, who along with partner Martha Wash started out as background singers for San Francisco disco diva Sylvester before forming the Weather Girls, died on September 16 of heart failure at a hospital in San Leandro, about 20 miles east of San Francisco.

Armstead and Wash, who met when they sang in the same gospel group, were known as Two Tons O' Fun when they sang on four Sylvester Albums, including his No. 1 club hits, "Dance (Disco Heat)" and "(You Make Me Feel) Mighty Real."

After leaving Sylvester, they made three albums as the Weather Girls before splitting up. One of the albums, "Success," featured the 1983 song "It's Raining Men" -- co-written by "Late Show" bandleader Paul Shaffer -- which was a No. 1 dance club hit.


----------



## valley

its odd that this thread would pop up. I almost thought about finding it myself. 

Paul Lashomb, 68, killed yesterday in a head on collision with another car (the other car was at fault) He died on the scene, as did the other driver. He was the father of my best friend, Kimmy.  He was a quiet man with a gentle spirit. Very likable.


----------



## angelize56

It was meant to be Val!

Sorry to hear of the death of Paul.  It seems there is so much grief around here lately...Bruce's wife dying...Eddie's Grandpa dying....Candy's friend's daughter dying.... so sad.  *Hugs*


----------



## valley

I hadnt heard about Eddies gramp passing, or Candy's friends daughter!  Guess I need to get to announcements and see for myself. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## angelize56

Candy's friend's daughter was that pretty 19 year old girl who died at a campus from binge drinking...I believe you'll find details in the "Broken News" thread. Eddie's Grandpa is in the thread in "Announcements."


----------



## angelize56

Val: #288 here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=1953476

It was Candy's friend's niece....


----------



## angelize56

First of all...in memory of LANMaster's grandson Jaden who died at 4 hours of age..... 

*****

And in case you don't read "Breaking News". 

'Psycho' Star Janet Leigh Dies at 77
Mon Oct 4, 2004 08:21 AM ET 

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Hollywood movie star Janet Leigh, best known as the knife attack victim in Alfred Hitchcock's "Psycho," has died at the age of 77, CNN reported on Monday. 

"Janet Leigh died peacefully in her home Sunday afternoon," Heidi Schaeffer, a spokeswoman for Leigh's daughter, actress Jamie Lee Curtis, was quoted as saying. 

Leigh died in her Beverly Hills home. Daughters Jamie Lee and Kelly Curtis and her fourth husband, Robert Brandt, were at the home, Schaeffer said. 

Leigh had been battling vasculitis -- an inflammation of the blood vessels -- for a year, she said. 

Leigh also appeared in films such as "The Manchurian Candidate" (1962), "Bye Bye Birdie" (1963), "Little Women" (1949) and "Touch of Evil" (1958).


----------



## bassetman

Lan I am so sorry to hear of your loss! 

If you feel up to telling details, please do so. If not that's OK too, it personal, close and intense.

My thoughts are with you and yours. 

John



angelize56 said:


> First of all...in memory of LANMaster's grandson Jaden who died at 4 hours of age.....
> 
> *****
> 
> And in case you don't read "Breaking News".
> 
> 'Psycho' Star Janet Leigh Dies at 77
> Mon Oct 4, 2004 08:21 AM ET
> 
> LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Hollywood movie star Janet Leigh, best known as the knife attack victim in Alfred Hitchcock's "Psycho," has died at the age of 77, CNN reported on Monday.
> 
> "Janet Leigh died peacefully in her home Sunday afternoon," Heidi Schaeffer, a spokeswoman for Leigh's daughter, actress Jamie Lee Curtis, was quoted as saying.
> 
> Leigh died in her Beverly Hills home. Daughters Jamie Lee and Kelly Curtis and her fourth husband, Robert Brandt, were at the home, Schaeffer said.
> 
> Leigh had been battling vasculitis -- an inflammation of the blood vessels -- for a year, she said.
> 
> Leigh also appeared in films such as "The Manchurian Candidate" (1962), "Bye Bye Birdie" (1963), "Little Women" (1949) and "Touch of Evil" (1958).


----------



## Mulderator

I am sorry for the loss as well, LAN, but better the death came quickly then for there to have time for significant attachment. There will be more grandchildren on the way some day, I am sure. :up:


----------



## LANMaster

Thanks Marlene, John, and Chris.

Things could have been much, much worse.
Things are better today, but the reflecting causes a soreness in my throat that I can only describe as an ache.


----------



## angelize56

Gee....now Rodney Dangerfield has died!  The deaths come in threes....who knows who's next!


----------



## angelize56

Joyce Jillson....astrologer to the stars passed away today...three in a row....


----------



## eggplant43

Actor Christopher Reeve Dies of Heart Failure

Mon Oct 11, 2004 03:53 AM ET

By Chris Michaud

NEW YORK (Reuters) - "Superman" actor Christopher Reeve, paralyzed when he fell from a horse nine years ago, has died in a New York hospital of heart failure, his publicist said on Monday.

Reeve, 52, went into a coma on Saturday when he suffered a heart attack during treatment for an infected pressure wound and died in Northern Westchester Hospital on Sunday afternoon without regaining consciousness, publicist Wesley Combs told reporters.

Reeve's wife Dana issued a statement thanking "the millions of fans around the world who have supported and loved my husband over the years."

Reeve, confined to a wheelchair since his riding accident in 1995, had in recent years campaigned for the rights of the disabled and for stepped-up research into the treatment of spinal cord injuries.

Reeve's family asked that donations be made in his honor to the Christopher Reeve Paralysis Foundation, formed in 1999 to boost collaboration between experts working on treatments for spinal cord damage.

An accomplished rider who owned several horses, Reeve suffered multiple injuries including two shattered neck vertebrae when he was thrown from his horse at an equestrian event in Commonwealth Park in Virginia.

Doctors initially predicted that he would never have any feeling or movement below his head. But his foundation's Web site, www.ChristopherReeve.org, said he had experienced a degree of recovery that his doctors considered "remarkable."

BORN IN NEW YORK

Born on Sept. 25, 1952, in New York City, where he continued to live as an adult, Reeve was a prototypical handsome leading man on stage and screen.

The son of an English professor and his journalist wife, Reeve attended the Julliard school in New York City and graduated from Cornell University in Ithaca, New York.

He began his acting career in summer stock and appeared on the television soap opera "Love of Life" while still in college.

Reeve debuted on Broadway in "A Matter of Gravity" in 1976, playing Katharine Hepburn's grandson, and later starred in Lanford Wilson's "Fifth of July," in which he portrayed embittered Kenneth Talley, a gay, crippled Vietnam War vet.

Despite his theater credentials and work on television, Reeve is best known as the hero of the "Superman" films.

He was a virtual unknown when he was chosen from 200 candidates to become the big screen's incarnation of 1978's "Superman," in which he played fumbling Clark Kent who at will turns into the flying superhero.

In 1993 he appeared in the Merchant and Ivory hit "The Remains of the Day," which was filmed in the English countryside.

But even there, it was hard to shrug off his superhero image.

"It is very strange to walk into the House and Hound, some pub from the 15th century in the middle of Wilshire someplace, then -- 'Aye, it's Superman, here he comes!"' he said in an 1993 interview on Cable News Network.

Earlier movies include "Gray Lady Down," "Somewhere in Time," "Switching Channels," "The Bostonians" and "Deathtrap."

Reeve and his wife Dana had one son, Will, now 12, and he had two children from a previous relationship -- Matthew, 25, and Alexandra, 21.

© Reuters 2004.


----------



## angelize56

Isn't that sad!  God bless him and his family.


----------



## angelize56

Did you catch this news! 

WASHINGTON : *Former Major League Baseball all-star Ken Caminiti, who admitted taking steroids to boost his playing career, died Sunday of a heart attack. He was 41*.

The ex-MVP of the National League in 1996 and gold glove winner was selected to the all-star team three times.

But he struggled to find his place in society once his Major League Baseball playing days ended three years ago.

*He blasted 239 homers and 983 RBI and was a .272 career hitter. His best season came in 1996, when he hit 40 home runs and 130 RBI for the San Diego Padres*.

The much travelled Caminiti played for Atlanta, Houston, San Diego and Texas.

Caminiti become the first American baseball player to publicly admit using steroids in 2002.

"*It's no secret what's going on in baseball," said Caminiti, who retired in 2001 after 15 years in the major leagues.

"At least half the guys are using (steroids). They talk about it. They joke about it with each other*."

Caminiti said he used steroids for about eight years after injuring his shoulder as a member of the San Diego Padres.

"I got really strong, really quick. I pulled a lot of muscles. I broke down a lot," he said.

*Caminiti's best season was 1996 when, at age 33, he hit 40 homers had 130 runs batted in and a .326 batting average*.

He said the steroid use was catching up to him.

"My tendons and ligaments got all torn up. My muscles got too strong for my tendons and ligaments.

"And now my body's not producing testosterone. You know what that's like? You get lethargic. You get depressed. It's terrible."

*Caminiti is the latest athlete to die at a young age after admitting to using performance enhancing drugs*.

Baseball implemented recent changes to its drug testing policies which critics have called too lax.

Former National Football League star Lyle Alzado attributed excessive steroid use to the brain cancer that killed him.

Alzado, who played from 1971-85, died at 43 on May 14, 1992. He, who played for Los Angeles, Denver and Cleveland, insisted that almost 20 years of steroid use was the major contributing factor.


----------



## LANMaster

Too bad about Chris Reeve.
I never liked his politics, but I always liked his personality and determination.


----------



## bassetman

Mornin' Eggy, Angel, Lan. 
Sad. He was so optimistic and hard working at recovery, I think he offereded a lot of people hope.

It's another loss is this world.


----------



## hotskates

Too bad about baseball player Ken Caminiti. He was one of the best baseball players of our time.

Christopher Reeve. He was one super-man who never gave up and lived longer than most parapalegics do. I'll miss him but I'm glad I can still watch his great movies and remember him the way he was. I loved "Somewhere in Time". That was a great movie!


----------



## THoey

For those that go to CivDeb, here is a tribute link to Superman:

http://www.lathamfilms.com/superman.html


----------



## angelize56

In memory of:

My Sister's mother-in-Law Carol who passed away in her sleep Weds. of complications from emphysema.  God bless her. 

My friend Mary's 42 year old daughter Sandy who died Tuesday from cancer. She was diagnosed with colon cancer two years ago and was doing fine...then this past month her legs and back became very painful and she found out the cancer had mestastasized to her bones. This past week she had a chest xray which revealed pea sized tumors in her lungs...it had mestastasized there. Within a few days the tumors had grown very large and she was unable to breathe on her own. The oncologist said he'd never seen such an aggresive cancer in his entire career.  Her family had her placed on a vent and the Dr. started her on a morphine drip for the horrid pain she was in.  The family removed her from the vent and 36 hours later she passed away. What I'm so sad about is that Sandy was afraid to die.  But I know she is free of pain now and in a better place. God bless her!


----------



## LANMaster

I'm so very sorry to hear about your losses. 

It has truly been a tough couple weeks.


----------



## angelize56

Thank you Mike. Here is Sandy's obituary.

http://www.thetimesherald.com/news/stories/20041021/obituaries/1453332.html

This is the second child Mary has lost. Years ago her 14 year old son, who was a twin, was found dead behind a bar of a drug OD...his friends had left him there rather than take him to the ER...some friends!


----------



## LANMaster

Damn! A parent should never live to see their children die.


----------



## angelize56

She has eight more grown children left...she had ten including two sets of twins!

I don't think I could stand losing my only son...I'd curl up and die. I often think of how hard it must have been for you to lose your Grandson.  *Hugs*


----------



## LANMaster

As hard as that was, it would pale in comparisson if I lost my grown kids.


----------



## Izme

My condolences Mar  

My heart and prayers are with you sweetie

big hug and a kiss on the cheek


----------



## Sooky 47

So saddened with all your losses, Marlene.


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Stephen and Lu.

Mike: I know what you mean....the longer your children are with you the harder it would be to lose them....


----------



## Guest

angelize56 said:


> I don't think I could stand losing my only son...I'd curl up and die.


You think you'd curl up and die... but, you wouldn't. Losing a child is the worst thing a person can go through. The pain is lingering, emotionally crippling, and downright agonizing. Yet, life beckons you on...


----------



## Sooky 47

Jonesiegirl said:


> You think you'd curl up and die... but, you wouldn't. Losing a child is the worst thing a person can go through. The pain is lingering, emotionally crippling, and downright agonizing. Yet, life beckons you on...


Kath, your strength is inspiring to me, and the life that has beckoned you on is probably the gift of your grandson - Bless You Both


----------



## eggplant43

I'm so sorry for your losses. There seems to be so much pain in the world right now, but perhaps it's no more than usual, and we're simply being more open about our losses. I have to agree with Kath, life goes on.


----------



## eggplant43

My favorite lyricist, Beth Nielsen Chapman wrote this, and it seems appropriate to post it here:


I was swinging on the swings when I was a little girl
Trying to get a handle on the big, wide world
When I noticed all the grass in the cracks in the concrete
I said, "where there's a will, there's a way around anything"

Chorus:
Life holds on
Given the slightest chance
For the week and the strong
Life holds on

There was a third grade boy that we knew in school
He was found face down in a swimming pool
And as they worked on that kid every minute was an hour
And when his eyes fluttered open we could feel that power

Chorus

Sirens screaming down my street
Fading as they go
Whining somewhere far away
To someone I don't know
Still, I say a little prayer
There's always hope
Life holds on

Through the window in the kitchen i can see outside
My kids taking turns coming down the slide
I try not to worry as they grow a little every day
I've just got believe they're gonna find their way

Chorus


----------



## Guest

Hi Lu  

Yes, my little man has indeed played a huge part in my facing life as courageously as possible. My emotional healing couldn't be a priority. When I looked into the eyes of this innocent little boy, I saw an emptiness that broke my heart in two, all over again. Now, he's thriving...he's whole again, and he's all mine to love and watch flourish. And so it is, that my turn has come. If the truth be known, my healing has just begun. 

As for strength... I'm not so sure that that's a part of it... but thanks all the same.  


Bruce? What do you think? Does strength play a part in our going forward? I'd love it if we could collectively discuss the thought. (Maybe in Willi's thread?)


----------



## eggplant43

Does strength play a part? I think it is the foundation upon which the recovery is built. I know people who use loss as a medallion they wear the rest of their lives. I also know people who have recognized a great loss as a significant force in their life, but NOT it's defining moment, who go on to have a spledid life after a great loss. I think having a spiritual base/belief system can make a huge difference in how this plays out within us, as it provides perspective that might not otherwise be available.

In any case, I truly believe that anyone who loves us would want us to go on after their death and have a happy, productive life, and that not to do so is an insult to them and their love of us. Can you imagine someone wanting you to be miserable the rest of your life if they die?


----------



## Shadow Bea

Marlene, I am so sorry for your loss! And My heartfelt condolences to your friend Mary


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Bea. Mary seems to be doing a little better now emotionally...but still a long way from healing. But I'm here if she needs to talk! I know you and Kath know what it's like to lose a child...too sad to comprehend....  

*Waves at Bea, Bruce and Kath*  *GBY*


----------



## angelize56

From my brother's church..... 

Dylan J. and Derek W. Dixon

FORT GRATIOT TWP. -- Our precious babies, Dylan James Dixon and Derek William Dixon, returned to the loving arms of Jesus on Oct. 12, 2004 and Oct. 18, 2004. 

They were born on Oct. 10, 2004. In their short time with us, they had a profound influence on the lives of those they touched. 

These sweet angels will forever be missed by their parents, Justin and Jamie Dixon of Fort Gratiot Twp.; their grandparents, Bill and Mary McKelvey and Ken and Cristi Dixon, both of Fort Gratiot Twp.; great-grandparents, Gertrude Ross of Port Huron, Butch and Jane Vallie of Romeo and Richard and Sondra Azer of Luzerne, MI; and many aunts, uncles, cousins and dear friends. 

We will join together in love, hope and faith to celebrate the lives of the twins at 11 a.m. Friday, Oct. 29, 2004 in North Street United Methodist Church. The Rev. William McBride, Pastor of North Street United Methodist Church, will officiate. Burial will follow in Lakeside Cemetery. 

Visitation will begin at 10 a.m. Friday at the church. 

Contributions may be made in the twin's memory to North Street United Methodist Church. 

Arrangements are by Smith Family Funeral Home-North, 1525 Hancock St.


----------



## bassetman

angelize56 said:


> From my brother's church.....
> 
> Dylan J. and Derek W. Dixon
> 
> FORT GRATIOT TWP. -- Our precious babies, Dylan James Dixon and Derek William Dixon, returned to the loving arms of Jesus on Oct. 12, 2004 and Oct. 18, 2004.
> 
> They were born on Oct. 10, 2004. In their short time with us, they had a profound influence on the lives of those they touched.
> 
> These sweet angels will forever be missed by their parents, Justin and Jamie Dixon of Fort Gratiot Twp.; their grandparents, Bill and Mary McKelvey and Ken and Cristi Dixon, both of Fort Gratiot Twp.; great-grandparents, Gertrude Ross of Port Huron, Butch and Jane Vallie of Romeo and Richard and Sondra Azer of Luzerne, MI; and many aunts, uncles, cousins and dear friends.
> 
> We will join together in love, hope and faith to celebrate the lives of the twins at 11 a.m. Friday, Oct. 29, 2004 in North Street United Methodist Church. The Rev. William McBride, Pastor of North Street United Methodist Church, will officiate. Burial will follow in Lakeside Cemetery.
> 
> Visitation will begin at 10 a.m. Friday at the church.
> 
> Contributions may be made in the twin's memory to North Street United Methodist Church.
> 
> Arrangements are by Smith Family Funeral Home-North, 1525 Hancock St.


I have relatives with that last name. I wonder....


----------



## LANMaster

Jonesiegirl said:


> You think you'd curl up and die... but, you wouldn't. Losing a child is the worst thing a person can go through. The pain is lingering, emotionally crippling, and downright agonizing. Yet, life beckons you on...


My heart is SOOOO with you, Kath.


----------



## LANMaster

Oh, Marlene. I don't know what to say.
Were the Dixon twins your brother's kids?


----------



## angelize56

Mike: No they are friends of his from their church. The twins are being laid out in the church on October 29th....I can't even imagine the grief of seeing those babies gone....  But I know they are in Heaven now!

Baklava: You never know!


----------



## lschmidt

John Hendrick was team owner Rick Hendrick's brother. Ricky Hendrick was Rick Hendrick's son. Kimberly Hendrick and Jennifer Hendrick were John's twin daughters, Dick Tracey and Liz Morrison were the pilots, Jeff Turner was the VP and General Manager of Hendrick Motorsports. Randy Dorton was an engine builder for the company


----------



## LANMaster

Do you have the ages of those passengers? 

I feel really bad for Rick Hendrick. To have lost so much in a single instant.


----------



## angelize56

Mike: The twins were 22.....  I can't seem to find the ages of the others...


----------



## angelize56

Randy was 50...
John was 53...
Rickey was 24...
Scott was 38...he was scheduled to ship off to Iraq on Tuesday to fly a helicopter in the Army Reserves...
Liz was 31....

All I can find so far....


----------



## LANMaster

Thanks, Mar.

What an awful tragedy.


----------



## lschmidt

http://www.nascar.com/2004/news/headlines/cup/10/24/bc.car.nascar.hendrick.ap/index.html

Hendrick Motorsports has 2 drivers in contention for the NEXTEL Title:
Jimmie Johnson in 5th place and Jeff Gordon in 2nd place.


----------



## angelize56

While I didn't know this young man personally...many of the students at my son's high school did. I know the circumstances of his death and ask that if you have a moment you say a prayer for Brian and especially for his parents who have lost their only son so tragically.  Thank you....

*Brian Michial Kuehn*

CLYDE TWP -- Brian Michial Kuehn, 16 of Clyde Twp., passed on unexpectedly on Monday, Nov. 1, 2004.

He was born March 9, 1988 in Port Huron and was a junior at Port Huron Northern High School.

Brian had been active in the Fort Gratiot Little League baseball program for many years and was a member of the Port Huron Elks Golf Club and Port Huron Golf Club. He enjoyed golf, outdoor sports, playing poker with his buddies, and cruising in his Durango.

*Brian was a leukemia survivor thanks to the generous support of the community and a successful bone marrow transplant from a caring and generous man, James "Buck" Buchanan of Kosciusko, MS*.

*Brian was deeply loved and will be sadly missed* by his mother, Linda S. Mills; his father, Mike C. Kuehn; his step-father, Dale Mills; his grandparents, Rod and Colleen Smith; his aunt and uncle, Janet and Mark Knust; his uncle, R. Douglas Smith; his aunt, Ginger Western; and his two cousins, Kelly and Kevin Knust, all of Port Huron. He is also survived by his aunt, uncle and cousins, Doug, Paulette, Jason and Justin Mills, Chesterfield Twp.

The funeral service will be at 11 a.m. Friday, Nov. 5, 2004 in First Presbyterian Church. The Rev. Dr. Mark Thomas will officiate. Interment will be in Kinney Cemetery at a later date.

Visitation will be in Smith Family Funeral Home-North, 1525 Hancock Street, today from 6 to 9 p.m., Thursday from 2 to 4 p.m. and 6 to 9 p.m.

Contributions may be made in Brian's memory to the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society, First Presbyterian Church, American Red Cross, or the charity of the donor's choice.

To send condolences and messages of sympathy, visit smithfamilyfuneralhome.com


----------



## Sooky 47

Community Grieves ...

Family picture

God Bless them all ...... the Mother was pregnant with an 8th child also  
So sad, no further details are known at this time.


----------



## Sooky 47

Tragic events in the last few weeks:

My heart goes out to the families for their sorrow and grief.


----------



## angelize56

All tragic...but the Woerlen family....how tragic!  In Michigan on Christmas Eve some years ago the parents were wrapping Christmas presents and the house caught on fire. I believe it was either five or six of their children were in the house....the parents couldn't get to them and ran outside...but the Dad went back in and tried and died with his children....there was one remaining daughter who wasn't home at the time...I don't know how anyone survives such a tragedy or goes on...I can't even begin to imagine the grief.....I try to remind myself the Dad is a hero and that he and the children are together in Heaven...


----------



## angelize56

Here is the story on the Woerlen family.... 

*Family dies in farmhouse fire*

St. Catharines, Ont.  *A rural Ontario community was left reeling with grief Tuesday after a mother and her seven children perished in a massive overnight inferno that reduced their farmhouse to a blackened, smouldering ruin*.

More than 40 firefighters arrived at the scene in the township of West Lincoln, south of Grimsby, Ont., just before midnight Monday night to find the two-storey home completely engulfed in flames.

"*There was no possibility of rescue*," a grim-faced Pelham fire Chief Scott McLeod told a news conference in this town 10 minutes west of Niagara Falls as he gave an eyewitness account of the devastation.

"(Fire) was venting out all the windows, all the doors, and it was through the roof. The building was unstable at that point. There was no possibility of even making an entry into the building."

*Police identified the dead as Monika Woerlen, 39, and her children Susanna, 11, Elena, 10, Marcus, 8, Samuel, 7, Paul, 5, Nathan, 3, and Debora, 19 months*.  (A thousand tears!) 

Police also believe *Monika Woerlen was pregnant*. Her husband Marc, 41, was not home at the time. (I can't even imagine how he feels!  )

Neighbour Don Swayze said he knew something was wrong when he returned from an overnight hunting trip and saw the flashing lights of fire trucks.

"It's a tremendous loss," said Mr. Swayze's wife Patricia, who said they were stunned by the death of a family that was "very well-liked" by local residents.

"*There are no words to describe our feelings other than that we are devastated by the loss," Niagara police Superintendent Damian Parrent said, reading a prepared statement from family members*.

"We will sorely miss them all."

Firefighters brought the blaze under control about an hour after arriving on the scene, but the remains of the farmhouse continued to smoulder Tuesday morning, the acrid smell of smoke still heavy in the air.

Chief McLeod said the cause of the fire isn't yet known, but foul play is not suspected.

At the time of the fire, Marc Woerlen was in Ottawa, where the family had been planning to move.

"*Monika displayed a cheerful and joyful attitude towards life," Supt. Parrent read. "She was a true helper, one who often did all she could to lighten the load of those whom she noticed burdened down by the cares of life*." :up:

Police said six bodies had been recovered by Tuesday afternoon, with the search expected to continue through the evening and into Wednesday.

Flames had consumed much of the building and a good portion of the rubble was in the basement.

"There's quite a bit of devastation; they're going to have to dig it out by hand to recover evidence and any persons in the house," said Niagara police Constable Richard Geady.

"We have to take it apart, basically layer by layer."

Police chaplain John Ripley said he had met with distraught relatives.

"*It's devastating for those people who are close to the family," he said. "The challenge that they are going to have to face in the next little while of trying to deal with this is just beyond belief*."

The Ontario Fire Marshal's Office, the regional coroner and Niagara regional police are investigating the fire.


----------



## lschmidt

This has been on all Hendrick cars the past two races.


----------



## Sooky 47

Angel,
I remember now, reading & hearing of that tragic "Christmas" fire a few years ago!

lschmidt ... someone had a great idea there! Lovely idea!


----------



## angelize56

Lu: Here's an update....I just can't imagine the overwhelming grief the family, friends and community are feeling right now....too tragic....  What a lovely looking family! 

*Hundreds attend Woerlen funeral*
Last Updated Sat, 13 Nov 2004 17:03:43 EST

ST. CATHARINES, ONT. - The funeral of a mother and her seven children killed in a devastating fire early this week took place Saturday in St. Catharines, Ont. 

A hymn opened the service for Monika Woerlen, 39, and her seven children, aged 19 months to 11 years.

They died in a farmhouse fire in Pelham, Ont. that started late Monday night. Father Marc Woerlen was in Ottawa at the time.

The church was filled with nearly 1,000 mourners, including 80 family members.

They watched a video of the family, sang Nearer, my God, to thee, and relatives expressed their grief.

"We cannot comprehend what has happened," Max Woerlen, her father-in-law.

"Her memory is precious," said Fred Van Stralen, Monika's father.

*Marc Woerlen said his wife suffered from severe back pain, but overcame it to give birth to the children.

"She willingly gave herself to pain to bring forth seven wonderful children* :up: ," he said. "She was a living sacrifice."

Investigators finished studying the fire site on Friday. A forensic examination, which will take two weeks, may show what caused the fire.


----------



## Sooky 47

Truly, truly sad. It's been on the news most of today and one station televised the funeral.  Bless the families!


----------



## angelize56

*Rapper collapses and dies aged 35* 
ODB's most famous song was Got Your Money

*Rap artist ODB (Ol' Dirty "B" Expletive), one of the most colourful characters in the world of hip-hop, has died aged 35.

ODB, real name Russell Jones, collapsed and died at the Manhattan recording studio in New York on Saturday.

A spokesman for his record company, Gabe Tesoriero, said the rapper, who had complained of chest pains, was dead by the time paramedics reached him.

ODB - whose most famous song was Got Your Money - had recently finished a prison sentence for drug possession.

ODB was a founding member of the Wu-Tang Clan in the early 1990s.

He later released several singles which were hits in the US, and worked with a variety of artists including Mariah Carey.

Got Your Money, which featured Kelis, was a big hit in the UK.

Over the years he was involved in several shootings and was arrested on a variety of charges, including shoplifting, drug offences and threatening a former girlfriend.

In 2001 he was jailed for two years for possessing drugs and escaping from a rehab clinic. He had been working on a comeback album, which was nearly finished, when he died.

His mother, Cherry Jones, said: "To the public he was known as Old Dirty "B" Expletive, but to me he was known as Rusty. The kindest most generous soul on earth."*


----------



## hotskates

Its sweet that he has a mother who truly knows that he was a "kind, generous soul" since the world only knew him as a drug using, rap star named"old dirty b.....d". Most of us get to go through our rebellious stages and die later in life with dignity and respect, but when someone dies when they are in the middle of thier mid life crisis it just seems even more sad.


----------



## angelize56

HS: How true and sad! I'd want to be remembered for more than a bad reputation! But we all know a Mom loves her child....even her grown-up child more than anyone else...maybe she saw the spark in him most of us missed...


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> *Rapper collapses and dies aged 35*
> ODB's most famous song was Got Your Money
> 
> *Rap artist ODB (Ol' Dirty "B" Expletive), one of the most colourful characters in the world of hip-hop, has died aged 35. *


*

Gee, I'm heart broken. *


----------



## angelize56

I knew you would be LAN!


----------



## angelize56

I just want to remember my late Dad....Harold....his 74th birthday would have been today....he's been gone 16 years...I love you Dad.....


----------



## bassetman

LANMaster said:


> Gee, I'm heart broken.


It's the Compassionate Conservative in you!


----------



## bassetman

angelize56 said:


> I just want to remember my late Dad....Harold....his 74th birthday would have been today....he's been gone 16 years...I love you Dad.....


I will rue the day I lose my Father!


----------



## lisaa7002

My father-in- law passed away on the 10th (my Mom's birthday) at age 91. He was burried on Saturday with full military burial. It was quite touching. All the old vets going up and giving him one last slow salute. He flew a B-17 in WWII, but I just knew him as an ornery old guy. He farmed, and was 86-87 when he was no longer able to go out to feed the ponies. He had just gotten worse this last year, and then last week he had a massive stroke that he never woke up from. We will miss him, and I'm sorry my little ones wont be able to know him better personally, but I am sure he's much better off..... Even if he was just an old liar ! The preacher that did the funeral called it "embellishing", we all sat and laughed when he said "His stories were always BASED on a lot of facts" because that was about the size of it. He really was a character. 

Thoughts & well wishes to all of you out there that have lost loved ones. Lisa


----------



## LANMaster

bassetman said:


> I will rue the day I lose my Father!


I'm with you on that one, John. That will be the hardest day of my life.


----------



## LANMaster

Hi Lisa

We'd all be speaking German or Japanese today instead of English if it hadn't been for the bravery and dedication of the allied men and women of your Father in Law's generation.

My heart goes out to you and him.


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> I just want to remember my late Dad....Harold....his 74th birthday would have been today....he's been gone 16 years...I love you Dad.....


I'm so sorry, Angel.


----------



## Shadow Bea

angelize56 said:


> I just want to remember my late Dad....Harold....his 74th birthday would have been today....he's been gone 16 years...I love you Dad.....


Angel I'm soo.. so.. sorry about your Father Girlie..Mine would have been 79 had he lived.. it's a big hole they leave..  *GBY*


----------



## angelize56

Lisa: Sorry to hear about your father-in-law's passing.  Sounds like he lived a long, rewarding life though! :up:

Mike and Bea: Thanks for your thoughts! 

Baklava: Losing a parent is a hard thing to go through....  I know I've already posted this elsewhere....my Mom died at age 45....my Dad at age 57....


----------



## LANMaster

Media-watchdog pioneer 
Reed Irvine dies
Truth-seeker held press' feet to fire for over 35 years
Posted: November 17, 2004
1:46 a.m. Eastern

© 2004 WorldNetDaily.com










Reed Irvine, the founder and chairman emeritus of Accuracy in Media  and a tireless warrior in the battle to keep the press honest, died yesterday.

Irvine, considered a giant in the media-watchdog arena, founded AIM in 1969 and has been diligently working to combat distortion and bias in the media ever since.

WorldNetDaily founder and Editor Joseph Farah praised Irvine's vision and tenacity.

"Without the extraordinary work of Reed Irvine dating back 35 years, even people like me  media insiders  would never have grasped the extent of institutional problems within the industry," Farah said. "He has been a crusader whose work ultimately inspired more competition in the press and the birth of the New Media."

A former Federal Reserve official, Irvine held degree from the University of Utah, where he was elected to Phi Beta Kappa, and from Oxford, where he was a Fulbright scholar. Before suffering a stroke earlier this year, Irvine was active as publisher of the AIM Report, wrote a syndicated column and did a daily radio commentary, Media Monitor, with AIM editor Cliff Kincaid. In 1985, Irvine founded Accuracy In Academia.

Irvine's list of media appearances included "Crossfire," "MacNeil/Lehrer News Hour," "Nightline," "Nightwatch," "Good Morning America," "Viewpoint" and "Larry King Live."

One of Irvine's projects was the "Can Dan" campaign he launched against CBS' Dan Rather some 16 years ago. This year, the quest to get Rather off the air picked up steam when the longtime network newsman used bogus documents as a basis for a story questioning President Bush's National Guard service. In September, AIM sponsored a rally in front of the CBS News offices in Washington, D.C., calling for the network to fire Rather.

Don Irvine, Reed's son, now serves as chairman of AIM.

A volunteer for AIM, Charles Rozier, was asked in 2002 why he donated his time to the organization. He said simply, "The mainstream media are biased and Reed Irvine conscientiously searches for the truth."

Judi McLeod, founding editor of Canada Free Press, wrote a tribute to Irvine's "Can Dan" campaign recently, saying some 35 years ago he kick-started what eventually led to September's rally.

"That's when a never-say-die Reed Irvine began what were to become his ongoing efforts to hold the media accountable for dishonest, fraudulent reporting.

"While in 2004 his spryness may have been set back by a debilitating stroke, the spirit of Reed Irvine lives on. No one has done more to keep the media honest than the plucky Reed  who in everyday life, was always ahead of his time.

"Irvine leaves a legacy that is unique, and is one that paved the way to Internet bloggers being better at the job of news reporting than many of those celebrated by a powerful mainline media.

"In 2004, Irvine's son, Don, and editor Cliff Kincaid carry on the Reed Irvine tradition, promising it will never die.

"Thank you, Reed, for a legacy that continues to give the free world a chance."

Link


----------



## bassetman

o


----------



## angelize56

*'Passions' Star David Bailey Dies* 

POSTED: 4:44 pm EST November 30, 2004

Actor David Bailey, a star of the NBC daytime drama "Passions," has died in an accidental drowning. Bailey was 71.

*The show reported Bailey died on Thanksgiving Day*.

The veteran actor played ruthless Alistair Crane, who was in the "Passions" story since its debut in 1999 but was only heard and never seen until Bailey took the role and gave it a face in September.

"It is with great sadness that we learned of the sudden passing of David Bailey," said the executive producer Lisa de Cazotte in a statement on the show's Web site. "He was a man of great compassion and kindness as well as an extraordinary actor. "

*The actor's other television credits included the daytime dramas "Another World" and "Ryan's Hope." He also had guest roles on the nighttime dramas "Law & Order" and "Kate & Allie*."

Bailey is survived by his wife, Yvonne Bailey, of Philadelphia, and a son, Xander Bailey, of Los Angeles.


----------



## angelize56

*Actor John D. Barrymore Dies At 72 
Daughter Drew: 'Smile When You Think Of Him*'

POSTED: 7:20 pm EST November 29, 2004
UPDATED: 8:09 am EST November 30, 2004

LOS ANGELES -- *John Drew Barrymore, the troubled heir to an acting dynasty and absent father of movie star Drew Barrymore, has died after a colorful career that included many brushes with the law*.

Barrymore died Monday at age 72, Drew Barrymore said in a statement issued by the office of Chris Miller, publicist for the actress and her production company, Flower Films. *No information was released about the cause of death or where in Los Angeles he died*.

"He was a cool cat. Please smile when you think of him," Barrymore said in the statement.

John D. Barrymore was part of an acting clan that included his father, the famed stage and early film actor John Barrymore, and his father's siblings, Lionel Barrymore and Ethel Barrymore. Drew Barrymore is his daughter by his third wife, Ildiko Jaid Barrymore.

He was born in Beverly Hills on June 4, 1932. His mother was actress Dolores Costello.

He started his career as a teenager, appearing professionally first at John Barrymore Jr. and then as John Drew Barrymore.

His early roles in the 1950s included the movies "The Sundowners," "High Lonesome," "Quebec," "The Big Night," "Thunderbirds" and "While the City Sleeps."

But along the way there were problems with drugs, drunken driving and violence, domestic and otherwise. By the early 1960s he had left Holllywood for Italy, working in European movies.

In a 1962 interview with The Associated Press in Rome he made no apologies for headline-grabbing street brawls there.

"I'm not a nice, clean-cut American kid at all," he said. "I'm just a human being. Those things just happen."

By 1964 he had been married twice, to Cara Williams and to Italian actress Gabriella Palazollo, and had returned to Hollywood after making more than a dozen films overseas - none of them any good by his own estimation.

By then his billing had become John Drew Barrymore, perhaps to step out of his father's shadow.

"I don't mind if my acting is compared to him," he said in an AP interview. "The trouble is that people expect me to live like him."

Trouble still followed.

In 1967, a San Bernardino County jury convicted him of possession of drug paraphernalia -- cigarette papers -- and acquitted him of being in a place where marijuana was being smoked. The judge rejected the prosecution's urging to throw Barrymore into jail for 60 days, and instead put him on probation.

"Take advantage of your talent and I think you'll go far," Municipal Judge Theodore G. Krumm told him.

After another retreat from Hollywood, he had sporadic film and television roles.

*As a teenage star battling alcoholism herself, Drew Barrymore wrote about her father in the memoir "Little Girl Lost." He was depicted as menacing, showing up only to abuse his daughter and former wife and ask for money*.

John D. Barrymore is also survived by a son, John Barrymore III, by his first wife.


----------



## Dexter_Spike

TORONTO - Author and broadcaster Pierre Berton, who spent more than five decades chronicling the history of Canada, died Tuesday at the age of 84.

Berton, a companion of the Order of Canada, passed away Tuesday afternoon at the Sunnybrook Hospital in Toronto, a spokeswoman confirmed. The hospital did not release any further details.

Renowned for his epic tales of Canadian history, Berton was the author of 50 books, including the Last Spike, Klondike, and The Mysterious North. He was a three-time recipient of the Governor General's Award, won the Stephen Leacock Medal for Humour and the Canadian Booksellers Award.

Historian Michael Bliss on Tuesday night praised Berton for his work.

"Pierre Berton did a great service to Canada in telling the stories of our country. He was a really good storyteller, and that makes him a really good historian," Bliss said. "I was a fan of his work and read most of his histories and enjoyed them. I think that he had a knack for mastering his subject. He had first-class research and, of course, he was a terrific writer."

His last book, Prisoners of the North, was released this fall.

In an interview with the National Post, he said he was pleased his work was embraced by average Canadians. "I'm so proud of the fact that my books of Canadian history have given the reading public some idea of where we have come from as Canadians and also some hint as to where we might be going," he said.

In addition to his writing career, Berton was also a noted broadcaster. He was well-known as a member of the Front Page Challenge panel, where he sat alongside Allan Fotheringham and Gordon Sinclair, but also hosted his own program in Toronto for 13 years along with shows such as My Country, The Great Debate and Heritage Theatre.

Berton found himself in the spotlight several weeks ago when he appeared on Rick Mercer's CBC-TV comedy show Monday Report and explained how to roll a joint.

He later said he found Canada's pot laws hysterical and hypocritical, and said he did not "give a damn" whether he drew negative attention to himself by professing his fondness for marijuana, which he has been using recreationally for about 40 years.

In an interview in October he said the last time he used it was three weeks ago with friends on his patio. But he also said he found it easier to roll his joints with a little machine.

"I've also tried a pipe but it keeps going out," he said.

Born and raised in the Yukon, Berton worked in mining camps while attending university at Royal Military College in Kingston, Ont. He spent four years in the military, rising from the rank of private to captain before beginning his journalism career in Vancouver in 1941. At the time, he was the youngest city editor in the country.

He soon moved to Toronto where he was named the managing editor of Maclean's. He also spent time at The Toronto Star.

He had been a resident of the town of Kleinberg, 30 kilometres north of Toronto, for several decades.

- National Post

Canada.com


----------



## Sooky 47

Thanks for posting Dexter ...


----------



## MightyQueenC

Mr. Burton is one of my favourite Canadians. What a cool guy. Cat lover extraorinaire. I've read many of his books and saw many interviews. No matter the subject, he always had something inciteful to say. And funny...he was a riot! He also helped another well-known Canadian "find herself" by allowing her (as a good friend of her parents) to live with him and his family when she was going through her challenging teen and post-teen years: Vickie Gabreau-TV and Radio interviewer.
He will be dearly missed.


----------



## angelize56

*Al Gore's mother, Pauline, dies at 92*
Wednesday, December 15, 2004 Posted: 1:53 PM EST (1853 GMT)

NASHVILLE, Tennessee (AP) -- Pauline Gore, whose son Al became vice president and nearly captured the presidency and whose husband served a lengthy and distinguished career in Congress, died Wednesday. She was 92.

*She had been weakened in recent years by strokes and a heart attack, and died in at her home in Carthage, Tennessee*.

"Her son called me earlier this morning and said she passed in her sleep," former Gov. Ned McWherter said.

Trained as a lawyer, Pauline Gore was a familiar figure on the campaign trails of her late husband, Albert Gore Sr., and her son, former Vice President Al Gore Jr.

In Tennessee, she was nearly as widely known as her liberal husband and played a central role in much of his campaign strategy. Gore Sr. served in the House from 1939-1953 and in the Senate from 1953-70.

"She was my father's closest adviser," the then-vice president said in 1999. "Together, they strengthened the future of this great country."

Pauline Gore campaigned for her son when he ran for the Democratic nomination for president in 1988. During the 1992 campaign, she and her husband campaigned actively for the Clinton-Gore ticket. They made a seven-week bus tour with many of the stops at senior citizens' gatherings.

She never complained publicly about the demands public life made on her family, although she joked in a 1993 interview that she had saw so little of her son that she had "swapped a son for a vice president."

Her husband died in December 1998.

Pauline Gore's public appearances were more rare in recent years. But in April 1999, she accepted a state Senate resolution honoring her late husband, and she mentioned her son's presidential ambitions.

"I think Al is going to be elected -- and you know I hope he is -- and when he is and you need something, just let me know," she told the legislators. "You don't have to fool around with him. Just give me a ring."

She once said she never encouraged her son to go into politics, but impressed upon him the importance of "family values." She had hoped Al would become a lawyer. He was a divinity student who worked as a journalist before making his first run for Congress in 1976.

*Born and raised in Tennessee*

Pauline Gore was born Pauline LaFon in Palmersville, Tennessee, and spent her childhood in Jackson, Tennessee, before enrolling at Vanderbilt University in Nashville.

She worked her way through Vanderbilt University Law School as a waitress, meeting her future husband at the coffee shop where she worked. In 1936, Mrs. Gore was one of the law school's first female graduates.

Pauline Gore practiced law briefly in Arkansas before returning to Tennessee and marrying her husband in 1937.

The former vice president once said his parents studied for the bar exam together and passed it on the same day.

"I've heard them joke about who got the highest grade," he said. "If I interpreted the jokes correctly, she did."

She watched her husband become one of only three senators from the South who refused to sign the "Southern Manifesto" opposing desegregation. His opposition to the Vietnam War ended his 32 years in Congress.

The senior Gore was briefly a vice presidential candidate himself during the 1956 Democratic national convention. He withdrew in favor of fellow Tennessee Sen. Estes Kefauver, who won the nomination and lost as running mate to Adlai Stevenson.

*Al Gore Jr. is the Gores' only living child. Their daughter, Nancy, died of cancer in 1984. Other survivors include a brother, Whit LaFon of Jackson, grandchildren and great-grandchildren*.


----------



## lisaa7002

Don't know if any of you guys have seen this show, but Bill & I had just gotten into it. This guy was kind of the action part of the show ( not that he did much just that he was the one who livened things up). 

Reality takes a toll on 'Wing Nuts' 
Friends of Tim Roberts, who starred in the Torrance-based series, mourn his sudden death.
By Muhammed El-Hasan 
Daily Breeze

Tim Roberts, who starred in the reality TV series "Wing Nuts," squeezed his girlfriend's cheeks a little past midnight on Monday, and said "I'm so glad I finally found you."

He then went downstairs for a snack of pizza pockets, and never returned. Four hours later, Roberts' girlfriend, Elissa Holland, found his 6-foot 4-inch frame collapsed on the kitchen floor.



Mark Mullin, owner of the Mar Vista house, attempted CPR on Roberts, 39, who didn't respond. "It was just too late," said Holland, who was living with Roberts in the Mullins' attic. "It's such a waste. He was at his peak."

Roberts was one of three main characters in "Wing Nuts," which premiered Sept. 28 on the Discovery Channel. The show follows Roberts and the two owners of Torrance-based MotoArt, Donovan Fell and Dave Hall, as they make furniture from salvaged aircraft parts.

The coroner's office said it performed an autopsy on Roberts, but needed to conduct further tests. Roberts apparently died of natural causes. There was no sign of foul play.

MotoArt, located near the Torrance Municipal Airport, finished taping its first season of nine episodes in August.

"We would love to continue the show," Hall said. "And Tim would have wanted it that way, too."

Hall and Fell incorporated MotoArt in 2002, making such items as a table with a built-in ice bucket made from a World War II Navy practice bomb.

The pair hired Roberts, a former production designer and Fell's longtime friend, to make a tape of MotoArt's operations and antics to pitch to the Discovery Channel as a show. The Discovery Channel liked the idea and ordered a season of the show. They began taping episodes in March.

"We're heartbroken, all of us," said Dean Ollins, producer of "Wing Nuts." "Anyone who knew Tim Roberts knew he was just a warm, caring guy filled with quirks, foibles and fumbles. But ultimately, you couldn't ask for a better friend. Being with him could be alternately hilarious, frustrating, powerful, wild, silly, extraordinary. The point was it was never dull with him."

Roberts lived to watch two of the three episodes that have aired. The show already has developed a following, Ollins said. MotoArt has received more than 1,000 e-mails and hundreds of phone calls from fans around the country expressing their condolences, Hall said.

One fan from The Woodlands, Texas, wrote in an email: "Love your show, but was blown away last night with the sad news about Tim. 'Wing Nuts' nuts across America grieve your loss."

The show follows the three men as they run MotoArt. Roberts, a former rock singer who toured with Kiss and Motley Crue in the 1980s, often provided the comic relief and served as "heavy metal philosopher" on the show, Ollins said.

"He desperately wanted to become a part of the company, but Tim lacked any artistic or business ability," Ollins said. "A lot of the show chronicles his inability to fit in . . . And it leads to conflicts. But ultimately, these three guys were (like) brothers."

Roberts had gone through a divorce before the show's taping began. And the series deals with his attempt to get back on his feet. He lives at the MotoArt shop in early episodes.

Later episodes have Roberts living with Holland, a Long Beach bartender, in the Mullins' Mar Vista home.

"There was this perception that reality television lets viewers see what they want to see and is very manipulative," Ollins said. "But what you see on the screen is the real Tim Roberts. It was an incredibly honest portrayal of the person."

Roberts' parents died years ago. He has no siblings or children. His only family was a close-knit group of friends, Holland said. They plan on holding a private wake for Roberts on Saturday, she said.

Original episodes of "Wing Nuts" appear at 10 p.m. Tuesday on the Discovery Channel. Reruns are at 9 p.m. Fridays and 7 p.m. Saturdays.


----------



## angelize56

How sad.....


----------



## eggplant43

I believe I saw the first show, and enjoyed it. Boy, he died in such a romantic way. The last words passing his lips, words of love.


----------



## Deke40

NFL's Reggie White dead at 43.

I know he had his problems in this life but seemed to have turned his life around and was an ordained minister.

http://www.boston.com/sports/footba...6/ex_packers_lineman_reggie_white_dies_at_43/


----------



## eggplant43

43 is so young, what a loss.


----------



## LANMaster

WOW! Reggie White was amazing.
Such a shame.

Any idea about the cause of death?


----------



## buddhafabio

news said he was having trouble sleeping do to a resporitory infection


----------



## LANMaster

I had heard something about his sleep apnea, but, and I hope I am wrong, something sounds a bit fishy to me.


----------



## THoey

No, preliminary reports show a respitory disease/malfunction that caused a heart attack. I just don't want to hear it was steroids or worse. While not an Eagle's or Packer's fan, RW was an amazing and dominatiting player.

I loved seeing several Rams (my team) tonight with his number on their helmets. Not everyone, so it wasn't something mandidated by the team. Some just chose to do it...


----------



## bassetman

LANMaster said:


> I had heard something about his sleep apnea, but, and I hope I am wrong, something sounds a bit fishy to me.


Not fishy at all! Over weight, sleep apnea and heart "malfunction" are well documented!


----------



## rocknchic

Dimebag Darrell, Four Others Killed In Ohio Concert Shooting 
12.09.2004 2:10 AM EST

Man jumps onstage and shoots bandmembers, others. 
Dimebag Darrell (file) 
Photo: MTV News

Dimebag Darrell, guitarist for Damageplan and Pantera, was killed during a shooting spree at a Columbus, Ohio, nightclub Wednesday night. He was 38.

Darrell, real name Darrell Abbott, was among the five people killed during the incident. Also










*Dimebag Darrell: 1966-2004 *​
Dead are the gunman, 25-year-old Nathan Gale of nearby Marysville, Ohio; Damageplan bodyguard Jeff Thompson, 40; fan Nathan Bray, 23; and Erin Halk, 29, who worked at the club. Gale also wounded three people.

Damageplan had just begun their first song in front of approximately 250 people at Alrosa Villa when the gunman jumped onstage, made a comment about Pantera, and began firing at close range into Darrell's body, shooting him several times before opening fire on the crowd (see " 'Dimebag' Darrell Abbott: A Larger-Than-Life Guitarist And Human Being").

A patrol officer nearby, James Niggemeyer, heard the call of shots fired at 10:18 p.m. and by 10:20 p.m. had snuck inside the club through a back door, according to public information officer Sergeant Brent Mull. After entering, Niggemeyer, who had no backup, confronted the gunman onstage, where he observed one victim and Gale holding a hostage by the neck.

"The officer was able to strategically gun this guy down before he was able to kill his hostage, and it appeared that he was about to kill his hostage," Mull said at a press conference Thursday (December 9). "The suspect had the hostage in a headlock situation and had his firearm out shooting, and it's believed he was about to take his gun to the hostage."

But the hostage wriggled out of the way slightly, Mull said, and the officer was able to kill the shooter with a single shotgun blast as the hostage escaped uninjured. Police said Gale, whose arrest record lists him as 6 feet 3 inches tall and 225 pounds, used a Beretta 9 mm semiautomatic handgun and reloaded once during the shooting. Gale's prior arrests were all nonviolent, and included driving with a suspended license and trespassing.

Police have not confirmed the names of the three wounded victims, but the club's manager told the Dispatch that one of them was a security guard who had tried to wrestle the attacker's gun away. Damageplan reps say the other two wounded were tour manager Chris Paluska, who is in critical but stable condition, and drum tech John "Kat" Brooks, who was scheduled to be released from the hospital Friday.

"If the officer hadn't acted when he did and how he did, we'd probably be looking at more dead, because this guy was actively shooting," Mull said. Following the incident, police took more than 200 patrons onto three city-donated buses, where they were interviewed by some 60 police detectives.

"The ones that were inside and witnessed this ran for their lives and were in fear for their lives," Mull said. "They are victims too, and we want to take care of them."

In 911 tapes released Thursday, one caller tells the operator, "There's been a shooting! Somebody's shooting! He's shooting the band, oh sh--, he's still shooting!" Another is heard frantically telling the 911 operator, "We need to get out, we need to get out! I can't, I can't get out."

One concertgoer, his jeans torn and soaked with blood, told CNN he jumped onstage and attempted to give Darrell CPR before paramedics arrived.

Police have interviewed friends and relatives of the shooter, attempting to establish a motive for his actions. "We may never know the motive for this," Mull said, "unless he left a note somewhere else."

One eyewitness, 37-year-old food vendor Medhat Mokhtar, told MTV News that he saw Gale lingering outside the club prior to Damageplan's set. Gale paced near Mokhtar's food cart and only entered the club when Damageplan's performance began. Shortly thereafter, Mokhtar noticed concertgoers fleeing the club and screaming, and the vendor headed inside to see what the disturbance was. He said he then made his way to the stage where a crowd had gathered around the wounded Darrell. "I tried to push them away, but people loved him too much. The people were kissing his hands and his feet and trying to give him CPR," Mokhtar said.

Searching Gale's residence is the next step of the investigation, as is analyzing amateur video footage taken of the incident, which homicide investigators are looking at now, Mull said. The venue had no surveillance footage. Mull also said he had been told there was no metal detector at the club, though he could not confirm that at press time and a club spokesperson could not be reached.

As word of Dimebag's death rippled through the metal community, the news was met with shock and sadness (see "Ozzy, Dave Mustaine, Jonathan Davis Remember Dimebag Darrell").

"I'm speechless," former Rob Zombie/ Ozzy Osbourne bassist Rob Blasko Nicholson said. "This is totally unreal. Dimebag is a f---ing legend and this is total bullsh--."

(Click for photos of Dimebag Darrell in concert through the years.)

"This is insane and this is beyond travesty," Killswitch Engage frontman and former Damageplan tour partner Howard Jones said. "This is beyond anything I've ever heard. This shouldn't happen in or outside of the rock and metal community. He will be missed and mourned as a person, as a musician, and as a friend."

"Let's for a second forget that I even knew him, [and focus on] just the fact that this was allowed to happen," Slipknot singer Corey Taylor said. "If somebody can jump onstage with a gun and shoot one of the most influential guitarists of my generation, what's next? If this is allowed to happen, what the hell? What does that say? Just that somebody would think this was a good idea in his own insane world, what does that say about where we're at right now? It's definitely given me pause. I'm an entertainer as well as a musician, so I have to look at this and think not only has one of my really good friends died, but what if that had been me?"

Damageplan also features Dimebag's brother, former Pantera drummer Vinnie Paul; singer Patrick Lachman and bassist Bob Zilla.


----------



## bassetman

How sad!


----------



## lisaa7002

I really loved this guy. So sad!    


Law & Order" Star Orbach Dead

by Marcus Errico 
Dec 29, 2004, 7:35 AM PT



Jerry Orbach, who walked the beat on NBC's Law & Order for the last 12 seasons as sardonic Detective Lennie Briscoe, has died of prostate cancer, his publicist said Wednesday. He was 69. 

Orbach died Tuesday night in Manhattan. Earlier this month, Orbach's manager, Robert Malcolm, confirmed that the veteran actor had been diagnosed with the disease and had been undergoing treatment since last spring, but was expected to be okay. 

a d v e r t i s e m e n t





"We expect he'll be fine," Malcolm told the New York Daily News. "He's been playing golf, shooting his episodes and doing real well." 

Orbach left Law & Order at the end of last season, and was due to appear in a new spinoff series, Law & Order: Trail by Jury, which is scheduled to debut in early 2005. No word on how the series, the fourth installment in Dick Wolf's L&O franchise, will deal with Orbach's passing, but his character is still slated to appear in early episodes. 

"I'm immensely saddened by the passing of not only a friend and colleague, but a legendary figure of 20th century show business," Wolf said in a statement. "He was one of the most honored performers of his generation. His loss is irreplaceable." 

During his years on L&O, Orbach netted one Emmy nomination for Lead Actor and seven Screen Actors Guild nominations as part of the show's ensemble cast. 

Apart from playing the wisecracking Briscoe on the small screen for the last decade-plus, the Bronx-born Orbach's credits extended to both the stage and cinema. 

On the New York stage, Orbach created the roles of El Gallo in the long-running off-Broadway sensation The Fantasticks, Billy Flynn in Chicago and Julian Marsh in 42nd Street. 

Orbach won a Tony Award for Best Actor in a Musical for Promises, Promises in 1969 and was nominated for Tonys for his performances in Guys and Dolls in 1965 and Chicago in 1976. 

He played Baby Houseman (Jennifer Grey)'s stern, but loving father in 1987's cult classic, Dirty Dancing, and provided the voice of the cheery candelabra Lumiere in 1991's Oscar-nominated animated feature Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## lisaa7002

I really loved this guy. So sad!    


Law & Order" Star Orbach Dead

by Marcus Errico 
Dec 29, 2004, 7:35 AM PT



Jerry Orbach, who walked the beat on NBC's Law & Order for the last 12 seasons as sardonic Detective Lennie Briscoe, has died of prostate cancer, his publicist said Wednesday. He was 69. 

Orbach died Tuesday night in Manhattan. Earlier this month, Orbach's manager, Robert Malcolm, confirmed that the veteran actor had been diagnosed with the disease and had been undergoing treatment since last spring, but was expected to be okay. 

"We expect he'll be fine," Malcolm told the New York Daily News. "He's been playing golf, shooting his episodes and doing real well." 

Orbach left Law & Order at the end of last season, and was due to appear in a new spinoff series, Law & Order: Trail by Jury, which is scheduled to debut in early 2005. No word on how the series, the fourth installment in Dick Wolf's L&O franchise, will deal with Orbach's passing, but his character is still slated to appear in early episodes. 

"I'm immensely saddened by the passing of not only a friend and colleague, but a legendary figure of 20th century show business," Wolf said in a statement. "He was one of the most honored performers of his generation. His loss is irreplaceable." 

During his years on L&O, Orbach netted one Emmy nomination for Lead Actor and seven Screen Actors Guild nominations as part of the show's ensemble cast. 

Apart from playing the wisecracking Briscoe on the small screen for the last decade-plus, the Bronx-born Orbach's credits extended to both the stage and cinema. 

On the New York stage, Orbach created the roles of El Gallo in the long-running off-Broadway sensation The Fantasticks, Billy Flynn in Chicago and Julian Marsh in 42nd Street. 

Orbach won a Tony Award for Best Actor in a Musical for Promises, Promises in 1969 and was nominated for Tonys for his performances in Guys and Dolls in 1965 and Chicago in 1976. 

He played Baby Houseman (Jennifer Grey)'s stern, but loving father in 1987's cult classic, Dirty Dancing, and provided the voice of the cheery candelabra Lumiere in 1991's Oscar-nominated animated feature Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## angelize56

Me too Lisa! I already figured when he quit the show and they said he'd been being treated for the cancer since Spring....well I had the feeling it was worse than they said. A true loss to the entertainment world and us! He was a great actor...even when he guest starred on the "Golden Girls" as Dorothy's suitor. :up: He'll be missed!


----------



## angelize56

A picture of Jerry:


----------



## bassetman

I really liked him too! 

I see you all beat me badly to breaking the story.


----------



## eggplant43

He had such a great role on Law and Order, and played it so well. He felt like someone I'd met many times.


----------



## lisaa7002

I started my "love affair" with him during "The Law & Harry McGraw". I was 17 & the last kind of show I would normally watch would be a detective show, but he just was perfect.... wow I'm really gonna miss him.


----------



## angelize56

*Rosemary Kennedy, JFK's sister, dies at 86*
The Associated Press
Updated: 12:14 a.m. ET Jan. 8, 2005

WASHINGTON - *Rosemary Kennedy, the oldest sister of President John F. Kennedy and the inspiration for the Special Olympics, died Friday*. She was 86.

Kennedy, the third child of Rose and Joseph Kennedy, was born mentally retarded and underwent a lobotomy when she was 23. She lived most of her life in a Jefferson, Wis., institution, the St. Coletta School for Exceptional Children.

*She died in a Wisconsin hospital with her brother, Sen. Edward M. Kennedy, and her sisters at her side*, the family said.

Rosemary was a lifelong jewel to every member of our family, the family statement said. From her earliest years, her mental retardation was a continuing inspiration to each of us and a powerful source of our familys commitment to do all we can to help all persons with disabilities live full and productive lives.

*We know our parents and our brothers and sister who have gone before us are welcoming her joyfully home to heaven*, the family said.

*Inspired Special Olympics*

Rosemary Kennedys condition became an inspiration to her younger sister, Eunice Kennedy Shriver, who became an activist in the field of mental retardation. Shriver later founded the Special Olympics for mentally disabled athletes, and in 1984 she took over her sisters care after their mother had a stroke.

While Rosemary remained largely out of the public eye for more than 40 years, her retardation became public in 1960, just after her brother John was elected president. The National Association for Retarded Children mentioned in a publication that the president-elect has a mentally retarded sister who is in an institution in Wisconsin.

The following year, Eunice revealed more about her sisters story in an article for The Saturday Evening Post. Early in life Rosemary was different, she wrote. She was slower to crawl, slower to walk and speak. ... Rosemary was mentally retarded.

Born Rose Marie Kennedy on Sept. 13, 1918, in Boston, she was known as Rosemary or Rosie to friends and family. *Her retardation may have stemmed from brain damage at birth*.

But in her own diaries before the lobotomy she chronicled a life of tea dances, dress fittings, trips to Europe and a visit to the Roosevelt White House.

Preserved by her mothers secretary, the diaries came to light in 1995, in a book. And while they revealed no great secrets, the three diaries  written between 1936 and 1938  described people she met and concerts and operas she attended.

*Lobotomized as a young woman*  :down:

But as she got older, her father worried that his daughters *mild condition* would lead her into situations that could damage the familys reputation. 

Rosemary was a woman, and there was a dread fear of pregnancy, disease and disgrace, author Laurence Leamer wrote in an unauthorized Kennedy biography called The Kennedy Women: The Saga of an American Family. He wrote that Rosemary had taken to sneaking out of the convent where she was staying at the time.

Doctors told Joseph Kennedy that a lobotomy, a medical procedure in which the frontal lobes of a patients brain are scraped away, would help his daughter and calm her mood swings that the family found difficult to handle at home.

Psychosurgery was in its infancy at the time, and only a few hundred lobotomies had been performed. The procedure was believed to be a way to relieve serious mental disorders. Leamer wrote that Rosemary was probably the first person with mental retardation in America to receive a prefrontal lobotomy.

Rosemary lived in several private institutions before her father placed her in St. Coletta, an hour west of Milwaukee. He oversaw construction of a private house there for Rosemary and two nurses. Later, the Kennedy family gave the institution $1 million, in honor of Rose Kennedys 93rd birthday.

We are forever thankful to the loving members of the St. Coletta community who cared for Rosemary, loved her, and in a very real sense became extended members of our family, the family statement said.

During the 1980s, Eunice involved Rosemary more in the lives of her siblings and their children. She attended family gatherings in Hyannis Port, Mass., New York and elsewhere more frequently than before.


----------



## angelize56

*Bread co-founder Jimmy Griffin dies*
Guitarist co-wrote Oscar-winning 'For All We Know'
01/14/05 08:24 AM, EST

James Arthur "Jimmy" Griffin, who was a founding member of the 1970s pop group Bread and shared an Oscar for co-writing "For All We Know," died of complications from cancer. He was 61.

*Airplane drummer Spencer Dryden dead*
Played on group's classic '60s albums
01/14/05 08:19 AM, EST

Spencer Dryden, drummer for the Jefferson Airplane in the rock band's glory years, including the breakthrough 1967 album "Surrealistic Pillow" and the Woodstock festival, has died of cancer. He was 66.


----------



## angelize56

On top of the world...so young...so sad....

Jan 17, 8:46 AM EST

*Former McDonald's CEO Bell Dies of Cancer*

By ROD McGUIRK
Associated Press Writer

SYDNEY, Australia (AP) -- *Charlie Bell, who worked his way up McDonald's Corp. to become its chief executive last year, has died of cancer in his native Australia. He was 44*.

Bell was diagnosed with cancer last May, only a month after ascending to the top job.  He left the fast food giant in November, after several rounds of treatment. McDonald's announced his death Sunday evening in the United States.

"*It is with great sadness that I pass on the news that our dear friend Charlie Bell passed away peacefully ... surrounded by his family*," Guy Russo, McDonald's Australia Ltd. chief executive, said in a statement.

Bell was replaced as CEO by Jim Skinner, the Oak Brook, Ill.-based company's third CEO in a year. *Bell was chosen to follow former chief James Cantalupo, who died of a heart attack in April 2004*.

Early last month, Bell and his family returned to Sydney where he was continuing his cancer therapy. McDonald's spokesman Walt Riker declined to comment on whether Bell was in the hospital or at home. No funeral arrangements have yet been made, he said.

"*Charlie Bell gave his all to McDonald's," said Andrew J. McKenna, chairman of the company's board. "Even during his hospitalization and chemotherapy, Charlie led this company with pride and determination*."

Bell rose through the ranks of the fast food chain, starting at a Sydney-area restaurant in 1975 and becoming the youngest store manager in Australia by the age of 19.

From 1993 until late 1999 Bell was managing director of McDonald's Australia. He then served as president of McDonald's Europe until December 2002, when he was named president and chief operating officer and a board member of McDonald's.

"*Charlie grew up with McDonald's," Fred Turner, the company's former chairman and CEO, said in a statement. "He always put the system first. His natural love of people, his energy and passion for life and the business were contagious to all who came in contact with him*."

Under Cantalupo and Bell, McDonald's staged a rebound in sales as the company slowed the pace of new store openings, added popular new salads and breakfast items to its menus and shed noncore parts of its business.

Ernie Adair, the chairman of the Black McDonald's Operations Association, said that in his short time as chief executive, Bell became known for his insistence of financial discipline. Further, he said that Bell made it clear that he believed it was time for McDonald's to focus more on the restaurants already operating than expansion.

"I believe he recognized it was time for McDonald's to slow down and exhale for a moment in terms of growth (and to) focus on growing same unit sales rather than expansion," Adair said.

*Last month, McDonald's spent $300,000 to fly Bell and his family to Australia on a private medically equipped jet, and agreed to ship their belongings and buy the Bells' Illinois home. The company also will pay any tax bills for the arrangement, according to filings with the Securities and Exchange Commission*. :up: (How lovely of a gesture!)

The *company also amended a stock options agreement with Bell, allowing him to transfer 1.44 million options to his wife. McDonald's also allowed 655,000 of those options to vest immediately*.

Bell is survived by his wife, Leonie, and a daughter, Alex.


----------



## angelize56

Was truly saddened to hear of the death of Ruth Warrick...."Phoebe Tyler" for over 30 years on "All My Children"....kind of like their matriarch dying.... 

and:

*Actress Virginia Mayo dead at 84*
01/17/05 11:06 PM, EST

Virginia Mayo, a 1940s screen siren who co-starred opposite such greats as Danny Kaye and James Cagney, died near Los Angeles Monday of pneumonia and heart failure, the Los Angeles Times reported on its Web site. She was 84.


----------



## bassetman

angelize56 said:


> Was truly saddened to hear of the death of Ruth Warrick...."Phoebe Tyler" for over 30 years on "All My Children"....kind of like their matriarch dying....
> 
> and:
> 
> *Actress Virginia Mayo dead at 84*
> 01/17/05 11:06 PM, EST
> 
> Virginia Mayo, a 1940s screen siren who co-starred opposite such greats as Danny Kaye and James Cagney, died near Los Angeles Monday of pneumonia and heart failure, the Los Angeles Times reported on its Web site. She was 84.


What;s "All My Children"....?


----------



## angelize56

It's a soap opera on ABC! 

Hi Baklava!


----------



## bassetman

angelize56 said:


> It's a soap opera on ABC!
> 
> Hi Baklava!


Oh, I don't have time to watch Soap Operas!


----------



## angelize56

You don't watch "All My Bassethounds"!


----------



## angelize56

'*Moesha' actor killed in auto accident
Lamont Bentley was 31*
Friday, January 21, 2005 Posted: 7:47 AM EST (1247 GMT)

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Lamont Bentley, who was a regular in the 1990s sitcom "Moesha" and appeared frequently in television and movies, was killed in a car crash, his manager said Wednesday.

Bentley died Tuesday night when his vehicle plunged off the San Diego Freeway, manager Susan Ferris said. He was the only person in the vehicle.

Bentley, 31, played Hakeem Campbell, the longtime friend of pop singer Brandy's character, Moesha Mitchell, in the UPN sitcom "Moesha."

Bentley had appeared in a number of films, including "The Wash" and "Tales From the Hood." He also played Tupac Shakur in the TV movie, "Too Legit: The MC Hammer Story," and had appeared in guest roles on "The Parkers," "NYPD Blue" and "Clueless."

The Milwaukee native and father of two daughters began his career after moving to Los Angeles with his mother, an aspiring singer.

"This is a big year for him," Ferris said. "We were very excited because he was coming into his own. It's like a candle being snuffed right out."


----------



## Scotiagirl

So sad, many a late night I shared with him
I tried to post a link, but will have to wait for angelize to do it, I have not conguered how to do it yet,


----------



## mach9

Scotiagirl: Agreed.


----------



## angelize56

Scotiagirl: Very sad indeed! I had just watched a news story a few days ago on how Johnny still made up jokes...giving many of them to Letterman to use. So I was kind of surprised to hear of his death....although you never know how slow or fast emphysema can kill a person. He will be missed by many! His life surely wasn't a wasted one! I used to watch him all the time!  Goodbye "Herrrrrrreeeeeee's Johnny!" 

Here's the link:

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/01/23/carson.obit/index.html


----------



## Guest

My next door neighbor lost her toddler grandbabies in a house fire, this morning. 

Baby Girl, Miss Riley... Baby Boy, Little Carl, aka, peanut. 

http://ky3.com/newsdetailed.asp?id=7432


----------



## Sooky 47

How terribly sad Kath.


----------



## eggplant43

That is just so sad. Some years ago there was a fire in Casper where several children died. The fireman were devastated, and required counseling.

The children were the grandchildren of a retired school teacher, and his wife who live here in Thermopolis. I think it aged them 30 years. I don't believe they've ever gotten over their tragic loss.

Fire can be so awful.


----------



## bassetman

Jonesiegirl said:


> My next door neighbor lost her toddler grandbabies in a house fire, this morning.
> 
> Baby Girl, Miss Riley... Baby Boy, Little Carl, aka, peanut.
> 
> http://ky3.com/newsdetailed.asp?id=7432


So sorry to hear!


----------



## angelize56

Kath:  I'm so sorry to hear of such a tragic loss!  Please pass on my condolences to your neighbor.  *Hugs*


----------



## LANMaster

Oh NO!

Oh Kath, I am so sorry to hear this news. 

I have no words.


----------



## angelize56

Third entertainer in this genre to die this year in their 60's and of cancer.....

*Traffic drummer Jim Capaldi dead at 60*
Worked with Steve Winwood, Dave Mason on classic LPs
01/28/05 11:49 AM, EST
Legendary rock drummer and Hall of Fame inductee Jim Capaldi died on Friday after a brief fight with stomach cancer, his publicist said.


----------



## angelize56

I loved the song "Tell Laura I Love Her"! Another one gone in his 60's. 

'*Tell Laura I Love Her' singer dead*
01/28/05 08:17 AM, EST
Ray Peterson, whose 1960 hit "Tell Laura I Love Her" exemplified the teen tragedy song popular in early rock 'n' roll, has died. He was 65.


----------



## LANMaster

John Vernon - (Dean Wormer in Animal House) dead at 72

Ossie Davis - (Actor, Civil Rights Advocate) dead at 87


----------



## angelize56

I didn't know who John Vernon was until I saw his picture on the news!


----------



## LANMaster

*Doobie Brothers Drummer Knudsen Dies *

SAN FRANCISCO  Keith Knudsen (search), the longtime Doobie Brothers (search) drummer who was part of the band during a string of hits that included "Taking it to the Streets" and "Black Water," died of pneumonia Tuesday. He was 56.

Knudsen had been hospitalized for more than a month, according to the band's longtime manager Bruce Cohn.

"I just saw him Sunday, just before the Super Bowl," Cohn said. "He was in good spirits. He was weak, but he was OK."

Knudsen began drumming in eighth grade and joined the Doobie Brothers in 1974. "After a week's rehearsal, I went on the road with the band," Knudsen said in his biography on the band's Web site.

The Doobies were known for incorporating gospel and jazz stylings into popular hit songs. They also were well-regarded for their live performances. Their other hits included "China Grove" and "Jesus is Just Alright."

Knudsen played with the Doobies until the band's 1982 farewell tour. During the band's hiatus, Knudsen and bandmate John McFee formed the country rock group Southern Pacific, which released four albums and had several hits.

He rejoined the band full-time in 1993.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,146853,00.html


----------



## lisaa7002

Ossie was such a great guy. I never saw him play anyone I didn't like.


----------



## angelize56

She sang one of my favorite songs...the one in the title! 

'*Help Me Make It' singer dead
Sammi Smith was also part of 'Outlaw Movement*'
02/17/05 08:20 AM, EST

Country singer Jewel "Sammi" Smith, known for her trademark ballad, "Help Me Make It Through The Night," and a knack for sharing everyday life in her music, died Saturday. She was 61.


----------



## eggplant43

February 21, 2005
Hunter S. Thompson, 65, Author, Commits Suicide
By MICHELLE O'DONNELL

Hunter S. Thompson, the maverick journalist and author whose savage chronicling of the underbelly of American life and politics embodied a new kind of nonfiction writing he called "gonzo journalism," died yesterday in Colorado. Tricia Louthis, of the Pitkin County Sheriff's Office, said Mr. Thompson had died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound at his home in Woody Creek, Colo., yesterday afternoon. He was 65.

Mr. Thompson, a magazine and newspaper writer who also wrote almost a dozen books, was perhaps best known for his book, "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas," which became a Hollywood movie in 1998. But he was better known for his hard-driving lifestyle and acerbic eye for truth which he used in the style of first-person reporting that came to be known as "gonzo" in the 1960's, where the usually-anonymous reporter becomes a central character in the story, a conduit of subjectivity.

"Nobody really knows what it means, but it sounds like an epithet," he said in an interview that, for him, journalism "can be an effective political tool."

Hunter Stockton Thompson was born in Louisville, Ky, on July 18, 1939, the son of an insurance agent. He was educated in the public school system and joined the United States Air Force after high school. There, he was introduced to journalism, covering sports for an Air Force newspaper at Eglin Air Force Base in Florida. He was honorably discharged in 1958 and then worked a series of jobs writing for small-town newspapers.

It was in the heat of deadline that gonzo journalism was born while he was writing a story about the Kentucky Derby for Scanlan's magazine, he recounted years later in an interview in Playboy magazine.

"I'd blown my mind, couldn't work," he told Playboy. "So finally I just started jerking pages out of my notebook and numbering them and sending them to the printer. I was sure it was the last article I was ever going to do for anybody."

Instead, he said, the story drew raves and he was inundated with letters and phone calls from people calling it "a breakthrough in journalism," an experience he likened to "falling down an elevator shaft and landing in a pool of mermaids."

He went on to become a counter cultural hero with books and articles that skewered America's hypocrisy.

"He wrote to provoke, shock, protest and annoy," Timothy Crouse wrote in his book "The Boys on the Bus," about the 1972 presidential campaign.

Mr. Thompson influenced a generation of writers who saw in his pioneering first-person, at times over-the-top writing style.

As a young man, he was heavily influenced by Jack Kerouac and wholeheartedly followed Kerouac's approach in which the writer revels in his struggles with writing.

Among his books were "Hell's Angels," "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas," "Fear and Loathing on the Campiagn Trail '72," "The Great Shark Hunt," "Generation of Swine" and "Songs for the Doomed."


----------



## bassetman

eggplant43 said:


> February 21, 2005
> Hunter S. Thompson, 65, Author, Commits Suicide
> By MICHELLE O'DONNELL
> 
> Hunter S. Thompson, the maverick journalist and author whose savage chronicling of the underbelly of American life and politics embodied a new kind of nonfiction writing he called "gonzo journalism," died yesterday in Colorado. Tricia Louthis, of the Pitkin County Sheriff's Office, said Mr. Thompson had died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound at his home in Woody Creek, Colo., yesterday afternoon. He was 65.
> 
> Mr. Thompson, a magazine and newspaper writer who also wrote almost a dozen books, was perhaps best known for his book, "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas," which became a Hollywood movie in 1998. But he was better known for his hard-driving lifestyle and acerbic eye for truth which he used in the style of first-person reporting that came to be known as "gonzo" in the 1960's, where the usually-anonymous reporter becomes a central character in the story, a conduit of subjectivity.
> 
> "Nobody really knows what it means, but it sounds like an epithet," he said in an interview that, for him, journalism "can be an effective political tool."
> 
> Hunter Stockton Thompson was born in Louisville, Ky, on July 18, 1939, the son of an insurance agent. He was educated in the public school system and joined the United States Air Force after high school. There, he was introduced to journalism, covering sports for an Air Force newspaper at Eglin Air Force Base in Florida. He was honorably discharged in 1958 and then worked a series of jobs writing for small-town newspapers.
> 
> It was in the heat of deadline that gonzo journalism was born while he was writing a story about the Kentucky Derby for Scanlan's magazine, he recounted years later in an interview in Playboy magazine.
> 
> "I'd blown my mind, couldn't work," he told Playboy. "So finally I just started jerking pages out of my notebook and numbering them and sending them to the printer. I was sure it was the last article I was ever going to do for anybody."
> 
> Instead, he said, the story drew raves and he was inundated with letters and phone calls from people calling it "a breakthrough in journalism," an experience he likened to "falling down an elevator shaft and landing in a pool of mermaids."
> 
> He went on to become a counter cultural hero with books and articles that skewered America's hypocrisy.
> 
> "He wrote to provoke, shock, protest and annoy," Timothy Crouse wrote in his book "The Boys on the Bus," about the 1972 presidential campaign.
> 
> Mr. Thompson influenced a generation of writers who saw in his pioneering first-person, at times over-the-top writing style.
> 
> As a young man, he was heavily influenced by Jack Kerouac and wholeheartedly followed Kerouac's approach in which the writer revels in his struggles with writing.
> 
> Among his books were "Hell's Angels," "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas," "Fear and Loathing on the Campiagn Trail '72," "The Great Shark Hunt," "Generation of Swine" and "Songs for the Doomed."


Beat me to it eggy! 

He spoke here in town once, but I had no interest in listening to him!


----------



## angelize56

Actress Sandra Dee has died....


----------



## angelize56

*Actress Sandra Dee dies
Death follows treatment for kidney disease, pneumonia*

Sunday, February 20, 2005 Posted: 5:11 PM EST (2211 GMT)

LOS ANGELES, California (CNN) -- Actress Sandra Dee died Sunday at a California hospital, her son told CNN.

Dodd Darin, the son of the late singer Bobby Darin and Sandra Dee, said his mother died at 6 a.m. (9 a.m. ET) in Los Robles Hospital & Medical Center in Thousand Oaks, California, where she had been treated for 14 days for complications from kidney disease and pneumonia.

Darin said his mother was 63, though a number of movie Web sites put her birth date variously at April 23, 1942, and April 23, 1944, which would have made her 62 or 60.

Dee was born Alexandra Zuck in Bayonne, New Jersey. Her mother often lied about her age to help her get ahead in work and school, according to the Web site Internet Movie Database.

Work as a model by age 12 led to television commercials and, at age 14, a role in the movie "Until They Sailed," which was released in 1957, the site said.

The next year she was signed to "The Reluctant Debutante" and "The Restless Years."

In 1959, the teenage heartthrob won roles in five productions. "Gidget" and "A Summer Place" proved the most popular.

In 1960, she appeared in "Portrait in Black" and married Darin.

In rapid succession came roles in "Come September," "Romanoff and Juliet," "Tammy Tell Me True" and its 1963 sequel, "Tammy and the Doctor."

But the latter films fared poorly and the offers began to wane.

For the next few years, she did one movie per year: "I'd Rather be Rich" in 1964, "That Funny Feeling" in 1965, "A Man Could Get Killed" in 1966, "Doctor, You've Got to be Kidding" in 1967 -- the year she and Darin divorced -- and "Rosie!" in 1968.

Her movie career was largely finished by the time she was 26, according to the Web site's biography.

In 1970, Sandra won a role in "The Dunwich Horror" and, during that decade, made four television movies.

As her star diminished, she battled anorexia, alcoholism and depression, the Web site says.

Her last film, "Lost," was produced in 1983.

Dee was diagnosed with throat cancer and kidney failure in 2000. She is survived by her son and two granddaughters, Alexa and Olivia, according to the Web site.

She was portrayed by actress Kate Bosworth last year in "Beyond the Sea," which starred Kevin Spacey as Bobby Darin.


----------



## angelize56

I remember her like it was yesterday! She was a brave soul!

*Flight Attendant From 1985 Hijacking Dies*

Sat Feb 26, 1:48 PM ET U.S. National - AP

TUCSON, Ariz. - *Uli Derickson, the flight attendant who served as a buffer between terrorists and passengers during a 1985 airline hijacking that dragged on for 17 days, has died at the age of 60*.

Derickson, who was diagnosed with cancer in 2003, died Feb. 18 at her home in Tucson, said Glen Coughenour, funeral director at the Evergreen Mortuary Cemetery and Crematory.

*During the hijacking of Trans World Airlines Flight 847 in June 1985, Derickson talked to the Shiite Muslim terrorists and is credited with shielding passengers whose names sounded Jewish by hiding their passports*. :up:

The flight began in Athens but ended up in Beirut, where the crew and 39 passengers were held for 17 days.

A Navy diver on the flight was singled out and killed by the terrorists, but passengers credited Derickson with preventing more killings.

"*When they were beating the others, something told me that this could not go on," Derickson wrote in the December issue of Glamour magazine. "I jumped out of the seat they had ordered me to take and grabbed the hijacker physically ... I held him tight and looked straight into his eyes and I said 'Stop it. Stop it right now*.'"

She was able to speak to one of the hijackers because both knew German.

Derickson said the most important factor behind her action "was that I was ready to die."

"*I prayed, cleared my conscience and, in my mind, finished my life*," she wrote.

After leaving Athens the plane was diverted to Algiers, where ground crews refused to refuel the aircraft free of charge and hijackers threatened to kill passengers until it was gassed up. *Derickson gave her Shell credit card to cover the costs*.

She said after her release that the hijackers had asked her for the passports of passengers with Jewish-sounding names.

Asked how many she picked out, she answered: "Six. Or seven, I believe."

Later, however, she said she collected all the passports and did not help the terrorists determine which hostages might be Jewish.

Because her comments were initially interpreted to mean that she had helped single out Jewish passengers, she was criticized in the Israeli Parliament and received threats from extremist groups.

Several of the freed hostages insisted Derickson had stood up to the terrorists and prevented additional violence, but she continued to receive threats.

*Derickson was the first woman to receive the United States silver medal of honor for helping hold the hijackers at bay, and was awarded the Silver Cross for Valor by the Legion of Valor, a veterans' group*. :up:

*She resumed flying with TWA soon after the hijacking but retired in the late 1980s. She tried working in real estate but missed flying, so she joined Delta Air Lines in the early 1990s and continued working, mainly on international flights, until she was diagnosed with cancer in 2003*.


----------



## angelize56

Terribly sad to hear that golfer Jack Nicholas's 17 month old Grandson drowned yesterday! The nanny wasn't watching him obviously well enough and found him floating in the hot tub!  He was revived but died an hour later!  Such a shame....


----------



## angelize56

Here's an article on Jake's drowning.  The nanny is responsible to watch those children EVERY moment they are in her care...it might be an "accident"....but it could very well have been prevented!  I'm not judging the nanny....it's just she should have been watching BOTH kids closely.....

*Golfing Legend's Grandson Drowns In Hot Tub*

POSTED: 10:44 am EST March 2, 2005

NORTH PALM BEACH, Fla. -- Authorities said the death of the grandson of golf Hall of Famer Jack Nicklaus appears to have been an accident.

Seventeen-month-old Jake Nicklaus apparently drowned in a hot tub Tuesday. He is the son of Steve Nicklaus, one of the golfing great's four sons.

Authorities in Palm Beach County, Fla., said *the toddler had been playing in the hot tub with his 4-year-old brother and their nanny. The three left the pool area and went into the house, but Jake slipped away from his nanny and went back through a sliding door to the hot tub*.

"*Someone left the (sliding door) open after they went back into the residence," said Paul Miller, of the Palm Beach County Sheriff's Office. "There was a baby protective barrier around the pool and the Jacuzzi, but somehow Jake Nicklaus did go through the opening to the Jacuzzi -- and that's where he was located by the nanny*."

The nanny quickly realized he was missing and discovered him in the water. She performed CPR until fire-rescue workers arrived.

Miller said the boy was breathing at the time, but died about an hour and a half later.


----------



## angelize56

Debra was young!   Dang cancer!

Posted on Mon, Mar. 07, 2005

*Debra Hill, "Halloween" writer-producer, dead at 54*

BOB THOMAS

Associated Press

LOS ANGELES - Debra Hill, the "Halloween" writer-producer who rose through Hollywood's ranks to become one of the industry's pioneering woman producers, died Monday, according to family friend Barbara Ligeti. She was 54.

*Hill had battled cancer for 13 months, Ligeti said, but was working on several projects, including a film about the last two men pulled from the rubble of the Twin Towers following the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks, until her last days*. 

"She changed the face of women in film. If you talk to people who are real players in this town, they will say Debra was one woman who would help other women ... with boundless generosity," Ligeti said. "And with all of that, she managed to be the best girlfriend a person would ever have."

Hill's big break came in horror films when she and director John Carpenter co-wrote the genre's modern classic, "Halloween."

The 1979 film, also directed by Carpenter and produced by Hill, starred a 20-year-old Jamie Lee Curtis as the baby sitter terrorized by a murderous psychopath. Made on a modest $300,000 budget, it went on to gross $60 million worldwide, a record for an independent movie at the time, and to launch a seemingly endless chain of sequels.

Carpenter said Monday that working with Hill was one of the "greatest experiences of my life."

"She had a passion for not just movies about women or women's ideas, but films for everybody - horror films, action films, comedies," Carpenter told The Associated Press in a phone interview. "The ground that she trailblazed in the beginning can now be followed by anyone. She was incredibly capable and incredibly talented. We're all going to miss her very much."

Hill, Carpenter and Curtis returned for the first one, "Halloween II," and Hill and Carpenter were involved in the writing of several of the others, including "Halloween: Resurrection," "Halloween 5" and "Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers." A "Halloween 9," also written by Hill and Carpenter, is reported by the Internet Movie Database to be in production.

After her "Halloween" run, Hill joined her friend Lynda Obst in forming an independent production company in 1986 that made "Adventures in Babysitting" and "Heartbreak Hotel," both directed by Chris Columbus, and Terry Gilliam's "The Fisher King" with Robin Williams and Jeff Bridges.

In 1988 she entered a contract with Walt Disney Pictures under which she produced the feature "Gross Anatomy," short films for the Walt Disney theme park and an NBC special for Disneyland's 35th anniversary.

More prestigious films she produced included "The Dead Zone," 1983; "Head Office," 1985; and "Clue," 1986.

"Back when I started in 1974, there were very few women in the industry, and everybody called me 'Honey,'" she recalled in 2003. "I was assumed to be the makeup and hair person, or the script person. I was never assumed to be the writer or producer. I took a look around and realized there weren't many women, so I had to carve a niche for myself."

Carpenter praised her as "a real pioneer in this business."

"Unlike many producers, she came from the crew ranks. I think they're the most under-appreciated people, and they work the hardest," he said. "She had experienced the ins and the outs and had a thorough understanding of what it took to make a picture."

Hill had begun as a production assistant on adventure documentaries, working her way up to films as a script supervisor, a job that required sitting beside the director and keeping a record of each scene.

From there she landed jobs as assistant director and second-unit director and became associated with Carpenter, who was then a rising young director.

The two also collaborated on 1980's "The Fog" and 1981's "Escape From New York."

When she was honored by Women in Film in 2003, Hill said, "I hope some day there won't be a need for Women in Film. That it will be People in Film. That it will be equal pay, equal rights and equal job opportunities for everybody."

Born in Haddonfield, N.J., Hill grew up in Philadelphia.


----------



## angelize56

*Country Singer, Rodeo Champ Chris LeDoux Dies At 56* 

POSTED: 5:31 pm EST March 9, 2005
UPDATED: 5:58 pm EST March 9, 2005

DENVER -- Country music artist and former world champion bareback bronc rider Chris LeDoux died Wednesday from complications of liver cancer.

He was 56.

Emma Grandillo, a representative from Capital Records in Nashville, told The Associated Press that LeDoux died at his home in Wyoming.

LeDoux parlayed songs about cowboys he wrote on the rodeo circuit into a successful recording career. He was little known outside the rodeo circle, until country superstar Garth Brooks paid tribute to him in a song.

LeDoux and Brooks teamed up for the Top 10 hit, "Whatcha Gonna Do With a Cowboy," in 1992.

In 2003, LeDoux released the album "Horsepower" and celebrated career sales of more than five million albums.

In November, he canceled several tour dates, including an appearance at the National Finals Rodeo, while undergoing treatment for cancer of the bile duct.

LeDoux had undergone a liver transplant in 2000.

In January, LeDoux's Web site said that he was undergoing treatments in his home state of Wyoming for cholangiocarcinoma, a cancer of the bile duct. The site said his doctors were happy with his progress and were confident he would become cancer-free.

He was also said to be feeling good was looking forward to getting back to music and ranching.


----------



## THoey

Wow... So young...


----------



## angelize56

Oh my....this is so sad....talk about young!   I wonder why they took so long to post about her death? 

Fri, Mar. 11, 2005

*Nicole DeHuff of 'Meet the Parents,' other films, dead at 31*

Associated Press

LOS ANGELES - Actress Nicole DeHuff, who memorably took a volleyball in the face from Ben Stiller in the 2000 hit "Meet the Parents," has died of complications from pneumonia. She was 31.

DeHuff, who died Feb. 16, had twice visited a hospital shortly before her death but was sent home both times, the E! Network's E! Online Web site reported Friday.

"Meet the Parents" was DeHuff's first film. A bumbling Stiller, who is dating her sister, accidentally breaks her nose during a volleyball game on the eve of her wedding. The action is one of many that estrange Stiller from DeHuff's menacing father, played by Robert De Niro.

The actress also appeared in the films "Suspect Zero" and "See Arnold Run" and had a starring role in the recently completed movie "Unbeatable Harold," which was directed by her husband, Ari Palitz.

She had a regular role in the 2002 TV series "The Court" and appeared on such other shows as "CSI: Miami," "Without a Trace," "Dragnet," "The Practice" and "Monk."

The Oklahoma native earned a bachelor's degree in drama from Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh before moving to Los Angeles.

Survivors include her husband and her parents, Michael and Patsie DeHuff of Shawnee, Okla.


----------



## angelize56

*Molly Hatchet Lead Singer Dies At 53 
Danny Joe Brown Joined Rock Band In 1975*

POSTED: 12:02 am EST March 15, 2005
UPDATED: 12:03 am EST March 15, 2005

DAVIE, Fla. -- The lead singer of the Southern rock band Molly Hatchet has died. His family said Danny Joe Brown died of complications from diabetes.

Brown died Thursday at his home near Fort Lauderdale, Fla.

The Jacksonville native joined Molly Hatchet in 1975. The group was named after a Southern prostitute who allegedly beheaded and mutilated her clients.

Brown was frontman for the group's self-titled album in 1978, which went platinum. In 1979 the next album, "Flirtin' With Disaster," sold over 2 million copies.

According to reports, Brown ended his career after a stroke in 1998.  (So young!)

He was 53.


----------



## LANMaster

Bummer.
I really liked Molly Hatchet.


----------



## angelize56

What a blessing they had 65 wonderful years together and she died at home.

*Walter Cronkite's Wife, Betsy, Dead At 89*

POSTED: 12:51 pm EST March 16, 2005
UPDATED: 12:58 pm EST March 16, 2005

NEW YORK -- The wife of former CBS News anchorman Walter Cronkite has died.

Mary Elizabeth Cronkite, known as Betsy, was 89.

Cronkite's assistant said she died of complications from cancer at the couple's Manhattan apartment Tuesday night.

The two met while they were working at a Kansas City radio station. They were married in 1940.

In his biography, "A Reporter's Life," Cronkite attributed the longevity of their marriage to his wife's extraordinary sense of humor and her tolerance "for the uncertain schedule and wanderings of a newsman."


----------



## angelize56

*1980s carmaker DeLorean dies at 80*
Sunday, March 20, 2005 Posted: 2:02 PM EST (1902 GMT)

(CNN) -- John DeLorean, developer of a futuristic sportscar that captured the country's attention in the 1980s, has died. He was 80.

DeLorean died Saturday at the Overlook Hospital in Summit, New Jersey, from complications from a stroke, said Paul Connell, owner of Desmond and Sons funeral home in Michigan.

DeLorean's stainless-steel, gull-winged car, which bore his name, became more engrained in American culture after director Robert Zemeckis used a DeLorean as a time machine in the 1985 film "Back to the Future" and its two sequels.


----------



## angelize56

What a horrible way to die...and then he was found dead by his sons! Too sad! 

*Former Steelers Star Suffocated By Barbell
Man Lifting Weights At Home*

POSTED: 12:52 pm EST March 22, 2005

PITTSBURGH -- Former Pittsburgh Steelers Pro Bowler David Little, who led one of the NFL's most experienced linebacker corps in the 1980s, died while weightlifting at home in Miami. He was 46.

*Little was lifting weights Thursday when he had a heart arrhythmia, causing him to drop a 250-pound barbell on his chest, which rolled onto his neck and suffocated him, according to the coroner*.  

Little was found by his sons, David Jr. and Darien. 

The University of Florida graduate played his entire 12-year career in Pittsburgh after being taken during the seventh round of the 1981 NFL draft.

*Little started 125 of the 179 games he played for the Steelers and once played 89 consecutive games. He was voted to the Pro Bowl in 1990, three years before he retired*.

His older brother, Larry Little, was an All-Pro guard for the Miami Dolphins.

Little is also survived by his wife, Denise, his mother, daughter and four sisters.


----------



## angelize56

Two area soldiers died in car accidents....I'm not sure...but I think they may have died in the same accident... and I just thought I'd honor their memory here. Too sad!  Deaths in Iraq are tragic...but so are those in the states....

*Master Sergeant William R. Balinski Jr.*

RICHMOND -- *Master Sergeant William R. Balinski, Jr., 34, of Richmond, died unexpectedly Thursday, March 17, 2005 in an automobile accident while stationed in Georgia*.

He was born January 26, 1971 in Marysville to William and Betty Jo Balinski.

He married Teresa Kipke May 2, 1994 in Port Huron.

William joined the U.S. Army after graduation from Marysville High School in 1989. *He has served his country for fifteen years. Four years in active duty being involved with Operation Just Cause in Panama, Operation Desert Storm and Desert Shield and eleven years as a reservist. He is a dedicated family man who loved spending time and playing with his children and took pride in serving his country. He was a man that had great integrity, respect and perseverance. He never did anything half way. He was employed with Chrysler for the past nine years as a sheet metal worker. William enjoyed playing softball, bowling, shooting archery and was an avid hunter*.

He is survived by his wife, Teresa; a daughter, Ashley Ann; a son, William Thomas; his parents, Mr. and Mrs. William (Betty Jo) Balinski of Marysville; a sister, Mr. and Mrs. Robert (Tina) Thornton of North Carolina; grandmother, Frances Balinski of St. Clair; father-in-law and mother-in- law, Mr. and Mrs. Thomas (Beverly) Kipke of Wisconsin; two sisters-in-law, Tonia Simmons and Mr. and Mrs. Chad (Nia) Breitzke; grandfather-in-law and grand mother-in-law, Mr. and Mrs. Adolph (Betty) Ball; a grandmother-in-law, Eleanor Kipke; and numerous aunts, uncles, nieces, nephews and cousins.

He was preceded in death by a grandfather, Thaddeus Balinski, grandparents, Mr. and Mrs. Hugh (Billie) MacDonald and grandfather-in-law, Clarence Kipke.

Visitation will be held Friday from 3 to 5 and 7 to 9 p.m. in the Marysville Funeral Home. A rosary will be recited at 7:30 p.m.

He will lie in state from 11:30 a.m. until time of the Scripture Service at 12 Noon Saturday, March 26, 2005 in St. Christopher Catholic Church.

Rite of Committal will follow in St. Phillips Neri Cemetery, Columbus Twp.

Those planning an expression of sympathy may wish to consider the children's education with check payable to Teresa Balinski.

To send condolences and messages of sympathy, visit marysvillefuneralhome.com.


----------



## angelize56

Here's the second soldier's obituary. God bless them both!  The funeral home he is at is just six blocks from my home. So sad! 

*Sgt. 1st Class John D. Tucker*

RUBY -- *Sgt. 1st Class John D. Tucker, 35, of Ruby, passed away on Thursday, March 17, 2005 after an auto accident in Alabama while serving in active duty with the United States Army*.

He was born on August 10, 1969 in Los Angeles Co., California.

John married Bonnie J. Perdue on June 6, 1992 in Redlands, CA.

*He was a graduate from St. Clair County Community College with honors and a degree in Criminal Justice. He was an AYSO Soccer coach. John served in the United States Army for 17 years. He loved spending time with his two sons*.

John is survived by his wife, Bonnie of Ruby; two sons, Joshua and Jacob Tucker of Ruby; father and stepmother, John and Debbie Tucker of California; mother and stepfather, Norma and Robert Odenbach of California; brother and sister-in-law, Kendal and Michelle Tucker of California; brother and sister-in-law, Raymond and Kathy Austin of California; sister, Tonya Austin of California; sister and brother-in-law, Mary and Jonathan Hawkins of New York; brother, Shayne Tucker of California; brother, Jared Tucker; grandmother, Mary Patton of California; father-in-law, John Perdue of Ruby; sister-in-law, Cynthia (Larry) Hayosh of Port Huron; sister-in-law, Joy (Julia) Perdue of Royal Oak; sister-in-law, Sue (Tim) Perdue of New York; several nieces, nephews, aunts, uncles and cousins.

Funeral services will be held at 11 a.m. Friday in the Jowett Funeral Home, 1634 Lapeer Ave. at 17th Street. Rev. Mark Seppo, pastor of Cross Current will officiate.

Burial will be in Mt. Pleasant Cemetery.

Visiting hours will be held Thursday from 2 to 4 and 6 to 8 p.m. in the funeral home.

*Pallbearers will be from the United States Armed Forces*.

Honorary Pallbearers will be Kendal Tucker, Martin Fehn, David Bown, Corey Tucker, Tony Blackmer and Larry Hayosh.

Memorial tributes may be made to MADD.


----------



## angelize56

*Barney Martin, 'Seinfeld' father, dead*

03/24/05 02:22 PM, EST

Barney Martin, a former New York City detective who went into show business and became best known for playing Jerry Seinfeld's father Morty on the comedian's hit television series, has died. He was 82.


----------



## angelize56

*Foghat guitarist dead at 57*

03/24/05 08:30 AM, EST

Guitarist Rod Price, founding member of the blues boogie band Foghat, died Tuesday after falling down a stairway at his home, a family friend said. He was 57.


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> *Foghat guitarist dead at 57*
> 
> 03/24/05 08:30 AM, EST
> 
> Guitarist Rod Price, founding member of the blues boogie band Foghat, died Tuesday after falling down a stairway at his home, a family friend said. He was 57.


Wonder if it was a slow ride down the stairs.

Ohhh  I'm sorry, that was just wrong. I loved the Foghat Live album growing up.


----------



## jd_957

BURBANK, Calif. - Paul Henning, who created the hit TV show "The Beverly Hillbillies" and wrote its theme song, died Friday at the age of 93.

Henning, who lived in Toluca Lake, died in a Burbank hospital of natural causes. He had been sick for some time, his daughter Carol said.

Henning created "The Beverly Hillbillies," which debuted in 1962, based on his encounters with residents of the Ozarks during camping trips as a youth, his daughter said.

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20050326/ap_en_tv/obit_henning


----------



## jd_957

Famed Attorney Johnnie L. Cochran Jr. Dies at 67

By Carla Hall 
Times Staff Writer 
Posted March 29 2005, 6:08 PM EST

Johnnie L. Cochran Jr., the masterful attorney who gained prominence as an early advocate for victims of police abuse, then achieved worldwide fame for successfully defending football star O.J. Simpson on murder charges, died this afternoon. He was 67.

Cochran died at his home in the Los Feliz section of Los Angeles of an inoperable brain tumor, according to his brother-in-law Bill Baker. His wife and his two sisters were with him at the time of his death.

Cochran, his family and colleagues were secretive about his illness to protect the attorney's privacy as well as the network of Cochran law offices that largely draw their chachet from his presence. But Cochran confirmed in a Sept. 2004 interview with The Times that he was being treated by the eminent neurosurgeon Keith Black at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles.

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/lo..._lat,0,7625497.story?coll=sfla-home-headlines


----------



## LANMaster

Mitch Hedberg Dead at 37 

*Comedian Mitch Hedberg dies at 37*
Jokester was set to perform at Baltimore's Improv; Cause of death unknown

It seemed like just another on-air phone call. Shortly before 10 a.m. today, the hosts of the Kirk, Mark and Lopez morning show on 98 Rock (WIYY-FM) dialed the number of standup comedian Mitch Hedberg, who was scheduled for a phone interview.

The nationally known jokester was booked for five straight shows at Baltimore's Improv beginning last night.

A distraught-sounding woman answered and said that Hedberg wasn't available. She hung up.

The mystery wasn't cleared up until midafternoon today, when the comedian's publicists announced that Hedberg, 37, had passed away the night before. The cause of death was still unknown.

Stephanie Drummond, producer of the drive-time show, was grappling with her disbelief today. Hedberg, who had become a semi-regular in recent years on such national TV shows as Late Night With David Letterman and Late Late With Craig Kilborn, had appeared many times on the station, which works closely with the Improv chain.

"He's a wonderful guy," she said. "His delivery is so dry. He's like [deadpan comic] Steven Wright, with a little bit of hippie in him."

The show was bombarded with e-mails asking about Hedberg today, many wondering if it was an April Fool's joke. It wasn't.

"We'll be playing a lot of his highlights on the [Friday morning] show," she said. "He'll be missed."

Just two weeks ago, the long-haired comic had tried out a few new jokes on the Howard Stern Show. Some were about satellite radio, which he said he was beginning to hear frequently during his cross-country travels. "There's a reason you can curse" on satellite radio, he said. "Nobody's listening."

The Improv announced this afternoon that comedian Randy Kagan, who was slated to open for Hedberg, would be headlining tonight through Sunday.


----------



## angelize56

I never heard of him!


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> I never heard of him!


He was on the comedy circuit.

Here's some of his bit ....



> You know that Pepperidge Farm bread, that stuff is fancy. That stuff is wrapped twice. You open it, and then still ain't open. That's why I don't buy it, I don't need another step between me and toast.


----------



## angelize56

He sounded funny! I wonder how he died!


----------



## LANMaster

I think they are saying heart attack.

Some more of his humor;



> I used to do drugs. I still do drugs. But I used to, too.
> 
> "I played golf....I did not get a hole in one, but I did hit a guy and that's way more satisfying. Your supposed to yell FORE, but I was too busy mumbling that ain't no way that's gonna hit him."
> 
> "The depressing thing about tennis is that no matter how much I play, I'll never be as good a a wall. I played a wall once. They're relentless."
> 
> "When someone hands you a flyer, it's like they're saying here you throw this away."
> 
> "I like rice. Rice is great if your hungry and want 2000 of something."
> 
> "I was at this casino minding my own business and this guy came up to me and said your gonna have to move you're blocking a fire exit. As if there were a fire, I wasn't gonna run. If you are flamable and have legs you are never blocking a fire exit."
> 
> "My friend said to me "You know what I like? Mashed poatoes," I was like, Dude, you gotta give me time to guess. If your going to quiz me, you must put a pause in there."
> 
> "I was walking by a drycleaner at 3a.m. and there was a sign that said Sorry, we're closed. You don't have to be sorry. It's 3a.m. and your a drycleaner. It would be ridiculous for me to expect you to be open. I'm not gonna come by at 10 and say, hey I was here at 3a.m and you guys were closed. Someone owes me an apology."
> 
> "I get the Reese's candy bar, If you read it, there's an apostrophe. The candy bar is his. I didn't know that. Next time your eating a Reese's and some guy named Reese comes up to you and says let me have that. You better give it to him. I'm sorry Reece, I didn't think I would ever run into you."
> 
> "I brought a donut and the guy gave me a recieipt for the donut. I don't need a receipt for the donut, I give you the money, you give me the donut, end of transaction. We do not need to bring ink and paper into this. I can not imagine the senerio where I would have to prove that I bought a donut. Some skeptical friend. Don't even act like I didn't get that donut. I got the documentation right here."


----------



## angelize56

Moist Perdue...er...Wet Chicken will be upset at this!

Apr 1, 10:14 AM EST

*Frank Perdue Dies at 84 After Illness*

By FOSTER KLUG
Associated Press Writer

SALISBURY, Md. (AP) -- *Frank Perdue, who transformed a backyard egg business into one of the nation's largest poultry processors using the folksy slogan, "It takes a tough man to make a tender chicken," has died*.

He died Thursday after a brief illness, Perdue Farms Inc. said Friday. He was 84.

At the time of his death, Perdue was chairman of the executive committee of the board of directors of Perdue Farms, based in Salisbury.

His tough, folksy TV persona helped boost sales from $56 million in 1970 to more than $1.2 billion by 1991.

*He had taken to the airwaves in 1971, and the company was credited with being the first to advertise chickens by brand*.

Perdue turned the reins over to his son, Jim, in 1991.

Frank Perdue's father, Arthur W. Perdue, started the family business in 1920, raising chickens for eggs. Perdue and his father switched the business from eggs to chickens in the 1940s and broke into retail sales in 1968.

*In a 1991 interview, Perdue described his father as a stern man who was so thrifty that he saved leather from old shoes to make hinges for the doors to the chicken houses*.

An only child of older parents, Perdue was a shy boy who spent much of his time working on the family egg farm. His dream was to play professional baseball, but he said he "gathered more splinters than hits" on the Salisbury State Teachers College team. After graduation in 1939 he returned to the farm in Salisbury.

His love for the game, however, later prompted him to invest in a minor league franchise in his native Salisbury.

In building his poultry business, Perdue was the consummate entrepreneur and workaholic, who would put in 18 hours a day and get by on three or four hours' sleep. He had a cot in his office and often spent the night there, even though his home was 50 yards away.

Perdue Farms' expansion in the 1970s was rapid, but it also sowed the seeds of worker discontent. The company opened new plants in rural, often poor areas of the South, where labor was cheap and government regulations lax.

Inevitably, union activism sprung up, which Perdue sought to suppress.

In 1986, Perdue told to a presidential commission that he had twice unsuccessfully sought help from a reputed New York crime boss to put down union activities, actions he later said he regretted deeply.

In the late 1980s, reports of repetitive motion injuries rose rapidly in the industry among workers who performed the same handling, sorting and cutting tasks all day.

The company paid $40,000 in fines to North Carolina in 1989 after a report found 36 percent of workers in two plants had symptoms of wrist trauma known as carpal tunnel syndrome. In 1991, the company agreed to establish a four-year program to reduce injuries, including job rotations, rest and exercise periods and automation equipment.

Under Jim Perdue's leadership, the company has been establishing full service health care centers in its plants.

Frank Perdue began facing pickets at his public appearances from animal rights activists after his appointment in January 1991 to the Board of Regents of the University of Maryland system.

People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals claimed farmers raising chickens for Perdue kept them in cramped cages and their beaks had to be clipped to prevent them from pecking each other to death.

The company insisted its chickens roamed freely in well-ventilated coops and said their beaks were trimmed because chickens naturally go after each other.

Associates said Perdue never spent much time worrying about his critics, but he was never comfortable with his fame.

For years, he refused to advertise in the Baltimore and Washington areas to lower his profile at home.

Perdue is survived by his wife, Mitzi Ayala Perdue; four children, Sandra Spedden of Cambridge, Md., Anne Oliviero of Cape Elizabeth, Maine, Beverly Nida of Midlothian, Va., and Jim Perdue of Salisbury, Md.; two stepchildren Jose Ayala and Carlos Ayala; and 12 grandchildren.


----------



## THoey

Lan, thanks for the Mitch H. update. I really enjoyed his bits on the comedy channel on my XM. I heard briefly yesterday about it, but I found nothing on Google...


----------



## lisaa7002

(Mitch) I had just seen him a couple of weeks ago on the comedy channel. He was fabulous. What a shame.

"I was at this casino minding my own business and this guy came up to me and said your gonna have to move you're blocking a fire exit. As if there were a fire, I wasn't gonna run. If you are flamable and have legs you are never blocking a fire exit."

Like I said, what a shame.


----------



## angelize56

*Monaco's Prince Rainier dies*

By Jim Bittermann CNN
Wednesday, April 6, 2005 Posted: 2:39 AM EDT (0639 GMT)

MONACO (CNN) -- Prince Rainier III of Monaco, who died on Wednesday aged 81, was one of the world's longest-serving monarchs and ruled one of the smallest countries in the world. He deserves most of the credit for putting and keeping his tiny principality on the international map.

While this speck of land, less than a square mile in area and narrower than New York's Central Park, has belonged to the Grimaldi family for more than seven centuries, it was only when Rainier took the throne in 1949 that the real myth and money-making began.

At first the dashing young prince, who was born on May 31, 1923 used the reflected glamour of the French Riviera to attract growing numbers of tourists to his casinos and hotels.

But it was his whirlwind courtship and eventual marriage to American movie actress Grace Kelly that gave Monaco the glittering image that continues to draw in cruise liners full of visitors even today.

Caroline Pigozzi, of Paris Match magazine, compared the relationship to the "fairytale" marriage of U.S. President John F. and Jacqueline Kennedy at that time.

At first their marriage was very much of a fairytale. The glamorous American, who starred in many of Alfred Hitchcock's iconic films and then became a princess, was both envied and admired.

Her Hollywood connections made Monaco a mandatory stop for the movie crowd, especially in spring when heading for the nearby film festival at Cannes.

Prince Rainier, not always comfortable in public, worked behind the scenes to burnish Monaco's glittering image.

He fought to keep Monaco independent from France and to preserve its status as a tax haven, something that led columnist Art Buckwald to label Monaco "a sunny place for shady people."

*'The builder'*

Under Rainier, Monaco also joined the United Nations and was even able to reclaim some land from the sea.

Members of the Monaco jet set called Rainier "the builder" for the way he packed the once obscure fishing village, Monte Carlo, with high-rise apartments to shelter and protect the rich.

But in 1982 Monaco's magic came to an end for Prince Rainier. The car carrying his princess plummeted off one of the country's winding roads, and the next day she was dead. There was shock and sorrow around the world, but no more so than in the royal family itself.

At the funeral Prince Rainier repeatedly broke down in tears. The loss of Princess Grace, the pillar of the family, had a great impact on him, and many said the children too.

Caroline and Stephanie were soon making the covers of all the gossip magazines, their lives rich with scandalous behavior and tragic affairs.

Rainier compensated for his loss by throwing himself into his business interests, concentrating on preparing his son Albert to take over the complexities of running the principality.

*Succession law changed*

But Albert has never married and seems painfully shy, especially when talking about his romantic life.

"There have been some relationships where if they had gone on a little more probably would have headed that way," he once said. "But, I think it's so much your own timing and your own agenda and the person you want to be with."

Monaco changed its succession law in 2002. This means Albert can now assume the throne despite being unmarried with no children or descendants. Under the revised law, power could also be passed from Albert to his siblings, who both have children.

But the real question is whether Monaco itself can prosper in the same way it did under Rainier.

During his lifetime, his critics complained "the builder" overbuilt and never stopped looking for business deals to benefit his family and their tiny principality.

Those who knew him, painted a different picture, that of a shy man who fought during more than a half century in power to turn an undistinguished family fiefdom into a capital of fantasy, wealth, and glamour.


----------



## Shadow Bea

Good Story Marlene  here is another!

Monaco's Prince Rainier Dies at Age 81
Marriage to Grace Kelly Brought Renown to Principality
By Marco Trujillo, Reuters



MONACO (April 6) - Monaco's Prince Rainier III, who turned one of the world's smallest states from a faded gambling center into a billionaires' haven in more than half a century on the throne, died aged 81 on Wednesday.

The palace said he had died after a battle with lung, heart and kidney problems.

Rainier brought Hollywood glamour to Monaco by marrying the beautiful American actress Grace Kelly in 1956 and transformed the world's smallest state after the Vatican into a playground for the rich.

Princess Grace died in a car crash in 1982. He never remarried.

He will be succeeded as ruler of the tiny Mediterranean principality by 47-year-old Prince Albert, who took over his father's royal duties last week as hopes faded Rainier would recover.

A shy man, Albert has lived in the shadow of his more glamorous parents and sisters Stephanie and Caroline while being groomed for power as Rainier's only son. He has been linked to a succession of models and actresses but has never settled down.

"His Most Serene Highness Prince Rainier III died on Wednesday, April 6, 2005, at 6:35 in the morning (12:35 a.m. EDT) at Monaco's Cardiothoracic Center following broncho-pulmonary, cardiac and kidney disorders," the palace said in a statement.

Rainier officially became monarch on April 11, 1950, but had already ruled Monaco for almost a year following the death of his grandfather.


He is expected to be buried next to his wife close to the palace after at least a week's mourning.

Flags were already at half-mast in Monaco in honor of Pope John Paul II. The mood in the principality was somber.

"Everyone here feels orphaned," Patrick Leclercq, Monaco's minister of state, said in a statement broadcast on French television.

Rainier strengthened the sovereignty of Monaco. It won a United Nations seat in 1993.

The presidents of France and Germany praised his reign.

"His Most Serene Highness Prince Rainier III was a unanimously respected personality, very much loved in the principality, and symbolized with strength the shared destiny of our two countries," France's Jacques Chirac wrote to Albert.

"His courage and his tenacity in the face of illness will remain an example for us."

But Rainier -- the world's second longest-serving monarch after King Bhumibol Adulyadej of Thailand -- cut a lonely figure in later life as media focused on his children's problems and on charges that Monaco had become a mafia refuge for dirty money.

His daughters have had a succession of disastrous, high-profile relationships.

For all Monaco's prosperity, Rainier's reign appeared in some ways to support the myth of the curse supposed to have hung over the Grimaldi dynasty during its seven centuries of rule over Monaco.

Rainier was heartbroken when Grace died after the car she was driving skidded off a steep mountain road in 1982.


He never showed any sign of wanting to remarry. "I still feel her absence. It was a marriage of love," he said in 1999.

When Rainier succeeded his grandfather Prince Louis II, Monaco was best known for the casino on which its prosperity was founded in the 19th century.

As Europe's last constitutional autocrat, he led Monaco into an age of skyscrapers, international banking and business.

By the 1990s, gambling accounted for less than five percent of Monaco's annual income, the bulk of revenue coming from value added tax, tourism, commerce and industry.

Billionaires and millionaires poured in, drawn by the absence of income tax and the protection offered by the presence of policemen and security cameras on almost every street.

Critics say the property boom has turned the former coastal beauty spot, whose 30,000 inhabitants are squeezed into 500 acres of land, into a "little Manhattan."


04/06/05 05:20 ET


----------



## LANMaster

Jonathan David Messner - Owner of Its Happening.Com  died April 4th, 2005.
He and I had some important discussions on his board and through the private messenging system.
His username was *Regis.* He took on Al Qaeda by hacking into their site and shutting it down, even though he was under constant threats against his life.

http://www.xbiz.com/news_piece.php?id=7781

Adult Site Owner Takes on Al-Qaeda
By Matt O'Conner 
Monday, March 7, 2005

OCEAN CITY, Md.  Jon Messner epitomizes everything Osama bin Laden claims to hate about America. He is a capitalist, a Jew and a pornographer. 
So maybe even bin Laden himself had to chuckle at the irony of Messner, creator and operator of pioneering amateur site TheWetlands.com, taking over suspected Al-Qaeda websites.

Messner said the idea came to him shortly after the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks on the World Trade Center and the Pentagon.

I wanted to do something, and I thought, What do I know? I know the Internet, Messner said. I made it my business at that time to do anything and everything I could to disrupt the communication of the terrorists on the Internet.

What Messner did, he says, is hijack a website called AlNeda.com, long thought to be the cyber stomping ground of Al-Qaeda operatives and sympathizers. Messner then put up a duplicate of the site, added CGI software to track traffic coming into the sites message boards and put in a call to the FBI.

The FBI had an unprecedented opportunity to use the site to spread disinformation and collect data about terrorist sympathizers, according to Messner. Unfortunately, Messner said dealing with the FBI was like a prolonged trip to the Department of Motor Vehicles. The agency spent several days trying to find someone with the tech savvy to set up an effective sting, and by the time they got back to Messner, his cover had been blown.

Suddenly, a message was posted [on the boards], Messner said. It said, The infidels have taken over the site. They are tracking you. The man doing it is an infidel, a pornographer.

The jig was up, said Messner, who replaced the fake website with an image of the Great Seal of the United States and the phrase, Hacked, tracked and now owned by the United States.

Since then, Messner has continued to use simple tools such as Whois and Traceroute, as well as online language translation software from Ajeeb.com and Snapback anti-cybersquatting service, to legally take over several other domains.

In most cases, the first, and most important, step is simply alerting ISPs that terrorists are using illegal means to set up their websites, so that they will make the domains available for him to take over.

Messner said there also have been several assaults on his own web enterprise, mostly denial of service attacks and anti-Semitic emails, which he suspects are coming from terrorists. He also said he has received death threats.

Yet, he remains undeterred because, he said, he and his family are reaping the benefits of a free and open society, and his way of life is worth fighting for.


----------



## LANMaster

Rest in Peace, old friend.


----------



## LANMaster

An interview with Jon Messner about his hacking into Al Qaeda.

http://www.rightwingnews.com/interviews/jondavid.php


----------



## angelize56

Mike: Sorry to hear of the loss of your friend Jon!  What did he die of? I saw this from him on the site....how prophetic our words can be! 

*Stay well, love your family including your pets, and live like there is no tomorrow, cause their just might not be.

Regards, Jon (Regis)*


----------



## LANMaster

I'm not sure what the cause of death was, but I do know that he was very ill for quite some time.

He was definitely a radical, had no taste whatsoever for GWBush, and though he probably voted for Ralph nader, he was an avid debater, with a sort of arrogance about him that was not alltogether displeasant. Afterall, he founded the site.

More on the site. Early 2004 saw a HUGE anti-American pro Islamic period in which many outrightly called for the destruction of America on several fronts.

One such incident involved a 23 year old kid who promised to kill Bush and end his own life.

I reported the post to the FBI, and asked them to determine for themselves if this was a legitimate threat or simply a troll having fun making waves.
Evidently the FBI took it seriously enoug to contact Jon for data on the user.

I later founbd out he was given a warning by the FBI, and he came back in the site dragging my name through the mud calling me a snitch and making threats against me personally, and encouraging other to do the same.

I wouldn't be surprised AT ALL if others had also reported the post, but I was the only one to admit it in a public post.

That is the time I got with Jon (Regis) to determine my options.

He was a nice person and very helpful to me. :up:


----------



## angelize56

Some people like to make our lives miserable Mike! You're not one of them! :up:

By the way...is BMan on that site our bassetman??


----------



## LANMaster

I don't think so. I hope not. 

CAUTION
The site does contain foul language and nudity as well.
Most of the foul language is friendly poking, but a portion of it stems from real anger. (Not a family-safe site)


----------



## angelize56

You're safe....Bman and basset have different birthdays!


----------



## Shadow Bea

Sorry about the loss of your friend Regis, Lan


----------



## LANMaster

I have to say, he was more of an acquaintance than a real friend. But he made me laugh and he loved America.
He leaves behind a family.


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> You're safe....Bman and basset have different birthdays!


Whew! Good thing too. I think I have flung a few curses at that one.


----------



## angelize56

Well there you go!


----------



## LANMaster

Jon Messner (Regis) hung himself. 
He leaves behind a wife and 2 kids.


----------



## angelize56

Well that's terribly sad!


----------



## angelize56

My Mom, Christine, passed away 27 years ago the 8th ....just wanted to remember her! I love you Mom!


----------



## angelize56

*Arena player dies of spinal injury* 

Posted: Sunday April 10, 2005 7:20PM; Updated: Monday April 11, 2005 12:47AM

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- *Former NFL defensive lineman Al Lucas died Sunday from a presumed spinal cord injury sustained while trying to make a tackle for the Los Angeles Avengers during an Arena Football League game*, the team said.

Lucas was pronounced dead at California Hospital after attempts to revive him were unsuccessful, team physician Dr. Luga Podesta said in a statement. An autopsy was planned for Monday or Tuesday, the county coroner's office said.

A call to a California Hospital spokesman was not returned.

"*It is with great sadness that we confirm the passing of Al Lucas. At this time, the thoughts and prayers of the entire Avenger organization are with his wife and family*," team owner and chief executive officer Casey Wasserman said in a statement.

The 26-year-old Lucas was injured during a first-quarter kickoff return against the New York Dragons.

Television replays showed Lucas bending down to make a tackle. The Dragons' ball carrier and a blocker tumbled over his head and back, with the blocker's leg appearing to hit Lucas in the head. Lucas did not move after falling to the ground.

"There's nothing you can say about what happened," Avengers lineman Sean McNamara was quoted as telling the Los Angeles Daily News. "It never entered our minds as a possibility. You think about his family and his daughter and hope they'll be all right."

"When you've got a player lying on the ground the only thing that goes through your mind is that it could be any of us out there," fullback Lonnie Ford told the Daily News.

The 6-foot-1, 300-pound lineman played two seasons (2000-01) for the Carolina Panthers, making 49 1/2 tackles in 20 games. He attended Troy State from 1996-99 and won the Buck Buchanan Award his senior season as the top defensive player in Division I-AA. In 43 games at Troy State he had 255 tackles and 11 1/2 sacks.

He was selected to the Arena League's All-Rookie team in 2003 while playing for Tampa Bay.

"Al Lucas played arena football with passion and integrity. The entire AFL family extends its deepest sympathies to Al's wife and family as well as his friends, family and teammates," commissioner David Baker said in a statement.

Lucas, of Macon, Ga., was married to De'Shonda Lucas and had a daughter, Mariah.

During the Arena League offseason, Lucas worked as an assistant coach at Macon's Northeast High School, from which he graduated in 1996.

"*All his professional experience he freely gave," Northeast defensive coordinator Lance Perlman told the Macon Telegraph. "We're going to have to tell the kids, and they're going to take it hard. He wanted to be a teacher and coach after he was done playing football, and he wanted to do it at Northeast*."

Several NFL players have died shortly after games, though no one has been declared dead on the field.

Detroit Lions receiver Chuck Hughes died from a heart attack on Oct. 24, 1971. Hughes entered late in the fourth quarter and ran a deep route over the middle. As he headed back to the huddle, he collapsed.

Washington Redskins tackle Dave Sparks and Chicago Cardinals tackle Stan Mauldin died of heart attacks after games. Sparks died in 1954 three hours after a game, while Mauldin collapsed in the locker room in 1948.

In 1963, Kansas City running back Stone Johnson died 10 days after he broke his neck blocking on a kickoff return in an exhibition game. In 1960, New York Titans tackle Howard Glenn died within hours after breaking his neck.

Two college football players died from neck-related injuries in the past 15 years. Mississippi defensive back Chucky Mullins died 18 months after he was paralyzed during a tackle in 1989. Washington defensive back Curtis Williams sustained a similar injury in 2000 and died in 2002.


----------



## angelize56

*Actor Who Played Oscar Mayer Mascot Dies *

Sun Apr 17, 7:12 PM ET U.S. National - AP

MERRILLVILLE, Ind. - *When mourners began singing "Oh, I wish I were an Oscar Mayer wiener" during George Molchan's funeral, they meant no disrespect*.  :up:

Molchan, who died Tuesday at 82, *portrayed the meat processor's spokesman, Little Oscar, for more than three decades, traveling from town to town in the company's Wienermobile to appear in parades and supermarkets*.

The 27-foot-long Oscar Mayer Wienermobile was parked Saturday near Molchan's grave at a cemetery in Merrillville, drawing smiles from dozens attending his memorial.

*Before priests said the final prayers over Molchan's casket, about 50 mourners sang a chorus of the Oscar Mayer jingle and then blew short blasts on miniature, hot dog-shaped whistles*. :up: 

Molchan was a bookkeeper for Pepsi Cola Co. when "Wizard of Oz" munchkin actor Meinhardt Raabe convinced him to try out for the role of Little Oscar, according to Molchan's brother, Elmer.

The character was created in the 1930s by company founder Oscar Mayer to help market its products. Molchan played Little Oscar with relish for 36 years.

"He was just a terrific guy. He's the uncle you always wanted," said Bruno Lis, who is married to Molchan's niece.


----------



## littlemar

NEW ORLEANS, Louisiana (AP) -- John Fred Gourrier, best known for his 1960s hit "Judy in Disguise (With Glasses)" died Friday at Tulane Hospital after being ill for months, his former manager said. He was 63.

Gourrier went by the stage name John Fred.


----------



## angelize56

^ I remember that song like it was yesterday!

ESPN.com news services

April 18 CHARLOTTE, N.C.  *Sam Mills, an undersized linebacker who became a Pro Bowl player with New Orleans and Carolina and was later an assistant coach for the Panthers, died Monday after fighting cancer for nearly two years, the Panthers said. He was 45*. (So young!  )

Mills, who was diagnosed with cancer of the small intestine in August 2003 but continued to coach Carolina's linebackers between chemotherapy treatments, died at his home.

"*Sam was one of the finest people you will ever meet. You would never know that he was a player who made Pro Bowls and had all this attention because he treated everybody the same no matter who they were," Carolina general manager Marty Hurney said. "He never had a bad thing to say about anybody and had a great ability to laugh at himself*.

"He was the type of guy you want your kids to grow up to be."

A five-time Pro Bowl selection, Mills spent the final three seasons of his 12-year NFL career with the Panthers, beginning with their inaugural season in 1995.

*There is a statue of him outside Bank of America Stadium and he is the only player in the team's Hall of Honor. Mike McCormack, Carolina's first team president, is the only other inductee in the Hall*.

"Words are inadequate to express what Sam meant to the Panthers organization," Carolina owner Jerry Richardson said. "We were privileged to have him as a member of our family, and we are devastated over this loss."

Mills spent his first nine NFL seasons with the New Orleans Saints, following three seasons in the United States Football League. He finished his career with 1,319 tackles while starting 173 of 181 games.

He joined the Panthers' coaching staff upon his retirement.

"He's definitely the best coach I ever had," Panthers linebacker Will Witherspoon said. "I got to talk to him the last couple of weeks and I knew that he wasn't doing well, but he never wanted to bring that up.

"He always wanted to focus on how I was doing. There's nothing better than the fact that he concentrated more on other people than he did himself."

Mills was an undersized linebacker out of Montclair (N.J.) State who tried  and failed several times  to catch on with NFL and Canadian Football League teams. He gave professional football one last shot when the USFL debuted in 1983, and parlayed a tryout with the Philadelphia Stars into a roster spot.

"The USFL came at a perfect time for me," Mills, a three-time All-USFL selection who helped the Stars win league titles in 1983 and '84, said in an interview in March. "It was the most fun I ever had playing football."

Every day, Stars coach Jim Mora asked his assistants who the best player on the field was. Every day, they told him "Sam Mills."

"I don't need a 5-9 linebacker,"' Mora kept saying.

Mills ended up as one of Mora's favorite players and when Mora went to the Saints after the USFL's demise, he brought Mills with him in 1986.

Mills went to his first four Pro Bowls with the Saints and was elected to Louisiana's Sports Hall of Fame. He is also a member of New Jersey's Sports Hall of Fame.

"Sam was a member of the Saints family and the community here in New Orleans and those times will be forever cherished and never forgotten," the Saints said in a statement. "He was embraced not only by our organization but the whole community who loved his spirit, his positive attitude and his drive and determination.

"He never backed away from a battle and took on each and every challenge with the heart of a champion."

Mills moved on to the Panthers in 1995 and figured prominently in the franchise's first win, against the Jets on Oct. 15, 1995, at Clemson, S.C., when he intercepted a shovel pass and returned it 36 yards for a key touchdown.

He led the team in tackles in 1995 and '96, when the Panthers won the NFC West and made a surprise run to the NFC title game.

*Mills was diagnosed with cancer in 2003, hours before he showed up at the stadium to coach the Panthers' linebackers in their preseason finale. It was a devastating blow to the team, which had learned two weeks earlier that linebacker Mark Fields also had cancer*. 

Carolina restructured its coaching duties the next week to take some of the responsibilities off of Mills during his treatment.

Originally given just a few months to live, Mills battled the cancer and didn't miss a single game that season. He scheduled treatment for off days to cut down on his time away from the team, and he often had to coach from the press box that year to preserve his strength.

"The club basically gave me the option as to how much I wanted to be around," Mills said. "*Hey, I am a football coach. That is what I am. As long as I have the power in me to go ahead and continue to coach, I'd like to continue to coach*."

He was an inspiration to the team that season as Carolina won the NFC championship and went on to the Super Bowl.

Players wore his No. 51, along with Fields' 58, under their jerseys that season, and Mills gave an emotional pregame speech during their playoff run.

He flew to Houston on the Thursday before the Super Bowl, one day after a round of chemotherapy, and joined Fields for a news conference. Sweating and holding on to the podium for balance, he said "*You have your good days and your bad days. I am just glad I am having days, you know*?"

Mills continued his treatment all of last season. *He was honored by the NFL in March with the Johnny Unitas Tops in Courage Award*.

"Although it can be said that he left his imprint on the NFL as a player, it is his legacy as a human being that serves as an example for all of us to follow," said Bill Kuharich, Kansas City's vice president of pro personnel, who was with Mills with the Stars and Saints.

Mills is survived by his wife, Melanie, and four children: Sons Sam III and Marcus and daughters Larissa and Sierra.


----------



## angelize56

Sheesh.......I was looking for something else and stumbled on news of Debralee Scott's death! How sad! I remember her from "Mary Hartman" and from the game shows she was on...like "Match Game"! Found this out:

"In March 2005 Scott left New York to stay with her ailing sister. Soon after her arrival, she collapsed, and lingered in a coma for several days. Doctors were mystified as to the cause of her ailment. She woke up, and when asked where she was, replied, "obviously in the hospital." She was released two days later (on her birthday) and her spirits remained high for several more days. She went to take a nap, and never woke up. Cause of death was still unknown pending autopsy results." 

Her fiance who was a police officer in NY died in the 9-11 attacks! 

*Police Academy Star Debralee Scott Has Died*

By James Wray Apr 11, 2005, 08:40 GMT

Police Academy star Debralee Scott has died at 52 from natural causes.

The American actress died on April 5 at home in Amelia Island, Florida.

Perhaps best known for her roles in "Police Academy" and "Police Academy 3" Scott also featured in George Lucas' "American Graffiti" and started her career in TV series "Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman."

Scott was born April 2 1953 in New Jersey and was engaged to John Levi, a police officer, who was killed in the September 11 terrorist attack on the World Trade Center.

Her sister Jeri Scott made the announcement of her death.


----------



## LANMaster

I was always attracted to her.  Damn shame.


----------



## bassetman

LANMaster said:


> I was always attracted to her.  Damn shame.


Same here.


----------



## angelize56

*Former NFL player Shakespeare killed
Bucs replacement player, former 'Cane blown off boat* 

Wednesday April 27, 2005 10:32AM

JUPITER, Fla. (AP) -- *Stanley Shakespeare, a former Tampa Bay Buccaneers replacement player and member of the 1983 national champion Miami Hurricanes, died when he was blown off his boat*.

Shakespeare, 42, was hit by a strong gust of wind and went overboard Tuesday. *His fishing companion didn't know how to operate the 17-foot boat and couldn't throw a life vest close enough when the boat drifted away*,  Palm Beach County sheriff's spokesman Paul Miller said.

Pattie Hidy, who was on a nearby boat, said she and two companions were flagged down by Shakespeare's boat mate. *Hidy said they searched the waters about three-quarters of a mile off Jupiter Inlet for 30 minutes before finding Shakespeare face down, sunglasses clenched in his hand*.

The trio pulled Shakespeare onto their rental boat and followed a sheriff's boat to a Jupiter marina. Shakespeare was pronounced dead at Jupiter Medical Center.

Sea conditions reportedly went from calm in the morning to windy and rough in the afternoon, when the accident occurred.

*Shakespeare was a starting wide receiver for the Miami team that upset Nebraska in the Orange Bowl in January 1984. He played briefly for the Buccaneers during the NFL's strike season of 1987*.

No details of survivors were immediately available.


----------



## angelize56

*Mason Adams, 'Lou Grant' star, dead
Actor was also voice of Smucker's*

Thursday, April 28, 2005 Posted: 9:09 AM EDT (1309 GMT)

NEW YORK (AP) -- Mason Adams, known for his Emmy-nominated role on the television series "Lou Grant" and as the voice behind the Smucker's jelly commercials, died Tuesday at his home in Manhattan. He was 86.

Adams died of natural causes, said his daughter, Betsy.

His distinctive, often fatherly voice was first heard in 1940s and 1950s radio serials, including "Batman" and "Pepper Young's Family." But he did not achieve fame until being cast as Charlie Hume in "Lou Grant," a spin-off of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show" that ran from 1977 to 1982.

Adams earned three Emmy nominations for his work on the series.

He had small roles in several films, including "F/X" (1986) and "Houseguest" (1995), and worked steadily on stage in his later years. His last theater role was in the Broadway revival of Arthur Miller's "The Man Who Had All the Luck" in 2002.

He was also famous for his work in television commercials for J.M. Smucker Co., voicing the tag-line "With a name like Smucker's, it has to be good."

Adams was born in Brooklyn and received his master's degree from the University of Wisconsin.


----------



## angelize56

What a shame her life had to end like this...I can't imagine being married 66 years! What an accomplishment!

*Wife of Evangelist Oral Roberts Dies*

Wed May 4,10:15 PM ET

TULSA, Okla. - *Evelyn Roberts, the wife of evangelist Oral Roberts, died Wednesday in a California hospital after suffering a head injury during a fall.  She was 88*.

Evelyn Roberts died a day after she fell in the parking lot of a dentist's office, striking her head on the pavement and causing massive internal bleeding, said Jeremy Burton, a spokesman for Tulsa-based Oral Roberts University. She lapsed into a coma short time later.

The couple's surviving children, Richard Roberts, the university's president, and Roberta Roberts Potts flew to Newport Beach, Calif., on Tuesday to be with their mother and father.

*Oral and Evelyn Roberts married more than 66 years ago*, and she worked with her husband to build his television ministry and university.

Evelyn Roberts wrote several books, including "His Darling Wife, Evelyn," "Heaven Has a Floor" and "Evelyn Roberts' Miracle Life Stories."


----------



## LANMaster

Colonel Hackworth died.

..... breaking


----------



## LANMaster

*David Hackworth, Vietnam vet and military analyst, dies at 74*

By MATT APUZZO
Associated Press Writer

May 5, 2005, 2:07 PM EDT

HARTFORD, Conn. -- Retired Army Col. David Hackworth, a decorated Vietnam veteran who spoke out against the war and later became a journalist and an advocate for military reform, has died, his wife said Thursday. He was 74.

Hackworth died Wednesday in *Tijuana, Mexico, where he was receiving treatment for bladder cancer. *  His wife, Eilhys England, was with him. 
"He died in my arms," she said. The couple lived in Greenwich.

Hackworth, a Newsweek correspondent during the Gulf War, worked in recent years as a syndicated columnist for King Features, where he has been highly critical of the Bush administration's handling of the Iraq war.

"Most combat vets pick their fights carefully. They look at their scars, remember the madness and are always mindful of the fallout," Hackworth wrote in February. "That's not the case in Washington, where the White House and the Pentagon are run by civilians who have never sweated it out on a battlefield."

link


----------



## angelize56

I just wanted to post this for a friend of my niece who died of cancer and left behind her little girl Brianna...not a good Mother's Day for the family...God bless Tina!  Her death has upset many of her fellow high school graduates including my niece Jesse....who are busy planning their ten year reunion this year...how sad Tina died so young and after suffering with cancer. 

*Tina M. Marzolf Rieh*l

FORT GRATIOT

Tina Marie Marzolf Riehl, 27, of Fort Gratiot, died Thursday, May 5, 2005, surrounded by her family after a courageous battle with cancer.

She was born August 28, 1977 in Port Huron.

She worked as a manager for SBC for the last ten years.

Tina enjoyed bowling, reading and loved spending time with her daughter, Brianna.

She is survived by her daughter, Brianna Elizabeth Riehl of Fort Gratiot; parents, Mr. and Mrs. Charles (Betsy) Francek of Jeddo, Mr. and Mrs. Bob (Shannon) Riehl of Kimball and her biological father, Charles Marzolf of Port Huron; three brothers, Donald Derrick and fiancée Jackie of Warren, Charles F. Marzolf and fiancée Erin of St. Clair, and Dustin Riehl of Kimball; grandparents, Mr. and Mrs. Terry (Linda) Rogstad of Fort Gratiot, Gladys Riehl of Kimball, Robert Krenke of Port Huron and Elnora Francek of Port Huron; and many loving aunts, uncles, cousins, nieces and nephews and friends.

She was preceded in death by grandparents, James and Elizabeth Kane, Benjamin and Mary Marzolf and John Riehl.

Visitation will be 2 to 4 and 7 to 9 p.m. Monday and Tuesday in the Marysville Funeral Home. A rosary will be recited at 7:30 p.m. Tuesday.

Tina will lie in state from 10 a.m. until the time of the Funeral Mass at 11 a.m., Wednesday, May 11, 2005 in St. Christopher Catholic Church. The Reverend Arthur Baranowski will officiate.

The Rite of Committal will follow at Burtchville Township Cemetery.

Pallbearers will be Charles Francek, Charles F. Marzolf, Paul Wilkinson, Bob Riehl, Jim Mitrink, and David Wakeham. Honorary pallbearers will be Dustin Riehl, Donnie Derrick and David Garcia.

Those planning an expression of sympathy may wish to consider the Brianna Elizabeth Riehl Trust.


----------



## angelize56

*'The Riddler' Frank Gorshin Dies at 72*

By JEFF WILSON, Associated Press Writer 
37 minutes ago

BURBANK, Calif. - Frank Gorshin, the impressionist with 100 faces best known for his Emmy-nominated role as the Riddler on the "Batman" TV series, has died. He was 72.

Gorshin's wife of 48 years, Christina, was at his side when he died Tuesday at Providence Saint Joseph Medical Center, his agent and longtime friend, Fred Wostbrock, said Wednesday.

"*He put up a valiant fight with lung cancer, emphysema and pneumonia*," Mrs. Gorshin said in a statement.

Despite dozens of TV and movie credits, Gorshin will be forever remembered for his role as the Riddler, Adam West's villainous foil in the question mark-pocked green suit and bowler hat on "Batman" from 1966 to '69.

"It really was a catalyst for me," Gorshin recalled in a 2002 Associated Press interview. "I was nobody. I had done some guest shots here and there. But after I did that, I became a headliner in Vegas, so I can't put it down."

West said the death of his longtime friend was a big loss.

"Frank will be missed," West said in a statement. "He was a friend and fascinating character."

Gorshin earned another Emmy nomination for one for a guest shot on "Star Trek," a 1969 episode called "Let That Be Your Last Battlefield."

In 2002, Gorshin portrayed George Burns on Broadway in the one-man show "Say Goodnight Gracie." He used only a little makeup and no prosthetics.

"I don't know how to explain it. It just comes," he said. "I wish I could say, "This is step A, B and C.' But I can't do that. I do it, you know. The ironic thing is I've done impressions all my life  I never did George Burns."

*Gorshin's final performance will be broadcast on Thursday's CBS series "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation*."

Born in Pittsburgh, Gorshin broke into show business in New York. He did more than 40 impressions, including Al Jolson, Kirk Douglas, Bobby Darin, Dean Martin and James Cagney.

Later, he took his impressions to "The Ed Sullivan Show" on a memorable evening  the same night the Beatles were featured. He did impressions in Las Vegas showrooms, opening for Darin and paving the way for other impressionists like Rich Little.

Sammy Davis Jr. said it was Gorshin who taught him to do impressions, Wostbrock said.

"He said you had to look like them and walk like them. Once you get that down, the voice comes easy," he said.

Gorshin's movie roles included "Bells are Ringing" (1960) with his idol Dean Martin and a batch of fun B-movies such as "Hot Rod Girl" (1956), "Dragstrip Girl" (1957) and "Invasion of the Saucer Men" (1957).

"He was fun, fascinating, wild and always a class act," Wostbrock said. "Here's a guy who always wore great clothes, stood up when a woman walked into the room  he was a gentleman. We did all our deals with a handshake. There was never a signed contract."

His other TV credits included roles on "General Hospital, "The Edge of Night" and "The Munsters" as well as guest appearances on "Donny & Marie," "The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson," "Late Night with Conan O'Brien," "Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman," "Murder, She Wrote," "The Fall Guy," "Buck Rogers in the 25th Century," "Wonder Woman," "Charlie's Angels" and "Police Woman."

Besides his wife, Gorshin leaves his son Mitchell Gorshin of Orlando, Fla., and sister Dottie Roland of Pittsburgh.

Wostbrock said the funeral would be private and Gorshin would be buried in the family plot in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Shadow Bea

I saw Gorshin When he portrayed George Burns on Broadway in the one-man show "Say Goodnight Gracie." He did such a fantastic job portraying George Burns .. Most of the time you found it hard to realize it wasn't George up there! 
Afterwards we met him.. and talked for a minute or two So sad  he wasn't that old but he smoked a lot... 

.


----------



## angelize56

Hi Bea: Good you got to see him live...are you going to watch his last performance on CSI..or is that beyond your bedtime!  I think it's on when I watch "ER". And shame that people still smoke after all that has been proven bad about it!  *GBY*


----------



## Shadow Bea

Hi Marlene,
No I usually do watch CSI ..so I will see it. I go to bed around 11:30- midnight but am working these days till about 10:30 or so.Sorry about the swelling in your foot Girlie.. 

*GBY*


----------



## angelize56

That's good you get to see Frank's last performance too.

The foot is badly swollen...tell me to get off the pc!


----------



## Shadow Bea

Put da foot in a bed an then we make um well together.. 

*(sung to the tune of "put da lime in the coke an then we drink um both together" )*

Go to Bed!!


----------



## angelize56

Make me!  








Kidding! That's cute! 


I'll be out of here in a minute!  Good night Bea!  *GBY*


----------



## Shadow Bea

Night Marlene


----------



## angelize56

OOPS! Night Bea from the 18th! 

*Voice of Fred Flintstone Dies* 

LOS ANGELES, May 21, 2005

(AP) *Henry Corden, the voice of cartoon caveman Fred Flintstone's "Yabba-dabba-doo!" for more than two decades, has died. He was 85*.

Corden died of emphysema Thursday night at AMI Encino Hospital, his longtime agent Don Pitts said Friday. Corden's wife of nine years, Angelina, was with him at the time.

*He took over as the lovable loudmouth Fred Flintstone when original voice Alan Reed died in 1977. Reed had been doing Flintstone since the character debuted in 1960*.

Born in Montreal, Corden moved to New York as a child and arrived in Hollywood in the 1940s. His first acting role was in the 1947 film "The Secret Life of Walter Mitty." Known for playing villains, he found small parts in movies, including 1952's "The Black Castle" and "The Ten Commandments" in 1956.

"As Henry said, he always played the cold-blooded creeps," Pitts said.

Corden moved into voice acting in the 1960s, and deployed his dialect skills in bit parts for Hanna-Barbera, including "Jonny Quest," "Josey and the *****cats" and "The New Tom & Jerry Show."

Since "The Flintstones" echoed "The Honeymooners," Corden tweaked his role to approximate Jackie Gleason's Ralph Kramden character, Pitts said.

Corden also contributed to "The Jetsons," "Scooby-Doo" and "The Smurfs."

Corden, who lived in Encino, had been working until his health suffered about three months ago. *He can most recently be heard on ubiquitous cereal commercials yelling "Barney, my Pebbles*!"

Besides his wife, Corden is survived by five children and five grandchildren. *A private memorial "party" is planned, Pitts said*.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/05/21/entertainment/main697029.shtml


----------



## angelize56

First Fred...now Tony the Tiger....

*Voice of Tony the Tiger dead at 91
Thurl Ravenscroft was man behind Grrrrreeeat cereal ads*

Updated: 5:04 a.m. ET May 24, 2005

FULLERTON, Calif. - Thurl Ravenscroft, who provided the rumbling Theyre Grrrrreeeat! for Kelloggs Tony the Tiger ads and voiced a host of Disney characters, has died. He was 91.

Ravenscroft died Sunday of prostate cancer, said Diane Challis Davy, director of Laguna Beachs Pageant of the Masters.

*For more than 50 years, Ravenscroft was the affable voice behind Tony the Tiger, TVs popular cartoon pitchman for Kelloggs Frosted Flakes*.

Im the only man in the world that has made a career with one word: Grrrrreeeat! Ravenscroft told the Orange County Register in 1996. When Kelloggs brought up the idea of the tiger, they sent me a caricature of Tony to see if I could create something for them. After messing around for some time I came up with the Grrrrreeeat! roar, and thats how its been since then.

*He also narrated the summertime Pageant of the Masters at Laguna Beach for 20 years and lent his voice to characters on thrill rides at Disneyland, including the Pirates of the Caribbean, Splash Mountain, the Enchanted Tiki Room and the Haunted Mansion*.

Disneyland wouldnt have been, and wouldnt be, the same without him, the parks former president, Jack Lindquist, told the Register. His voice was one of the things that made it all come alive.

*Ravenscroft also did voices for the animated films Cinderella, The Jungle Book, Mary Poppins, Alice in Wonderland, Lady and the Tramp and many others*.

Born in Norfolk, Neb., Ravenscroft moved to California in 1933 to study art. By the mid-1930s he was appearing regularly on radio, and by the late-1930s he was singing backup for Bing Crosby.

After military service during World War II, he returned to Hollywood, where he sang with the Mellomen, a group that performed with Frank Sinatra, Danny Kaye, Rosemary Clooney and Elvis Presley.

In 1952, Ravenscrofts voice appeared in the first Frosted Flakes commercial.

Ravenscroft is survived by two children and four grandchildren. June, his wife of 53 years, died in 1999 at age 80.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7961733/


----------



## angelize56

I had no idea Eddie was that old! Rest in peace!

*'Green Acres' Star Eddie Albert Dies*

POSTED: 5:36 pm EDT May 27, 2005
UPDATED: 6:03 pm EDT May 27, 2005

LOS ANGELES -- *Actor Eddie Albert, star or the classic television show "Green Acres" and movies including "Roman Holiday" and "The Heartbreak Kid," has died*.

Albert was 99.

Albert's light-hearted portrayals made him a favorite in movies and television for more than 50 years.

*Family friend Dick Guttman said the actor died of pneumonia Thursday at his home in the Pacific Palisades area of Los Angeles, in the presence of his longtime caregivers and actor-son Edward*.

Albert achieved his greatest fame on television's "Green Acres" as Oliver Douglas, a New York lawyer who settles in a rural own with his glamorous wife, played by Eva Gabor.

The show ran on television from 1965 to 1971. He also starred in such shows as "Falcon Crest" and "Switch."

He was nominated for Academy Awards as supporting actor in "Roman Holiday" in 1953 and "The Heartbreak Kid" in 1972.

Among his many films, Albert starred as the prison warden in the 1974 sports classic "The Longest Yard," and made several guest television appearances on such shows as "The Twilight Zone," "The Man From U.N.C.L.E.," "Kung Fu," "The Outer Limits" and "The Beverly Hillbillies."

In recent years, Albert provided the voice for Vulture/Adrian Toomes in the "Spider-Man" animated television series.

According to the Internet Movie Database, Albert's last live-action performance came in the television movie "The Barefoot Executive" in 1995.

http://www.clickondetroit.com/entertainment/4542119/detail.html


----------



## angelize56

One of my best friends Diane's husband Harold passed away unexpectedly Sunday from congestive heart failure....so young at 53...so sad!  His daughter Eva is set to graduate high school next week....this is so hard on her...Eva is a good daughter! 

*Harold A. Rapson Sr.*

PORT HURON - Harold A. Rapson Sr., 53, of Port Huron, went home on Sunday, June 5, 2005 in Mercy Hospital.

He was born to Raymond and Eva Rapson on Feb. 9, 1952 in Port Huron.

Harold enjoyed family barbecues, horseshoes, fishing and especially spending time with his family. 

He leaves behind his wife, Diane Rapson; his children, Eva Marie Rapson and Regina Kaufman, both of Port Huron, Harold (fiancee Judy) Rapson Jr. of Jeddo, Raymond (friend, Jessica) Rapson and Chris (Tina) Thielman, both of Port Huron; nine grandchildren; three sisters, Anna (Rod) Myers, Nancy (Bill) Brenton and Dolly Rapson, all of Port Huron; six brothers, John (Nancy) Rapson of Grand Ledge, MI and Cal (Pat) Rapson, Wally Rapson, Hank (Darlene) Kelly, Gary (Rose) Kelly and Randy (Michele) Kelly, all of Port Huron; several nieces, nephew, cousins and special friends, Kenny and Vickie McKenzie.

He was preceded in death by his parents and two brothers, Raymond Post and Robbie Kelly.

The funeral service will be at 1 p.m. Thursday, June 9, 2005 in Smith Family Funeral HomeSouth, 1230 Seventh St. Pastor David Caswell of Northgate Bible Church will officiate. Burial will follow in Burtchville Twp. Cemetery.

Visitation will be in the funeral home from 2 to 9 p.m. Wednesday and on Thursday beginning at noon.

Pallbearers will be Kenny McKenzie, Rod Myers, Mike Solomon, Chris Thielman and Cal and John Rapson.

Contributions in Harold's memory may be made to his family in care of his son, Harold Rapson Jr.

.


----------



## LANMaster

Very sorry to hear that, Ang.


----------



## angelize56

Thank you Mike.


----------



## eggplant43

Sorry Marlene. 53 is way too young. A friend lost her 14 year old son due to heart problems last Friday. I can't imagine how much that must hurt.


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Bruce. So sorry to hear of your friend's son dying...at 14...William is 15...I can't imagine life without him!!  My condolences to you and the child's family...


----------



## teengeekgrrl

So sorry eggplant! 

I'll be 14 in September... I'm looking forward to 8th grade... high school... college... life... I can't even begin to fathom dying at that point! My heart goes out to the family.


----------



## LANMaster

You are wise beyond your years TGG.
Losing a child has to be the worst thing next to losing one's true love.

Keep your family close. You never know when things will change in a drastic way.

Get right with God. He is real, you know.


----------



## LANMaster

Anne Bancroft

Succumbed to cancer today. She was 73.


----------



## angelize56

That picture popped up and scared me!


----------



## teengeekgrrl

LANMaster said:


> You are wise beyond your years TGG.
> Losing a child has to be the worst thing next to losing one's true love.
> 
> Keep your family close. You never know when things will change in a drastic way.
> 
> Get right with God. He is real, you know.


Yeah... must be. Thank you. 

I sure do! 

Yup, have been trying (see Evangelical Christians?" thread).


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Anne Bancroft... I know who she was, but I don't really know who she was.

anyone make any sense out of that?


----------



## eggplant43

She played Mrs. Robinson in "The Graduate", and my favorite role was as Ann Sullivan in "The Miracle Worker" with Patty Duke. I considered her to be a superb actress.


----------



## LANMaster

Yes, a superb actress, and a lovely woman.


----------



## teengeekgrrl

never seen any of those movies, but it's always sad when a gread actor/actress dies.


----------



## angelize56

*'Lois & Clark' actor Lane Smith dies at 69*

Wednesday, June 15, 2005 Posted: 7:54 AM EDT (1154 GMT)

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- *Lane Smith, a longtime character actor who played a small-town district attorney who crossed words with Joe Pesci in "My Cousin Vinny," died Monday. He was 69*.

Smith, who also played Richard Nixon in the TV movie "The Final Days" and Daily Planet editor Perry White in "Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman," died at his home in Los Angeles, according to his wife, Debbie Benedict Smith.

Born in Memphis, Tennessee, Smith appeared in numerous films and television shows. Most recently, he appeared in the 2000 movie "The Legend of Bagger Vance," starring Will Smith and Matt Damon.

Lane Smith also appeared in the original stage production of "Glengarry Glen Ross" and the revival of "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest."

Film credits include "The Distinguished Gentleman," "Son in Law," "The Mighty Ducks" and "The Hi-Lo Country."

Besides his wife, Smith is survived by his son Robbie, 18, and a brother and sister. He also has a 19-year-old stepson.


----------



## angelize56

*Man Mutilated in Sex Attack Years Ago Dies*

Wednesday, June 22, 2005 9:16 a.m. ET

TACOMA, Wash. (AP) -- *A man who was mutilated and left for dead as a boy, an attack that led to the nation's first law allowing indefinite confinement of sexual predators, has died in a motorcycle wreck at age 23*. 

*Ryan Alan Hade*, of Roy, died June 9 when his motorcycle collided with a pickup truck near Yelm.

*Hade was the victim of a grisly attack in 1989 that made national headlines. A convicted sex offender, Earl Kenneth Shriner, was sentenced to 131 years in prison for ambushing and raping the 7-year-old, cutting off his penis, stabbing him and leaving him for dead in a Tacoma park*. 

Legislators cited the case in *adopting the nation's first state law to allow indefinite civil confinement of sexual predators, noting that Shriner had a 25-year history of perversion and violence against young people*.

Hade enjoyed skateboarding, snowboarding and skydiving and recently got a flying lesson from a cousin while visiting Illinois.

"*He survived something that was extreme and consequently he lived his life extreme," his mother, Helen Harlow, said. "You cheat death once, you figure you can cheat it just about any time you want*." 

Surgery to reconstruct his penis succeeded and her son was able to lead a full life, Harlow had said. *She became a crusader for laws to protect the public against predators*. :up:

Now 55, Shriner remains in prison. :up: (Keep his sorry butt there until he dies!!)


----------



## angelize56

First the voice of Tigger died last week....and now the voice of Piglet! 

*John Fiedler, voice of Piglet, dies
Actor also starred in 'Bob Newhart Show'*

06/27/05 08:02 AM, EDT

John Fiedler, a stage actor who won fame as the voice of Piglet in Walt Disney's Winnie-the-Pooh films, died Saturday, The New York Times reported in Monday editions. He was 80.


----------



## bassetman

angelize56 said:


> First the voice of Tigger died last week....and now the voice of Piglet!
> 
> *John Fiedler, voice of Piglet, dies
> Actor also starred in 'Bob Newhart Show'*
> 
> 06/27/05 08:02 AM, EDT
> 
> John Fiedler, a stage actor who won fame as the voice of Piglet in Walt Disney's Winnie-the-Pooh films, died Saturday, The New York Times reported in Monday editions. He was 80.


I had to look up a pic to remember what he looked like.


----------



## angelize56

So did I!


----------



## LANMaster

bassetman said:


> I had to look up a pic to remember what he looked like.












Gosh! He was in a lot of movies too.

I remember him on an episode of The Golden Girls.
.... anyone remember that one?

He was a real short man and all 3 "girls" were enamoured by him.

Is that the guy I'm thinking about?


----------



## angelize56

You asked that of the "Queen of GG Watchers"!  He played Eddie!  It was funny at the end when Sophia jumped on him!


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> You asked that of the "Queen of GG Watchers"!  He played Eddie!  It was funny at the end when Sophia jumped on him!


My wife is a lifetime addict. GG and Nanny Fine are must-view in our livingroom. If I want to be with her, I have to be out there. So I have caught several episodes of both.


----------



## LANMaster

I think he was in a twilight zone or 2 as well.


----------



## angelize56

I have GG Season 1 and 2...3 comes out soon! :up:


----------



## angelize56

*Wal-Mart founder's son killed in plane crash* 

Monday, June 27, 2005 8:33 p.m. ET

NEW YORK (Reuters) - *Wal-Mart Stores Inc., the world's largest retailer, said John Walton, the second son of its founder, Sam Walton, was killed in a airplane crash on Monday*.

Wal-Mart said John Walton was killed when an ultra-light aircraft he was piloting crashed shortly after take-off from the Jackson Hole Airport in Grand Teton National Park.

The cause of the crash has not yet been determined, Wal-Mart said in a statement.

He was a member of the Wal-Mart board of directors.


----------



## LANMaster

I didn't know John Walton (Son of Wal-Mart founder, Sam Walton) well, but met him a few times.
Twice at the charity golf tourneys I used to play in . (Adult Development Center & Rogers Children's Shelter)
He was never on my team, but we spoke a few times very briefly.

Seems he was a real humanitarian, environmentalist, and philanthropist.

I know he will be missed in my community.


----------



## teengeekgrrl

I know Sam Walton's two daughters, Helen and something Walton, are the two richest women on the face of the planet.


----------



## LANMaster

Helen has beat the rap on DWI and drug charges several times.

I don't know the name of the older Son.


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Ah, she has?


----------



## LANMaster

teengeekgrrl said:


> Ah, she has?


Big time.

Last I heard was a few years ago, so perhaps she's rehabilitated properly this time.

For a while, we were hearing about a new accident and DWI avery few months.

Poor little rich kid. I don't think I'd ever want to have that much money.
Money sure can't buy happiness ..... although it can rent it for a little while.


----------



## THoey

Lan, 

Just remember, Happiness can't buy money either...


----------



## LANMaster

THoey said:


> Lan,
> 
> Just remember, Happiness can't buy money either...


Unless you're talking about the oldest profession.


----------



## THoey

Oh come on. They can't be happy doing that, can they? I'm the moral majority and I know what's right for them.


----------



## angelize56

From Wikipedia:

*At the time of her death, Domino Harvey was facing a possible life sentence in Mississippi on charges of drug dealing, crossing state lines for unlawful activity, and having property used in or obtained through criminal activity.* 

06.29.2005 8:53 PM EDT

*Maverick Model Domino Harvey Dies At Age 35
Big-screen biopic starring Keira Knightley due later this summer*.

If it weren't so tragic, it would seem like a perfectly timed slice of movie promotion.

*Model, bounty hunter and all-around lightning rod of controversy Domino Harvey has been found dead in the bathtub of her West Hollywood, California,
home, with the cause not immediately known. Harvey, 35, was the daughter of actor Laurence Harvey ("The Manchurian Candidate")* and the subject of "Domino," an action biography due in theaters later this summer.

A former Ford model who quit her successful career to instead capture fugitives and bail-jumping criminals, Harvey had sold the rights to her life story several years ago. Her sudden death has spawned rumors of a film delay, but the studio behind the Tony Scott-directed, Keira Knightley-starring film says it has no intention of changing the ending to reflect her real-life demise.

"The movie 'Domino' is locked," a New Line Cinema spokesperson said. "We're not changing the ending. We're actually moving the release date to August 19."

"*We were enormously saddened to hear of Domino's untimely passing," producer Samuel Hadida said in a statement. "She and I had been conferring about her music to be used in the film only weeks ago. I know I speak for all of us on the movie's cast and crew when I say how much we enjoyed her presence on set when she visited. And although our film is not intended as a biographical piece, hers was the dynamic personality and indomitable spirit that spawned an exciting adventure, not just onscreen, but in real life*."

Harvey, who wasn't a singer but considered herself to be a DJ, recently wrote and recorded an original song to be played over the film's opening credits. The studio insists that the music is completed, as is the movie, which stars Knightley as the doomed beauty.

"Domino never failed to surprise or inspire me over the last 12 years," Scott's press release read. "She was a free spirit like no other I have ever known."

New Line said the film is in the final stages of post-production and that there won't even be an epilogue added to acknowledge the final days of Harvey's life. Seeking to remind audiences that the film is not a "Ray"-like straightforward biopic, the studio also insisted that the film is "loosely based" on her life.

http://www.mtv.com/movies/news/articles/1504992/06292005/story.jhtml


----------



## angelize56

Another article on Domino.....a sad ending...I wonder if she commited suicide:

June 29, 2005

*Actor's daughter is found dead in bath at Hollywood home*

By Chris Ayres

Domino Harveys life as a bounty hunter inspired a movie

SHE was the daughter of a famous actor, a Beverly Hills socialite and supermodel for the Ford agency in New York. She had even inspired a Hollywood movie.

*For British-born Domino Harvey, however, beauty, wealth and stardom somehow went horribly wrong. By the time her body was pulled out of a bath in West Hollywood on Monday night at 11.11pm  presumed drowned, but with rumours of gunshot wounds  she was facing life in jail on charges of drug dealing, crossing state lines for unlawful activity, and having property used in or obtained through criminal activity*.

The charges, filed in the state of Gulfport, Mississippi, were the result of a bizarre change in career for Ms Harvey, who was 35 at the time of her death.* As unlikely as it sounds, the former catwalk star and daughter of the Oscar-nominated Laurence Harvey, had become a bounty hunter  a mercenary who hunted down outlaws for the price on their heads*.

Lieutenant Don Mauldin, of West Hollywood Sheriffs station, said yesterday: We got a call at 10.30 last night, saying that possibly a person had drowned in a bathtub. A friend or relative had called 911 from the house for paramedics. She was found in the bathtub.

He added that, *if it was a gunshot wound or a suicide, then we would have sent investigators to the scene  that did not happen. He also said Ms Harvey was unresponsive when discovered*.

The Los Angeles coroner is expected to perform toxicology tests on Ms Harvey to see if drugs were involved.

*The hospital reported to us that they suspected a drug overdose, a spokesman for the Coroner said*.

Tony Scott, the action director who decided to turn Ms Harveys career into a Hollywood blockbuster  starring Keira Knightley as Domino, with other parts taken by Christopher Walken, Mickey Rourke and Jacqueline Bisset  had already been forced to re-shoot the ending to incorporate the drugs charges against her. Now Mr Scott may have to return to the editing room once again, to include the tragic end of Ms Harveys life.

There will also be heightened pressure on Mr Scott to make the film truer to Ms Harveys life and explain the mystery of how she became a bounty hunter and alleged drug dealer. The films UK launch, already put back four months from its planned opening date of August 19, may have to be delayed again.

Ms Knightley recently said of the film: *I think that the whole concept of the story, the whole idea of this girl whos from an extremely privileged background who completely turns her back on all of it and goes off on this wild path, is an extraordinary idea in itself.*

She added that she had met Ms Harvey once. I did very briefly once, way before we started filming, the actress said. And originally, I thought that itd be really interesting to just play her totally and Id do the voice and Id do everything.

But although this (movie) is totally inspired by her and her character, it isnt true to her story. So I thought, OK, it gives me a freedom to do what I want.

*She added that Ms Harvey was very intelligent and just incredible. Friends and family of Ms Harvey gathered in tears inside her West Hollywood home yesterday. Letters remained uncollected in the mailbox. It is thought that Ms Harvey may have been forced to sell the property, located in an affluent part of West Hollywood, near the celebrity hangouts of The Ivy and Mortons, to pay the $1 million (£551,000) bond in her drugs case, which included a $300,000 cash deposit and property deed*.

Later yesterday morning two women pulled up in a silver Volvo outside the address. The women were eventually joined by two men inside the bounty hunter's house.

Please leave us alone, one of the women said. Cant you see this is very tough for us?

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,11069-1673411,00.html


----------



## MightyQueenC

Bob Hunter (well known Canadian journalist and environmentalist) died last Monday  . I met him when I was attending college, and he was a fine man.
Awards:
In 1991 awarded the Governor General's Award for English non-fiction for Occupied Canada: A Young White Man Discovers His Unsuspected Past, which he co-wrote with Robert Calihoo.
Four Canada Council grants.
Residency from the Canadian Centre for Advanced Film Studies.
Western Magazine Awards (five-time winner) and won Best Western Magazine article in 1982 and 1985.
1994 Canadian Environmental Award Presented by the Government of Canada.
In 1996, Bob received a CanPro Award for his News Special "Eco War on the Grand Banks."

His bit on Breakfast Television, drew me to the TV every morning to see what he had to say today, and to see what bathrobe he was wearing that day  

http://www.pulse24.com/News/Top_Story/20050502-013/page.asp


----------



## eggplant43

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/football/nfl/san_francisco_49ers/12054152.htm


----------



## bassetman

WI native and Earth Day founder dies! 

Former Wisconsin Gov. Gaylord Nelson Dies at 89
Wisconsin Ag Connection - 07/05/2005 

One of Wisconsin's leading advocates for environmental awareness has died over the weekend of cardiovascular disease. Former Governor and U.S. Senator Gaylord Nelson, who was also the founder of Earth Day, passed away on Sunday morning at his home in Kensington, Md. He was 89. 
Nelson's gubernatorial career lasted for one term when he served from 1959 to 1963. He later served as a Senator for 18 years until he was defeated in a 1980 bid for re-election. It was in that capacity that he authored laws that preserved the Appalachian Trail, created a national park in the Apostle Islands of Lake Superior, and protected the nation's wild and scenic rivers, including the St. Croix, Namekagon and Wolf in Wisconsin. 

In 1970, he founded Earth Day, which is regarded as the beginning of the modern environmental movement. Twenty-five years later, Nelson received the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the nation's highest civilian award, for that and his lifelong work on behalf of the environment. 

Nelson was also presented with the United Nations Environment Programme's Only One World Award. And he recieved the Ansel Adams Conservation Award, which is bestowed upon a federal official who has shown exceptional commitment to the cause of conservation and the fostering of an American land ethic.


----------



## LANMaster

*Vice Adm. James Stockdale, Former Perot Running Mate, Dead at 81*










I salute you, Admiral. :up:

SAN DIEGO  Retired Vice Adm. James Stockdale, Ross Perot's 1992 presidential running mate who received the Medal of Honor after enduring 71/2 years in a North Vietnamese prison, died Tuesday. He was 81.

The Navy did not provide a cause of death but said he had suffered from Alzheimer's disease. He died at his home in Coronado.

During the Vietnam War (search), Stockdale was a Navy fighter pilot based on the USS Oriskany and flew 201 missions before he was shot down on Sept. 9, 1965. He became the highest-ranking naval officer captured during the war, the Navy said.

Stockdale was taken to Hoa Lo Prison, known as the "Hanoi Hilton." His shoulders were wrenched from their sockets, his leg had been shattered by angry villagers and a torturer, and his back was broken. But he refused to capitulate.

Rather than allow himself to be used in a propaganda film, Stockdale smashed his face into a pulp with a mahogany stool.

"My only hope was to disfigure myself," Stockdale wrote in his 1984 autobiography "In Love and War." The ploy worked, but he spent the next two years in leg irons.

After Ho Chi Minh's death, he broke a glass pane in an interrogation room and slashed his wrists until he passed out in his own blood. After that, captors relented in their harsh treatment of him and his fellow prisoners.

Stockdale spent four years in solitary confinement before his release in 1973.

He received 26 combat decorations, including the Medal of Honor, the nation's highest medal for valor, in 1976. The citation reads, "By his heroic action at great peril to himself, he earned the everlasting gratitude of his fellow prisoners and of his country."

He retired from the military in 1979, one of the most highly decorated officers in U.S. Navy history, and became president of the Citadel (search), a military college in South Carolina. He left in 1981 to become a senior research fellow at the Hoover Institution (search) at Stanford.

In the 1992 presidential election, Stockdale became independent candidate Perot's vice presidential running mate, initially as a stand-in on the ticket but later as the candidate.

Stockdale gave a stumbling performance in the nationally televised vice-presidential debate against Dan Quayle and Al Gore (search) and later said he didn't feel comfortable in the public eye.

"Who am I? Why am I here?" he asked rhetorically in his opening statement. Toward the end, he asked the moderator to repeat a question, saying, "I didn't have my hearing aid turned on."

Stockdale came to know Perot through Sybil Stockdale's work establishing an organization on behalf of families of prisoners held during the Vietnam War.

When Perot ran again in 1996 as the candidate of his Reform Party, Stockdale had rejoined the Republican Party.

He is survived by his wife and four sons.


----------



## bassetman

He was quite the character. May he RIP!


----------



## bassetman

*L. Patrick Gray, FBI chief during Watergate, dead at 88*
MIAMI (AP) - L. Patrick Gray, whose brief stint as acting FBI director was marked by the Watergate break-in and the ensuing scandal that led to President Nixon's resignation, has died. He was 88. 
Gray died at his home in Atlantic Beach from complications from pancreatic cancer, said his son, Ed Gray, of Lyme, N.H.

Just last month, Gray ended 32 years of silence about his role in the Watergate scandal, telling ABC's "This Week" that he had reacted with "total shock, total disbelief" to the revelation that his former deputy, W. Mark Felt, was the secret Watergate source known as Deep Throat.

"He fooled me," said Gray. "It was like I was hit with a tremendous sledgehammer."

Nixon appointed Gray, a former Justice Department official and submarine commander, acting FBI director in May 1972 - just weeks before the Watergate break-in - after the death of J. Edgar Hoover. Gray was forced to step down in April 1973.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/2005-07-06-gray-obit_x.htm


----------



## angelize56

Jul 11, 12:38 PM EDT

*Actress-Singer Frances Langford Dies*

By TERRY SPENCER 
Associated Press Writer

MIAMI (AP) -- *Frances Langford, whose steamy rendition of "I'm in the Mood for Love" captivated soldiers stationed overseas on Bob Hope's tours during World War II, died Monday. She was 92*.

Langford died at her home in Jensen Beach, her lawyer Evans Crary Jr. said. She had been ill with congestive heart failure, he said.

Langford, a recording artist, radio star and actress from the 1930s to 1950s, joined Hope's troupe to boost wartime morale at military bases and hospitals through Great Britain, Italy, North Africa and the South Pacific. She entertained a new generation of soldiers in Korea and Vietnam.

*Even with her hair swept up in a bandanna, the petite singer (she was 5'1") was a glamorous vision of home. She became known as the "Sweetheart of the Fighting Fronts*."

"She was a charming person, very warm hearted," said Crary, who had known her for more than 70 years. "She was very interested in other people and appreciative of their interest in her."

*Langford appeared in 30 movies, including "Broadway Melody," "Yankee Doodle Dandy" and "The Hit Parade." She played herself in her final film, 1954's "The Glenn Miller Story." Her trademark was "I'm in the Mood for Love," written for her for the 1935 movie, "Every Night at Eight*."

Her most famous role may be as the insufferable wife Blanche opposite Don Ameche on the popular 1940s radio comedy, The Bickersons.

She recalled in interviews decades later that entertaining the troops "was the greatest thing in my life."

"We were there just to do our job, to help make them laugh and be happy if they could," Langford told The Associated Press in January 2002.

Langford was born in Lakeland in April 1913. She was discovered by bandleader Rudy Vallee while he was in Florida for a performance. He heard her sing and the next week invited her to be a guest on his radio program in New Orleans when she was 16.

She moved to Hollywood after a brief stint in the Broadway musical "Here Goes the Bride" in 1931. She appeared on Louella Parsons' radio show "Hollywood Hotel," and began to appear in movies.

She was singing on Hope's Pepsodent Show when he held his first military program at March Field in Riverside, Calif., in 1941. The response was so positive he continued broadcasting from U.S. training bases and asked Langford to join him. Soon there were enough soldiers overseas to bring his variety show to them.

Langford wrote a daily newspaper column, "Purple Heart Diary," about her war experiences and later starred in a movie of the same name.

After World War II, she was singing in nightclubs when she met outboard motor heir Ralph Evinrude. They married in 1955 and moved to her 400-acre estate in Jensen Beach, 100 miles north of Miami. (Her first marriage was to actor Jon Hall.)

The couple built a Polynesian-themed restaurant and marina on the Indian River called the Outrigger Resort. She entertained locals and celebrities, including Hope, until Evinrude died in 1986 and she sold the property.

Out of the limelight for decades, Langford kept up her pastimes of boating and sport fishing. Her collection of mounted tuna, marlin and other fish adorns the wall of the Florida Oceanographic Society's visitor center in nearby Stuart that is named after her.

*In 1994, she married Harold Stuart, assistant secretary of the Air Force under Harry Truman. They spent summers on Canada's Georgian Island, traveling from Florida aboard her 110-foot yacht.

She is survived by her husband. She had no children*.


----------



## angelize56

*'Little House's' Doc Baker dead
Kevin Hagen, veteran of Westerns, was 77*

Tuesday, July 12, 2005; Posted: 3:38 p.m. EDT (19:38 GMT)

GRANTS PASS, Oregon (AP) -- Veteran television character actor Kevin Hagen, who left behind a string of Western bad guy roles to become the kindly Doc Baker in "Little House on the Prairie," died Saturday. He was 77.

Hagen died at his home a year after being diagnosed with esophageal cancer, said his wife, Jan.

Hagen's first movie part was in the 1958 Disney film "The Light in the Forest," but he credited his role in the 1965 film "Shenandoah" with starting him on a long trail of TV Western heavies.

Hagen had guest-starring roles on "Gunsmoke," "Rawhide" and "Cheyenne," and won his first regular role in the 1958 series, "Yancy Derringer," in which he played a city administrator of post-Civil War New Orleans.

He was best known for his portrayal of Dr. Hiram Baker in "Little House on the Prairie," which ran from 1974 to 1983.

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/07/12/deaths.ap/index.html


----------



## bassetman

o


----------



## littlemar

This is not about a famous person but the uncle of my oldest daughter's boyfriend Joe. It's so sad when there are children involved he leaves behind a girl that will turn 6 this month and a 6 month old daughter. The search was called off today.

Search Continues For Missing Hartland Man Off Michigan Shoreline
1 Man Dies In Crash, Two Others Injured 

POSTED: 12:08 pm CDT July 11, 2005

A Hartland family is asking for help finding their loved one missing in Lake Michigan.

Mike Scaffidi and three others were thrown from their 40-foot racing boat Saturday near Holland, Mich.

Searchers have found the body of one man. Two others are badly injured.

Passenger John Desousa Jr. of Bristol, R.I., died in the crash.

The Allegan County Sheriff's office in Michigan said the missing man is presumed dead.

The four were participating in a poker run event, during which boats make stops and collect cards for a poker hand. The event raises money for the Make-A-Wish Foundation of Michigan.

Scaffidi's family hopes anyone with a boat will help look for him.

WISN 12 News spoke with his twin brother.

"My opinion is that these four people got ejected out of the boat before they even realized what happened. No matter what you are hanging onto, even if you have your hands wrapped around the steering wheel, when this occurs, you just get ejected out of the boat," Mark Scaffidi said.

Scafidi has a wife and two daughters in Hartland.


----------



## angelize56

Mar1: That is so sad and tragic!  My condolences to your daughter's boyfriend. Mike certainly was doing a wonderful thing for Make-a-Wish when he perished..... Take care! Mar2


----------



## angelize56

*Freddy Soto*  How sad to die so young....

LOS ANGELES (AP) _ Freddy Soto, who came to Hollywood when he was 20 to break into comedy and started out as a limousine driver for Richard Pryor, *died in his sleep at the home of a friend, Laugh Factory owner Jaime Masada said Wednesday. He was 35.

His body was found Sunday morning. A cause of death has not been determined*, coroner's office spokesman Craig Harvey said.

Soto's comedy focused on Hispanic family life and growing up in El Paso, Texas.

After making $5 from his first paying standup gig at St. Mark's Jazz Club in the Venice section of Los Angeles, Soto became the doorman at the Comedy Store in West Hollywood. He eventually headlined comedy clubs, opened for singer Marc Anthony on a 30-city tour, and appeared on late-night talk shows.

Soto toured nationally in 2001 and 2002 as one of the Three Amigos _ including Hispanic comics Pablo Francisco and Carlos Mencia.

In addition to several television pilots for UPN and CBS, Soto landed a part in the 2004 film "Spanglish," serving as a translator for the housekeeper.

******

From his website:

It is with great sadness that we announce the passing of our dear friend Freddy Soto.

Freddy passed away unexpectedly last Sunday. Only one night before, he triumphantly left the stage of the Laugh Factory to a raucous, standing ovation. No cause of death has been announced, and we join his family, and wide circle of friends, in mourning his untimely passing.

Those of us that knew and worked with Freddy for much of these past 13 years are devastated, as Freddy was very much a comedian on the verge. Freddy's work on TV, in films, on stage and all over the country gave us many laughs, many highs, and he will be missed so dearly. His "Three Amigos" tour with Carlos Mencia & Pablo Francisco, and nationwide tour opening for Marc Anthony, cemented his status as a tour de force comedian to be reckoned with. He also just recently starred with Adam Sandler in Sony Pictures "Spanglish". While it may seem unfair that he should be taken from us so soon, we take comfort, as his family does, in the knowledge that Freddy is with his Lord.

A funeral will be held this Thursday, July 14th at 5pm, at Forest Lawn Mortuary-Faith Chapel, followed by what is sure to be an incredible memorial tribute to Freddy, at the Comedy Store on the Sunset Strip, beginning at 7:30pm. Please come, share your stories of Freddy, and celebrate a life that brought so much joy to so many.


----------



## LANMaster

James Doohan got beamed up 

LOS ANGELES  James Doohan, the burly chief engineer of the Starship Enterprise in the original "Star Trek" TV series and motion pictures who responded to the command "Beam me up, Scotty," died early Wednesday. He was 85.

Doohan died at 5:30 a.m. at his Redmond, Wash., home with his wife of 28 years, Wende, at his side, Los Angeles agent and longtime friend Steve Stevens said. The cause of death was pneumonia and Alzheimer's disease, he said.

link


----------



## angelize56

My friend Ron's niece died....so sad....

*Caroline Rachele Kaufman*

Born: November 29, 1987 
Died: July 19, 2005 
Services: 6:00 p.m. on Friday, July 22, 2005 in Marysville Funeral Home 
Visitation: 5-9 p.m. Thursday and 2-6 p.m. Friday in Marysville Funeral Home

*Miss Caroline Rachele Kaufman*, 17, of Marysville, passed away July 19, 2005 with family by her side after a five-year battle with cancer. She was born November 29, 1987 in Port Huron to Lisa and David Kaufman. She graduated from Marysville High School Class of 2005. Caroline was involved with many sports and activities during her school years. She is loved by many and her sprit will transcend throughout eternity. Caroline is survived by her mother, Lisa Kaufman of Macomb; her father, David Kaufman of Marysville; a brother, David J. D.J. Kaufman; grandparents, Mr. and Mrs. Ken (Patricia) Stovall of Marysville, Philip Caplanis of Marysville, Mr. and Mrs. Harold (Connie) Kaufman of Algonac and Mr. and Mrs. William (Rita) Pinkerton of Pennsylvania; several cousins including, Hannah, Rachel and Sarah Matheny; several aunts and uncles including, Steve Matheny and Jennifer Matheny, Mr. and Mrs. Glen (Sue) Kaufman, Dean Kaufman and Chris, Ron, Phil and Pat Caplanis. Visitation will be held Thursday from 5-9 p.m. and Friday from 2:00 p.m. until the time of the funeral service at 6:00 p.m. in the Marysville Funeral Home. Those planning an expression of sympathy may wish to consider Marysville Beautification.


----------



## LANMaster

Very sorry to hear about5 that, Angel. She was a lovely young woman.


----------



## LANMaster

Very sorry to hear about that, Angel. She was a lovely young woman.


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Mike..

*Eugene Record wrote 'Oh Girl,' 'Have You Seen Her*' (I love both those songs!)

07/25/05 08:16 AM, EDT

Eugene Record, founder of the legendary Chicago-based vocal group The Chi-Lites, died Friday after a long battle with cancer, the president of the group's booking agency said. He was 64.


----------



## angelize56

*BREAKING NEWS

Peter Jennings, the longtime anchor of ABC's "World News Tonight," died Sunday, the news network reports. He was 67.*


----------



## angelize56

*Peter Jennings dies of lung cancer
Longtime ABC News anchor was 67*

Sunday, August 7, 2005; Posted: 11:51 p.m. EDT (03:51 GMT)

NEW YORK (CNN) -- *Nearly four months to the day since he announced in a hoarse voice on his evening newscast that he had been diagnosed with lung cancer, longtime ABC "World News Tonight" anchor Peter Jennings died Sunday*, according to the ABC news network. He was 67.

At a time when all three major broadcast networks saw their evening news anchor spots change hands in less than a year, Jennings' departure was a surprise. Both NBC's Tom Brokaw and CBS' Dan Rather announced their plans well in advance, but Jennings' illness forced a quick decision.

*Jennings, a native Canadian who became a U.S. citizen in 2003, said he would continue to host "World News Tonight" when possible. Since the announcement, ABC News' Charles Gibson and Elizabeth Vargas have filled in for him as temporary anchors*.

But he said he was determined to fight the disease, citing National Cancer Institute statistics that nearly 10 million Americans are living with cancer. "I have a lot to learn from them, and 'living' is the key word," he said.

Since April 5, when Jennings announced his diagnosis on the news program, he kept his public comments positive. Even during the initial announcement, he said he would be undergoing chemotherapy and joked about losing his hair.

"I wonder if other men and women ask their doctors right away, 'OK, doc, when does the hair go?'" said the immaculately dressed and coifed Jennings.

*He admitted being a smoker until about 20 years ago, and said he "was weak and I smoked over 9/11*."

In an April 29 letter posted on the ABC News' site, Jennings said he had been "spoiled rotten" by well-wishers and added, "I assume there are a few others out there who, like me, are going with the flow until the day gets better."

Since he began anchoring the program in 1983, Jennings won numerous awards, including a National Headline Award and a George Foster Peabody award. He also won some 14 Emmys, according to the ABC News Web site.

Asked how it felt after anchoring ABC's evening news program for 20 years, Jennings told CNN's Larry King on Sept. 8, 2003, "Seems like yesterday; seems like forever -- all at the same time."

"It's sort of, how do you measure it? Do you measure the fact that I'm 20 years older? No. I think I measure it by the events. You know, I came just as the Cold War was coming to an end."

"When you think about the events that we've been through, from the fall of the Berlin Wall to, I guess you'd say, 9/11 being the culmination at the end of that, of that scope, what extraordinary changes there have been."

Jennings was born July 29, 1938 in Toronto with journalism in his blood. His father, Charles, was the first voice of the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation when it was established in the mid-1930s. At age 9, Jennings hosted "Peter's People," a short-lived Saturday morning children's show on the CBC.

A high school dropout, Jennings worked as a bank teller for several years before moving into radio and then into television in 1961. He was hired by ABC in 1964.

The following year, when he was 26, Jennings was picked to anchor "The ABC Evening News." But two years later, he told his bosses he needed more seasoning and returned to field reporting, CNN Correspondent Jeff Greenfield, a former ABC News employee, has said.

He became a foreign correspondent for the network, covering such stories as the 1972 Summer Olympic Games in Munich, Germany, when members of the Arab terrorist group Black September seized the Israeli compound and took athletes hostage.

After he took the anchor chair of World New Tonight, Jennings led ABC's coverage of the 1986 explosion of the space shuttle Challenger and the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks on New York and Washington.

"On 9/11, those of us who do the jobs that I do, flew without a net for hour and hour and hour after end. And then you hope and pray that you've had the experience to be up to it. Because then you're editor, analyst, reporter, correspondent, ringmaster, the whole thing.

*An ABC spokesman said in April that Jennings had been feeling ill for a couple of months and underwent a number of tests before the diagnosis was made. He did not travel to cover the tsunami in South Asia in December 2004 or the death of Pope John Paul II earlier this year*.

When the announcement of Jennings' diagnosis was made, ABC did not divulge the stage of his cancer. Cancer stages range from 1 to 4, with 4 being the most advanced.

The network's "World News Tonight" Web site has maintained an online forum where viewers could post expressions of support and good wishes for Jennings. It has also posted statements from Jennings thanking viewers for their support and his thoughts on topics such as the recent terrorist bombings in London.

*The last posting came on July 29, Jennings' birthday. "Many thanks to all of you for your birthday wishes," the statement from Jennings said. "Your words -- as always -- are a great source of strength. I am celebrating today with my family -- we are all grateful*." 

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/08/07/jennings.obit/index.html


----------



## ekim68

Wow. Who would have thought this...Thanks, angelize56...He was much too young..


----------



## angelize56

You're welcome ekim. I heard his farewell from ABC in April and you could hear the change in his voice then from the cancer...being a nurse....I knew it wouldn't be long for him...it is such a shame...he was young at 67....


----------



## eggplant43

Sep. 07, 2005

Bob Denver, TV's Gilligan, dead at 70

By Duane Byrge
Bob Denver, who starred as the loveably nutty castaway Gilligan on the hit TV comedy "Gilligan's Island," has died, his agent confirmed Tuesday. He was 70.

Denver died Friday at Wake Forest University Baptist Hospital in North Carolina of complications from treatment he was receiving for cancer, his agent, Mike Eisenstadt, told the Associated Press. Denver's death was first reported by "Entertainment Tonight."

Denver had also undergone quadruple heart bypass surgery earlier this year.

Denver's wife, Dreama, and his children Patrick, Megan, Emily and Colin were with him when he died.

"Bob is the finest human being I have ever known," Dreama Denver said in a statement released by Eisenstadt. "He was my everything and I will love him forever."

Although it ran for only three seasons, "Gilligan's Island" (1964-67), has thrived in re-runs. Its 98 episodes have attained a cult status as well as won new generations of fans and spawned a reality series.

Denver later reprised his loveably dingy Gilligan character in two animation series, as well as a sci-fi version of the same concept. He even played Gilligan in an episode of "Baywatch." He starred in three made-for-TV movies based on "Gilligan": "Rescue From Gilligan's Island," "The Castaways on Gilligan's Island" and "The Harlem Globetrotters on Gilligan's Island"

One of the great trivia quandaries of sit-com TV was the first name of Gilligan: Willy.

Although he appeared in movies and on stage, Denver's career was based in TV. In the late 1970s, Denver made his most auspicious transition from TV, succeeding Woody Allen as the lead in Allen's "Play It Again Sam" on Broadway.

In April, Denver underwent cancer surgery to remove his voice box, leaving him speechless. At the time, he was also diagnosed with artery blockage and underwent quadruple heart bypass surgery in May.

Denver first became recognizable to TV audiences with his portrayal of the beatnik-type Maynard G. Krebs on "The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis" (1959-63). Maynard was Dobie's goofy friend who was "allergic" to work -- "What me, work?" he would shriek to Dobie's reproving father whenever it was suggested that Maynard do something useful. "The G. stands for Walter," he explained to queries about his middle initial. A loveable, hanger-on, Maynard's idea of a productive day was to "go downtown and watch them tear down the old Endicott Building."

Post "Gilligan's Island," Denver starred in the sitcom "The Good Guys," playing cabdriver Rufus Butterworth. On TV, Denver also starred in "Dusty's Trail" (1973), a "Gilligan"-styled sitcom, and a Saturday morning kids' show, "Far out Space Nuts" (1975).

After "Gilligan's Island," Denver performed in the Phyllis Diller-starring movie comedy "Did You Hear the One About the Traveling Saleslady?" (1968) but overall his film performances were scant. e did a turn as a bongo player in "Take Her, She's Mine" (1963). Denver also performed in such film fare as "Who's Minding the Mint?" (1967), "High School, USA" (1983) and "Back to the Beach" (1987)

Denver also participated in two attempted pilot revivals of "Dobie Gillis."

Denver was born Jan. 9, 1935 in New Rochelle, N.Y. He graduated from high school in Brownwood, Texas. While studying pre-law at Loyola University, he became interested in performing and joined up with the troupe, the Del-Ray Players. Prior to landing the role of Maynard, Denver worked as a mailman as well as history and math teacher in Pacific Palisades.

Since the 1980s, Denver had appeared on the lecture circuit, as well as such wide-ranging conventions as boat shows, occurrences that could be thematically tied-in to Gilligan.

Denver was married three times, most recently to Dreama Perry Denver, whom he married in 1976. The couple lived in Princeton, West Virginia where they co-hosted a syndicated radio show, "Weekend with Denver and Denver," wisecracking through selections of rock 'n' roll oldies.

The Associated Press contributed to this report.


----------



## LANMaster

Just heard it on the news.

Bummer.


----------



## bassetman

LANMaster said:


> Just heard it on the news.
> 
> Bummer.


----------



## angelize56

Awwww......how sad......poor "Gilligan"!


----------



## angelize56

Please say a special prayer for Erin who died so tragically...

*Erin E. Conlan*

PORT HURON Miss Erin Elizabeth Conlan, 21, of Port Huron, died Wednesday, September 7, 2005.

She was born July 23, 1984 in Port Huron to Thomas and Luanne Conlan.

*Erin graduated from Port Huron High School in 2003 where she was a cheerleader, sang in the choir and was a member of the dance team*. She was attending St. Clair County Community College and was employed at Sam's Club.

*Erin has always been a free spirit. Her vibrant freestyle dance and carefree personality could light up any room. Her everpresent smile will be remembered by all who had the good fortune of knowing her*.

She is survived by her parents; two sisters, Mr. and Mrs. Shane (Kathryn) Tallmadge and Megan Conlan and friend, Brian Maness; a brother, Sean Conlan and friend, Sharla Holbrook, all of Port Huron; her grandparents, Mr. and Mrs. Thomas R. (Marjorie) Conlan of Croswell and Mrs. Dickee RothDeSimone of Fort Gratiot; and a special friend, Tom McAuley of Clyde.

She was preceded in death by her grandfather, Woodrow Albert Roth in August 2001.

Visitation will be 2 to 4 and 6 to 9 p.m. Friday, September 16, 2005 in Marysville Funeral Home and from 9 a.m. until the time of the Funeral Mass at 10 a.m. Saturday, September 17, 2005 in St. Mary's Catholic Church, Port Huron. The Reverend Stanley A. Wyczawski will officiate.

Those planning an expression of sympathy may wish to consider the American Red Cross or St. Mary's Catholic Church.

To send condolences and messages of sympathy, visit marysvillefuneralhome. com


----------



## eggplant43

Baby Born to Brain-Dead Va. Woman Dies

- - - - - - - - - - - -

By MATTHEW BARAKAT Associated Press Writer

September 12,2005 | McLEAN, Va. -- An infant born last month to a severely brain-damaged woman has died after emergency surgery to repair a perforated intestine, the family said Monday.

Susan Anne Catherine Torres, born prematurely on Aug. 2 after her mother was on life support for three months, died of heart failure Sunday, a family statement said.

The infant's condition had deteriorated rapidly during the weekend, according to the family. She died at Children's National Medical Center in Washington.

Cancer patient Susan Rollin Torres, a 26-year-old researcher at the National Institutes of Health, suffered a stroke in May after melanoma spread to her brain. She was kept alive on life support so she could deliver the child.

A spokeswoman at St. Rita's Church in Alexandria said parishioners were told of the child's death during the morning Mass.

"After the efforts of this summer to bring her into the world, this is obviously a devastating loss for the Torres and Rollin families," Justin Torres, the woman's brother-in-law, said in the e-mailed statement. "We wish to thank all the people who sustained us in prayer over the past 17 weeks. It was our fondest wish that we could have been able to share Susan's homecoming with the world."

The baby's father, Jason Torres, had made the decision after his wife lost consciousness to keep her on life support for the sake of her fetus.

The pregnancy became a race between the fetus' development and the cancer that was ravaging the woman's body. Doctors at Virginia Hospital Center in Arlington, where the baby was born, said that Torres' health was deteriorating and that the risk of harm to the fetus finally outweighed the benefits of extending the pregnancy.

The mother died shortly after her daughter's birth when she was taken off life support. The baby was about two months premature and weighed 1 pound, 13 ounces.

There was no immediate indication why the baby's health deteriorated. A spokeswoman at Children's National Medical Center would not comment.

After her birth, doctors said they saw no signs that her mother's cancer had crossed the placenta, and they described her as feisty and vigorous. In late August, the family said Susan had passed the 2-pound mark and had been taken off a ventilator, though she remained in neonatal intensive care.

English-language medical literature contains at least 11 cases since 1979 of irreversibly brain-damaged women whose lives were prolonged for the benefit of the developing fetus, according to the University of Connecticut Health Center.

Jason Torres had quit his job to be by his wife's side, spending each night sleeping in a reclining chair next to her bed. The couple had one other child -- 2-year-old Peter.

A Web site was set up to help raise money for the family's mounting medical bills and people from around the world had sent in more than $600,000 as of early last month. Any excess money was to be donated to cancer research and to establish a college savings plan for the two children.

Salon provides breaking news articles from the Associated Press as a service to its readers, but does not edit the AP articles it publishes.


----------



## LANMaster

Breaking .....

Simon Weisenthal (sp) Famed Nazi hunter dead.


breaking


----------



## LANMaster

*Nazi-hunter Wiesenthal dies at 96 *

















Holocaust survivor and Nazi-hunter Simon Wiesenthal has died in the Austrian capital, Vienna, aged 96. 
He was credited with helping to bring more than 1,100 Nazi war criminals to justice in the decades after the genocide of the Jews in World War II.

They included Adolf Eichmann, an architect of the Holocaust, and Franz Stangl, commandant of the Treblinka and Sobibor death camps in Poland.

His death was announced by officials at the US-based Simon Wiesenthal Center.

Mr Wiesenthal died in his sleep at his home, according to Rabbi Marvin Hier, dean and founder of the centre, which campaigns against anti-Semitism and other forms of intolerance.

Link


----------



## LANMaster

Comedian - Don Adams - AKA Get Smart - AKA (voice of cartoon) Instector Gadget

Died today. He was in his 80's.


----------



## eggplant43

Gosh, that's a surprise, somehow I never expected him to die he was such an icon, I just thought he'd always be around.


----------



## SIR****TMG

i liked get smart


----------



## angelize56

*Actor Nipsey Russell dies at 80* 

Tuesday, October 4, 2005; Posted: 11:55 a.m. EDT (15:55 GMT)

NEW YORK (AP) -- As the "poet laureate of television," actor and comedian Nipsey Russell delivered his signature four-line verse during frequent guest appearances on TV game shows and talk shows.

His impromptu lines and witty quips quickly secured his place as one of the first blacks to be a regular panelist on the shows.

*Russell died Sunday afternoon at Lenox Hill Hospital at age 80, said his longtime manager Joseph Rapp. He had been suffering from cancer*.

Although widely known for his television career -- including appearances on "The Dean Martin Show," "Hollywood Squares," "The $50,000 Pyramid," and "Match Game" -- Russell also received critical acclaim for his role as the Tin Man in the 1978 film version of "The Wiz."

Russell also appeared in the films "Nemo" in 1984, "Wildcats" in 1986 and "Posse" in 1993.

Born in Atlanta, he settled in New York after graduating from the University of Cincinnati and serving as an Army captain in Europe during World War II, Rapp said.

*Russell launched his television career in 1961 as Officer Anderson in the television series "Car 54, Where are You?" He also appeared in the 1994 film version.

But his gift for gab and timely poetry made him a national television personality*.

Russell told the Los Angeles Times in 1993 that writing poems "is very simple to do.... I start with the joke line and write backward."

One example: "*The opposite of pro is con/ That fact is clearly seen/ If progress means move forward/ Then what does Congress mean*?"

He also took his poetry on the road for readings and performances.

*Russell left no immediate survivors; He never married.*

"He always said, 'I have trouble living with myself, how could I live with anyone else,"' Rapp said. "But he was a wonderful guy, very quiet, never bragged."

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/10/04/obit.russell.ap/index.html


----------



## angelize56

I don't know this young man....just thought he deserved a mention....so sad he died on the day of his baby daughter's birth!   What a wonderful but bittersweet day for his wife....

*Man Dies In Crash Same Day Daughter Is Born*

POSTED: 11:46 am EDT October 4, 2005
UPDATED: 12:43 pm EDT October 4, 2005

LANCASTER, Pa. -- A Marietta man died in a one-car crash the same day his daughter was born.

The crash happened Monday night around 10 p.m. when Stephen Mummaw's 2003 Volkswagen veered off Marietta Avenue near Route 23 and hit a tree, police said.

Mummaw was 22 years old. He had just become a father earlier in the day. 

Investigators said speed appeared to be a factor in the crash, but the cause remains under investigation.

http://www.thewgalchannel.com/news/5055140/detail.html?subid=22100741&qs=1;bp=t


----------



## angelize56

*Sgt. 1st Class Casey E. Howe* 

*In loving memory of Army Sergeant First Class Casey E. Howe, 32, one of the finest was called home to be with the Lord on Monday, September 26, 2005. As part of the 3rd Battalion, 314th Field Artillery Regiment, based in Fort Drum, New York. Howe was on his second tour in Baghdad, Iraq*.

Casey was born on August 13, 1973 in Port Huron.

*He was serving his country with dignity and loyalty as he was on a convoy patrol in Ar Rustimayah. He had planned to become a career soldier as he wore his uniform with admiration and pride, as he did in everything. :up:

Casey was in the Military for 14 years with only six years left to accomplish full retirement at the youthful age of 39.*

The motivated graduate of Cass City High School will forever be in the hearts of countless including his wife, Angela Eckert Howe; his two children, Jaymie Howe and Brittney Howe; his two stepdaughters, Abby and Megan Fox; devoted and compassionate parents, Richard and Cynthia Howe of Smiths Creek; brother, Richard C. Howe and family of Burtchville; brother, Brent Howe and family of Port Huron; sister, Wendy Howe LaBlanc and family of Clifford; grandmothers, Ina E. Howe and Ruth V. Berlinger, both of Port Huron; numerous aunts, uncles, and cousins. *There are countless friends nationwide that will be profoundly affected by his loss; including his dearest friend and closest comrade Army Sergeant First Class George Parker and his wife presently of Kansas.

Casey lived a brief but gratifying life, constantly watching out for others and touching the hearts of countless. He will be genuinely and deeply missed but never forgotten*.

Funeral services will be held at 3 p.m. Friday in the Jowett Funeral Home, 1634 Lapeer Ave., at 17th street.

Visiting hours will be held Friday from 11 to 3 p.m. at the Jowett Funeral Home.

Cremation will follow the services.

In lieu of flowers memorial tributes may be made to Casey's children's educational fund.


----------



## LANMaster

Bummer about Nipsey.


----------



## angelize56

*Award-Winning Journalist Jack White Dies*

Wednesday, October 12, 2005 4:59 p.m. ET
By ERIC TUCKER Associated Press Writer

PROVIDENCE, R.I. (AP) -- *Jack White, a reporter whose story on President Nixon's underpayment of income taxes won a Pulitzer Prize and prompted Nixon to utter the famous line, "I am not a crook," died Wednesday at 63*.

White died at his Cape Cod home, said WPRI-TV in Providence, where he worked as a reporter.

*He was working for The Providence Journal and Evening Bulletin in 1973 when he used tax documents and a tip to establish that Nixon had failed to pay a large portion of his income taxes in 1970 and 1971*.

Nixon ultimately agreed to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars in back taxes, and White won a Pulitzer for national reporting.

*During a news conference the month after the story ran, one of White's colleagues asked Nixon about his income taxes, and the president replied: "People have got to know whether or not their president is a crook. Well, I am not a crook*."

"Whatever he did was right. It was accurate. It was fair," said WJAR reporter Jim Taricani, who said White took him under his wing when he was a young reporter.

Taricani turned to White when deciding whether to disclose the source of a secret FBI videotape that showed a Providence mayoral aide taking a bribe. White told him not to do it, and Taricani served four months of home confinement.

*White's scoop on Nixon almost didn't happen. The night he was prepared to write the story, the union representing reporters voted to strike. He later recalled rolling the story out of his typewriter and putting it in his wallet.

"I was dreading the information I had was going to get out there. Every day I was checking out-of-town newspapers*," he later told The Providence Journal.

The strike ended 12 days later, and the story ran on Oct. 3, 1973.

The story revealed that Nixon and his wife paid just $793 in income taxes in 1970 and $878 in 1971, and received a tax refund totaling more than $131,000 for those two years. Nixon ultimately agreed to pay $476,000 in back taxes.

*White also broke the news in 2001 that former Providence Mayor Vincent "Buddy" Cianci was indicted on federal corruption charges. White knew it before Cianci, who told reporters: "I heard it from Jack White*."

White began his career in 1969 as a reporter for the Newport Daily News. He moved the following year to the Providence Journal and Evening Bulletin, where he worked as a general assignment reporter, Newport bureau chief and head of the newspaper's first permanent investigative team.

He later worked for WBZ-TV in Boston and was a reporter for the Cape Cod Times before joining WPRI in 1985 as chief investigative reporter. He won two Emmy Awards for his television reporting.


----------



## eggplant43

http://www.freep.com/news/latestnews/pm6901_20051024.htm


----------



## bassetman

May she rest in peace!


----------



## LANMaster

May she be greatly honored for her courage to stand up for what was obviously right 50 years ago, and also seen for the liberal, race bater she became in her later years.


----------



## angelize56

*'Jolly Green Giant' voice dead at 80*
10/26/05 06:15 AM, EDT
Elmer "Len" Dresslar Jr., who extolled vegetables to generations of TV watchers as the booming voice of the Jolly Green Giant, has died. He was 80.


----------



## angelize56

*Veteran Columnist Michael Kilian Dies* 
Thursday, October 27, 2005 1:54 a.m. ET

CHICAGO (AP) -- Michael Kilian, a veteran Chicago Tribune columnist who also wrote mystery novels, nonfiction on public affairs and the Dick Tracy comic strip, died Wednesday after a long illness. He was 66.


----------



## eggplant43

Nanotechnology pioneer dies:

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/nation/3423476


----------



## eggplant43

For many of you, this name may be unknown, but for us older folks, this man was part of the fabric of our lives for years:

http://www.newsday.com/news/local/w...,0,1234971.story?coll=ny-region-apconnecticut


----------



## angelize56

^ Way before my time Bruce! 

Here's another:

*Lloyd Bochner *

SANTA MONICA, Calif. (AP) _ *Actor Lloyd Bochner, best known for his roles as Cecil Colby on TV's "Dynasty" and in the classic "To Serve Man" episode of "The Twilight Zone," died Saturday of cancer at home*, his family said. He was 81.


----------



## angelize56

This young police officer worked in a community very near mine and where my niece lives...I thought his death deserved mention. So sad...so young....

*Jack A. Murray*

KIMBALL TWP. Jack A. Murray, 33, died Saturday, November 5, 2005 in Port Huron Hospital after a courageous battle with cancer.

He was born September 27, 1972 in Port Huron to Jack and Kay Murray.

*Mr. Murray was a police officer with the City of Marysville*. He was a member of the Marysville High School Class of 1991 and graduated from the Macomb County Community College Police Academy.

He is survived by his parents, Mr. and Mrs. Jack (Kay) Murray of Marysville; sister, Mr. and Mrs. Ken (Beth) Mareski of St. Clair; four brothers, Mr. and Mrs. John (Laurie) Stoliker of Marysville, Mr. and Mrs. Kurt (Wendy) Stoliker of Poolesville, Maryland, Mr. and Mrs. Eric (Sarah) Stoliker of Chicago, Illinois and Aaron Stoliker of Ann Arbor; two nieces, Amber Mareski and Charlotte Stoliker; two nephews, Jacob and Sam Stoliker; his fiancé, Tammy Fontenot; and many aunts, uncles, cousins and good friends.

Visitation will be 3 to 5 and 7 to 9 p.m. on Tuesday and Wednesday in the Marysville Funeral Home.

Mr. Murray will lie in state at St. Christopher Catholic Church from 10:30 a.m. until the time of the Funeral Mass at 11 a.m. on Thursday. The Reverend Arthur R. Baranowski will officiate.

The Rite of Committal will follow in Riverlawn Cemetery. Pallbearers will be John, Kurt, Eric and Aaron Stoliker, Steven Murray, Ken, Beth and Amber Mareski.

In memory of Jack, a scholarship fund for students pursuing a career in law enforcement is being established with the Marysville School District. Checks should be made payable to the Marysville School District.

To send condolences and messages of sympathy, visit marysvillefuneralhome. com.


----------



## angelize56

I see Jack's photo didn't upload right...here is his obituary page if you'd like to see his photo....a very nice looking young man:

http://www.thetimesherald.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051107/OBITUARIES/511070318/1023


----------



## eggplant43

How sad, so young.


----------



## angelize56

Bruce: Here is more on Jack...a courageous young man...such a shame! 

*Marysville officer dedicated to his job*

By ANDREA MASON
Times Herald

MARYSVILLE- Jack A. Murray was a natural when it came to police work.

*Dedicated and caring, a goal in his more than three-year struggle against brain cancer* was to get well and return to work at the Marysville Police Department.

*His illness proved too tough. He died Saturday in Port Huron Hospital. He was 33*.  

Co-workers and family describe Murray, first and foremost, as a dedicated and giving man.

http://www.thetimesherald.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051108/NEWS01/511080305/1002


----------



## Raziel_Storm

Why does it seem all the best ones are being taken?


----------



## angelize56

I don't know....but at least Jack left behind a nice legacy...not that makes anyone feel better.........life seems very unfair at times....this being one of them....


----------



## Raziel_Storm

I think the only thing you can remember is where he is going, because it is a far better place than we are at the moment.


----------



## angelize56

I seem to think steroids when I hear of deaths in this sport and others where the men and women are muscle bound.....Eduardo was far too young to die...how sad! 

*Eduardo Gory Guerrero *

MINNEAPOLIS (AP) _ *Eduardo Gory Guerrero, a World Wrestling Entertainment superstar was found dead in his hotel room Sunday in Minneapolis, where he was scheduled to appear that evening in a WWE Supershow. He was 38*.  (Too young!)

When he didn't respond to a wake-up call, hotel security at Minneapolis Marriott City Center and Guerrero's nephew and fellow WWE wrestler, Chavo Guerrero, forced their way into the room, police said.

*There were no apparent signs of foul play or suicide, police said. An autopsy was planned at the Hennepin County medical examiner's office*.

*He was a featured star on the UPN series "WWE Smackdown!" and son of Mexican wrestler Gory Guerrero*

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1116127


----------



## angelize56

I just wanted to remember my Dad Harold today on what would have been his 75th birthday....he passed away in 1988. *I love you Dad...Happy Heavenly Birthday*!


----------



## LANMaster

*hugs* about your Dad, Angel.

Sam died. 










*'Ugly dog' Sam dies at 14*

Canine gained celebrity as winner of ugliest animal contest

SANTA BARBARA, California (AP) -- Sam, the dog whose ugliness earned him TV appearances, limousine rides and even a meeting with millionaire Donald Trump, has died, the Santa Barbara News-Press reported Tuesday.

The pooch with the hairless body, crooked teeth and sparse tuft of hair atop his knobby head died Friday, just short of his 15th birthday, said his owner, Susie Lockheed.

Changing my avatar in honor of Sam.


----------



## LANMaster

Another picture of Sam;


----------



## Guyzer

angelize56 said:


> I just wanted to remember my Dad Harold today on what would have been his 75th birthday....he passed away in 1988. *I love you Dad...Happy Heavenly Birthday*!


*** Smooch & a Hug***


----------



## Guyzer

I never knew a dog could be that ugly. It went right to the bone in his case. Good thing the dog never knew.


----------



## LANMaster

I thought he was cute.


----------



## Guyzer

LANMaster said:


> I thought he was cute.


If you were in Canada Lan I would point you in the direction of a free eye exam. Nice Avatar btw. ( hork )


----------



## jimi

Though rock historians always like to draw a nice, clean line between the distorted electric guitar work that fuels early blues records to the late-'60s Hendrix-Clapton-Beck-Page-Townshend mob, with no stops in between, a quick spin of any of the sides Link recorded during his golden decade punches holes in that theory right quick. If a direct line from a black blues musician crankin' up his amp and playing with a ton of violence and aggression can be traced to a young, white guy doing a mutated form of same, the line points straight to Link Wray, no contest.

never heard of this guy?? me either til today, they just played a tune of his called "rumble", i'd heard it in pulp fiction and always thought it was just some guitar sound effect, but this tune from '58 was cutting edge and rocks by any standards, must check out some more of his stuff :up: 

Mike did looking at Sam make ya feel better when you looked in the mirror  j/k


----------



## Polly1016

Remembering today and everyday our beautiful little granddaugher, Emily Ann, who died at the age of 9 months old from Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia. We love and miss you and your beautiful smile, Emily.

Mary Ann

*If you have a postage stamp you can make a terminally ill child smile...*

http://www.makeachildsmile.org/


----------



## eggplant43

Polly, what a wonderful smile, and what a sad loss. thanks for sharing.


----------



## hewee

One Ugly dog there.


----------



## Chicon

LANMaster said:


> *hugs* about your Dad, Angel.
> 
> Sam died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'Ugly dog' Sam dies at 14*
> 
> Canine gained celebrity as winner of ugliest animal contest
> 
> SANTA BARBARA, California (AP) -- Sam, the dog whose ugliness earned him TV appearances, limousine rides and even a meeting with millionaire Donald Trump, has died, the Santa Barbara News-Press reported Tuesday.
> 
> The pooch with the hairless body, crooked teeth and sparse tuft of hair atop his knobby head died Friday, just short of his 15th birthday, said his owner, Susie Lockheed.
> 
> Changing my avatar in honor of Sam.


May he rests on God's laps !


----------



## LANMaster

Wow, Polly, Emily is adorable.
God rest her precious soul.


----------



## Polly1016

Thank you, LANMaster. Your thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## angelize56

Dear Polly: First of all...welcome to tsg! 

Now about your precious Granddaughter Emily...how sad!  She was certainly a *beautiful* baby girl with a most *beautiful* smile....you can tell she was *happy and loved*! How long ago did she go to Heaven if I may ask? What a heartbreak for you...I make memorial pages for children and just doing that makes me cry...I can't even imagine your grief!  I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Mike and Wimpy about my Dad!  *HUGS*


----------



## AKA Arizona

A co-worker of mine died about two weeks ago he was a heart transplant patient 14 years ago, he contracted some form of fast moving cancer and died in about three weeks time

Roger Skelton
Corinth SSAO


----------



## angelize56

Sorry to hear that Dave.....Roger is in a better place than we are now...God bless him!


----------



## AKA Arizona

Yes he is I have been tring to find his testimony he had it video tapped.

The really bad part he was young 36 wife 34 daughter 12 son 3 very bad....


----------



## Polly1016

angelize56 said:


> Dear Polly: First of all...welcome to tsg!
> 
> Now about your precious Granddaughter Emily...how sad!  She was certainly a *beautiful* baby girl with a most *beautiful* smile....you can tell she was *happy and loved*! How long ago did she go to Heaven if I may ask? What a heartbreak for you...I make memorial pages for children and just doing that makes me cry...I can't even imagine your grief!  I'm so sorry for your loss....


Thank you for your kind sentiments, Angelize56. Emily received her angel wings on the 17th of March. Coincidentally, we have another daughter who will be having a baby girl due March 17th. I will be happy when our newest little girl gets here but I sort of hope she arrives on a day other than the 17th.

Thank you again for your kind thoughts and comments. I also did a lot of work on websites for terminally ill children. Emily's unfortunately turned into a Memorial site other than an "updates" site. I took the site down recently and have been actively trying to help the MAC folks with their wonderful efforts. Have you heard of the organization "Make A Child Smile"? It's a heart-warming place. Please stop by and pay them a visit. www.makeachildsmile.org.

God Bless...
Mary Ann


----------



## angelize56

Hi Mary Ann: I went to the website...it's very nice...very heartbreaking too!  It's so unfair that children have to get ill...and especially terminally ill.  It's very nice you take the time to help at MAC! :up:  It must be difficult having experienced the loss of Emily...but at least you know personally how devastating the death of a child can be! God will surely bless you!  Thanks for writing back! Take care: angel  *Hugs*

Here is one of my sites:

http://www.angelfire.com/stars3/angelize56/pm2002a/index.html


----------



## Polly1016

Angelize, your site is beautiful!! I cried for 20 minutes!! God bless you for your hard work with this wonderful cause. It would be wonderful if the day ever came when such beautiful sites were no longer necessary. Until then we can all continue to pray for the children and their families who are suffering so much! Until that time, please keep up your beautiful work.

God Bless ... 
Mary Ann


----------



## angelize56

Thank you very much Mary Ann!  I plan on trying to start a new site early next year when I feel better!  And yes...it would be wonderful if children didn't have to die for any reason from any cause...but we know that will never be.  We have to gain comfort knowing the children...including your precious, beautiful Granddaughter Emily....are with our Lord and will never suffer again....and we will be reunited with them all someday....take care...Marlene (angel)


----------



## angelize56

I saw yesterday that Pat Morita died!  He was Mr. Miyagi in the "Karate Kid" movies and Arnold on "Happy Days". 

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/category/story.cfm?c_id=100&ObjectID=10357248


----------



## LANMaster

Bummer about Pat Morita. 

Here's a video of Mitch Hedberg's appearance on Letterman.
http://www.devilducky.com/media/37848/
Mitch died a few months ago.


----------



## angelize56

She fought the good fight....truly sad...Wendi Jo was wonderfully funny!

Dec 1, 1:37 PM EST

*Wendie Jo Sperber of 'Bosom Buddies' Dies *

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- *Actress Wendie Jo Sperber, who starred opposite Tom Hanks on TV's "Bosom Buddies" and who in his words became "a walking inspiration" after she contracted cancer, has died*. She was in her 40s.

Sperber died at home Tuesday after an eight-year battle with breast cancer, publicist Jo-Ann Geffen said Wednesday.

A Los Angeles native, *Sperber appeared in dozens of television shows and movies, including all three "Back to the Future" films*.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/O/OBIT_SPERBER?SITE=MIPOR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## angelize56

Friday, December 09, 2005 12:49 a.m. ET
By The Associated Press

*Joe Jones*

LOS ANGELES (AP) _ *Joe Jones, a musician-turned-producer who sang the 1961 R&B hit "You Talk Too Much" and was known as an advocate for black artists' rights, has died. He was 79*.

Jones died Sunday in a Los Angeles hospital of complications from quadruple bypass surgery, said his 40-year-old son Dwayne Jones.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1128769


----------



## Infidel_Kastro

*Comedian Richard Pryor has died. He was 65.*

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Richard Pryor, the caustic yet perceptive actor-comedian who lived dangerously close to the edge both on stage and off, has died, his ex-wife said Saturday. He was 65.

Pryor died of a heart attack at his home in the San Fernando Valley sometime late Friday or early Saturday, Flyn Pryor said. He had been ill for years with multiple sclerosis, a degenerative disease of the nervous system.

The comedian was regarded early in his career as one of the most foul-mouthed comics in the business, but he gained a wide following for his expletive-filled but universal and frequently personal insights into modern life and race relations.

His audacious style influenced an array of stand-up artists, including Eddie Murphy, Arsenio Hall and Damon Wayans, as well as Robin Williams, David Letterman and others.

A series of hit comedies in the '70s and '80s, as well as filmed versions of his concert performances, helped make him Pryor one of the highest paid stars in Hollywood. He was one of the first black performers to have enough leverage to cut his own Hollywood deals. In 1983, he signed a $40 million, five-year contract with Columbia Pictures.

His films included "Stir Crazy," "Silver Streak," "Which Way Is Up?" and "Richard Pryor Live on the Sunset Strip."


----------



## angelize56

Very sorry to hear of Richard's death....the MS itself had progressed to the point he wasn't able to be the man or comedian he was before...maybe the heart attack was a God-send.....so he wouldn't suffer any more.....he was very funny! RIP Richard!


----------



## Skivvywaver

Wow, I posted Richard's demise in announcements. I didn't see this.

I apologize IK. I didn't mean to be a repeater.


----------



## angelize56

*Pulitzer-Winning Columnist Anderson Dies *

Saturday, December 17, 2005 2:32 p.m. ET
By CONNIE CASS Associated Press

WASHINGTON (AP) -- *Jack Anderson, the Pulitzer Prize-winning muckraking columnist who struck fear into the hearts of corrupt or secretive politicians, inspiring Nixon operatives to plot his murder, died Saturday. He was 83*.

Anderson died at his home in Bethesda, Md., of complications from Parkinson's disease, said one of his daughters, Laurie Anderson-Bruch.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1132352


----------



## bassetman

angelize56 said:


> *Pulitzer-Winning Columnist Anderson Dies *
> 
> Saturday, December 17, 2005 2:32 p.m. ET
> By CONNIE CASS Associated Press
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) -- *Jack Anderson, the Pulitzer Prize-winning muckraking columnist who struck fear into the hearts of corrupt or secretive politicians, inspiring Nixon operatives to plot his murder, died Saturday. He was 83*.
> 
> Anderson died at his home in Bethesda, Md., of complications from Parkinson's disease, said one of his daughters, Laurie Anderson-Bruch.
> 
> http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1132352


We need more people like him in these times!


----------



## teengeekgrrl

A kid at school was killed this morning by a car... I didn't know him well but the news is a huge downer for the entire school.  I hope he's in heaven now, smiling down at our school.


----------



## bordercollie

teengeekgrrl said:


> A kid at school was killed this morning by a car... I didn't know him well but the news is a huge downer for the entire school.  I hope he's in heaven now, smiling down at our school.


awww tgg that's awful.  It must be terrible for his friends and family, not to mention the driver of the car. This time of year things like this always seem worse (if thats possible), and I am sure he is definitely looking down and smiling on all of you. Bless him


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Thanks BC


----------



## angelize56

Dear tgg: I'm* really sorry* to hear that!  I can only imagine his parent's grief! I think I'd die on the spot if anything ever happened to my son.... My condoilences to the child, his family, you and your entire school.  *Hugs*

Sandra: You're right....this always seems to be the time of year for tragedies...like that plane crash in Miami today....14 dead....6 missing....3 are children....


----------



## bordercollie

angelize56 said:


> Dear tgg: I'm* really sorry* to hear that!  I can only imagine his or her parent's grief! I think I'd die on the spot if anything ever happened to my son.... My condoilences to the child, family, you and your entire school.
> 
> Sandra: You're right....this always seems to be the time of year for tragedies...like that plane crash in Miami today....14 dead....6 missing....3 are children....


Hi Marlene - how are you?

That is awful - I haven't seen anything about that, but then I haven't seen the news this evening. There seems to be so much death at the moment - or is it just that we are more sensitive to it at this time of year?

PS - just googled the air crash - sounds awful, but also lucky it didn't hit any of the buildings on the beach.


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Thanks angel 

It does always seem worse around Christmas... that's the one time of year you want everything to go just right, and sometimes when things go horribly wrong. 

nice kid too, from what I know.


----------



## angelize56

You're welcome tgg! If you happen to run across an article about the boy's death...please post it or pm me the addy.....I hope you have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 2006 tgg! 

Sandra: Here's a link to the story:

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1133110


----------



## teengeekgrrl

I've found an article but I don't feel too comfortable sharing it... thanks angel.


----------



## angelize56

No problem tgg!


----------



## teengeekgrrl

angelize56 said:


> No problem tgg!


----------



## Sooky 47

Hi teengeekgrrl ..... I'm very sorry to hear of the young man's death from your school.
My sympathies go out to the families and friends. It is always difficult when the person is young and would have had their whole life ahead of them  
My daughter had to face the loss of friends and school aquaintances between 8th grade and 10th grade. Four were car related by a "drunk" driver driving up onto a sidewalk and 4 out of 5 died that day. One was a suicide and one was a prank car ride gone horribly wrong.


----------



## bassetman

teengeekgrrl said:


> A kid at school was killed this morning by a car... I didn't know him well but the news is a huge downer for the entire school.  I hope he's in heaven now, smiling down at our school.


Sorry to hear that, if there is reincarnation, may he be born with more wisdom!


----------



## treespirit

teengeekgrrl said:


> A kid at school was killed this morning by a car... I didn't know him well but the news is a huge downer for the entire school.  I hope he's in heaven now, smiling down at our school.


Sorry to hear that tgg


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Thanks everyone... your words are much apreciated.


----------



## angelize56

That unforgetable line...."time to make the donuts!" 

*Michael Vale*

NEW YORK (AP) _ *Michael Vale, the actor best known for his portrayal of a sleepy-eyed Dunkin' Donuts baker who said "Time to make the doughnuts," has died. He was 83*. 

Vale died Saturday in New York City of complications from diabetes, according to son-in law Rick Reil.

*Vale's long-running character, "Fred the Baker," for the doughnut maker's ad campaign lasted 15 years until he retired in 1997*.

Canton, Mass.-based *Dunkin' Donuts said in a statement that Vale's character "became a beloved American icon that permeated our culture and touched millions with his sense of humor and humble nature*." :up:

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1136690


----------



## angelize56

Just wanted to remember my Mom Christine who would have been 72 yesterday had she not died at age 45 in 1978.... I love you and miss you Mom!!  *HUGS*


----------



## bassetman

angelize56 said:


> Just wanted to remember my Mom Christine who would have been 72 yesterday had she not died at age 45 in 1978.... I love you and miss you Mom!!  *HUGS*


Sorry you lost your Mom at such an early age!


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Baklava....Dad died at 57....both too young!  This is why I'm working on getting healthy....terrible family history of heart and blood clot problems...I don't want William to lose me that young!


----------



## Gabriel

Hugs and hugs to you sweet Angel  Sorry they both passed so young.


----------



## angelize56

Thank you so much Gabriel!  Hugs and hugs to you too!


----------



## hewee

You just get better Marlene ok and live long. I know you miss mom and dad. I miss my mom so much and even more at this time of year.


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Harry...I'll try hard this year! 

Things just aren't the same without our Moms...know what I mean?  She kept our family together and made sure we kept in touch with the relatives across town....now we hear bad news via the mail...I learned in my Christmas card from my Aunt Bunny....my Dad's sister...that his brother....my Uncle Chuck....passed away September 30th!


----------



## hewee

Your welcome Marlene. I wish you the best too.
I also need to do better and also get out of this place and get me a new place so I need to do something and not put it off like I do on so many things. 

No never the same without mom around. My mom was always close to me too. She had a way to make hard time seem good too and that is something we all need more of. 
Sorry to hear about you uncle.


----------



## bassetman

angelize56 said:


> Thanks Harry...I'll try hard this year!
> 
> Things just aren't the same without our Moms...know what I mean?  She kept our family together and made sure we kept in touch with the relatives across town....now we hear bad news via the mail...I learned in my Christmas card from my Aunt Bunny....my Dad's sister...that his brother....my Uncle Chuck....passed away September 30th!


I hate to sound whatever, but my Mum was not a nice person most of the time. 

My Dad and I now have a great relationship now that she isn't here!

Sorry if that sounds bitter!


----------



## angelize56

John...not everyone can have a good set of parents! I'm sorry to hear you weren't close to your Mom...but you have your reasons with no explanation necessary!  Great you get along with your Dad and he is still there with you! :up: I get a little jealous around Mother's and Father's Day because I see happy families with Moms and Dads celebrating and I have neither....but I know there must be a reason why they died young....I just wish someone would give me one....

Harry..thanks about my Uncle...I still haven't found out what he died of...he was the youngest sibling of my Dad's....


----------



## angelize56

John....I know...I went to post and the backup screen popped up saying back in one minute!  But back now!


----------



## bassetman

Enjoy what people you do have in your life to whatever level you can! Despite the empty spots!


----------



## angelize56

Thank God I have William! :up:


----------



## bassetman

angelize56 said:


> Thank God I have William! :up:


I have a lot of friends, and a few good ones!


----------



## hewee

Your welcome Marlene. Be nice to know what happen to him.

Sorry you did not get along with your mom Bass. Guess I am lucky to have both growing up and got along. Dad was gone many of the years because of the air force so guess it could of been better but it was not bad.


----------



## angelize56

Baklava: I can see why you have lots of friends...among them Joe! :up:


----------



## Doc Holliday

I'm sorry your parents passed-away so young, Angel.

*HUGS*

Just stay health for your son, William. OK?

Take care!


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Doc....I'm trying!  *HUGS*


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Marlene-I'm so sorry about your parents dying so young... I can't imagine losing mine at any age... 

This seems appropriate for this thread in general... 

It is often said that no parent should have to bury a child. 
I also believe that no minor child should have to bury a parent either.


----------



## angelize56

Thank you tgg...and I can only hope my son outlives me...I don't know how anyone faces the loss of a child!  *Hugs*

You're so wise for your age as always! :up:


----------



## angelize56

All this time to find his body from Hurricane Katrina! 

*Barry Cowsill, a member of the popular 1960s singing family The Cowsills, was found dead on a wharf nearly four months after he disappeared when Hurricane Katrina flooded the city*. He was 51.

*Cowsill's body, recovered Dec. 28 from the Chartres Street Wharf, was identified with dental records Tuesday*, said Dr. Louis Cataldie, head of the state hurricane morgue in Carville.

*The coroner had not determined the cause of death but believed it was related to the devastating storm, which struck the city Aug. 29*.


----------



## Infidel_Kastro

Soul singer Lou Rawls died today from lung cancer, according to statement from his publicist.

Lou Rawls, the velvet-voiced singer who started as a church choir boy and went on to sell more than 40 million albums and win three Grammy Awards in a career that spanned nearly five decades and a range of genres, has died, his publicist said. He was 72.

Rawls died early Friday at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, where he was hospitalized last month for treatment of lung and brain cancer, his publicist Paul Shefrin said. His wife Nina was at his bedside when he died, Shefrin said.

The family and Shefrin said Rawls was 72, although other records indicate he was 70.


----------



## eggplant43

I have always been a fan. Those cigarettes finally got to him.


----------



## LANMaster

I have also been a long time Lou Rawls fan.

I remember one time back in the 70's he was on Johnny Carson's Tonight Show (or some awards program) and was singing, "You'll never find" while smoking on stage. He started coughing in the middle of the song. It was really a sad sight. 
That spot would make an exceptional anti smoking commercial.

No surprise that it was lung cancer that took him.  I'm surprised he made it to 72 years old.

May God rest his gentle soul.


----------



## eggplant43

My Lai Hero dies:

http://apnews1.iwon.com/article/20060107/D8EVPLUO1.html


----------



## angelize56

Remembering Elvis on what would have been his 71st birthday today! I still remember the day he died...I was working at Fotomat and heard it on the radio...I closed down the store to run home and let my Mom know...she was one of the biggest Elvis fans around!

*Elvis' drummer dies*

07/01/2006 11:27 - (SA)

Bogota -* Bill Lynn, drummer for rock n' roll king Elvis Presley, died of lung complications in Colombia on Thursday*.

Lynn, 73, died at his home in Villa de Leyva, a scenic town 200 kilometres north of Bogota.

In Bogota, Lynn owned a bar called Legends and Superstars, featuring Elvis memorabilia.

The drummer was born in Bogota but grew up in the United States.

*Cristina Alarcon, a friend of Lynn's and the culture and tourism secretary for the department of Boyaca said: "He had a strong flu, which got worse in the early morning, and he died*.

http://www.news24.com/News24/Entertainment/Abroad/0,,2-1225-1243_1859484,00.html


----------



## angelize56

*Eric Namesnik*

YPSILANTI, Mich. (AP) _* Eric Namesnik, who won silver medals in swimming at the 1992 and '96 Olympics, died Wednesday following a car accident last week. He was 35*.  (Too young!)

Namesnik was* critically injured in the Jan. 7 accident, caused by icy conditions in Pittsfield Township, according to USA Swimming. He had been in a medically induced coma to reduce swelling around his brain before he died at St. Joseph Mercy Hospital*.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1143249


----------



## ekim68

eggplant43 said:


> My Lai Hero dies:
> 
> http://apnews1.iwon.com/article/20060107/D8EVPLUO1.html


I read this somewhere else. An amazing act of heroism. I wonder how many others 
would actually do something like this now....

It brings to my mind; "How brave can I be? Will I do, or be able to do the right
thing at the right time"....I'm only so brave...


----------



## eggplant43

I do believe that what he did took unbelievable courage, and a moral backbone that many simply lack.


----------



## poochee

Filmmaker dies in plane crash in Lancaster
The Associated Press
Last Updated 8:02 pm PST Friday, January 13, 2006

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Gary Rhine, a Jewish filmmaker who focused on the struggles of American Indians, died in a single-engine plane crash in Lancaster. He was 54. 
Rhine, who was also a flight instructor, was killed Monday when the Cirrus SR20 aircraft he and a student were flying crashed in a field near Gen. William J. Fox Airfield.

Rhine and the student, whose identity has not been released, died upon impact.

Rhine felt inspired to focus on the plight of American Indians after a trip to Israel, said his wife, Irene Romero.

"He really felt what he called the 'American holocaust' had not been documented at all," she said.

In his first film, "Wiping the Tears of Seven Generations," Rhine used the 100th anniversary of the Wounded Knee massacre in 1990 to tell the story of the Sioux Nation's loss.

"The Peyote Road" protested the 1990 U.S. Supreme Court decision that denied 1st Amendment protection to the sacramental use of peyote by American Indians during ceremonies.

In "The Red Road to Sobriety" in 1995, Rhine showed viewers the first Native American Alcoholics Anonymous convention in a story that showed "how alcohol was used as a tool to annihilate tribes," his wife said.

Rhine's documentaries consistently won awards at regional and international festivals, including the American Indian Festival.

Read rest of article at: Los Angeles Times, http://www.latimes.com


----------



## angelize56

Awww....how sad....Shelly Winters has died at age 85!  I loved her performance as Nana Mary on "Roseanne"!


----------



## angelize56

On Shelly:

Updated: 1:51 p.m. ET Jan. 14, 2006

BEVERLY HILLS, Calif. -* Shelley Winters, the forceful, outspoken star who graduated from blond bombshell parts to dramas, winning Academy Awards as supporting actress in "The Diary of Anne Frank" and "A Patch of Blue," has died. She was 85*. 

Winters died of heart failure early Saturday at The Rehabilitation Centre of Beverly Hills, her publicist Dale Olson said. She was hospitalized in October after suffering a heart attack.

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/10851769/


----------



## Chicon

angelize56 said:


> On Shelly:
> 
> Updated: 1:51 p.m. ET Jan. 14, 2006
> 
> BEVERLY HILLS, Calif. -* Shelley Winters, the forceful, outspoken star who graduated from blond bombshell parts to dramas, winning Academy Awards as supporting actress in "The Diary of Anne Frank" and "A Patch of Blue," has died. She was 85*.
> 
> Winters died of heart failure early Saturday at The Rehabilitation Centre of Beverly Hills, her publicist Dale Olson said. She was hospitalized in October after suffering a heart attack.
> 
> http://msnbc.msn.com/id/10851769/


 She was a great lady !


----------



## eggplant43

I always enjoyed her on Johnny Carson, she was a scream. She led quite an adventuresome love life, if rumors, and her recollections were correct. I'll always think of her in the Poisiden (sp?) adventure.


----------



## hewee

She was my mom's favorite actress. She will be missed.


----------



## ekim68

I just read in our local newspaper that a very good friend of mine died five days ago.

I meant to call him last week....Good grief...


----------



## angelize56

Very sorry to hear that ekim....I guess we all need to remember the old adage "don't put off until tomorrow what we can do today"!


----------



## LANMaster

Hiya Mar. How are you feeling?


----------



## angelize56

Hi Mike!  I was sick the past few days but feeling better now! Thanks for asking!  How have you been?  Strange thread to be talking health in eh!  *HUGS*


----------



## Gabriel

There you are ...i was wondering where the winged-one was hiding Hope you are feeling better


----------



## angelize56

Hi Gabriel!  Feeling much better....thanks!  *Hugs*


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> Hi Mike!  I was sick the past few days but feeling better now! Thanks for asking!  How have you been?  Strange thread to be talking health in eh!  *HUGS*


True. I didn't make that connection until after the post. 
I've been better. Sure wish I could shake this sunis cold.


----------



## angelize56

Awww....get well soon Mike! Are you on an antibiotic...Zithromax knocks out sinus infections for me in a day or two....are you sure it's just a cold!


----------



## angelize56

I can't stand it when young people die...Theodore attended my son's school...this just breaks my heart....so unfair....such a nice looking kid....

*Theodore T. 'Ted' Gersky*

KIMBALL TWP. *Theodore T. "Ted" Gersky, 18, of Kimball Twp., passed away Tuesday, January 17, 2006 in his residence after a long battle with cancer*. 

He was born April 19, 1987 in Port Huron and was a 12th grade student at Port Huron High School.

Ted enjoyed participating in historical reenactments with the Port Huron Museum's French Colonial Society and was a member of the Les Coureus de Bois et Voyageurs de Ste. Claire (Ste. Clair Voyageurs). He also volunteered at the Silver Trails Boy Scout Camp.

He liked to hunt and fish, and was especially fond of tractors, especially his own Farmall Cub Tractor. He loved all animals, especially his two dogs, "Sport" and "Bo" and his horse, "Jeremiah".

http://www.thetimesherald.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060119/OBITUARIES/601190324/1023


----------



## angelize56

^ More on Theodore....I'm still tearing up thinking of him dying in his Mom and Dad's arms..... God bless you Ted.....

*Kimball teen most at home outdoors*

http://www.thetimesherald.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060120/NEWS01/601200306/1002


----------



## angelize56

Wilson Pickett died yesterday ay age 64 of a heart attack.  Remember "Mustang Sally"!


----------



## poochee

Sorry to hear about Theodore.


----------



## poochee

Yes, I remember Mustang Sally!

Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## angelize56

Hi poochee: Theodore sounds like the kind of son any parent would be proud to have! :up: His time on earth was short...but he has left a lasting impact on those who knew and loved him....and even on those who didin't just by reading about him! :up:  

Feeling pretty good today...using the long acting insulin and trying to eat the lousy three meals a day!


----------



## angelize56

*Chris Penn* 

LOS ANGELES (AP) _ Chris Penn, a younger brother of Sean Penn who played supporting roles in films such as "Reservoir Dogs" and "Starsky & Hutch," was found dead in his Santa Monica home, authorities said.

Penn's body was discovered in bed inside the condominium on Ocean Avenue, said Capt. Ed Winter of the county coroner's office. He said the actor's housekeeper called authorities.

There were no obvious signs of foul play, Lt. Frank Fabrega said. Autopsy results were pending. Police said Penn was 40 years old, though several celebrity Web sites list his age as 43.


----------



## eggplant43

_The end of an era, Coretta Scott King dies._

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/national/1110AP_Obit_King.html?source=mypi


----------



## angelize56

Jan. 30, 2006, 3:21PM

*Pulitzer Prize-winning playwright Wendy Wasserstein dies at 55*

By EVERETT EVANS
Houston Chronicle

*Pulitzer Prize-winning playwright Wendy Wasserstein, whose plays wittily probed the challenges and conflicts confronting contemporary women, died Jan. 30 in New York's Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center. She was 55*.

One of America's leading dramatists, *Wasserstein won the Pulitzer and a Tony Award for her 1989 hit, The Heidi Chronicles*. The play follows a feminist art historian and her circle of friends through 25 years of turbulent social change, from 1960s protest to Women's Lib, to the AIDS crisis.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ent/arts/theater/3622345.html


----------



## angelize56

I loved watching "The Munsters" when I was a kid!

*'Grandpa Munster' Al Lewis Dies*

Saturday, February 04, 2006 11:48 p.m. ET

By LARRY McSHANE Associated Press Writer

NEW YORK (AP) --* Al Lewis, the cigar-chomping patriarch of "The Munsters" whose work as a basketball scout, restaurateur and political candidate never eclipsed his role as Grandpa from the television sitcom, died after years of failing health. He was 82*.

The actor was widely reported to have been born in 1910, but his son Ted Lewis said Saturday that his father was born in 1923.

*Lewis, with his wife at his bedside, passed away Friday night*, said Bernard White, program director at WBAI-FM, where the actor hosted a weekly radio program. White made the announcement on the air during the Saturday slot where Lewis usually appeared.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1154712


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> I loved watching "The Munsters" when I was a kid!


Me too. I had no idea he was still alive. Fred Gwynn (Herman) died a couple decades ago, didn't he?


----------



## angelize56

Hi Mike! Remember Fred in "Pet Semetary"!  He died in '93.


----------



## LANMaster

Worst movie ever made (Pet Cemetery)
I can't stand to watch any film where a child is hurt or killed.


----------



## angelize56

Feb 10, 11:37 AM EST

*Actor Who Played 'Jeffersons' Neighbor Dies *

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- *Franklin Cover, who became a familiar face as George and Louise Jefferson's white neighbor in the long-running TV sitcom "The Jeffersons," has died, his publicist said Thursday. He was 77*.

Cover died of pneumonia Sunday at the Lillian Booth Actor's Fund of America home in Englewood, N.J., said publicist Dale Olson. He had been living at the home since December 2005 while recuperating from a heart condition.

*Cover was best known for his role as Tom Willis, who was in an interracial marriage with a black woman, in "The Jeffersons*."

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/O/OBIT_COVER?SITE=MIPOR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## angelize56

Monday, February 20, 2006 5:14 a.m. ET

By The Associated Press

NEW YORK (AP) _ *Richard Bright, a character actor who appeared in all three "Godfather" movies and more recently on "The Sopranos," was hit and killed by a bus Saturday*, police said.

*Bright, 68, was hit by a private Academy Bus as he crossed the street at about 6:30 p.m. in his Manhattan neighborhood, police Detective Bernard Gifford said*.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1161095


----------



## angelize56

And another of the "Cowsills" is dead....

CALGARY, Alberta (AP) _ *William "Billy" Cowsill, the lead singer of the 1960s family band The Cowsills, died Friday, friends said. He was 58*.

Cowsill, *who had emphysema, osteoporosis, Cushing syndrome and other ailments, died in Calgary. He also was recovering from back surgery in which one lung had to be collapsed; doctors could not get it to re-inflate. No cause of death had been released*.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1161095


----------



## LANMaster

BREAKING NEWS Longtime sports broadcaster *Curt Gowdy* has died at age 86.


----------



## Skivvywaver

I remember Curt well. Before the days of cable he was the man. I hadn't forgotten him, but I hadn't thought about him in a very long time.


----------



## angelize56

This is truly depressing....too bad he fell at the nursing home and had the setback that eventually led to his death..... In my state if a resident of a nursing home falls out of bed...the home is considered negligent....

God bless you Donald!

*Fireman Who Spoke After Being in Coma Dies*

Tuesday, February 21, 2006 10:25 p.m. ET

By CAROLYN THOMPSON Associated Press Writer

BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) -- *A brain-injured firefighter who suddenly spoke after nearly a decade in a stupor, giving hope to families of countless other patients, died Tuesday. He was 44.*

Donald Herbert was injured in December 1995, when the roof of a burning home collapsed on him. Deprived of oxygen for several minutes, he ended up blind, was largely mute and showed little awareness of his surroundings for years.

*But on April 30, 2005, he shocked his family with a 14-hour talking jag. Since then, he spoke only sporadically, his progress hampered by a fall out of bed that caused bleeding on his brain, his doctor said*.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1161650


----------



## eggplant43

Don Knotts:

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationw...s-obit,0,6517299.story?coll=la-home-headlines


----------



## angelize56

Feb 26, 1:01 PM EST

*Prolific Actor Darren McGavin Dies at 83* 

By GREG RISLING 
Associated Press Writer

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- *Darren McGavin was painting a movie set in 1945 when he learned of an opening for a small role in the show, climbed off his ladder, and returned through Columbia's front gates to land the part*.

The husky, tough-talking performer went on to become one of the busiest actors in television and film, starring in five TV series, including "Mike Hammer," and *endearing holiday audiences with his role as the grouchy dad in the 1983 comedy classic "A Christmas Story*."

McGavin, 83, died Saturday of natural causes at a Los Angeles-area hospital with his family at his side, said his son Bogart McGavin.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/O/OBIT_MCGAVIN?SITE=MIPOR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## hotskates

Wow thats sad about Darren McGavin and Don Knotts, both in the same day These two actually did a movie together called "Hot Lead & Cold Feet":up:


----------



## LANMaster

Don Knotts?


----------



## Doc Holliday

Dennis Weaver - 81 passed away.......

Another one has moved on to "Light, Camera, Action" in the hereafter!

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Entertainment&storyId=1164703


----------



## angelize56

They say stars die in threes...there's proof! 

Hi Doc!


----------



## angelize56

Strange how their names all begin with "*D*'....Don...Darren....Dennis!


----------



## bill.aam

LANMaster said:


> Don Knotts?


The Incredible Mr. Limpett


----------



## angelize56

If it skips to *E*'s....Estelle Getty comes to mind!  She isn't doing too well from what I gather!


----------



## LANMaster

bill.aam said:


> The Incredible Mr. Limpett


My favorite Don Knotts movie


----------



## angelize56

Hi Mike! 

*Pianist collapses, dies at performance
Gospel musician Anthony Burger was 44* 

Thursday, February 23, 2006; Posted: 3:50 p.m. EST (20:50 GMT)

NASHVILLE, Tennessee (AP) --* Gospel music pianist Anthony Burger, who played for the popular Gaither Homecoming shows and earned Dove Award nominations for his albums of instrumental music, collapsed and died during a performance. He was 44*.

He died Wednesday while performing on a Gaither Homecoming cruise out of Miami, said family friend Tom Rowland, mayor of Cleveland, Tennessee, where Burger grew up.

"*They have not done an autopsy yet, but they suspect it was a heart attack*," Rowland said.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Music/02/23/obit.burger.ap/index.html


----------



## LANMaster

OMG! He played along with Norah Jones also, I think.

Bummer


----------



## golddust

angelize56 said:


> All this time to find his body from Hurricane Katrina!
> 
> *Barry Cowsill, a member of the popular 1960s singing family The Cowsills, was found dead on a wharf nearly four months after he disappeared when Hurricane Katrina flooded the city*. He was 51.
> 
> *Cowsill's body, recovered Dec. 28 from the Chartres Street Wharf, was identified with dental records Tuesday*, said Dr. Louis Cataldie, head of the state hurricane morgue in Carville.
> 
> *The coroner had not determined the cause of death but believed it was related to the devastating storm, which struck the city Aug. 29*.


Didn't know this thread existed. I have a bad feeling that when they really get into cleaning up New Orleans the body count is going to skyrocket.


----------



## LANMaster

Henry Morris died yesterday. 










Founder of modern Creation theory.
http://www.christiananswers.net/creation/people/morris-h.html


----------



## angelize56

golddust: That's why I posted the link for you.  I agree about NO....not that there will be much left but bones to find now....and good luck trying to identify those of the unearthed coffins from years and years ago!


----------



## LANMaster

Jack Wild - 53 - Cancer
Best known for his role as the Artful Dodger in Oliver.


----------



## hotskates

Thats sad.........Is that the Jack Wild that was the kid in Puff-In-Stuff? That was really a unique show. I used to watch it every Saturday.


----------



## LANMaster

hotskates said:


> Thats sad.........Is that the Jack Wild that was the kid in Puff-In-Stuff? That was really a unique show. I used to watch it every Saturday.


I believe it is the same kid.

He was only 54, but he looked like he was in his 80's Cancer ravaged him for years.


----------



## LANMaster




----------



## angelize56

How incredibly sad about Kirby Puckett of the Minnesota Twins dying of a stroke at age 45!  

March 6, 2006, 9:55PM

*Hall of Famer Kirby Puckett Dies at 45*

By DAVE CAMPBELL AP Sports Writer

MINNEAPOLIS * Kirby Puckett, the bubbly, barrel-shaped Hall of Famer who carried the Minnesota Twins to two World Series titles before his career was cut short by glaucoma, died Monday after a stroke. He was 45*. 

Puckett, whose weight gain in recent years concerned those close to him, *was stricken early Sunday at his Arizona home. He died at St. Joseph's Hospital and Medical Center in Phoenix.

"He was a Hall of Famer in every sense of the term," commissioner Bud Selig said. "He played his entire career with the Twins and was an icon in Minnesota. But he was revered throughout the country and will be remembered wherever the game is played. Kirby was taken from us much too soon _ and too quickly*." 

*"I wore one uniform in my career and I'm proud to say that," Puckett once said. "As a kid growing up in Chicago, people thought I'd never do anything. I've always tried to play the game the right way. I thought I did pretty good with the talent that I have."* :up:

Puckett had been in intensive care since having surgery at another hospital. His family, friends and former teammates gathered Monday at St. Joseph's.* He was given last rites and died in the afternoon*, hospital spokeswoman Kimberly Lodge said.

*Puckett wanted his organs to be donated. :up: In a statement, his family and friends thanked his fans for their thoughts and prayers.*

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/baseball/3705422.html


----------



## LANMaster

Bummer. I heard about his stroke a couple days ago.


----------



## bill.aam

Does it get and sadder than this?  What a terrible thing for those kids.. 



> Dana Reeve, who fought for better treatments and possible cures for paralysis through the Christopher Reeve Foundation, named for her late actor-husband, has died. She was 44.
> 
> Reeve died Monday of lung cancer, said Kathy Lewis, president and CEO of the foundation.


Sad Story


----------



## LANMaster

Geez, that's young!


----------



## Chicon

bill.aam said:


> Does it get and sadder than this?  What a terrible thing for those kids..
> 
> Sad Story


----------



## angelize56

I knew when Dana was diagnosed that she wouldn't live long.....so this doesn't surprise me....but it's still a shock because she was so young  And what's really sad is her lung cancer wasn't because she was a smoker...perhaps she got it from second hand smoke while a nightclub singer? Just very tragic all around for her three children!  Dana was a brave lady and an inspiration to so many others! She fought the good fight and now leaves behind a legacy of love and caring for others she shares with her late husband Christopher. God bless you Dana and Christopher...the world could use more like you...


----------



## angelize56

Another man gone too soon! 

Friday, March 10, 2006 6:20 a.m. ET

By The Associated Press 
Doug Hamilton

SAN JOSE, Costa Rica (AP) _ *Doug Hamilton, president and general manager of the defending MLS champion Los Angeles Galaxy, died Thursday after an apparent heart attack while flying back from the team's CONCACAF Champions Cup match in Costa Rica. He was 44*.

A two-time Major League Soccer Executive of the Year,* Hamilton died aboard a TACA airlines flight after it left San Jose airport Thursday evening, TACA spokeswoman said Sofia Valverde said*.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1170843


----------



## teengeekgrrl

They were both 44.......


----------



## Guyzer

angelize56 said:


> I knew when Dana was diagnosed that she wouldn't live long.....so this doesn't surprise me....but it's still a shock because she was so young  And what's really sad is her lung cancer wasn't because she was a smoker...perhaps she got it from second hand smoke while a nightclub singer? Just very tragic all around for her three children!  Dana was a brave lady and an inspiration to so many others! She fought the good fight and now leaves behind a legacy of love and caring for others she shares with her late husband Christopher. God bless you Dana and Christopher...the world could use more like you...


Most of all she was classy, real classy and that is a rarety in the entertainment industry.


----------



## angelize56

Hi Wimpy: That's very true of Dana!! :up:  A class act all the way! As I said...she and Christopher both left a lovely legacy for young William and for all of us! I really feel bad William lost both his parents so young and so close together...I have no doubt William will have wonderful family support to help him through this!


----------



## angelize56

I just wanted to remember my late Mom and Dad Harold and Christine today on what would have been their 55th wedding anniversary!


----------



## teengeekgrrl

What a lovely sentiment, angel.  I'm sure they're happy to know that you remember.


----------



## angelize56

Thanks tgg!


----------



## teengeekgrrl

Yw angel!


----------



## angelize56

I bet some people confuse Maureen with Jean...Jean who was Edith Bunker....this is not Jean....but still sad! 

*Academy Award-winning actress Maureen Stapleton dies at age 80 *

Canadian Press

Monday, March 13, 2006

NEW YORK (AP) - *Maureen Stapleton, the Oscar-winning character actress whose subtle vulnerability and down-to-earth toughness earned her dramatic and comedic roles on stage, screen, and television, died Monday*. She was 80.

Her son, Daniel Allentuck, said *she died of natural causes.*

http://www.canada.com/topics/entert...=19e8ad29-631a-46f1-9202-63608ba16cf2&k=40134


----------



## angelize56

Very sad he and his wife died...even sadder to know they were on a humanatarian mission at the time.  God bless them both!

*Calif. Plane Crash Kills Ex-TV Host, Wife*

Tuesday, March 14, 2006 2:01 p.m. ET

By DAISY NGUYEN Associated Press Writer

SANTA MONICA, Calif. (AP) -- *Peter Tomarken, who gained fame hosting the 1980s game show "Press Your Luck," was flying a charity mission to pick up a needy medical patient when his plane began having engine troubles*.

He was apparently trying to return to the airport just off Santa Monica Bay when the plane went down in the water Monday morning, killing the 63-year-old and his wife, authorities said.

*Tomarken's first game show was "Hit Man!", which ran for 13 weeks on NBC, followed by the four-year hit "Press Your Luck" on CBS, known for its giggling "whammies*."

"*He was always a fun guy to be around, and he just loved the genre of game shows*," said his agent, Fred Wostbrock.

*Tomarken also had a compassionate streak. He flew for Angel Flight West, a nonprofit organization that provides free air transportation for needy medical patients, said Doug Griffith, a spokesman for the charity.

Griffith said Tomarken and his wife, Kathleen Abigail Tomarken, 41, were flying to San Diego on Monday to pick up a passenger who needed to get to UCLA Medical Center.*

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1172730


----------



## LANMaster

Can't say I recognize him.


----------



## angelize56

Hi Mike: Can you remember the show?


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> Hi Mike: Can you remember the show?


No, but I have never been a fan of game shows. 'cept maybe Jeopardy. I want to compete on that someday.


----------



## angelize56

I love Jeopardy!! :up: It's one of my favorites! :up: Let us know if you ever becoem a contestant on it! 

I also love "Love Connection"...though it isn't really a game show!


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> I love Jeopardy!! :up: It's one of my favorites! :up: Let us know if you ever becoem a contestant on it!


 Doubt I will. I no longer live in California. 



> I also love "Love Connection"...though it isn't really a game show!


Hate that show. Exploits both parties, IMO.

Back in 2 & 2.


----------



## angelize56

I like hearing how the date turned out...and seeing if I chose the right date!


----------



## LANMaster

My wife likes the show, "Cheaters".
I think it is depraved and cashes in on people's misery.


----------



## angelize56

I'm with you on that show!


----------



## Scotiagirl

The show was famous for everyone saying Big Bucks, Big Bucks no Whammies, God Bless Peter and his Wife.


----------



## Scotiagirl

I just wanted to remember my "big" sister Marie. Today would have been her 63rd birthday, I lost her almost two years ago in a fire. She was the "Angel" of our family, always the one there if support was needed, she could and would do anything she could for her Family. We love you Marie, and know you rest in peace with your friend and Lord. 

Hugzzz. Chris


----------



## LANMaster

My sincere condolences for your Sister Chris.
God rest her soul.


----------



## angelize56

Dear Chris: God bless Marie and so sorry to hear of her death....it's sad to lose a loved one...but seems worse when the death is tragic like Marie's!


----------



## angelize56

Saturday, March 18, 2006 7:50 p.m. ET

By The Associated Press

*King Floyd III*

NEW ORLEANS (AP) _ *King Floyd III, the soul singer and songwriter best known for his 1970 hit "Groove Me," died March 6 of complications from a stroke and diabetes, his record label said. He was 61*. 

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1175337


----------



## Scotiagirl

Tks Angel and Lan for the kind thoughts, will miss her always, but still here in my heart


----------



## teengeekgrrl

I remember Press Your Luck... I was addicted to the game show network for a while and it was one of my favorites...

Sorry to hear about that Chris...


----------



## angelize56

Wow...this is unexpected!  A country star right up to the end!

*Country music icon Buck Owens dies*

Saturday, March 25, 2006 7:26 p.m. ET

By Robert Selna

SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) -* Honky-tonk star Buck Owens, who sold more than 16 million albums and popularized country entertainment on television as host of "Hee Haw," died on Saturday at age 76*.

Owens, who helped spread the twangy "Bakersfield sound" as an antidote to Nashville's slick country music, *died of heart failure at his home, said his keyboard player Jim Shaw. The night before, he had performed his usual twice-weekly concert at his entertainment complex, Buck Owens' Crystal Palace*.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1179228


----------



## Chicon

The famous director of Tora ! Tora ! Tora !, Richard Fleischer passed away last Saturday :

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0281507/


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> Wow...this is unexpected!  A country star right up to the end!
> 
> *Country music icon Buck Owens dies*
> 
> Saturday, March 25, 2006 7:26 p.m. ET
> 
> By Robert Selna
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) -* Honky-tonk star Buck Owens, who sold more than 16 million albums and popularized country entertainment on television as host of "Hee Haw," died on Saturday at age 76*.
> 
> Owens, who helped spread the twangy "Bakersfield sound" as an antidote to Nashville's slick country music, *died of heart failure at his home, said his keyboard player Jim Shaw. The night before, he had performed his usual twice-weekly concert at his entertainment complex, Buck Owens' Crystal Palace*.
> 
> http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1179228


Awwww  One of my favorites.

Funny, I thought we had lost him a couple years back.  I bet Roy Clark is bummed.

Buck was a great talent.


----------



## reepnorp

I know it's a bit late, but I haven't been on the site for a while. I just wanted to remember my great-uncle Chris. He was a journalist in the Ottawa area for quite some time, but a few years ago he was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. Being the journalist that he was, he even wrote an article for Maclean's magazine about living with the condition. I still remember after my grandmother's burial a couple years ago, Chris and his wife Ann (my deceased grandmothers husbands sister) had everyone over to their house for a get together, almost like a non-alcoholic wake of sorts. It was the first, and unfortunately only memory I have of them, but he was so full of life, it was just so shocking to find out on the way home that he has Alzheimer's. I may not have known him well, but I was still sad to hear of his passing. May you rest in peace, great-uncle Christopher Young.

Here's an article about him: http://www.hamiltonspectator.com/NA...9&call_pageid=1020420665036&col=1112101662670


----------



## poochee

reepnorp...My condolences to you.


----------



## angelize56

My condolences too reepnorp! I'm a nurse who worked quite a bit with Alzheimer's residents in long term care...so I know what it's like to see a person deteriorate right before your eyes and be helpless to do much about it.  The effects are devastating to the families!


----------



## angelize56

I was sorry to hear that Hal the coyote they captured in Central Park earlier this week died before he could be set free....


----------



## poochee

angelize56 said:


> I was sorry to hear that Hal the coyote they captured in Central Park earlier this week died before he could be set free....


----------



## angelize56

Here's the story poochee:

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=1791682


----------



## poochee

angelize56 said:


> Here's the story poochee:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=1791682


Poor baby probably had a heart attack. Too much for a creature of the wild.


----------



## angelize56

It's truly unbelievable that Maggie Dixon died at such a young age...28...in the prime of her life....successful....what a shame!! 

April 7, 2006, 2:27 PM ET

*Death of sister hits Jamie Dixon hardBy Andy Katz*

ESPN.com

*Last Friday, I saw Maggie Dixon with her brother Jamie, the Pittsburgh head coach, at the Final Four*.

One week ago.

*Today, there was a memorial service for her at the U.S. Military Academy in West Point, N.Y., the site of her greatest professional triumph. She died Thursday evening after suffering a heart arrhythmia Wednesday afternoon. She was 28*. 

Jamie was with her Wednesday morning because he had to recruit in New York on Tuesday. Jamie said Friday that after he left her, *Maggie went to visit -- and comfort -- a friend who had just lost her job. That's when she collapsed.

"She was thinking of someone else," :up: Jamie said*.

*On Thursday, Jamie lost his close friend and sibling. I spoke with him Wednesday before she died. I talked to him again Friday, prior to the memorial service. I heard the pain in his voice. I can't imagine the sorrow*. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/columns/story?columnist=katz_andy&id=2400675


----------



## LANMaster

I heard about her collapse last night on the radio.
This is truly sad and tragic.


----------



## angelize56

It is such a shame Mike!


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> It is such a shame Mike!


True that


----------



## angelize56

Mike...did you catch about Arkansas's new smoking in public ban...in the Smoking Laws thread!


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> Mike...did you catch about Arkansas's new smoking in public ban...in the Smoking Laws thread!


American Liberalism ... the new Fascism in the world today.


----------



## angelize56

*Autopsy: Army Women's Hoops Coach Had Enlarged Heart*

UPDATED: 6:45 pm EDT April 7, 2006

WEST POINT, N.Y. -- *Autopsy results show that Army women's basketball coach Maggie Dixon had an enlarged heart and a problem with a heart valve*.

Dixon died Thursday night after being hospitalized following a sudden episode of irregular heartbeat.

She was 28.

Dixon was hospitalized Wednesday after collapsing at a friend's house. *The valve problem could have caused her heart to beat irregularly and ultimately stop, the autopsy report suggested*.

*On the cover of the memorial service program was a picture of Dixon beaming with her left index finger pointing skyward as she was carried off the court following the historic win.*

http://www.wftv.com/sports/8526384/detail.html


----------



## angelize56

*I want to remember my Mom Christine...who died 28 years ago today....I love and miss you so much Mom! 

January 3, 1933 - April 8, 1978* 

*"Your footsteps have been silenced
Your voice it has been stilled.
But death cannot erase the place
That in our hearts you filled!"

Written by me April 8, 1978*


----------



## poochee

angelize56 said:


> *I want to remember my Mom Christine...who died 28 years ago today....I love and miss you so much Mom!
> 
> January 3, 1933 - April 8, 1978*
> 
> *"Your footsteps have been silenced
> Your voice it has been stilled.
> But death cannot erase the place
> That in our hearts you filled!"
> 
> Written by me April 8, 1978*


Beautiful words Angelize! One day you will see her again!


----------



## angelize56

Thanks poochee....I have to have faith I will see her, my Dad and the rest of my late family again some day...I'm in no hurry though!


----------



## Gabriel

.. ..Hugs Angel


----------



## Chicon

angelize56 said:


> *I want to remember my Mom Christine...who died 28 years ago today....I love and miss you so much Mom!
> 
> January 3, 1933 - April 8, 1978*
> 
> *"Your footsteps have been silenced
> Your voice it has been stilled.
> But death cannot erase the place
> That in our hearts you filled!"
> 
> Written by me April 8, 1978*


Hi angel,

It's touching. It reminds me my own mother, she died the same year ( January 11, 1931 - February 5, 1978 ).


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Gabriel *HUGS* and Chicon!

Chicon: Wow...close in age and birth/death dates...I'm sorry for your loss too!  *HUGS*


----------



## LANMaster

Sorry for your losses Angel & Chicon.


----------



## Chicon

LANMaster said:


> Sorry for your losses Angel & Chicon.


Thanks, LAN ! :up:


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Mike!


----------



## angelize56

Eminem gets married in January....seeking divorce in April...and now his best man was murdered!  Detroit's murder rate is getting ridiculously high....I hate guns and violence!!

Apr 11, 1:20 PM EDT

*Rapper Proof Slain in Detroit Nightclub*

By TOM KRISHER 
Associated Press Writer

DETROIT (AP) -- *Proof, a member of rap group D12 and a close friend of Eminem, was shot to death early Tuesday at a nightclub along Eight Mile, the road made famous by the 2002 film that starred Eminem and in which Proof had a bit part*.

Proof, whose real name is* Deshaun Holton, was one of two people shot in the head after an argument escalated into gunfire*, said Detroit police spokesman James Tate.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/R/RAPPER_KILLED?SITE=MIPOR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## angelize56

This is creepy and prophetic about Proof's death! 

*The music video for the Eminem song "Like Toy Soldiers" shows Eminem pacing a hospital hallway as doctors try to revive Proof, who has been shot. Later, Eminem attends Proof's funeral as the song's lyrics lament the escalation in violence between rappers.* 

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/R/RAPPER_KILLED?SITE=MIPOR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## angelize56

How sad June Pointer had to suffer before she died...cancer riddled her body...and she's only 3 years older than me...makes you think there but for the grace of God go I....

*June Pointer's Final Days Were Painful, Says Sister*

Tragic disco star June Pointer's final months were miserable, according to sister and former bandmate Bonnie Pointer. *June was paralysed and unable to speak. The Pointer Sisters star lost her fight with breast, liver, colon and bone cancer on April 11 after a decade-long battle with drug and alcohol abuse. Bonnie says, "My baby sister had a stroke at the end of February. Then they found she had cancer*."

The singer, 52, was surrounded by members of her family when she passed away in a Santa Monica, California, hospital.

http://www.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2006/04/13/june_pointer_s_final_days_were_painful_s


----------



## bassetman

I just got a spot of bad news. One of my elderly cousins 90+ who had a great sense of humor and was in great shape passed away Monday night. :-(

He worked into his eigthies and once after graduating HS he unknowingly delivered supplies to a moonshinner who produced for Al Capone. He found out from the Feds who busted the guy.

A lot of history went with him and I will never learn more from him! 

RIP Elmer!


----------



## LANMaster

Sorry about your loss, John.
He's another one of those wonderful people whom I will never get the pleasure to meet.
I believe what you say about him, and envy the fact that you had the chance to know him. :up:

Rest in Peace, Elmer.


----------



## bassetman

LANMaster said:


> Sorry about your loss, John.
> He's another one of those wonderful people whom I will never get the pleasure to meet.
> I believe what you say about him, and envy the fact that you had the chance to know him. :up:
> 
> Rest in Peace, Elmer.


Thanks Lan. I hope to focus on what I DID get from him rather than what I won't!


----------



## littlemar

John - so sorry about your cousin. It's amazing how much you can learn from older relatives. I hope we remember that when we're old - pass on the history.


----------



## bassetman

littlemar said:


> John - so sorry about your cousin. It's amazing how much you can learn from older relatives. I hope we remember that when we're old - pass on the history.


But hopefully not over and over. Thanks Mar


----------



## angelize56

John: Sorry to hear about Elmer's death!  You might have missed this reading this in Scott's "Becky" thread...about my Uncle Leonard passing away last week...funeral was yesterday:


angelize56 said:


> I thought this would be the appropriate thread to post about my Uncle Leonard. Last month he developed a walnut sized lump on his inner thigh that rapidly grew to the size of a football. He underwent surgery to remove it and found it was a sarcoma. He came through surgery fine and was going to undergo 6 weeks of chemo in case the cancer had spread. He was recovering at home. My cousin Kathy...his daughter called me and said last week he was acting like he had a stroke...he became belligerent and totally outside of his personality overnight. She had him taken by ambulance to the hospital where it was found that not only had he had a small stroke..but he a large amount of blood clots in his legs and lungs. He was given a new medication to try and dissolve the clots but it didn't work as expected. So he was rushed into emergency surgery to remove the clots in his legs. During the surgery....his heart stopped and he could not be revived.....he died on the operating table.  Kathy was in shock when the Drs. came out to tell her he had died...the day before he was laughing and making Easter plans with her....so once again...you just never know when your time is up...spend every moment you can with your loved ones...God bless you Uncle Leonard..you're with Aunt Rose now....


----------



## bassetman

angelize56 said:


> John: Sorry to hear about Elmer's death!  You might have missed this reading this in Scott's "Becky" thread...about my Uncle Leonard passing away last week...funeral was yesterday:


Thanks Ang. He very much missed his beautiful wife with a great sense of humor, who died years ago. Now they are together again!


----------



## Skivvywaver

John and Marlene, I am sorry for both of your losses. I have all but abandoned the thread about Becky because I just talked it out to the point I am doing much better.

I will not totally abandon it because certain days are going to hurt. Easter was very painful for me and I posted.

You folks know that I care about each and every one of you and your pain is my pain also. Bless you and take your time in mourning your losses.

I am still pretty sad at times over 3 months later. Something will trigger a thought and I am a mess. I have a feeling this is a lifetime hurt I am dealing with here.


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Scott!  Now I know why you didn't reply there!


----------



## bassetman

Skivvywaver said:


> John and Marlene, I am sorry for both of your losses. I have all but abandoned the thread about Becky because I just talked it out to the point I am doing much better.
> 
> I will not totally abandon it because certain days are going to hurt. Easter was very painful for me and I posted.
> 
> You folks know that I care about each and every one of you and your pain is my pain also. Bless you and take your time in mourning your losses.
> 
> I am still pretty sad at times over 3 months later. Something will trigger a thought and I am a mess. I have a feeling this is a lifetime hurt I am dealing with here.


Thanks skivvy. Elmer lost his wife years ago and grieved all along, but it got less painful over the years. He found a new female friend a couple of years ago, but never forgot Lil!


----------



## LANMaster

Skivvywaver said:


> John and Marlene, I am sorry for both of your losses. I have all but abandoned the thread about Becky because I just talked it out to the point I am doing much better.
> 
> I will not totally abandon it because certain days are going to hurt. Easter was very painful for me and I posted.
> 
> You folks know that I care about each and every one of you and your pain is my pain also. Bless you and take your time in mourning your losses.
> 
> I am still pretty sad at times over 3 months later. Something will trigger a thought and I am a mess. I have a feeling this is a lifetime hurt I am dealing with here.


Hi Scott,

I won't be offended if you want to switch avatars.
I think it was a very sweet memorial for her that you have used it so long.
:up:
your call, as always, Good Buddy. :up:


----------



## Skivvywaver

Nah, I am going to keep her as my avatar for a bit longer. It is one way to remind myself once in awhile without digging out the pictues on my hard drive. Those can be a bit painful still also so I don't look at them often at all.

I hardly ever even notice my avatar though. I lost my little cartoon guy also.


----------



## hewee

Sorry to that bass. He sounded like a great man I know your miss.


----------



## bassetman

He was, thanks!


----------



## hewee

Your so welcome


----------



## angelize56

April 20, 2006 8:00 a.m. ET

Scott Brazil

LOS ANGELES (AP) _ *Brazil, an Emmy-winning producer-director, whose television shows included "The Shield" and "Hill Street Blues," has died. He was 50*. 

Brazil died Monday of respiratory failure due to Lou Gehrig's disease and lyme disease complications, FX Networks spokesman John Solberg said Wednesday.

*Brazil was executive producer of "The Shield," the first original drama series on FX Networks, and he directed 11 episodes. Brazil and "Shield" creator and executive producer Shawn Ryan won the 2002 Golden Globe for drama series*.

Brazil also directed episodes of "Nip/Tuck," "Grey's Anatomy," "CSI: Miami," "NCIS," "JAG," "Nash Bridges" and "Buffy the Vampire Slayer." He also directed the pilot of "Playmakers" for ESPN.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1500086


----------



## LANMaster

Skivvywaver said:


> Nah, I am going to keep her as my avatar for a bit longer. It is one way to remind myself once in awhile without digging out the pictues on my hard drive. Those can be a bit painful still also so I don't look at them often at all.
> 
> I hardly ever even notice my avatar though. I lost my little cartoon guy also.


Cool.


----------



## angelize56

A tragic end to a man who had it all and then blew it all away with drugs....pretty sad! 

*Steve Howe*

NEW YORK (AP) _ *Steve Howe, the relief pitcher whose promising career was derailed by cocaine and alcohol abuse, died Friday when his pickup truck rolled over in Coachella, Calif. He was 48*. 

Howe was killed at 5:55 a.m., said Dalyn Backes of the Riverside County coroner's office. The accident occurred about 130 miles east of Los Angeles.

*He was the 1980 NL Rookie of the Year with the Los Angeles Dodgers, and helped them win the World Series the next yea*r.

But for all of Howe's success on the field,* the hard-throwing lefty was constantly troubled by addictions _ he was suspended seven times and became a symbol of the rampant cocaine problem that plagued baseball in the 1980s*. 

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1500086


----------



## angelize56

John Kerry's ex.....

*Julia Thorne*

BOSTON (AP) _ *Julia Thorne, the former wife of Sen. John Kerry who turned her experience with depression into a best-selling book, died Thursday of cancer. She was 61*.

Thorne died at a friend's home in Concord, the senator's office said.

*Thorne, who struggled with depression for much of the 1980s, also founded a nonprofit education foundation called The Depression Initiative*.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1500086


----------



## Chicon

> *Jean-Francois Revel, philosopher, prolific writer, noted commentator, dies*
> 
> Canadian Press
> Published: Sunday, April 30, 2006
> 
> PARIS (AP) - Jean-Francois Revel, a philosopher, eclectic writer and a journalist whose commentaries on the state of France and the world were for years a mainstay of the French media, died Sunday, his wife said. He was 82.
> 
> Revel, who also was a member of the noted Academie Francaise, died at Kremlin-Bicetre Hospital, just south of Paris, said his wife Claude Sarraute, a former journalist herself. The cause of death was not immediately revealed.
> 
> Revel, author of about 30 books whose subjects ranged from poetry to gastronomy to politics, became known in later years for his conservative position and pro-American stance as editor-in-chief of the newsweekly L'Express and commentator at that magazine and later at rival Le Point.
> 
> One of his latest books, published in 2002, was entitled L'Obsession anti-americaine. Son fonctionnement, ses causes, ses inconsequences (The Anti-American Obsession. Its Functioning, Its Causes, Its Inconsequentialness).


Link : http://www.canada.com/topics/entert...=6710ab8d-d432-49ce-aca1-cc21f8c8edf8&k=64116

A former socialist who turned to support the free market economy, he was probably the rare French intellectual who supported America.

Adieu, Jean-François !


----------



## angelize56

^ That's  and so is this....

Mon, May. 01, 2006

*Former skiing star Rey-Bellet is killed*

Associated Press

LES CROSETS, Switzerland -* Former Swiss skiing star Corinne Rey-Bellet and her brother, Alain, were shot and killed in their parents' home, and police were trying to find Rey-Bellet's husband*.

The attack late Sunday night, which* also left Rey-Bellet's mother hospitalized with serious injuries*, occurred in the Swiss mountain resort of Les Crosets, according to the Valais state police. Rey-Bellet's mother was able to call police despite her injuries.

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/14473537.htm


----------



## angelize56

*Russ Swan* 

KENNEWICK, Wash. (AP) _ *Russ Swan, a left-handed pitcher who spent parts of six seasons with three major league teams, has died following a fall in which he hit his head, a family member said. He was 42*.

Swan, who* played for the San Francisco Giants, Seattle Mariners and Cleveland Indians, died Wednesday at University Medical Center in Las Vegas, said his sister, Michelle Swan. Russ Swan was taken to the hospital April 17 after being found unconscious at the bottom of a stairwell *in Lake Havasu City, Ariz.

"*He had been doing better," Michelle told the Tri-City Herald. She said tests showed on April 23 showed his condition was improving, but that he died Wednesday from what doctors believed was a blood clot*. 

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1500086


----------



## angelize56

First Proof....now this guy! I see Proof was .32 BAC when he died...four times the legal limit...I also see the man he killed is suing Proof's estate....maybe Proof's estate could sue the CCC Club for letting him get that drunk and for staying open after hours! 

Tue, May. 02, 2006

*Rapper Big Hawk shot to death*

KRISTIE RIEKEN
Associated Press

HOUSTON -* Big Hawk, a rapper whose 2001 album reached No. 45 on Billboard's rap chart, was shot to death*, police said Tuesday.

*Hawk (real name: John Edward Hawkins) was a member of the late DJ Screw's rap collective the Screwed Up Click and brother to rapper Fat Pat, who was killed in 1998*.

Hawk had planned to meet a friend Monday night but apparently arrived before the friend and walked to the side of the house, where he was shot several times, police said.* He died at the scene.*

Hawk was respected in the Houston underground rap scene and *appeared on numerous mixtapes from artists such as Paul Wall, Lil' Flip, Z-Ro, E.S.G, Lil' Keke and Big Pokey.

DJ Screw, who died in 2000, and the Screwed Up Click popularized Houston's hypnotic, slowed-down style of rap called screw music*.

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/14484793.htm


----------



## eggplant43

I've missed this engaging, informing, urbane financial reporter since he left the air:

http://apnews1.iwon.com/article/20060503/D8HC8LVO4.html


----------



## angelize56

Tiger Woods has announced his Dad Earl died....


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> Tiger Woods has announced his Dad Earl died....


That sucks. I knew he had been ill. I hope Tiger was at his bedside.


----------



## angelize56

I'm not sure if Tiger was there Mike....

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=10000103&sid=a1BOm_oO1yfw&refer=us


----------



## Infidel_Kastro

Yeah, he was Tiger's dad, but he was also a decorated Special forces soldier, serving two tours in Viet Nam. A good man is gone. Here is a great article from Golf Digest giving some history of how Eldrich, Tiger to his many fans, obtained the nick name Tiger. It involves his dad, a forgotten war, and a brave Colonel in the South Vietnamese Army.

http://www.golfdigest.com/features/index.ssf?/features/gd199710tigerphong.html

Here's a bit more of the humanistic side of Papa Tiger:
http://www.golfdigest.com/features/index.ssf?/features/gd200402myshot.html


----------



## angelize56

May 11, 1:20 PM EDT

*Former Boxer Floyd Patterson Dies at 71*

By TIM DAHLBERG 
AP Boxing Writer

*Floyd Patterson, who avenged an embarrassing loss to Ingemar Johansson by beating him a year later to become the first boxer to regain the heavyweight title, died Thursday. He was 71*.

Patterson died at his home in New Paltz, N.Y. *He had Alzheimer's disease for about eight years and prostate cancer, nephew Sherman Patterson said*.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/B/BOX_OBIT_PATTERSON?SITE=MIPOR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## angelize56

Awwww...I liked watching him on Antiques Roadshow! 

Sat, May. 13, 2006

*Obituaries in the news*

Associated Press

*Frank Boos*

BLOOMFIELD HILLS, Mich. (AP) - *Frank Boos, the bow-tied appraiser on the PBS program "Antiques Roadshow," has died. He was 70*.

Boos died Tuesday at his home from complications from vascular disease, his son Jonathan said.

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/14568275.htm

Boos, an original member of the show's cast, appraised thousands of mainly silver antiques as the show toured American cities for the past decade.

Marsha Bemko, executive producer of the show, said that in some cities, Boos would appraise hundreds of objects, many of them of little value, but still would make people feel good about their antiques. She said Boos loved sharing his years of knowledge, telling people the origin and age of their items.


----------



## angelize56

Just heard Ryan Francis of USC was shot and killed....here is his profile....looking for the news article! 

http://usctrojans.cstv.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/francis_ryan00.html


----------



## angelize56

Here's the story...he was murdered! 

*USC starting guard killed while visiting mom
Freshman Francis shot early Saturday while riding in a car in Louisiana*

Updated: 2:54 p.m. ET May 13, 2006

*Southern California freshman point guard Ryan Francis was shot and killed early Saturday while riding in a car in Louisiana, where he was visiting his mother*.

The *19-year-old Francis was killed about 3:30 a.m. in Baton Rouge, said Tim Tessalone, USC's director of sports information.

"We understand he was in a car and somebody shot into the car*," Tessalone said.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12773684/


----------



## bill.aam

> Lloyd Bentsen, a courtly Texan who represented the state in Congress for 28 years and served as President Clinton's first treasury secretary, died Tuesday morning, his family said. He was 85.
> 
> Bentsen, the Democratic vice presidential nominee 1988, died at his home in Houston, according to the family.
> 
> His distinguished political career took him from the humble beginnings of a county office in the Rio Grande Valley in the 1940s to six years in the U.S. House, 22 in the U.S. Senate and two in the Clinton Cabinet, where he was instrumental in directing the administration's economic policy.


 Sen. Lloyd Bentsen Dies


----------



## Scotiagirl

Grand Ole Opry Legend Billy Walker Dies in Alabama Car Crash 
Monday, May 22, 2006

FT. DEPOSIT, Ala.  Billy Walker, the Grand Ole Opry legend whose hits included "Charlie's Shoes" and "Cross the Brazos at Waco," died in a wreck along an Alabama interstate on Sunday. He was 77. 

Walker was killed along with his wife and two of his band members when a van they were riding in ran off Interstate 65 south of Montgomery and overturned, state troopers said.

Killed in the wreck were Bettie Walker, 61; and Charles Lilly Jr. 44, both of Hendersonville, Tenn., and Daniel Patton Sr., 40, of Hermitage, Tenn.

Walker's grandson, Joshua Brooks, 21, also of Hendersonville, was injured in the accident. He remains in critical condition at an Alabama hospital, officials said.

The group was on their way back to the Nashville area after performing at a show near Gulf Shores, according to Tom Bowers, manager of the Hendersonville Funeral Home.

Bowers said family members have contacted the funeral home, which will be conducting services for the Walkers.

According to the Opry's Web site, Billy Walker was born in Ralls, Texas, and built an early career as the "Traveling Texan, the Masked Singer of Country Songs" and later shared the stage with Elvis Presley.


----------



## angelize56

That's a shame Scotiagirl!


----------



## angelize56

Awww...Boo Boo died! 

*Boo Boo the Chicken dies *

The Associated Press

Wednesday, May 24, 2006 7:22 a.m. ET

ARKADELPHIA, Ark. (AP) -- *The exotic chicken that was saved from drowning by mouth-to-beak resuscitation more than three months ago has died*, her owner said.

*Boo Boo, the chicken who was revived after she was found floating face down in the family pond in February, died recently*, said owner Jackie Calhoun. The fowl's story was featured on The Tonight Show with Jay Leno and the Animal Planet network.

"*She had seizures," Calhoun said. "I've come to the conclusion that's what put her in the pond in the first place*."

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1528760


----------



## LANMaster

Pass the mashed potatoes.


----------



## angelize56

You can have the extra ones you side hog!


----------



## Chicon

angelize56 said:


> Awww...Boo Boo died!
> 
> *Boo Boo the Chicken dies *
> 
> The Associated Press
> 
> Wednesday, May 24, 2006 7:22 a.m. ET
> 
> ARKADELPHIA, Ark. (AP) -- *The exotic chicken that was saved from drowning by mouth-to-beak resuscitation more than three months ago has died*, her owner said.
> 
> *Boo Boo, the chicken who was revived after she was found floating face down in the family pond in February, died recently*, said owner Jackie Calhoun. The fowl's story was featured on The Tonight Show with Jay Leno and the Animal Planet network.
> 
> "*She had seizures," Calhoun said. "I've come to the conclusion that's what put her in the pond in the first place*."
> 
> http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1528760


----------



## LANMaster

Boo boo?


----------



## angelize56

I think Chicon's picture came from PETA!


----------



## Chicon

angelize56 said:


> I think Chicon's picture came from PETA!


PETA forbid all cartoons representing animals !  Disney should be sued for Mickey Mouse !


----------



## angelize56

Heehee Chicon!


----------



## angelize56

*Paul Gleason*

BURBANK, Calif. (AP) _ *Paul Gleason, who played the go-to bad guy in "Trading Places" and the angry high school principal in "The Breakfast Club," died. He was 67*.

Gleason *died at a local hospital Saturday of mesothelioma, a rare form of lung cancer linked to asbestos*, said his wife, Susan Gleason.

A native of Miami, Gleason was an avid athlete. Before becoming an actor, he played Triple-A minor league baseball for a handful of clubs in the late 1950s.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1500086


----------



## angelize56

Fri, Jun. 02, 2006

*Grateful Dead keyboard player Vince Welnick dies*

By Sara Wykes
Mercury News

*Vince Welnick, 55, who played keyboards with the Grateful Dead for five years before the death of band founder Jerry Garcia, died Friday.

Sonoma County sheriffs said he was taken, injured, from his home* in rural Forestville near Santa Rosa, to a local hospital.

He died there, police said.

*An unofficial spokesman at the Welnick home said, ``It looks like he took his own life.'' But that is not known for sure, he said. ``The family is very grieved, and trying to figure it all out.''* 

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/14732260.htm


----------



## Doc Holliday

CNN

PHOENIX, Arizona (AP) -- Billy Preston, the exuberant keyboardist who landed dream gigs with the Beatles and the Rolling Stones and enjoyed his own series of hit singles, including "Outta Space" and "Nothing From Nothing," died Tuesday at 59.

Preston's longtime manager, Joyce Moore, said Preston had been in a coma since November in a care facility and was taken to a hospital in Scottsdale Saturday after his condition deteriorated.

"He had a very, very beautiful last few hours and a really beautiful passing," Moore said by telephone from Germany. "He went home good."

Preston, who had battled chronic kidney failure, had undergone a kidney transplant in 2002, but the kidney failed and he has been on dialysis treatments ever since, Moore said earlier this year.

Known for his big smile and towering afro, Preston was a teen prodigy on the piano and organ, and lent his gospel-tinged touch to classics such as the Beatles' "Get Back" and the Stones' "Can't You Hear Me Knocking?"

He broke out as a solo artist in the 1970s, winning a best instrumental Grammy in 1973 for "Outta Space," and scoring other hits with "Will It Go 'Round In Circles," "Nothing From Nothing" and "With You I'm Born Again," a duet with Syreeta Wright.


----------



## eggplant43

I always enjoyed his music, and have "Nothing from Nothing" rattling around in my head now. My favorite recording of him was "The Boardwalk", done live.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I had to go and check to see if I still had one of his 45s with Outta Space. Sure enough!

One of the greatest keyboardist of his time!


----------



## angelize56

Doc said:


> "He had a very, very beautiful last few hours and a really beautiful passing," Moore said by telephone from Germany. "He went home good."


I love that Billy went that way...the description is lovely! :up: I am sorry to hear of his passing though...


----------



## Chicon

> *Ligeti, musical pioneer, dies at 83*
> 
> · Hungarian-born composer embraced avant garde
> · Nazi and Soviet eras led to abhorrence of dictatorship
> 
> Sam Jones
> Tuesday June 13, 2006
> The Guardian
> 
> Gyorgy Ligeti, the Hungarian-born musical pioneer whose use of texture and density marked him out as one of the greatest composers of the 20th century, died in Vienna yesterday after a long illness. He was 83.
> 
> Although sometimes hailed as the spiritual heir to Bartok, Ligeti's work encompassed everything from Romanian folk music to avant garde, electronic compositions. He was perhaps best known for his contribution to the soundtrack for Stanley Kubrick's 2001: A Space Odyssey, and his use of the technique he called "micropolyphony" - creating collages of musical colour and texture rich enough to melt the borders between melody, harmony and rhythm.


Link : http://www.guardian.co.uk/international/story/0,,1796404,00.html


----------



## angelize56

This is sad....so young...and six children left behind....

Saturday, May 27, 2006

*Michelin CEO dies in accident

Great-grandson of tiremaker's founder was fishing when boat sank off western France.*

By Christine Tierney The Detroit News

*Edouard Michelin, chief executive of the tire company that bears his family's name and one of Europe's most influential auto executives, died Friday in a boating accident. He was 42*.

Michelin, a great-grandson of one of the tiremaker's two co-founders, *had pushed through far-reaching changes in seven years as CEO of the $19 billion company, the world's largest tire manufacturer. He was a staunch advocate for environmental technologies in both the tire and auto industries*.

French business and political leaders reacted with shock and sadness at the news.

"*He was brilliant, dynamic and profoundly human," France's Interior Minister Nicolas Sarkozy said in a statement. "With his death, the French economy tragically loses one of its leading figures*."

French media said* Michelin was fishing off the west coast of Brittany with the head of the local fishermen's association, Guillaume Normant, when their boat sank. Rescue workers recovered Michelin's body.

He was married, with six children*.

The company said in a statement that managing partner Michel Rollier would "assure the continuity of the company's management."

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060527/OBITUARIES/605270386/1263


----------



## angelize56

I didn't know this beautiful young lady...it's just that we have diabetes in common....and I find it very sad in this day and age a young lady would die from complications of diabetes only 5 years after she was diagnosed....too sad...God bless Samantha....

*Teen was energetic, full of life and loved animals*

Lisa Martino / The Detroit News

A friendly high school freshman who loved animals and crocheting in her spare time, *Samantha Kay Dunstan died Tuesday, May 30, 2006, in her home in Deerfield Township of complications from diabetes*.

Miss Dunstan, 15, attended Hartland High School and enjoyed "typical teenage things," like going to school dances and listening to music, said her sister-in-law, Jennifer McCloud-Metcalf.

"*She was definitely an energetic teenager, full of life,"* McCloud-Metcalf said.

*Miss Dunstan was diagnosed with diabetes when she was 10 years old and would take two or three insulin shots during the day to stay healthy, but her blood sugar would not always cooperate, *said her uncle, Daniel Stockdale.

"*She had a hard time controlling it,"* he said.

When she was younger, she participated in the Girl Scouts and 4-H.

She had a love of animals that she displayed by taking care of her chickens, rabbits and four dachshund puppies.

*Her favorite pastime was crocheting, and she recently made several purses and an afghan for her bed* (I would tresure those forever if I was her Mom!)

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060602/OBITUARIES/606020392/1263.


----------



## angelize56

Two deaths...both too young!  

June 23, 2006 6:21 a.m. ET

*Theo Bell*

TAMPA, Fla. (AP) _ *Former NFL receiver Theo Bell, who won two Super Bowl rings with the Pittsburgh Steelers before finishing his career with the Tampa Bay Buccaneers, has died. He was 52*.

Bell died Wednesday after a long battle with kidney disease and scleroderma, a hospital spokeswoman said.

*****

*Claydes Charles Smith*

LOS ANGELES (AP) _* Claydes Charles Smith, a co-founder and lead guitarist of the group Kool & the Gang, has died. He was 57*.

Smith died Tuesday in Maplewood, N.J., after a long illness, his publicist said.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1500086


----------



## angelize56

Sat, Jun. 24, 2006

*Prolific television producer Aaron Spelling dies at 83*

BOB THOMAS
Associated Press

LOS ANGELES - *Aaron Spelling captivated generations of television viewers with shows like "Charlie's Angels" and "Beverly Hills 90210" and left an indelible stamp on American pop culture, but he never won the critical acclaim he sought*.

One of the most prolific TV producers in history, Spelling chaffed at the lowbrow label critics assigned his many hit series. He called his shows "mind candy" while critics referred to them as "mindless candy."

*Spelling died Friday at his Los Angeles mansion after suffering a stroke on June 18, according to publicist Kevin Sasaki. He was 83*.

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/14890406.htm


----------



## angelize56

*Duane Roland*

ST. AUGUSTINE, Fla. (AP) _ *Duane Roland, one of the original guitarists in the Southern rock band Molly Hatchet, has died. He was 53.

Roland died Monday at his home of natural causes, *said Dan Haley, funeral director at Craig Funeral Home in St. Augustine.

*He played with the Jacksonville-based band from its formation in 1976 until 1990.*

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1500086


----------



## LANMaster

Aaron Spelling - He has a massive stroke last week before his death. I'm pretty sure the family had their chance to say goodbye.

Duane Roland - Bummer. The lead singer just died a few months ago as well. I guess they lived it up, eh? Too much flirtin' with disaster. I hope they were saved. :up:


----------



## angelize56

Awwww.....

Tue, Jun. 27, 2006

*Eddie the feisty dog in 'Frasier' dies*

Associated Press

LOS ANGELES - *The scrappy dog known as Eddie on TV's "Frasier" has died.*

The 16-year-old Jack Russell terrier, whose* real name was Moose, passed away of old age Thursday at the Los Angeles home of trainer Mathilde Halberg, *Halberg told People magazine.

*The canine character Eddie drove Kelsey Grammer's lead character crazy for 10 years on the show.*

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/14914288.htm


----------



## angelize56

This young man is a casual acquaintance of my son's....he stepped out of a car, didn't look and walked into the path of a dump truck....he died the next day....when we first heard of this...the young man's name wasn't mentioned...so this is kind of a shock!  God bless Glenn and his family! 

*Glenn D. LaVere*

KIMBALL TWP. Glenn D. LaVere, 15, of Kimball Twp., passed away on Friday, June 30, 2006.

He just finished the 9th grade at Port Huron High School.

Glenn is survived by his parents, Debra and John Burgett; brothers, John and Roderick LaVere; grandmother, Edith LaVere; stepgrandmother, Ruth Burgett; and several aunts, uncles, cousins and a niece.

Funeral services will be 11 a.m. Friday in Sparlingville Baptist Church, 5230 Griswold Rd. Burial will be in Caswell Cemetery.

Visiting hours will be 2 to 4 and 6 to 8 p.m. Wednesday and Thursday at Jowett Funeral Home, 1634 Lapeer Ave. at 17th Street and Thursday from 10 to 11 a.m. Friday at Sparlingville Baptist Church.

http://www.thetimesherald.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060704/OBITUARIES/607040314/1023


----------



## angelize56

The Associated Press

Saturday, July 08, 2006 9:36 p.m. ET

*Luis Barragan*

SALISBURY, Conn. (AP) _ *Luis Barragan, president and chief operating officer of national bedding retailer 1-800-Mattress, died Friday while vacationing with his family, the company said. He was 34*. 

Barragan, of Queens, N.Y., *was swimming in South Pond in Salisbury when he experienced cramps and was unable to swim, state police said. His wife and others brought him back to shore and performed CPR, but he was later pronounced dead at Sharon Hospital, *police said.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1500086


----------



## bill.aam

Sad sad day....  



> LOS ANGELES -
> Red Buttons, the carrot-topped burlesque comedian who became a top star in early television and then in a dramatic role won the 1957 Oscar as supporting actor in "Sayonara," died Thursday. He was 87.
> 
> Buttons died of vascular disease at his home in the Century City area of Los Angeles, publicist Warren Cowan said. He had been ill for some time, and was with family members when he died, Cowan said.
> 
> With his eager manner and rapid-fire wit, Buttons excelled in every phase of show business, from the Borscht Belt of the 1930s to celebrity roasts in the 1990s.
> 
> His greatest achievement came with his "Sayonara" role as Sgt. Joe Kelly, the soldier in the post-World War II occupation forces in Japan whose romance with a Japanese woman (Myoshi Umeki, who also won an Academy Award) ends in tragedy.


Comedian Red Buttons dies in L.A. at 87


----------



## angelize56

I saw that on the news...I liked him...he did a good job in the "Poseidon Adventure" and was very cute as "Jake" on "Roseanne"!


----------



## bill.aam

angelize56 said:


> I saw that on the news...I liked him...he did a good job in the "Poseidon Adventure" and was very cute as "Jake" on "Roseanne"!


I liked him as Pockets in Hatari with the Duke...


----------



## angelize56

I can see his death as fodder for late night comedians....starting with Hooters and right on down to the age he died at....

Mon, Jul. 17, 2006

*Obituaries in the news*

Associated Press

*Robert Brooks*

MYRTLE BEACH, S.C. (AP) -* Robert Brooks, the chairman of Hooters of America, Inc. who made his fortune selling chicken wings served by scantily clad waitresses, was found dead at his home Sunday, officials said. He was 69*.

It was* unclear how Brooks died, but the coroner's office told The (Myrtle Beach) Sun News that an autopsy would be performed Monday*.

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/15053544.htm


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> I can see his death as fodder for late night comedians....starting with Hooters and right on down to the age he died at....
> 
> Mon, Jul. 17, 2006
> 
> *Obituaries in the news*
> 
> Associated Press
> 
> *Robert Brooks*
> 
> MYRTLE BEACH, S.C. (AP) -* Robert Brooks, the chairman of Hooters of America, Inc. who made his fortune selling chicken wings served by scantily clad waitresses, was found dead at his home Sunday, officials said. He was 69*.
> 
> It was* unclear how Brooks died, but the coroner's office told The (Myrtle Beach) Sun News that an autopsy would be performed Monday*.
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/15053544.htm


Was that his age or the position they found him in? 

Sorry ...  RIP


----------



## angelize56

See!


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> See!


HA! I didn't even catch the warning you gave at the top of the post.


----------



## LANMaster

Perhaps it was bird flu that killed him. 

(from hanging around all those hooters, that is)


----------



## angelize56

LANMaster said:


> HA! I didn't even catch the warning you gave at the top of the post.


Figures!  

No comment on the second half of your post!   I'm telling you...watch Leno tonight!


----------



## angelize56

Mike: I was sorry to see your Lt. Gov. Rockefeller died from that blood disease...only 57 years old... My Dad died at the same age but of CHF!


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> Mike: I was sorry to see your Lt. Gov. Rockefeller died from that blood disease...only 57 years old... My Dad died at the same age but of CHF!


Yah .... he seemed like a nice guy. The Governor is pretty broken up about it.


----------



## angelize56

Mike: Did you see this? 

Wed, Aug. 02, 2006

*Obituaries in the news*

Associated Press

*Paul Eells*

RUSSELLVILLE, Ark. (AP) - *Paul Eells, the voice of the Razorbacks whose trademark call of "Touchdown, Arkansas!" endeared him to generations of sports fans, has died.* He was 70.

*Eells died in a head-on collision Monday on Interstate 40* that also took the life of another driver, police said.

*Eells was sports director of Little Rock television station KATV for nearly three decades. He handled play-by-play coverage of Arkansas Razorbacks football on radio and basketball on television*.

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/15175487.htm


----------



## LANMaster

I was considering posting the story about Paul's death. 
He's a local hero around here.


----------



## bill.aam

WEST PALM BEACH, Fla. - Mike Douglas, who drew on his affable personality and singing talent during 21 years as host of a syndicated television talk show, died Friday on his 81st birthday, his wife said.
ADVERTISEMENT

The afternoon talk show, which aired from 1961 to 1982, featured Douglas' ballad and big-band singing style, other musicians, comedians, political personalities and sports figures. His interviews included seven men who were then, had been or would become president.

Story


----------



## LANMaster

bill.aam said:


> WEST PALM BEACH, Fla. - Mike Douglas, who drew on his affable personality and singing talent during 21 years as host of a syndicated television talk show, died Friday on his 81st birthday, his wife said.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> The afternoon talk show, which aired from 1961 to 1982, featured Douglas' ballad and big-band singing style, other musicians, comedians, political personalities and sports figures. His interviews included seven men who were then, had been or would become president.
> 
> Story


----------



## angelize56

Awwww...that's sad!


----------



## angelize56

Another one gone too young! 

LOS ANGELES Aug 16, 2006 (AP)* Bruno Kirby, a veteran character actor known for playing the best friend in two of Billy Crystal's biggest comedies "When Harry Met Sally" and "City Slickers," has died. He was 57.*

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory?id=2318081


----------



## LANMaster

Bruno Kirby.


----------



## LANMaster

It was not unexpected. We actually expected to lose him this weekend.

A very dear friend of mine died last night.

I won't give his name whole name out, though, in respect for his family. His first name was Bill.

He was in his 80's I'm pretty sure. We never discussed the difference in our ages.
He played professional football for the NY Giants and the Philadelphia Eagels back in the 50's. He was a talented end.

He was a common visitor here, and I got to know him pretty well.
As a long time football fan, he and I often talked about football, and the days of Frank Gifford and Tom Landry. 
Both were teammates of his at one timer or another.
He always stopped by my office to say hello whenever he was in the building. He knew everyone's name.


You'll be missed, Bill. I considered you a true friend.


----------



## dotty999

LANMaster said:


> It was not unexpected. We actually expected to lose him this weekend.
> 
> A very dear friend of mine died last night.
> 
> I won't give his name whole name out, though, in respect for his family. His first name was Bill.
> 
> He was in his 80's I'm pretty sure. We never discussed the difference in our ages.
> He played professional football for the NY Giants and the Philadelphia Eagels back in the 50's. He was a talented end.
> 
> He was a common visitor here, and I got to know him pretty well.
> As a long time football fan, he and I often talked about football, and the days of Frank Gifford and Tom Landry.
> Both were teammates of his at one timer or another.
> He always stopped by my office to say hello whenever he was in the building. He knew everyone's name.
> 
> You'll be missed, Bill. I considered you a true friend.


well said and you seem a true friend he would have bin more than proud to admit


----------



## LANMaster

dotty999 said:


> well said and you seem a true friend he would have bin more than proud to admit


Thanks.

Today is the visitation, tomorrow the funeral.
I don't think I want to go to the visitation.


----------



## angelize56

Mike: Very sorry to learn of Bill's death!  Sounds like he led a good life for over 80 years! :up:  He's lucky to have had you for a friend...I know I am! *HUGS*


----------



## LANMaster

PM coming to you Shortly.


----------



## angelize56

Wed, Aug. 23, 2006

*Rock drummer Bruce Gary of The Knack dies in LA at 54*

Associated Press

LOS ANGELES -* Rock drummer Bruce Gary, who worked with George Harrison, Bob Dylan and Stephen Stills but is best known as The Knack's original drummer on "My Sharona," has died. He was 54.*

Gary died Tuesday at Tarzana Medical Center, said Guy McCain, publicist for The Knack's lead singer Doug Fieger. *The cause of death wasn't disclosed, McCain said Wednesday.* (I do know he died in the arms of his Mom of cancer.... )

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/merc...s/california/northern_california/15342660.htm


----------



## LANMaster

Bill's funeral was beautiful.

There were over 500 people in attendance, and not many eyes were dry.

So long, Bill. You indeed were beloved among your contemporaries.


----------



## bill.aam

> Actor Glenn Ford Dies At 90
> 
> Actor Glenn Ford, who played strong, thoughtful protagonists in films such as "The Blackboard Jungle," "Gilda" and "The Big Heat," died Wednesday, police said. He was 90.
> 
> Paramedics called to Ford's home just before 4 p.m. found Ford dead, police Sgt. Terry Nutall said, reading a prepared statement. "They do not suspect foul play," he said.
> 
> Ford suffered a series of strokes in the 1990s.


Glenn Ford


----------



## angelize56

Glenn lived a long, productive life! :up:


----------



## angelize56

How tragic Steve Irwin, the Australian "Crocodile Hunter" died so tragically....a sting ray barb to the heart!

 

*TV's 'Crocodile Hunter' Dies in Stingray Attack 
Steve Irwin was filming a new documentary off the Australian coast *

Michael Clough (clough)

Published 2006-09-04 19:24 (KST)

*Self described "wildlife warrior" and star of the TV program "The Crocodile Hunter" Steve Irwin has died after being pierced in the chest by a stingray barb in a freak accident while diving in Australia.*

Irwin had been filming a new documentary off the coast of Port Douglas in Far North Queensland when the accident occurred. *Irwin was diving near the stingray for the documentary when he was struck by the barb which pierced his heart. Irwin was taken to his boat but there was little paramedics could do to save the 44-year old.*

American television audiences *quickly warmed to Irwin and his crazy antics, his outlandish Australian outlook to life and the obvious enthusiasm and passion he had for wildlife, making Irwin one the most popular faces on U.S. TV*. :up:

Despite his popularity, *Irwin was not immune to controversy. The burly Queenslander was heavily criticized in January 2004 when as part of his show at Australia Zoo he fed crocs with his month-old son Bob in his arm.*

http://english.ohmynews.com/articleview/article_view.asp?no=315313&rel_no=1


----------



## LANMaster

Very sad. He seemed like such a good husband and father.


----------



## franca

10 September 2006
STEVE IS BURIED AT CROC ZOO
By Frank Thorne In Sydney

TRAGIC "Crocodile Hunter" Steve Irwin was buried at his Australia Zoo yesterday as his devastated two-year-old son asked: "Where's Daddy?"

The conservationist's body was driven from a funeral home to the zoo flanked by a police escort.

Only close friends and family were at the private service at Beerwah, north of Brisbane in Queensland.

Irwin, 44, is believed to have been buried in a plot close to his beloved crocodiles at sunset last night.

He died on Monday when a stingray's toxic barb pierced his heart while he was diving on the Great Barrier Reef.

His wife Terri has not spoken publicly. Her mum Julie Raines said Irwin's son Robert has been asking for his dad but his daughter Bindi, eight, has been "a big help".


----------



## LANMaster

Link Franca?


----------



## angelize56

OMG!  Such good news and bad news for Anna Nicole Smith!  She gave birth to a baby girl on Thursday........but on Sunday her only other child....son Daniel 20 was found in bed dead!   No cause of death issued yet....what a tragedy! 

Mon, Sep. 11, 2006

*20-year-old son of Anna Nicole Smith dies*

JESSICA ROBERTSON
Associated Press

NASSAU, Bahamas - *The 20-year-old son of Anna Nicole Smith has been found dead in the Bahamas, where the former reality TV star and Playboy playmate gave birth to a baby girl days earlier*.

Authorities had *not determined what caused the death of Daniel Wayne Smith, whose body was found Sunday morning,* said Robin Bonnema, a spokeswoman for Trimspa, the diet products company that has been endorsed by Smith. Bonnema had no other details, and calls to Smith's lawyer, Howard K. Stern of Santa Monica, Calif., were not immediately returned.

*Bonnema declined to provide details, saying only that Smith died "in his bed."*

A statement on* Smith's Web site said the son died suddenly.*

"*We have yet to learn the cause of death but do not believe that drugs or alcohol were a factor," the statement said. "Anna Nicole is absolutely devastated by the loss of her son. He was her pride and joy and an amazing human being.*"

Her son* had traveled to the Caribbean country "to share in the joy of his baby sister," the statement said. "Please do not make any press inquiries at this time so that Anna Nicole can grieve in peace.*"

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/15492508.htm


----------



## angelize56

^ *UPDATE*: I just heard on the news Daniel died of a heart attack...but not what caused it yet....


----------



## poochee

angelize56 said:


> ^ *UPDATE*: I just heard on the news Daniel died of a heart attack...but not what caused it yet....


----------



## angelize56

*UPDATE*

The news station did report he died of a heart attack...

*Anna Nicole Smith prepares to return son's body to California*

By JESSICA ROBERTSON, Associated Press Writer

Tuesday, September 12, 2006

(09-12) 08:58 PDT NASSAU, Bahamas (AP) --

*The remains of Anna Nicole Smith's 20-year-old son, who died suddenly while visiting his celebrity mother in the hospital, will be returned to his home in California but there was no official word Tuesday on what caused his death*.

A funeral home hired by the family of the 38-year-old reality TV star, who had given birth to a healthy baby girl in the same hospital days earlier, said Tuesday it expected to receive Daniel Wayne Smith's body after an autopsy is completed. *He died Sunday in his mother's room at Doctors Hospital in Nassau*.

"Once the hospital has released the remains to our establishment, we are then able to process all of the documents for repatriation to California," said Loretta Butler-Turner of Butler's Funeral Homes & Crematoriums.

*It was unclear whether a coroner had completed the autopsy started on Monday, or if police would release the results*.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2006/09/12/state/n085859D76.DTL


----------



## angelize56

*ANOTHER UPDATE*

This is getting weird!  It seems that Daniel most likely died from drugs since the coroner said she knows the cause of his death but_ is awaiting toxicology reports_! And who was the mysterious third person in the room besides Daniel and Anna! I'm just sorry to hear of Daniel's death at such a young age....

Wed, Sep. 13, 2006

*Official calls Smith death 'suspicious'*

JESSICA ROBERTSON
Associated Press

NASSAU, Bahamas - *The death of Anna Nicole Smith's 20-year-old son was termed "suspicious" by the coroner's office Wednesday, and a formal inquiry that could lead to criminal charges has been scheduled*. 

Authorities said *at least one other person was in the hospital room when Daniel Wayne Smith died Sunday while visiting his mother, *a reality TV star and former Playboy playmate, three days after she gave birth to a baby girl.

*The person was not a member of the hospital staff, *Reginald Ferguson, assistant commissioner of the Royal Bahamian Police Force, told The Associated Press. He refused to reveal the person's identity, saying he did not want to jeopardize the investigation.

*Her Majesty's Coroner Linda P. Virgill scheduled the inquest for the week of Oct. 23, saying it "is the right course of action." If jurors at the inquest decide a crime took place, the case would be sent to the attorney general's office, *authorities said.

"*Whenever there is a suspicious death we would have an inquest to determine how the person died,"* Bradley Neely, chief inspector of the coroner's office, told AP Television News.

*The inquest would be open to the public, *Virgill said.

*She said authorities believe they know what killed Smith, but were awaiting a toxicology report to confirm the findings. She declined to disclose details but said there was no sign of physical injury to Smith*.

"*I can confirm that there was definitely a third person in the room at the time of death and I do know who that person is," Virgill said. "But I am unwilling to reveal that information at this time for various reasons.*"

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/15503239.htm


----------



## angelize56

I liked Ann!! 

*Former Texas governor Ann Richards dies at 73
Flamboyant, outspoken homemaker became national political star*

Updated: 1:03 a.m. ET Sept 14, 2006

AUSTIN, Texas - *Former Gov. Ann Richards, the witty and flamboyant Democrat who went from homemaker to national political celebrity, died Wednesday night after a battle with cancer, a family spokeswoman said. She was 73*.

She *died at home surrounded by her family, the spokeswoman said. Richards was found to have esophageal cancer in March and underwent chemotherapy treatments*.

The silver-haired, silver-tongued Richards said *she entered politics to help others - especially women and minorities who were often ignored by Texas' male-dominated establishment*. :up:  (What a lovely legacy!  )

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/14826109/


----------



## LANMaster

Pooor George
...... He cayn't Heppit.
He wuz born with a silver foot in his mouth.


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> Pooor George
> ...... He cayn't Heppit.
> He wuz born with a silver foot in his mouth.


----------



## LANMaster

Ann said that during a campaign against GW for governor.

She had a great personality, though I hated her politics.


----------



## LANMaster

.... and naturally, the President responds with something foreign to Democrats ....

Class



> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - President George W. Bush said on Thursday he was saddened by the death of one-time political rival and former Texas Gov. Ann Richards and that "Texas has lost one of its great daughters."
> 
> Richards, a blunt, silver-haired, motorcycle rider, died on Wednesday at 73 after suffering from esophageal cancer.
> 
> "Ann loved Texas, and Texans loved her. As a public servant she earned respect and admiration," Bush said in a statement. "Ann became a national role model, and her charm, wit, and candor brought a refreshing vitality to public life."
> 
> Richards, who was Texas governor from 1991 to 1995, described Bush as "some jerk" during the race for governor that she lost to him in 1994.
> 
> She jumped to national prominence at the 1988 Democratic National Conventional for her jibe about Bush's father, then-Vice President George H.W. Bush -- "Poor George, he can't help it ... He was born with a silver foot in his mouth."


As reported by Al Reuters


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> .... and naturally, the President responds with something foreign to Democrats ....Class


Very nice statement made by him. However..............somehow class and Bush don't seem to go together from some of his faux pas.


----------



## angelize56

Sep 15, 7:47 AM EDT

*Pat Corley, 'Murphy Brown' Barkeep, Dies *

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- *Actor Pat Corley, who served sage advice along with drinks as Phil the barkeep on "Murphy Brown," has died. He was 76.*

Corley, a native of Dallas, *died of congestive heart failure Sept. 11 at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, according to his son, actor-comedian Jerry Corley. The elder Corley had undergone surgery for the placement of coronary stents, his son said Thursday.*

Pat Corley's five-decade career included roles in the films "Coming Home," "True Confessions" and "Against All Odds."

*He appeared on "Murphy Brown," the CBS sitcom starring Candice Bergen as a hard-driving TV newswoman, from 1988-96. Among his other TV roles was a questionable baseball team owner on "The Bay City Blues" and coroner Wally Nydorf on "Hill Street Blues."*

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2006-09-15-07-47-03


----------



## angelize56

This is tragic! 

Sat, Sep. 16, 2006

*Plane crash kills 'Greetings from Tucson' star*

Associated Press

TOLUCA, Mexico - *Teenage actor Pablo Santos, who starred in the television series "Greetings from Tucson," died after a small plane in which he was riding crashed in Mexico, *a hospital official said Saturday.

*The Piper Malibu crashed Friday just over a mile short of the runway as it was making its approach to the airport in Toluca, some 35 miles west of Mexico City, *according to the Mexico State Security Agency. Six other people were hospitalized.

*Santos, 19, was taken to the Social Security Hospital, where he died Friday,* hospital spokeswoman Irma Garcia Guardarrama said.

*Santos starred as the son of a Mexican-American family portrayed in "Greetings from Tucson," which ran on the WB network from 2002 to 2003.*

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/15536143.htm


----------



## poochee

Patricia Kennedy Lawford dies at 82
By MARK PRATT, Associated Press Writer
Last Updated 6:46 am PDT Monday, September 18, 2006

BOSTON (AP) - Patricia Kennedy Lawford, the sister of President Kennedy who forged a marriage between politics and Hollywood with her wedding to actor Peter Lawford, has died in her New York home. She was 82.

Lawford died Sunday of complications from pneumonia, said a spokeswoman for Sen. Edward M. Kennedy, D-Mass.

"My sister Pat is irreplaceable," Kennedy said in a statement. "Everyone who knew Pat adored her. She was admired for her great style, for her love and support of the arts, her wit and generosity - and for the singular sense of wonder and joy she brought into our lives."

In his 2005 best-seller, "Symptoms of Withdrawal," her actor son, Christopher Lawford, wrote of his mother that "her lightheartedness and vibrancy made her my grandfather's favorite." But he said she also felt resentment toward her father "at not being allowed fully to live up to her potential."

"Throughout her life, Pat was constantly inspiring and helping others," the family statement said. "Whether it was campaigning for her brothers, or championing literacy and the arts, her purest gift was her beautiful heart."

Besides her son and brother, Lawford is survived by daughters Sydney, Victoria and Robin; 10 grandchildren; and sisters Eunice Kennedy Shriver and Jean Kennedy Smith. Memorial and funeral arrangements were pending.

Rest of article at:
http://dwb.sacbee.com/24hour/front/story/3375395p-12417776c.html


----------



## angelize56

How sad for Mariska! 

Wed, Sep. 20, 2006

*Mickey Hargitay, bodybuilder, actor
HE WAS MARRIED TO STAR JAYNE MANSFIELD*

By Dennis McLellan
Los Angeles Times

LOS ANGELES -* Mickey Hargitay, the Hungarian-born bodybuilder who parlayed his 1955 Mr. Universe title into a career as a movie actor and had a high-profile marriage to Hollywood sex symbol Jayne Mansfield, has died. He was 80*.

Mr. Hargitay, *the father of Emmy award-winning actress Mariska Hargitay, died of multiple myeloma on Thursday, said Ellen, his wife of 38 years.* 

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/obituaries/15562329.htm


----------



## LANMaster

Wasn't Ronald Reagan also married to Jayne Mansfield?


----------



## littlemar

No - Jane Wyman


----------



## LANMaster

Ahhhh Thanks.


----------



## angelize56

Tokyo Rose has died at age 90...


----------



## angelize56

Thursday, 28 September 2006, 12:02 GMT 13:02 UK

*Pardoned 'Tokyo Rose' dies at 90*

A *US woman convicted of broadcasting Japanese propaganda to undermine US troop morale during World War II has died in Chicago at the age of 90.*

Iva Toguri D'Aquino became known as* Tokyo Rose, a radio announcer who told US troops that battles were being lost and their wives were cheating on them.*

An American citizen, she was stranded in Japan when war broke out in 1941.

*She was convicted on suspect evidence of treason in 1949, in the early stages of the Cold War, but pardoned in 1977.*

Iva Toguri was born in Los Angeles in 1916, the daughter of Japanese immigrant parents.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/5388658.stm


----------



## angelize56

Sad news.......Edward Albert has died of lung cancer...so young! 

Actor Edward Albert dies at 55
www.chinaview.cn 2006-09-28 09:55:19

BEIJING, Sept. 28 --* Edward Albert, who starred opposite Goldie Hawn in the 1972 comedy "Butterflies Are Free" and was the son of film and TV star Eddie Albert, has died. *He was 55.

*Albert died Friday from lung cancer at his home in Malibu, *said Alan Silberberg, a family friend.

Albert's middle name was Laurence - named after family friend and acting legend Laurence Olivier, who was his godfather.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-09/28/content_5147915.htm


----------



## angelize56

Mon, Oct. 09, 2006

*Tamara Dobson, 59, model and actress
BALTIMORE NATIVE PLAYED CLEOPATRA JONES IN 1970S BLAXPLOITATION FILMS*

BALTIMORE (AP) - *Tamara Dobson, the stunning Amazonian model-turned-actress who portrayed a strong female role as Cleopatra Jones in two so-called blaxploitation films, has died.*

Ms. Dobson,* 59, died last Monday of complications from pneumonia and multiple sclerosis *at the Keswick Multi-Care Center, where she had lived for the past two years, her publicist said.

Ms. Dobson was born in Baltimore and graduated from Western High School. She began her modeling career in fashion shows at the Maryland Institute College of Art and then moved to New York. *She appeared in many magazines, including Vogue and Essence, and television commercials for Faberge, Chanel and Revlon.*

*At 6-feet-2 and with a traffic-stopping, hourglass figure, Dobson was striking as the kung-fu-fighting, Afro-wearing government agent Cleopatra Jones in 1973. She reprised the role in 1975's "Cleopatra Jones and the Casino of Gold.''*

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/obituaries/15714761.htm


----------



## angelize56

Tamara as a model...very lovely!


----------



## angelize56

Freddy Fender succumbed to lung cancer....he was diagnosed earlier this year...he was 69...

Two of his hit records:

*"Wasted Days and Wasted Nights"
"Until the Next Teardrop Falls"*


----------



## angelize56

Jane led a long and wonderful life!

Mon, Oct. 23, 2006

*'Father Knows Best' star Jane Wyatt dies*

BOB THOMAS
Associated Press

LOS ANGELES - *To the millions watching the 1950s TV show "Father Knows Best," actress Jane Wyatt was the wholesome stay-at-home mom who, the series' title notwithstanding, could be counted on every week to solve crises on the homefront.*

"Each script always solved a little problem that was universal," she told The Associated Press in 1989. "It appealed to everyone. I think the world is hankering for a family. People may want to be free, but they still want a nuclear family."

*Wyatt, who won three Emmy Awards, died Friday in her sleep of natural causes at her Bel-Air home, *according to publicist Meg McDonald. She was 96.

*"Ninety-six and a few months old is a wonderful life," *her son, Christopher Ward, said Sunday.

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/15824324.htm


----------



## angelize56

They might put his body on display in a museum! 

*Nelson de la Rosa*

SANTO DOMINGO, Dominican Republic (AP) - *Nelson de la Rosa, a 2-foot-4 actor and ubiquitous good-luck charm for the Boston Red Sox during their victorious 2004 World Series run, died Sunday. He was 38.*

De la Rosa, believed to be one of the world's smallest men,* died of unknown causes in a Providence, R.I., hospital, *said his agent, Andres Duran.

*He fell ill shortly after arriving in Miami on Friday from Chile,* where the Dominican national had been working in a circus. On Saturday, he traveled to New York, and later to Providence, where two of his brothers live, Duran said.

*De la Rosa became internationally known when he appeared alongside actor Marlon Brando in the 1996 film, "The Island of Dr. Moreau."*

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/15824666.htm


----------



## lexmarks567

drummer randy castillo 1950-2002 last drummed for motley crue on new tattoo

http://www.randycastillo.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randy_Castillo



> Drummer Tommy Amato will join Cleveland rock bands for a very special concert to offer their support to the family of fellow musician Randy Castillo, who passed away from cancer. Randy played drums for OZZY OSBOURNE, MÖTLEY CRÜE and LITA FORD. Tommy Amato will reunite with his former bandmates for a special evening of live classic rock and roll on Sunday October 2, at The Agora.


----------



## LANMaster

Phil Niekro - Baseball player died today.


----------



## angelize56

Fri, Nov. 03, 2006

*Obituaries in the news*

Associated Press

*Adam Matthews*

GREELEY, Colo. (AP) - *Adam Matthews, a former star running back at Northern Colorado and the son of ex-NFL running back Bo Matthews, died at his home Thursday. He was 25.*

He* died in Thornton of a seizure*, school spokesman Eric Scott said. He had no other details.

*Adam Matthews was the No. 2 rusher in school history. He held the record for most yards rushing in a season (1,653 in 2003) and yards rushing in a game (279 against Adams State in 2003). He tied an NCAA record in 2003 with 11 straight 100-yard rushing games.*

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/15914776.htm


----------



## eggplant43

Ed Bradley dies at 65. First reported by Deke


----------



## angelize56

Hi Bruce! Actually poochee was first over in CivDeb (09-Nov-2006 12:47 PM )...a few minutes sooner than Deke!


----------



## help4me

On Monday, November 8, 2004, while serving in Baghdad, Iraq, SFC Clint Wisdom (39) of Atchison, Kansas and Sgt. Don Clary (22) of Troy, Kansas rewrote the book on heroism when they placed their vehicle between the convoy they were protecting and a suicide bomber. These brave men were killed in action that day, but through their selfless act of duty and heroism, their memories will live on forever.

I knew Clint Wisdom very well. He was a good friend of my husband's.


----------



## katonca

Sorry about your loss Bonnie


----------



## help4me

It's a tough week..... two years ago on November 8th....my husband lost one of his best friends. Nine years ago on November 11th....he lost his mother.


----------



## angelize56

Hi Bonnie: It's very sad to hear of anyone getting killed in Iraq...but seems so much worse when you know someone personally...I too am so sorry for you & yuor husband's loss of a good friend.......and yes...Clint and Don were truly heroes!!! :up:


----------



## angelize56

Another old-timer gone...

Nov 10, 5:44 PM EST

*Oscar-Winning Actor Jack Palance Dies*

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- J*ack Palance, the craggy-faced menace in "Shane," "Sudden Fear" and other films who turned to comedy at 70 with his Oscar-winning self-parody in "City Slickers," died Friday.*

Palance *died of natural causes at his home in Montecito, Calif., surrounded by family,* said spokesman Dick Guttman. *He was 85, according to Associated Press records, but his family gave his age as 87.*

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/O/OBIT_PALANCE?SITE=MIPOR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## angelize56

Sat, Nov. 11, 2006
*
Obituaries in the news*

Associated Press

*Gabriel Donoso*

BUENOS AIRES, Argentina (AP) -* Gabriel Donoso, considered one of Chile's best polo players ever, died Friday. He was 46.*

Dr. Christian van Gelderen, director of the private Fleni clinic, said *Donoso died from injuries suffered in a fall from a horse during a match last weekend while competing in Pilar, 45 miles northwest of Buenos Aires.*

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/15988422.htm


----------



## Pistoff

In Memoriam 
Click to this site at: http://pchelptips.tripod.com/pchelptips.html
Scroll down to latest Devs.
*Right click on 'Veteran Salute' and save target as*---(whatever directory of your choosing)
The file is 6.05 MB
Enjoy!
PS - If you cannot 'save as', I can however change formats to SWF, AVI, Mpeg 2 , 3 , or 4 and email or PM you.
I will leave this up untill 11/18.


----------



## angelize56

Pistoff said:


> *I'm going in for disc surgery on the 13th of this month.  Thus I will have more time to harass all of you for awhile. :up:*


Best of luck for your surgery and a speedy recovery!!! *Healing Hugs*


----------



## Pistoff

angelize56 said:


> Best of luck for your surgery and a speedy recovery!!! *Healing Hugs*


 Thank You


----------



## help4me

More healing *HUGS* for you ..... Hope all goes well Pistoff


----------



## Pistoff

help4me said:


> More healing *HUGS* for you ..... Hope all goes well Pistoff


 Thank You and the same for you and your family


----------



## LANMaster

Good luck with your surgery today, pist.
You're in my prayers.


----------



## LANMaster

angelize56 said:


> Another old-timer gone...
> 
> Nov 10, 5:44 PM EST
> 
> *Oscar-Winning Actor Jack Palance Dies*
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP) -- J*ack Palance, the craggy-faced menace in "Shane," "Sudden Fear" and other films who turned to comedy at 70 with his Oscar-winning self-parody in "City Slickers," died Friday.*
> 
> Palance *died of natural causes at his home in Montecito, Calif., surrounded by family,* said spokesman Dick Guttman. *He was 85, according to Associated Press records, but his family gave his age as 87.*
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/O/OBIT_PALANCE?SITE=MIPOR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


I guess now they'll never find Curly's gold.


----------



## hewee

hope your surgery goes well too.


----------



## LANMaster

Well, Pist, How did it go?


----------



## angelize56

I think it might be a few days before we hear from PO! 

Get well soon PO!!!


----------



## angelize56

*I just wanted to remember my Dad, Harold on what would have been his 76th birthday today...I love you Dad... November 15th, 1930 - August 20th, 1988*


----------



## bill.aam

Breaking News: Bo Schembechler has Died  

By 7 Action News Team
November 17, 2006

Legendary University of Michigan football coach Bo Schembechler has died. He collapsed Friday morning at Channel 7s Broadcast House as he prepared to tape the Big Ten Ticket show.

Schemechler passed away at Providence Hospital in Southfield. He was taken to the hospital by paramedics Friday morning.

The former coach had 2 major heart attacks and 2 quadruple bypass surgeries.

Just 2 weeks ago, he had a pacemaker implanted.


----------



## katonca

bill.aam said:


> Breaking News: Bo Schembechler has Died
> 
> By 7 Action News Team
> November 17, 2006
> 
> Legendary University of Michigan football coach Bo Schembechler has died. He collapsed Friday morning at Channel 7s Broadcast House as he prepared to tape the Big Ten Ticket show.
> 
> Schemechler passed away at Providence Hospital in Southfield. He was taken to the hospital by paramedics Friday morning.
> 
> The former coach had 2 major heart attacks and 2 quadruple bypass surgeries.
> 
> Just 2 weeks ago, he had a pacemaker implanted.


Tragic loss, will always be remembered in Michigan and Ohio


----------



## LANMaster

I hope that he had his soul right with the Lord. :up:


----------



## JEBWrench

The man was the greatest coach of all times, and a caring soul and a fine human being. He taught his kids more than just how to win football games, he taught them how to live good, honest lives. :up:


----------



## ekim68

Too bad for Bo. Right on the verge of one of the great games this year.


----------



## SIR****TMG

My neighbor died of a cocaine overdose friday......left a baby and a future wife


----------



## hewee

So very sorry to hear that SIR****TMG.


----------



## JEBWrench

TMG, that's awful.  My condolences to them.


----------



## angelize56

That's a shame SIR...


----------



## poochee

Sir Tmg...Very sad.


----------



## Scotiagirl

The man that turned me on to Celtic Music, passed away after a very courageous battle with cancer, to hear him was to love him 

John Allan Cameron, one of Canada's music pioneers who was born in Cape Breton, has died in Toronto after a lengthy battle with bone cancer. He was 67.

The entertainer influenced a generation of artists, and fans say he was Celtic when the genre wasn't cool.

Celtic entertainer John Allan Cameron, shown being presented with the Order of Canada by then Gov. Gen. Adrienne Clarkson in 2003, has died.Celtic entertainer John Allan Cameron, shown being presented with the Order of Canada by then Gov. Gen. Adrienne Clarkson in 2003, has died.
(Johnathan Hayward/Canadian Press) 

Cameron, who was diagnosed with thyroid cancer in the 1980s and didn't perform for two years, died Wednesday morning. 

People in the music business say they will continue to affectionately refer to Cameron as the "godfather" of Celtic music in Canada.

During the 1960s and '70s, Cameron led the charge for traditional Scottish music. Gradually, he won the loyalty of thousands of music lovers from coast to coast.

His ability to play Scottish pipe and fiddle tunes on the guitar was a surefire crowd pleaser everywhere, even at the Grand Old Opry in Nashville, where he appeared in 1972 as an unknown.
Continue Article
&lt;A TARGET="_blank" HREF="http://ad.doubleclick.net/click%3Bh=v8/34a7/3/0/%2a/c%3B58358586%3B3-0%3B0%3B11710808%3B4307-300/250%3B19089355/19107250/1%3B%3B%7Esscs%3D%3fhttp://www.ubs.com/1/e/canada/national3.html"&gt;&lt;IMG SRC="http://m1.2mdn.net/1332970/Everyone_300x250_National.gif" BORDER=0&gt;&lt;/A&gt;

"I was more surprised than any of them," Cameron once said in an interview. "I knew the audience was with me, but I didn't expect the response, which was about two minutes of an ovation."

Born in Mabou, N.S., on Dec. 16, 1938, to a family of fiddlers, he started playing guitar in public at age 12.

John Allan Cameron was a surefire crowd pleaser on the stage. John Allan Cameron was a surefire crowd pleaser on the stage.
(CBC) 

He studied for the priesthood in Ottawa, but got a papal dispensation in 1964 and went on to study at St. Francis Xavier University.

Cameron began his career with the Don Messer Show and Singalong Jubilee on CBC, then became an opening act for Canadian songbird Anne Murray.

He made a name for himself playing reels and jigs on the guitar instead of the fiddle or bagpipe.

Cameron recognized by Canadians

The John Allan Cameron Show, which was on national television from 1975-76, made him a household name in Canada. The Montreal-based program also introduced Canadians to talented performers, including the legendary Stan Rogers.

On CBC, Cameron had his own half-hour show from Halifax in 1979-81.

He also sang at the Mariposa, Newport, Atlantic and Winnipeg folk festivals, and played in coffee shops across Canada.

Cameron also performed at and produced shows for Canadian military bases in Germany and the Middle East, and began his own Glencoe label, which recorded his Freeborn Man and Good Times albums.

Cameron was named to the Order of Canada in 2003.

His work is seen as the spark that lit the resurgence of the traditional art form in the past two decades. The Rankins, the Barra MacNeils, Natalie MacMaster and Ashley MacIsaac can all attribute some of their success to his trailblazing efforts.

Before entering politics, Nova Scotia Premier Rodney MacDonald often played fiddle in concerts with Cameron.

Cameron was always less concerned about the business of music than he was about entertaining his audience, MacDonald said.

"If he was on a stage, he loved it," he said. "He enjoyed playing for those who were there and he would play music that would be part of a bigger atmosphere and that was really engaging to people.

"I think people respected that and responded to it."


----------



## angelize56

Fri, Nov. 24, 2006

*Former pitcher Pat Dobson dies at 64*

JANIE McCAULEY

Associated Press

SAN FRANCISCO -* Pat Dobson was part of an illustrious pitching staff in Baltimore and a savvy scouting department with the San Francisco Giants*, touching everyone from Earl Weaver to Brian Sabean along the way. Dobson, one of four starters to win 20 games for the Orioles in 1971, *died suddenly Wednesday night in the San Diego area, the San Francisco Giants said Thursday. He was 64.*

Throwing big curveballs and telling hearty jokes, Dobson made many friends in baseball. This year, his ninth with the Giants, he was a special assistant to Sabean, the team's general manager.

The club didn't immediately release details about the cause of death. But *USA Today reported on its Web site that Dobson's wife, Kathe, said he died one day after being diagnosed with leukemia.*

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/16085017.htm


----------



## reepnorp

A friend of a friend of mine died over the weekend. Although I did not know the girl, I just wanted to do something in her memory. Seeing how it's affecting my friend is a terrible experience. Wanting to be there for her when there isn't a damn thing you can do to help them, just the utter realization that we don't know what might happen, really sucks. And just a note, the article I'm pasting here is translated roughly from an Austrian website. You are in our prayers, Kathryn. 

*The Death occured on the Birthday*
Mourning after the Train Accident : Two Youths hit by Train, Exchange Student Dies

Klaus : For the past three months a Canadian Exchange Student lived in Bregenz. This Saturday was supposed to be a specials day : the party for her 18th birthday. For her birthday Kathrin wanted party at the Röthner Club "K-Shake".

From Bregenz the youths arrived on the regional train at 9pm  then the group crossed the tracks behind the still stopped train. "They wanted to get to the other side to catch the bus to the club" said police. Even though there was an underpass right by the place of the accident, they chose to take the shortcut over the tracks.

What the youth did not see was the EC566 from Wien quickly approaching with 140km/h on Track 2. The staff from Eurocity and the regional train sounded several warning. Still even the emergency brake, with a stopping distance of 600 meters, could not prevent a collision.

A 16 year old from Lustenau and the approximately two years older exchange student from Toronto could not get off the tracks quickly enough, were hit by the train and hurled away by the suction.

Though the youth from Lustenau survivied with head, shoulder and foot injuries, the Canadian remained 20 meters away from the train platform - motionless.

Two emergency response teams fought for 40 minutes to save the young womans life. Without sucess. The youth who witnessed the horrible accident are being cared for by the Crisis Intervention Team (KIT).

Still in the night the Canadian Police informed the parents of the tragic news. The Staatsanwaltschaft have cleared the body, and Kathrin can now be transferred home.

After the train accident in Klaus, many concerns were raised baout the safety at the trainstation in Klaus. Mayor Werner Müller is convinced that everything that could be done, has already been done. Even the suggestion that the bus for the club stop on the otherside of the street is not practical, says Mayor Müller. Because then the youth comeing from Bludenz would run across the tracks. Since the trains from Bludenz and Bregenz arrive approximately 20 minutes apart, the bus could only be on one side or the other. States the busdriver who was working Saturday. The Disco-Shuttle is inservice twice a month when the club K-Shake is open for those 16 and older. It seems some youths are not heeding the tragedy of Saturday, as Sunday and Monday several youths were seen crossing the tracks.

And here's some more: http://www.sootoday.com/content/news/full_story.asp?StoryNumber=21148


----------



## poochee

reepnorp said:


> A friend of a friend of mine died over the weekend. Although I did not know the girl, I just wanted to do something in her memory. Seeing how it's affecting my friend is a terrible experience. Wanting to be there for her when there isn't a damn thing you can do to help them, just the utter realization that we don't know what might happen, really sucks. And just a note, the article I'm pasting here is translated roughly from an Austrian website. You are in our prayers, Kathryn.
> 
> *The Death occured on the Birthday*
> Mourning after the Train Accident : Two Youths hit by Train, Exchange Student Dies
> 
> Klaus : For the past three months a Canadian Exchange Student lived in Bregenz. This Saturday was supposed to be a specials day : the party for her 18th birthday. For her birthday Kathrin wanted party at the Röthner Club "K-Shake".
> 
> From Bregenz the youths arrived on the regional train at 9pm  then the group crossed the tracks behind the still stopped train. "They wanted to get to the other side to catch the bus to the club" said police. Even though there was an underpass right by the place of the accident, they chose to take the shortcut over the tracks.
> 
> What the youth did not see was the EC566 from Wien quickly approaching with 140km/h on Track 2. The staff from Eurocity and the regional train sounded several warning. Still even the emergency brake, with a stopping distance of 600 meters, could not prevent a collision.
> 
> A 16 year old from Lustenau and the approximately two years older exchange student from Toronto could not get off the tracks quickly enough, were hit by the train and hurled away by the suction.
> 
> Though the youth from Lustenau survivied with head, shoulder and foot injuries, the Canadian remained 20 meters away from the train platform - motionless.
> 
> Two emergency response teams fought for 40 minutes to save the young womans life. Without sucess. The youth who witnessed the horrible accident are being cared for by the Crisis Intervention Team (KIT).
> 
> Still in the night the Canadian Police informed the parents of the tragic news. The Staatsanwaltschaft have cleared the body, and Kathrin can now be transferred home.
> 
> After the train accident in Klaus, many concerns were raised baout the safety at the trainstation in Klaus. Mayor Werner Müller is convinced that everything that could be done, has already been done. Even the suggestion that the bus for the club stop on the otherside of the street is not practical, says Mayor Müller. Because then the youth comeing from Bludenz would run across the tracks. Since the trains from Bludenz and Bregenz arrive approximately 20 minutes apart, the bus could only be on one side or the other. States the busdriver who was working Saturday. The Disco-Shuttle is inservice twice a month when the club K-Shake is open for those 16 and older. It seems some youths are not heeding the tragedy of Saturday, as Sunday and Monday several youths were seen crossing the tracks.
> 
> And here's some more: http://www.sootoday.com/content/news/full_story.asp?StoryNumber=21148


My condolences to your friend and Kathryns family. Very sad.


----------



## angelize56

reepnorp: I'm very sorry to hear of the tragic loss of Kathryn...God bless her in Heaven....


----------



## LANMaster

Jeane Kirkpatrick

There's a woman I would have elected US President without blinking an eye.

Jeane Kirkpatrick, a former U.N. ambassador and member of President Reagan's foreign policy team, died last night at the age of 80. 
The American Enterprise Institute, where she served as a senior fellow, made the announcement on its website.

"The United States has lost a great patriot and champion of freedom, and AEI mourns our beloved colleague," the statement said.


----------



## poochee

May she rest in peace!


----------



## poochee

`Raymond' dad Peter Boyle dies in NYC
By DEEPTI HAJELA, Associated Press Writer
Last Updated 10:25 am PST Wednesday, December 13, 2006

NEW YORK (AP) - Peter Boyle, the actor who transformed from an angry workingman in "Joe" to a tap-dancing monster in "Young Frankenstein" and finally the comically grouchy father on "Everybody Loves Raymond," has died. He was 71.
Boyle died Tuesday evening at New York Presbyterian Hospital. He had been suffering from multiple myeloma and heart disease, said his publicist, Jennifer Plante.

A member of the Christian Brothers religious order who turned to acting, the tall, prematurely balding Boyle gained notice in the title role of the 1970 sleeper hit "Joe," playing an angry, murderous bigot at odds with the emerging hippie youth culture.

Briefly typecast in tough, irate roles, Boyle began to escape the image as Robert Redford's campaign manager in "The Candidate" and left it behind entirely after "Young Frankenstein," Mel Brooks' 1974 send-up of horror films. The latter movie's defining moment came when Gene Wilder, as scientist Frederick Frankenstein, introduced his creation to an upscale audience. Boyle, decked out in tails, performed a song-and-dance routine to the Irving Berlin classic "Puttin' On the Ritz."
It showed another side of Boyle, one that would be best exploited in the sitcom "Everybody Loves Raymond," in which he played curmudgeonly paterfamilias Frank Barone for 10 years.

"He's just obnoxious in a nice way, just for laughs," Boyle said of the character in a 2001 interview. "It's a very sweet experience having this (success) happen at a time when you basically go back over your life and see every mistake you ever made."

When Boyle tried out for the role opposite series star Ray Romano's Ray Barone, however, he was kept waiting for his audition - and he was not happy.

"He came in all hot and angry," recalled the show's creator, Phil Rosenthal, "and I hired him because I was afraid of him." But Rosenthal also noted: "I knew right away that he had a comic presence."

Boyle had first come to the public's attention more than a quarter century before, in the critically acclaimed "Joe." He met his wife, Loraine Alterman, on the set of "Young Frankenstein" when she visited as a reporter for Rolling Stone magazine and Boyle, still in monster makeup, asked her for a date.

On television, he starred in "Joe Bash," an acclaimed but short-lived 1986 "dramedy" in which he played a lonely beat cop. He won an Emmy in 1996 for his guest-starring role in an episode of "The X Files," and he was nominated for "Everybody Loves Raymond" and for the 1977 TV film "Tail Gunner Joe," in which he played Sen. Joseph McCarthy.

In the 1976 film "Taxi Driver," he was the cabbie-philosopher Wizard, who counseled Robert DeNiro's violent Travis Bickle.

He did dozens of other films, including "T.R. Baskin," "F.I.S.T.," "Johnny Dangerously," "Conspiracy: Trial of the Chicago 8" (as activist David Dellinger), "The Dream Team," "Monster's Ball," "The Santa Claus," "The Santa Claus 2," "While You Were Sleeping" (in a charming turn as Sandra Bullock's future father-in-law) and "Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed."

Rest at:
http://dwb.sacbee.com/24hour/front/story/3445985p-12634059c.html


----------



## angelize56

I knew that's who you were going to post about...I was going to but caught up in the darkside!


----------



## poochee

angelize56 said:


> I knew that's who you were going to post about...I was going to but caught up in the darkside!


Oops! Careful, that darkside will suck all the energy out of you!

He was a really funny guy. I still watch the reruns.


----------



## LANMaster

Bummer about Peter Boyle.

This was my avatar for a while in here;


----------



## lexmarks567

Yeah I liked peter boyle I was going to post something but you beat me to it


----------



## Chicon

Joseph Barbera, the father of Tom & Jerry, died on December 18, 2006. He was 95 years old.

http://www.tomandjerryonline.com/


----------



## angelize56

He lived a long, fruitful life!


----------



## poochee

angelize56 said:


> He lived a long, fruitful life!


:up:


----------



## poochee

*'Jeffersons' actor Mike Evans dies at 57* 
The Associated Press
Last Updated 6:50 am PST Friday, December 22, 2006

Actor Mike Evans, best known as Lionel Jefferson in the TV sitcoms "All in the Family" and "The Jeffersons," has died. He was 57.

Evans died of throat cancer Dec. 14 at his mother's home in Twentynine Palms, said his niece, Chrystal Evans.

Evans, along with Eric Monte, also created and wrote for "Good Times," one of the first TV sitcoms that featured a primarily black cast.

Michael Jonas Evans was born Nov. 3, 1949, in Salisbury, N.C. His father, Theodore Evans Sr., was a dentist while his mother, Annie Sue Evans, was a school teacher.

The family moved to Los Angeles when Evans was a child.

He studied acting at Los Angeles City College before getting the role of Lionel Jefferson in 1970s situation comedy "All in the Family."

Evans kept the role of Lionel when "The Jeffersons" launched in 1975. The hit show was a spinoff featuring bigoted Archie Bunker's black neighbors in Queens who "move on up to the East Side" of Manhattan.

Rest at:
http://www.sacbee.com/114/story/96927.html


----------



## angelize56

Awww...sorry to hear that about "Lionel"....


----------



## poochee

Singer James Brown, the 'Godfather of Soul,' dies at 73 in U.S.
By GREG BLUESTEIN, - Associated Press Writer
Published 2:54 am PST Monday, December 25, 2006

James Brown, the dynamic, pompadoured "Godfather of Soul," whose rasping vocals and revolutionary rhythms made him a founder of rap, funk and disco, died early Monday in Atlanta, his agent said. He was 73.

Brown was hospitalized Sunday at Emory Crawford Long Hospital with pneumonia and died around 1:45 a.m. Monday (0645 GMT), said his agent, Frank Copsidas, of Intrigue Music. Longtime friend Charles Bobbit was by his side, Copsidas said.

The cause of death was uncertain, Copsidas said. "We really don't know at this point what he died of," he said.

Pete Allman, a radio personality in Las Vegas who had been friends with Brown for 15 years, credited Brown with jump-starting his career and motivating him personally and professionally.

"He was a very positive person. There was no question he was the hardest working man in show business," Allman said. "I remember Mr. Brown as someone who always motivated me."

Along with Elvis Presley, Bob Dylan and a handful of others, Brown was one of the major musical influences of the past 50 years. At least one generation idolized him, and sometimes openly copied him.

His rapid-footed dancing inspired Mick Jagger and Michael Jackson among others. Songs such as David Bowie's "Fame," Prince's "Kiss," George Clinton's "Atomic Dog" and Sly and the Family Stone's "Sing a Simple Song" were clearly based on Brown's rhythms and vocal style.

If Brown's claim to the invention of soul can be challenged by fans of Ray Charles and Sam Cooke, then his rights to the genres of rap, disco and funk are beyond question. He was to rhythm and dance music what Dylan was to lyrics: the unchallenged popular innovator.

"James presented obviously the best grooves," rapper Chuck D of Public Enemy once told The Associated Press. "To this day, there has been no one near as funky. No one's coming even close."

His hit singles include such classics as "Out of Sight," "(Get Up I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine," "I Got You (I Feel Good)" and "Say It Loud - I'm Black and I'm Proud," a landmark 1968 statement of racial pride.

"I clearly remember we were calling ourselves colored, and after the song, we were calling ourselves black," Brown said in a 2003 AP interview. "The song showed even people to that day that lyrics and music and a song can change society."

He won a Grammy award for lifetime achievement in 1992, as well as Grammys in 1965 for "Papa's Got a Brand New Bag" (best R&B recording) and for "Living In America" in 1987 (best R&B vocal performance, male.) He was one of the initial artists inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 1986, along with Presley, Chuck Berry and other founding fathers.

He triumphed despite an often unhappy personal life. Brown, who lived in Beech Island near the Georgia line, spent more than two years in a South Carolina prison for aggravated assault and failing to stop for a police officer. After his release on in 1991, Brown said he wanted to "try to straighten out" rock music.

From the 1950s, when Brown had his first R&B hit, "Please, Please, Please" in 1956, through the mid-1970s, Brown went on a frenzy of cross-country tours, concerts and new songs. He earned the nickname "The Hardest Working Man in Show Business."

With his tight pants, shimmering feet, eye makeup and outrageous hair, Brown set the stage for younger stars such as Michael Jackson and Prince.

In 1986, he was inducted in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. And rap stars of recent years overwhelmingly have borrowed his lyrics with a digital technique called sampling.

Brown's work has been replayed by the Fat Boys, Ice-T, Public Enemy and a host of other rappers. "The music out there is only as good as my last record," Brown joked in a 1989 interview with Rolling Stone magazine.

"Disco is James Brown, hip-hop is James Brown, rap is James Brown; you know what I'm saying? You hear all the rappers, 90 percent of their music is me," he told the AP in 2003.

Born in poverty in Barnwell, South Carolina, in 1933, he was abandoned as a 4-year-old to the care of relatives and friends and grew up on the streets of Augusta, Georgia, in an "ill-repute area," as he once called it. There he learned to wheel and deal.

Continue reading on next page

Rest at: www.sacbee.com


----------



## angelize56

Now that death was a shock!


----------



## poochee

angelize56 said:


> Now that death was a shock!


Yep! We know not the day not the hour!


----------



## poochee

angelize56 said:


> Now that death was a shock!


Yep! We know not the day nor the hour!


----------



## angelize56

poochee said:


> Yep! We know not the day nor the hour!


I don't think I'd want to know...but it would be nice to know just long enough to let all those we know and love how much we love them just one more time! 

Merry Christmas dear poochee!!


----------



## poochee

angelize56 said:


> I don't think I'd want to know...but it would be nice to know just long enough to let all those we know and love how much we love them just one more time!
> 
> Merry Christmas dear poochee!!


The same to you and William!


----------



## poochee

Update on Brown

ATLANTA (AP) - James Brown, the dynamic, pompadoured "Godfather of Soul," whose revolutionary rhythms, rough voice and flashing footwork influenced generations of musicians from rock to rap, died early Christmas morning. He was 73.

Brown was hospitalized with *pneumonia* at Emory Crawford Long Hospital on Sunday and died of *heart failure *around 1:45 a.m. Monday, said his agent, Frank Copsidas of Intrigue Music.

He initially seemed fine at the hospital and even told people that he planned to be on stage in New York on New Year's Eve, Copsidas said.


----------



## teengeekgrrl

James Brown... wow. I can't believe it... 

Merry Christmas poochee and Marlene!  *hugs*


----------



## poochee

teengeekgrrl said:


> James Brown... wow. I can't believe it...
> 
> Merry Christmas poochee and Marlene!  *hugs*


Hope your Christmas is a Merry one!


----------



## Gabriel

Sad to hear of James Browns passing


----------



## eggplant43

President Gerald Ford died today.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, thanks eggplant43. He made it a long way...


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> President Gerald Ford died today.


----------



## lexmarks567

poochee said:


>


http://www.comcast.net/news/index.jsp?cat=GENERAL&fn=/2006/12/27/549559.html&cvqh=itn_fordobit


----------



## angelize56

Too young and too tragic...

Dec. 27, 2006, 4:28 PM

*Ex-baseball player Chris Brown dies after fire*

By RICHARD STEWART

*Former major league baseball third baseman Chris Brown died in a Houston hospital Tuesday, almost a month after a house he owned in Sugar Land mysteriously caught on fire.*

Sugar Land police spokesman Doug Adolph said *Brown, 45, arrived at Southwest Memorial Hermann Hospital with burns on Nov. 30 after his unoccupied house in the 2900 block of Deer Creek burned.

Investigators considered the fire, reported at 1:26 a.m., to be suspicious, Adolph said. No charges were ever filed. Brown was never interviewed because of his injuries. He was later transferred to Memorial Hermann Hospital, where he died.*

The two-story house in the Sugar Wood subdivision was gutted. It now has plywood covering doors and windows, with little more than the brick shell remaining.

When firefighters arrived at the scene, they found the house totally engulfed in fire and worked to keep the fire from spreading to nearby houses, Adolph said. *There was no furniture in the house and no people were seen at the scene, Adolph said. Neighbors said it had been vacant for several months, he said.*

Brown, who *played for the San Francisco Giants, San Diego Padres and Detroit Tigers from 1984 to 1989,* was born in Jackson, Miss., and graduated from high school in Los Angeles, where he played on the same team as Darryl Strawberry.

*He was drafted by the Giants in 1979 and came to the major leagues in 1984. His major league career batting average was .269.*

An online biography said that *between 1984 and 1988 he missed more than 250 games, complaining of ailments ranging from an injured shoulder to a bad tooth.* 

*He led the Giants in hitting in both 1985 and 1986. In 1986 he had a .317 average and played in the All Star game in Houston, but his career was marred by a reputation for being a moody malingerer.*

He was traded to the Padres in 1987. The following year he was traded to Detroit.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/4428783.html


----------



## angelize56

Notable folk who passed away this year:

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...US&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2006-12-30-10-45-33


----------



## angelize56

Another gone far too young...

*Jared Nathan*

HOLLIS, N.H. (AP) _ *Jared Nathan, a former actor on the children's television show "Zoom," died Thursday. He was 21.*

Nathan, who lived in Nashua, was a third-year acting student at the Juilliard School in New York, friends said Thursday.* He was home on Christmas break. (I hope his last visit was a lovely and memorable one.... )

Nathan was a passenger in a car that crashed into a tree and overturned early Thursday morning in Hollis, authorities said. He died later at St. Joseph Hospital in Nashua.*

Nathan was 13 years old when he was selected for the 1999 revival of "Zoom," a public television show made by WGBH-TV in Boston that debuted in the 1970s. He was on the show for one season and would have been invited back had he not reached adolescence, said executive producer Kate Taylor.

*Although the show sought children with a "kid next door" demeanor, it quickly became clear that Nathan was also very talented as an actor*, Taylor said.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/nation/4434806.html


----------



## Skivvywaver

Marlene, I have read a few articles on Chris Brown and from what I am gathering this was an arson fire. 

I do not know if Mr. Brown started the fire and got involved or what but this is just weird. At any rate, he is dead way too young.


----------



## angelize56

Scott sweetness...good afternoon.... *HUGS*

Very strange case!! I wonder if they'll ever figure out the truth!


----------



## angelize56

Another man gone too young...

Jan 3, 10:43 AM EST
*
EarthLink CEO Dead at 49*

ATLANTA (AP) -- *Garry Betty, the president and chief executive of EarthLink Inc., has died from complications of cancer, the Internet service provider said Wednesday. He was 49.*

Betty joined EarthLink in 1996 and oversaw the company's growth from a regional ISP with 500,000 subscribers to a national service provider with more than 5 million. He took a medical leave of absence in November. *Atlanta-based EarthLink released no other information on his death.*

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/O/OBIT_BETTY?SITE=MIPOR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## angelize56

In loving memory of my Mom...Christine...who would have been 74 today.... She passed away in 1978 at age 45...I love you and miss you Mom!!  *HUGS*


----------



## angelize56

*Character actor Frank Campanella dies in Los Angeles at 87*

Associated Press

LOS ANGELES -* Frank Campanella, the hulking character actor who played tough guys in the 100-plus films and television shows he was in, has died. He was 87.*

The 6-foot-5-inch Campanella died Saturday at his San Fernando Valley home, his family said.

*"He always wanted to be an actor and kind of influenced me," his older brother, actor Joseph Campanella,* said.

One of Frank Campanella's most distinctive roles was his first - Mook the Moon Man on the TV series "Captain Video and His Video Rangers" in 1949. "Guardian of the Safety of the World", private citizen-scientist Captain Video, was assisted by teenage helper The Ranger in fighting off the evil Dr. Pauli of the Astroidal Society and other bad guys, including Nargola, Mook, Kul and Clysmok.

His movie credits included Judge Harper in the movie "Dick Tracy," Pops in "Pretty Woman," Frank the Doorman in "Beaches," Capt. Karl in "Overboard" and Col. Eastland in "The Flamingo Kid."

On television, he appeared on such shows as "The Fall Guy," "Hardcastle and McCormick," "St. Elsewhere," "The Love Boat," "Barnaby Jones," "Maude," "The Rockford Files," "All in the Family," "Kojak," "Route 66" and "Quincy M.E."

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/16375639.htm


----------



## angelize56

How sad...

Jan 6, 3:15 PM EST

*Bacharach-Dickinson Daughter Dies*

BEVERLY HILLS, Calif. (AP) -- *Nikki Bacharach, daughter of Burt Bacharach and Angie Dickinson, committed suicide,* the songwriter and actress said in a statement Friday.

*Nikki Bacharach, 40, suffered from Asperger's Disorder, a form of autism. She killed herself Thursday night at her condo,* said Linda Dozoretz, a spokeswoman for the family.

*"She quietly and peacefully committed suicide to escape the ravages to her brain brought on by Asperger's," *the statement said.

*Nikki Bacharach died of suffocation using a plastic bag and helium*,  said Mike Feiler of the Ventura County coroner's office.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...NT&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-01-06-15-15-57


----------



## flavia

link


> TOKYO -- Momofuku Ando, the Japanese inventor of instant noodles - a dish that has sustained American college students for decades - has died. He was 96.
> 
> Nissin Food Products Co., the company Ando founded, said on its Web site that he died Friday after suffering a heart attack.
> 
> Born in Taiwan, Ando founded his company in 1948 from a humble family operation. Faced with food shortages in post-World War II Japan, Ando thought a quality, convenient noodle product would help feed the masses.
> 
> In 1958, his "Chicken Ramen" - the first instant noodle - was introduced after many trials. Following its success, the company added other products, such as the "Cup Noodle" in 1971.


 He had a good innings and I guess will be fondly remembered by many who have been college students.


----------



## poochee

angelize56 said:


> How sad...
> 
> Jan 6, 3:15 PM EST
> 
> *Bacharach-Dickinson Daughter Dies*
> 
> BEVERLY HILLS, Calif. (AP) -- *Nikki Bacharach, daughter of Burt Bacharach and Angie Dickinson, committed suicide,* the songwriter and actress said in a statement Friday.
> 
> *Nikki Bacharach, 40, suffered from Asperger's Disorder, a form of autism. She killed herself Thursday night at her condo,* said Linda Dozoretz, a spokeswoman for the family.
> 
> *"She quietly and peacefully committed suicide to escape the ravages to her brain brought on by Asperger's," *the statement said.
> 
> *Nikki Bacharach died of suffocation using a plastic bag and helium*,  said Mike Feiler of the Ventura County coroner's office.
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...NT&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-01-06-15-15-57




Bacharach is one of my favorite composers.

Campanella was a great actor.


----------



## poochee

flavia said:


> link He had a good innings and I guess will be fondly remembered by many who have been college students.


He lived a long life!

Yes, those noodles helped out a lot!!


----------



## angelize56

Another man gone too young...

*Bobby Hamilton, longtime NASCAR driver, dies of cancer*

Posted: January 8, 2007

Associated Press

NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- *Bobby Hamilton paid his early bills driving a wrecker, got his NASCAR break driving a car used in "Days of Thunder" *and won the 2004 Craftsman Truck championship in his own truck.

*Following his death Sunday of cancer at the age of 49, Hamilton was remembered for his love of the sport, kindness and blue-collar persona. *

The death was shocking to people who had not seen him recently. His racing team announced only last month that Ken Schrader would drive its truck this season.

*"NASCAR is saddened by the passing of Bobby Hamilton," said Jim Hunter, NASCAR's vice president of communications. "Bobby was a great competitor, dedicated team owner and friend. Our thoughts and prayers go out to all of the Hamilton family." *

Hamilton was *diagnosed in February with head and neck cancer. A malignant growth was found when swelling from dental surgery did not go down.*  

http://www.sportingnews.com/yourturn/viewtopic.php?t=165773


----------



## angelize56

Lily Munster is gone... She's another one that was blessed with a long, fruitful life!

Jan 10, 2:56 PM EST

*`Munsters' Star Yvonne De Carlo Dies*

By BOB THOMAS

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- *Yvonne De Carlo, the beautiful star who played Moses' wife in "The Ten Commandments" but achieved her greatest popularity on TV's slapstick comedy "The Munsters," has died. She was 84.*

De Carlo died of natural causes Monday at the Motion Picture & Television facility in suburban Los Angeles, longtime friend and television producer Kevin Burns said Wednesday.

But for TV viewers, *she will always be known as Lily Munster in the 1964-1966 horror-movie spoof "The Munsters." *

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...NT&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-01-10-14-33-48


----------



## ekim68

angelize56 said:


> Lily Munster is gone... She's another one that was blessed with a long, fruitful life!
> 
> Jan 10, 2:56 PM EST
> 
> *`Munsters' Star Yvonne De Carlo Dies*
> 
> By BOB THOMAS
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP) -- *Yvonne De Carlo, the beautiful star who played Moses' wife in "The Ten Commandments" but achieved her greatest popularity on TV's slapstick comedy "The Munsters," has died. She was 84.*
> 
> De Carlo died of natural causes Monday at the Motion Picture & Television facility in suburban Los Angeles, longtime friend and television producer Kevin Burns said Wednesday.
> 
> But for TV viewers, *she will always be known as Lily Munster in the 1964-1966 horror-movie spoof "The Munsters." *
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...NT&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-01-10-14-33-48


Thanks angel. I was a Munster fan....Loved her hair..


----------



## angelize56

You're welcome ekim! She did have beautiful hair! :up:  Now she's with Herman and Grandpa Munster again!


----------



## angelize56

Jan 18, 9:55 AM EST

*Columnist Art Buchwald Dies at Age 81*

By DARLENE SUPERVILLE
Associated Press Writer

WASHINGTON (AP) -- *Columnist Art Buchwald, whose wry political and social satire made him a pillar of the nation's capital for more than four decades and earned him a Pulitzer Prize, has died,* his son said Thursday.

*Buchwald, 81, had refused dialysis treatments for his failing kidneys last year and was expected to die within weeks of moving to a hospice on Feb. 7. But he lived to return home and even write a book about his experiences.*

"The last year he had the opportunity for a victory lap and I think he was really grateful for it," said son Joel Buchwald, who was with his father when he died quietly in his Washington home late Wednesday. *"He had an opportunity to write his book about his experience and he went out the way he wanted to go, on his own terms."*

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...CS&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-01-18-09-55-20


----------



## ekim68

Bummer, I knew he was sick, but....He wrote some good stuff..


----------



## poochee

He was one of my favorites!


----------



## ekim68

Art Buchwald's Son Calls Past Year "A Rollercoaster"

NEW YORK Art Buchwald's only son, Joel, said caring for his ailing father for the past year had been a series of ups and downs, but he welcomed the chance to be with him and said during his final months he "had a great time."

"It had been a rollercoaster for the last year," the younger Buchwald told E&P Friday, just a day after word of his father's death from kidney failure was reported. "Everything changed every time we talked about [his illness.] You never knew what was going to happen."

http://www.editorandpublisher.com/eandp/news/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003535113


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye Denny.

*Denny Doherty of the Mamas and Papas dead at 66*

TORONTO (Reuters) - Denny Doherty, a member of the 1960s folk-rock group, the Mamas and the Papas, which was known for such hits as "California Dreamin'" and "Monday, Monday", has died at age 66.

http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...ERTY.xml&WTmodLoc=Home-C5-entertainmentNews-3


----------



## Gabriel

...


----------



## angelize56

Too bad about Denny......I loved the Mamas and the Papas when I was younger...actually still do!


----------



## poochee

angelize56 said:


> Too bad about Denny......I loved the Mamas and the Papas when I was younger...actually still do!


Same here.


----------



## angelize56

Actor Ron Carey died of a stroke at age 71... He played on "Barney Miller"....


----------



## angelize56

Sorry to hear of this...

an 28, 6:37 PM EST

*Angelina Jolie's Mother Dies of Cancer*

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- *Marcheline Bertrand, actress and mother of Angelina Jolie, has died of cancer, her daughter said Sunday.*

Bertrand died Saturday afternoon at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, Jolie said in a news release. No age was provided.

Jolie, her older brother, James Haven, and her boyfriend, Brad Pitt, were at the hospital Saturday, according to the news release.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...NT&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-01-28-18-37-55


----------



## ekim68

I know he was a horse, but I was rooting for him...

Kentucky Derby winner Barbaro put down

http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...ARBARO.xml&WTmodLoc=Home-C2-TopNews-newsOne-8


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I know he was a horse, but I was rooting for him...
> 
> Kentucky Derby winner Barbaro put down
> 
> http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...ARBARO.xml&WTmodLoc=Home-C2-TopNews-newsOne-8


Me too.


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye Molly....I'll miss you...

*Liberal commentator Molly Ivins dies*

AUSTIN, Texas, Jan. 31 (UPI) -- Molly Ivins, the tart-tongued writer who was one of the nation's best known liberal commentators, died Wednesday in Austin, Texas, of breast cancer at 62.

Ivins, whose career included stints in Minneapolis, New York, Denver and several Texas cities, used satire and humor to deliver her forceful opinions, the Austin (Texas) American-Statesman said.

http://www.upi.com/NewsTrack/view.php?StoryID=20070131-083532-3077r


----------



## eggplant43

Molly lives

Like Mark Twain, Molly Ivins treated us to the sound of America in her prose and style. She was the rare, gifted journalist whose work transcended the news that inspired it.

By Joe Conason



.

Feb. 2, 2007 | 

Impossible as it is to measure the magnitude of the loss of Molly Ivins, who died on Wednesday night of breast cancer at age 62, people across America are trying to express how important she was to them, what she meant to the nation, especially in recent years, and why we will miss her terribly. On the pages of newspapers, on the radio and on blogs, her passing has been marked with due respect.

Even her favorite goat, the president of the United States, understood that he must pay tribute to the tough Texas wiseass who saw right through "Dubya" and the political culture that produced him. I bet that would have made her chuckle.

What made Molly so special as a writer -- and raises her into an ink-stained pantheon alongside Mark Twain, A.J. Liebling, Murray Kempton, H.L. Mencken and other such greats -- was the American sound in her prose and the American style of her reporting. Her columns and essays -- and for that matter her wonderful, low, smoky voice, if you were lucky enough to hear her talk -- used her regional sensibility and experience to illuminate the wider world. She talked Texas but her subject was the universe.

Molly possessed the essential gifts of those few journalists whose work transcends the topical moment. With seemingly little effort and remarkably few words, she could pinpoint a scene or a character or an entire political system. She tossed off flashing observations like a circus knife thrower. When she put down a scoundrel, he stayed down (even if he won the next election). And of course she brought a woman's perspective into what was (and still remains) a male-dominated vocation, which made her insights into the boys club of politics sharper and deadlier.

Behind her beautiful, gleeful grin there was no real malice, however, not even toward the most deserving. She didn't hate anybody, not even the state representative whose intelligence she compared to that of a potted plant. Besides, they had to respect her because, back in the day, she could drink them all under the table.

What distinguished Molly from the few who might be considered her peers today were her indefatigable liberalism and her unfashionable idealism. Most political columnists, especially when they achieve her level of mainstream success, with syndication in more than 300 newspapers, tend to cultivate a certain emotional distance from such passions. They definitely prefer not to be tagged as liberal, perhaps because most newspapers continue to be controlled by conservative Republicans.

But she didn't pretend not to care, and she didn't pretend to be a centrist or an aloof observer. She despised pretension and pomposity of all kinds. (Indeed, she was as likely to make fun of herself as anybody else.) Just as she wouldn't dull down her prose to satisfy censorious editors, she saw no reason to soften her opposition to prejudice, poverty and war so she would seem more moderate.

Molly's freewheeling personality and radical honesty were reflected in her fundamental commitment to the Bill of Rights. When I spent an evening with her in Austin, Texas, two years ago, she said that she intended to devote more and more of her time to defense of the First Amendment, which she believed to be in real danger under corporate Republican rule.

As things turned out, unfortunately, she didn't have much time left and her remaining attention was usually drawn to more immediate issues. Often in the months before her death, she wrote about the war in Iraq, as one of a handful of prominent pundits who had correctly and courageously opposed that bloody misadventure from the beginning.

But her devotion to free speech, journalistic excellence and progressive politics lives on at the Texas Observer, the marvelous magazine that she edited for several years. Again unlike many of her peers in punditry, Molly believed firmly in building institutions that would nurture other talents. For three decades after she resigned from the magazine's editorship, she continued to raise the substantial amounts of money needed to sustain a liberal voice in her home state.

Those labors of love were repaid not only in the Observer's prizewinning reporting but at an amazing evening of tribute to her held by the magazine's supporters in Austin last October. The highlight of that raucous "BBQ" -- with a cast that included Garrison Keillor, Lewis Lapham, Roy Blount Jr., Jim Hightower and about 800 of her most ardent admirers -- was bald, brave, laughing Molly. Everybody who loved her is grateful today that we celebrated her life while she could still enjoy the occasion.

Now she is no longer among us. But in the pages of the Observer, and wherever people carry on in her generous, irrepressible, democratic spirit, Molly lives.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Goodbye Molly....I'll miss you...
> 
> *Liberal commentator Molly Ivins dies*
> 
> AUSTIN, Texas, Jan. 31 (UPI) -- Molly Ivins, the tart-tongued writer who was one of the nation's best known liberal commentators, died Wednesday in Austin, Texas, of breast cancer at 62.
> 
> Ivins, whose career included stints in Minneapolis, New York, Denver and several Texas cities, used satire and humor to deliver her forceful opinions, the Austin (Texas) American-Statesman said.
> 
> http://www.upi.com/NewsTrack/view.php?StoryID=20070131-083532-3077r


----------



## combsdon

.......gonna miss her writings...............


----------



## ekim68

Well said eggplant43...She's one-of-a-kind...And, we need more....


----------



## eggplant43

The thing I really liked about Molly besides her great good humor and common sense, was that she always saw that the Emperor had no clothes :up:


----------



## ekim68

Molly Ivins Shook the Walls With Her Clarion Call

Up to the walls of Jericho
She marched with a spear in her hand
Go blow them ram horns she cried
For the battle is in my hand

The walls have not come down, but they have been given a serious shaking.

That Jericho voice is stilled now.

Molly Ivins has been quieted.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/02/01/AR2007020101909.html


----------



## angelize56

"Could It Be I'm Falling in Love" was a special song for me and a boyfriend back in the 70's....

Feb 3, 6:02 PM EST

*Spinners Singer Billy Henderson Dies*

HOLLY HILL, Fla. (AP) -- *Singer Billy Henderson, a member of the band the Spinners who sang "I'll Be Around" and other hits, has died. He was 67.*

Henderson *died Friday of complications from diabetes at a Daytona Beach health care facility*, his wife, Barbara, said.

*The 1972 song "I'll Be Around" was part of a string of Top 20 Spinners hits that included "Could It Be I'm Falling in Love," "Then Came You" and "The Rubberband Man."*

The five-member band of high school friends formed in 1954 in Ferndale, Mich., a Detroit suburb. They went on to be nominated for six Grammy Awards and became the second black musical group to get a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...NT&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-02-03-18-02-57


----------



## angelize56

Another one gone far too young....how sad!  One of my favorite groups when I was younger!

Mar 10, 10:58 AM EST

*Lead Singer of the Band Boston Dies*

ATKINSON, N.H. (AP) -- *Brad Delp, the lead singer for the band Boston, was found dead Friday in his home in southern New Hampshire. He was 55.*

Atkinson police responded to a call for help at 1:20 p.m. and found Delp dead. Lt. William Baldwin said in a news release that there was no indication of foul play.

*"There was nothing disrupted in the house. He was a fairly healthy person from what we're able to ascertain," *Police Chief Philip Consentino told WMUR-TV.

Delp apparently was alone at the time, Baldwin said.

*The cause of death remained under investigation. Police said an incident report would not be available until Monday.*

Delp sang on Boston's 1976 hits "More than a Feeling" and "Long Time." He also sang on Boston's most recent album, "Corporate America," released in 2002.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...NT&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-03-10-10-58-42


----------



## LANMaster

Another Commedian commits suicide 

I'm sure this was posted elsewhere, but this is the thread for it.

*Richard Jeni*
























Played Jim Carey's best friend in The Mask. Better noted for his stand up act, though.
Was one of my favorites.

Apparently, shot himself in the face over the weekend. Was alive when paramedics arrived, but was pronounced DOA at the hospital.


----------



## angelize56

*'Annie Get Your Gun' Star Betty Hutton Has Died Aged 86*

By Staff
Mar 13, 2007

*The actress-and-singer's death in Palm Springs, California, was confirmed yesterday (12.03.07) by an anonymous friend of the star who refused to provide any further details, *including the time and cause of death.

Carl Bruno, the executor of her estate, said: *"I can neither confirm or deny the report. I'll be happy to talk about it tomorrow afternoon (13.03.07)." *Betty was renowned in Hollywood for her vivacious personality and sense of humour.

http://www.postchronicle.com/news/entertainment/tittletattle/article_21268875.shtml


----------



## angelize56

How tragic... Stinkin' drunk drivers!! 

Apr 5, 5:07 AM EDT

*'Christmas Story' Director Dies in Crash*

By JEREMIAH MARQUEZ
Associated Press Writer

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- *Bob Clark, whose film "A Christmas Story" became a seasonal fixture for its bittersweet cataloguing of holiday dreams and disappointments, was killed with his son in a car crash. He was 67.

Clark and Ariel Hanrath-Clark, 22, were traveling on the Pacific Coast Highway in the Pacific Palisades when they were killed Wednesday*, said Lyne Leavy, Clark's personal assistant.

*Their car was struck head-on by an SUV that a drunken driver steered into the wrong lane,* police said.

"It's a tragic day for all of us who knew and loved Bob Clark," said Scott Schwartz, who played the flagpole-licking character Flick in "A Christmas Story" and kept in touch with Clark over the years. *"Bob was a fun-lovin', jelly-roll kinda guy who will be sorely missed."*

The driver of the other vehicle, *Hector Velazquez-Nava, 24, of Los Angeles was arrested and booked for investigation of driving under the influence of alcohol and gross vehicular manslaughter.* He was being held on $100,000 bail.

*"The initial investigation has concluded that Nava was driving without a license northbound in the southbound lanes while under the influence of an alcoholic beverage,"* said Lt. Paul Vernon, a police spokesman.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...NT&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-04-05-05-07-09


----------



## ekim68

*Paralyzed NFL player Darryl Stingley dead at 55*

Former pro football wide receiver Darryl Stingley, a quadriplegic who became a symbol of the game's violence, died early this morning at Northwestern Memorial Hospital, according to the Cook County medical examiner's office. He was 55.

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-ex-stingley6apr06,0,2414768.story?coll=la-home-headlines

(I remember watching the game when he got paralyzed....)


----------



## angelize56

Apr 7, 8:32 AM EDT

*Soap Star Edward Mallory Dead at 76*

CUMBERLAND, Md. (AP) -- *Edward Mallory, who portrayed angst-ridden Dr. Bill Horton on the NBC daytime drama "Days of Our Lives" for 14 years, has died following a long illness, family members said. He was 76.*

Mallory had been ill for several years with a combination of ailments that she declined to *identify, his widow, Suzanne, said. He died Wednesday.

Mallory, of Salisbury, Pa., appeared on the soap opera from 1966 to 1980. He played an underdog surgeon who pined for and eventually married his brother's wife after years of keeping secret that he had fathered her son.*

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...NT&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-04-07-08-32-55


----------



## angelize56

He died doing what he loved the most...
*
BREAKING*

Apr 8, 8:08 PM EDT

*'B.C.' Cartoonist Johnny Hart Dies at 76*

By MARY ESCH
Associated Press Writer

ALBANY, N.Y. (AP) -- *Cartoonist Johnny Hart, whose award-winning "B.C." comic strip appeared in more than 1,300 newspapers worldwide, died Saturday while working at his home in Endicott.* He was 76.

*"He had a stroke," Hart's wife, Bobby, said Sunday. "He died at his storyboard."
*
"B.C.," populated by prehistoric cavemen and dinosaurs, was launched in 1958 and eventually appeared in more than 1,300 newspapers with an audience of 100 million, according to Creators Syndicate Inc., which distributes it.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-04-08-20-08-30


----------



## ekim68

That's too bad. I like B.C....Thanks for the heads up angel.....Not sure what to think of the year 2007, yet..


----------



## angelize56

You're welcome and Happy Easter if you celebrate it! 

I wonder if B.C. will continue on...


----------



## ekim68

angelize56 said:


> You're welcome and Happy Easter if you celebrate it!
> 
> I wonder if B.C. will continue on...


Thanks, we do celebrate it..We have a wonderful family close by. B.C. is mostly timeless, so I hope they continue it even with the old stuff..


----------



## Gabriel

Kurt Vonnegut died.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18066068/?GT1=9246


----------



## angielynn

Actor Roscoe Lee Browne, whose rich voice and dignified bearing brought him an Emmy Award and a Tony nomination, has died. He was 81.

Browne died early Wednesday at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center after a long battle with cancer, said Alan Nierob, a spokesman for the family.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18064694/


----------



## ekim68

Good grief, another one of my favorites..Don Ho.

_Don Ho, 76; singer was best known for '66 hit 'Tiny Bubbles'_

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-ho15apr15,0,2498420.story?coll=la-home-headlines

I saw him live in Honolulu in 1972..


----------



## angelize56

She lived a long and happy life! 96 and she was still working until last year! :up: 

Apr 18, 3:41 PM EDT

*Actress Kitty Carlisle Hart Dies at 96*

By ULA ILNYTZKY

NEW YORK (AP) -- *Kitty Carlisle Hart, whose long career spanned Broadway, opera, television and film, including the classic Marx Brothers movie "A Night at the Opera," has died at age 96*, her son said Wednesday.

Christopher Hart said his mother had been in and out of the hospital since contracting pneumonia over the Christmas holidays.

*"She passed away peacefully" Tuesday night at her Manhattan apartment, said Hart, who was at her side when she died. "She had such a wonderful life, and a great long run, it was a blessing."*

She had been touring around the country in her one-woman show "Here's to Life" until getting sick.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...NT&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-04-18-15-41-28


----------



## angelize56

I liked him as Rev. Alden on "Little House on the Prarie"......He lived a long, wonderful life though! :up:

May 1, 8:36 AM EDT

*Character Actor Dabbs Greer Dies at 90*

PASADENA, Calif. (AP) -- *Dabbs Greer, a veteran character actor who played the Rev. Robert Alden in the TV show "Little House on the Prairie," has died. He was 90.
*
Greer, a Missouri native, *died Saturday at Huntington Hospital after a battle with kidney and heart disease*, his neighbor, Bill Klukken, told the Los Angeles Times. B.J. Goodwin, coroner for McDonald County, Mo., confirmed the death to The Associated Press.

*Greer played "everyman" roles, from bus drivers to preachers and shopkeepers, in nearly 100 movies and hundreds of TV show episodes. He played a prison guard in the 1999 movie "The Green Mile."

He played storekeeper Mr. Jonus on "Gunsmoke" and also was the minister who married Mike and Carol Brady in 1969 on TV's "The Brady Bunch."*

Most of his work was in supporting roles, but Greer told the Albany, N.Y., Times Union in 2000: *"Every character actor, in their own little sphere, is the lead."*

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...NT&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-05-01-08-36-24


----------



## ekim68

Thanks angel. Another of my favorites.....At least he made it to 90...


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye old friend, on TV.....

*Tom Poston, a master at playing clueless sidekicks, dies at 85*

Tom Poston, a familiar comedic presence on television since the 1950s, when he was an Emmy Award-winning regular on "The Steve Allen Show" but who may be best remembered as the bumbling handyman on the popular situation comedy "Newhart," has died. He was 85.

The husband of actress Suzanne Pleshette, Poston died Monday at his home in Los Angeles after a brief illness, said family representative Tanner Gibson

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-poston2may02,0,3724260.story?coll=la-home-headlines


----------



## angelize56

You're welcome ekim...and sad to hear Tom died too...


----------



## poochee

*Two more deaths in the news. They lived a long life!*

Stewart Clah
TSE' DAA' KAAN, N.M. (AP) - Stewart Clah, a Navajo code talker who helped confound the Japanese during World War II and was awarded a Congressional Silver Medal, has died. He was 87.

Clah's family said he died Sunday in his sleep at his home in Tse' Daa' Kaan, an agricultural community in northwestern New Mexico.

The code talkers were an elite group of Navajo Marines who transmitted radio messages during the war in a coded version of their native language. The codes were never cracked by enemy forces; the talkers' existence was a military secret for decades after the war ended.

Twenty-nine original Navajo code talkers - the first group to graduate from training - were presented with the Congressional Gold Medal by President Bush in 2001. Others among the more than 300 Navajos who qualified as code talkers received the Congressional Silver Medal.

Clah's family members said he told them little about his war days but enjoyed swapping tales with fellow code talkers and often wore a code talker baseball cap with the words, "I served with pride."

Clah served in Midway, Saipan, Guam and Guadalcanal. In August 1945, he was stationed in Nagasaki, Japan, and spent the next four months occupying the empty, bombed-out city.

Pronounced "say da kahn," Clah's hometown used to be called Hogback, but the name was changed recently. The Navajo name means "rock grounded into the water," a reference to the gap in the topography created by the San Juan River.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*Louis G. Hill Jr.*

SARASOTA, Fla. (AP) - Louis G. Hill Jr., one of the Tuskegee Airmen who were the nation's first black military pilots, has died. He was 90.

Hill died April 25 of complications from a stroke, said his wife, Vilma.

He joined the Army in September 1941, three months before the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor. He later joined the Air Force program for black pilots in Tuskegee, Ala., and earned his wings in 1944, his wife said.

She said her husband was a B-25 bomber pilot and flight leader, but World War II ended before his unit deployed.

At the time he joined the military, white officers and enlisted men refused to salute the black officers, turning their heads instead, Vilma Hill said.

While he was attending officer candidate school at Camp Lee, Va., Louis Hill and 11 other black students decided not to sit together during meals as assigned. Instead, they took seats with white students in an attempt to integrate the hall, Vilma Hill said.

After the war, her husband taught high school English, chemistry and physics and lectured about his experience as a Tuskegee Airman, she said.

Excerpts from: www.sacbee.com


----------



## eggplant43

I didn't know Ralph, having only recently joined this community, but I now feel I know him, as this is probably the best obit I've ever seen:

http://www.billingsgazette.net/articles/2007/05/13/news/local/25-death.txt


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> I didn't know Ralph, having only recently joined this community, but I now feel I know him, as this is probably the best obit I've ever seen:
> 
> http://www.billingsgazette.net/articles/2007/05/13/news/local/25-death.txt


Great Obituary.:up: He was quite a person!


----------



## eggplant43

He clearly inspired so many people. He will be missed.


----------



## eggplant43

Jerry Falwell:

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aKmW0SdW8T_M&refer=home


----------



## LANMaster

Hi Bruce!


----------



## LANMaster

ekim68 said:


> Goodbye old friend, on TV.....
> 
> *Tom Poston, a master at playing clueless sidekicks, dies at 85*
> 
> Tom Poston, a familiar comedic presence on television since the 1950s, when he was an Emmy Award-winning regular on "The Steve Allen Show" but who may be best remembered as the bumbling handyman on the popular situation comedy "Newhart," has died. He was 85.
> 
> The husband of actress Suzanne Pleshette, Poston died Monday at his home in Los Angeles after a brief illness, said family representative Tanner Gibson
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-poston2may02,0,3724260.story?coll=la-home-headlines


I have a friend who's family was very close to the Poston's. I met Tom about half a dozen times, mostly just in passing. He seemed like a really nice person, though I did not know him well.


----------



## poochee

I liked Poston. RIP


----------



## ekim68

LANMaster said:


> I have a friend who's family was very close to the Poston's. I met Tom about half a dozen times, mostly just in passing. He seemed like a really nice person, though I did not know him well.


Did you ever have any conversations with him? He probably had some stories...


----------



## eggplant43

Another institution gone:

http://www.denverpost.com/headlines/ci_6003818


----------



## angelize56

Thanks Bruce for letting us know Charles Nelson Reilly has died....he was funny!


----------



## ekim68

Thanks eggplant...I always liked him...


----------



## Izme

God bless him, I grew up laughing at his crazy antics


----------



## poochee

*Wife of evangelist Billy Graham dies * *She is Heaven bound!* 
POSTED: 11:27 a.m. EDT, June 15, 2007

Story Highlights Ruth Graham died Thursday, surrounded by her husband and their five children
 "I am so grateful to the Lord that He gave me Ruth," Billy Graham said in statement
 She had been bedridden for months; recently treated for pneumonia 
 Ruth Graham was the author or co-author of 14 books

MONTREAT, North Carolina (AP) -- Ruth Graham, who surrendered dreams of missionary work in Tibet to marry a suitor who became the world's most renowned evangelist, died Thursday. She was 87.

Graham died at 5:05 p.m. at her home at Little Piney Cove, surrounded by her husband and all five of their children, according to a statement released by Larry Ross, Billy Graham's spokesman.

*"Ruth was my life partner, and we were called by God as a team," *Billy Graham said in a statement. "No one else could have borne the load that she carried. She was a vital and integral part of our ministry, and my work through the years would have been impossible without her encouragement and support. (Watch how Ruth Graham lived out her faith )

"I am so grateful to the Lord that He gave me Ruth, and especially for these last few years we've had in the mountains together. We've rekindled the romance of our youth, and my love for her continued to grow deeper every day. *I will miss her terribly, and look forward even more to the day I can join her in Heaven."*

Ruth Graham had been bedridden for months with degenerative osteoarthritis of the back and neck -- the result of a serious fall from a tree in 1974 while fixing a swing for grandchildren -- and underwent treatment for pneumonia two weeks ago. At her request, and in consultation with her family, she had stopped receiving nutrients through a feeding tube for the last few days, Ross said.

A public memorial service is scheduled for 2 p.m. Saturday at the Montreat Conference Center. A private interment service will be held the next day in Charlotte.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/06/14/ruth.graham.ap/index.html


----------



## poochee

*Billy Graham: Wife 'had a great reception in heaven'*

POSTED: 6:42 p.m. EDT, June 16, 2007 
Story Highlights NEW: Evangelist, who wasn't expected to speak, surprised crowd at wife's funeral
 Wife of the Rev. Billy Graham died Thursday at 87 after lengthy illness
 Recalled as spiritual stalwart who gave globe-trotting husband a solid foundation

MONTREAT, North Carolina (AP) -- Ruth Graham retained her beauty even in death and surely "had a great reception in heaven," an ailing Billy Graham told mourners who gathered Saturday to remember his beloved wife.

"I wish you could look in that casket because she's so beautiful," said Graham, clinging to his walker. "She was a wonderful woman."

Ruth Graham died Thursday at age 87 following a lengthy illness. Her husband's closest confidant, she was remembered as a spiritual stalwart and modest mentor who provided a solid foundation -- both biblically and geographically -- for her globe-trotting husband.

"The mama that we saw at home was the mama that the world saw," said their son, Franklin, who is now the head of the Billy Graham Evangelistic Association. He recalled his mother's headstrong and quirky nature, telling the crowd about the time she overcame a locked bedroom door by crawling on the roof, then throwing a cup of cold water through his window to wake him.

"I thank you mama for your example, for your love, for your wit, for your humor, for your craziness," he said. "I love you for all of it, and I'm going to miss you terribly."

After preaching to more than 210 million people around the world during a six-decade career, Billy Graham, 88, is largely confined to the couple's home in Montreat by several ailments, including prostate cancer and Parkinson's disease. He was not expected to speak Saturday but surprised the crowd with his words, perhaps spurred by the sight of his 19 grandchildren.

"God bless all these grandchildren. Some of them I haven't seen in a long time. Some of them I've never seen," he said, drawing laughter from the audience. "Lots of love to everyone, and thank you."

*"Though our hearts are heavy with loss, we dare rejoice, for Ruth is home with you," said the Rev. Richard White, Graham's pastor at Montreat Presbyterian. "Her sorrows are ended."*

*Her simple coffin, adorned with flowers, was chosen after son Franklin noticed inmates at the Louisiana State Penitentiary building the caskets for themselves and others who could not afford to purchase regular coffins.*

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/06/16/ruth.graham.ap/index.html


----------



## angelize56

I think the prisoner who made her coffin left behind a nice legacy for himself...:up:

I'm not sad Ruth has gone to Heaven...she suffered so much the past few years......I have the feeling Billy will be joining her soon...they were meant to be together for eternity...I would love to have found soulmates such as they did of each other! :up:


----------



## dotty999

Bernard Manning the british comedian died today, he was a larger than life character and we last saw him at a local theatre 12 months ago, he didn't look well then but soldiered on.
RIP


----------



## dts73

dotty999 said:


> Bernard Manning the british comedian died today, he was a larger than life character and we last saw him at a local theatre 12 months ago, he didn't look well then but soldiered on.
> RIP


Met Him once, big City fan he was too... See yah later Bernie...:up:


----------



## dotty999

dts73 said:


> Met Him once, big City fan he was too... See yah later Bernie...:up:


I liked him, I know he wasn't everyones cup of tea but he was a good 'un :up:


----------



## dts73

dotty999 said:


> I liked him, I know he wasn't everyones cup of tea but he was a good 'un :up:


Yeah even today on the news they were talking bad about him. The bloke loved His mum and everyone that went to The Embassy Club or anywhere for that matter to see him. Legend.


----------



## angelize56

I never heard of him...but my condolences nonetheless!


----------



## dts73

angelize56 said:


> I never heard of him...but my condolences nonetheless!


Hiya angelize,

Bernard Manning was, still is, a pretty famous, if not infamous, stand-up comic over here. Well in Manchester anyway. But he was renowned for his take no prisoners approach to comedy, and often mis-quoted and on the odd occasion totally quoted as being racist, sexist, homophobic, anti this, anti that, pro this and pro that. The fact of the matter was He spoke his mind. And with great humourous effect... Within context he was a very funny person that, adored his mother, did an amazing amount for charity in and around Manchester, took every single person that visited the Embassy Club as part of the community. And that was what it was about.. Community.

If You find the time to laugh at others yet find it hard to take a joke. **** off!


----------



## angelize56

*MSNBC Breaking News: Fashion house founder Liz Claiborne has died, company says*


----------



## angelize56

Hello dts73!  Thanks for filling me in on Bernard!


----------



## poochee

angelize56 said:


> *MSNBC Breaking News: Fashion house founder Liz Claiborne has died, company says*


RIP


----------



## ekim68

I just heard about that. Another icon gone...End of another era....(That's the trouble with 'time'....It keeps messing things up....)


----------



## ekim68

*Opera great Beverly Sills dies at age 78*

So sad...I knew she was sick, but....

http://www.upi.com/NewsTrack/Entertainment/2007/07/02/opera_great_beverly_sills_dies_at_age_78/1306/


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> *Opera great Beverly Sills dies at age 78*
> 
> So sad...I knew she was sick, but....
> 
> http://www.upi.com/NewsTrack/Entertainment/2007/07/02/opera_great_beverly_sills_dies_at_age_78/1306/


She was a great singer.


----------



## LANMaster

NASHVILLE, Tenn. (AP) - A publicist for Boots Randolph says the saxophonist, who wrote and recorded the instrumental hit "Yakety Sax," has died at age 80.


----------



## ekim68

Bummer...Another one of my favorites....Thanks LAN...And thank goodness he left us the music in the form of recordings, which I have several...


----------



## poochee

*Star tenor taken off life support*

POUGHKEEPSIE, New York (AP) -- Celebrated tenor Jerry Hadley was taken off life support Monday, nearly a week after an apparent suicide attempt left him with a severe brain injury.

Jerry Hadley's apparent suicide attempt left him with a severe brain injury.

The 55-year-old singer shot himself with an air rifle last Tuesday at his Clinton Corners home, several miles outside Poughkeepsie, according to state police. State troopers found him unconscious on his bedroom floor and he was taken to St. Francis Hospital in Poughkeepsie.

Hadley, a native of Manlius, Illinois, began his career in regional companies around the country. In the late 1970s, he was noticed by the late Beverly Sills, then general director of the New York City Opera, and was hired.

Officials said last week that Hadley was filing for bankruptcy and had been treated by a doctor for depression.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/Music/07/16/tenor.shot.ap/index.html


----------



## poochee

*(CNN) -- Tammy Faye Messner, the former televangelist and Christian singer who battled drug addiction and later inoperable cancer, died Friday morning, CNN's Larry King said Saturday night. He said the family had asked him to make the delayed announcement.*

Messner was a guest on "Larry King Live" on Thursday. She told him she couldn't swallow food, and weighed only 65 pounds.

King said the family postponed the death announcement for a day so family members could gather. Messner was cremated and interred in a remote part of Kansas at the Kansas-Oklahoma state line, King said.

"The family appreciates all of the well wishes of so many people," the talk show host said on CNN.

"She wanted a party," King added. "They're going to schedule a party in two to three weeks in Palm Springs, California. Her friends will be invited. And she wanted it to be a celebration.

"She died peacefully. Anyone who saw her on our show this week knew that she didn't have long." *I watched and it was apparent.*

King asked her Thursday if she were "a little scared."

She responded, "A little bit," adding that she mainly worried about her family. Watch Messner on King's show »

She made dramatic appearances on the now-defunct Christian PTL Network she started with then-husband Jim Bakker, its host. Before millions of viewers, she would often break into tears, prompting her trademark heavy mascara to run.

"Our family is deeply saddened by the news of the passing of Tammy Faye," Bakker said late Saturday. "She lived her life like the song she sang, 'If Life Hands You a Lemon, Make Lemonade.'

"My heart aches for my two children, Jamie Charles and Tammy Sue, who loved their mother dearly. They both told me their mom was so full of life that it is hard to believe she is gone."

Bakker said Tammy Sue stayed with her mother almost around-the-clock in the last year to help care for her.

"Tammy Faye's deep faith in God has kept her throughout her life as well as during these last days of her life. In her last 48 hours, she shared her faith in Jesus Christ on worldwide television with millions of people."

After divorcing Bakker, who became steeped in money and sex scandals, she married Christian construction magnate and former PTL contractor Roe Messner in 1993. She was married to Bakker for more than 30 years.

She underwent surgery for colon cancer in 1996. In 2004, she revealed that the disease had spread to her lungs, and in May 2007 she announced that her doctors had stopped trying to treat the illness.

In her appearance on CNN's "Larry King Live," Tammy Faye Messner was a shadow of her former self.

"I believe when I leave this Earth, because I love the Lord, I am going straight to heaven," she said.

King said she had sought the interview.

She told King she was bedridden most of the time, had trouble swallowing food -- hence the weight loss -- and was in near-constant pain.

But her sense of humor was still intact. On her Web site, she wrote on Monday, "I crave hamburgers and french fries with LOTS of ketchup! When I can eat that again, it will be a day of victory!"

Asked by King what she would most like to be remembered for, Messner replied, "well, my eyelashes." Messner wore heavy makeup -- her lip liner, eyeliner and eyebrows were tattooed on.

Born Tammy Faye LaValley in International Falls, Minnesota, she married Bakker in 1961. From 1966 to 1973, the Bakkers co-hosted "The 700 Club," on the Christian Broadcasting Network, founded by television evangelist and Christian Coalition founder the Rev. Pat Robertson.

They began The PTL Club -- with the initials standing for "Praise The Lord" or "People That Love" -- in 1974 and later expanded it into a television network. At the height of its popularity, PTL was bringing in more than $128 million annually and was carried on 1,300 cable systems with 12 million subscribers.

In 1978, the Heritage USA theme park opened at the network's headquarters in Fort Mill, South Carolina. The Heritage USA Grand Hotel was added in 1984 and a water park in 1986. That year, more than 6 million people visited the park, making it the nation's third most popular attraction after Walt Disney World and Disneyland.

On March 19, 1987, Jim Bakker resigned from PTL in the face of a scandal involving an affair seven years earlier with Jessica Hahn, a secretary he paid to keep quiet. Hahn received a one-time $115,000 payment and monthly interest payments from a $150,000 trust fund.

The following month, PTL filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection. Also in 1987, Tammy Faye Bakker was treated at the Betty Ford Center for prescription drug addiction.

And in December 1988, Jim Bakker was indicted for fraud and conspiring to defraud churchgoers of $158 million. Tammy Faye Bakker was not named in the indictment.

In 1989, Heritage USA and the Grand Hotel closed, and Jim Bakker was convicted of 24 counts of fraud and conspiracy and sentenced to 45 years in prison. Tammy Faye Bakker divorced him while he was incarcerated, and Jim Bakker was paroled in December 1994.

Asked by King on Thursday what she would change in her life if she could, Tammy Faye Messner replied, "I don't think about that, Larry, because that's just a waste of good brain space."

When King suggested that she might want to forget the PTL Club, she said, "I have gotten over that, thank God. That was a terrible, horribly bad experience."

Asked if she had a message for her fans, she replied: "I'd like to say that I genuinely love you, and I genuinely care, and I genuinely want to see you in heaven someday. I want you to find peace. I want you to find joy."

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/07/21/tammy.faye/index.html


----------



## eggplant43

Tom Snyder of `Tomorrow Show' Dies at 71

Monday, July 30, 2007; 12:10 PM

SAN FRANCISCO -- Tom Snyder, whose smoke-filled interviews were a staple of late-night television, has died after a struggle with leukemia. He was 71.

Snyder died Sunday in San Francisco from complications associated with leukemia, his longtime producer and friend Mike Horowicz told The Associated Press on Monday.

Known for his improvised, casual style and robust laughter, Snyder conducted a number of memorable interviews as host of NBC's "The Tomorrow Show." Among his guests were John Lennon, Charles Manson and Johnny Rotten of the Sex Pistols.

Snyder began his career as a radio reporter in Milwaukee in the 1960s, then moved into local television news. He anchored newscasts in Philadelphia and Los Angeles before moving to late night.

"He loved the broadcast business," said Marciarose Shestack, who co-anchored a noontime newscast with Snyder at KYW-TV in Philadelphia in the 1960s. "He was very surprising and very irreverent and not at all a typical newscaster."

In 1972, Snyder left news to host "The Tomorrow Show," which followed "The Tonight Show" with Johnny Carson.

His catch phrase for the show was: "Fire up a colortini, sit back, relax, and watch the pictures, now, as they fly through the air." Snyder smoked throughout his show, the cigarette cloud swirling around him during interviews.

He gained more fame when Dan Aykroyd lampooned him in the early days of "Saturday Night Live."

In 1995, he returned to late-night television as the host of "The Late Late Show with Tom Snyder" on CBS. The program followed David Letterman's "Late Show" until 1998, when Snyder was replaced by Craig Kilborn.

Snyder announced on his Web site in 2005 that he had chronic lymphocytic leukemia.

"When I was a kid leukemia was a death sentence," he wrote then. "Now, my doctors say it's treatable!"

Horowicz met Snyder in 1982 and worked with him at WABC in New York before producing the "Tom Snyder" television show.

"He was a great guy and very talented," Horowicz said.

_I always enjoyed his irreverence, his humor, and talking to his mom while he was broadcasting. _


----------



## poochee

RIP Tom.


----------



## LANMaster

Former San Francisco 49ers Coach Bill Walsh Dies at 75


----------



## RT

eggplant43 said:


> Tom Snyder of `Tomorrow Show' Dies at 71
> ~
> 
> _I always enjoyed his irreverence, his humor, and talking to his mom while he was broadcasting. _


Me too, plus his laugh - he didn't hold back. 
But one of the most chilling moments I recall was his interview with Charles Manson, very creepy late night TV.

I think both Snyder and Coach Walsh suffered from leukemia.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Wow, I remember Tom Snyder. I have always been a night owl at times. I liked Tom even if I was too young to fully grasp his point at times. He entertained me in the living room at home when he was the only light in the room and the only person still on our 5 channel reception from the antenna on the hill.

No more antenna these days for most I guess. I remember the tenna rotor on top of the TV and before that, my Dad making my older brother go turn it by hand. 

TV just isn't the same anymore. I watch old shows on cable most times because the new ones just suck. Classic movies are getting harder to find and Friday nights no longer have spook movies that were "supposed" to scare a kid. The old B&W horror movies are favorites here. Also I like reruns of the twilight zone and Hitchcock.

Wolfman Jack has been gone for years, the midnight special has rock and rolled on by. 

Tom is from a time when all the above was on TV. Even with my 200+ channels I find there is nothing to watch more and more. Gimmee back my 5 channels with something worth watching.


----------



## poochee

*Civil Rights Attorney Oliver Hill Dies*

By BOB LEWIS
The Associated Press
Sunday, August 5, 2007; 5:46 PM

RICHMOND, Va. -- Oliver W. Hill, a civil rights lawyer who was at the front of the legal effort that desegregated public schools, has died at *age 100*, a family friend said.

Hill died peacefully Sunday at his home during breakfast, said Joseph Morrissey, a friend of the Hill family.

In 1954, he was part of a series of lawsuits against racially segregated public schools that became the U.S. Supreme Court's landmark Brown v. Board of Education decision, which changed America's society by setting the foundation for integrated education.

"He was among the vanguard in seeking equal opportunity for all individuals, and he was steadfast in his commitment to effect change. He will be missed," said L. Douglas Wilder, who in 1989 became the nation's first elected black governor and was a confidant of Hill's. Wilder is now Richmond's mayor.

In 1940, Hill won his first civil rights case in Virginia, one that required equal pay for black and white teachers. Eight years later, he was the first black elected to Richmond's City Council since Reconstruction.

A lawsuit argued by Hill in 1951 on behalf of students protesting deplorable conditions at their high school for blacks in Farmville became one of five cases decided under Brown.

Those battles to end the Jim Crow era were dangerous ones for Hill and other civil rights leaders. Hill once received so many threats that he and his wife, Berensenia, would not allow their son to answer the telephone.

Excerpt from: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/08/05/AR2007080500734.html?hpid=topnews


----------



## poochee

-- Merv Griffin, the entertainer and multimillionaire entrepreneur, has died at 82, AP reports.

Per CNN


----------



## eggplant43

The end of an institution, I'll always remember his smile, and his laugh.


----------



## poochee

*Merv Griffin, 82, dies of prostate cancer*
Entertainer turned multimillionaire produced 'Jeopardy,' 'Wheel of Fortune' 
Updated: 12:13 p.m. PT Aug 12, 2007

LOS ANGELES - Merv Griffin, the big band-era crooner turned impresario who parlayed his Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune game shows into a multimillion-dollar empire, died Sunday. He was 82.

Griffin died of prostate cancer, according to a statement from his family that was released by Marcia Newberger, spokeswoman for The Griffin Group/Merv Griffin Entertainment.

From his beginning as a $100-a-week San Francisco radio singer, Griffin moved on as vocalist for Freddy Martins band, sometime film actor in films and TV game and talk show host, and made Forbes list of richest Americans several times.

His The Merv Griffin Show lasted more than 20 years, and Griffins said his capacity to listen contributed to his success.

If the host is sitting there thinking about his next joke, he isnt listening, Griffin reasoned in a recent interview.

But his biggest break financially came from inventing and producing Jeopardy in the 1960s and Wheel of Fortune in the 1970s. After they had become the hottest game shows on television, Griffin sold the rights to Coca Colas Columbia Pictures Television Unit for $250 million in 1986, retaining a share of the profits.

My father was a visionary, Griffins son, Tony Griffin, said in a statement issued Sunday. He loved business and continued his many projects and holdings even while hospitalized.

Excerpt from: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20236685/


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my favorites...Grew up with him on TV..


----------



## eggplant43

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601079&sid=aYSpR28rs1mw&refer=home


----------



## poochee

*Iconic philanthropist Brooke Astor dies at 105 * *A great lady.*
Astor was at the center of a highly publicized legal battle over her care

*Story Highlights*
She gave millions to the New York Public Library, Museum of Modern Art
"Money is like manure, it should be spread around," she once said
She helped found Harlem's Apollo Theater

NEW YORK (AP) -- Brooke Astor was the grand dame of New York City society and philanthropy -- a woman as comfortable in a Harlem youth center as she was in a Fifth Avenue penthouse.

She hobnobbed with the Queen of England and showed up on the streets of drug-ravaged neighborhoods to donate her fortune.

In the course of her rarefied existence, she gave away nearly $200 million.

*Her life's motto summed up her prodigious generosity in nine words: "Money is like manure, it should be spread around."*

One of city's most recognized ladies, Astor, 105, died Monday of pneumonia at Holly Hill, her Westchester County estate, family lawyer Kenneth Warner said.

Her death reverberated throughout New York.

"Brooke was a truly remarkable woman and an irreplaceable friend," longtime family friend David Rockefeller said. "She was the leading lady of New York in every sense of the word."

Although a legendary figure in New York City and feted with a famous gala on her 100th birthday in March 2002, Astor was mostly interested in putting the fortune that husband, Vincent Astor, *left to use where it would do the most to alleviate human misery.*

Her efforts won her a Presidential Medal of Freedom, the nation's highest civilian honor, in 1998.

Brooke Astor gave millions of dollars to what she called the city's "crown jewels" -- among them the New York Public Library, Carnegie Hall, the Museum of Natural History, Central Park, the Bronx Zoo and the Metropolitan Museum of Art, where the flags were lowered to half-staff after her death.

But she also funded scores of smaller projects: Harlem's Apollo Theater; a new boiler for a youth center; beachside bungalow preservation; a church pipe organ; furniture for homeless families moving into apartments.

It was a very personal sort of philanthropy.

"People just can't come up here and say, 'We're doing something marvelous, send a check,"' she said. "We say, 'Oh, yes, we'll come and see it."'

The Vincent Astor Foundation was created when he died in 1959. Vincent Astor had no children; he left his widow $2 million plus the interest off $60 million and endowed the foundation with an additional $67 million. The foundation gave away approximately $200 million by the time it closed at the end of 1997.

*"I grew up feeling that the most important thing in life was to have good manners and to enhance the lives of others," Brooke Astor said in a 1992 interview with The Associated Press.*

She decided that since the money was made in New York it should largely be spent there. She also persuaded the trustees to give away principal as well as interest so most of the money would be

Excerpt from:
http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/08/13/astor.obit.ap/index.html


----------



## poochee

*Brooke Astor's last party
Life at a funeral*
*Philanthropist-socialite Astor planned every detail of her last party -- and made sure the 'regular people' got in.*
By Erika Hayasaki
August 18, 2007

The women came cloaked in black, wearing strings of pearls and floppy hats with thick bows. The men came in designer suits with silk handkerchiefs tucked into their breast pockets.

It was in some respects the ultimate A-list funeral, where high-society New York notables were ushered past cameras and crowds into St. Thomas Church Fifth Avenue. They had come to honor Brooke Astor, the Manhattan philanthropist and socialite who died Monday of pneumonia at the age of 105.

Her funeral Friday, like her parties, brought out New York's upper echelon of celebrities, politicians and dignitaries, including former opera star Jessye Norman, former Secretary of State Henry Kissinger and co-host of "The View" Whoopi Goldberg.

*Astor began planning the ceremony more than a decade ago, updating her guest list of more than 400 names over the years. Known for impeccable style, Astor picked every hymn, Bible verse and prayer to send her spirit off spectacularly.*

Just after 2 p.m. in Midtown, the important people began to arrive. Escorts guided them past the Episcopal church's pale limestone exterior, into the nave of French gothic arches and a towering mosaic of stained glass. They took seats on red-velvet pews on the ground floor, beneath soft spotlights and dangling chandeliers.

Reporters and photographers stationed outside the church's front entrance awaited the noteworthy.

But around the corner, fenced off in a long line, a different set of mourners had begun gathering hours earlier. Some arrived in black dresses, others in jeans and sneakers. They were teachers, secretaries, nurses and retirees.

Though more than 400 seats had been reserved for Astor's special guests, the rest had been left open to the public. A newspaper reported this week that someone had tried to sell two tickets in the "16th pew from the front" for $500 on Craigslist. The family told the paper it was a hoax.

Most in line had never met Astor -- but, being New Yorkers, they felt they had known her anyway.

As the uninvited guests waited outside, Astor's former nurse Beverly Thomson, 63, stopped to talk to them. Thomson, who said she served Astor from 2004 to 2006, was on the formal invite list.

"Every night I read the Bible with her, and prayed with her and sang a hymn," Thomson said.

"What was her favorite hymn?" asked Connie Harnisch, 57, a laundry room monitor.

" 'Just As I Am,' " Thomson replied.

Excerpt from: http://www.latimes.com/news/nationw...668.story?coll=la-tot-national&track=ntottext


----------



## poochee

*Leona Helmsley, 'queen of mean,' dies at 87*

Story Highlights
Hotelier Leona Helmsley dies at 87 in Greenwich, Connecticut
She and fourth husband Harry Helmsley owned high-end Manhattan hotels
She won infamy as the " queen of mean"
She was tried for tax evasion in 1989

NEW YORK (CNN) -- Leona Helmsley, who ran her empire of luxurious Manhattan hotels with an iron fist and went to prison for tax fraud, has died, her publicist said Monday.

Helmsley, who was reviled as the "queen of mean," was 87.

She and fourth husband Harry Helmsley owned such sumptuous properties as the Palace Hotel on Madison Avenue, a block from Saint Patrick's Cathedral, the Park Lane and the New York Helmsley.

"Leona was a great businesswoman in her own right who created a tremendous brand and success with Helmsley Hotels and was a wonderful partner and wife to Harry Helmsley," Rubenstein said in a written statement.

*"She was extremely generous as a philanthropist and she gave tens of millions of dollars to charity right up until the last months of her life," he added.*:up:

Born in Ulster County, New York, and raised in Brooklyn, Leona Helmsley worked as a model and at other part-time jobs.

Her first full-time job was as a secretary in a real estate company specializing in residential sales as the Manhattan's condominium craze was beginning to emerge. She moved to Helmsley's company shortly after meeting him in 1969.

She married Harry Helmsley in 1972. He already was a successful real estate magnate, and she helped him amass a commercial and residential real estate empire worth billions.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/08/20/helmsley.obit/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## poochee

*Tenor Luciano Pavarotti dead at 71*

*Story Highlights*
NEW: Jose Carreras: "One of the most important singers in history of opera" 
Manager Terri Robson says Pavarotti died after battling pancreatic cancer
He died at 5 a.m. at his home in Modena, Italy, the city of his birth
Singer retired from staged opera in 2004; diagnosed with cancer in 2006

(CNN) -- Famed opera tenor Luciano Pavarotti, who appeared on stage with singers as varied as opera star Dame Joan Sutherland, U2's Bono and Liza Minnelli, died Thursday in Italy after suffering from pancreatic cancer, manager Terri Robson said in a statement. He was 71.

"The Maestro fought a long, tough battle against the pancreatic cancer which eventually took his life. In fitting with the approach that characterized his life and work, he remained positive until finally succumbing to the last stages of his illness."

The portly singer retired from staged opera in 2004, but was on a "farewell tour" of concerts when he was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in 2006 and underwent emergency surgery to remove the tumor.

Although the remaining concerts of his tour were canceled, his management said that he hoped to resume the tour in 2007.

But in early August, Pavarotti was hospitalized in Modena with a fever and released 17 days later after undergoing diagnostic tests.

Pavarotti is survived by his wife, Nicoletta Mantovani, and a daughter, Alice, along with three grown daughters by his first wife, Adua Veroni, whom he divorced in 2000, and a granddaughter.

According to Robson, his wife, daughters and sister, along with other relatives and friends were at his side when he died.

"He has been, of course, one of the greatest tenors ever, one of the most important singers in the history of opera," colleague Jose Carreras told reporters in Germany, according to The Associated Press. "We all hoped for a miracle ... but unfortunately that was not possible, and now we have to regret that we lost a wonderful singer and a great man."

Much as the star power of Rudolf Nureyev and Mikhail Baryshnikov revived widespread interest in classical ballet in the 1970s and 1980s, Pavarotti's beaming charisma and bravura style captured the attention of the late-20th-century audience for opera.

Widely considered the greatest tenor of his time, Pavarotti began his life modestly in the north-central Italian town of Modena, the son of Fernando, a baker and amateur singer, and Adele, who worked at the local tobacco factory.

"I dreamed to become a singer when I was four and I hear my father singing in the church with a beautiful tenor voice," he told CNN in a 1991 interview. "And I say to myself, well, let's try to do something."

The young Pavarotti -- who played soccer with his town's junior team -- joined the church choir with his father and traveled with him to Wales, where the singing group won first prize at the Llangollen International singing competition.

Although the experience left Pavarotti enthralled with singing, he graduated from the local teaching institute in 1955 and taught elementary school for two years, then worked as an insurance salesman. He continued his vocal studies, however, working first with with Arrigo Pola and then with Ettore Campogalliani.

Then, in 1961, Pavarotti won the prestigious Concorso Internazionale and made his operatic debut at the Reggio Emilia Theater as Rodolfo in Giacomo Puccini's "La Boheme." His fame spread throughout Italy and then throughout the European continent as he made his international debut in Giuseppe Verdi's "La Traviata" in Belgrade.

Excerpt from:
http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/Music/09/06/pavarotti.dead/index.html


----------



## poochee

*Effi Barry Dies at 63*

By Joe Holley
Washington Post Staff Writer
Thursday, September 6, 2007; 3:36 PM

Effi Barry, 63, a regal first lady of Washington who endured with dignity her husband's very public sex and drug scandal during his tenure as mayor, died early this morning of leukemia at Anne Arundel Medical Center in Annapolis.

Ms. Barry, who most recently worked as program director for the D.C. health department's HIV-AIDS administration, was married to former mayor Marion Barry for 14 years. They separated in 1990, not long after he was captured on videotape smoking crack cocaine in a hotel room with an ex-model. The Barrys divorced three years later.

After leaving Washington, Ms. Barry taught health and sex education at Hampton University, her alma mater, before returning to Washington and supporting her former husband in his successful bid for the Ward 8 D.C. Council seat in 2004. In recent years, she used her battle with leukemia to campaign for more African Americans to join the registry for bone marrow transplants.

Excerpt from:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...09/06/AR2007090601220.html?hpid=moreheadlines


----------



## ekim68

Wow, I didn't know Marion was married...


----------



## LANMaster

ekim68 said:


> Wow, I didn't know Marion was married...


Apparently, neither did he.


----------



## grandma77

LANMaster said:


> Apparently, neither did he.


:up: funny!


----------



## poochee

*`Johnny Belinda' Actress Jane Wyman Dies*

By BOB THOMAS
The Associated Press
Monday, September 10, 2007; 12:46 PM

LOS ANGELES -- Jane Wyman, an Academy Award winner for her performance as the deaf rape victim in "Johnny Belinda," star of the long-running TV series "Falcon Crest" and Ronald Reagan's first wife, died Monday morning at 93.

Wyman died at her Palm Springs home, said Richard Adney of Forest Lawn Memorial Park and Mortuary in Cathedral City. No other details were immediately available.

Excerpt from: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...09/10/AR2007091000845.html?hpid=moreheadlines


----------



## poochee

*Mime Artist Marcel Marceau Dies at 84 * *He was a great mime!*
By Lisa Bryant 
Paris
23 September 2007

Legendary French mime artist Marcel Marceau has died at the age of 84. Known throughout the world for his humor and pathos as the stage character Bip, Marceau was a tireless performer who inspired many other artists. From Paris, Lisa Bryant has more on his remarkable career.

With his white face and top hat, Marceau brought audiences to tears - and to laughter - without ever saying a word. As his stage character Bip, he ran a wartime matrimonial service, chased butterflies, and flirted at parties. He was a tireless performer, who continued performing well into old age.

Once he painted on his white face, Marceau said, he stopped being Marcel Marceau, and became the symbol of all men. He said, "I do not hide behind Bip. There is Marcel Marceau and there is Bip". He said it was good fortune to translate dreams and aspirations through gestures and be able to identify with the audience.

Marceau was born in the eastern French town of Strasbourg, in 1923. He was a Jew who survived Nazi-occupied France - although his father was killed by German troops. Marcel joined the French resistance, altering the identity cards of Jewish children to trick the German military into thinking they were too young to be deported to concentration camps.

Excerpt from: http://www.voanews.com/english/2007-09-23-voa13.cfm


----------



## ekim68

Wow, another treasure...I saw him on the Red Skelton Show oh so many years ago...


----------



## grandma77

Praying for you Bruce...hope you are starting to feel better.


----------



## LANMaster

grandma77 said:


> Praying for you Bruce...hope you are starting to feel better.


What's up with Bruce?


----------



## ekim68

Oh how sad...I always thought that Al Oerter was one of the greatest American athletes...

*Olympic discus great Al Oerter dies at 71*

Al Oerter, the discus great who won gold medals in four straight Olympics to become one of track and fields biggest stars in the 1950s and '60s, died today. He was 71.

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-na-oerter2oct02,0,5175232.story?coll=la-home-obituaries


----------



## eggplant43

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/O/OBIT_KERR?SITE=MTBIL&SECTION=INTERNATIONAL&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/O/OBIT_KERR?SITE=MTBIL&SECTION=INTERNATIONAL&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


She was a great actress!


----------



## LANMaster

Joey Bishop, Last of the 'Rat Pack,' Dies at 89
Thursday, October 18, 2007



> LOS ANGELES  Joey Bishop, the stone-faced comedian who found success in night clubs, television and movies but became most famous as a member of Frank Sinatra's boisterous Rat Pack, has died at his home, his publicist said Thursday.
> 
> Bishop was the group's last surviving member. Peter Lawford died in 1984, Sammy Davis Jr. in 1990, Dean Martin in 1995, and Sinatra in 1998.
> 
> Bishop died Wednesday night of multiple causes at his home in Newport Beach, publicist and longtime friend Warren Cowen said.


Last of the Newport Beach celebrities that I got to meet, 28 years ago.


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> Joey Bishop, Last of the 'Rat Pack,' Dies at 89
> Thursday, October 18, 2007
> 
> Last of the Newport Beach celebrities that I got to meet, 28 years ago.


Saw him once in Vegas. A great comedienne. Funny without vulgarity.:up:


----------



## ekim68

Wow, two of my favorites in one day...A sad day..


----------



## cwwozniak

Teresa Brewer, US pop singer of the 1950s, has died in New York at the age of 76.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7050412.stm

I'll always remember her for "Music Music Music" (Put another nickel in, in the nickelodeon ...)


----------



## eggplant43

Wow, three people who touched my life. It all seems too soon.


----------



## poochee

*Singer Robert Goulet Dies at 73* 
By DAISY NGUYEN
The Associated Press 
Tuesday, October 30, 2007; 8:50 PM

LOS ANGELES -- Robert Goulet, the handsome, big-voiced baritone whose Broadway debut in "Camelot" launched an award-winning stage and recording career, has died. He was 73.

The singer died Tuesday morning in a Los Angeles hospital while awaiting a lung transplant, said Goulet spokesman Norm Johnson.

Excerpt from: www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## ekim68

Wow, I just saw a recent commercial he made. Probably not more than a year ago...


----------



## poochee

*Daughter of Martin Luther King Jr. Dies*
By ERRIN HAINES | Associated Press Writer 
12:10 AM EDT, May 17, 2007 
Article tools

ATLANTA - Yolanda King, the firstborn child of the first family of the civil rights movement, who honored that legacy through acting and advocacy, died late Tuesday. She was *51.*

The daughter of the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr. and Coretta Scott King died in Santa Monica, Calif. Family members did not know the cause of death, but suspect it might have been a heart problem.

"This is just the last thing and the last person that we expected this to happen to," said Issac Newton Farris, the Kings' cousin and CEO of the King Center. "At least with my aunt (Coretta Scott King) we had some warning. *Yolanda as far as we knew was healthy and certainly happy."*

Excerpt from: http://www.newsday.com/news/nationworld/nation/wire/sns-ap-obit-king,0,4564987.story


----------



## poochee

*Literary lion Norman Mailer dies*
By Todd Leopold
CNN

*Story Highlights*
Renowned author died of renal failure early Saturday
Influential novelist, essayist Mailer died at Mount Sinai Hospital at 84
Burst on scene with "The Naked and the Dead" 
Wrote "The Armies of the Night," two-time Pulitzer Prize winner

(CNN) -- Norman Mailer, the outspoken writer whose prize-winning works made him a towering figure on the American stage for more than 50 years, is dead. He was 84.

Mailer died about 4:30 a.m. Saturday at Mount Sinai Hospital in New York City, his literary executor, J. Michael Lennon, said.

Author of "The Naked and the Dead," "The Armies of the Night" and "The Executioner's Song," Mailer was probably the most famous of the generation of writers who came of age after World War II -- he was certainly the most colorful, and most pugnaciously so.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/books/11/10/mailer.obit/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## poochee

*"Rosemary's Baby" author Ira Levin dies*
Wed Nov 14, 2007 3:38am

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Ira Levin, author of the best-selling horror and suspense novels "Rosemary's Baby," "The Stepford Wives" and "The Boys from Brazil," all later made into popular films, has died at age 78, according to media reports.

The New York Times reported that Levin died on Monday at his Manhattan home. It quoted his son Nicholas as saying the death was apparently of natural causes.

Excerpt from:
http://www.reuters.com/article/ente...20071114?feedType=nl&feedName=usmorningdigest


----------



## ekim68

*Dick Wilson, Mr. Whipple of `don't squeeze the Charmin,' dies*

Dick Wilson, the character actor and pitchman who for 21 years played an uptight grocer begging customers "Please, don't squeeze the Charmin," died Monday. He was 91.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/artic...ertainment/e102245S54.DTL&tsp=1&type=business


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> *Dick Wilson, Mr. Whipple of `don't squeeze the Charmin,' dies*
> 
> Dick Wilson, the character actor and pitchman who for 21 years played an uptight grocer begging customers "Please, don't squeeze the Charmin," died Monday. He was 91.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/artic...ertainment/e102245S54.DTL&tsp=1&type=business


He had a long life!


----------



## poochee

November 29, 2007
*Former Rep. Hyde dies
Hyde died early Thursday morning. *

WASHINGTON (CNN)  Former Congressman Henry Hyde, a Republican from Illinois, died early Thursday morning. He was 83.

Hyde's death was confirmed by a spokesman in the office of Republican leader John Boehner.

He had been ill for some time and had open heart surgery in July. In his final years in office, he was wheelchair bound and frail.

Excerpt from: http://topics.cnn.com/topics/writers_guild_of_america


----------



## eggplant43

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5iWWuZ0wDGsiJxYa_PFQLAH5qe-AwD8T883BG0


----------



## lexmarks567

eggplant43 said:


> http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5iWWuZ0wDGsiJxYa_PFQLAH5qe-AwD8T883BG0


yep read about it Iconic Daredevil Evel Knievel Dies at 69



> CLEARWATER, Fla. 
> 
> Evel Knievel, the red-white-and-blue-spangled motorcycle daredevil whose jumps over crazy obstacles including Greyhound buses, live sharks and Idaho's Snake River Canyon made him an international icon in the 1970s, died Friday. He was 69.
> 
> Knievel's death was confirmed by his granddaughter, Krysten Knievel. He had been in failing health for years, suffering from diabetes and pulmonary fibrosis, an incurable condition that scarred his lungs.
> 
> Knievel had undergone a liver transplant in 1999 after nearly dying of hepatitis C, likely contracted through a blood transfusion after one of his bone-shattering spills. He also suffered two strokes in recent years.
> 
> Longtime friend and promoter Billy Rundle said Knievel had trouble breathing at his Clearwater condominium and died before an ambulance could get him to a hospital.
> 
> "It's been coming for years, but you just don't expect it. Superman just doesn't die, right?" Rundle said.
> 
> Immortalized in the Washington's Smithsonian Institution as "America's Legendary Daredevil," Knievel was best known for a failed 1974 attempt to jump Snake River Canyon on a rocket-powered cycle and a spectacular crash at Caesar's Palace in Las Vegas. He suffered nearly 40 broken bones before he retired in 1980.


----------



## BanditFlyer

lexmarks567 said:


> yep read about it Iconic Daredevil Evel Knievel Dies at 69


That just made the day seem a little bit darker.


----------



## ekim68

I guess he ran out of his 49 lives...


----------



## LANMaster




----------



## ekim68

Goodbye Dan. One of my favorites..

Singer/songwriter Dan Fogelberg dies

http://www.usatoday.com/life/music/news/2007-12-16-fogelberg-obit_N.htm?loc=interstitialskip


----------



## eggplant43

That's just awful. I knew he was fighting cancer, but I was hopeful he'd get past it. He was one of my favorite artists, I never get tired of listening to his music. My favorite is Leader of the Band, for me, it simply defines the meaning of ballad. To listen to it:


----------



## LANMaster

Bummer.


----------



## ekim68

Oscar Peterson passed away today. One of my favorite jazz pianists.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Oscar Peterson passed away today. One of my favorite jazz pianists.


Yes, he was a great artist!:up:


----------



## poochee

*Michael Kidd, 92; inventive choreographer for Broadway, Hollywood* *Another great artist.*
By Elaine Woo, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer 
December 25, 2007

Michael Kidd, the choreographer with a gift for inventive yet realistic movement who created some of Broadway's and Hollywood's most memorable dance sequences, particularly in a string of 1950s hits that included the stage musical "Guys and Dolls" and the movie "Seven Brides for Seven Brothers," died Sunday at his Los Angeles home. He was 92.

The cause was cancer, said his nephew, Robert Greenwald.

On Broadway, Kidd's robust style brought him five Tony Awards: for "Finian's Rainbrow" (1947), "Guys and Dolls" (1951), "Can-Can" (1954), "Li'l Abner" (1957) and "Destry Rides Again" (1960).

In Hollywood, he often masterminded numbers that were remembered long after the films themselves were forgotten. He created a magical dance through Central Park by Fred Astaire and Cyd Charisse in "The Band Wagon" (1953) and the inspired lunacy of Danny Kaye's escape into a Russian ballet in "Knock on Wood" (1954).

Excerpt from: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/l...692.story?coll=la-tot-callocal&track=ntothtml


----------



## poochee

updated 9:07 a.m. EST, Mon December 24, 2007 
Associated Press
*Woman who changed Mississippi politics dies at 87

Story Highlights*
Former Lt. Gov. Evelyn Gandy died Sunday night at her home, law partner says
Gandy, 87, held four Mississippi offices in which she was the first woman
She was state's first female lieutenant governor, representative, and treasurer
Gandy died after lengthy battle with a disease similar to Parkinson's

JACKSON, Mississippi (AP) -- Former Mississippi Lt. Gov. Evelyn Gandy, the only woman elected to three statewide offices in Mississippi, has died after a lengthy illness. She was 87.

Gandy died around 9 p.m. Sunday at her home outside Hattiesburg, said Carroll Ingram, a law partner of Gandy's who served in the state Senate while Gandy was lieutenant governor.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2007/POLITICS/12/24/obit.gandy.ap/index.html


----------



## poochee

Thursday, December 27, 2007 
*Notable Deaths of 2007

The Times remembers some of the most notable figures who passed from the scene in 2007.*

*Obituary*

Benazir Bhutto, 54, Lived in Eye of Pakistan Storm 
By JANE PERLEZ and VICTORIA BURNETT 36 minutes ago
Charismatic, striking and a sly political operator, Ms. Bhutto was reared in the turbulence of Pakistani politics and became the Muslim worlds first female leader.

G. P. Sippy, Indian Filmmaker Whose Sholay Was a Bollywood Hit, Dies at 93 
By HARESH PANDYA
Mr. Sippy was an Indian filmmaker whose 1975 blockbuster Sholay (Embers) remains the most famous Hindi movie and the biggest commercial success for Bollywood.
Thomas Morgan, a Journalist and Activist, Dies at 56

By MARGALIT FOX
Mr. Morgan was a former reporter and editor at The New York Times who was a president of the National Association of Black Journalists.

More at: http://www.nytimes.com/pages/obituaries/index.html?8dpc


----------



## poochee

*Edmund Hillary, first atop Everest, dies*
By RAY LILLEY - Associated Press Writer 
Last Updated 8:27 pm PST Thursday, January 10, 2008

WELLINGTON, New Zealand -- Sir Edmund Hillary, the unassuming beekeeper who conquered Mount Everest to win renown as one of the 20th century's greatest adventurers, died Friday. He was 88.

The gangling New Zealander devoted much of his life to aiding the mountain people of Nepal and took his fame in stride, preferring to be called Ed and considering himself an "ordinary person with ordinary qualities."

Hillary died at Auckland Hospital about 9 a.m. Friday from a heart attack, said a statement from the Auckland District Health Board. Though ailing in his later years, he remained active.

Excerpt from: www.sacbee.com


----------



## ekim68

Darn, another one of my heroes...Rest in peach, Edmund...


----------



## LANMaster

Carl Karcher - Founder of Carl's Jr. Restaurants.

Met the guy a couple times in the 70's and 80's.
A very nice man.


----------



## eggplant43

He touched many of our lives, especially those over 50, but I never knew his name until today, Richard Knerr:

http://www.boingboing.net/2008/01/17/rip-whamo-cofounder.html


----------



## cwwozniak

He always seemed to be in news in the 1970's for winning this or that chess tournament. He later got in trouble with the US government and became a bit of a recluse.

http://www.efluxmedia.com/news_Chess_Grandmaster_Bobby_Fisher_Dies_at_64_in_Iceland_12985.html

Bobby Fisher's Life in pictures:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_pictures/7195887.stm


----------



## cwwozniak

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hR-orOZKA0H0lJUYeJLS4nenaFwQD8U9E3N01

Suzanne Pleshette, best known for her role as Bob Newhart's wife on television's long-running "The Bob Newhart Show," has died at age 70.

I still remember her appearance in the last episode of a later Bob Newhart show where the newer show was Bob's bad dream.


----------



## lexmarks567

Kevin DuBrow (October 29, 1955  c. November 19, 2007

lead singer of quite riot.

On November 25, 2007, The Vegas Eye reported on its website that DuBrow was found dead on that day in his house in Las Vegas.[3] Drummer Frankie Banali confirmed DuBrow's death in an email to Spain's The Metal Circus.[4] Banali wrote:
 Please respect my privacy as I mourn the passing and honor the memory of my dearest friend Kevin DuBrow." 

Friends and former bandmates are said to be shocked.[5] These initial reports were confirmed by local authorities and reported by major news outlets on November 26, 2007. The cause of death was determined to be an accidental cocaine overdose

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_DuBrow


----------



## poochee

*Christian Brando, 49, dies of pneumonia*
By Jon Thurber, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer 
2:57 PM PST, January 26, 2008

Brando died from complications of pneumonia at Hollywood Presbyterian Medical Center in Los Angeles, said David J. Seeley, an attorney for Marlon Brando's estate.

The legal proceedings against Brando for the killing of Dag Drollet caused a firestorm of media attention. His legendary actor father used his estate near Coldwater Canyon to post the $2 million bond for his son and later offered rambling and emotional testimony pleading for leniency for the oldest of his nine children.

Excerpt from: http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/la-me-brando27jan27,0,899358.story


----------



## OldRS

I did not see anyone list this, but Heath Ledger died on 1/22/2008 (http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Movies/01/22/heath.ledger.dead/index.html?eref=rss_topstories). I thought he was very good in "A Knight's Tale" and "The Patriot". I know he was also in Brokeback Mountain, but I would never know if he was good in that or not. Sad to see him go.


----------



## LauraMJ

OldRS said:


> I did not see anyone list this, but Heath Ledger died on 1/22/2008 (http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Movies/01/22/heath.ledger.dead/index.html?eref=rss_topstories). I thought he was very good in "A Knight's Tale" and "The Patriot". I know he was also in Brokeback Mountain, but I would never know if he was good in that or not. Sad to see him go.


I agree. I thought he should a LOT of talent in those first two movies (I also would not know how good he was in BM).

An excellent up-and-coming actor........


----------



## poochee

updated 21 minutes ago 
*Indonesian ex-dictator Suharto dies*

*Story Highlights*
NEW: Former Indonesian dictator Suharto dies at a hospital in Jakarta, at age 86
Suharto was hospitalized on January 4 for anemia
He had been treated for a failing liver, heart and lungs
His death comes a day after his doctors said he appeared to be making a recovery

JAKARTA, Indonesia (CNN) -- Former Indonesian dictator Suharto -- the "smiling general" who ruled his country with an iron fist for three decades -- died Sunday at a hospital in Jakarta, said his doctor. He was 86.

He was rushed to Pertamina Hospital on January 4 for treatment of a failing liver, heart and lungs, his doctors said.

He had been suffering at home for five days.

His death comes just a day after his doctors said he appeared to be making a remarkable recovery.

"My father passed away peacefully," cried Suharto's eldest daughter, Tutut, according to The Associated Press. "May God bless him and forgive all of his mistakes."

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/01/27/indonesia.suharto/index.html


----------



## poochee

updated 1:21 a.m. EST, Mon January 28, 2008 
*Mormon pioneer Gordon Hinckley dead at 97* *He had a long life.*
CNN's Matt Smith, Ed Payne and Ninette Sosa contributed to this story.

*Story Highlights*
Hinckley was president of Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints since 1995
The Church will choose a successor after Hinckley's funeral
Hinckley died at about 7 p.m. with his family by his side

(CNN) -- Mormon leader Gordon B. Hinckley died Sunday night at age 97, the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints announced.

Hinckley had "been in failing health for some time and his passing is due to age," said church spokesman Bruce Olsen. "He was speaking in public as late as two to three weeks ago and had a full schedule in his office as late as last week."

Hinckley became president of the Salt Lake City-based church in 1995, at age 84, and had been a member of its top leadership since the 1960s. Mormon church presidents serve for life.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/01/27/obit.hinckley/index.html


----------



## poochee

*Head Of Greek Orthodox Church Archbishop Christodoulos Dies At Age 69*
January 28, 2008 8:48 a.m. EST 
Linda Young - AHN Editor

Athens, Greece (AHN) - The head of the Greek Orthodox Church, Archbishop Christodoulos of Athens and All Greece, has died Monday at age 69. Christodoulos died at home after refusing hospital treatment in the last weeks of his life following a 7-month battle with cancer and an unsuccessful liver transplant last year.

Greece has declared a four-day mourning period with the flag flying at half-mast from government buildings. The interior ministry announced he will be given a state funeral with full honors of Head of State and that public services and schools will close that day.

The late Archbishop's body will lie in state for three days at the Athens Cathedral's chapel.

http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7009852902


----------



## katonca

poochee said:


> updated 1:21 a.m. EST, Mon January 28, 2008
> *Mormon pioneer Gordon Hinckley dead at 97* *He had a long life.*


Thanks for posting this poochee


----------



## poochee

katonca said:


> Thanks for posting this poochee


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye Margaret Truman....

CHICAGO (Reuters) - Margaret Truman Daniel, the only child of former President Harry Truman who was known for her series of crime novels, died on Tuesday in Chicago at age 83, the Truman Library said.

http://www.reuters.com/article/entertainmentNews/idUSN2960626620080129


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Goodbye Margaret Truman....
> 
> CHICAGO (Reuters) - Margaret Truman Daniel, the only child of former President Harry Truman who was known for her series of crime novels, died on Tuesday in Chicago at age 83, the Truman Library said.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/entertainmentNews/idUSN2960626620080129


----------



## dotty999

for the UK members
Jeremy Beadle aged 59

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_2706838.html?menu=


----------



## ekim68

*Maharishi Mahesh Yogi, 91; taught Beatles meditation*

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-maharishi6feb06,0,633775.story


----------



## poochee

*Norman Vincent Peale's Widow Dies at 101*
By VERENA DOBNIK | Associated Press Writer 
5:32 PM EST, February 6, 2008 
Article tools

NEW YORK - Ruth Stafford Peale, who with her late husband, Norman Vincent Peale, co-founded the global inspirational organization Guideposts, died Wednesday. She was *101*.:up:

She died at her home in Pawling, N.Y., about 70 miles north of New York City, Guideposts spokeswoman Kelly Mangold said.

Norman Vincent Peale, one of the 20th century's foremost preachers and motivational speakers, authored *"The Power of Positive Thinking,"* a classic best-selling book that outlines how people's lives can be improved and strengthened through faith. Peale, the longtime pastor of Manhattan's Marble Collegiate Church, part of the Reformed Church in America, died in 1993.

Excerpt from: http://www.newsday.com/classified/


----------



## LANMaster

*'Jaws' star Roy Scheider dead at 75:* hospital 
Feb 11 01:15 AM US/Eastern








RIP Roy Scheider

Roy Scheider, best known for his role as the heroic police chief in classic 1975 movie "Jaws," died on Sunday aged 75, hospital officials confirmed.

The veteran actor died at the University for Medical Sciences in Little Rock, Arkansas, a hospital spokesman said. No cause of death or further information was immediately available.

Scheider's acting career spanned five decades and included two Oscar nominations for his performances in 1971's crime thriller "The French Connection" and 1979's "All That Jazz."

But Scheider will be best-remembered for his role in Steven Spielberg's "Jaws," where he played the seaside resort police chief whose town is terrorized by a great white shark.

Often cited as the film that launched the era of big-budget blockbusters, one of Scheider's lines from Jaws -- "You're gonna need a bigger boat" -- is among the most famous ever uttered on screen.

Scheider, twice married, is survived by his three children.


----------



## eggplant43

Too bad. He'll be missed.


----------



## Chicon

Very sad ! He was one of my favourite _cops_ !


----------



## ekim68

*Steve Fossett, 63; Adventurer of the Seas and Skies*

Steve Fossett, 63, an American millionaire who financed many of his own record-setting adventures over the seas and into the skies, was declared legally dead Feb. 15 by a Chicago judge, five months after he disappeared while piloting a single-engine plane over western Nevada.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...02/15/AR2008021503505.html?hpid=morehealdines


----------



## poochee

updated 7:32 a.m. EST, Thu February 21, 2008 
*Boxing legend's sister found frozen to death*
Associated Press

*Story Highlights*
Vunies High, 92, *sister of Joe Louis,* had Alzheimer's disease, authorities say
She was found dead outside her assisted-living center, wearing only pajamas
High had not been seen since Sunday; police say no indication of a crime
She spent 25 years as teacher and counselor for Detroit Public Schools

SOUTHFIELD, Michigan (AP) -- The 92-year-old sister of boxing great Joe Louis was found frozen to death outside her apartment at an assisted-living center, authorities said.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/02/21/louis.sister.ap/index.html


----------



## eggplant43

A sad story. There was a similar incident near here a couple of weeks ago. That balance between allowing freedom, and care is so fine sometimes.


----------



## poochee

*William F. Buckley Jr. Is Dead at 82 *
By DOUGLAS MARTIN
Published: February 27, 2008

William F. Buckley Jr., who marshaled polysyllabic exuberance, famously arched eyebrows and a refined, perspicacious mind to elevate conservatism to the center of American political discourse, died Wednesday at his home in Stamford, Conn.

Mr Buckley, 82, suffered from diabetes and emphysema, his son Christopher said, although the exact cause of death was not immediately known. He was found at his desk in the study of his home, his son said. He might have been working on a column, Mr. Buckley said.

Mr. Buckleys winningly capricious personality, replete with ten-dollar words and a darting tongue writers loved to compare with an anteaters, hosted one of televisions longest-running programs, Firing Line, and founded and shepherded the influential conservative magazine, National Review.

Excerpt from: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/27/business/media/27cnd-buckley.html?hp


----------



## Skivvywaver

Myron Cope. If you are a Steeler fan you know who Myron is. RIP

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3266796


----------



## eggplant43

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5jXDIDXZ_rWA9QwirwigoIkmiWSswD8V31V5O2


----------



## bassetman

poochee said:


> *William F. Buckley Jr. Is Dead at 82 *
> By DOUGLAS MARTIN
> Published: February 27, 2008
> 
> William F. Buckley Jr., who marshaled polysyllabic exuberance, famously arched eyebrows and a refined, perspicacious mind to elevate conservatism to the center of American political discourse, died Wednesday at his home in Stamford, Conn.
> 
> Mr Buckley, 82, suffered from diabetes and emphysema, his son Christopher said, although the exact cause of death was not immediately known. He was found at his desk in the study of his home, his son said. He might have been working on a column, Mr. Buckley said.
> 
> Mr. Buckleys winningly capricious personality, replete with ten-dollar words and a darting tongue writers loved to compare with an anteaters, hosted one of televisions longest-running programs, Firing Line, and founded and shepherded the influential conservative magazine, National Review.
> 
> Excerpt from: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/27/business/media/27cnd-buckley.html?hp


I rarely agreed with him. but he was a true Conservative!


----------



## lexmarks567

eggplant43 said:


> http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5jXDIDXZ_rWA9QwirwigoIkmiWSswD8V31V5O2


the hot rode king  loved the show American hot rod


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my favorites...

*Buddy Miles, 60; drummer with Hendrix, voice of California raisins*

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-miles28feb28,0,3424087.story


----------



## eggplant43

Too bad, nice obituary.


----------



## lexmarks567

*Dave Clark Five singer Smith dies at age 64*



> 5 hours ago
> 
> LOS ANGELES - Mike Smith, the lead singer of the 1960s British band the Dave Clark Five, died on Thursday of pneumonia at an English hospital, his U.S. agent said.
> 
> Smith, 64, was admitted to the hospital on Wednesday morning with a chest infection resulting from complications of a 2003 spinal cord injury that had left him paralyzed from the waist down, his New York agent, Margo Lewis, said in a statement.
> 
> His death at Stoke Mandeville Hospital, north of London, came just two weeks before the Dave Clark Five -- one of the leading bands of the 1960s "British invasion" -- was due to be inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in New York.
> 
> The Dave Clark Five, whose hits included "Glad All Over," "Bits and Pieces" and "Because," were one of the first British bands to find major success in the United States after the Beatles.
> 
> According to a biography of the band on the Web site allmusic.com, it was the Dave Clark Five who knocked the Fab Four's hit "I Want to Hold Your Hand" off the top of the British charts with "Glad All Over."


----------



## eggplant43

I recall the Dave Clark Five with high regard, how sad.


----------



## ekim68

I remember seeing the Dave Clark Five on the Ed Sullivan Show..


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I remember seeing the Dave Clark Five on the Ed Sullivan Show..


Me too...


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye Jeff...Another great talent gone..

*Canadian jazz guitarist, Jeff Healey, dies at 41*

http://www.reuters.com/article/entertainmentNews/idUSN0332531620080303


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Goodbye Jeff...Another great talent gone..
> 
> *Canadian jazz guitarist, Jeff Healey, dies at 41*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/entertainmentNews/idUSN0332531620080303


 So young.


----------



## pyritechips

We already miss you Jeff. An awsome, incredible talend lost to us.


----------



## LANMaster

A little gift for Pyritechips.


----------



## pyritechips

LANMaster said:


> A little gift for Pyritechips.


Thank you MIke! Like I said: awsome! :up:

What a loss!


----------



## Gabriel

Arthur C. Clark

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7304004.stm


----------



## eggplant43

Geez, I thought he'd live forever. Another legend gone.


----------



## ekim68

Gabriel said:


> Arthur C. Clark
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7304004.stm


Another one of my favorites....


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Another one of my favorites....


Mine as well


----------



## poochee

*Actor Paul Scofield dies* *A great actor!*
By Audrey Woods | Tribune wire services 
8:29 AM CDT, March 20, 2008

LONDON - Paul Scofield, the towering British stage actor who won international fame and an Academy Award for the film "A Man for All Seasons," has died. He was 86.

Scofield died Wednesday in a hospital near his home in southern England, agent Rosalind Chatto said. He had been suffering from leukemia.

Scofield made few films even after the Oscar for his 1966 portrayal of Tudor statesman Sir Thomas More. He was a stage actor by inclination and by his gifts -- a dramatic, craggy face and an unforgettable voice that was likened to a Rolls Royce starting up or the rumbling sound of low organ pipes.

Excerpt from: http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chi-080320-paul-scofield,1,1759367.story


----------



## poochee

updated 11:38 p.m. EDT, Sat March 22, 2008 
*Mambo pioneer Cachao dies at 89 *
Associated Press

*Story Highlights*
Cachao left communist Cuba and came to the United States in the early 1960s
He wrote hundreds of songs in Cuba for bands and orchestras, many based on son
He and his brother developed what they called danzon mambo 
Cachao and friends popularized descarga, incorporating jazz with Afro-Cuban style

MIAMI, Florida (AP) -- Cuban bassist and composer Israel "Cachao" Lopez, who is credited with pioneering the mambo style of music, died Saturday at age 89, a family spokesman said.

Known simply as Cachao, the Grammy-winning musician had fallen ill in the past week and died surrounded by family members at Coral Gables Hospital, spokesman Nelson Albareda said.

Cachao left communist Cuba and came to the United States in the early 1960s. He continued to perform into his late 80s, including a performance after the death of trombonist Generoso Jimenez in September 2007.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Music/03/22/obit.cachao.ap/index.html


----------



## LANMaster

Breaking .....

Richard Widmark


----------



## eggplant43

Gosh, I kind of thought he's be around forever. His work sure will:up:


----------



## bassetman

Gabriel said:


> Arthur C. Clark
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7304004.stm


Dang!


----------



## ekim68

*Egg McMuffin Inventor Dies at 89*

LOS ANGELES -- Herb Peterson, who invented the ubiquitous Egg McMuffin as a way to introduce breakfast to McDonald's restaurants, has died, a Southern California McDonald's official said Wednesday. He was 89.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...03/26/AR2008032603248.html?hpid=moreheadlines


----------



## twinofangelize56

*LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Charlton Heston*, who won the 1959 best actor Oscar as the chariot-racing "Ben-Hur" and portrayed Moses, Michelangelo, El Cid and other figures in movie epics of the '50s and '60s, has died. He was 84.

Charlton Heston had symptoms consistent with Alzheimer's disease.

The actor died Saturday night at his home in Beverly Hills with his wife Lydia at his side, family spokesman Bill Powers said.

Heston revealed in 2002 that he had symptoms consistent with Alzheimer's disease, saying, "I must reconcile courage and surrender in equal measure."

In June 1998, Heston was elected president of the National Rifle Association, for which he had posed for ads holding a rifle. He delivered a jab at then-President Clinton, saying, "America doesn't trust you with our 21-year-old daughters, and we sure, Lord, don't trust you with our guns."

Heston stepped down as NRA president in April 2003, telling members his five years in office were "quite a ride. ... I loved every minute of it."

Later that year, Heston was awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the nation's highest civilian honor. "The largeness of character that comes across the screen has also been seen throughout his life," President Bush said at the time.

Read more here.... http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/04/06/heston.dead.ap/index.html


----------



## poochee

twinofangelize56 said:


> *LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Charlton Heston*, who won the 1959 best actor Oscar as the chariot-racing "Ben-Hur" and portrayed Moses, Michelangelo, El Cid and other figures in movie epics of the '50s and '60s, has died. He was 84.
> 
> Read more here.... http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/04/06/heston.dead.ap/index.html


 He was a great actor and person.


----------



## katonca

twinofangelize56 said:


> *LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Charlton Heston*, who won the 1959 best actor Oscar as the chariot-racing "Ben-Hur" and portrayed Moses, Michelangelo, El Cid and other figures in movie epics of the '50s and '60s, has died. He was 84.


A great loss


----------



## poochee

*John A. Wheeler, 96; physicist coined the term 'black hole'*
By John Johnson Jr., Los Angeles Times Staff Writer 
April 15, 2008

John A. Wheeler, the fertile-minded physicist who popularized mind-stretching ideas about black holes, wormholes and quantum foam and also confounded admirers by helping to conceive some of the most potent weapons of mass destruction, has died. He was 96.

Wheeler died Sunday morning of pneumonia at his home in Hightstown, N.J., according to his daughter, Alison Wheeler Lahnston. He had been in poor health for the last week.

Excerpt from: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-wheeler15apr15,0,1229086.story?track=ntothtml


----------



## poochee

*'Ollie' Johnston Jr., 95; animator and last of Disney's 'Nine Old Men,' dies*
Johnston is best known for his work in features. *He created the character of Bambi* and worked on numerous other films, such as *'Pinocchio' and 'The Jungle Book.'*
By Charles Solomon, Special to The Times 
April 16, 2008

Oliver Martin "Ollie" Johnston Jr., the last living member of the celebrated "Nine Old Men" of Disney animation whose work set the standard by which all character animation is judged and a recipient of the National Medal of Arts, has died. He was 95.

Johnston died Monday afternoon of natural causes at a long-term care facility in Sequim, Wash., according to a news release from Howard E. Green, vice president of studio communications for Walt Disney Studios.

*Oscar-winning animator and historian John Canemaker said, "Ollie's death truly marks the end of the 'Golden Age' of hand-drawn Disney character animation that blossomed in the 1930s. He was a great and nuanced animator who could handle sentiment and comedy with equal aplomb, as well as a sweet and generous mentor to many."*

Excerpts from: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-johnston16apr16,0,1269397.story?track=ntothtml


----------



## poochee

updated 3 hours, 16 minutes ago 
*'Hee Haw' comedian dies at 66*
The Associated Press

*Story Highlights*
Jim Hager, one of "Hee Haw's" Hager Twins, dead at 66
Hager collapsed in a Nashville coffee shop Thursday
"Hee Haw" was "Laugh-In"-style show with country twang

NASHVILLE, Tennessee (AP) -- Jim Hager, one of the Hager Twins who satirized country life with cornball one-liners on TV's "Hee Haw," died in Nashville, the show's producer said Friday. He was 66.

Hager was at a coffee shop when he collapsed Thursday, Sam Lovullo said. He said he had been told that by Jon Hager, the surviving twin. Vanderbilt University Medical Center, where he had been taken, gave no details on the cause of death.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/02/obit.jimhager.ap/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## ekim68

_Country superstar Eddy Arnold dies at 89_

NASHVILLE -- Eddy Arnold, whose mellow baritone on songs like "Make the World Go Away" made him one of the most successful country singers in history, died this morning, days short of his 90th birthday.

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-la-me-arnold9-2008may09,0,7481606.story


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> _Country superstar Eddy Arnold dies at 89_
> 
> NASHVILLE -- Eddy Arnold, whose mellow baritone on songs like "Make the World Go Away" made him one of the most successful country singers in history, died this morning, days short of his 90th birthday.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-la-me-arnold9-2008may09,0,7481606.story


 He lived a long life.


----------



## poochee

*Robert Rauschenberg, Titan of American Art, Is Dead at 82*

Robert Rauschenberg, the irrepressibly prolific American
artist who time and again reshaped art in the 20th century,
died Monday night.

Read More:
http://www.nytimes.com/?emc=na


----------



## cwwozniak

*Creator of the "Wall of Sound" dies at age 80.*

Larry Levine, the recording engineer who helped Phil Spector re-invent rock 'n' roll music with his "Wall of Sound" technique died on his 80th birthday. Levine was the engineer on such Spector produced classics as "Da Doo Ron Ron" and the Righteous Brothers', "You've Lost that Lovin' Feeling."

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5h-fQ-HruUlzJZ0n-m0Y6cTnc4F_wD90LD72G4


----------



## poochee

Los Angeles Times | May 16, 2008 | 2:10 p.m.

*Winemaker Robert Mondavi is dead at age 94*

The pioneering Napa Valley vintner revolutionized the way the world thought about California wine.

More at: http://link.latimes.com/r/0Q7X8Z/4C9YK/EF716/ZOO6/RV5LN/T3/t


----------



## eggplant43

I had the privilege of meeting Robert about 49 years ago. A true gentleman.


----------



## poochee

*Huntington Hartford II, A. & P. Heir, Dies at 97 * *Interesting life story*.
By DANIEL LEWIS
Margalit Fox contributed reporting.

Published: May 20, 2008

Huntington Hartford II, who inherited a fortune from the A. & P. grocery business and lost most of it chasing his dreams as an entrepreneur and arts patron, died Monday at his home in Lyford Cay, Nassau, in the Bahamas, where he had lived since 2004. He was 97.

His death was announced by his daughter, Juliet Hartford.

Excerpt from: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/20/arts/19cnd-hartford.html?hp


----------



## eggplant43

http://www.utahphillips.org/


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.utahphillips.org/


He lead an interesting life!


----------



## poochee

updated 1:49 a.m. EDT, Sun May 25, 2008 
*'Laugh-In' comic Dick Martin dead at 86*
Associated Press

*Story Highlights*
Comedian Dick Martin dies of respiratory complications
Martin known for co-hosting "Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In"
After "Laugh-In," Martin became director, working on several TV shows

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Dick Martin, the zany half of the comedy team whose "Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In" took television by storm in the 1960s, making stars of Goldie Hawn and Lily Tomlin and creating such national catch-phrases as "Sock it to me!" has died. He was 86.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/25/dick.martin.ap/index.html


----------



## eggplant43

Another unique master gone.


----------



## cwwozniak

*Sydney Pollack, Award-Winning Movie Director, Dies*

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601088&sid=amc5CA0NKZi0&refer=home


> Sydney Pollack, the actor, producer and Academy Award-winning director of ``Tootsie'' and ``Out of Africa,'' who used love stories, politics and humor to explore loss and human frailty, has died. He was 73.
> 
> Pollack died at his Los Angeles home after battling cancer, ...


----------



## poochee

*'Carol Burnett' star Harvey Korman dies at 81*
The Associated Press 
Thursday, May 29, 2008; 8:14 PM

LOS ANGELES -- Harvey Korman, the tall, versatile comedian who won four Emmys for his outrageously funny contributions to "The Carol Burnett Show" and played a conniving politician to hilarious effect in "Blazing Saddles," died Thursday. He was 81.

Korman died at UCLA Medical Center after suffering complications from the rupture of an abdominal aortic aneurysm four months ago, his family said. He had undergone several major operations.

Excerpt from: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/05/29/AR2008052903348.html?hpid=artslot


----------



## eggplant43

A very funny man, and the ensemble was unique.


----------



## ekim68

Ah man, another one of my favorites...."Hedley, that's Hedley Lamar."


----------



## pyritechips

ekim68 said:


> Ah man, another one of my favorites...."Hedley, that's Hedley Lamar."


I hear ya! My all time favourite funny movie and he excelled in it!

I'll miss you, Harvey!


----------



## cwwozniak

eggplant43 said:


> and the ensemble was unique.


I always enjoyed watching Harvey suffer trying to keep a straight face while Tim Conway was doing his best to make him laugh.


----------



## eggplant43

It was something to behold. You just knew he wouldn't make it, and that was half the fun.


----------



## LANMaster

Awww. I just heard about Harvey.
I loved the way he and Tim Conway cracked each other up.


----------



## poochee

Breaking News Alert
The New York Times
Sunday, June 1, 2008 -- 6:35 PM ET
-----

Yves Saint Laurent, Fashion Icon, Dies at 71

Yves Saint Laurent, who exploded on the fashion scene in 1958
as the boy-wonder successor to Christian Dior and endured as
one of the best-known and most influential couturiers of the
second half of the 20th century, died on Sunday in Paris. He
was 71.

Read More:
http://www.nytimes.com/?emc=na


----------



## poochee

Breaking News Alert
The New York Times
Monday, June 2, 2008 -- 12:23 PM ET
-----

*Bo Diddley, Rock-and-Roll Pioneer, Is Dead at 79*

Bo Diddley, whose innovative rhythms and guitar effects
inspired legions of musicians, has died at his home in
Florida, a spokeswoman said. He was 79.

Read More:
http://www.nytimes.com/?emc=na


----------



## eggplant43

I saw Bo Diddly live in Oakland, many years ago. I remember his distinct guitar, and style.


----------



## twinofangelize56

'It's A Wonderful Life' actor Bob Anderson dies at 75

http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Movies/06/07/bob.anderson.obit.ap/index.html

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Bob Anderson, who played the young George Bailey in the Christmas classic ``It's a Wonderful Life,'' has died. He was 75.

Anderson died Friday of cancer at his home in Palm Springs, his wife, Victoria, said Saturday.

He was best known for his role as the young Bailey in Frank Capra's 1946 ``It's a Wonderful Life,'' the same character portrayed in adulthood by James Stewart. In one scene, the story called for him to spot a potentially fatal error made by a drunken druggist, played by H.B. Warner.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

(Personally.... my favorite part was where he was in the drugstore and said, "HOTDOG!" I still say that at times today! And now so does my 3 year old grandson!  )


----------



## twinofangelize56

Sportscasting legend Jim McKay, famed for Munich coverage, dies

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/more/06/07/obit.mckay.ap/index.html?iref=werecommend

NEW YORK (AP) -- Jim McKay elegantly covered competitions from badminton to barrel jumping. Yet he may best be remembered for that grim day at the Munich Olympics when he broke the news with three simple words: "They're all gone."

The groundbreaking sportscaster died Saturday of natural causes at his farm in Monkton, Md. He was 86.

McKay was the one who spanned the globe to bring television viewers the constant variety of sports on ABC's influential Wide World of Sports, where he told of "the thrill of victory and the agony of defeat."


----------



## LANMaster

Jim McKay was one of my fav's.


----------



## LANMaster

BREAKING!

Tim Russert has died.










I bought his book; "Wisdom of our Fathers" and gave it to my Dad for Father's day 3 years ago.

Tim was a good man. He was only 58 yrs old. 

Heart attack


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> BREAKING!
> 
> Tim Russert has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought his book; "Wisdom of our Fathers" and gave it to my Dad for Father's day 3 years ago.
> 
> *Tim was a good man. He was only 58 yrs old.*
> 
> Heart attack


----------



## bassetman

LANMaster said:


> BREAKING!
> 
> Tim Russert has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought his book; "Wisdom of our Fathers" and gave it to my Dad for Father's day 3 years ago.
> 
> Tim was a good man. He was only 58 yrs old.
> 
> Heart attack


Sad


----------



## poochee

*Stewart R. Mott, 70, Offbeat Philanthropist, Dies * *Quite a character.*
By DOUGLAS MARTIN
Published: June 14, 2008

Stewart R. Mott, a philanthropist whose gifts to progressive and sometimes offbeat causes were often upstaged by his eccentricities, like cultivating a farm with 460 plant species (including 17 types of radishes), a chicken coop and a compost pile, atop his Manhattan penthouse, died Thursday night. He was 70 and had homes in North Salem, N.Y. and Bermuda.

His death was confirmed Friday morning by Conrad Martin, executive director of the Stewart R. Mott Charitable Trust. He said Mr. Mott had been ill with cancer for some time and died in the emergency room of Northern Westchester Hospital in Mount Kisco, N.Y.

Excerpt from: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/14/u...l=1&adxnnlx=1213387326-9UYPUP6jrpyHEQUciK8HNQ


----------



## ekim68

I just heard about Tim Russert...I liked him...He wasn't that old...


----------



## bassetman

A nice memorial from Conan O'Brian! http://www.hulu.com/watch/22923/late-night-with-conan-obrien-conan-on-tim-russert-61308


----------



## LANMaster

Wow .... I had thought it was 3 years ago that I got his book. Looks like it was just last year.

The book came on the heels of the bestseller he wrote to his Dad called "Big Russ".
In this 2nd book, "Wisdom of our Fathers", Tim compiled several dozen letters sent to him from people who just wanted to talk about thir Dads.

So I read Tim's book, cover to cover, and made notes in pencil throughout before sending it to my Dad.

Tim Russert gave it as hard to the left as he did to the right. And even though he was a Democrat, I felt he generally played it down the middle, even though we knew from what side his own heart resided.

He was fair. And I, for one, came to admire a trait not often found .... *not ever* found in the mainstream media today .... objectivity.

I won't deny that I wept over this weekend at the loss.

My heart goes out to his Son, Luke (who just graduated from Boston College) and his Father, Big Russ, who Tim had to place in an assited living residence, just 10 days before Tim died.


----------



## twinofangelize56

Movie dancer Cyd Charisse  whose elegant legwork wooed Fred Astaire in such classic '50s musicals as The Bandwagon and Silk Stockings and Gene Kelly in Singin' in the Rain and Brigadoon  died early Tuesday at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center after suffering an apparent heart attack, says her rep. She was 86.

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20207399,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlines


----------



## poochee

twinofangelize56 said:


> Movie dancer Cyd Charisse - whose elegant legwork wooed Fred Astaire in such classic '50s musicals as The Bandwagon and Silk Stockings and Gene Kelly in Singin' in the Rain and Brigadoon - died early Tuesday at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center after suffering an apparent heart attack, says her rep. She was 86.
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20207399,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlines


She was a wonderful dancer! And her husband Tony Martin a wonderful singer!


----------



## poochee

*Tim Russert: the details about what caused his death*
By Karen Ravn, Special to The Times 
June 23, 2008

WHEN TV journalist Tim Russert died June 13, it was heartbreaking news for his family, friends and fans. Chief of the Washington bureau of NBC News and longtime moderator of "Meet the Press," Russert was known for asking tough questions. He leaves two more: How could death come so fast to a man who, on-air and off, had always seemed so full of life? And couldn't something have been done to prevent the tragedy?

Excerpt from: http://www.latimes.com/features/health/la-he-closer23-2008jun23,0,4123104.story


----------



## poochee

*Henry Chadwick, Scholar of Early Christianity, Dies at 87 *
By DOUGLAS MARTIN
Published: June 22, 2008

The Very Rev. Henry Chadwick, an Anglican priest, professor, editor, translator and author whose historical voyages into early Christianity won praise for depth, insight and evenhandedness and helped shed light on modern religious problems, died Tuesday in Oxford, England. He was 87.

His death was announced by Cambridge University, where Professor Chadwick taught and held administrative positions.

In an obituary written for the newspaper The Guardian, Rowan Williams, the archbishop of Canterbury, called Professor Chadwick, who was knighted in 1989, an aristocrat among Anglican scholars.

Excerpt from: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/22/world/europe/22chadwick.html?_r=1&oref=slogin


----------



## twinofangelize56

George Carlin has passed away! He was 71.










http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080623/ap_on_en_tv/obit_george_carlin

Edit by LAN: Fixed the imager link.


----------



## twinofangelize56

twinofangelize56 said:


> George Carlin has passed away! He was 71.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080623/ap_on_en_tv/obit_george_carlin
> 
> Edit by LAN: Fixed the imager link.


Thank you, LAN! 

Seems I am having trouble with links! They work for me when I post, so I don't understand what happens afterwards!


----------



## poochee

updated 1 hour, 43 minutes ago 
*'Mary Hartman,' 'Grease' star Goodman dies at 93* * She was a very funny lady.*
Associated Press

*Story Highlights*
Dody Goodman played mother on "Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman"
Goodman first became well known for appearances on Jack Paar's show
Actress was regular stage performer, TV guest star

NEW YORK (AP) -- Dody Goodman, the delightfully daffy comedian known for her television appearances on Jack Paar's late-night talk show and as the mother on the soap-opera parody "Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman," has died at 93.

Goodman died Sunday at Englewood (New Jersey) Hospital and Medical Center, said Joan Adams, a close family friend. The actress had been ill for some time and had lived in the Actors Fund Home in Englewood since October, Adams said.

Excerpts from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/TV/06/23/obit.dodygoodman.ap/index.html


----------



## pyritechips

twinofangelize56 said:


> George Carlin has passed away! He was 71.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080623/ap_on_en_tv/obit_george_carlin
> 
> Edit by LAN: Fixed the imager link.


Being still in highschool, I was awakened by George's commentary. Despite his profanity I can honestly say that he was one of the true influences in my life.

Thank you George!


----------



## Sooky 47

I wasn't much on the profanity either, but, his humour was tops! I will miss his works.


----------



## twinofangelize56

Harmon with a Bozo performer in 1996 at the National Assn. of Television
Program Executives convention in Las Vegas.

Larry Harmon, longtime Bozo the Clown, dead at 83

Link to Story Here


----------



## poochee

*Jesse Helms, Conservative Force in the Senate, Dies at 86*

Jesse Helms, the former North Carolina Senator whose courtly
manner and mossy drawl barely masked a hard-edged
conservatism that opposed civil rights, gay rights, foreign
aid and modern art, died early Thursday in Raleigh, N.C. He
was 86.

His death was announced by the Jesse Helms Center Foundation
in Wingate, N.C.

Read More:
http://www.nytimes.com/?emc=na


----------



## LANMaster

Don S. Davis from Satrgate SG1

R.I.P.


----------



## poochee

*Billionaire Investor John Marks Templeton Dies at 95* *Very interesting life story!*
By Joe Holley
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Tuesday, July 8, 2008; 2:45 PM

*John Marks Templeton, 95, a billionaire investor whose lifelong fascination with science and the spiritual and their mutual connection to the meaning of life prompted him to establish the Templeton Prize, died early this morning of pneumonia at Doctors Hospital in Nassau, Bahamas. A naturalized British citizen, he lived in Nassau. *

Templeton, who began his career on Wall Street in 1937, founded Templeton Mutual Funds, one of the largest and most successful international investment funds in the world. Described by Money magazine in 1999 as "arguably the greatest global stock picker of the century," he sold Templeton Funds to the Franklin Group in 1992 for $440 million. At the time of the sale, Templeton Funds had assets of $22 billion.

He established the Templeton Prize in 1972 as a way of recognizing exemplary achievement in work related to life's spiritual dimension. He always made sure that its monetary award exceeded the Nobel prizes, underscoring his contention that advances in the spiritual domain are no less important than those in other areas of human endeavor.

"Yeah, I'm afraid of death," Templeton said in the 1995 CNN interview. "Everybody -- I think it's very rare for a person not to be afraid of death, because we don't know, because it's an uncertainty there. And I try to postpone death as far as I can, but at the same time, I have to recognize that God is a thousand times wiser than I and probably He has something in store for me that I can't imagine."

Excerpts from: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...07/08/AR2008070801232.html?hpid=moreheadlines


----------



## poochee

*Dr. Michael E. DeBakey Is Dead at 99 *
By LAWRENCE K. ALTMAN 21 minutes ago

Dr. DeBakeys innovative heart and blood vessel operations made him one of Americas most influential doctors. He performed more than 60,000 operations.

http://www.nytimes.com/?emc=na


----------



## poochee

*Tony Snow, Former White House Press Secretary, Dies at 53 *
By SHERYL GAY STOLBERG 29 minutes ago
The conservative columnist and commentator served for 17 months as President Bushs press secretary.

http://www.nytimes.com/?emc=na


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye to one of the few Yankees I liked...Bobby Murcer...

_Bobby Murcer, link to Yankee greats, dies at 62_

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/baseball/al/yankees/2008-07-12-murcer-obit_N.htm


----------



## LANMaster

So very sorry to hear about Tony Snow. What a really nice person.


----------



## poochee

updated 4 hours, 35 minutes ago 
*Big-band singer Jo Stafford dead at 90*
Associated Press

*Story Highlights*
Jo Stafford had hits with "I'll Walk Alone," "I'll Be Seeing You"
Stafford was singer with Tommy Dorsey's band for several years
Stafford had radio show, TV show, eventually stopped performing live

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Jo Stafford, the honey-voiced band singer who starred in radio and television and sold more than 25 million records with her ballads and folksongs, died Wednesday. She was 90.

Stafford died of congestive heart failure at her Century City home, her son, Tim Weston of Topanga, said Friday. She had been in declining health since October, he said.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Music/07/18/obit.stafford.ap/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my favorites, poochee. She was good musical side of WW2. Didn't she sing 'You Belong To Me'? Good song from that time....:up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Another one of my favorites, poochee. She was good musical side of WW2. Didn't she sing 'You Belong To Me'? Good song from that time....:up:


Yes she did. She lived a long life.


----------



## LANMaster

sux ..  I met Jo once in the 60's. Not kidding. Balboa Bay Club with my best friend at the time ... around the time I met John Wayne having no idea who I was meeting.

MAN growing up in So Cal a poor white kid, I sure hung out with some wealthy friends.

I don't remember her too well, though. She was more the older folks friend.
She didn't look old then at all, I remember. But that was over 30 years ago.


----------



## ekim68

I didn't know you were that old LAN...But, when you met her, did she sing? And, if you would, could you elaborate on some of your meeting with John Wayne? Sounds like a good memory to keep....:up:


----------



## LANMaster

nonono I was a wee lad of about 8.
I believe I met her at one of the few celebrity Golf tourneys I went to with my Dad. I met quite a few REAL oldies there.
3 stooges ( less curly. I think he had died by then)
Billy Bardy
Bob Hope
Red Skelton - I think
Lucille Ball - Don't remember if Desi was there I was real young ... but I remember the red-head lady
Dorothy Lamoure was a friend of my Dad's
Bing, of course... but strangely separated from Hope I still don't get that.
Some of the great golfers of the day, which meant nothing to me then
I think Player & Arnold were there but I don't thing Jack was there.
It was a Celeb pro-am thing at the San Clemente Country Club. Late 60's

The three of us (brother-sister-me) got bunches of autographs, but they meant nothing to me at the time. I'll check with my older sister & brother to see if they still have any.


My Wayne experience was one of fear, until I realized later that he was really a sweet guy.
I met Wayne when I was about 11 or 12.
My best friend about 1974 had his Gramma Elanore who lived at the peak of little Corona in Corona Del Mar. It was a view to die for. The house sold in 1980 for over 2 mil. yup 17 bedrooms ... a real mansion as my mom & me lived in the Newport Shores area in a small home.

(we later moved into a trailer ... yes a trailer ... BUT IT WAS A NICE ONE! )

anyway (back to 1974ish) we were walking between elevators (that we used to stall to piss off the security- because we were little pubescent vandals - Oh what I could tell you. ) and running in our sandy shorts when we ran into (literally) some giant - sandy shorts himself with a huge towel that barely fit around his waist! Man ... this guy was HUGE!!! Crumudgeonous looking, and appeared to me angry as hell at us misbehaved kids. I didn't know that my frend had known him some years there at the BBC.
He had been caught, perhaps by Wayne himself.

Messing with the elevators really made some people mad for some reason   

We thought he was some fat old man, but he said sternly ... "What are you kids doing?" He pretty much blocked our way but we knew we could easily escape so long as security didn't see us. I did not recognize him, but Wayne said, Aren't you one of the Fisher kids? He said yes, and Wayne said well then you'd better run like hell because they're on to you!" (security)

They were, and we did.

We got in no trouble that day, but the next morning Elanore was furious with the both of us. Not because Wayne said anything, but because Security already knew who we were and never got us. 70's security geeks were easy to mess with. (except at the Nixon Ranch in San Clemente where I grew up --- that's another story But I swear it is the truth. )

Whether or not John Wayne knew what was really up, I don't know. But he looked pretty pissed off being run into by a couple of very young hoodlems .. which of course we were.
And there's no doubt it was him. I wish he had looked better, though.

I just turned 46 last month, I think I still have my BBC guest card.


----------



## LANMaster

Whew! I figured you'd enjoy that.
Now you have a little more insight into what kind of little monster that I was as a kid.


----------



## poochee

Lan...Thanks for sharing! Sounds like you had fun!


----------



## ekim68

Thanks from me too LAN. Sounds like you were a little hooligan....


----------



## Gabriel

LANMaster said:


> Whew! I figured you'd enjoy that.
> Now you have a little more insight into what kind of little monster that I was as a kid.


I for one always knew you had monster tendencies in you LAN It is a redeeming quality in you


----------



## twinofangelize56

LAN ~ No time like the present to redeem yourself so the 'Big Guy' will let you in when the time comes!


----------



## LANMaster

twinofangelize56 said:


> LAN ~ No time like the present to redeem yourself so the 'Big Guy' will let you in when the time comes!


I am a firm believer in the Gospel of Grace, as the Apostle Paul describes it so well in the epistle letter that he wrote to the Galatians.

There is nothing .... absolutely nothing that I can do to redeem myself or somehow "deserve" redemption any more than anybody else. *Christ did it all.*
It is only because of HIS work that I shall be "let in" when the time comes.

It is written that a person who has broken the smallest of sins has broken them all, and that even the thought of a sin is tantamount to acting out upon it.

Therefore, I am no better than the worst sinner, and only by the work of Christ will I be "let in".



Thank God for that too, because I am Chief among the sinners!


----------



## twinofangelize56

LANMaster said:


> It is written that a person who has broken the smallest of sins has broken them all, and that even the thought of a sin is tantamount to acting out upon it.
> 
> 
> Thank God for that too, because I am Chief among the sinners!


The part I have made bigger from your quote gives me pause to think! You have no idea how many times I have 'thought' about things that might be considered a sin by some... oh alright... by many..... and since these 'thoughts' oft times pop up on their own at the most inopportune times... I now am going to have to ask for God's forgiveness many many many many... well you get the idea.... times!


----------



## LANMaster

twinofangelize56 said:


> The part I have made bigger from your quote gives me pause to think! You have no idea how many times I have 'thought' about things that might be considered a sin by some... oh alright... by many..... and since these 'thoughts' oft times pop up on their own at the most inopportune times... I now am going to have to ask for God's forgiveness many many many many... well you get the idea.... times!


You only need ask one time.


----------



## twinofangelize56

LANMaster said:


> You only need ask one time.


That sounds too easy! I'm sending you a PM.....


----------



## poochee

*Estelle Getty of 'Golden Girls' fame dies at 84 *
Updated 2m ago 
By Bob Thomas, Associated Press

LOS ANGELES  Estelle Getty, the diminutive actress who spent 40 years struggling for success before landing a role of a lifetime in 1985 as the sarcastic octogenarian Sophia on TV's The Golden Girls, has died. She was 84.

Getty, who suffered from advanced dementia, died at about 5:30 a.m. Tuesday at her Hollywood Boulevard home, said her son, Carl Gettleman of Santa Monica.

"She was loved throughout the world in six continents, and if they loved sitcoms in Antarctica she would have been loved on seven continents," her son said. "She was one of the most talented comedic actresses who ever lived."

Excerpt from: http://www.usatoday.com/life/people/2008-07-22-getty_N.htm


----------



## LANMaster

I'll always remember her as Sofia Patrillo.


----------



## LANMaster

twinofangelize56 said:


> That sounds too easy! I'm sending you a PM.....


If there were some kind of woirk that we were required to do for salvation, then Christ's death wasn't sufficient.


----------



## grandma77

Randy Pausch, of "The Last Lecture" died early this morning. For those who may not have seen his last lecture...here it is. Very inspiring and thought provoking.


----------



## ekim68

*Nobel Winner Chronicled Tyranny of Soviet Union*

Alexander I. Solzhenitsyn, 89, the Russian writer and winner of the Nobel Prize for Literature whose pitiless and searching chronicles of Soviet tyranny made him a symbol of freedom and the durability of the human spirit, died yesterday in Moscow.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/08/03/AR2008080301249.html?hpid=topnews

(A true hero..)


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> *Nobel Winner Chronicled Tyranny of Soviet Union*
> 
> Alexander I. Solzhenitsyn, 89, the Russian writer and winner of the Nobel Prize for Literature whose pitiless and searching chronicles of Soviet tyranny made him a symbol of freedom and the durability of the human spirit, died yesterday in Moscow.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/08/03/AR2008080301249.html?hpid=topnews
> 
> (A true hero..)


Yes, he was!


----------



## ekim68

*Longtime Braves broadcaster Skip Caray dies at 68*

Skip Caray, a voice of the Atlanta Braves for 33 years and part of a family line of baseball broadcasters that included Hall of Famer Harry Caray, died in his sleep at home on Sunday, the team said. He was 68.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2008/08/03/sports/s192805D88.DTL&tsp=1


----------



## twinofangelize56

Actor and comedian Bernie Mac dies at age 50

LINK


----------



## eggplant43

How sad, to die so young. I know he was quite ill several years ago. I suspect he never really recovered fully.


----------



## poochee

twinofangelize56 said:


> Actor and comedian Bernie Mac dies at age 50
> 
> LINK


So young.


----------



## eggplant43

http://www.suntimes.com/news/obituaries/1099622,xmac080908.article


----------



## eggplant43

I hesitated to post this item here, because it is not about a human being, but an object. However, with further consideration, it is something that has touched many peoples lives, and it deserves to be honored. I couldn't think of a more appropriate place to post it.

_The loss of an arch:_ http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5jJKVQEtp-N1l7AIyKVgxPeB9iaCQD92FBLL80


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> I hesitated to post this item here, because it is not about a human being, but an object. However, with further consideration,* it is something that has touched many peoples lives, and it deserves to be honored. I couldn't think of a more appropriate place to post it.*
> 
> _The loss of an arch:_ http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5jJKVQEtp-N1l7AIyKVgxPeB9iaCQD92FBLL80


It is a loss.


----------



## twinofangelize56

Soul legend Isaac Hayes dies at 65


LINK


----------



## ekim68

Ah man, another one of my favorites........Goodbye Isaac....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Ah man, another one of my favorites........Goodbye Isaac....


Yep!


----------



## eggplant43

It sounds like this is what really killed Bernie Mac:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/features/lifestyle/health/chi-sarcoidosisaug12,0,5966562.story


----------



## poochee

updated 1:42 p.m. EDT, Fri August 15, 2008 
*New Year's baby's death shatters family, relationships* *Poor little one.*

*Story Highlights*
2008 New Year's baby of Summit County, Ohio, shaken to death
Father confessed to police, *but attorney fighting murder charge*
Autopsy on 12-week-old infant *indicates earlier injuries*
Tragedy destroys family, ruins relationships 
By Jim Kavanagh
CNN

CUYAHOGA FALLS, Ohio (CNN) -- Camryn Jakeb Wilson was bathed in TV lights the day he was born, celebrated on the local news as Summit County's 2008 New Year's baby after his arrival at 12:33 a.m. January 1.

Just 12 weeks later, he was bathed in warm water minutes after he quietly died in his mother's arms, the victim of shaken baby syndrome. Camryn's 9-year-old sister, Tabatha, asked why he needed a bath now.

"We have to get him ready to go to Jesus," a nurse softly replied. Tabatha took up a sponge to help.

Camryn's father, Craig R. Wilson, 28, of Cuyahoga Falls, is scheduled for a pretrial hearing on murder and other charges August 20. Police say he confessed to shaking and squeezing the infant after arguing with his wife, Crystal Wilson.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/08/15/shaken.baby/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## eggplant43

This kind of thing is just beyond me. Everybody loses, what a tragedy.


----------



## LANMaster

breaks my heart.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

So sad to hear the news about the baby death.


----------



## twinofangelize56

'Bandit' star Jerry Reed dies at 71








Link


----------



## cwwozniak

> LaFontaine has been a fixture in Hollywood for decades, working on about 5,000 movie trailers. Much of his fame stems from his trademark movie-trailer catch phrase, "In a world where..."


AP Link: http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5heecGKGkvVOeQRKdE1oWT_LW8F7QD92UNRB81


----------



## ekim68

twinofangelize56 said:


> 'Bandit' star Jerry Reed dies at 71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


Good grief, 71 isn't that old. Another one of my favorites...We saw him play at the county fair about 12 years ago....


----------



## eggplant43

A multi-talented entertainer, what a loss.


----------



## poochee

updated 5:48 p.m. EDT, Fri September 5, 2008 
*Oldest gorilla in captivity dies at 55* *She had a long life for a gorilla.*

*Story Highlights*
Officials euthanized Jenny because of an inoperable stomach tumor
She was born in the wild but came to the zoo in 1957
Gorillas live to 30 or 35 in the wild but much longer in zoos

DALLAS (AP) -- The oldest gorilla in captivity, a 55-year-old female named Jenny, has died at the Dallas Zoo, her home for more than half a century, a spokesman said Friday.

Jenny the gorilla celebrated her 55th birthday at the Dallas Zoo in May.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/09/05/oldest.gorilla/index.html


----------



## poochee

*Connie Haines dies at 87; big band singer co-starred with Sinatra*.*A great singer.*
By Don Heckman, Special to The Times 
September 26, 2008

Connie Haines, a petite and dynamic big band singer who performed alongside Frank Sinatra in the Harry James and Tommy Dorsey orchestras, died Monday in Clearwater, Fla. The cause of death was myasthenia gravis, an autoimmune neuromuscular disease. She was 87.

Haines was best known as a singer with a knack for rhythm, and many of her most successful recordings -- 25 of which each sold more than 50,000 copies -- featured her crisp, swinging vocal style.

Excerpt from: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-haines26-2008sep26,0,4669079.story?track=ntothtml


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye Paul...One of the best...

*Film star Paul Newman dead at 83*

http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE48Q25W20080927


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Goodbye Paul...One of the best...
> 
> *Film star Paul Newman dead at 83*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE48Q25W20080927


A great actor and a good man.:up:


----------



## twinofangelize56

Paul Newman! What a legend indeed!


----------



## ekim68

Cool clip...

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/09/27/movies/20080927_NEWMAN_AUDIOSS/index.html


----------



## poochee

updated 4 hours, 1 minute ago 
*TV's 'Mr. Clean' dies at 92*
Associated Press

*Story Highlights*
House Peters Jr. was best known for his role as Mr. Clean in commercials
Actor had lengthy career, often in Westerns and several TV shows
Peters was son of silent film actor who has star on Hollywood Walk of Fame

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- House Peters Jr., a TV actor who became the original Mr. Clean in Procter & Gamble's commercials for household cleaners, died Wednesday. He was 92.

Peters died of pneumonia at the Motion Picture and Television Fund Hospital in Los Angeles, said his son, Jon Peters.

He also is survived by his wife, Lucy Pickett, a daughter, another son and four grandchildren.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/TV/10/02/obit.petersjr.ap/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye Edie. Who can forget "It's a Mad, mad, mad, mad World"?

_Edie Adams, Actress and Singer Dies at 81_

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/16/movies/16adams.html


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Goodbye Edie. Who can forget "It's a Mad, mad, mad, mad World"?
> 
> _Edie Adams, Actress and Singer Dies at 81_
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/16/movies/16adams.html


A great actress!


----------



## poochee

*Frank 'Lefty' Rosenthal dies at 79; sports betting expert inspired movie 'Casino'*
By Dennis McLellan, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer 
October 16, 2008

Frank "Lefty" Rosenthal, the onetime Chicago bookmaker who ran four Las Vegas casinos in the 1970s and whose turbulent life and near-death experience with a car bomb inspired the movie "Casino," has died. He was 79.

Rosenthal, who was barred from casinos because of alleged mob ties, died of a heart attack Monday at his home in Miami Beach, a Fire-Rescue spokeswoman told the Associated Press.

Rosenthal, who was once called "the greatest living expert on sports gambling" by Sports Illustrated, is credited with bringing sports betting to Las Vegas casinos in the '70s.

Excerpt from: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-rosenthal16-2008oct16,0,4743931.story?track=ntothtml


----------



## poochee

*'Mr. Blackwell' dies at 86; compiled 'worst dressed' celebrity lists for nearly 50 years*
By Mary Rourke, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer 
October 20, 2008

"Mr. Blackwell," whose annual "worst dressed" list dinged movie stars, music icons and European royalty and helped turn him into a household name from the 1960s through the '80s, has died. He was 86.

Blackwell had been in failing health and died Sunday afternoon at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles of complications from an intestinal infection, according to publicist Harlan Boll.

A onetime actor and model who turned to fashion design with limited success, Blackwell --in his rankings of what he considered the most dreadful in design -- helped popularize the sort of dishy commentary that takes notable figures down a notch by poking fun at their personal style.

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-blackwell20-2008oct20,0,5164712.story?track=ntothtml


----------



## pyritechips

Joe Wieder:

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2008/10/18/state/n150513D35.DTL&tsp=1


----------



## LANMaster

pyritechips said:


> Joe Wieder:
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2008/10/18/state/n150513D35.DTL&tsp=1


Ben Wieder


----------



## LANMaster

LITTLE ROCK, Ark.  Flowers and candles piled up Sunday outside the home where a TV anchorwoman was found brutally beaten, as tributes poured into the Web site of the Little Rock station where her colleagues mourned her death.

Anne Pressly, a 26-year-old anchor for KATV, died Saturday night in a hospital. Her mother found her brutally beaten Monday after the journalist didn't answer her regular wake-up call. Authorities have said they have no suspects.

Hundreds of comments flooded the station's Web site from across the United States, including messages from loyal viewers accustomed to seeing Pressly on TV to those who said they'd never heard of her before the attack.










More


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> LITTLE ROCK, Ark.  Flowers and candles piled up Sunday outside the home where a TV anchorwoman was found brutally beaten, as tributes poured into the Web site of the Little Rock station where her colleagues mourned her death.
> 
> Anne Pressly, a 26-year-old anchor for KATV, died Saturday night in a hospital. Her mother found her brutally beaten Monday after the journalist didn't answer her regular wake-up call. Authorities have said they have no suspects.
> 
> Hundreds of comments flooded the station's Web site from across the United States, including messages from loyal viewers accustomed to seeing Pressly on TV to those who said they'd never heard of her before the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More


----------



## ekim68

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Author Terkel Dies at 96*

CHICAGO -- Studs Terkel, the ageless master of listening and speaking, a broadcaster, activist and Pulitzer Prize-winning author whose best-selling oral histories celebrated the common people he liked to call the "non-celebrated," died Friday. He was 96.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/10/31/AR2008103102872.html?hpid=artslot


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ekim68 said:


> Goodbye Edie. Who can forget "It's a Mad, mad, mad, mad World"?
> 
> _Edie Adams, Actress and Singer Dies at 81_
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/16/movies/16adams.html


Phew! I thought it was a Angela Lansbury but it isnt 

She was a great actress and still live.


----------



## LANMaster

'Jurassic Park' Author Michael Crichton Dies in Los Angeles - 66


----------



## eggplant43

www.billboard.com/bbcom/news/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003888917


----------



## ekim68

Wow, end of an era, again....The Hendrix bands were inspiring for me...

*Jimi Hendrix drummer found dead at 61*

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2008-11-12-hendrix-drummer_N.htm


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Wow, end of an era, again....The Hendrix bands were inspiring for me...
> 
> *Jimi Hendrix drummer found dead at 61*
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2008-11-12-hendrix-drummer_N.htm


----------



## Gabriel

...............


----------



## eggplant43

I'd never heard of her, but the fact that her actions have touched so many lives in such a positive way, I believe deserves being noted:

http://www.physorg.com/news146116830.html


----------



## poochee

*Edna Parker dies at 115; former teacher was world's oldest person*
By Elaine Woo 
November 28, 2008

Edna Parker, a former Indiana schoolteacher who was certified as the world's oldest person, died Wednesday at a nursing home in Shelbyville, Ind. She was 115.

Indiana Gov. Mitch Daniels commended the two women, who both grew up on small Indiana farms, became schoolteachers and ate a lot of meat and starch over the course of their exceptionally long lives. Parker especially enjoyed eggs, sausage, bacon and fried chicken. "I guess we'll have to rethink lard," Daniels quipped after hearing about her high-fat diet.

Parker, who credited her longevity to various factors, including education, remained relatively free of health problems in her last years. According to family members, she took few medications and at 113 could still walk.:up:

She retained a sense of humor, evident at her 114th birthday celebration when she remarked that 114 was "several years too long. I probably knew George Washington."

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-parker28-2008nov28,0,3824201.story


----------



## eggplant43

She had such a rich voice, and a passion for fairness:

http://www.latimes.com/news/printedition/california/la-me-odetta3-2008dec03,0,7701243.story


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> *She had such a rich voice, and a passion for fairness:*
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/printedition/california/la-me-odetta3-2008dec03,0,7701243.story


That she did!


----------



## twinofangelize56

Beverly Garland dies at age 82.

http://www.latimes.com/news/printedition/california/la-me-garland7-2008dec07,0,5645483.story


----------



## poochee

twinofangelize56 said:


> Beverly Garland dies at age 82.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/printedition/california/la-me-garland7-2008dec07,0,5645483.story


She was a good actress. Rest in peace.


----------



## LANMaster

twinofangelize56 said:


> Beverly Garland dies at age 82.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/printedition/california/la-me-garland7-2008dec07,0,5645483.story


She was smoking hot in her day.


----------



## poochee

*Actor Van Johnson Dies at 92*
Hollywood Star Rode Boyish Good Looks to Enormous Popularity in the 1940s
By Adam Bernstein
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Friday, December 12, 2008; 3:26 PM

Van Johnson, 92, a disarming and popular Hollywood star of 1940s musicals and comedies who later proved effective as a G.I. grunt in "Battleground" and a conflicted Naval officer in "The Caine Mutiny," has died.

Mr. Johnson died Dec. 12 at Tappan Zee Manor, a senior citizens home in Nyack, N.Y. No cause of death was immediately reported.

Excerpt from: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/12/12/AR2008121202352.html?hpid=artslot


----------



## ekim68

Van Johnson, that brings back memories of the family black and white TV. He was in a few movies with June Allison when I had a crush on her. Rest in peace Van.


----------



## poochee

*Dorothy Sterling, author of African American children's literature, dies at 95*..*This lady contributed a lot to literature.*:up:
Sterling, who was white, developed an interest in African American history after reading the works of such radical historians as Herbert Aptheker and W.E.B. Du Bois.
By Elaine Woo 
December 14, 2008

Dorothy Sterling, a significant figure in 20th-century children's literature for her lucid, well- researched portrayals of historical African Americans written decades before multiculturalism became mainstream, died Dec. 1 at her home in Wellfleet, Mass. She was 95.

A self-described accidental historian, Sterling wrote more than 35 books, among the best-known of which is "Freedom Train: The Story of Harriet Tubman." Published in 1954 and still in print, it was one of the first full-length biographies of a historical black figure written for children.

In the mid-1960s, Sterling testified before a congressional committee headed by Rep. Adam Clayton Powell Jr. (D-N.Y.) on racial bias in textbooks and helped form the Council on Interracial Books for Children, which worked to improve the portrayal of minorities in children's books.

Excerpts from: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-sterling14-2008dec14,0,6557035.story


----------



## LANMaster

Betty Page died last week.


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> Betty Page died last week.


Link?


----------



## LANMaster

poochee said:


> Link?


Sry .... here ya go.

.


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> Sry .... here ya go.
> 
> .


Thanks!


----------



## LANMaster

One of our own.

John Vancil (TSG's own Bassetman) passed away this morning from smoke inhalation when his house caught fire.

The planet lost one of the good guys, for certain.


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> One of our own.
> 
> John Vancil (TSG's own Bassetman) passed away this morning from smoke inhalation when his house caught fire.
> 
> The planet lost one of the good guys, for certain.


A sad day for TSG.


----------



## eggplant43

I miss him already. I keep tearing up. A rough day for me.


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> I miss him already. I keep tearing up. A rough day for me.


Same here.


----------



## buffoon

poochee said:


> Same here.


Yeah. Bad! Hit me late because it's evening here. Think I'll stay up a bit.


----------



## LANMaster

eggplant43 said:


> I miss him already. I keep tearing up. A rough day for me.


Same here, Bruce.


----------



## pyritechips

Im gutted.


----------



## pyritechips

John deserves a thread of his own, and it should be pinned.


----------



## LANMaster

pyritechips said:


> John deserves a thread of his own, and it should be pinned.


He does, and it is.

Mike


----------



## pyritechips

Thanks Mike. I'm crying like a friggen baby here. John meant a lot to me.


----------



## LANMaster

pyritechips said:


> Thanks Mike. I'm crying like a friggen baby here. John meant a lot to me.


I know, bro. 

He was a gem among men.


----------



## ekim68

_'First Lady of Star Trek' dead at 76_

BEL AIR, Calif., Dec. 18 (UPI) -- Majel Barrett Roddenberry, the widow of "Star Trek" creator Gene Roddenberry, died early Thursday in her Bel Air, Calif., home, her family said.

http://www.upi.com/Entertainment_Ne...y_of_Star_Trek_dead_at_76/UPI-37731229643694/


----------



## LANMaster

ekim68 said:


> _'First Lady of Star Trek' dead at 76_
> 
> BEL AIR, Calif., Dec. 18 (UPI) -- Majel Barrett Roddenberry, the widow of "Star Trek" creator Gene Roddenberry, died early Thursday in her Bel Air, Calif., home, her family said.
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Entertainment_Ne...y_of_Star_Trek_dead_at_76/UPI-37731229643694/


What a bummer. I thought she was awesome. She was there from the start.
I think Star Trek was every bit as much "her" baby as it was Gene's.


----------



## poochee

*W. Mark Felt, Watergate source 'Deep Throat,' dies at 95*
By Johanna Neuman 
December 19, 2008

W. Mark Felt, the former FBI official who ended one of the country's most intriguing political mysteries when he identified himself as "Deep Throat" -- the nickname for the anonymous source who helped guide the Washington Post's Pulitzer Prize-winning investigation into the Watergate scandal -- has died. He was 95.

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-felt19-2008dec19,0,2159069.story


----------



## poochee

*Eartha Kitt dies at 81; TV's Catwoman, sultry singer of 'Santa Baby'*
Associated Press
December 26, 2008

Eartha Kitt, a sultry singer, dancer and actress who rose from South Carolina cotton fields to become an international symbol of elegance and sensuality, has died. She was 81.

Kitt, whose saucy rendition of "Santa Baby" became a holiday pop music classic, died in Connecticut on Christmas Day. Family spokesman Andrew Freedman said Kitt was recently treated at New York's Columbia Presbyterian Hospital for colon cancer.

Excerpts from: http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-kitt26-2008dec26,0,4702522.story


----------



## ekim68

Geez, another favorite of mine. A very seductive voice...As I recall she was also the fortune teller in the movie, Holes.....


----------



## hewee

Some great ones there.

We losted a life right here in town.
Man Dies From Injuries In Rancho Cordova Explosion
Five Others Injured In Massive Blast.
http://cbs13.com/local/rancho.cordova.explosion.2.894590.html

Really sad what happen here in my town. Fire Dept is just a couple blocks away too but when something like that happens it's bad no matter how close help is.


----------



## buffoon

Harold Pinter.
Bitish author, playwright and nobel prize winner


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Some great ones there.
> 
> We losted a life right here in town.
> Man Dies From Injuries In Rancho Cordova Explosion
> Five Others Injured In Massive Blast.
> http://cbs13.com/local/rancho.cordova.explosion.2.894590.html
> 
> Really sad what happen here in my town. Fire Dept is just a couple blocks away too but when something like that happens it's bad no matter how close help is.


That was just awful!


----------



## hewee

I know and so far I don't know just where the leak was at. 
You had PG&E outside where one was digging and hurt so they was there when this happen. Was PG&E also at fault who knows. Why was gas not turned off? If it was bad a reported like they said but others were they all there because of the danger of it?


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> I know and so far I don't know just where the leak was at.
> You had PG&E outside where one was digging and hurt so they was there when this happen. Was PG&E also at fault who knows. Why was gas not turned off? If it was bad a reported like they said but others were they all there because of the danger of it?


We'll just have to wait for the investigation to be completed.


----------



## poochee

*Dale Wasserman dies at 94; playwright best known for 'Man of La Mancha'*
By Dennis McLellan 
December 27, 2008

Dale Wasserman, a playwright best known for writing the book for the Tony Award-winning Broadway musical *"Man of La Mancha"* and the stage version of Ken Kesey's novel "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest," has died. He was 94.

*"To dream the impossible dream, to fight the unbeatable foe, and never to stop dreaming or fighting -- this is man's privilege and the only life worth living."*

Excerpts from: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-wasserman27-2008dec27,0,7566559.story


----------



## Mumbodog

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/12/28/magazine/20081228-livesmusic-magazine/index.html#


----------



## LANMaster

Died this month;

Date of Death Age Name Field

12/25/2008 81 Eartha Kitt Music,Entertainment

12/24/2008 78 Harold Pinter Theater

12/22/2008 74 Lansana Conté Politics

12/18/2008 76 Majel Barrett Entertainment

12/18/2008 95 W. Mark Felt Politics

*12/17/2008 94 Sammy Baugh Sports *

12/12/2008 92 Van Johnson Entertainment

12/11/2008 72 Ron Carey Labor Union

*12/11/2008 85 Bettie Page Entertainment *

12/8/2008 77 Robert Prosky Entertainment

12/6/2008 76 Sunny von Bulow Other

12/5/2008 82 Beverly Garland Entertainment

12/5/2008 84 Nina Foch Entertainment

12/1/2008 70 Paul Benedict Entertainment

I had no idea of Sammy Baugh's passing. 

*Interesting source*


----------



## cwwozniak

You can add another musician to the list 

*Jazz Master Freddie Hubbard Dies*
(Dec. 29) -- Jazz trumpeter Freddie Hubbard died today at the age of 70. Hubbard, who gained fame playing with legends such as John Coltrane, Herbie Hancock and Art Blakey, had been ill following a heart attack in late November.


----------



## ekim68

Ah man, another one of my favorites...I saw Freddie Hubbard in San Diego once and he was great...Goodbye Freddie...


----------



## poochee

*Helen Suzman, Anti-Apartheid Activist, Dies At 91*
CLARE NULLIS | January 1, 2009 12:59 PM EST |

CAPE TOWN, South Africa - South African anti-apartheid activist Helen Suzman, who won international acclaim as one of the few white lawmakers to fight against the injustices of racist rule, died Thursday. She was 91.

Suzman, who was twice nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize, fought a long and lonely battle in the South African parliament against government repression of the country's black majority and the imprisonment of Nelson Mandela.

For 13 years, Suzman was the sole opposition lawmaker in South Africa's parliament, raising her voice time after time against the introduction of racist legislation by the National Party government.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/01/01/helen-suzman-antiaparthei_n_154638.html


----------



## poochee

*Ex-Sen. Claiborne Pell, proponent of student grants, dies*

*Story Highlights*
Claiborne Pell was largely responsible for Pell grant program for college students:up:
Pell, 90, died Thursday at his Rhode Island home, his family says
Pell was U.S. senator from Rhode Island from 1961 to 1997
He had Parkinson's disease for a number of years

(CNN) -- Former U.S. Sen. Claiborne Pell, who was largely responsible for the Pell grant program for U.S. college students, died Thursday morning at his Rhode Island home, his family said.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/01/01/claiborne.pell.dies/index.html


----------



## twinofangelize56

John Travolta's 16-year-old son, Jett, died Friday morning at the family's vacation home in The Bahamas after what the family's lawyer says was a seizure-related incident.

Read More Here


----------



## poochee

twinofangelize56 said:


> John Travolta's 16-year-old son, Jett, died Friday morning at the family's vacation home in The Bahamas after what the family's lawyer says was a seizure-related incident.
> 
> Read More Here


Very sad, so young.


----------



## Drabdr

twinofangelize56 said:


> John Travolta's 16-year-old son, Jett, died Friday morning at the family's vacation home in The Bahamas after what the family's lawyer says was a seizure-related incident.
> 
> Read More Here


That's terrible.


----------



## cwwozniak

"The Prisoner" TV show creator/star Patrick McGoohan, has died at age 80.



> After starring in the '60s spy series Danger Man (and turning down the role of James Bond), McGoohan turned the genre on its head and created and starred in (as well as writing and directing several episodes of) this 17-episode story arc about a kidnapped secret agent.


http://www.cnet.com/8301-18603_1-10142767-73.html


----------



## poochee

cwwozniak said:


> "The Prisoner" TV show creator/star Patrick McGoohan, has died at age 80.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/8301-18603_1-10142767-73.html


He was a good actor.


----------



## ekim68

Geez, another of my favorites...

*"Fantasy Island" star Ricardo Montalban dies at 88*

http://www.reuters.com/article/entertainmentNews/idUSTRE50D71R20090114


----------



## cwwozniak

I never got into watching Fantasy Island but I can still remember him talking about the soft Corinthian Leather interiors in Chrysler commercials.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Geez, another of my favorites...
> 
> *"Fantasy Island" star Ricardo Montalban dies at 88*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/entertainmentNews/idUSTRE50D71R20090114


Mine to! I never heard any scandal about him. His wife was the sister of Loretta Young.


----------



## ekim68

poochee said:


> Mine to! I never heard any scandal about him. His wife was the sister of Loretta Young.


She was? Cool, thanks poochee...:up: He had some great parts in the Star Trek series, too...


----------



## poochee

*American painter Andrew Wyeth dies at 91 in Pa.*.*One of my favorite artists.*
By PATRICK WALTERS 
Associated Press Writer 
Published: Friday, Jan. 16, 2009

PHILADELPHIA -- Artist Andrew Wyeth, who portrayed the hidden melancholy of the people and landscapes of Pennsylvania's Brandywine Valley and coastal Maine in works such as "Christina's World," died early Friday. He was 91.

Wyeth died in his sleep at his home in the Philadelphia suburb of Chadds Ford, according to Jim Duff, director of the Brandywine River Museum.

The son of famed painter and book illustrator N.C. Wyeth, Andrew Wyeth gained wealth, acclaim and tremendous popularity on his own. But he chafed under criticism from some experts who regarded him as a facile realist, not an artist but merely an illustrator.

"He was a man of extraordinary perception, and that perception was found in his thousands of images - many, many of them iconic," Duff said Friday in an interview. "He highly valued the natural world, the historical objects of this world as they exist in the present and strong-willed people.":up:

http://www.sacbee.com/833/story/1547819.html


----------



## LANMaster

ekim68 said:


> Geez, another of my favorites...
> 
> *"Fantasy Island" star Ricardo Montalban dies at 88*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/entertainmentNews/idUSTRE50D71R20090114


"From Hell's heart, I stab at thee."


----------



## hewee

Lots of the Mexicans around still have those older Chrylser Cordoba so Ricardo Montalban sure help sell a whole lot of them.
http://www.milkmandan.org/dev/null/archives/chrysler_cordoba_ad.jpg






Ricardo Montalban tribute (1/3) and 2/3 and 3/3




I seem him in some old movie last month or month before where I almost did not know it was him because he was so young. But always like his actting.


----------



## poochee

*John Updike, Prize-Winning Writer, Dead at Age 76*
John Updike, prize-winning writer of 'Rabbit' novels, dead at age 76
By HILLEL ITALIE AP National Writer
NEW YORK January 27, 2009 (AP) The Associated Press

John Updike, the Pulitzer Prize-winning novelist, prolific man of letters and erudite chronicler of sex, divorce and other adventures in the postwar prime of the American empire, died Tuesday at age 76.

Updike, a resident of Beverly Farms, Mass., died of lung cancer, according to a statement from his publisher, Alfred A. Knopf.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory?id=6741953


----------



## ekim68

*James Brady dies at 80; Parade magazine columnist, prolific author*

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-james-brady29-2009jan29,0,7691938.story


----------



## twinofangelize56

Read Here

Beloved Pianist for the Lynyrd Skynyrd Band, Billy Powell, has passed away.


----------



## LANMaster

twinofangelize56 said:


> Read Here
> 
> Beloved Pianist for the Lynyrd Skynyrd Band, Billy Powell, has passed away.


Wow .... that's a shock. He was one of the few survivors of the horrible plane crash that killed so many of the band. I remember watching the TV interview with him live the same day that it happened. He was all bloody. He spoke of how Cassie (nearly decapitated) died in his arms, and how Ronnie Van Zandt died instantly.

Sad loss


----------



## poochee

updated 1 hour, 19 minutes ago 
*Actor James Whitmore dies* *Another favorite. *
CNN

*Story Highlights*
Actor known for one-man stage portrayals of Truman, Will Rogers, Teddy Roosevelt
He had memorable roles in "Twilight Zone," "Shawshank Redemption"
Whitmore appeared in several television Westerns
He won Tony, Golden Globe, Emmy; nominated for Oscar

(CNN) -- Craggy-faced film, television and stage actor James Whitmore has died at 87, the Los Angeles County, California, Sheriff's Department confirmed Saturday.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Movies/02/07/obit.whitmore/index.html?iref=topnews


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my favorites. I remember him doing his Truman act....Class act..:up:


----------



## LANMaster




----------



## eggplant43

He was an amazing actor.


----------



## poochee

*Dr. Willem Kolff dies at 97; Dutch physician built first kidney dialysis machine*
*Kolff, known as the 'father of artificial organs,' is credited with building the first successful artificial heart, the Jarvik-7, and established the first blood bank in Europe.*
By Thomas H. Maugh II 
February 14, 2009

Dr. Willem Kolff, the Dutch physician and tinkerer who built the first kidney dialysis machine from cellophane, Ford auto parts and other scraps and in the process saved the lives of millions, died from natural causes Wednesday at a Philadelphia care center. The "father of artificial organs," who also built the first successful artificial heart, *was 97.*:up:

"Dr. Kolff was a pioneer in the truest sense of the word," said Michael K. Young, president of the University of Utah, where Kolff concluded his career. "His groundbreaking work on the artificial kidney in the 1940s made him a household name and a hero to millions of people around the world who benefited from this life-saving technology."

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-willem-kolff14-2009feb14,0,4195511.story


----------



## oil painter

Send a prayer for all the people who died in the plane crash in Buffalo


----------



## poochee

oil painter said:


> Send a prayer for all the people who died in the plane crash in Buffalo


Will do.


----------



## poochee

*Rhena Schweitzer Miller dies at 90; child of Nobel prize winner continued his work in West Africa*
By Elaine Woo 
February 28, 2009

Rhena Schweitzer Miller, the only child of Nobel Prize-winning humanitarian Dr. Albert Schweitzer, who carried on his medical missionary work in the West African country of Gabon after his death in 1965, has died. She was 90.

Miller died of natural causes Sunday at her daughter's home in Pacific Palisades, according to Dr. Lachlan Forrow, president of the Albert Schweitzer Fellowship.

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-schweitzer-miller28-2009feb28,0,7184932.story


----------



## poochee

*Radio Broadcaster Paul Harvey Dies*.*A great broadcaster.*
Saturday, February 28, 2009; 9:04 PM 
By Joe Holley Washington Post Staff Writer

Paul Harvey, 90, a Chicago-based radio broadcaster whose authoritative baritone voice and distinctive staccato delivery attracted millions of daily listeners for more than half a century, died Feb. 28 in Phoenix.

A spokesman for ABC Radio Network told the Associatd Press that Mr. Harvey died at his winter home, surrounded by family. No cause of death was immediately available.

*Mr. Harvey was the voice of the American heartland.* Decades before devoted listeners tuned in to Rush Limbaugh, Howard Stern or Don Imus, an audience of some -- million at its peak --was tuned in mornings and at noon to Harvey's trademark greeting: *"Hello Americans! This is Paul Harvey. Stand by! For news!" *

Descended from five generations of Baptist preachers, Paul Harvey was born Paul Harvey Aurandt in Tulsa, Okla., on Sept. 4, 1918. His father, an assistant to the Tulsa police and fire commissioner, was shot to death while Mr. Harvey was still an infant, either by outlaws or in a hunting accident; Mr. Harvey himself never knew which version was true.

Perhaps the most effective radio pitchman in the history of the medium, his sponsors stayed with him for decades. Other potential sponsors lined up to buy time on the news and commentary segments or on *"The Rest of the Story," *mesmerizing little tales, cleverly written, that featured a surprising O Henry-style twist to stories listeners thought they already knew.

Survivors include his wife, Lynne Cooper Harvey whom he married in 1940 and a son Paul Harvey Aurandt.

Excerpts from: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/02/28/AR2009022802096.html?hpid=artslot


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my favorites....Goodbye Paul....I looked forward to hearing him on the radio when I was in Vietnam...A voice from home...:up:


----------



## LANMaster

Bummer about Paul ..... I listened to him Friday at lunchtime.
I don't know if it was his last broadcast or a recording. 
But I remember thinking that he sounded older than I had ever heard him.

His Son is a good guy to carry on his legacy.


----------



## hewee

Paul Harvey will be missed. No one can replace him. Even his own show when others filled in for him was not the same because you had to have Paul Harvey saying it.


----------



## LANMaster

.... and now you know .... the rest of the story.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, she was learning how to ski...So sad..



> Tony Award-winning actress Natasha Richardson, 45, a member of a British acting dynasty, died March 18 from a head injury she suffered while skiing.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/03/18/AR2009031803237.html?hpid=artslot


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Wow, she was learning how to ski...So sad..
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/03/18/AR2009031803237.html?hpid=artslot


Yes, very sad.


----------



## eggplant43

Once again, we see just how precious life is. The only thing I can say is I'm glad it was fast, if it had to happen.

You just hope the brain swelling goes down, and they recover. I recently read a book by a neurosurgeon, and that is seldom the outcome, unfortunately.


----------



## ekim68

Actually eggplant, I thought the same...It was rather quick, and that's the best way...IMO.


----------



## Littlefield

Yep, it is sad but you do not turn away paramedics when you have a head injury .


----------



## poochee

*Poet Sylvia Plath's son commits suicide in Alaska*
By HILLEL ITALIE
The Associated Press 
Monday, March 23, 2009; 2:48 PM

-- When Nicholas Hughes was in his early 20s, his father, poet Ted Hughes, advised him on the importance of living bravely.

"The only calibration that counts is how much heart people invest, how much they ignore their fears of being hurt or caught out or humiliated," Hughes wrote to his son, who committed suicide at 47 last week at his home in Fairbanks, Alaska, 46 years after Nicholas' mother, poet Sylvia Plath, killed herself.

"And the only thing people regret is that they didn't live boldly enough, that they didn't invest enough heart, didn't love enough. Nothing else really counts at all."

From the time that Plath died, in 1963, Ted Hughes had tried to protect and strengthen their children, Frieda and Nicholas, from their mother's fate and fame. He burned the last volume of his wife's journals, a decision strongly criticized by scholars and fans, and waited years to tell his children the full details of Plath's suicide.

Associated Press writer Rachel D'Oro in Anchorage, Alaska, contributed to this report.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...03/23/AR2009032300679.html?hpid=moreheadlines


----------



## ekim68

*Dan Seals, part of pop duo, dies at 61*

NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- Dan Seals, who was England Dan in the pop duo England Dan and John Ford Coley and later had a successful country career, has died of complications from cancer. He was 61.

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-dan-seals27-2009mar27,0,41514.story


----------



## poochee

*The Historian Who Lived What He Taught*..*A long and fruitful life.*
By Walter Dellinger
Thursday, March 26, 2009; Page A21

John Hope Franklin, who died yesterday at 94, was one of the most remarkable Americans of the 20th century. He was the master of the great American story of that century, the story of race. John Hope wrote it, he taught it, and he lived it.

For seven years, he and I taught constitutional history together at Duke, and I never ceased to marvel at how he managed both to embody this history and yet recount it with an extraordinarily candid honesty. Our students would fall into the deepest hush while he recounted his experiences researching his epic 1947 work, "From Slavery to Freedom: A History of African Americans" (reprinted scores of times since, and still widely read), in segregated libraries at Southern universities and Southern state libraries. He would describe the various Jim Crow rules he was required to navigate -- a separate table from white patrons, a prohibition on being waited on by white female librarians and similar indignities -- without a trace of bitterness.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...ewsletter&wpisrc=newsletter&wpisrc=newsletter


----------



## LANMaster

ekim68 said:


> *Dan Seals, part of pop duo, dies at 61*
> 
> NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- Dan Seals, who was England Dan in the pop duo England Dan and John Ford Coley and later had a successful country career, has died of complications from cancer. He was 61.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-dan-seals27-2009mar27,0,41514.story


I grew up listening to these two. 

Loved the "Nights are forever" album.


----------



## Littlefield

'Summer Breeze' brings back good memories


----------



## Littlefield

Sad and pretty stupid about those NFL players that were fishing if they had just cut the line to the anchor they could have lived.An anchor only costs about $ 100 .
http://www.baynews9.com/content/36/...?title=FWC+releases+report+on+missing+boaters


----------



## poochee

Littlefield said:


> Sad and pretty stupid about those NFL players that were fishing if they had just cut the line to the anchor they could have lived.An anchor only costs about $ 100 .
> http://www.baynews9.com/content/36/...?title=FWC+releases+report+on+missing+boaters


----------



## poochee

Littlefield said:


> 'Summer Breeze' brings back good memories


A nice song.


----------



## LANMaster

Littlefield said:


> 'Summer Breeze' brings back good memories


Wasn't that the other Seals brother? (Seals and Croft) ???


----------



## eggplant43

Mike, you are right, Seals and Croft.

Here's the real deal:


----------



## LANMaster

Thanks Bruce. :up:


----------



## twinofangelize56

Mark "The Bird" Fydrich Has Died

Read About Mark Here

I have an autographed baseball by him that my dad got years ago at a game. I'm wondering if it will be worth more now. Sad at any rate.


----------



## LANMaster

Marylin Chambers found dead. 54 yr old ex-porn star.
They're calling it natural causes.


----------



## eggplant43

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2009/04/17/national/a123748D55.DTL


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2009/04/17/national/a123748D55.DTL


They are together now in Heaven.


----------



## eggplant43

Yes, they are. Still connected.


----------



## LANMaster

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2009/04/17/national/a123748D55.DTL


I truly believe that when our soul mate leaves this earth that our will to carry on fades away, unless we're still rather young.

My Aunt & Uncle in law died within a month of each other. They were only 60.
I know Kathy withered away quickly without having Gerald around.

What's odd is that they both died of brain cancer.


----------



## poochee

*Bea Arthur, star of 'Golden Girls' and 'Maude,' dies at 86.*.*She was a very funny lady.*
By Claudia Luther 
April 26, 2009 
Beatrice Arthur, best known as the acerbic Maude Findlay on Norman Lear's sitcom "Maude" and as the strong-willed Dorothy Zbornak on the long-running "The Golden Girls," died today. She was 86.

Arthur, a stage-trained actress who was a success on Broadway long before television audiences got to know her, died of cancer at her Los Angeles home, family spokesman Dan Watt told the Associated Press.

In 1966, the tall and husky-voiced Arthur won a Tony for her performance as Angela Lansbury's sharp-tongued sidekick, Vera Charles, in the original production of "Mame" on Broadway, which also was named best musical that year.

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-bea-arthur26-2009apr26,0,176068.story


----------



## eggplant43

This " Grand Lady" brought me many hours of laughter.


----------



## LANMaster

Wife & I used to watch Golden Girls all the time.
She did a few roasts too. Lady could get pretty raunchy.

Bless her family and friends.


----------



## eggplant43

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2009/04/29/arts/AP-US-Obit-Gosdin.html


----------



## poochee

*Former Republican VP candidate, congressman Kemp dies*

*Story Highlights*
Jack Kemp, former congressman and vice presidential candidate, dies at 73
Kemp announced in January he was battling cancer
Before politics, Kemp was a professional football quarterback

WASHINGTON (CNN) -- Former congressman and Republican vice presidential candidate Jack Kemp died Saturday at age 73 after a battle with cancer, his family announced.

Jack Kemp, a former congressman from New York, was the GOP's vice presidential candidate in 1996.

A onetime professional football player, Kemp served nine terms in Congress as a representative from New York and was former Sen. Bob Dole's running mate in 1996. He was a leading advocate of "supply-side" tax cuts, advancing the argument that cutting taxes would boost economic growth and yield more revenue for the federal government.

Kemp "passed peacefully into the presence of the Lord" Sunday evening, a family statement said. He disclosed his illness in January.

Excerpts from: http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/05/02/kemp.obit/index.html


----------



## LANMaster

I voted for Jack Kemp in more than one primary.
What a great guy. Rather moderate, but always stuck to his principles. :up:


----------



## poochee

*Actor, comedian Dom DeLuise dies at 75.A very funny man.
Funnyman starred in Cannonball Run, Spaceballs, found success as chef*
msnbc.com news services
updated 1 hour, 3 minutes ago

LOS ANGELES - Dom DeLuise, the portly actor-comedian whose affable nature made him a popular character actor for decades with movie and TV audiences as well as directors and fellow actors, has died. He was 75.

DeLuise died Monday night, son Michael DeLuise told KTLA-TV and radio station KNX on Tuesday. The comedian died in his sleep after a long illness. Calls to his agent were not immediately returned.

The actor, who loved to cook and eat almost as much as he enjoyed acting, also carved out a formidable second career later in life as a chef of fine cuisine. He authored two cookbooks and would appear often on morning TV shows to whip up his favorite recipes.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30581493/


----------



## RT

I was very sad to hear this about Dom Delouise 
...I was fortunate enough to speak with him on the phone once, for quite a while...
and found him to be a dear, sweet, personable, funny, caring and intelligent man...

Briefly , here's how I came to speak with him...to show how compassionate this man was...

My daughter (Pam) once worked Customer Service with Mayatag, and Dom had purchased their top of the line appliances for his kitchen...had a few probs, and contacted my daughter...
and requested that in subsequent calls he only spoke with her (like we we all wish we could do when making calls to Customer Service)...and Pam gave him her ext #...
they became quite chatty, and Pam had mentioned her mother was battling cancer, and Dom said "I've had cancer too! I'll call her, what's her number?"
Pam called me and said You're about to get a call from Dom Delousie! 
Naw...Reaaally?!

So the call came to my home...he wanted to talk to my wife, but Shirley was unable to speak at the time...so he talked to me...for a quite awhile, 40 min or so...

He sent us one of his cookbooks, autographed personally to me and Shirley, and one of his children's books personalized for my granddaughter, all signed and created that very afternoon...
he was creative in using a Sharpie too!
If I had camera, I'd post a pic of it!

For me, the world has again lost a bit of it's shine,
for a great talent, entertainer, and memorable human being is no longer with us...

May he 
Rest in Peace....

Dom's website

thanks Poochee for posting this...


----------



## poochee

RT said:


> I was very sad to hear this about Dom Delouise
> ...I was fortunate enough to speak with him on the phone once, for quite a while...
> and found him to be a dear, sweet, personable, funny, caring and intelligent man...
> 
> Briefly , here's how I came to speak with him...to show how compassionate this man was...
> 
> My daughter (Pam) once worked Customer Service with Mayatag, and Dom had purchased their top of the line appliances for his kitchen...had a few probs, and contacted my daughter...
> and requested that in subsequent calls he only spoke with her (like we we all wish we could do when making calls to Customer Service)...and Pam gave him her ext #...
> they became quite chatty, and Pam had mentioned her mother was battling cancer, and Dom said "I've had cancer too! I'll call her, what's her number?"
> Pam called me and said You're about to get a call from Dom Delousie!
> Naw...Reaaally?!
> 
> So the call came to my home...he wanted to talk to my wife, but Shirley was unable to speak at the time...so he talked to me...for a quite awhile, 40 min or so...
> 
> He sent us one of his cookbooks, autographed personally to me and Shirley, and one of his children's books personalized for my granddaughter, all signed and created that very afternoon...
> he was creative in using a Sharpie too!
> If I had camera, I'd post a pic of it!
> 
> For me, the world has again lost a bit of it's shine,
> for a great talent, entertainer, and memorable human being is no longer with us...
> 
> May he
> Rest in Peace....
> 
> Dom's website
> 
> thanks Poochee for posting this...


A beautiful story. Now I know he was as nice a person as he appeared to be.


----------



## ekim68

Wow RT, what a story....Thanks for sharing it....:up:

(As an aside, I'll never forget him at the end of Blazing Saddles.. )


----------



## cwwozniak

Great story Randy. A nice reminder that famous celebrities are still human like the rest of us.

My favorite Dom DeLuise role was Julius Caesar in History of the World Part 1.


----------



## hewee

Dom DeLuise will be missed. He was very funny guy I loved watching.


----------



## SIR****TMG

Will be missed


----------



## ekim68

*Chuck Daly, Pistons Coach, Dies at 78 *

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/10/sports/basketball/10daly.html?_r=1&hp


----------



## poochee

*Former Kings star Wayman Tisdale dies*..*So young.*
Associated Press 
Published: Friday, May. 15, 2009 - 8:38 am 
Last Modified: Friday, May. 15, 2009 - 10:10 am

*Wayman Tisdale, a bright light in an otherwise dim era of Kings basketball in Sacramento, has died.*

Tisdale died this morning at St. John Medical Center in Tulsa, hospital spokeswoman Joy McGill said.

He learned of a cancerous cyst below his right knee after breaking his leg in a fall at his home in Los Angeles on Feb. 8, 2007. His leg was amputated last August. He made several public appearances since, including April 7 at an Oklahoma City Thunder game.

Tisdale, a 6-foot-9 forward from Tulsa with a soft left-handed touch, played in the NBA with the Indiana Pacers, Kings -- from 1989 to 1994 -- and Phoenix Suns. He averaged 15.3 points for his career. He was on the U.S. team that won the gold medal in the 1984 Olympics.

After his basketball career, he became an award-winning jazz musician, with several albums making the *top 10 on the Billboard charts.* Last month, he was chosen for induction into the National Collegiate Basketball Hall of Fame..*He was a very talented muscian.*

Tisdale's death was announced on the Oklahoma Senate floor today by Senate Majority Leader Todd Lamb, who led the chamber in prayer.

http://www.sacbee.com/1089/story/1864646.html


----------



## hewee

Heard that Jennie or ladyjeweler passed away May 1st with lung cancer

I know lots of you know who she is. She was a very nice sweet lady who was here a lot and then here just on and off. 
Here last 5 post in the coffee shop she posted but never said anything in those post. I said good to see yea in one.
I seem to remember I got a PM and chatted to her also but that was after my heart attack and I deleted the PM's so going by member that is fuzzy.


----------



## eggplant43

I do remember her, thanks for the update.


----------



## hewee

Your welcome Bruce.

Made it back to another forum I had not been to in a couple years and she had been over there a lot and it was an email from someone there that told me. 
I post the link but you can not get in unless your a member and sign in.
I even had a hard time getting back in because the site address changed and I did not see that so that was why I could not login.
http://z12.************.com/Teepee_Friends/index.php?showtopic=12699&st=0

Wow this site blocks free version of IP.Board. PM me if you want to check it out.


----------



## ekim68

*David Carradine, Actor, Is Dead at 72*

BANGKOK (AP) -- Actor David Carradine, star of the 1970s TV series "Kung Fu" who also had a wide-ranging career in the movies, has been found dead in the Thai capital, Bangkok.

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2009/06/04/world/AP-AS-Thailand-DavidCar.html?_r=1&hp


----------



## LANMaster

He didn't seem 72 years old.
Looks like he hung himself to death.  :down:


----------



## LANMaster

Update .... Apparently the suicide was accidental.



> Thai police told the BBC the 72-year-old was found naked by a hotel maid in a wardrobe with a cord around his neck and other parts of his body.


Link

I wonder if murder or manslaughter might be suspected. *Really.* Bangkok Thailand, and he's alone in his CLOSET pleasuring himself? Not likely. Bangkok caters to some rather unique debochery. I can't imagine that Carradine would have been alone. But I can easily imagine that whomever he may have been with went too far, accidentally killing him, (or deliberately) and leaving the scene. 
And therer's another thing .... he was in his closet.  could he have been acting out some voyeurist fantasy? If so ... there would be others who were in his room.

Either way, it is a tragedy. Sympathies to his family and friends.


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> Update .... Apparently the suicide was accidental.
> 
> Link
> 
> I wonder if murder or manslaughter might be suspected. *Really.* Bangkok Thailand, and he's alone in his CLOSET pleasuring himself? Not likely. Bangkok caters to some rather unique debochery. I can't imagine that Carradine would have been alone. But I can easily imagine that whomever he may have been with went too far, accidentally killing him, (or deliberately) and leaving the scene.
> And therer's another thing .... he was in his closet.  could he have been acting out some voyeurist fantasy? If so ... there would be others who were in his room.
> 
> Either way, it is a tragedy. Sympathies to his family and friends.


It's too bad all these details are in the news. I am thinking of his family. But then again, some people place themselves in situations that could get in the news.


----------



## LANMaster

poochee said:


> It's too bad all these details are in the news. I am thinking of his family. But then again, some people place themselves in situations that could get in the news.


.. could also have been a murder.


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> .. could also have been a murder.


Time will tell!


----------



## LANMaster

Bangkok is a hotbed for ... well ... kinky behavior.
Something smells a bit fishy ... if you'll excuse the pun.


----------



## poochee

Too bad some people get involved in aberrant behaviour.


----------



## hewee

I feel he did not do himself in.


----------



## LANMaster

hewee said:


> I feel he did not do himself in.


I certainly don't think it was intentional, but he may have accidentally done it to himself.
autoeroticasphyxiation


----------



## lotuseclat79

Master Kan to Grasshopper: The purpose of discipline is to live a full life, not less!

RIP Kwai Chang Caine!

-- Tom


----------



## eggplant43

Ed McMahon:

http://www.mercurynews.com/nationworld/ci_12674521

Johnny Carson, and this man have provided me with many hours of Pleasure over the years.

RIP


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> Ed McMahon:
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/nationworld/ci_12674521
> 
> Johnny Carson, and this man have provided me with many hours of Pleasure over the years.
> 
> RIP


.Same here.


----------



## eggplant43

South Pole doctor dies:

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...?SITE=MTBIL&SECTION=NATIONAL&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> South Pole doctor dies:
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...?SITE=MTBIL&SECTION=NATIONAL&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


I remember her story. RIP


----------



## poochee

*Farrah Fawcett, sex symbol and actress, dies..* *She fought a valiant battle.*
updated 4 minutes ago
CNN

*Story Highlights*
•Farrah Fawcett was known for iconic 1970s poster, role in "Charlie's Angels"
•Actress was hailed for performance in TV movie "The Burning Bed"
•Fawcett had cancer and made TV documentary about her battle

CNN) -- Farrah Fawcett, the blonde-maned actress whose best-selling poster and "Charlie's Angels" stardom made her one of the most famous faces in the world, has died. She was 62.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/TV/06/25/obit.fawcett/index.html


----------



## eggplant43

I know she had quite a struggle. I'm sure her willingness to be so open with her struggle has helped many. God bless her.


----------



## Drabdr

Farrah Fawcett. I will always remember her as the beautiful woman on the infamous poster on my brother's wall.

R.I.P., your fight is over. :up:


----------



## LANMaster




----------



## philip1519

And now Michael Jackson. As a fifty one year old I am in a kind of mild shock. Farrah was a fantasy of most of us in the 70s and of course MJ was a contemporary. I can't say I had much respect for him personally as of late, but I sympathize with what must have been a difficult youth and am sorry for the difficult journey that this terrific talent endured.


----------



## twinofangelize56

Farrah Fawcett and Michael Jackson.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Drabdr

LANMaster said:


>


Hey... how did you know that was the poster my brother had??


What a beautiful woman.

Michael Jackson certainly has to be one of more intriguing individuals I have seen in my life. However, I know he leaves behind at least one child and a large immediate family.

He now finally has the peace he has been seeking. R.I.P.


----------



## SIR****TMG

Both will be missed


----------



## pyritechips

poochee said:


> *Farrah Fawcett, sex symbol and actress, dies..* *She fought a valiant battle.*
> updated 4 minutes ago
> CNN
> 
> *Story Highlights*
> Farrah Fawcett was known for iconic 1970s poster, role in "Charlie's Angels"
> Actress was hailed for performance in TV movie "The Burning Bed"
> Fawcett had cancer and made TV documentary about her battle
> 
> CNN) -- Farrah Fawcett, the blonde-maned actress whose best-selling poster and "Charlie's Angels" stardom made her one of the most famous faces in the world, has died. She was 62.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/TV/06/25/obit.fawcett/index.html


It was the hair I remember. She spawned a fad "Farrah Fawcett hair!"  Fond memories, sweetheart. Rest easy.


----------



## Farmgirl22

It's a shame about Farrah, I loved watching the reruns of Charlie's Angels when I was a kid. RIP.

I suppose I'll say the same about MJ, but I can't say that I necessarily feel bad about the fact that he's gone--he didn't really "touch my life".....well, I suppose that he did in the "don't ever be like that guy" kind of way. I'm sorry for his kids and family though.  His kids are still fairly young yet, aren't they? Pre-teen or a bit less?  That can't be easy for them.


----------



## Littlefield

Drabdr said:


> Hey... how did you know that was the poster my brother had??
> 
> 
> What a beautiful woman.
> 
> Michael Jackson certainly has to be one of more intriguing individuals I have seen in my life. However, I know he leaves behind at least one child and a large immediate family.
> 
> He now finally has the peace he has been seeking. R.I.P.


I had that poster and still have a pretty large pin that has that image . Wonder if it is a collector's item now


----------



## Wino

pyritechips said:


> It was the hair I remember. She spawned a fad "Farrah Fawcett hair!"  Fond memories, sweetheart. Rest easy.


Farah first caught my eye while I was in the Sudbury area on a job - she was a laser lab technician in the movie "Logan's Run" (1976). Sad she is gone.

As for MJ - I've already had a news overload on his death. Sad he died at such a young age, but the death hype is a bit too much IMHO.

In any case, this particular thread is really depressing.


----------



## Littlefield

Some reporters are saying he was larger then Elvis but IMO Elvis was larger then MJ and is the real KING


----------



## bp936

eggplant43 said:


> South Pole doctor dies:
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...?SITE=MTBIL&SECTION=NATIONAL&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


I remember her story too, she was a very brave lady, may she have peace now.


----------



## Wino

Littlefield said:


> Some reporters are saying he was larger then Elvis but IMO Elvis was larger then MJ and is the real KING


Neither one is fit to be called 'King'. Not to mention that Elvis (like Sinatra) couldn't carry a tune in a paperbag. At least MJ could sing in tune. Just MHO, mind you.


----------



## LANMaster

pyritechips said:


> It was the hair I remember. She spawned a fad "Farrah Fawcett hair!"  Fond memories, sweetheart. Rest easy.


For me it was the pencil eraser ni..... um ..... nevermind.


----------



## Littlefield

LANMaster said:


> For me it was the pencil eraser ni..... um ..... nevermind.


A MJ song comes to mind that probably occured with many a young teen when you think of those erasers


----------



## poochee

Wino said:


> Neither one is fit to be called 'King'. Not to mention that Elvis (like Sinatra) couldn't carry a tune in a paperbag. At least MJ could sing in tune. Just MHO, mind you.


Wino, you are among the few who recognized that Sinatra sang off key!! His orchestration (John Scott Trotter for one) and selection of songs carried him plus some of his connections.

Not a fan of Elvis either. I liked Jackson though.


----------



## hotskates

Drabdr said:


> Hey... how did you know that was the poster my brother had.


EVERYBODY'S BROTHER had that poster, including my brother I, on the other hand,, had Michael Jackson's poster


----------



## eggplant43

I see MJ as a tragic figure, like Elvis, and John Belushi. A meteoric rise, then a sinking into a kind of self-created oblivion, pain, and destruction. While on the other hand, Farah in her last days presented a heroine, it's all about choices.

A moving remembrance of Michael from a close friend:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/deepak-chopra/a-tribute-to-my-friend-mi_b_221268.html


----------



## SexyTech

While I love that poster of Farah,
my prize poster was one of Susan Anton !


----------



## eggplant43

> In the end death just seemed more out of character for Michael Jackson than for most people. Because through most of his life he and reality seemed at best on parallel but seldom overlapping courses. And death is reality, full stop.
> 
> --Josh Marshall


----------



## cwwozniak

http://www.tmz.com/2009/06/28/billy-mays-is-dead/



> TV pitchman Billy Mays was found dead today in his home in Tampa, Florida. According to the Tampa PD, Mays was pronounced dead at 7:45 AM. The 50-year-old was found by his wife early this morning.


Didn't really know much about him until I started watching _Pitchmen_. The show recently had his family on in one episode. Even though he was on the road a lot, he tried to be a good father and husband. Condolences to the family.


----------



## ekim68

Gale Storm died. Not many here probably remember her, but when I was young she always impressed me as a woman of the world, on her TV series..

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-gale-storm29-2009jun29,0,7502329.story


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Gale Storm died. Not many here probably remember her, but when I was young she always impressed me as a woman of the world, on her TV series..
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-gale-storm29-2009jun29,0,7502329.story


She had a long and full life! RIP


----------



## poochee

*Oscar-winning actor Karl Malden dies at 97*..*He was a great actor.*
Actor won an Academy Award for his role in 'A Streetcar Named Desire'
•BREAKING NEWS
Associated Press

updated 15 minutes ago

Malden's family informed the Academy of Motion Picture Arts & Sciences of his death on Wednesday. Malden served as the academy's president from 1989-92.

Excerpt from: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31687045/ns/entertainment-movies/


----------



## hewee

Lots died this pass week.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Lots died this pass week.


Yep!


----------



## LANMaster

hewee said:


> Lots died this pass week.


yup

Looks like they die in 4s now instead of 3s


----------



## Littlefield

SexyTech said:


> While I love that poster of Farah,
> my prize poster was one of Susan Anton !


I found my old poster of Farrah and a pin that are in good shape  Wonder how much they are worth ?


----------



## oil painter

Littlefield said:


> I found my old poster of Farrah and a pin that are in good shape  Wonder how much they are worth ?


Not very much I would say, at least right now. Too many of them were made. Maybe in 50 years when everyone elses are gone


----------



## ekim68

LANMaster said:


> yup
> 
> Looks like they die in 4s now instead of 3s


Interesting that you should mention that.. My mom always said that it happened in 3's. And it seemed it did...But, maybe because there's more people, it's happening in 4's...Time waits for no one, it seems...


----------



## Littlefield

Steve McNair found shot dead ,RIP great player .

20 old restaurant worker McNair had been dating also shot once.
Some on this forum think her ex boyfriend could have done it . Cops seem to indicate murder suicicde .
http://www.tennessean.com/apps/pbcs...04/SPORTS01/90704013&s=d&page=2#pluckcomments


----------



## poochee

Posted on Friday, July 17, 2009 
*Legendary CBS News anchor Walter Cronkite dies at 92* *RIP Walter.*
By Mark Washburn | Charlotte Observer 
He led us to Saigon, to Jonestown, to Selma, to Attica.

*He escorted us to all corners of the Earth, then he showed us to the moon.*

As anchorman of the "CBS Evening News," Walter Cronkite - who died Friday at age 92 after a period of failing health, family members said - not only narrated a tumultuous era in American life, *but presided over the instant that television achieved its thunderbolt potential to be the most powerful communication tool in history. *

That defining moment unfolded Nov. 22, 1963, after Cronkite was drawn to the urgent, five-bell summons of the United Press International ticker in the CBS newsroom: Shots had been fired at the motorcade of President John F. Kennedy.

It would take 20 minutes for a camera to be warmed up to broadcast his image, so Cronkite interrupted "As the World Turns" and reported the news over a screen slide that said "Bulletin."

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/251/story/72067.html


----------



## ekim68

He was one of the best, IMO. Goodbye Walter.....................................


----------



## Littlefield

An American icon who really loved the space program , wonder if it means something with his death happening at this point in time. 
Loved hearing him saying ''and thats the way it is'' . RIP, probably never be one like him again .


----------



## Blackmirror

Royal tributes for oldest veteran 



> The Queen has led the tributes to Henry Allingham, the world's oldest man and one of the last surviving World War I servicemen, who has died aged 113.


----------



## poochee

Blackmirror said:


> Royal tributes for oldest veteran


He led a long and full life!:up:


----------



## Blackmirror

poochee said:


> He led a long and full life!:up:


Yes he did
He saw some changes during his life


----------



## eggplant43

A Cronkite retrospective:


----------



## lisaa7002

John Hughes passed from a heart attack yesterday. I say from us 80's kids this is just so sad. These movies may seem corny to some now, but we lived them then. They got us misfits through. He will be sorely missed.

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2...reakfast-club-and-sixteen-candles-dies-at-59/

http://wellknowwhenwegetthere.blogspot.com/2009/08/sincerely-john-hughes.html


----------



## Littlefield

''Hyperactive pitchman Billy Mays used cocaine days before his heart attack - and it killed him, officials said Friday.''
Sad

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2009/08/07/2009-08-07_tv_pitchman_billy_mays_.html


----------



## Wino

Littlefield said:


> ''Hyperactive pitchman Billy Mays used cocaine days before his heart attack - and it killed him, officials said Friday.''
> Sad
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2009/08/07/2009-08-07_tv_pitchman_billy_mays_.html


He must have got it mixed up with his OxiClean.


----------



## poochee

Littlefield said:


> ''Hyperactive pitchman Billy Mays used cocaine days before his heart attack - and it killed him, officials said Friday.''
> Sad
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2009/08/07/2009-08-07_tv_pitchman_billy_mays_.html


----------



## LANMaster

A good friend of mine, Michaal Treanor, died in his sleep last night. 

Our church family will deeply miss him, but we know he is in a much better place. :up:


----------



## iltos

LANMaster said:


> A good friend of mine, Michaal Treanor, died in his sleep last night.


oh, man....sorry to hear that, LAN


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> A good friend of mine, Michaal Treanor, died in his sleep last night.
> 
> Our church family will deeply miss him, but we know he is in a much better place. :up:


My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## gyrgrls

Farmgirl22 said:


> It's a shame about Farrah, I loved watching the reruns of Charlie's Angels when I was a kid. RIP.


Here's my PhotoChop tribute to Farrah and the others









(Kate was another one of my favs, since the 
'70s).


----------



## buffoon

LANMaster said:


> A good friend of mine, Michaal Treanor, died in his sleep last night.
> 
> Our church family will deeply miss him, but we know he is in a much better place. :up:


Sorry for you loss, LAN.

But a nice way to go, just carry on sleeping.


----------



## LANMaster

buffoon said:


> Sorry for you loss, LAN.
> 
> But a nice way to go, just carry on sleeping.


Yes.

Mike was truly a gem among men.


----------



## poochee

gyrgrls said:


> Here's my PhotoChop tribute to Farrah and the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kate was another one of my favs, since the
> '70s).


Neat tribute!


----------



## LANMaster

gyrgrls said:


> Here's my PhotoChop tribute to Farrah and the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kate was another one of my favs, since the '70s).


Makes this look ..... well .... wrong.










Can you fix it?


----------



## Gabriel

LAN, I'm SHOCKEd


----------



## Gabriel

Hey, Those butts are recognizable


----------



## iltos

Gabriel said:


> Hey, Those butts are recognizable


really, gabriel?......do tell!


----------



## Gabriel

iltos said:


> really, gabriel?......do tell!


Let me just say that you and LAN are not among them


----------



## iltos

Gabriel said:


> Let me just say that you and LAN are not among them


can't speak for LAN, but i'm glad i'm not seen as someone burying my head in a rock (regardless of what's left out for all to see)

sand is quite enough, thank you very much


----------



## pyritechips

LANMaster said:


> A good friend of mine, Michaal Treanor, died in his sleep last night.
> 
> Our church family will deeply miss him, but we know he is in a much better place. :up:


My sincerest condolences, Mike. Be strong for him.


----------



## twinofangelize56

JFK's sister Eunice Kennedy Shriver dies at 88

Read Article


----------



## LANMaster

pyritechips said:


> My sincerest condolences, Mike. Be strong for him.


Thanks, Jim. His wife, Marcella, is a strong Italian woman.
I have offered my services for the memorial.


----------



## LANMaster

iltos said:


> can't speak for LAN, but i'm glad i'm not seen as someone burying my head in a rock (regardless of what's left out for all to see)
> 
> sand is quite enough, thank you very much


Good one.


----------



## LANMaster

twinofangelize56 said:


> JFK's sister Eunice Kennedy Shriver dies at 88
> 
> Read Article


I had heard that she was ill on the news over the weekend.

Life is short.

Was that Maria Shriver's Mother?


----------



## poochee

twinofangelize56 said:


> JFK's sister Eunice Kennedy Shriver dies at 88
> 
> Read Article


A great Kennedy. She contributed a lot to society.:up: RIP


----------



## LANMaster

poochee said:


> A great Kennedy. She contributed a lot to society.:up: RIP


No to denigrate this woman, in the least, but could you mention what contributions she made?

Frankly, I had never heard of her before last weekwnd.


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> No to denigrate this woman, in the least, but could you mention what contributions she made?
> 
> Frankly, I had never heard of her before last weekwnd.


Did you read the link?


----------



## twinofangelize56

LANMaster said:


> I had heard that she was ill on the news over the weekend.
> 
> Life is short.
> 
> Was that Maria Shriver's Mother?


Yes she was. (Arnold Schwarzenegger's mother-in-law).

From the link:



> President John F. Kennedy's sister Eunice Kennedy Shriver, who carried on the family's public service tradition by founding the Special Olympics and championing the rights of the mentally disabled, died Tuesday morning, her family said in a statement. She was 88.


----------



## LANMaster

Thanks Poochee and Darlene.

:up: Kudos to Eunice for a life of good service. :up:

She founded the Special Olympics?


----------



## twinofangelize56

LANMaster said:


> Thanks Poochee and Darlene.


You are most welcome. 



> She founded the Special Olympics?


And now you know!


----------



## SlackAli

RIP Les Paul, who has died at the age of 94. A guitar legend who gave his name to one of the great icons of rock music, the Gibson Les Paul guitar


----------



## poochee

SlackAli said:


> RIP Les Paul, who has died at the age of 94. A guitar legend who gave his name to one of the great icons of rock music, the Gibson Les Paul guitar


RIP Les.


----------



## bomb #21

SlackAli said:


> RIP Les Paul, who has died at the age of 94. A guitar legend who gave his name to one of the great icons of rock music, the Gibson Les Paul guitar


Just read it. Jacksons, as they might say in the East End.


----------



## LANMaster

Wow, I thought Les Paul died about a decade ago.


----------



## ekim68

SlackAli said:


> RIP Les Paul, who has died at the age of 94. A guitar legend who gave his name to one of the great icons of rock music, the Gibson Les Paul guitar


Ah man, he was one of a kind. He was playing at 92...Goodbye Les...


----------



## pyritechips

Peace, bro. anybody that doesn't know Les Paul doesn't know guitars.

I refuse to mourn his death. I will celebrate his life! Here's to you, Les! :up:


----------



## buffoon

Thanks for everything Les


----------



## RootbeaR

Was wondering when n where I'd find this.

MJ dies, multiple crying threads.

The man who made today's music possible, buried in a thread.

Maybe if he had "gotten into" little boys. Take that however you like.

Multi-track recording, close-miking vocal technique, slap echo  and his brilliant guitar playing. Besides literally inventing electric guitars, along with Leo Fender, Les Paul designed a guitar that 50 years later is considered the Stradivarius of guitars and is still manufactured to the original specs. It really cannot be bettered. When these days does that ever happen?


----------



## buffoon

RootbeaR said:


> Was wondering when n where I'd find this.
> 
> MJ dies, multiple crying threads.
> 
> The man who made today's music possible, buried in a thread.
> 
> Maybe if he had "gotten into" little boys. Take that however you like.
> 
> Multi-track recording, close-miking vocal technique, slap echo  and his brilliant guitar playing. Besides literally inventing electric guitars, along with Leo Fender, Les Paul designed a guitar that 50 years later is considered the Stradivarius of guitars and is still manufactured to the original specs. It really cannot be bettered. When these days does that ever happen?


Crap floats, gold sinks But gold has (some) people diving after it, the other stuff makes them get out of the water.


----------



## poochee

*Robert Novak, Chicago Sun-Times Columnist, "Prince of Darkness" died Tuesday*.*RIP*
By Lynn Sweeton 
August 18, 2009 10:43 AM

WASHINGTON--Chicago Sun-Times columnist Robert Novak, one of the nation's most influential journalists, who relished his "Prince of Darkness" public persona, died at home here early Tuesday morning after a battle with brain cancer.

"He was someone who loved being a journalist, love journalism and loved his country and loved his family, Novak's wife, Geraldine, told the Sun-Times on Tuesday.

http://blogs.suntimes.com/sweet/2009/08/robert_novak_chicago_sun-times.html


----------



## LANMaster

Robert Novak was good back in the 80s and 90s. He changed in the mid 90s and I no longer enjoyed watching him.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## poochee

*U.S. Senator Ted Kennedy dies * *RIP you will be missed.*
*77-year-old loses yearlong battle with brain cancer at Hyannis Port home*
BREAKING NEWS
NBC News and news services
updated 1 hour, 4 minutes ago

HYANNIS PORT, Massachusetts - Massachusetts Sen. Edward M. Kennedy, the liberal lion of the Senate, has died after battling a brain tumor. He was 77.

Kennedy's family announced his death in a brief statement released early Wednesday.

*For nearly a half-century in the Senate, Kennedy was a dominant voice on health care, civil rights, war and peace, and more. To the American public, though, he was best known as the last surviving brother of a storied political family.*

*Over the decades, Kennedy put his imprint on every major piece of social legislation to clear the Congress.*:up:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32491712/ns/politics-capitol_hill/


----------



## Drabdr

Love him or hate him, Ted Kennedy was certainly one of the more colorful characters we have had on Capital Hill. Talk about a very interesting ride through American History, is following the lives of the Kennedy Clan; through good times and bad.

I am too young for the Kennedy heyday and such, but any student of history cannot deny the pivotal role the Kennedy's had in American Politics.

The Kennedy family has certainly had their moments of Glory and triumph; but have also had plenty of suffering, tragedy, and pain.

To the family and friends of former Senator Ted Kennedy- my condolensces in your loss.


----------



## ekim68

Rest in peace Ted. Thanks for all your work on social legislation. You will be missed...


----------



## LANMaster

Rest in peace Senator Kennedy.


----------



## Littlefield

Dominick Dunne, a best-selling author and special correspondent for Vanity Fair, died today at his home in Manhattan. He was 83.


----------



## poochee

Littlefield said:


> Dominick Dunne, a best-selling author and special correspondent for Vanity Fair, died today at his home in Manhattan. He was 83.


One of my favorite authors. Also, enjoyed his TV shows and articles in Vanity Fair.


----------



## ekim68

*Larry Gelbart dies at 81; 'MASH' writer*

The award winner also wrote for Broadway, the movies and other TV shows. He said it all began when his barber father bragged about the then-teenager to customer Danny Thomas.

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-larry-gelbart12-2009sep12,0,2812430.story


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> *larry gelbart dies at 81; 'mash' writer*
> 
> the award winner also wrote for broadway, the movies and other tv shows. He said it all began when his barber father bragged about the then-teenager to customer danny thomas.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-larry-gelbart12-2009sep12,0,2812430.story


*Rip*


----------



## poochee

*Nobel Prize Winner Norman Bourlaug Dies at 95*.*RIP*
American Scientist Was Known for Starting the 'Green Revolution'
By J.Y.Smith
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Sunday, September 13, 2009; 11:52 AM

Norman E. Borlaug, an American plant pathologist who won the Nobel Peace Prize in 1970 for starting the "Green Revolution" that dramatically increased food production in the developing nations, died Saturday at his home in Dallas. He was 95.

*"More than any other single person of this age, he has helped provide bread for a hungry world," the Nobel committee said in honoring him. "Dr. Borlaug has introduced a dynamic factor into our assessment of the future and its potential." *:up:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/09/13/AR2009091300375.html?hpid=topnews


----------



## twinofangelize56

Patrick Swayze had died.

Read More Here


----------



## poochee

*RIP Patrick*


----------



## ekim68

Wow, way too young...I liked him in Red Dawn...Goodbye Patrick....


----------



## eggplant43

I'm sorry to hear about Patrick, way too young.

I just learned about Beth Rickey, and thought her passing was worth noting:

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2009/sep/15/beth-what-can-we-do/


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Patrick, way too young.
> 
> I just learned about Beth Rickey, and thought her passing was worth noting:
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2009/sep/15/beth-what-can-we-do/


I'm ashamed to say, this is the first time I have heard of her or I have forgotten her. She was a noble woman. RIP


----------



## ekim68

Wow, fascinating person and article eggplant. Thanks...


----------



## ekim68

*'Laugh-In' actor Henry Gibson dies at 73*

LOS ANGELES -- Henry Gibson, the veteran comic character actor best known for his role reciting offbeat poetry on "Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In," has died. He was 73.

http://www.sacbee.com/827/story/2187868.html


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> *'laugh-in' actor henry gibson dies at 73*
> 
> los angeles -- henry gibson, the veteran comic character actor best known for his role reciting offbeat poetry on "rowan & martin's laugh-in," has died. He was 73.
> 
> http://www.sacbee.com/827/story/2187868.html


Rip


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> *'Laugh-In' actor Henry Gibson dies at 73*
> 
> LOS ANGELES -- Henry Gibson, the veteran comic character actor best known for his role reciting offbeat poetry on "Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In," has died. He was 73.
> 
> http://www.sacbee.com/827/story/2187868.html





poochee said:


> Rip


OMG!

The name didn't really ring a bell, as Laugh In was a bit before my time. But when I clicked on the link and saw his face.... my goodness what a stellar career:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002099/

That has to be one of the more impressive resumes in Hollywood.

For someone who has dedicated his life to our entertainment: R.I.P. You will be missed.


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye Mary...One of my favorites...

*Mary Travers of Peter, Paul and Mary dead at 72*

Mary Travers, who as one-third of the hugely popular 1960s folk trio Peter, Paul and Mary helped popularize such tunes as "Puff (The Magic Dragon)" and "If I Had a Hammer," died in a Connecticut hospital Wednesday after battling leukemia for several years. She was 72.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2009/09/16/entertainment/e181035D51.DTL&tsp=1


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Goodbye Mary...One of my favorites...
> 
> *Mary Travers of Peter, Paul and Mary dead at 72*
> 
> Mary Travers, who as one-third of the hugely popular 1960s folk trio Peter, Paul and Mary helped popularize such tunes as "Puff (The Magic Dragon)" and "If I Had a Hammer," died in a Connecticut hospital Wednesday after battling leukemia for several years. She was 72.
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2009/09/16/entertainment/e181035D51.DTL&tsp=1


Mine too! Rip


----------



## eggplant43

Mary has provided me with many hours of pleasure, she will be missed, RIP.


----------



## Prinnylynn

Would it be inappropriate to post a Memoriam for my dog....I came home and found that she had passed on this weekend. She was 14. I have had her longer then I have had children....RIP Missy.


----------



## eggplant43

Sorry for your loss, Prinny. A member of your family is gone.


----------



## poochee

RIP MIssy.


----------



## eggplant43

> (CNN) -- On the morning of last year's annual Sunflower Fair in La Porte, Indiana, a family, appearing a little lost, walked up and down a crowded street, looking in vain for the table to sign up their entry. They carried a large sunflower with them


http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/10/04/greene.wyatt.sunflower/index.html


----------



## LANMaster

No fair, eggy


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/10/04/greene.wyatt.sunflower/index.html


Heart breaking.

I will remember him whenever I see a sun flower.


----------



## bp936

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/10/04/greene.wyatt.sunflower/index.html


thanks for the link, what a heartbreaking story.
\ Eggplant, you are a special person, aways so caring,


----------



## eggplant43

bp936 said:


> thanks for the link, what a heartbreaking story.
> \ Eggplant, you are a special person, aways so caring,


Thank you Madame. That comes at a very timely moment for me. One of my best friends died Saturday night. She had been admitted for congestive heart failure, but they then discovered stage 3b lung cancer. She lived one week beyond the diagnosis. Mid was an elegant lady, always full of grace, and she left us in grace, dying peacefully in her sleep.

I spent yesterday ferrying family from the hospital to here, a distance of 125 miles. Today, I'll help in whatever way I can in preparing for the memorial on Thursday. Mid's last words to me were to tell me just how much she loved me, I treasure that. I'm just glad she didn't have to suffer much, I feel Heaven now has more light in it.


----------



## poochee

Eggplant, my condolences to you on the passing of your friend.


----------



## LANMaster

Sorry to hear of the passing of your friend, Eggy. I think the worst part about getting older is watching frinds pass. 

Man ... it sure seems that life is short after most cancer diagnosis. :down:


----------



## eggplant43

I think the short duration from diagnosis to death was truly a blessing in this case. Mid had a high tolerance for pain, which I think allowed it to go undiagnosed, as the symptoms were consistent with her chronic illness.

What you say about losing friends has certainly been true for me. I remember years ago, someone telling me that if you live long enough, you'll spend all your time visiting your sick friends, and going to funerals. I"m beginning to understand that statement.


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> I think the short duration from diagnosis to death was truly a blessing in this case. Mid had a high tolerance for pain, which I think allowed it to go undiagnosed, as the symptoms were consistent with her chronic illness.
> 
> *What you say about losing friends has certainly been true for me. I remember years ago, someone telling me that if you live long enough, you'll spend all your time visiting your sick friends, and going to funerals. I"m beginning to understand that statement*.


Yes, that is what happens.


----------



## bp936

may God give you the strength and faith Eggplant, to be strong for yourself and for the ones you are helping .


----------



## LANMaster

I have never seen anyone more willing to place their own life on hold in order to minister to someone suffering a loss.

Bruce, you are one very special human. It is a priviledge to know you.


----------



## eggplant43

Wow Mike, I hadn't seen your comment until now, thank you very much.

A sad story:

http://billingsgazette.com/news/local/article_51edb20e-ba0b-11de-bcee-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## LANMaster

What a horrible way to go.


----------



## poochee

*TV funny man Soupy Sales dies at 83*.*RIP*
updated 1 hour, 17 minutes ago
CNN

*Story Highlights*
•"We have lost a comedy American icon," says comedian's friend and manager
•He was known for his long-running children's show "Lunch With Soupy Sales"
•Fans of the show anticipated his trademark pie-in-face gag
•Sales also seen on "To Tell the Truth" and "What's My Line?"



> He could also inflame the authorities. One New Year's Day, upset at being asked to work, he asked his youthful audience to send him those "green pieces of paper" from their parents' wallets. Though he didn't receive much -- he told The New York Times he received only a few dollars -- he was suspended for a week for the prank.


http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/TV/10/23/soupy.sales/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye to my favorite harmonica player.....

*Harmonica maestro Norton Buffalo dies at 58*

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/11/02/BA031ADOLJ.DTL&tsp=1


----------



## LANMaster

*Singer killed by coyotes: Teenager folk star Taylor Mitchell attacked on remote solo walk*




















By Tom Pettifor 30/10/2009 








A teenager has died after she was attacked by two coyotes while hiking alone in a national park.

Other hikers raised the alarm after hearing the terrified screams of 19-year-old folk singer Taylor Mitchell.

Police arrived to find the coyotes still attacking Taylor, who had suffered multiple bite wounds over her entire body.

Officers shot one coyote but only wounded it. It slunk away with its partner.

Taylor was already in a critical condition when she was airlifted from Canada's Cape Breton Highlands National Park in Nova Scotia to hospital.

A spokesman said: "She was losing a considerable amount of blood from the wounds." Taylor, a singer songwriter from Toronto, died on Wednesday hours after the attack.

Experts yesterday said it is extremely rare for coyotes to attack humans - and believe the animals may have mistook her for a deer or other prey.
Biologist Bob Bancroft, from Nova Scotia's Department of Natural Resources, said: "It's very unusual and is not likely to be repeated. We shouldn't assume that coyotes are suddenly going to become the big bad wolf."









Police spokeswoman Brigdit Leger said: "Coyotes are normally afraid of humans. This is a very irregular occurrence."

An official with Parks Canada said they blocked the entrance to the trail where Taylor was attacked and were trying to find the animals to determine what caused such an unusual attack.

Park superintendent Helene Robichaud said: "There's been some reports of aggressive animals, so it's not unknown.

"But we certainly have never had anything so dramatic and tragic."
Taylor had gone hiking during a break in a tour to promote her new album.
She was a promising folk and country singer who was nominated for a 2009 Canadian Folk Music Award in the Young Performer of the Year category.

Her manager Lisa Weitz said: "Words can't begin to express the sadness and tragedy of losing such a sweet, compassionate, vibrant and phenomenally talented young woman.

"She just turned 19 two months ago and was so excited about the future."

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...attacked-on-remote-solo-walk-115875-21784075/

How very sad.


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> *Singer killed by coyotes: Teenager folk star Taylor Mitchell attacked on remote solo walk*
> 
> How very sad.


Very sad.

A person should never hike alone!


----------



## LANMaster

poochee said:


> Very sad.
> 
> A person should never hike alone!


I used to do that all the time when camping in the wildreness.
Just me & my guitar in the pitch black night, miles away from camp composing music.


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> I used to do that all the time when camping in the wildreness.
> Just me & my guitar in the pitch black night, miles away from camp composing music.


A lot of peope do and survive. I would never take the chance. I did all my hiking and camping with the Sierra Club. Never had a problem. The noise of a group scares off the animals.


----------



## LANMaster

I wouldn't do that anymore after being attacked by 2 bears once at Twin Lakes (near Bridgeport, CA)
They ran away when I screamed like a little girl, and I was not hurt, but I'm not so brave that way anymore.


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> I wouldn't do that anymore after being attacked by 2 bears once at Twin Lakes (near Bridgeport, CA)
> They ran away when I screamed like a little girl, and I was not hurt, but I'm not so brave that way anymore.


..You made noise and it scared them off. We always had beaters in front of the group to warn the animals and snakes.

I was camping at Mt Lassen one time and these dummies next to us set up their sumptious evening meal outside on a table (table cloth and all) and it attracted a bear. They tried to shoo him off and he attacked the table and then took out their tent!  I shouldn't laugh but they should have known better as members of the Sierra Club. They should have thrown him some food.


----------



## hewee

So very very sad.


----------



## LANMaster

poochee said:


> ..You made noise and it scared them off. We always had beaters in front of the group to warn the animals and snakes.
> 
> I was camping at Mt Lassen one time and these dummies next to us set up their sumptious evening meal outside on a table (table cloth and all) and it attracted a bear. They tried to shoo him off and he attacked the table and then took out their tent!  I shouldn't laugh but they should have known better as members of the Sierra Club. They should have thrown him some food.


They were after my toothpaste, I am convinced. I think it was a mother and her cub.
Both pee'd on my tent. One had a lot of blood in the urine.


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> They were after my toothpaste, I am convinced. I think it was a mother and her cub.
> Both pee'd on my tent. One had a lot of blood in the urine.


Hope it survived.


----------



## LANMaster

poochee said:


> Hope it survived.


Me too. They smelled like rotting garbage, really strong.
So it couls have been a can lid or something.


----------



## poochee

November 11, 2009
*John O'Connor, husband of former high court justice, dies at 79*.*RIP.*
Posted: November 11th, 2009 12:10 PM ET

WASHINGTON (CNN)  John J. O'Connor III, the husband of former Supreme Court Justice Sandra Day O'Connor, died Wednesday, a statement from the court said. He was 79 and had been suffering from Alzheimer's disease.

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.co...d-of-former-supreme-court-justice-dies-at-79/


----------



## poochee

*Actor Gene Barry, dapper TV hero, stage star, dies*
*He was a class act!*
BOB THOMAS | December 10, 2009 10:06 PM EST | 
Associated Press writer Raquel Maria Dillon contributed to this report.

LOS ANGELES  Gene Barry, who played the well-dressed man of action in the television series "Bat Masterson," "Burke's Law" and "The Name of the Game," has died at age 90 of unknown causes, his son said Thursday.

Fredric James Barry said the actor died Wednesday at a rest home in the Los Angeles neighborhood of Woodland Hills.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20091210/us-obit-gene-barry/


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my favorites...Goodbye Gene....I remember Bat Masterson and his cane...


----------



## Drabdr

Brittany Murphy, the very pretty and very talented actress, dies at 32:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brittany_Murphy


----------



## poochee

Drabdr said:


> Brittany Murphy, the very pretty and very talented actress, dies at 32:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brittany_Murphy


So young.


----------



## [email protected]

Today is the viewing of my step grand father. he died on xmas night after our xmas party that he was too sick to attend. The nursing home called around 9 to say they wanted to transfer him to the hospital but was told he didnt make it to the amblence. it was expected but certainly not on xmas...


Also "The Rev" jimmy..the drummer from avenge sevenfold... im gonna guess OD...


----------



## poochee

[email protected] said:


> Today is the viewing of my step grand father. he died on xmas night after our xmas party that he was too sick to attend. The nursing home called around 9 to say they wanted to transfer him to the hospital but was told he didnt make it to the amblence. it was expected but certainly not on xmas...
> 
> Also "The Rev" jimmy..the drummer from avenge sevenfold... im gonna guess OD...


Ashes, my condolences to you and the family.


----------



## [email protected]

not yet.. but soon... 

Zelda Rubinstein, the actress who played the medium in the Poltergeist films, has been in the hospital for over a month. She has now been taken off life support after both her lungs and kidneys have failed.

and thank you Poochee


----------



## LANMaster

My heart goes out to you, Ashes.


----------



## poochee

*Miep Gies, who helped hide Anne Frank, dies at 100*
*Rest in peace.*
January 11, 2010 07:48 PM EST | *AP*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20100111/eu-netherlands-obit-miep-gies/


----------



## ekim68

*Author Erich Segal dead at 72*

NEW YORK, Jan. 19 (UPI) -- Erich Segal, who penned the novel "Love Story" and the screenplay for the film "Yellow Submarine," has died in London of a heart attack, his daughter said.

http://www.upi.com/Entertainment_Ne...or-Erich-Segal-dead-at-72/UPI-96761263932604/

(Love Story was a great movie..IMO..) Rest in Peace Erich....


----------



## LANMaster

Teddy Pendergrass died last week. I think he was only 59


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> *Author Erich Segal dead at 72*
> 
> NEW YORK, Jan. 19 (UPI) -- Erich Segal, who penned the novel "Love Story" and the screenplay for the film "Yellow Submarine," has died in London of a heart attack, his daughter said.
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Entertainment_Ne...or-Erich-Segal-dead-at-72/UPI-96761263932604/
> 
> (Love Story was a great movie..IMO..) Rest in Peace Erich....


Yes, rest in peace.


----------



## poochee

*Survivor: Palau Contestant Jennifer Lyon Dies at 37*
By Marisa Fox

Update Wednesday January 20, 2010 04:50 PM EST 
Originally posted Wednesday January 20, 2010 02:10 PM EST

Lyon, who placed fourth on Survivor: Palau in 2005, died at her home in Oregon Tuesday night, PEOPLE has confirmed. She was 37.

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20338107,00.html


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye Jean...Thanks for the memories, especially in "Guys and Dolls"..

*Jean Simmons dies at 80; radiant beauty was known for stunning versatility*

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-jean-simmons23-2010jan23,0,7616075.story


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Goodbye Jean...Thanks for the memories, especially in "Guys and Dolls"..
> 
> *Jean Simmons dies at 80; radiant beauty was known for stunning versatility*
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-jean-simmons23-2010jan23,0,7616075.story


Rest in peace Jean. She was a class act!


----------



## pyritechips

*Writer-musician Paul Quarrington dies*

Rest in peace, Paul. _Whale Music_ will always be a character study _tour de force_.


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye Adam Cartwright...........................



> Pernell Roberts, an original cast member of one of television's classic westerns, "Bonanza," died at his Malibu home Sunday. He was 81.


http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/aft...ts-adam-cartwright-on-bonanza-dead-at-81.html


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Goodbye Adam Cartwright...........................
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/aft...ts-adam-cartwright-on-bonanza-dead-at-81.html


Rest in peace.


----------



## ekim68

*Howard Zinn, Historian, Dies at 87*

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/28/us/28zinn.html

Goodbye Howard...


----------



## poochee

*'Catcher in the Rye' author J.D. Salinger dies*
*Rest in peace.*
By HILLEL ITALIE
The Associated Press 
Thursday, January 28, 2010; 1:12 PM

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/01/28/AR2010012803177.html?hpid=topnews


----------



## eggplant43

http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/2010-02-08-john-murtha-obit_N.htm?csp=34


----------



## eggplant43

Roger Ebert, of Siskel and Ebert fame, is very much alive, he is dealing daily with the effects of numerous surgeries revolving around Thyroid Cancer. No longer able to eat through his mouth, or speak, he communicates eloquently and beautifully through his writing. He is not concerned about his death, so instead he writes about life, while illustrating how to live through his life.

A recent article in Esquire depicts his current life, beautifully, elegantly, as he lives it. There is no better place for this than this thread IMO:

http://www.esquire.com/features/roger-ebert-0310


----------



## eggplant43

Poet Lucille Clifton is gone.

Homage to my hips, audio clip:

http://www.poets.org/viewmedia.php/prmMID/15599


----------



## LANMaster

Thanks Roger Ebert. May you join Gene Siskel, but not a moment too soon.


----------



## katonca

Phil Harris, captain of the fishing boat Cornelia Marie on the TV series Deadliest Catch has died. Very sad 

http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/deadliestcatch/phil-harris/


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> Roger Ebert, of Siskel and Ebert fame, is very much alive, he is dealing daily with the effects of numerous surgeries revolving around Thyroid Cancer. No longer able to eat through his mouth, or speak, he communicates eloquently and beautifully through his writing. He is not concerned about his death, so instead he writes about life, while illustrating how to live through his life.
> 
> A recent article in Esquire depicts his current life, beautifully, elegantly, as he lives it. There is no better place for this than this thread IMO:
> 
> http://www.esquire.com/features/roger-ebert-0310


So brave!


----------



## poochee

*Oldest Canadian vet of WWI dies at 109*
*Rest in Peace*
NICHOLAS K. GERANIOS | February 18, 2010 10:47 PM EST | *AP*

SPOKANE, Wash.  The oldest Canadian veteran of World War I has died at the age of 109.

John Babcock died Thursday in Spokane, where he has lived since 1932, according to a statement from Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20100218/us-obit-oldest-canadian-vet/


----------



## poochee

*Alexander Haig, former secretary of state, dies*
*Rest in peace Mr. Haig.*
By James Hohmann
Special to The Washington Post 
Saturday, February 20, 2010; 10:23 AM

Retired Army Gen. Alexander Haig, who held influential positions in the United States military and in politics and who as White House chief of staff shepherded Richard M. Nixon toward peacefully resigning the presidency, died today of complications from an infection. He was 85.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/02/20/AR2010022001270.html?hpid=topnews


----------



## ekim68

I remember when he took to the podium after Reagan got shot and said, "I'm in charge now"....Kind of surprised a few people...


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my favorites............Rest in peace Merlin....

*Rams Hall of Famer Merlin Olsen dead at 69*

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/afterword/2010/03/rams-hall-of-famer-merlin-olsen-dead-at-69.html


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I remember when he took to the podium after Reagan got shot and said, "I'm in charge now"....Kind of surprised a few people...


Yep!


----------



## LANMaster

ekim68 said:


> Another one of my favorites............Rest in peace Merlin....
> 
> *Rams Hall of Famer Merlin Olsen dead at 69*
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/afterword/2010/03/rams-hall-of-famer-merlin-olsen-dead-at-69.html












A genuinely good guy.


----------



## poochee

*Juanita Goggins Dead: Once-Revered SC Lawmaker Freezes To Death Alone*
SEANNA ADCOX | 03/10/10 06:31 PM | *AP*



> COLUMBIA, S.C. � When Juanita Goggins became the first black woman elected to the South Carolina Legislature in 1974, she was hailed as a trailblazer and twice visited the president at the White House.
> 
> *Three decades later, she froze to death at age 75, a solitary figure living in a rented house four miles from the gleaming Statehouse dome.*
> 
> Goggins, whose achievements included key legislation on school funding, kindergarten and class size, had become increasingly reclusive. She spent her final years turning down help from neighbors who knew little of her history-making past. Her body was not discovered for more than a week.





> He wants to focus on her accomplishments and the good times at his mother's funeral Friday in Rock Hill.
> 
> *"I would like for her to be remembered as a woman who cared about her community," he said. "I want her to be remembered as a positive role model, not only for African-American girls, but also any young girl who has a want and a desire to make a change and do something positive.":up: *


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/03/11/juanita-goggins-dead-once_n_495498.html


----------



## ekim68

*Actor Peter Graves dies at 83*

PACIFIC PALISADES, Calif., March 14 (UPI) -- Peter Graves, the star of TV's "Mission Impossible" and the movie spoof "Airplane!" died of a heart attack in California, his business manager said. He was 83.

http://www.upi.com/Entertainment_Ne...r-Peter-Graves-dies-at-83/UPI-29471268622102/


----------



## Littlefield

ekim68 said:


> *Actor Peter Graves dies at 83*
> 
> PACIFIC PALISADES, Calif., March 14 (UPI) -- Peter Graves, the star of TV's "Mission Impossible" and the movie spoof "Airplane!" died of a heart attack in California, his business manager said. He was 83.
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Entertainment_Ne...r-Peter-Graves-dies-at-83/UPI-29471268622102/


 His older brother who is stiil alive at 86 and survived battle in WWII Italy with leg injury is James Arness that played Matt Dillion .
RIP Peter loved MI.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Littlefield, I didn't know that....James must be approaching the same age, eh? Two of my favorites...


----------



## poochee

Littlefield said:


> His older brother who is stiil alive at 86 and survived battle in WWII Italy with leg injury is James Arness that played Matt Dillion .
> RIP Peter loved MI.


I has forgotten that!

Rest in peace Peter.


----------



## eggplant43

Andree Peel, WWII heroine dies at 105, what a life:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/14/world/europe/14peel.html?hpw


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> Andree Peel, WWII heroine dies at 105, what a life:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/14/world/europe/14peel.html?hpw


Rest in peace Andree.


----------



## bill.aam

I was glued every week to the TV to watch the Daniel Boone series...

RIP

Davy Crockett/Daniel Boone Star Fess Parker Dies










Fess Parker dies..


----------



## ekim68

I grew up with Davy Crockett...Goodbye Fess...Sounds like he had a good life after acting...


----------



## ekim68

Actor *Robert Culp*, best known for his role as an international tennis star and globe-trotting secret agent in the hit 1960s television series "I Spy," died Wednesday morning after a fall at his Hollywood home, authorities said.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lan...dies-after-falling-at-his-hollywood-home.html


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Actor *Robert Culp*, best known for his role as an international tennis star and globe-trotting secret agent in the hit 1960s television series "I Spy," died Wednesday morning after a fall at his Hollywood home, authorities said.
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lan...dies-after-falling-at-his-hollywood-home.html


Rest in peace.


----------



## twinofangelize56

John Forsythe, Dynasty Actor, Is Dead at 92

Read Here


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my favorites....Goodbye John...(I remember when he was on the Donna Reed Show..)


----------



## poochee

Forsythe was one of my favorites. He had such a nice smile. May he rest in peace.


----------



## poochee

*Cherokee's Mankiller remembered as humble leader*
JUSTIN JUOZAPAVICIUS | April 10, 2010 10:40 PM EST | *AP*



> TAHLEQUAH, Okla. - One of the most influential American Indian leaders in recent history, most knew former Cherokee Nation Chief Wilma Mankiller for strengthening her tribe and drawing the accolades of U.S. presidents. But it was her humble, tender nature - a refusal to squash a bug, an affinity for opera - that defined her life, friends said Saturday.
> 
> Mankiller, among the few women to ever lead a major tribe, was remembered during a memorial in Oklahoma that drew more than 1,200 mourners, including dignitaries from other tribes and governments, as a respected leader who earned the nation's highest civilian honor.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20100410/us-mankiller-funeral/


----------



## poochee

*'Designing Women' actress Dixie Carter dies at 70*
*One of my favorites.*
April 10, 2010 11:22 PM EST |

LOS ANGELES  "Designing Women" actress Dixie Carter, who used her charm and stately beauty in a host of roles on Broadway and television, has died. She was 70.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20100410/us-obit-dixie-carter/


----------



## eggplant43

Like Beatrice Arthur, she was a force unto herself. Her voice always recognizable.


----------



## poochee

*Dorothy I. Height, founding matriarch of civil rights movement, dies at 98*
By Bart Barnes
Special to the Washington Post 
Tuesday, April 20, 2010; 10:01 AM



> Dorothy I. Height, 98, a founding matriarch of the American civil rights movement whose *crusade for racial justice and gender** equality* spanned more than six decades, died early Tuesday morning of natural causes, a spokesperson for the National Council of ***** Women said.





> In a statement issued by the White House, President Obama called Height "the godmother of the Civil Rights Movement and a hero to so many Americans."
> 
> "Dr. Height devoted her life to those struggling for equality . . . witnessing every march and milestone along the way," Obama said. "And even in the final weeks of her life -- a time when anyone else would have enjoyed their well-earned rest -- *Dr. **Height continued her fight to make our nation a more open and inclusive place for people of every race, gender, background and faith." *


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/04/20/AR2010042001287.html?hpid=topnews


----------



## ekim68

Wow, I just watched a PBS show on her and she did some amazing things...Goodbye Dorothy.


----------



## ekim68

_Dorothy Provine, Shapely Actress in '60s, Dies at 75_

Dorothy Provine, the leggy, blond actress perhaps best known for her quirky role in the Stanley Kramer movie "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World" and as the flouncy nightclub singer on the 1960s television series "The Roaring '20s," died on Sunday in Bremerton, Wash. She was 75 and lived on Bainbridge Island, Wash.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/30/arts/30provine.html?hpw

(I remember her in It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World and she was the only one not after the loot..)


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> _Dorothy Provine, Shapely Actress in 60s, Dies at 75_
> 
> Dorothy Provine, the leggy, blond actress perhaps best known for her quirky role in the Stanley Kramer movie Its a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World and as the flouncy nightclub singer on the 1960s television series The Roaring 20s, died on Sunday in Bremerton, Wash. She was 75 and lived on Bainbridge Island, Wash.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/30/arts/30provine.html?hpw
> 
> (I remember her in It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World and she was the only one not after the loot..)


I remember her. RIP Dorothy.


----------



## poochee

* Lynn Redgrave Dead: Actress Dies At 67 *
*She was a great actress. Rest in peace.*
MICHAEL KUCHWARA and HILLEL ITALIE | 05/ 3/10 12:56 PM | *AP*

NEW YORK  Lynn Redgrave, an introspective and independent player in her family's acting dynasty who became a 1960s sensation as the unconventional title character of "Georgy Girl" and later dramatized her troubled past in such one-woman stage performances as "Shakespeare for My Father" and "Nightingale," has died. She was 67.

Her publicist Rick Miramontez, speaking on behalf of her children, said Redgrave died peacefully Sunday night at her home in Connecticut. Children Ben, Pema and Annabel were with her, as were close friends.

"Our beloved mother Lynn Rachel passed away peacefully after a seven year journey with breast cancer," Redgrave's children said in a statement Monday. "She lived, loved and worked harder than ever before. The endless memories she created as a mother, grandmother, writer, actor and friend will sustain us for the rest of our lives. Our entire family asks for privacy through this difficult time."

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/05/03/lynn-redgrave-dead-actres_n_560961.html


----------



## twinofangelize56

Ernie Harwell has died. 










Read more here.


----------



## katonca

Rest in peace Ernie. Many a night he took me to the ballpark. :up:


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye Lena:

*Lena Horne dies at 92; singer and civil rights activist who broke barriers*

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-horne-20100510,0,6377622.story


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Goodbye Lena:
> 
> *Lena Horne dies at 92; singer and civil rights activist who broke barriers*
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-horne-20100510,0,6377622.story


Rest in peace Lena. She was a classy lady.


----------



## poochee

*TV's 'People Are Funny' host Art Linkletter dies*
Rest in Peace Art.
LYNN ELBER | May 26, 2010 03:29 PM EST | *AP*

LOS ANGELES  Art Linkletter, who hosted the popular TV shows "People Are Funny" and "House Party" in the 1950s and 1960s, has died. *He was 97.*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20100526/us-obit-art-linkletter/


----------



## ekim68

Wow, 97....That's a long life..Goodbye Art..


----------



## poochee

* Oldest Medal of Honor recipient from WWII dies*
*Rest in peace.*
JULIE WATSON | May 27, 2010 03:49 PM EST |* AP*

SAN DIEGO  Retired Navy Lt. John Finn, the oldest Medal of Honor recipient from World War II, died Thursday at his southern California ranch. *He was 100.*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20100527/us-obit-war-hero/


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, I heard he went to the hospital, but that was quick...

*Actor Gary Coleman dead at 42: reports*

(Reuters) - Former child star Gary Coleman, who shot to fame on television sitcom "Diff'rent Strokes" but suffered personal and financial woes as an adult, has died in a Utah hospital after being taken off life support, according to media reports on Friday.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE64R0DU20100528


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Whoa, I heard he went to the hospital, but that was quick...
> 
> *Actor Gary Coleman dead at 42: reports*
> 
> (Reuters) - Former child star Gary Coleman, who shot to fame on television sitcom "Diff'rent Strokes" but suffered personal and financial woes as an adult, has died in a Utah hospital after being taken off life support, according to media reports on Friday.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE64R0DU20100528


He had a turbulent life. Rest in peace Gary.


----------



## poochee

*Dennis Hopper, actor and Hollywood hellraiser, dies*
*Rest in peace.*
By Adam Bernstein
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Saturday, May 29, 2010; 1:30 PM

Dennis Hopper, 74, an actor and director whose low-budget biker movie "Easy Rider" made an unexpected fortune by exploring the late 1960s counterculture, and changed Hollywood by helping open doors to younger directors such as Steven Spielberg and George Lucas, died Saturday at his home in Venice, Calif.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/05/29/AR2010052902009.html?hpid=topnews


----------



## Littlefield

Well Dennis is number three ,as they say celebrities die in groups of 3 .
Man he was one of a kind and a hell of an actor . I hope he did not have too much pain from the prostate cancer . Loved his movies and Dennis lived hard . Hope he is riding free . RIP. Dennis Hopper.


----------



## Blackmirror

My soul mate
might be gone but not forgotten xxx


----------



## ekim68

Littlefield said:


> Well Dennis is number three ,as they say celebrities die in groups of 3 .
> Man he was one of a kind and a hell of an actor . I hope he did not have too much pain from the prostate cancer . Loved his movies and Dennis lived hard . Hope he is riding free . RIP. Dennis Hopper.


Well said...:up: What a character..:up: Goodbye Dennis......


----------



## poochee

* Rue McClanahan Dead: 'Golden Girl' Dies Of Stroke At 76 *
*Another one of my favorites. A very funny lady. RIP Rue.*
DAVID BAUDER | 06/ 3/10 01:33 PM |



> NEW YORK - Rue McClanahan, the Emmy-winning actress who brought the sexually liberated Southern belle Blanche Devereaux to life on the hit TV series "The Golden Girls," has died. She was 76.
> 
> Her manager, Barbara Lawrence, said McClanahan died Thursday at 1 a.m. at New York-Presbyterian Hospital of a brain hemorrhage.





> She called her 2007 memoir "My First Five Husbands ... And the Ones Who Got Away."


* She lived up to her role in Golden Girls! *

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/06/03/rue-mcclanahan-dead-golde_n_599256.html


----------



## LANMaster

What a gift the 4 of them gave us.


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> What a gift the 4 of them gave us.


I'm still watching reruns. Excellent casting.


----------



## LANMaster

poochee said:


> I'm still watching reruns. Excellent casting.


We fully agree on that. 

Is Betty the only one left? Betty is my favorite. What a dynamo!


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> We fully agree on that.
> 
> Is Betty the only one left? Betty is my favorite. What a dynamo!


Yes, she is in a new show starting on June 16th on TVland, called "Hot in Cleveland". Has a good cast. Sounds good.

http://www.tvland.com/prime/shows/hot_in_cleveland/index.jhtml


----------



## LANMaster

Remarkable.


----------



## ekim68

*Legend lost: Former UCLA coach John Wooden, 99, dies*

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/mensbasketball/2010-06-04-john-wooden-obit_N.htm

The greatest coach in college basketball who set records that no one will beat, IMO.. Goodbye John..


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> *Legend lost: Former UCLA coach John Wooden, 99, dies*
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/mensbasketball/2010-06-04-john-wooden-obit_N.htm
> 
> The greatest coach in college basketball who set records that no one will beat, IMO.. Goodbye John..


A long life! RIP


----------



## ekim68

In remembrance of Jacques Cousteau:

100th Anniversary of Captain Cousteau's birth


----------



## ekim68

*Singer, sausage businessman Jimmy Dean dies at 81*

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-mew-jimmy-dean-20100614,0,2651407.story

Goodbye Jimmy...As I recall the Muppets got their start on his show...


----------



## poochee

Rest in peace, Jimmy Dean.


----------



## ekim68

*Manute Bol, N.B.A. Player and Activist, Dies at 47*



> Manute Bol, a towering Dinka tribesman who left southern Sudan to become one of the best shot blockers in the history of American basketball, then returned to his homeland to try to heal the wounds of a long, bloody civil war, died Saturday at the University of Virginia Medical Center in Charlottesville, according to Sally Jones, a spokeswoman for the hospital. He was 47 and lived in Olathe, Kan.


http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/20/sports/basketball/20bol.html?hpw

(I remember a humorous quote of his while he was with Golden State and the fact he was pretty skinny for being so tall. The team was waiting for their coach, Don Nelson, to let them on the bus so they could go to dinner. Manute said: "Hurry up Coach before I blow away in the wind:... )


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> *Manute Bol, N.B.A. Player and Activist, Dies at 47*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/20/sports/basketball/20bol.html?hpw
> 
> (I remember a humorous quote of his while he was with Golden State and the fact he was pretty skinny for being so tall. The team was waiting for their coach, Don Nelson, to let them on the bus so they could go to dinner. Manute said: "Hurry up Coach before I blow away in the wind:... )


He was a good man. May he rest in peace.


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye Edith Shain....

_WWII nurse in iconic Times Square kissing photo dies_

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-mew-0624-edith-shain-20100624,0,4104550.story


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Goodbye Edith Shain....
> 
> _WWII nurse in iconic Times Square kissing photo dies_
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-mew-0624-edith-shain-20100624,0,4104550.story


Rest in peace Edith.


----------



## LANMaster

Senator Robert Byrd


----------



## eggplant43

Jim Bohlen, a Greenpeace founder:

http://www.greenpeace.org/international/en/news/features/Jim-Bohlen-1926---2010/


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> Jim Bohlen, a Greenpeace founder:
> 
> http://www.greenpeace.org/international/en/news/features/Jim-Bohlen-1926---2010/


Rest in peace.


----------



## LANMaster

BREAKING ..........

Yankees Owner George Steinbrenner


----------



## ekim68

Longtime journalist Daniel Schorr dead at age 93

Wow, I didn't know he was that old...I used to listen to him on NPR....


----------



## eggplant43

I shall miss his voice.


----------



## eggplant43

Kaye Cowher:

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10204/1075087-100.stm


----------



## LANMaster

I really feel bad for Bill.


----------



## ekim68

Mitch Miller, musical innovator and host of 'Sing Along With Mitch,' dies at 99


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Mitch Miller, musical innovator and host of 'Sing Along With Mitch,' dies at 99


Rest in Peace Mitch.


----------



## pyritechips

*Maury Chaykin*
I think it was Billy Joel that sang "Only the Good Die Young". RIP, Maury.


----------



## ekim68

Oscar-winner actress Patricia Neal dies at 84

Goodbye Patricia, I remember you in "The Day The Earth Stood Still"...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Oscar-winner actress Patricia Neal dies at 84
> 
> Goodbye Patricia, I remember you in "The Day The Earth Stood Still"...


Rest in peace.


----------



## LANMaster

Former Senator Ted Stevens - Alaska

Plane crash


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> Former Senator Ted Stevens - Alaska
> 
> Plane crash


Rest in peace.


----------



## poochee

*Former Illinois Rep. Rostenkowski has died*
*Rest in Peace.*
By Eric Zimmermann - 08/11/10 12:45 PM ET

Former Rep. Dan Rostenkowski (D-Ill.) reportedly died Wednesday morning from natural causes at the age of 82.

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/113751-former-rep-rostenkowski-dead-at-82


----------



## ekim68

> "Branca throws. There's a long drive. It's gonna be, I believe -- the Giants win the pennant! The Giants win the pennant! The Giants win the pennant! The Giants win the pennant!


Bobby Thomson, whose homer echoed round the world, dies at 86


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Bobby Thomson, whose homer echoed round the world, dies at 86


Nice tribute and so fitting for his greatness.:up: May he rest in peace.


----------



## ekim68

Rest in peace Edwin.......

Edwin Newman dies at 91; NBC news reporter and commentator



> During three decades at NBC, Newman covered the funeral of King George VI in England, the coronation of Queen Elizabeth II, the rise of French President Charles de Gaulle, the assassinations of the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr. and Robert F. Kennedy and the shooting of President Reagan by a would-be assassin.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Rest in peace Edwin.......
> 
> Edwin Newman dies at 91; NBC news reporter and commentator


He had a long life! RIP


----------



## eggplant43

Part of the fabric of our lives. I liked this memorium:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/16/business/media/16newman.html?src=mv


----------



## iltos

*poof*
in keeping with the feeling that CE is supposed to be "too heavy for random", i'm moving this


----------



## ekim68

Wow, I thought I lost it....


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Tony....

Actor Tony Curtis, star of 'Some Like It Hot' and 'Sweet Smell of Success,' dies at 85


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> R.I.P. Tony....
> 
> Actor Tony Curtis, star of 'Some Like It Hot' and 'Sweet Smell of Success,' dies at 85


He was a good actor. RIP


----------



## LANMaster

I loved Tony as Leslie in "The Great Race".


----------



## ekim68

"The Defiant Ones" is one of my favorite movies and it was in black and white...:up:


----------



## twinofangelize56

Leave It To Beaver Star Barbara Billingsley has died at the age of 94.










Click Here to read about her.


----------



## Drabdr

twinofangelize56 said:


> Leave It To Beaver Star Barbara Billingsley has died at the age of 94.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Here to read about her.


The American Mom. R.I.P., Mrs. Cleaver.


----------



## poochee

R.I.P. Barbara. I still watch reruns of Leave it to Beaver. It is refreshing to watch a show with good family values.


----------



## ekim68

This brings back memories....R.I.P. Johnny...

Johnny Sheffield dies at 79; played Boy in Tarzan movies


----------



## poochee

I sure does! RIP Johnny.


----------



## ekim68

And another favorite of mine. My daughter grew up with Happy Days...

TV actor Tom Bosley dead at 83


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> And another favorite of mine. My daughter grew up with Happy Days...
> 
> TV actor Tom Bosley dead at 83


Another great. RIP Tom.


----------



## ekim68

The first Danno to book 'em.....

'Hawaii Five-O' star James MacArthur dies at age 72


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> The first Danno to book 'em.....
> 
> 'Hawaii Five-O' star James MacArthur dies at age 72


RIP James.


----------



## LANMaster

I wonder if he ever chimed in on the new Dano ...


----------



## eggplant43

Jill Clayburgh:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/06/arts/06clayburgh.html?_r=1


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> Jill Clayburgh:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/06/arts/06clayburgh.html?_r=1


RIP Jill.


----------



## poochee

* Target, Afghanistan War Dog, KILLED; Pound Mistakenly Euthanizes Canine Hero *
| 11/15/10 08:04 PM | * AP*

FLORENCE, Ariz.  *A dog named Target that lived through explosions in war-torn Afghanistan couldn't survive a brief stay at an Arizona animal shelter.*

An unidentified employee at the Pinal County facility was placed on administrative leave after euthanizing the female shepherd mix by mistake, county Animal Care and Control officials said Monday.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/16/target-afghanistan-war-do_n_784189.html


----------



## poochee

*Bernard Matthews Dead: 'Turkey Tycoon' Passes On Thanksgiving *
*Put turkey on the plates of everyday working families.:up:*
The Huffington Post 
First Posted: 11-26-10 08:46 AM | Updated: 11-26-10 08:54 AM

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/26/turkey-tycoon-dead-bernard-matthews_n_788544.html


----------



## pyritechips

Belatedly:

*Pat Burns*

He helped change the face of hockey and definitely left his mark upon it.


----------



## Drabdr

Another great actor/ comedian passing from us:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/leslie-nielsen-dies-age-84-49651

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leslie_Nielsen

His nephew reflected on Nielsen's life,


> He was truly a nice man. A very caring, naturally funny guy in day-to-day life, not just because someone wrote something on paper for him. He was a very tender-hearted man. He was one of my best friends and I loved him dearly. I'll miss him greatly.


----------



## pyritechips

Thank you, Brad. This hurts a lot. Leslie was dear to my heart.


----------



## poochee

Drabdr said:


> Another great actor/ comedian passing from us:


Leslie Nielsen, one of my favorite actors. RIP Leslie.


----------



## LANMaster

Ditto about Leslie.


----------



## bill.aam

......and dont call me Shirley

RIP


----------



## pyritechips

Leslie is worthy of another post, and another good write-up. This is a Canadian site so I hope the content is available in other areas:

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Entertainment/20101129/leslie-neilsen-dies-reaction-101129/


----------



## Drabdr

pyritechips said:


> Leslie is worthy of another post, and another good write-up. This is a Canadian site so I hope the content is available in other areas:
> 
> http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Entertainment/20101129/leslie-neilsen-dies-reaction-101129/


Yes he is.

Ya know.... I was watching this video above, Jim, and I don't think I've ever been reserved (listening to his niece), while laughing (the clips from the right side of the screen) at the same time.

Of course I enjoyed him in Airplane, and it was kind of interesting hearing how his niece stated that the Zucker's kind of 'made' his character in that movie. It would be interesting to know how much they influenced him to play the comedic role.

Man.... what a legacy of great lines. Here's one I forgot:



> Thug: Drebin?
> Frank: Yeah!
> Thug: I got a message for you from Vincent Ludwig!
> [Shoots gun at Drebin]
> Thug: *Take this, you (radio edit)*!
> Frank: I'm sorry. I can't hear you! Don't fire the gun while you're talking!


I think it was Naked Gun 2 1/2, where he was on the megaphone calling into the house. It went something like this:



> Come out with your hands up, and throw down your weapons! Or, throw down your weapons, and come out with your hands up!! It doesn't matter which order you choose to do it in. Just remember the two key parts:
> 
> Coming out with your hands up
> Throwing down your weapons.




You have many fans and friends. We won't forget you, and will always cherish the comedy you gave us on the screen. :up:


----------



## pyritechips

Thanks for that, Brad. I've been trying to get the original Police Squad! on DVD. It is available; unfortunately only 6 episodes were ever made. His trademark is spouting utterly hilarious nonsense while remaining completely deadpan. 

Love you, Leslie, and miss you dearly.


----------



## ekim68

Elizabeth Edwards dies

Wow, that was quick...RIP Elizabeth, the pain is gone.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Elizabeth Edwards dies
> 
> Wow, that was quick...RIP Elizabeth, the pain is gone.....


RIP Elizabeth.


----------



## LANMaster

'Pink Panther' Director Blake Edwards Dies at 88


----------



## poochee

LANMaster said:


> 'Pink Panther' Director Blake Edwards Dies at 88


RIP Blake, you made some great movies.


----------



## poochee

Posted at 12:56 PM ET, 12/29/2010 
*Jazz great Billy Taylor, pianist, educator & media personality, dies at 89*
*RIP Billy.*
By Matt Schudel



> Dr. Taylor, as he was known to one and all, was a first-rate jazz pianist who grew up in Washington and was a graduate of Dunbar High School. *He moved to New York in the early 1940s and was present at the birth of bebop, the new vernacular of music that transformed jazz.* He played alongside Charlie Parker, Dizzy Gillespie and Miles Davis and became a protege of the greatest jazz pianist ever, Art Tatum.


http://voices.washingtonpost.com/po...t-billy-taylor-pianis.html?hpid=moreheadlines


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my favorites... RIP Billy.....


----------



## pyritechips

An honour roll, of sorts; a review of valuable souls lost in 2010. Rest ye all in eternal peace:

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/12/29/f-prominent-obits-2010.html


----------



## Drabdr

Musicians give a gift to the world. Thus, they should always be remembered.

The long time musician, most noted for his song Baker Street, has died.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerry_Rafferty


----------



## LANMaster

Loved that song.


----------



## franca

Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (R.I.P. january 4, 2011)


----------



## eggplant43

> "'What's wrong with these fish?' he asked. That day I knew that if I didn't do something, that would be the future of our children," she said.


http://www.latimes.com/business/nationworld/wire/sns-ap-us-obit-bonds,0,5761899.story


----------



## ekim68

The last of the Nelson family....

Actor David Nelson of famous TV family dies at 74


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> the last of the nelson family....
> 
> actor david nelson of famous tv family dies at 74


Rest in Peace


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/nationworld/wire/sns-ap-us-obit-bonds,0,5761899.story


Rest in Peace


----------



## poochee

*Sargent Shriver, a former VP candidate, dies at age 95*
*Rest in Peace.*
By Jordan Fabian - 01/18/11 04:51 PM ET



> The Kennedy relative served as the *inaugural director of the Peace Corps* under his brother-in-law, President John F. Kennedy, and also was ambassador to France.





> President Clinton awarded him the *Presidential Medal of Freedom,* the nation's highest civilian honor, in 1994.


http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/138573-sargent-shriver-dies-at-age-95-


----------



## ekim68

The end of an era....RIP Sargent....


----------



## poochee

*R. Sargent Shriver remembered for heritage, hugs*
BRETT ZONGKER | January 22, 2011 03:53 PM EST | *AP*

POTOMAC, Md.  *R. Sargent Shriver was honored Saturday as much for his passion for helping others as his loving hugs and enjoyment of baseball.*

Shriver, who fulfilled his brother-in-law John F. Kennedy's campaign promise by starting the Peace Corps, developed the aid organization into an international force. Philanthropists and politicians who have worked to help others through charities were among hundreds honoring Shriver at a funeral Mass at Our Lady of Mercy Parish, the Shriver family's church in Potomac, Md.

Former President Bill Clinton, first lady Michelle Obama, U2 frontman Bono and singer Wyclef Jean were among those in attendance, along with members of the Kennedy and Shriver families.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20110122/us-obit-shriver-funeral/


----------



## poochee

*Fitness guru Jack LaLanne, 96, dies at Calif. home *
*RIP Jack.*
The Associated Press 
updated 19 minutes ago 2011-01-24T03:25:17



> MORRO BAY, Calif.  Jack LaLanne, the fitness guru who inspired television viewers to trim down, eat well and pump iron for decades before diet and exercise became a national obsession, died Sunday. He was 96.
> 
> LaLanne died of respiratory failure due to pneumonia Sunday afternoon at his home in Morro Bay on California's central coast, his longtime agent Rick Hersh said.





> "I have not only lost my husband and a great American icon, but the best friend and most loving partner anyone could ever hope for," Elaine LaLanne, Lalanne's wife of 51 years and a frequent partner in his television appearances, said in a written statement.


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41225595/ns/us_news-life/


----------



## ekim68

Wow, 96.....RIP Jack....


----------



## hewee

A sad day today for me
It was watching his old TV show and seeing what he did being older then me that got me into changing my ways and eating better and working out.


----------



## eggplant43

I think Jack was an inspiration to many of us.


----------



## hewee

Here sure was.
http://www.jacklalanne.com/

http://www.jacklalanne.com/blog/
Our American Hero.
~~~***WEEKEND SPECIAL***~~~
Jack LaLanne posted 4 days ago.
Jacks Star!

http://hwof.com/star/television/jack-lalanne/189


----------



## eggplant43

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-31749_162-20029661-10391698.html


----------



## poochee

*Betty Garrett, actress in film, TV, Broadway, dies at 91*
By ANDREW DALTON
The Associated Press 
Sunday, February 13, 2011; 6:54 AM

LOS ANGELES -- Betty Garrett, the vivacious Broadway star who played Frank Sinatra's sweetheart in two MGM musicals before her career was hampered by the Hollywood blacklist, has died in Los Angeles, her son said Sunday. She was 91.

*RIP Betty*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...02/13/AR2011021300446.html?hpid=moreheadlines


----------



## pyritechips

Jim Reed.

*Veteran Canadian journalist Jim Reed dies of lung cancer at 75*


----------



## poochee

Posted at 12:23 PM ET, 02/14/2011 
*George Shearing dies; pianist, composer was 91*
*One of my favorites. RIP*
By Adam Bernstein

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/po...earing-dies-pianist-c.html?hpid=news-col-blog


----------



## ekim68

Another star gone. Goodbye Jane...

Screen icon Jane Russell dead at 89


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Another star gone. Goodbye Jane...
> 
> Screen icon Jane Russell dead at 89


Rest in peace Jane.


----------



## LANMaster

I fear as we get older, we will start seeing as lot more people our own age passing.


----------



## ekim68

Tell me about it, young timer...


----------



## LANMaster

LOL I am almost 50


----------



## eggplant43

http://www.npr.org/2011/03/01/134177115/Jane-Russell-Dies


----------



## poochee

*Country entertainer Ferlin Husky dies at age 85 * 
March 17, 2011 07:23 PM EST | *AP*

NASHVILLE, Tenn.  Ferlin Husky, a pioneering country music entertainer in the 1950s and early '60s known for hits like "Wings of a Dove" and "Gone," died Thursday. He was 85.

The 2010 Country Music Hall of Fame inductee died at his home, hall spokeswoman Tina Wright said. He had a history of heart problems and related ailments.

With his resonant voice and good looks, Husky was one of the most versatile entertainers to emerge from country music. He was a singer, songwriter, guitarist, actor, and even a comedian whose impersonations ranged from Bing Crosby to Johnny Cash.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20110317/us-obit-ferlin-husky/

*Rest in peace Ferlin.*


----------



## poochee

*Member of original 29 Code Talkers dies in Arizona*
*RIP..Lloyd Oliver * 
March 18, 2011 11:40 PM EST | *AP*

CAMP VERDE, Ariz. - *Lloyd Oliver wasn't much of a talker, but it was clear that he was proud to have his native language serve as a key weapon during World War II. As part of an elite group of Marines, he helped develop and implement a code based on the Navajo language that helped win the war.*

Years later, his hearing remained impaired because of gun blasts and other explosives during the war. He rarely brought up his time as a Code Talker, but his eyes gleamed when holding a picture of himself in his uniform. He kept a Marine cap and a U.S. flag displayed on his bedroom walls in the home he shared with his wife on the Yavapai Apache Reservation.

*Oliver's death Wednesday means that only one of the original 29 Navajo Code Talkers survives* - Chester Nez of Albuquerque, N.M. Oliver died at a hospice center in the Phoenix suburb of Avondale where he had been staying for about three weeks, his nephew, Lawrence, said Friday.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20110318/us-obit-code-talker-oliver/


----------



## eggplant43

One of the good guys:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/20/us/politics/20christopher.html?src=tptw


----------



## eggplant43

> Pinetop Perkins, a delta blues pianist who played with Muddy Waters, Sonny Boy Williamson and Robert Nighthawk, died of a heart attack at his Austin, Texas home on March 21st. He was 97. "He was one of the last great Mississippi Bluesmen," B.B. King said in a statement. "He had such a distinctive voice, and he sure could play the piano. He will be missed not only by me, but by lovers of music all over the world."


http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...s-pianist-pinetop-perkins-dies-at-97-20110322


----------



## ekim68

Ah man, another favorite gone...I remember Pinetop with Muddy on records when I became aware of his style of blues...


----------



## valis

liz taylor


----------



## eggplant43

Wow, the end of an era.


----------



## dotty999

valis said:


> liz taylor


that's a shock! I knew she had been ill for some time but I didn't expect nor want to think about her actually passing, she was a legend :up:


----------



## poochee

valis said:


> liz taylor


*Rest in peace, Elizabeth.*


----------



## Littlefield

Those incredible eyes. RIP Liz Taylor and the phrase the likes of her will never be known again really does apply .


----------



## eggplant43

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## poochee

Littlefield said:


> Those incredible eyes. RIP Liz Taylor and the phrase the likes of her will never be known again really does apply .


My Sister-in-law has that shade of blue eyes and used to also have black hair. Unusual. Elizabeth was a natural beauty and a nice person as well.


----------



## Coastal

Poochee-
Thanks for the post. I thought he was already deceased way prior. A great singer. 
Coastal


----------



## Coastal

Her books are excellent. SAVING GRACES & RESILENCE
Mary Elizabeth ANANIA Edwards. May she R.I.P.


----------



## poochee

*Elizabeth Taylor buried in small ceremony at LA cemetery where Michael Jackson also interred*
By Associated Press, Friday, March 25, 4:07 AM



> GLENDALE, Calif.  Elizabeth Taylors funeral started late  *just the way the screen legend wanted it.*





> She left instructions asking for the tardy start and had requested that someone announce, She even wanted to be late for her own funeral, Morrison said.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/eliza...-also-interred/2011/03/25/AFLsO8TB_story.html


----------



## poochee

*Ferraro, first woman to run for vice president, dies at 75 *
* RIP Geraldine.*.
Former congresswoman was diagnosed with multiple myeloma in 1998 
msnbc.com staff and news service reports 
updated less than 1 minute ago 2011-03-26T16:49:39



> Geraldine Ferraro, the Democratic congresswoman who became the first woman on a major party presidential ticket as Walter Mondale's running mate in 1984, died Saturday at the age of 75, NBC News confirmed.





> Ferraro was a telegenic, articulate and fiery three-term New York congresswoman when Mondale picked her from the male-dominated U.S. House of Representatives. Ferraro's presence on the Democratic ticket generated excitement on the campaign trail, particularly among females of all ages.





> "For two centuries, candidates have run for president. Not one from a major party ever asked a woman to be his running mate  until Walter Mondale," she said.
> 
> *"Campaigns, even if you lose them, do serve a purpose,"* Ferraro said. "My candidacy has said the days of discrimination are numbered. *American women will never be second-class citizens again."*


*She was the first woman and first Italian-American to run on a major party national ticket.:up:*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42283362/ns/politics-more_politics/


----------



## ekim68

As an aside poochee, I still have a campaign button from 1984 with Mondale and Ferraro's pictures on it...RIP Geraldine...


----------



## eggplant43

poochee said:


> *Ferraro, first woman to run for vice president, dies at 75 *
> * RIP Geraldine.*.
> Former congresswoman was diagnosed with multiple myeloma in 1998
> msnbc.com staff and news service reports
> updated less than 1 minute ago 2011-03-26T16:49:39
> 
> *She was the first woman and first Italian-American to run on a major party national ticket.:up:*
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42283362/ns/politics-more_politics/


II loved that she was smart, and feisty.


----------



## poochee

*Harry Coover, creator of Super Glue, dies in Tennessee at 94; invented the stuff by accident*
*Rest in peace, Harry.*
By Associated Press, Sunday, March 27, 8:06 PM

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...ff-by-accident/2011/03/27/AFRfrZkB_story.html


----------



## poochee

*1950s screen idol Farley Granger dead at 85*
* Rest in peace. * 
ULA ILNYTZKY | March 29, 2011 11:35 AM EST |

NEW YORK  Farley Granger, the 1950s bobby sox screen idol who starred in the Alfred Hitchcock classics "Rope" and "Strangers on a Train," has died. He was 85.

Granger died Sunday of natural causes, said Ellen Borakove, a spokeswoman for the New York City medical examiner's office.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20110329/us-obit-granger/


----------



## poochee

*Sidney Lumet, Director of American Film Classics, Dies at 86*
*Rest in Peace*
By ROBERT BERKVIST
Published: April 9, 2011

Sidney Lumet, a director who preferred the streets of New York to the back lots of Hollywood and whose stories of conscience - "12 Angry Men," "Serpico," "Dog Day Afternoon," "The Verdict," "Network" - became modern American film classics, died Saturday morning at his home in Manhattan. He was 86.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/10/m...-of-american-classics-dies-at-86.html?_r=3&hp


----------



## Coastal

Veteran's 
F. P. Simmons
S. Hanna
4.4.2011
May they R.I.P.
They served our country well.


----------



## eggplant43

> Grete Waitz, the Norwegian runner who won nine New York City Marathons and the silver medal at the 1984 Los Angeles Olympics, died Tuesday after a six-year battle with cancer. She was 57.


http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...tWvduQ?docId=ffdadbb50ebb4c11ada4563779717c8e


----------



## poochee

Coastal said:


> Veteran's
> F. P. Simmons
> S. Hanna
> 4.4.2011
> May they R.I.P.
> They served our country well.


Rest in peace.


----------



## Stoner

Elisabeth Sladen of Dr Who/Sara Jane Adventures fame, passed away.


----------



## eggplant43

_Many of you may be too young to remember this lady, I remember her well._



> Madame Nhu, who as the glamorous official hostess in South Vietnams presidential palace became a politically powerful and often harshly outspoken figure in the early years of the Vietnam War, died on Sunday in Rome, where she had been living. She was believed to be 87.


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/27/world/asia/27nhu.html?_r=1


----------



## eggplant43

_In my opinion, one of the greats._



> Phoebe Snow, the singer and songwriter best known for her bluesy voice and the 1975 hit "Poetry Man," died today at the age of 58 from complications of a 2010 cerebral hemorrhage. According to Snow's manager Sue Cameron, the singer had suffered blood clots, pneumonia and congestive heart failure in the time since her stroke.


http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/soulful-singer-songwriter-phoebe-snow-dead-at-58-20110426


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> _In my opinion, one of the greats._
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/soulful-singer-songwriter-phoebe-snow-dead-at-58-20110426


I remember her. Rest in peace Phoebe.


----------



## valis

Seve Ballesteros.

Man, remember watching him with my pop.......guy is pretty much responsible for every Euro player out there today.


----------



## eggplant43

I thought he was a class act.


----------



## dotty999

John Walker

Member of the Walker Brothers has passed away..


----------



## eggplant43

> Randy "Macho Man" Savage was best known as one of the most famous professional wrestlers ever.
> 
> Poffo performed in the World Wrestling Federation, now known as WWE, during his heyday. His larger-than-life personality, trademark "Oooooh yeah!" catchphrase and attractive valet, Miss Elizabeth, made him a favorite of wrestling fans. He also enjoyed numerous endorsement opportunities, including his memorably campy, "Snap into a Slim Jim" commercial series.


http://espn.go.com/espn/page2/index?id=6571831


----------



## Littlefield

Veteran CNBC anchor Mark Haines dead at 65.
Damn, he was a good man and loved his gruff manner .

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43167179/ns/business-cnbc_tv/


----------



## Wino

I've been so busy, I didn't realize that Erin had left CNBC and thought Mark had be standing in on Morning Joe while she was on vacation or assignment

http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000024071

Now I have to go find out where Erin has run off to.

CNBC / MSNBC loss CNN gain.:up:


----------



## eggplant43

> Gil Scott-Heron died Friday afternoon in New York, his book publisher reported. He was 62. The influential poet and musician is often credited with being one of the progenitors of hip-hop, and is best known for the spoken-word piece "The Revolution Will Not Be Televised."


http://www.npr.org/blogs/therecord/2011/05/27/136731274/gil-scott-heron-poet-and-musician-has-died


----------



## ekim68

I grew up watching Gunsmoke in prime time. R.I.P. James:

James Arness dies at 88; TV's Marshal Dillon on landmark 'Gunsmoke' series


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I grew up watching Gunsmoke in prime time. R.I.P. James:
> 
> James Arness dies at 88; TV's Marshal Dillon on landmark 'Gunsmoke' series


A great program and actor.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Wino

My fondest memory of Arness was his portrayal of the veggie monster in 1951's "The Thing". Next to our driveway was a tall, full length evergreen hedge which hid a neighbors green house for growing plants - For years after seeing that movie, I never walked past that green house at night.


----------



## valis

man, I remember my pop turning me onto Gunsmoke as a wee lad......well after it's run, but he rarely missed a re-run. Good show, great actor.

and Wino, you just keep getting weirder, my friend.


----------



## Drabdr

James Arness.... what a great character. I loved watching Gunsmoke. Even though you pretty much knew who was going to win the gunfight; you still watched.


----------



## poochee

Wino said:


> My fondest memory of Arness was his portrayal of the veggie monster in 1951's "The Thing". Next to our driveway was a tall, full length evergreen hedge which hid a neighbors green house for growing plants - For years after seeing that movie, I never walked past that green house at night.


I recall that movie! My youngest brother had fun torturing me with it.


----------



## hewee

I grew up watching Gunsmoke and loved the show and still watch it on the re-runs on two channels with the one channel showing the older B&W one with "Quint Asper (blacksmith; 1962-1965): Burt Reynolds"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunsmoke


----------



## eggplant43

> Millions of dental patients who have successfully avoided unpleasant drill-and-fill procedures owe much to Dr. Irwin D. Mandel  an expert on dental chemistry jocularly known among colleagues as a leader of the Salivation Army.


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/06/nyregion/dr-irwin-d-mandel-expert-on-dental-chemistry.html


----------



## ekim68

He was a true music man.......

Clarence Clemons, E Street Band Saxophonist, Dies at 69


----------



## valis

holy crap..........

I've no words other than that.............


----------



## valis

man, that hits hard. I was shocked by the news of the stroke, and escalated by the fact he was removed from ICU. In short, I was following this, as he is, flatly, 'the Big Man'.........

thoughts to him, his family, and his extended family (specifically, those of us).


----------



## pyritechips

Another brother gone!

Man that hurts. 

Don't know what to say...


----------



## valis

Dude, I feel you........this one hits close..........his was the music that I grew up with............


----------



## eggplant43

From Bruce Springsteen:



> Clarence lived a wonderful life. He carried within him a love of people that made them love him. He created a wondrous and extended family. He loved the saxophone, loved our fans and gave everything he had every night he stepped on stage. His loss is immeasurable and we are honored and thankful to have known him and had the oppurtunity to stand beside him for nearly forty years. He was my great friend, my partner and with Clarence at my side, my band and I were able to tell a story far deeper than those simply contained in our music. His life, his memory, and his love will live on in that story and in our band.


http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...nce-clemons-his-loss-is-immeasurable-20110618


----------



## pyritechips

Quite the coincidence. Melissa bought a Springsteen compilation CD package yesterday. My eyes got wet hearing Clarence wailing on Born to Run.  He may be gone but his music lives on.


----------



## eggplant43

Posted at another forum, I wanted to share this:


----------



## pyritechips

Thank you for that, Bruce. A sax never sounded as sweet.


----------



## eggplant43

I've never been into Springsteen, so knew of CC, but did not know his work. Listening to the above, I was impressed with his clarity, cleanness, and power.


----------



## buffoon

> *Yelena Bonner*, a relentless critic of human rights abuses by Soviet-era authorities and the widow of Nobel Peace laureate Andrei Sakharov, has died at the age of 88, her children said.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/19/us-russia-bonner-idUSTRE75I0OT20110619

Spoke out against Putin til the end. Courageous woman, always undaunted by tough odds.


----------



## dotty999

Jackass Star Ryan Dunn Dies in Car Crash

http://www.moviefone.co.uk/2011/06/20/jackass-star-ryan-dunn-dies-in-car-crash/?icid=main|uk-ws-bb|dl2|link3|http%3A%2F%2Fwww.moviefone.co.uk%2F2011%2F06%2F20%2Fjackass-star-ryan-dunn-dies-in-car-crash%2F


----------



## ekim68

Peter Falk dies at 83; actor found acclaim as 'Columbo'


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Peter Falk dies at 83; actor found acclaim as 'Columbo'


One of my favorites. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Peter Falk dies at 83; actor found acclaim as 'Columbo'


Ya know.. Columbo was a little bit before my time.

But... .I really enjoyed his simple but entertaining role in _The Princess Bride_. :up:


----------



## pyritechips

Peter was awesome. Watch him in *Murder by Death*. Priceless.


----------



## valis

just watched that last month.......one of my faves......


----------



## ekim68

And one of my all time favorites is Princess Bride....Nice reminder Dr...:up:


----------



## eggplant43

_I thought this was special._



> A family barbecue was on the evenings agenda. Life was good and finally back to normal. Haley Belle, who was diagnosed at 6 months old with cancer, was in remission. The couple would celebrate their 10th wedding anniversary on July 7. Their summer schedule was packed with camping trips and family reunions. They were scheduled to walk in the Relay For Life in the survivor lap in honor of Haley.
> 
> None of it was to be.


http://billingsgazette.com/news/sta...cle_cd645553-f480-5cd8-9f2c-884ce0ac9ab2.html


----------



## poochee

*Former first lady Betty Ford dies at 93*
*Interesting article about her life. RIP Betty.*
By CONNIE CASS and LINDA DEUTSCH
Associated Press 
Published: Friday, Jul. 8, 2011 - 6:28 pm 
Last Modified: Friday, Jul. 8, 2011 - 7:14 pm

DETROIT -- *Betty Ford said things that first ladies just don't say, even today. And 1970s America loved her for it*.

According to Mrs. Ford, her young adult children probably had smoked marijuana - and if she were their age, she'd try it, too. She told "60 Minutes" she wouldn't be surprised to learn that her youngest, 18-year-old Susan, was in a sexual relationship (an embarrassed Susan issued a denial).

She mused that living together before marriage might be wise, thought women should be drafted into the military if men were, and spoke up unapologetically for abortion rights, taking a position contrary to the president's. "Having babies is a blessing, not a duty," Mrs. Ford said.

The former first lady, whose triumph over drug and alcohol addiction became a beacon of hope for addicts and the inspiration for her Betty Ford Center in California, died at age 93, family friend Marty Allen said Friday.

Details of her death and where she died were not immediately available, and Allen, chairman emeritus of the Ford Foundation, said he would not comment further until he received instruction from the family.

"She was a wonderful wife and mother; a great friend; and a courageous First Lady," former President George H.W. Bush said in a statement on Friday. "No one confronted life's struggles with more fortitude or honesty, and as a result, we all learned from the challenges she faced."

While her husband served as president, Betty Ford's comments weren't the kind of genteel, innocuous talk expected from a first lady, and a Republican one no less. Her unscripted comments sparked tempests in the press and dismayed President Gerald Ford's advisers, who were trying to soothe the national psyche after Watergate. But to the scandal-scarred, Vietnam-wearied, hippie-rattled nation, Mrs. Ford's openness was refreshing.

http://www.sacbee.com/2011/07/08/3757245/former-first-lady-betty-ford-dies.html


----------



## Coastal

Rest In Peace - Peter. 
We know the Squillacote's are welcoming you home. 
Mille grazie for your great work and entertainment.


----------



## Drabdr

We lost another good one...

http://www.cnn.com/2011/SHOWBIZ/celebrity.news.gossip/07/12/obit.sherwood.schwartz/

from the link:



> Schwartz's wife of 70 years, Mildred,


What a fantastic thing to type.  What a wonderful thing to state on a memoriam-type post.



> Sherwood was a wonderful writer and producer, but more importantly he was a wonderful husband, father, grandfather and friend," said Florence Henderson


As we speak, my kids are experiencing Gilligan's Island. After watching the show probably dozens of times, I can still laugh and enjoy each episode.

The writing and the assembly of such an excellent cast was just superb.

Sherwood, you will be missed. There aren't many like you. :up:


----------



## valis

another member of the 27 Club.....not exactly an establishment one would aspire to, but I told a co-worker that I wouldn't take money on her not joining it.


----------



## buffoon

valis said:


> another member of the 27 Club.....not exactly an establishment one would aspire to, but I told a co-worker that I wouldn't take money on her not joining it.


yeah, one needs to be careful with chemicals.


----------



## dotty999

I had a discussion about her with a friend today and said she wouldn't be around much longer, within the hour I heard the news, it was to be expected from the way she'd lived


----------



## SlackAli

Very great shame about Amy. Sad. A real talent who will hopefully be remembered in the long run for her music rather than the dark side of her personality.


----------



## pyritechips

Great voice, good material. I hope she finds peace in death that she didn't find in life. I hope you have a good jam session with Jimi and Janis.


----------



## eggplant43

First people I thought of were Jimi, and Janis. Like a rocket. filled with talent, filled with pain.


----------



## pyritechips

eggplant43 said:


> First people I thought of were Jimi, and Janis. Like a rocket. filled with talent, filled with pain.


Is it selfish to feel that we were robbed of their talents? Jeez! Jimi died when I was only 15 and I still miss him - and what he could have done.


----------



## eggplant43

A tribute from Russell Brand:



> When you love someone who suffers from the disease of addiction you await the phone call. There will be a phone call. The sincere hope is that the call will be from the addict themselves, telling you they've had enough, that they're ready to stop, ready to try something new. Of course though, you fear the other call, the sad nocturnal chime from a friend or relative telling you it's too late, she's gone.


http://www.tmz.com/2011/07/24/amy-winehouse-dead-dies-russell-brand-blog/


----------



## pyritechips

eggplant43 said:


> A tribute from Russell Brand:
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/07/24/amy-winehouse-dead-dies-russell-brand-blog/


Wow.

I have nothing to add...


----------



## Cookiegal

It really is such a shame. She had such a soleful voice.

It's eerie too that her mother's name is Janis. You don't see that spelling very often.


----------



## valis

I did not know that.......very eerie indeed.


----------



## SlackAli

Back To Black is today the best selling download album in the UK


----------



## HOBOcs

Dan Peek dies at 60; founding member of the band America


----------



## ekim68

French Resistance hero Nancy Wake dies at 98



> Australian Nancy Wake, who as a spy became one the Allies' most decorated servicewomen for her role in the French Resistance during World War II, has died in London, officials said Monday. She was 98.





> France decorated her with its highest military honor, the Legion d'Honneur, as well as three Croix de Guerre and the Medaille de la Resistance.
> 
> The United States awarded her its Medal of Freedom and Britain, the George Medal. Her only Australian honor did not come until 2004, when she was made a Companion of the Order of Australia.


(What an interesting life...)


----------



## poochee

*Mark Hatfield dies: Former Oregon senator was 89*
*Rest in peace.*
By Emma Brown,

Former senator Mark O. Hatfield of Oregon, whose liberal Republican politics during five terms in Congress made him an increasingly rare breed within his party, and who used his chairmanship of the Appropriations Committee to denounce what he considered the madness of excessive defense spending, died Sunday evening in Portland, said Gerry Frank, a longtime friend and former aide. He was 89.

As a young Navy officer during World War II, Mr. Hatfield saw the devastation wrought by atomic warfare in the Japanese city of Hiroshima. That experience, coupled with his Baptist faith, were defining forces in shaping Mr. Hatfields political views during nearly half a century in elected office.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...n-dies-at-89/2011/06/14/gIQAj9ic1I_story.html


----------



## pyritechips

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2011/08/22/layton-obituary.html

Jack was a strong and positive force in Canadian politics. Canada will be a lesser place without him. Jack, I and all Canadians miss you already.


----------



## Cookiegal

This is very sad news. Rest in Peace Jack.


----------



## pyritechips

Wow! Jack will be given a state funeral; and people all over the country are holding vigils. I am deeply moved.

Edit: Jack's letter to the public only 2 days before he died:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2011/08/22/pol-layton-last-letter.html


----------



## valis

another good one gone.

Michael Hart

Founded Project Gutenberg, something I was wholeheartedly behind. Still am, for that matter.


----------



## ekim68

Oscar Winner Cliff Robertson Dies in N.Y. at 88



> NEW YORK (AP) - Cliff Robertson, the handsome movie actor who played John F. Kennedy in "PT-109," won an Oscar for "Charly" and was famously victimized in a 1977 Hollywood forgery scandal, died Saturday. He was 88.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Oscar Winner Cliff Robertson Dies in N.Y. at 88


Another one of my favorites. RIP Cliff


----------



## eggplant43

It occurs to me that I thought of Cliff Robertson as timeless, I am shocked.


----------



## eggplant43

> Wade Mainer, the legendary banjo player from Weaverville whose mastery of early mountain music earned him the title grandfather of bluegrass, died at his home in Flint, Mich. He was 104.


http://www.citizen-times.com/articl...ies-104?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|Frontpage|p


----------



## poochee

*Both only 51 years old. RIP*

*Kara Kennedy Dies: Ted Kennedy's Oldest Child Dead At 51 *

By ANDREW MIGA 09/17/11 01:28 PM ET *AP*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/17/kara-kennedy-dies_n_967591.html

*AND*

*Eleanor Mondale Dies: Daughter Of Former Vice President Walter Mondale Dies At 51 *

By JEFF BAENEN 09/17/11 12:59 PM ET *AP*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/17/eleanor-mondale-dies_n_967604.html


----------



## poochee

*Dolores Hope Dead: Actress, Wife Of Bob Hope, Dies At 102* 
First Posted: 9/19/11 05:31 PM ET Updated: 9/19/11 07:41 PM ET

LOS ANGELES  Dolores Hope, who was married to entertainer Bob Hope for 69 years and sang at his shows, has died at age *102.*

Rest in peace.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/19/dolores-hope-dies-actress_n_970626.html


----------



## poochee

*Wangari Maathai, Nobel Peace Prize Winner, Dies *
*RIP*
.JASON STRAZIUSO and TOM ODULA 09/26/11 02:18 PM ET * AP*
Associated Press writer Malin Rising in Stockholm, Sweden contributed to this report.

NAIROBI, Kenya  Kenya's former president called her a mad woman. Seen as a threat to the rich and powerful, Wangari Maathai was beaten, arrested and vilified for the simple act of planting a tree, a natural wonder Maathai believed could reduce poverty and conflict.

Former elementary students who planted saplings alongside her, world leaders charmed by her message and African visionaries on Monday remembered a woman some called the Tree Mother of Africa. Maathai, Africa's first female winner of the Nobel Peace Prize, died late Sunday in a Nairobi hospital following a battle with cancer. She was 71.

Maathai believed that a healthy environment helped improve lives by providing clean water and firewood for cooking, thereby decreasing conflict. The Kenyan organization she founded planted 30 million trees in hopes of improving the chances for peace, a triumph for nature that inspired the U.N. to launch a worldwide campaign that resulted in 11 billion trees planted.

Maathai, a university professor with a warm smile and college degrees from the United States, staged popular protests that bedeviled former President Daniel arap Moi, a repressive and autocratic ruler who called her "a mad woman" who was a threat to the security of Kenya.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/26/wangari-maathai-dies_n_980746.html


----------



## eggplant43

A true hero.


----------



## eggplant43

> We join millions grieving for Nobel Peace Laureate Wangari Maathai. She altered the course of our lives, and our one solace is in knowing that she has changed -- and will continue to change -- the lives of millions of others. She taught us about the work of hope.
> 
> In the early 1970s, Wangari -- the first woman PhD in biological sciences in East Africa -- saw the Sahara desert creeping south into Kenya. In just one century, the country's forests had shrunk to less than five percent of what they once were. Wangari knew that Kenya's entire ecosystem was threatened, with devastating results.
> 
> So Wangari decided to take action. On Earth Day 1977, she planted seven trees to honor seven women leaders in her country, and with that act, launched the Green Belt Movement. When she began, the Kenyan forestry service, established under the British, scoffed at her. "What? Untrained village woman planting trees to reverse the encroaching desert? Oh no, that takes trained foresters!"


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/frances-moore-lappe/wangari-maathai-died_b_982409.html


----------



## Cookiegal

Steve Jobs, Apple co-founder, has passed away. 

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/10/05/scitech/main20116338.shtml


----------



## valis

just saw that on wiki........my heart feels for Woz and Gates.......a true giant has passed....

<tips hat>

peace, my friend.


----------



## Coastal

I just read on the news Steve Jobs passed away today @ age 56.


----------



## eggplant43

Just heard this on NPR. A great loss to us all.


----------



## poochee

Rest in peace Steve.


----------



## eggplant43

*7 Jobs Profiles:*

http://byliner.com/spotlights/the-end-of-the-steve-jobs-era


----------



## valis

Man, I am just, well, not _shocked_, per se, as I had told some friends of mine back in January that I would be surprised to have him see another Christmas, but unbelievably saddened. It doesn't help to hit apple.com and just have him as the splash page.

Him, Woz, and Gates (and Kildall, to a lesser extent) are the reason we are using this medium today. Granted, Berners-Lee put together the WWW, but sans pc, no use for it. Sort of like creating the cart without anyone inventing the wheel.

Again, going to miss that guy. For all my ripping on Apple (and lord knows I've done my share) I do have to recognize genius, innovation, and most importantly, motivation (for without the latter, the first two are just idle thoughts) and again, tip my hat to him.

Peace, Steve. Thanks for everything.


----------



## eggplant43

Well said.


----------



## Coastal

Valis,
What a heartfelt eulogy you stated for Steve Jobs. He was just in the prime of his life. He has provided the world a service and maybe somewhere and somehow medical researchers will use his technology to help unravel the causes and provide a cure for those w/ pancreatic cancers and others cancers as well. 
Just recently I read where gamers helped to solve the mystery of part of the HIV virus. It had "stumped" other researchers and they did it in a matter of three weeks. Amazing. 
Coastal.


----------



## valis

Thanks.......dude meant a lot to me. Him and Gates I've not said many kind things about, but I'll never take away the fact that without their business acumen and ability to translate flat-out genius into layman's terms, we quite frankly would not be where we are today; we'd still be about 1979 or so, with computer's living in uni's, as opposed to one on every desk.


----------



## ekim68

Well said Tim. Steve was a genius in many ways and he will be missed sorely. R.I.P. Steve....


----------



## eggplant43

> The Rev. Fred Shuttlesworth, the civil rights icon hailed in his native Alabama as a "black Moses," died Wednesday. He was 89.


http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2011-10-05/fred-shuttlesworth-dies/50667896/1?csp=34news

_A great, good man._


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Comments Tim

Here is a quote from SJ _Stanford University commencement address (2005-06-12) _


> Death is the destination we all share, no one has ever escaped it. And that is as it should be because death is very likely the single best invention of life.
> 
> Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of others' opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.
> 
> Remembering that I'll be dead soon is the most important tool I've ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything - all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure - these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important.
> 
> Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose. You are already naked. There is no reason not to follow your heart.


*From: http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs (updated as per CG & guidelines)*


----------



## Cookiegal

ucurl said:


> Good Comments Tim
> 
> Here is a quote from SJ _Stanford University commencement address (2005-06-12) _


Please post a link to the source of the article as per the guidelines above. Thanks.


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2011-10-05/fred-shuttlesworth-dies/50667896/1?csp=34news
> 
> _A great, good man._


Rest in peace.


----------



## ekim68

Cookiegal said:


> Please post a link to the source of the article as per the guidelines above. Thanks.


Here's a link for that Cookiegal....:up:

"Death Is The Destination We All Share"


----------



## Littlefield

&#8220;Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose. You are already naked. There is no reason not to follow your heart.&#8221;
- Steve Jobs, 1955 - 2011

RIP.


----------



## ekim68

You know, we have standards in our lives, such as where we were when certain things happened...Steve was one of those standards, a place in time and technology that gave us direction, thank you again Mr. Jobs...:up:


----------



## Drabdr

For those so inclined to share your thoughts and such about Steve, there is a thread that has been started here:

http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/1020897-steve-jobs-dies-56-a.html


----------



## Coastal

Sadly- two great men have succumbed to pancreatic cancer within days of each other. Through their own tenacity and strength and will they lived longer than most who are diagnosed with this deadly disease. They both contributed s o much to society, humanity, and the world yet in different ways. Yet their work will continue to benefit the masses for years to come.

Cancer Coming Late
(1943-2011)
October 7, 2011
Dr. Ralph Steinman had been treating himself.
Dr. Steinman had been treating himself for cancer.
Dr. Steinman had been treating himself for cancer with a special therapy.
Dr. Steinman had been treating himself for cancer with a special therapy for which he would receive a Nobel Prize.
Dr. Steinman had been treating himself for cancer with a special therapy for which he would receive a Nobel Prize, but died before the announcement came that he had won…
I'm not trying to be disrespectful. On the contrary, I'm trying to acknowledge the integrity with which the physician, who served at Rockefeller University, lived his life. And I'm almost drawing attention to the way in which poet, Gertrude Stein, handled the haphazardly unfolding of days and nights in which we continue to tell our own stories until someone else must pick up the proverbial baton. Here's a sliver of what Stein does (from Four Saints in Three Acts):
SOURCE:http://9poeticfingers.org


----------



## poochee

RIP Dr. Steinman.


----------



## valis

mikey walsh, formerly of Weezer


----------



## poochee

*Roger Williams Dead At 87: Known As The 'Pianist To The Presidents' *
*RIP.*
By CHRISTOPHER WEBER 10/ 8/11 05:48 PM ET * AP *



> LOS ANGELES -- Roger Williams, the virtuoso pianist who topped the Billboard pop chart in the 1950s and played for nine U.S. presidents during a long career, died Saturday. He was 87.





> Williams' 1955 hit *"Autumn Leaves"* was the only piano instrumental to reach number one on the Billboard pop charts. It remains the best-selling piano record of all time, with more than 2 million sold.





> It was an instant hit and catapulted Williams to national renown. He followed it up with a string of hits including *"Born Free," "The Impossible Dream," "Theme From Somewhere In Time," and "Lara's Theme from Dr. Zhivago." *


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/08/roger-williams-dead_n_1001841.html


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Dennis and thanks for opening up a good part of the computing world...

Dennis Ritchie: The C man who booted Unix


----------



## poochee

*Edmundo Ros, who took Latin sound to London, dies* 
RAPHAEL G. SATTER | October 22, 2011 12:16 PM EST | *AP*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LONDON  He introduced wartime Britain to the percussive rhythm of the rumba, so capturing the nation's imagination that its young princess chose his songs for her public dancing debut.

Bandleader Edmundo Ros, 100, died peacefully in his sleep, his family said Saturday.

*Another favorite of mine. May he RIP.*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20111022/eu-britain-obit-ros/


----------



## eggplant43

> (CBS News)
> 
> Andy Rooney, the "60 Minutes" commentator known to generations for his wry, humorous and contentious television essays - a unique genre he is credited with inventing - died Friday night in a hospital in New York City of complications following minor surgery. He was 92, and had homes in New York City, Rensselaerville, N.Y. and Rowayton, Conn.


http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18560_162-57319150/andy-rooney-dead-at-92/


----------



## Wino

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18560_162-57319150/andy-rooney-dead-at-92/


Really hated to hear this. He was just starting a new phase in his life.


----------



## Drabdr

Wino said:


> Really hated to hear this. He was just starting a new phase in his life.


I'm out of the loop. What was he going to be doing?


----------



## eggplant43

He had just announced his retirement from 60 Minutes, recently.


----------



## Drabdr

eggplant43 said:


> He had just announced his retirement from 60 Minutes, recently.




I'm not sure if I ever have watched an episode of 60 minutes. But man... what a legend and an icon.

92 years. What a life.


----------



## Wino

Drabdr said:


> I'm out of the loop. What was he going to be doing?





Drabdr said:


> I'm not sure if I ever have watched an episode of 60 minutes. But man... what a legend and an icon.
> 
> 92 years. What a life.


60 Minutes has been on TV for 30 years and you've never watched it?? You really need to exit your Fox Cocoon and join the real world.


----------



## Drabdr

Wino said:


> 60 Minutes has been on TV for 30 years and you've never watched it?? You really need to exit your Fox Cocoon and join the real world.




My lists of shows: Perry Mason, The Mentalist, Psych.... and a few others. No news. 

Slight correction.... 42 years.

But no, not sure that I can recall watching an episode. I'm sure I have somewhere down the line.



> The show is the first regularly scheduled television program in American television history not to have ever used any type of theme music


R.I.P. Andy, you have left behind a legend.


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> He had just announced his retirement from 60 Minutes, recently.


I had a feeling when he retired. Rest in peace Andy.


----------



## Wino

poochee said:


> I had a feeling when he retired. Rest in peace Andy.


I did not have the take he was ailing at all. They say he died of complications from *minor surgery*. I've known those much younger that did the same. That's why when I have surgery, major or minor, all bills are paid and all important papers (will, living will, etc.) are up to date and readily available to those who may need them. Hospitals scare the crap out of me.


----------



## poochee

Wino said:


> I did not have the take he was ailing at all. They say he died of complications from *minor surgery*. I've known those much younger that did the same. That's why when I have surgery, major or minor, all bills are paid and all important papers (will, living will, etc.) are up to date and readily available to those who may need them. *Hospitals scare the crap out of me*.


He looked frail to me.

Same here. And I have some stories to back my feelings up!


----------



## Wino

poochee said:


> He looked frail to me.
> 
> Same here. And I have some stories to back my feelings up!


He looked like a 92 year old, which may seem frail, but he had spirit and still a glint in his eyes.:up:


----------



## poochee

Wino said:


> He looked like a 92 year old, which may seem frail, but he had spirit and still a glint in his eyes.:up:


----------



## ekim68

Joe Frazier just passed away....What a character.....R.I.P. Joe.....


----------



## poochee

Yes, Joe RIP.


----------



## buffoon

Just to remind you guys that this is not a thread on giving health advice. In fact there is no such thread and for good reason, too.

I've deleted two of the more prominent posts and hope it won't be necessary as of here.

Thanks


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Joe Frazier just passed away....What a character.....R.I.P. Joe.....


helluva column by Bill Simmons here on that.


----------



## valis

Bil Keane......grew up reading him and ol' Chuck Schulz.


----------



## ekim68

Me too Tim.....We lost another good one...I didn't realize he was that old.


----------



## poochee

*Evelyn Lauder Dead: Breast Cancer Ribbon Creator And Estee Lauder Doyenne Dies At 75 (PHOTOS) *
*Rest in peace.*
AP/The Huffington Post First Posted: 11/13/11 10:19 AM ET Updated: 11/13/11 10:36 AM ET 
AP Fashion Writer Samantha Critchell contributed to this report from Ridgefield, Conn.



> In her long career as an executive at cosmetics giant Estee Lauder Cos., the company founded by her mother-in-law, Lauder worked with many shades of red, peach, bronze and even blues, *but pink was the one hue that changed her life.*
> 
> In 1992, Lauder worked with her friend Alexandra Penney, the former editor-in-chief of Self magazine, *to create the pink ribbon campaign for breast **cancer awareness. *It started small with Lauder and her husband, Leonard, largely financing the little bows given to women at department store makeup counters to remind them about breast exams.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/13/evelyn-lauder-dead_n_1090908.html


----------



## eggplant43

> Anne McCaffrey wasnt just the inventor of Pern, the world where a whole society is based on dragon-riding. She was also an incredibly influential author who helped transform the way science fiction and fantasy authors wrote about women, and the way all of us thought about bodies and selfhood. She was the first woman to win a Hugo Award and a Nebula Award, as well as a Grand Master of science fiction.


http://www.balloon-juice.com/2011/11/23/r-i-p-anne-mccaffrey/


----------



## JustJudy

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.balloon-juice.com/2011/11/23/r-i-p-anne-mccaffrey/


I read all her books. She was awesome! It's sad that she'd gone, but she leaves so many wonderful things behind to be remembered for- I guess it's something we can all hope to achieve before our final breath.


----------



## eggplant43

> Tom Wicker, one of postwar Americas most distinguished journalists, who wrote 20 books, covered the assassination of President John F. Kennedy for The New York Times and became the papers Washington bureau chief and an iconoclastic political columnist for 25 years, died on Friday at his home near Rochester, Vt. He was 85.


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/26/u...thor-dies-at-85.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss


----------



## bigh47

Gary Speed Welsh National football team manager, was found hung in his own home today. He was only 42.


----------



## dotty999

such a terrible shock and a great loss to football for sure!


----------



## eggplant43

> -- Ruth Stone, an award-winning poet for whom tragedy halted, then inspired a career that started in middle age and thrived late in life as her sharp insights into love, death and nature received ever-growing acclaim, has died in Vermont. She was 96.
> 
> Stone, who for decades lived in a farmhouse in Goshen, died Nov. 19 of natural causes at her home in Ripton, her daughter Phoebe Stone said Thursday. She was surrounded by her daughters, grandchildren and great-grandchildren.
> 
> Widowed in her 40s and little known for years after, Ruth Stone became one of the country's most honored poets in her 80s and 90s, winning the National Book Award in 2002 for "In the Next Galaxy" and being named a finalist for the Pulitzer Prize in 2009 for "What Love Comes To." She received numerous other citations, including a National Book Critics Circle award, two Guggenheims and a Whiting Award.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/25/ruth-stone-dead_n_1112489.html


----------



## eggplant43

_Everything is just fine, and then........_



> My wife, Kimberly Webb Joyner, died this morning in her sleep from unknown causes. She was 41.


http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/kimberly-webb-joyner-1970-to-2011/


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> _Everything is just fine, and then........_
> 
> http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/kimberly-webb-joyner-1970-to-2011/


----------



## eggplant43

_A reminder of just how precious life is, it can be taken too soon, and way too fast._


----------



## valis

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.balloon-juice.com/2011/11/23/r-i-p-anne-mccaffrey/


that one surprised me. Was just talking about her a few weeks ago, as she (along with Stephen R. Donaldson) represent all that is left of my high fantasy reading days.


----------



## valis

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Russell

dunno about the rest of his movies, but I loved Altered States......


----------



## eggplant43

> Don DeVito, who worked as a producer and A&R executive at Columbia for forty years, died of prostate cancer on November 25th. He was 72. DeVito worked with Bruce Springsteen, Billy Joel, the Byrds, Aerosmith and countless other Columbia acts, but he's perhaps best remembered for producing Bob Dylan's 1976 LP Desire and its follow-up, 1978's Street Legal. (Contrary to multiple reports, DeVito did not produce Blood on the Tracks.)


http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/dylan-producer-don-devito-dies-at-72-20111129

_The picture with him and Billy Joel is so 70's._


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my favorites, R.I.P. Harry................

'Dragnet,' 'M*A*S*H' star Harry Morgan dies at age 96


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Another one of my favorites, R.I.P. Harry................
> 
> 'Dragnet,' 'M*A*S*H' star Harry Morgan dies at age 96


RIP Harry.


----------



## hewee

Always like Harry Morgan un everything he played a part in. 
Get to watch the old Dragnet reruns also 5 days a week.


----------



## ekim68

Dobie Gray dies at 71; singer later became a songwriter

He sang one of my all time favorite songs, Drift Away. And one of my favorite lines from that song:



> "I wanna get lost in your rock and roll and drift away."


----------



## eggplant43

> "In whatever kind of a 'race' life may be, I have very abruptly become a finalist," Mr. Hitchens wrote in Vanity Fair, for which he was a contributing editor.


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/16/a...-at-62-obituary.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/16/a...-at-62-obituary.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss


Rest in peace.


----------



## Littlefield

Wonder if Christopher said Oh God when he got waterboarded  RIP Mr. Hitchens and I liked to hear him talk and he was astute on some matters .


----------



## ekim68

Vaclav Havel, former Czech president, dies aged 75



> Václav Havel, the dissident playwright who led the Czechoslovakian "velvet revolution" and was one of the fathers of the east European pro-democracy movement that led to the fall of the Berlin wall, has died aged 75.


----------



## eggplant43

_Saying goodbye to "Little House On The Prairie._


----------



## eggplant43

> Kim Jong Il, the dictator who used fear and isolation to maintain power in North Korea and the threat of nuclear weapons to menace his neighbors and the U.S., has died, North Korean state television reported early Monday.


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703864204576321193199255166.html


----------



## Littlefield




----------



## eggplant43

> Jacob Jack Goldman  the man who founded the lab that pretty much invented the personal computer as we know it  has died at age 90.


http://www.wired.com/wiredenterpris...+wired/index+(Wired:+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))


----------



## valis

huh. Cheeta, the chimp from Tarzan, died......one old monkey.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiggs_(chimpanzee)#Cheeta


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> huh. Cheeta, the chimp from Tarzan, died......one old monkey.....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiggs_(chimpanzee)#Cheeta


Kind of ironic reading about all the hype and allegations. I guess it applies to everyone (and everything) in Hollywood.


----------



## valis

it's odd, isn't it.......

on the telly, they had reported he was 80, but the website is stating 51......regardless, that's still pretty advanced for a chimp, I reckon.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> it's odd, isn't it.......
> 
> on the telly, they had reported he was 80, but the website is stating 51......regardless, that's still pretty advanced for a chimp, I reckon.


Agreed. :up:


----------



## poochee

The Tarzan movies were made in the 30s. 80 would be correct.


----------



## Drabdr

poochee said:


> The Tarzan movies were made in the 30s. 80 would be correct.


That's true. But did you read that wiki, Poochee?

It seems that there is a lot of evidence that Cheetah was not nearly that old.

Most of us are trying to be younger than we really are. The monkey's owner was trying to make it older than it really was!


----------



## poochee

Drabdr said:


> That's true. *But did you read that wiki, Poochee?*
> 
> It seems that there is a lot of evidence that Cheetah was not nearly that old.
> 
> Most of us are trying to be younger than we really are. The monkey's owner was trying to make it older than it really was!


No. My bad, Duh. I see your point from wiki.


----------



## valis

this link, however, also states he was 80......the plot thickens........


----------



## poochee

valis said:


> this link, however, also states he was 80......the plot thickens........


s And now this link which *may *solve the mystery. http://www.ontheredcarpet.com/Cheetah--chimp-from-Tarzan-films--dies-at-age-80/8482278



> Cheetah, one of the chimpanzees who starred in several "Tarzan" films in the 1930s, recently died. He was estimated to have been about 80 years old.





> Another chimpanzee that played Cheetah in "Tarzan" movies that starred Weissmuller lives at an animal sanctuary in Palm Spring, California. His name is spelled without an "h" and his exact age has not been determined.


----------



## valis

aaaaaaha.........

Thanks, Poochers.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> this link, however, also states he was 80......the plot thickens........





poochee said:


> s And now this link which *may *solve the mystery. http://www.ontheredcarpet.com/Cheetah--chimp-from-Tarzan-films--dies-at-age-80/8482278





valis said:


> aaaaaaha.........
> 
> Thanks, Poochers.


So... how old was the monkey that ran with Tarzan and Jane, with Johnny?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## poochee

Drabdr said:


> So... *how old was the monkey that ran with Tarzan and Jane, with Johnny?*
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.


Stop that! My guess is 80.


----------



## buffoon

chimps don't live to age 80, not even in "safe" captivity.


----------



## buffoon

..............nor, it appears, do Weissmuellers


----------



## poochee

buffoon said:


> chimps don't live to age 80, not even in "safe" captivity.


Time to blame this whole thing on the media.


----------



## buffoon

poochee said:


> Time to blame this whole thing on the media.


........back to dog being sentenced to stoning by Rabbi


----------



## valis

getting deeper too.........

http://news.yahoo.com/did-cheetah-1930s-tarzan-flicks-die-215133988.html


> In addition, an 80-year-old chimpanzee would be extraordinarily old, perhaps the oldest ever known. According to many experts and Save the Chimps, another Florida sanctuary, chimpanzees in captivity generally live to between 40 and 60, though Lion Country Safari in Loxahatchee, Fla., says it has one that is around 73.


I seem to recall reading that Winston Churchill's parrot died this decade, but I think that one was jinked up too.....


----------



## hewee

http://www.enchantedlearning.com/subjects/apes/chimp/

*All About Chimpanzees*



> *LIFE SPAN*
> Chimpanzees live about 60 years in captivity; their life span in the wild is only about 35-40 years (like most animals, they live much longer in captivity).


----------



## Wino

> LIFE SPAN
> Chimpanzees live about 60 years in captivity; their life span in the wild is only about 35-40 years (*like most animals, they live much longer in captivity).*


That would explain why married men live longer than single men.


----------



## JustJudy

Wino said:


> That would explain why married men live longer than single men.


Thanks for the laugh! :up:


----------



## 1956brother

i wonder how cheetah felt about working with tarzan. tarzan never appeared to be very bright.


----------



## buffoon

Wino said:


> That would explain why married men live longer than single men.


.............question is whether it can be called "living".


----------



## buffoon

valis said:


> I seem to recall reading that Winston Churchill's parrot died this decade, but I think that one was jinked up too.....


.............was it a Norwegian blue ?


----------



## poochee

Just got back from shopping and see this subject is moving right along. To where I don't know, but it's fun!


----------



## valis

Wino said:


> That would explain why married men live longer than single men.


yeah, but define 'living'..........


----------



## poochee

*Notable deaths of 2011*

*PHOTOS*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...11/03/gIQAJa40zN_gallery.html?hpid=z6#photo=1


----------



## Drabdr

poochee said:


> *Notable deaths of 2011*
> 
> *PHOTOS*
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...11/03/gIQAJa40zN_gallery.html?hpid=z6#photo=1


Thanks for the link, Poochee!
:up:

 I didn't know Bubba Smith died! I really liked him in the _Police Academy_ movies.

Frank and Richard, you're my heroes. :up:



> Frank Buckles
> 
> The last known survivor of the nearly 5 million American veterans of World War I was laid to rest at Arlington National Cemetery. He was 110.
> 
> Richard "Dick" Winters
> 
> Winters was a decorated Army officer whose courageous leadership through some of the fiercest combat of World War II was featured in the best-selling book and HBO miniseries "Band of Brothers." He was 92.


Madelyn and Sherwood, I salute you:



> Madelyn Pugh Davis
> 
> Davis helped define the TV sitcom as the co-writer of every episode of "I Love Lucy," the 1950s series that showcased the antics of the scatterbrained housewife played by Lucille Ball. Davis, shown with Ball and Desi Arnaz, was 90.
> 
> Sherwood Schwartz
> 
> Schwartz was writer-creator of two of the best-remembered TV series of the 1960s and 1970s: "Gilligans Island" and "The Brady Bunch." He was 94.


I think I need to get out more. There were a lot of people there I have never heard of.


----------



## poochee

*Cheetah update.*

*Was Reported Death of Chimp Who Played Tarzan's Friend Cheetah a Hoax?*
Published December 29, 2011
Associated Press



> A similar claim about another chimpanzee that supposedly played Weissmuller's second banana was debunked in 2008 in a Washington Post story. Writer R.D. Rosen discovered that the primate, which lived in Palm Springs, Calif., was born around 1960, meaning it wasn't oldest enough to have been in the Tarzan movies of Hollywood's Golden Age.


http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...chimp-who-played-tarzans-friend-cheetah-hoax/


----------



## Wino

poochee said:


> *Cheetah update.*
> 
> *Was Reported Death of Chimp Who Played Tarzan's Friend Cheetah a Hoax?*
> Published December 29, 2011
> Associated Press
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...chimp-who-played-tarzans-friend-cheetah-hoax/


Considering this info is from Fox doesn't lend very much credibility.


----------



## poochee

Wino said:


> Considering this info is from Fox doesn't lend very much credibility.


s


----------



## valis

been following this story since it broke last week.

Sarah Burke dies

Watched her come up through the ranks......this sucks.


----------



## Cookiegal

That is very sad news.


----------



## valis

Yes indeed......she was the female Shaun White, as far as I am concerned. Vastly talented, great with the media, and anyone who even remotely follows winter sports (and I'm a junkie for them; was a master ski boot fitter for a decade or so) would have heard her name......


----------



## eggplant43

This is so sad. Two thoughts; she died doing what she loved, and I doubt she'd have wanted to survive if she couldn't continue with her passion. Rest in peace, Sarah.


----------



## valis

Well put, Bruce....well put indeed.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Etta............

Singing legend Etta James dies at 73

What a beautiful voice.....


----------



## eggplant43

She finally knows peace.

RIP Etta


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> She finally knows peace.
> 
> RIP Etta


Etta RIP .


----------



## eggplant43

Last July with Warren Haynes, two of my favorites:


__
https://soundcloud.com/azk_hh%2Fid-rather


----------



## eggplant43

> Former Penn State coach Joe Paterno, who was battling lung cancer, died Sunday, his family said. He was 85.


http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/46085007/ns/sports-college_football/


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Joe. That didn't take long considering the stress he was under for the last few months....


----------



## poochee

Rest in Peace Joe.


----------



## dotty999

James Farentino


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> James Farentino


Just saw him last night in a Hitchcock rerun. RIP.


----------



## dotty999

I used to watch him in ER and Dynasty though I don't think he had acted in anything for many years


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> I used to watch him in ER and Dynasty though I don't think he had acted in anything for many years


He was a good looking guy.


----------



## dotty999

you're right Pooch!


----------



## eggplant43




----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


>


----------



## Drabdr

As a young kid I was always fascinated with this show. I always enjoyed watching the dancers and the different talent that was on the stage. _Soul Train_ was very instrumental in expanding my musical horizons.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Cornelius

http://www.usatoday.com/life/people/obit/story/2012-02-01/don-cornelius-soul-train-dies/52913978/1

Don, you, your show, and your contributions will always be missed. R.I.P.


----------



## Drabdr

eggplant43 said:


>


Man alive, Bruce! What a great find. She really did a nice job. Thanks for posting.:up:


----------



## poochee

Don Cornelius RIP.


----------



## 1956brother

the sooooooooooooul train will run forever. thanx don cornelius:up:


----------



## eggplant43

> Angelo Dundee, the brilliant motivator who worked the corner for Muhammad Ali in his greatest fights and willed Sugar Ray Leonard to victory in his biggest bout, died Wednesday in Tampa, Fla. He was 90.


http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/angelo-dundee-dead-90-15494635#.TyoPdIGOXkc


----------



## eggplant43

> Actor Ben Gazzara died of pancreatic cancer today, reports the New York Times. The obituary recounts a long and varied career on stage (a starring role in the original Cat on a Hot Tin Roof), television (Run for Your LIfe in the early '60s), and film (especially with director John Cassavetes in movies such as The Killing of a Chinese Bookie). He may be best known, however, for a wide range of supporting roles in movies such as Summer of Sam, Bandits, and the Big Lebowski.


http://www.newser.com/story/138979/actor-ben-gazzara-dead-at-81.html


----------



## poochee

Rest in peace Ben.


----------



## Cookiegal

Whitney Houston - dead at 48.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2012/02/11/whitney-houston-dies.html

A troubled soul now at peace.


----------



## poochee

RIP Whitney. She had a beautiful voice. So sad.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, she was too young...R.I.P. Whitney..............


----------



## Deejay100six

R.I.P Whitney, A beautiful life wasted, what a shame.

@Cookiegal, sorry, still getting used to the site and how things are done.


----------



## LANMaster

.................. RIP Whitney, loved your National Anthem for the SuperBowl in 1991


----------



## eggplant43

So sorry she is lost.


----------



## LANMaster

Wish for her that she had beat the demons out of her life. What a great talent lost.

Bobby Brown messes up yet another life.


----------



## Drabdr

LANMaster said:


> Wish for her that she had beat the demons out of her life. What a great talent lost.


Those demons seem to claim a lot of them. :up:


----------



## Blackmirror

Sorry for her daughter Bobbi
its always hard to lose your mum


----------



## dotty999

sadly she lost her way like many do..RIP Whitney


----------



## valis

Gary Carter

didn't even have a clue he was sick.......


----------



## pyritechips

Tim, I was his age and watched him come up with the Expos when I lived in Montreal. He added such a degree of excitement to the game and was easily one of the best all time catchers.

RIP Gary. You made baseball a much better game.


----------



## HOBOcs

He was definitely one of my childhood heros. Talk about energy and will power.


----------



## ekim68

Jan Berenstain Dies at 88; Created Berenstain Bears

My grandkids grew up with the Bears....R.I.P. Jan......


----------



## poochee

Rest in peace Jan.


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Jan Berenstain Dies at 88; Created Berenstain Bears
> 
> My grandkids grew up with the Bears....R.I.P. Jan......


I grew up with those. I really, really liked them too.

Jan, R.I.P.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, where did the time go? R.I.P. Davy.....

Monkees star Davy Jones dies at age 66


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> Wow, where did the time go? R.I.P. Davy.....
> 
> Monkees star Davy Jones dies at age 66


Sad to here this. RIP Davy.


----------



## poochee

RIP Davy


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Wow, where did the time go? R.I.P. Davy.....
> 
> Monkees star Davy Jones dies at age 66


I love watching _The Monkees_. I also loved his cameo appearances in _The Brady Bunch_ movies.

R.I.P.


----------



## ekim68

My Younger Brother passed away yesterday...... R.I.P. Bob.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> My Younger Brother passed away yesterday...... R.I.P. Bob.....


So sorry to hear that Ekim. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Drabdr

My sincere sympathy, Mike.


----------



## ekim68

Thank you poochee, I will be gone for a few days....


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Brad...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Thank you poochee, I will be gone for a few days....


I will be thinking of you and the family.


----------



## pyritechips

That is terrible news, Mike. Please be strong for him, and know that we here are being strong for you. Come back when you can.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Jim....TSG is Family too, eh?


----------



## buffoon

Sorry for your loss, Mike


----------



## valis

very sorry to hear that, Mike.....thoughts and prayers, my friend......


----------



## Wino

Ekim, my deepest sympathy for your and your family's loss.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm very sorry to hear this news Mike. My sincere condolences. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Paquadez

So sad and sorry to learn this, Mike.

My sincere and heartfelt condolences.


----------



## LauraMJ

I'm so sorry for your loss, Mike.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Mike, very sorry to hear about your brother. My condolences to you and your family. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Triple6

My condolences to you Mike.


----------



## eddie5659

I'm so sorry to hear this Mike, my condolences to you and your family


----------



## TechGuy

Very sorry to hear the news, Mike. Thinking of you and your family in the difficult time.


----------



## eggplant43

So sorry for your loss, Mike. May you find some peace with this in time.


----------



## HOBOcs

Just passing on my condolences as well Ekim


----------



## eggplant43

> The year was 1967, and like all nearly 17-year-old daydream believers, I thought anything was possible. Take, for example, a contest running on my favorite Louisville radio station: "Win a Day with Davy Jones." Twenty-five words or less why you wanted to fly to Hollywood for a dream date with the Monkees' main squeeze.


http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/my-date-with-davy-jones-20120308


----------



## ekim68

I want to thank all of you for your well wishes....The reason I love this site so much is because not only are the smartest people here, but also the most caring....:up: I expect I'll put a tribute on YouTube pretty soon about my Brother, and I will give my Wife hugs more often....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I want to thank all of you for your well wishes....The reason I love this site so much is because not only are the smartest people here, but also the most caring....:up: I expect I'll put a tribute on YouTube pretty soon about my Brother, and I will give my Wife hugs more often....


Ekim, you have been in my thoughts. I've walked that road and know how you feel.


----------



## pyritechips

ekim68 said:


> I want to thank all of you for your well wishes....The reason I love this site so much is because not only are the smartest people here, but also the most caring....:up: I expect I'll put a tribute on YouTube pretty soon about my Brother, and I will give my Wife hugs more often....


Brother, I may never get to jam with you in real life but I am doing so in my heart. You post that tribute and don't forget to share a link with us.

Be at peace, friend.


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> I want to thank all of you for your well wishes....The reason I love this site so much is because not only are the smartest people here, but also the most caring....:up: I expect I'll put a tribute on YouTube pretty soon about my Brother, and I will give my Wife hugs more often....


hey man.......we love ya.


----------



## eggplant43

> Longtime Doobie Brothers drummer Michael Hossack is dead of cancer at age 65, reports Wyoming's Lake County News. "Big Mike" played with the band from 1971-73, a stretch that included hits such as "Listen to the Music," "China Grove," and "Blackwater," notes AP. He rejoined the band in 1987 but had to leave two years ago because of his failing health. "Mike has always been a part of my musical life and the life of the Doobie Brothers," said co-founder Tom Johnston. "He was an incredible musician."


http://www.newser.com/story/141725/doobie-brothers-drummer-dead-at-65.html


----------



## poochee

RIP Michael.


----------



## Littlefield

ekim68 said:


> My Younger Brother passed away yesterday...... R.I.P. Bob.....


Ekim, I just saw this and very sorry to hear about it .


----------



## Drabdr

Rose freeman, wife of Leonard freeman ( Hawaii five O) and actress on Rifleman, has passed away.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118051125


----------



## ekim68

Littlefield said:


> Ekim, I just saw this and very sorry to hear about it .


Thanks Littlefield, there should be a univeral rule that says you shouldn't have to bury your younger siblings or your children...


----------



## ekim68

Banjo master Earl Scruggs dead at 88

Another one of my favorites....R.I.P. Earl....


----------



## eggplant43

A true master who influenced so many.


----------



## 1956brother

he turned me on to blue grass music. he will be missed.


----------



## valis

one of the best stringed instruments players ever......grew up listening to Flatt and Scruggs. Hell, my oldest cousin got INTO banjo because of him.


----------



## eggplant43

Heard an NPR interview of him this AM. He was talking about one of his fellow mill workers suggesting he could make a living with his music, more than the .40 cents an hour he was making at the time. His first week at the radio station he made $50.00. and a career was launched.


----------



## poochee

RIP Earl.


----------



## pyritechips

The Royal Canadian Mint will no longer make pennies as of this fall, with Mr. Flaherty calling the penny a currency without any currency that costs more than a penny-and-a-half to make. He suggested Canadians donate their stockpiled pennies to charity.


----------



## poochee

pyritechips said:


> The Royal Canadian Mint will no longer make pennies as of this fall, with Mr. Flaherty calling the penny a currency without any currency that costs more than a penny-and-a-half to make. He suggested Canadians donate their stockpiled pennies to charity.


Makes sense to me!


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> Makes sense to me!


Makes cents to me too!


----------



## hewee

I will keep my cents.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Makes cents to me too!


----------



## 1956brother

DR. Ferry "Porsche" died...


----------



## 1956brother

jim marshall (marshall amplifiers) died...things are going to get a lot louder in heaven.


----------



## valis

1956brother said:


> jim marshall (marshall amplifiers) died...things are going to get a lot louder in heaven.


and you know they already got a helluva band waiting..........


----------



## 1956brother

but, at the present time i have no wish to buy a ticket to watch the show


----------



## poochee

1956brother said:


> but, at the present time i have no wish to buy a ticket to watch the show


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Mr. Marshall......As an aside, one of the guys at our local studio has a Marshall Amp that I've played through and man that thing can take you right out of your shoes and your socks...:up:


----------



## pyritechips

http://www.calgaryherald.com/busine...h+River+identified+Calgary/6417009/story.html

I knew Royale. He played in a band that my friend was in. They played classic rock and country songs in local bars. He was a gentle and kind man and played a Fender Strat.

RIP Royale. You are missed.


----------



## eggplant43

> Thomas Kinkade, the "Painter of Light" and one of most popular artists in America, died suddenly Friday at his Los Gatos home. He was 54.
> 
> His family said in a statement that his death appeared to be from natural causes.
> 
> "Thom provided a wonderful life for his family,'' his wife, Nanette, said in a statement. "We are shocked and saddened by his death.''


http://www.mercurynews.com/los-gato...inkade-one-nations-most-popular-painters-dies


----------



## valis

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/los-gato...inkade-one-nations-most-popular-painters-dies


crap......regardless of how you thought of him, he was a huge part of American culture......


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/los-gato...inkade-one-nations-most-popular-painters-dies


RIP Thomas, your wonderful artwork will keep you in our memories.


----------



## pyritechips

pyritechips said:


> http://www.calgaryherald.com/busine...h+River+identified+Calgary/6417009/story.html
> 
> I knew Royale. He played in a band that my friend was in. They played classic rock and country songs in local bars. He was a gentle and kind man and played a Fender Strat.
> 
> RIP Royale. You are missed.


Additional information: Royale was parked on the shoulder of the road, with seat belt on. In accordance with provincial law and playing it safe, he had pulled over to make a cell phone call. By trying to be safe he was killed. The irony breaks my heart.


----------



## poochee

*Mike Wallace dies: Veteran journalist and former 60 Minutes interviewer was 93*
*RIP Mike*
By Adam Bernstein, Updated: Sunday, April 8, 8:19 AM

Advertisements for the CBS newsmagazine show 60 Minutes once boasted that for anyone hiding a secret, four of the most dreaded words in the English language are Mike Wallace is here.

As the biggest star of the longest-running, highest-rated, most influential news show since its 1968 debut, Mr. Wallace helped define television journalism with an adversarial interviewing style that was as admired as it was feared.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...iewer-was-93/2012/04/08/gIQAwzIu3S_story.html


----------



## Wino

Just heard Dick Clark has died.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...ed-americas-oldest-teenager/story?id=16076252

The original ABS brings back a ton of memories.


----------



## poochee

RIP Dick, we will miss you.


----------



## eggplant43

Part of the fabric of my life is gone.

RIP Dick.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sad news indeed. Many have grown up with Dick Clark. He will be dearly missed but his legacy will live on forever.


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> Sad news indeed. Many have grown up with Dick Clark. He will be dearly missed but his legacy will live on forever.


No doubt! Bandstand and beyond! Very beloved by many!

RIP indeed

Thanks for droppin the big ball in Times square on New Years eve as well..Our Icon


----------



## Izme

eggplant43 said:


> Part of the fabric of my life is gone.
> 
> RIP Dick.


Indeed Bruce


----------



## HOBOcs

AB was one of my favorite shows growing up.

_So Long!_


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my favorites. R.I.P. Levon........

Levon Helm dies after throat cancer battle



> Levon Helm, singer and drummer for the Band, died today in New York. He was 71.


----------



## valis

knew he was sick, didn't realize THAT sick......ouch......next up I'm afraid will be Robin Gibb.......


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Another one of my favorites. R.I.P. Levon........
> 
> Levon Helm dies after throat cancer battle


RIP


----------



## 1956brother

what i most remember about AB is seeing little stevie wonder singing " you are the sunshine of my life" for the very first time. turned me on to black music.

levon: i guess they have finally "torn ol' dixie down..."

many thanx gentlemen...you will be missed


----------



## poochee

1956brother said:


> what i most remember about AB is seeing little stevie wonder singing " you are the sunshine of my life" for the very first time. turned me on to black music.
> 
> levon: i guess they have finally *"torn ol' dixie down..."*
> 
> many thanx gentlemen...you will be missed


Love that song!


----------



## ekim68

poochee said:


> Love that song!


Me too, thanks brother....:up:


----------



## valis

junior seau

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junior_Seau


----------



## ekim68

Wow, Junior wasn't that old.  Seems like the last few years of his life wasn't so good....


----------



## valis

I think it's telling he shot himself in the chest......this is going to be another case of CTE, I'm afraid.


----------



## valis

and he was younger than I.......sheesh......


----------



## poochee

Very sad.


----------



## Drabdr

MCA, passed away at 47.

While I'm not a huge "rap" fan, I always enjoyed the music by the Beastie Boys. _No Sleep Till Brooklyn _was one of my favorites. Their music seem to reflect perfectly the "rebel" streak had by many during my teenage years.

Thank you for your contributions. You will be missed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Yauch

R.I.P. MCA.


----------



## ckphilli

Drabdr said:


> MCA, passed away at 47.
> 
> While I'm not a huge "rap" fan, I always enjoyed the music by the Beastie Boys. _No Sleep Till Brooklyn _was one of my favorites. Their music seem to reflect perfectly the "rebel" streak had by many during my teenage years.
> 
> Thank you for your contributions. You will be missed.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Yauch
> 
> R.I.P. MCA.


This one's pretty tough for me Brad. I don't normally mourn celebrities, but he was special. He'll never know how special. Like you said, it started as "rebel" music in my teens and worked into motivation and guidance for a 20 something that listened to no one. I can't explain it, but I'm 36 now and many of their songs work through my head at certain times be it sadness, motivation, celebration, etc. Rest in peace indeed.


----------



## eggplant43

> Actor and comedian George Lindsey -- Goober on TV's "Andy Griffith Show" -- died early Sunday morning after an extended illness, his family announced.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...ndseymt1thewrap38691-20120506,0,2320573.story


----------



## poochee

RIP Goober.


----------



## 1956brother

we will miss you goober


----------



## ekim68

Andy and Gomer are about the only ones left from that series......Rest in Peace George....


----------



## valis

got more memories from this guy than from Seuss or Silverstein combined.......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurice_Sendak


----------



## eggplant43

Terri Gross reprises 4 interviews of Maurice Sendak, powerful stuff:

http://www.npr.org/2012/05/08/152248901/fresh-air-remembers-author-maurice-sendak


----------



## eggplant43

> Vidal Sassoon arguably the world's first celebrity snipper, whose name became synonymous with cutting-edge cuts and, later, slapped on shampoo bottles, a staple of a suburban woman's grooming regimen  died Wednesday of natural causes at his home in Los Angeles. He was 84.


http://www.usatoday.com/life/people/obit/story/2012-05-09/vidal-sassoon-appreciation/54862410/1


----------



## poochee

RIP Sasson.


----------



## 1956brother

ekim68 said:


> Andy and Gomer are about the only ones left from that series......Rest in Peace George....


ron "opie" howard is still out there


----------



## ekim68

Thanks brother, I knew I could count on you....


----------



## poochee

*Early female pilot Evelyn Bryan Johnson dies, 102*
*RIP*
May 11, 2012 12:03 PM EST | AP

MORRISTOWN, Tenn.  Pioneering female pilot and Guinness world record holder Evelyn Bryan Johnson, known as "Mama Bird," died Thursday, according to a funeral home. She was 102.

Bryan started flying in 1944 and went on to run her own flying service and manage a small-town airport. The Farrar Funeral Home in Jefferson City said the Morristown resident died Thursday.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20120511/us-obit-johnson/


----------



## ekim68

Legendary car designer, racer Shelby dies at 89



> Decades after a heart condition forced him to retire from racing, Carroll Shelby still loved to drive muscle cars. Well into his 80s, the legendary car designer spent hours testing his last Mustang Shelby GT500, which sets a new record for horsepower and hits a top speed of more than 200 miles per hour.


----------



## valis

crap.....he made a good car.........good AMERICAN car......


----------



## valis

jeeze, was remembering for a bit.

My dad had a kid who worked for him, name of Gary Gabelich, who went on to fame in his own manner, I reckon...he introduced us to some racing folk, and I remember being young and getting into either a true Cobra 427 or a replica (really doesn't matter for this story).......thing was simply awesome and totally uncontrollable. You toss a monster V8 into an aluminum shell and mat it, well, son, you got some directional issues. 




that may have begun my life-long love affair with chrome and V8's........


----------



## ekim68

My Ex-Brother-In-Law had a Cobra back in the day and he let me drive it once....Man oh Man....:up:


----------



## valis

> let me drive it once


once.......

those things are absolute beasts.....just an engine that puts out a crapton of HP with a car built around it.


----------



## eggplant43

Carroll, and his vision, was one of a kind.

I've seen Cobra rally's go through town, all bald old guys, like me.


----------



## Davey7549

Yup.... I agree!
I had a few of his visions streak by me during my street racing days!


----------



## valis

first Chuck Brown, now Donna Summer.......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donna_Summer


----------



## poochee

valis said:


> first Chuck Brown, now Donna Summer.......
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donna_Summer


Donna was one of my favorites. RIP


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sorry to hear about Donna Summer. She was a great entertainer. I didn't even know she was ill.


----------



## eggplant43

I'm glad I got to see Donna Summer perform on one of the American Idol finalists shows with one of the contestants. She still had it.


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> I'm glad I got to see Donna Summer perform on one of the American Idol finalists shows with one of the contestants. She still had it.


 Yes,she still had it!


----------



## valis

And probably still does. 

As someone bright once said, He's got one helluva band up there.


----------



## poochee

*Robin Gibb, founding member of Bee Gees, dies at 62 in London*
*Another favorite. RIP*
By Associated Press, Updated: Sunday, May 20, 4:28 PM



> Gibbs representative Doug Wright announced in a statement that Gibb passed away Sunday following his long battle with cancer and intestinal surgery.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...ndon/2012/05/20/gIQAluMydU_story.html?hpid=z2


----------



## Cookiegal

Another very sad loss. RIP Robin.


----------



## ckphilli

Cookiegal said:


> Another very sad loss. RIP Robin.


Very sad


----------



## ekim68

poochee said:


> *Robin Gibb, founding member of Bee Gees, dies at 62 in London*
> *Another favorite. RIP*
> By Associated Press, Updated: Sunday, May 20, 4:28 PM
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...ndon/2012/05/20/gIQAluMydU_story.html?hpid=z2


Wow, another voice I grew up with....R.I.P. Robin....


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my all time favorites.... The guy could flat out play guitar....R.I.P. Doc.......

Musician Doc Watson dies at 89



> Watson was born March 3, 1923, into a musical family in Deep Gap. N.C. His mother Annie Watson was a singer and his father General Watson played the banjo. Doc Watson, who was blind from birth, played banjo initially but picked up the guitar at age 13.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Another one of my all time favorites.... *The guy could flat out play guitar*....R.I.P. Doc.......
> 
> Musician Doc Watson dies at 89


:up:


----------



## 1956brother

many thanx doc:up:


----------



## eggplant43

> Not a good morning for the small screen: Longtime Family Feud host Richard Dawson died late yesterday of complications from esophageal cancer, reports TMZ. He was 79. Known as "the Kissing Bandit" during his first run as host, from 1976 to 1985, Dawson later returned to host the show from 1994 to 1995. Dawson appeared on other game shows, but his biggest role was on Hogan's Heroes. "He was an amazing talent, a loving husband, a great dad, and a doting grandfather," posted son Gary Dawson on Facebook early today. "He will be missed but always remembered..."


http://www.newser.com/story/147287/family-feuds-richard-dawson-dead.html


----------



## poochee

RIP Richard.


----------



## ekim68

I remember watching him on Hogan's Heroes....What a fun show that was....R.I.P. Mr. Dawson...


----------



## eggplant43

> Renowned sci-fi author Ray Bradbury died this morning in Los Angeles at age 91, i09 is reporting, with confirmation from his family and biographer. The report does not indicate the cause of death. "If I had to make any statement, it would be how much I love and miss him," his grandson Danny Karapetian said. "He influenced so many artists, writers, teachers, scientists, and it's always really touching and comforting to hear their stories. Your stories.  He was the biggest kid I know."


One of the great minds is gone.


----------



## valis

Jeeze.....WHAT a great mind, as well........


----------



## 1956brother

the martian chronicals was the first book i remember reading cover to cover.


----------



## eggplant43

_I post this, not because I knew the man, or even knew of him, but because of the beautiful tribute to him, written by someone I respect greatly, Cory Doctorow._



> Erik "Possum Man" Stewart was one of my oldest, dearest friends. He died last week, of a sudden and freak cerebral hemorrhage. It happened while he slept, and his housemates found him the next day, appearing peaceful and not distressed. The coroner believes that his death was instant.


http://boingboing.net/2012/06/05/ri..._campaign=Feed:+boingboing/iBag+(Boing+Boing)


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> _I post this, not because I knew the man, or even knew of him, but because of the beautiful tribute to him, written by someone I respect greatly, Cory Doctorow._
> 
> http://boingboing.net/2012/06/05/ri..._campaign=Feed:+boingboing/iBag+(Boing+Boing)


Beautiful story. RIP Eric.


----------



## HOBOcs

Frank Cady
Actor played Sam Drucker, on the popular 1960s sitcoms "Petticoat Junction" and "Green Acres,"


----------



## poochee

HOBOcs said:


> Frank Cady
> Actor played Sam Drucker, on the popular 1960s sitcoms Petticoat Junction and Green Acres,


Rest in peace.


----------



## valis

henry hill of 'Goodfellas' fame passes.


----------



## eggplant43

> Rodney King, the motorist whose videotaped beating at the hands of white police officers spawned riots that engulfed Los Angeles in 1992, has been found dead at the age of 47. Sources tell TMZ that King's fiancee found him dead at the bottom of the pool early today; responders removed King from the pool and attempted CPR, but he was pronounced dead a short time late. A drowning investigation is expected.


http://www.newser.com/story/148281/rodney-king-dead-at-47.html


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.newser.com/story/148281/rodney-king-dead-at-47.html


RIP.


----------



## ekim68

LeRoy Neiman dies at 91; artist depicted sports in bold strokes



> LeRoy Neiman, a wildly successful American artist who was famous for his colorful portraits of athletes in motion and who became an artistic fixture at such major sporting events as the Olympics and the Super Bowl, has died. He was 91.


I saw a few of the Olympic Things he did and they were energetic and full of bright colors....:up: R.I.P. Mr. Neiman..


----------



## valis

Yup......pretty sure I had one of his super bowl or olympic posters growing up..........


----------



## poochee

*Nora Ephron, prolific author and screenwriter, dies at age 71*
By Adam Bernstein, Published: June 26



> Nora Ephron, who gained a devoted following for her perceptive, deeply personal essays and parlayed that renown into a screenwriting career of wistful romantic comedies such as When Harry Met Sally and Youve Got Mail, the marital exposéHeartburn and the whistleblower drama Silkwood, died June 26 at a hospital in New York. She was 71.





> As a woman in the male-dominated movie business, Ms. Ephron was a rare triple-hyphenate as writer, director and producer. But making movies for and about women was a battle, at times. She observed how, to male studio moguls, a movie about a womans cure for cancer is less interesting than a movie about a man with a hangnail.


*RIP*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...e-71/2012/06/26/gJQAMOtN5V_story.html?hpid=z5


----------



## eggplant43

Been listening to tributes all day, she sure was a cultural icon.


----------



## ekim68

Another one I grew up with....R.I.P. Robbie....

'My Three Sons' actor Don Grady dead at 68



> The San Diego native is best known for his portrayal of Robbie Douglas on the sitcom "My Three Sons." An original Mousketeer on "The Mickey Mouse Club," his other small-screen credits include "Wagon Train," "The Rifleman," "Have Gun Will Travel" and "Dick Powell's Zane Grey Theater."


----------



## poochee

RIP Don.


----------



## poochee

*Doris Singleton Dead: 'I Love Lucy' Actress Dies At 92 *
06/29/12 11:32 AM ET

LOS ANGELES  Actress Doris Singleton, who played one of Lucy and Ricky Ricardo's lesser-known neighbors on "I Love Lucy," has died. She was 92.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...-dead-dies-i-love-lucy-actress_n_1637285.html

RIP


----------



## eggplant43

> Television icon Andy Griffith has died, according to close friend and former University of North Carolina President Bill Friday. He was 86. A local sheriff confirms to WITN News that an ambulance was sent to Griffith's Roanoke Island home this morning, but did not confirm it was sent for Griffith and says he is trying to get further information on the patient's condition.


http://www.newser.com/story/149413/andy-griffith-dead-at-86-friend.html


----------



## poochee

Another favorite. RIP Andy.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Andy.....I grew up watching him...


----------



## Drabdr

Andy was a good one. I will miss him.


----------



## 1956brother

no not pa


thank you for being PLO


----------



## dotty999

one of the "Goons" Eric Sykes passed away today aged 89, very funny man, will be truly missed!


----------



## eggplant43

> The stocky, gap-toothed Connecticut native won an Academy Award for his portrayal of a lonely Bronx butcher looking for love in the 1955 drama 'Marty.' He also starred in the popular TV show 'McHale's Navy.'


http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-ernest-borgnine-20120709,0,4672694.story


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-ernest-borgnine-20120709,0,4672694.story


RIP Ernest.


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my favorites.... Goodbye Ernest, you were sure entertaining.....


----------



## eggplant43

> Celeste Holm, a versatile, bright-eyed blonde who soared to Broadway fame in Oklahoma! and won an Oscar in Gentleman's Agreement, but whose last years were filled with financial difficulty and estrangement from her sons, died today, a relative said. She was 95. Holm had been hospitalized two weeks ago with dehydration after a fire in Robert De Niro's apartment in the same Manhattan building. She had asked her husband, Frank Basile, on Friday to bring her home, and spent her final days with relatives and close friends by her side, said her great-niece.


http://www.newser.com/story/150149/gentlemans-agreement-star-holm-dead-at-95.html


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.newser.com/story/150149/gentlemans-agreement-star-holm-dead-at-95.html


RIP Celeste.


----------



## eggplant43

> Kitty Wells, the country singer known as the first female superstar of her genre, has died. She was 92.


http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20612389,00.html


----------



## ekim68

Wow I didn't know Kitty was still alive until now. My Dad had a bunch of '78' records of her....R.I.P. Kitty....


----------



## eggplant43

> Stephen Covey, author of the best-selling book "The Seven Habits of Highly Effective People" passed away Monday at age 79. Covey has been praised for his nuanced perspective, providing readers and fans with insight at times when there seems to be no light at the end of the tunnel. That guiding light will live on in the pages of his books.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/16/stephen-covey-inspirational-quotes_n_1677534.html


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/16/stephen-covey-inspirational-quotes_n_1677534.html


I read that book. RIP


----------



## [email protected]

Its my daddies birthday... been gone almost 3 years. my lifes so different since the day he died. i miss him so much. Happy birthday daddio.


----------



## pyritechips

I know the feeling, Ashes. But remember that daddies don't really ever go away. You can't see him but you can feel him.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for sharing Ashes...I recently lost my Brother and I'm not dealing with it well, but thank goodness for distractions....


----------



## eggplant43

> Sally Ride, the first American woman to fly in space, died Monday after a 17-month battle with pancreatic cancer, her company said. She was 61.


http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/23/us/sally-ride-dead/index.html


----------



## ekim68

Wow, just saw this...R.I.P. Sally, one who I admired greatly.....


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/23/us/sally-ride-dead/index.html


RIP Sally.


----------



## valis

Indeed. I remember watching her first ride up, and the impact she had in the Presidential commission into the Challenger explosion. As I recall, her and Feynman didn't quite see eye to eye.


----------



## Drabdr

poochee said:


> RIP Sally.





valis said:


> Indeed. I remember watching her first ride up, and the impact she had in the Presidential commission into the Challenger explosion. As I recall, her and Feynman didn't quite see eye to eye.


I have been racking my brain wondering why I have never heard of Sally Ride until now..

Even in the Sly and the Family Stone song, I never knew it was a real person's name.


----------



## valis

The first American woman in space and you didn't know her name? 


Do you know the first American in space, period?


----------



## eggplant43

> Sherman Hemsley, who played George Jefferson on The Jeffersons, has died at 74, according to police.


http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20614528,00.html


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20614528,00.html


RIP Sherman. Enjoyed his shows.


----------



## hewee

He was great and I love the Jeffersons show.

And no one can do the Jeffersons walk like he can.

Or the George Jefferson dance


----------



## Drabdr

One of the best is when he built the George Jefferson Museum. 

He was a funny man. He will be missed.


----------



## ekim68

Gonna miss his style...I remember when he started on the All In The Family show....R.I.P.


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Gonna miss his style...I remember when he started on the All In The Family show....R.I.P.


:up:


----------



## poochee

*Romantic crooner Tony Martin dies at 98*
BOB THOMAS | July 30, 2012 01:48 PM EST |

LOS ANGELES  Tony Martin, the romantic singer who appeared in movie musicals from the 1930s to the 1950s and sustained a career in records, television and nightclubs from the Depression era into the 21st century, has died. He was 98.

Martin died of natural causes Friday evening at his West Los Angeles home, his friend and accountant Beverly Scott said Monday.

A peer of Bing Crosby and Frank Sinatra, Martin sang full voice in a warm baritone that carried special appeal for his female audience. Among his hit recordings were "I Get Ideas," "To Each His Own," "Begin the Beguine" and "There's No Tomorrow."

Another favorite. RIP

* Loved him in "Casbah". A very handsome fellow with a beautiful voice. He had a long life.*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20120730/us-obit-tony-martin/


----------



## eggplant43

> Gore Vidal died on Tuesday at the age of 86. The extremely prolific writer was perhaps as famous for his novels and essays as for his feuds. As Charles McGrath notes in todays obituary, Mr. Vidal did not lightly suffer fools and engaged in celebrated on-screen wrangles with Mailer, Capote and William F. Buckley Jr.


http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/01/gore-vidal-r-i-p/


----------



## poochee

RIP Gore.


----------



## valis

as well as Maeve Binchy. Actually read more of her than Vidal anyhow, as my grand-dad had a slew of her works.....


----------



## dotty999

I've read several of her books,she was a very talented lady


----------



## eggplant43

> After a career spent saving children's lives as a pediatric surgeon, Dr. Donald Liu's final act was to rescue two boys from Lake Michigan. Liu, chief surgeon at the University of Chicagos Comer Childrens Hospital, raced to the rescue when he saw the boys struggling after being knocked out of their kayaks by high waves, reports the Chicago Tribune. He managed to get the two 12-year-old boys to safety, but was dragged underwater by a rip current. His wife, also a surgeon, frantically performed CPR on him, but he was pronounced dead shortly afterward.


http://www.newser.com/story/151585/surgeon-dies-saving-boys.html


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my favorites and what a talent....R.I.P. Marvin...

'The Way We Were' and 'A Chorus Line' composer Marvin Hamlisch dies in Los Angeles at 68


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Another one of my favorites and what a talent....R.I.P. Marvin...
> 
> The Way We Were and A Chorus Line composer Marvin Hamlisch dies in Los Angeles at 68


Mine too. RIP Marvin.


----------



## wowzer

I know there aren't to many Red Sox fans here but this man deserves note...

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/08/13/red-sox-legend-johnny-pesky-dies-at-92-years-old/


----------



## eggplant43

> Helen Gurley Brown, editor-in-chief of Cosmopolitan magazines' 64 international editions and one of the world's most influential editors, died Monday at New York-Presbyterian/Columbia University Medical Center. She was 90.


http://www.usatoday.com/life/people...rley-brown-cosmopolitan-dies-at-90/57039456/1


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/life/people...rley-brown-cosmopolitan-dies-at-90/57039456/1


RIP Helen.


----------



## eggplant43

> Ron Palillo -- the actor who played Horshack on "Welcome Back, Kotter" -- died this morning at his home near Palm Beach, FL from an apparent heart attack ... this according to someone close to the actor.


http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/14/ron-palillo-dies-horshack-welcome-back-kotter-dead-at-63/

One of the most memorable characters in my experience.


----------



## poochee

RIP Ron.


----------



## valis

big one for me, and probably a few older sci-fi fans as well.

Harry Harrison


----------



## [email protected]

My husband lost his brother a week ago tomorrow. He was a in an accident while cutting down a tree. So hard to see the people you love so up set and not be able to fix it.


----------



## valis

very sorry to hear that, ashes......thoughts and prayers to you and your hubby's family........


----------



## poochee

[email protected] said:


> My husband lost his brother a week ago tomorrow. He was a in an accident while cutting down a tree. So hard to see the people you love so up set and not be able to fix it.


My condolences to you and the family.


----------



## Drabdr

[email protected] said:


> My husband lost his brother a week ago tomorrow. He was a in an accident while cutting down a tree. So hard to see the people you love so up set and not be able to fix it.


My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## TechGuy

A good friend of mine, Marq Foley, passed away. He was the man who first encouraged me to become a pilot. I was privileged to spend countless hours with him both in the air and on the ground. He was always a source of good advice and will be greatly missed. His obituary is here: http://www.bowersoxfuneralhomes.com/_mgxroot/page_10780.php?id=1101226


----------



## pyritechips

That is very sad, Mike. And I can feel for you. But as I always try to see the positive in things, may we say that he had a full life and his inspiration lives on in others, including yourself? Fly high, Mike; think of him and smile!


----------



## poochee

TechGuy said:


> A good friend of mine, Marq Foley, passed away. He was the man who first encouraged me to become a pilot. I was privileged to spend countless hours with him both in the air and on the ground. He was always a source of good advice and will be greatly missed. His obituary is here: http://www.bowersoxfuneralhomes.com/_mgxroot/page_10780.php?id=1101226


My condolences to you Mike and the Foley family.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm so sorry Mike. Cherish the memories.


----------



## TechGuy

pyritechips said:


> That is very sad, Mike. And I can feel for you. But as I always try to see the positive in things, may we say that he had a full life and his inspiration lives on in others, including yourself? Fly high, Mike; think of him and smile!


Well said, Jim. :up:

Thanks for the condolences, everyone.


----------



## ekim68

Sorry for my late condolences Mike....Jim was right on...:up: Your Friend was an inspiration to you and you are an inspiration to us....


----------



## eggplant43

Late to the scene, Ashes, and Mike, my condolences.

These sudden loses are always possible, but such a shock.

A local fence contractor was felled by a tree on a job, in front of his son. He was there, and then he wasn't.


----------



## valis

Mike, sorry to hear about that.....but as Jim said, he lives on.

Besides, I've always been told old pilots don't die, they just buzz off.  (guy I'm named after is an old pilot; he has that over his doorway).......


----------



## ekim68

'San Francisco' singer Scott McKenzie, 73, dies in L.A.

A flash from the past remembering that song....R.I.P. Scott...


----------



## TechGuy

I've heard that old pilots don't die, they just fly west (or south)... :up:


----------



## valis

I like that......south for the winter....:up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> 'San Francisco' singer Scott McKenzie, 73, dies in L.A.
> 
> *A flash from the past remembering that song*....R.I.P. Scott...


Same here. RIP Scott.


----------



## valis

another big one.......

Phyllis Diller


----------



## poochee

valis said:


> another big one.......
> 
> Phyllis Diller


RIP Phyllis. You brought laughter into many lives.


----------



## valis

Indeed......and that was a full life too......


----------



## 1956brother

TechGuy said:


> A good friend of mine, Marq Foley, passed away. He was the man who first encouraged me to become a pilot. I was privileged to spend countless hours with him both in the air and on the ground. He was always a source of good advice and will be greatly missed. His obituary is here: http://www.bowersoxfuneralhomes.com/_mgxroot/page_10780.php?id=1101226


sorry to hear about your friend


----------



## 1956brother

ekim68 said:


> 'San Francisco' singer Scott McKenzie, 73, dies in L.A.
> 
> A flash from the past remembering that song....R.I.P. Scott...


always loved the song


----------



## valis

A great American hero has just passed, Neil Armstrong.


----------



## pyritechips

valis said:


> A great American hero has just passed, Neil Armstrong.


Rest in peace, buddy! I watched you in '69 at the age of 14. A link:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-19381098


----------



## poochee

RIP Neil.


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> A great American hero has just passed, Neil Armstrong.


Needs repeating....One of a kind....R.I.P. Neil....


----------



## 1956brother

thanx neil...


----------



## Drabdr

Thanks, Neil, for giving the world a pioneering spirit to go to new worlds; to ask... What if.....

R.I.P.


----------



## [email protected]

RIP Bill Cosby

Also my Step grandmother passed Monday. She was very ill.. and had asked Sat to have Jesus come get her.. took a few days but she was granted her wish.


----------



## valis

Bill Cosby? Pretty sure he's still around.

very sorry to hear about your step grandmother, ashes........it sounds like she is happier now as is........


----------



## poochee

[email protected] said:


> RIP Bill Cosby
> 
> Also my Step grandmother passed Monday. She was very ill.. and had asked Sat to have Jesus come get her.. took a few days but she was granted her wish.


Cosby death is hoax. I checked it on GOOGLE.

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## eggplant43

Ashes, my condolences, sounds like you might be finding some peace about this.


----------



## poochee

*Hal David, Legendary Songwriter, Dies At 91* 
By BOB THOMAS and CHRISTOPHER WEBER 09/01/12 07:38 PM ET AP
AP National Writer Hillel Italie contributed from New York.



> LOS ANGELES  Hal David, the stylish, heartfelt lyricist who teamed with Burt Bacharach on dozens of timeless songs for movies, television and a variety of recording artists in the 1960s and beyond, has died. He was 91.





> Bacharach and David were among the most successful teams in modern history, with top 40 hits including "Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head," "(They Long to Be) Close to You" and "That's What Friends Are For." Although most associated with Dionne Warwick, their music was recorded by many of the top acts of their time, from the Beatles and Barbra Streisand to Frank Sinatra and Aretha Franklin. They won an Oscar for "Raindrops Keep Fallin' on My Head" (from the movie "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid"), Grammys and Tonys for the songs from the hit Broadway musical "Promises, Promises."





> In May, Bacharach and David received the Library of Congress Gershwin Prize for Popular Song during a White House tribute concert attended by President Barack Obama.


*RIP Hal, your beautiful music will live forever.*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/01/hal-david-legendary-songwriter-dies-91_n_1849339.html


----------



## eggplant43

> Michael Clarke Duncan, the hulking, prolific character actor whose dozens of films included an Oscar-nominated performance as a death row inmate in The Green Mile and such other box office hits as Armageddon, Planet of the Apes, and Kung Fu Panda, is dead at age 54. Clarke died this morning at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles, where he was being treated for a heart attack, said his fiancée, reality TV personality Rev. Omarosa Manigault.


http://www.newser.com/story/153365/actor-michael-clarke-duncan-dead-at-54.html


----------



## poochee

RIP Michael.


----------



## poochee

*Joe South Dead: Singer-Songwriter Dies At 72 (VIDEO) *
09/06/12 07:40 AM ET

ATLANTA -- Singer-songwriter Joe South, who performed hits in the late 1960s and early 1970s such as "Games People Play" and "Walk A Mile In My Shoes" and also penned songs including "Down in the Boondocks" for other artists, died Wednesday, his music publisher said. South was 72.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/06/joe-south-dead-singer-songwriter-dies_n_1861091.html


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Joe....I grew up with "Walk a Mile in My Shoes"...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> R.I.P. Joe....I grew up with "Walk a Mile in My Shoes"...


I Never Promised You a Rose Garden and Games People Play Today are my favorites.


----------



## valis

for all the football (US) fans out there.......especially those of us that remember things BEFORE instant replay..........

steve sabol succumbs to brain cancer


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Steve. I grew up watching his NFL films.....


----------



## valis

think a lot of us did.......R.I.P. indeed.


----------



## ekim68

Another favorite gone....R.I.P. Andy...........

Legendary crooner Andy Williams has died


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Another favorite gone....R.I.P. Andy...........
> 
> Legendary crooner Andy Williams has died


RIP Andy.


----------



## eggplant43

> Alex Karras, who gained fame in the NFL as a fearsome defensive lineman and later as an actor, has died. He was 77. Karras' attorney said he died at home in Los Angeles today, surrounded by family. Karras had been suffering from dementia. He was among the more than 3,500 NFL players suing the league regarding the treatment of head injuries.


http://www.newser.com/story/155566/alex-karras-actor-nfl-star-dies-at-77.html


----------



## valis

oddly enough, I remember him best from Plimpton's 'Paper Lion'.......never was a television watcher, though.....


and happy birthday, Eggy......


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Alex. I remember him on MNF and he was one of the best.....


----------



## eggplant43

Thanks, Valis.


----------



## eggplant43

> Gary Collins, an actor, television show host, and former master of ceremonies for the Miss America Pageant, has died. He was 74. Collins, a resident of Biloxi, Mississippi, died of natural causes just before 1am today after he was brought to Biloxi Regional Medical Center, according to Harrison County Coroner Gary Hargrove.


http://www.newser.com/story/155746/gary-collins-dead-at-74.html


----------



## poochee

RIP Gary.


----------



## eggplant43

> Former Sen. Arlen Specter, whose 30 years in the Congress included a late switch from Republican to Democrat, died Sunday. He was 82.


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/10/14/former-us-senator-arlen-specter-dies-at-82/


----------



## poochee

RIP Arlen.


----------



## poochee

*Social media sensation dies of cancer at age 13*
By BRUCE SCHREINER
Associated Press
Published: Thursday, Oct. 18, 2012 - 1:22 pm 
Last Modified: Thursday, Oct. 18, 2012 - 5:42 pm

LOUISVILLE, Ky. -- Lane Goodwin, a small-town boy who won a huge Facebook following for his thumbs-up attitude about his cancer, has lost his battle with the disease.

*RIP Lane.*

*Read more here:* http://www.sacbee.com/2012/10/18/4922234/social-media-sensation-dies-of.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## eggplant43

> George S. McGovern, a proud liberal who argued fervently against the Vietnam War as a senator from South Dakota and suffered one of the most crushing defeats in presidential election history against Richard Nixon in 1972, died before dawn Sunday. He was 90.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...e-mcgovern-dead-at-90-20121021,0,151594.story


----------



## poochee

RIP, Mr. McGovern.


----------



## 1956brother

he ended up beating nixon:up:


----------



## Drabdr

Mr. Spector and mr. McGovern are appreciated for their service.

R.I.P.


----------



## eggplant43

> Russell Means, a former American Indian Movement activist who helped lead the 1973 uprising at Wounded Knee, reveled in stirring up attention and appeared in several Hollywood films, has died. He was 72.
> 
> Means died early Monday at his ranch in in Porcupine, S.D., Oglala Sioux Tribe spokeswoman Donna Solomon said.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...36c6e8-1c4e-11e2-8817-41b9a7aaabc7_story.html


----------



## poochee

RIP Russell.


----------



## poochee

*Dallas star Larry Hagman dead at 81*
*RIP*
Nov 24, 2012 06:29 AM EST
The Washington Post Published: November 23

Larry Hagman, 81, whose character J.R. Ewing on the celebrated television show Dallas became one of the most enduring villains in American television history, died in that Texas city Friday, according to a statement from his family.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...5f7-11e2-9cfa-e41bac906cc9_story.html?hpid=z3


----------



## katonca

> Three-time world boxing champion Hector "Macho" Camacho died on Saturday, four days after he was shot in the face in a drive-by shooting, doctors said. He was 50.


http://news.yahoo.com/u-boxer-hector-macho-camacho-dead-144257178--box.html

Really sad


----------



## poochee

katonca said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/u-boxer-hector-macho-camacho-dead-144257178--box.html
> 
> Really sad


RIP Hector.


----------



## Drabdr

I'm not sure which quote(s) are my favorite, as there are many. It's nice having people who are about inspiring and motivating us to do more; to be better; to go further.

Zig Zigler has passed away. May he rest in peace.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zig_Ziglar


----------



## poochee

May he RIP.


----------



## eggplant43

I spent many hours with Zig, listening to his cassettes in my van between jobs during the 90's. He had a real impact on many.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## poochee

*Besse Cooper Dead: World's Oldest Person Dies At 116 *
12/04/12 09:21 PM ET EST AP

MONROE, Ga.  The woman who was listed as the world's oldest person died Tuesday in a Georgia nursing home at age 116.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/04/besse-cooper-dead_n_2241025.html

RIP Besse


----------



## ekim68

Another one of my all time favorites has gone...R.I.P. Dave....

Dave Brubeck: Take Five jazz pianist dies


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> *Another one of my all time favorites has gone*...R.I.P. Dave....
> 
> Dave Brubeck: Take Five jazz pianist dies


Same here. RIP Dave


----------



## 1956brother

ekim68 said:


> Another one of my all time favorites has gone...R.I.P. Dave....
> 
> Dave Brubeck: Take Five jazz pianist dies


saw him live...great show. everybody "take 5" for respect of the man.


----------



## pyritechips

ekim68 said:


> Another one of my all time favorites has gone...R.I.P. Dave....
> 
> Dave Brubeck: Take Five jazz pianist dies


I second that, Mike. I would say a sad loss but the man did live until 91. He lived a full life and enriched our lives with his music, some of which I have on CD.


----------



## ekim68

Hey Jim, while I'm in the mood, Take Five is a good jam and easy to do..


----------



## pyritechips

ekim68 said:


> Hey Jim, while I'm in the mood, Take Five is a good jam and easy to do..


Hah! I was just thinking that while I composed my last post here!


----------



## pyritechips

But my favourite number by him is _Blue Rondo A La Turk_


----------



## Drabdr

Gotta be honest... I really only knew Dave by name. After my FB friends posted some YouTube videos, he grew on me.

Dave's kids posted an incredible post on FB; he was a REALLY classy guy. I wished I could post the FB post here. It was nice.


----------



## ekim68

pyritechips said:


> But my favourite number by him is _Blue Rondo A La Turk_


You know, that is my favorite too....Just played it a while ago...:up:


----------



## eggplant43

One of my top 10 Desert Island Records is Take Five, which includes Blue Rondo a la Turk. Never get tired of listening to Dave, and Paul Desmond, what a beautiful sound.


----------



## eggplant43

> World music superstar and Beatles inspiration Ravi Shankar has died at age 92. The master of the sitar and father of singer Norah Jones, Shankar was dubbed the "godfather of world music" by late Beatle George Harrison, who collaborated with Shankar for the legendary 1971 benefit Concert For Bangladesh.


http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1698756/ravi-shankar-dead.jhtml


----------



## valis

yeah, heard that this morning. Used to listen to his stuff with Harrison. Good man, peaceful human. RIP.


----------



## jimi

if that's all you've ever heard try this
monteray pop festival
actually that's not a very good clip but it's the best i can find
when jimi gives you a standing O you must be doin' sumthin' right


----------



## eggplant43

What I recall of Ravi who appeared on the scene at a time when the world was far less global, and world music was an idea that would appear years later, was that my ears were opened to a new vista of musical possibilities. I will be forever grateful for that first exposure.


----------



## poochee

RIP Ravi. A great musician.


----------



## poochee

*
115-year-old woman dies, was world's oldest person*
BARBARA RODRIGUEZ | December 17, 2012 04:39 PM EST | AP



> Guinness World Records confirmed Manfredini inherited the title of world's oldest living person less than two weeks ago. Besse Cooper of Georgia previously held the title at age 116.


RIP

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20121217/us-oldest-person/?utm_hp_ref=homepage&ir=homepage


----------



## eggplant43

> Jack Klugman, the prolific, craggy-faced character actor and regular guy who was loved by millions as the messy one in TV's "The Odd Couple" and the crime-fighting coroner in "Quincy, M.E.," died Monday, a son said. He was 90.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2012/12/24/jack-klugman-dies/1789879/


----------



## poochee

RIP Jack.


----------



## eggplant43

> Charles Durning grew up in poverty, lost five of his nine siblings to disease, barely lived through D-Day, and was taken prisoner at the Battle of the Bulge. His hard life and wartime trauma provided the basis for a prolific 50-year career as a consummate character actor, playing everyone from a Nazi colonel to the pope to Dustin Hoffman's would-be suitor in Tootsie. Durning, who died yesterday at age 89, may be best remembered by movie audiences for his Oscar-nominated, over-the-top role as a comically corrupt governor in 1982's The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas. A year later, he received another Oscar nomination, for his portrayal of a bumbling Nazi officer in Mel Brooks' To Be or Not to Be. He was also nominated for a Golden Globe as the harried police lieutenant in 1975's Dog Day Afternoon.


http://www.newser.com/story/159852/character-actor-charles-durning-dead-at-89.html


----------



## 1956brother

charles durning perhaps was not the greatest actor born but, any picture or play he was in was better because he preformed in it.

thanx charles


----------



## HOBOcs

I just watched Tootsie the other night. 

Interesting fact: Passes away on Dec 24 - Christmas Eve.
Has played Santa Claus five times to date, in It Nearly Wasn't Christmas (1989) (TV), Mrs. Santa Claus (1996) (TV), Elmo Saves Christmas (1996) (V), Mr. St. Nick (2002) (TV), and A Boyfriend for Christmas (2004) (TV).
IMDB has many quotes from him on WW II 
A quote:
"Of course, I'm not often the top dog, but sometimes it's better not to be top dog, because you last longer. If a movie or play flops, you always blame the lead. They say: "He couldn't carry it." They always blame him. But they rarely blame the second or third banana."

I agree with John - good supporting actor in a lot of movies


----------



## Drabdr

Did you read Charles durnings WW2 bio?

Wow. What a man.:up:


----------



## hewee

Drabdr said:


> Did you read Charles durnings WW2 bio?
> 
> Wow. What a man.:up:


Yea he did a lot.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Durning


----------



## eggplant43

Retired Gen. H. Norman Schwarzkopf, who topped an illustrious military career by commanding the U.S.-led international coalition that drove Saddam Hussein's forces out of Kuwait in 1991 but kept a low public profile in controversies over the second Gulf War against Iraq, died Thursday. He was 78.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ed-coalition-forces-in-persian-gulf-war-dies/


----------



## Drabdr

eggplant43 said:


> Retired Gen. H. Norman Schwarzkopf, who topped an illustrious military career by commanding the U.S.-led international coalition that drove Saddam Hussein's forces out of Kuwait in 1991 but kept a low public profile in controversies over the second Gulf War against Iraq, died Thursday. He was 78.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ed-coalition-forces-in-persian-gulf-war-dies/


Aren't too many generals out there. May be RIP.


----------



## poochee

RIP Norman.


----------



## eggplant43

> Patti Page, the "Singing Rage" who stumbled across "Tennessee Waltz" and made it one of the best-selling recordings ever, has died. She was 85.


http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2013/01/02/tennessee-waltz-singer-patti-page-dies-at-age-85/


----------



## poochee

Patti, RIP


----------



## wowzer

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/01/10/rex-trailer-host-of-wbz-tvs-boomtown-dies/


----------



## Drabdr

John wilkinson, Elvis guitar player, has passed on:

http://m.washingtonpost.com/enterta...d20c68-5c5a-11e2-b8b2-0d18a64c8dfa_story.html

http://www.news-leader.com/article/20130111/NEWS01/301110093?nclick_check=1

May he R.I.P.


----------



## hewee

Huell Burnley Howser (October 18, 1945 - January 7, 2013) 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/15/huell-howser-cause-of-death_n_2483032.html

He was to young to die.

Always love watching his shows.


----------



## eggplant43

Having been away from California for more than half my life I didn't know about him. I just heard a radio memorial about him, and how he was an institution out there. May he RIP.


----------



## valis

conrad bain of different strokes.

http://news.yahoo.com/conrad-bain-diffrent-strokes-dead-89-175947422.html

never watched the show, but always thought that was a wicked cool name for someone.


----------



## poochee

RIP Conrad.


----------



## hewee

eggplant43 said:


> Having been away from California for more than half my life I didn't know about him. I just heard a radio memorial about him, and how he was an institution out there. May he RIP.


He did a lot of shows.
http://www.calgold.com/about.asp

I know California's Gold the best and watched Road Trip also.

It was California's Gold that people know him best because it was on 17 years.

He was always so nice and happy and just hearing him made you feel good the way he say things.

But he would go places and do shows way out in places no one would know anything about.

I forget the place but it was some very small airport no one knows about that did some great things in WW2 out away from the big city and I watched it and what was cool we drove by it on the way to AZ.

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...0.0.162.162.0j1.1.0...0.0...1ac.2.kaZsCHqj46o

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrHuellHowser


----------



## eggplant43

> No last name necessary.
> 
> A slew of batting titles. Corkscrew stance. Humble. A gentleman. All-around good guy.
> 
> Stan the Man.
> 
> Stanley Frank Musial, the St. Louis Cardinals star who was one of the greatest players in the history of baseball, died Saturday. He was 92.
> 
> "I never heard anybody say a bad word about him  ever," Willie Mays said in a statement released by the Hall of Fame.


http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/cardinals-hall-famer-stan-musial-dies-age-92-18260677


----------



## eggplant43

> Irascible, chain-smoking, umpire-baiting longtime Baltimore Orioles manager Earl Weaver penned his own epitaph.
> 
> "On my tombstone just write, 'The sorest loser that ever lived,'" he once said.
> 
> Weaver, 82, a member of baseball's Hall of Fame and the winningest manager in the franchise's history, died late Friday while on a baseball-themed cruise, said Monica Barlow, a team spokeswoman.


http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-0120-earl-weaver-20130120,0,3941263.story


----------



## 1956brother

baseball and america has two of the greats.


----------



## eggplant43

> Stanley Karnow, an author and journalist who wrote one of the seminal histories of the Vietnam War and won the Pulitzer Prize for his sweeping historical narrative of U.S. involvement in the Philippines, died Jan. 27 at his home in Potomac. He was 87.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...cefb74-1c50-11e1-967a-d7f5eed205d7_story.html


----------



## eggplant43

> Patty Andrews, the last surviving member of the singing Andrews Sisters trio whose hits such as the rollicking "Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy of Company B" and the poignant "I Can Dream, Can't I?" captured the home-front spirit of World War II, died Wednesday. She was 94.


http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...drews-sisters-member-patty-andrews-dies-at-4/


----------



## ekim68

With Patty gone, so goes more of the faces of WWII.....Goodbye Patty, your music was great...


----------



## poochee

Patty, RIP.


----------



## valis

ed koch, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_Koch.


----------



## valis

and caleb moore, a Texas extreme athlete injured at the X Games up Aspen way.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caleb_Moore


----------



## poochee

valis said:


> ed koch, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_Koch.


He was a cool guy! RIP Ed.


----------



## poochee

> Essie Washington-Williams, who in 2003 revealed she was the biracial daughter of segregationist Senator Strom Thurmond, has died in South Carolina at age 87, a funeral home representative said on Monday.


http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...onds-biracial-daughter-dies-in-south-carolina

RIP


----------



## pyritechips

R.I.P. the Canadian penny, 1858-2013. As of today the venerable, yet much maligned, coin has been taken out of production. All purchases will now be rounded up or down to the nearest 5 cent increment. It was the benchmark monetary denomination for every Canadian kid growing up until some years ago when inflation made it irrelevant.

I will confess to committing a criminal act by placing them on rail road tracks to make smooth and thin ovoid discs.


----------



## dotty999

The Troggs founder member Reg Presley has sadly passed away aged 71, famous for their songs Wild Thing and Love is all around, still performed today by other groups, a sad loss to the music industry


----------



## eggplant43

Been going through my head all day. RIP


----------



## ekim68

Love is All Around is one of the first songs I sang in a band way back when....Thanks for the memories Reg...R.I.P.


----------



## dotty999

it's actually my all time favourite song to date!


----------



## eggplant43

> I am deeply saddened to report that Starr Saphir died at 3:50 PM, February 5th, at Calvary Hospice in New York, where she had been receiving palliative care after an eleven-year battle with breast cancer.
> Her skills as a birder were legendary. The matriarch of Central Park birding, she was a friend, teacher, mentor, and inspiration to many. Her daughters Shawna and Lara loved her very much. We are all going to miss her.


http://starrtrips.wordpress.com/

http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/...der-starr-saphir-time-has-a-different-meaning


----------



## poochee

RIP Starr.


----------



## Drabdr

The price of fame... 

Country music star Mindy Mccready has been pronounced dead at 37.
http://socialmediabar.com/ripmindymccready

While I personally wasn't a fan, it saddens me whenever I hear of another performer who has lost their life at an early age.

May she R.I.P.


----------



## poochee

RIP Mindy.


----------



## eggplant43

> Former U.S. Surgeon General C. Everett Koop, a pediatric surgeon turned public health advocate, died Monday. He was 96.
> 
> Koop served as surgeon general from 1982 to 1989, under Presidents Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush.


http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/25/health/c-everett-koop-dead/?hpt=he_c1


----------



## poochee

RIP Mr Koop.


----------



## poochee

*
Van Cliburn, American classical pianist, dies*
ANGELA K. BROWN | February 27, 2013 12:49 PM EST | AP

FORT WORTH, Texas  Van Cliburn, the internationally celebrated pianist whose triumph at a 1958 Moscow competition helped thaw the Cold War and launched a spectacular career that made him the rare classical musician to enjoy rock-star status, died Wednesday after a fight with bone cancer. He was 78.

Cliburn died at his home in Fort Worth surrounded by loved ones, said his publicist and longtime friend Mary Lou Falcone.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20130227/us-obit-cliburn/?utm_hp_ref=homepage&ir=homepage

*RIP Van.*


----------



## ekim68

I haven't seen Van play in years but when I did see him, he was musical magic...R.I.P. Mr. Cliburn....


----------



## valis

bonnie franklin succumbs to pancreatic cancer.


----------



## poochee

valis said:


> bonnie franklin succumbs to pancreatic cancer.


RIP Bonnie. She was one of my favorites.


----------



## valis

Thought she may have been, poochers.....but she left behind some pretty slick shows......


----------



## eggplant43

RIP Bonnie, she had this wonderful energy that just came across, that I loved.


----------



## pyritechips

I suppose only Canadians know Stompin' Tom but I don't care. Here's to you, Tom.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts/music/stompin-tom-connors-dies-at-77/article9400045/


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Alvin.....Another strong influence in my life as a guitar player....

Ten Years After's Alvin Lee, 68, dies


----------



## 1956brother

Alvin Lee helped bring "rock and roll music to the world" actually saw in a small venue, he was great:up:


----------



## Drabdr

pyritechips said:


> I suppose only Canadians know Stompin' Tom but I don't care. Here's to you, Tom.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts/music/stompin-tom-connors-dies-at-77/article9400045/


Jim, I haven't heard of him. But I do pay my respects.

May he R.I.P.


----------



## katonca

*Joe Weider dies in Los Angeles at 93*

Rest in Peace Joe. You were an inspiration :up:

http://news.yahoo.com/fitness-bodybuilding-icon-joe-weider-dies-los-angeles-212139218--spt.html


----------



## poochee

RIP Joe.


----------



## eggplant43

> Phil Ramone, a prolific record producer and engineer who worked with some of the biggest music stars of the last 50 years, including Ray Charles, Frank Sinatra, Paul Simon, Billy Joel and Barbra Streisand, died on Saturday in Manhattan. He was 79. Though it was widely reported that he was 72, public records and his family confirm that he was born Jan. 5, 1934.


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/31/a...and-winner-of-14-grammys-dies-at-79.html?_r=0


----------



## poochee

RIP Phil.


----------



## ekim68

Just read that Roger Ebert passed away after a reoccurrence of cancer.. R.I.P. Roger..


----------



## valis

R.I.P. indeed; I remember waaaaay back when watching him.


----------



## eggplant43

Roger Ebert was a marvelous writer, I'd read anything he wanted to say, loved his essays. I have his memoir on my bookshelf, "Life Itself", now I know the next book I'll be reading. RIP


----------



## poochee

One of my favorites. RIP Roger.


----------



## Drabdr

Ya know.. When you find a movie critic that you agree with, you hang on to them.

I never really "clicked" with Siskel and Ebert; we just saw movies differently.

However, they ALWAYS made me see other sides to a movie. And they always has a lot of Passion about the cinema.

RIP Roger. You have spent your life guiding others; you can retire.


----------



## valis

not to mention he's the only film critic to win a Pulitzer........:up:


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> not to mention he's the only film critic to win a Pulitzer........:up:


Didn't know that. I learn something new everyday.


----------



## valis

one of the things this site is good for.......


----------



## valis

saw this, and wanted to share.


----------



## poochee

valis said:


> saw this, and wanted to share.


Nice.


----------



## HOBOcs

valis said:


> saw this, and wanted to share.


Nice Touch - Loved it :up: :up:
Thanks for posting


----------



## valis

thanks.......it rang true with me as well.


----------



## Drabdr

Layne Staley, performer with Alice in Chains, has passed.

Another musician taken way too early. May he RIP.


----------



## valis

um, he passed a decade or so ago, hondo.....


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> um, he passed a decade or so ago, hondo.....


 boy did I miss that one.

Still a sad reminder of how many performers we lose to drugs and alcohol.


----------



## poochee

*Matthew, son of Pastor Rick Warren *

http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...eff-11e2-9219-51eb8387e8f1_story.html?hpid=z3

May he RIP.


----------



## valis

Drabdr said:


> boy did I miss that one.
> 
> Still a sad reminder of how many performers we lose to drugs and alcohol.


indeed.....and his was particularly nasty......


----------



## valis

Maggie Thatcher, rip.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Maggie Thatcher, rip.


Yea. I saw that. What a wonderful lady.


----------



## poochee

RIP Maggie.


----------



## dotty999

Drabdr said:


> Yea. I saw that. What a wonderful lady.


conservative are you? many wouldn't agree


----------



## hewee

Sad news to hear.


----------



## poochee

*Annette Funicello, cute Mickey Mouse Club performer who rose to big-screen stardom, dies at 70*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...071-11e2-bd52-614156372695_story.html?hpid=z3

RIP


----------



## eggplant43

M I C K E Y M O U S E, M I C K E Y MOUSE, RIP Anette.............


----------



## Drabdr

dotty999 said:


> conservative are you? many wouldn't agree


That... you guessed correctly. 

However, I afford much respect to those in their passing, regardless of politics.


----------



## Netghost56

To the guy that posted Layne Stanley...the AIC drummer ODed just recently. He was on Celebrity Rehab last year. RIP


----------



## valis

you sure you aren't thinking about Starr, the bassist? He passed a couple years back.....


----------



## Drabdr

Netghost56 said:


> To the guy that posted Layne Stanley...the AIC drummer ODed just recently. He was on Celebrity Rehab last year. RIP


That was me.  I totally missed it. I thought I saw on FB that he passed and I thought I verified it. But I missed that totally.

But to your point... another musician taken from us. It's like when we enjoy their music, the music has taken a part of them.

Maybe I should give pause and respect Art a bit more than I ordinarily do.


----------



## Netghost56

Oh yeah, Mike Starr. My bad. But he was on celebrity rehab. Thought he was gonna make it.


----------



## hewee

She was great and I remember watching her in the Mickey Mouse Club as a kid. Just the pass week I seen her in a couple of beach movies too.


----------



## eggplant43

hewee said:


> She was great and I remember watching her in the Mickey Mouse Club as a kid. Just the pass week I seen her in a couple of beach movies too.


Part of the fabric of a lot of our lives, a more innocent time.


----------



## hewee

eggplant43 said:


> Part of the fabric of a lot of our lives, a more innocent time.


Yes and they were better days back then.

Was the First Pin Up Queen for kids under 12. 

Don't think I see Back to the Beach.


----------



## poochee

> Jonathan Winters, the rotund, rubber-faced, squinty-eyed master of impressions and improvisational comedy who became a staple of late-night television for decades and was a mentor to Robin Williams, died April 11 at his home in Montecito, Calif. He was 87.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...474-11e0-98cc-1310098c2cc9_story.html?hpid=z1

RIP Jonathan.


----------



## valis

ah, man.....loved that guy.....


----------



## poochee

*Maria Tallchief, ballet star who was inspiration for Balanchine, dies at 88*
By Sarah Halzack, 
Friday, April 12, 9:18 AM



> Maria Tallchief, a dancer of electrifying passion and technical ability who forged a pathbreaking career that took her from an Oklahoma Indian reservation to world acclaim and who was a crucial artistic inspiration for choreographer George Balanchine, her first husband, died April 11 at a hospital in Chicago. She was 88.





> Ms. Tallchief  born Elizabeth Marie Tall Chief  was of American Indian and Irish-Scottish descent. In a career that flourished from the 1940s to the 1960s at what became the New York City Ballet, she helped break down ethnic barriers in the world of dance and was one of the *first American ballet stars in a field long dominated by Russian and European dancers.*


http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...5dc-11df-94e1-c5afa35a9e59_story.html?hpid=z2

RIP Maria.


----------



## valis

Pat Summerall.....grew up with him and Scully......


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Pat Summerall.....grew up with him and Scully......


Yea. He did those Ace hardware commercials also.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Pat....He was the voice of Football to me for years...


----------



## Netghost56

Star War's Admiral Motti - Richard LeParmentier

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-207_162...or-richard-leparmentier-victim-of-vader-dies/

RIP



> "Don't try to frighten us with your sorcerer's ways, Lord Vader. Your sad devotion to that ancient religion has not helped you conjure up the stolen data tapes, or given you clairvoyance enough to find the Rebel's hidden fort...AAAKK!!


----------



## Littlefield

> Legendary Gospel music singer George Beverly Shea, whose career spanned much of the 20th century and who long served the Rev. Billy Graham, *died Tuesday at 104* here after a short illness.
> 
> The Canadian-born Shea was a Grammy-winning singer, whose deep rich voice led him to be known as "America's beloved gospel singer." He recorded 70 albums, toured the world, and earned 10 Grammy nominations. He won a Grammy in 1965, and the Grammy organization gave him a Lifetime Achievement Award in 2011.


 http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2013/04/16/george-beverly-shea-dies-billy-graham/2089545/
A good man that had a long life helping others. RIP.


----------



## poochee

RIP George.


----------



## pyritechips

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/story/2013/04/17/rita-macneil-obit.html

Goodbye, sweetheart. You brought joy to millions.


----------



## eggplant43

> When he turned 70 a couple of years ago, Richie Havens noted with pride that, "I don't feel one iota different form the day I walked into Greenwich Village" 50 years prior. "Everything I hoped for has happened," he told Billboard. "I never had a bad day on stage. I don't think I'm ever going to go away...least while I'm alive."


http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/1559103/richie-havens-folk-and-woodstock-legend-dead-at-72


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Richie.....When I was a young wanna-be musician he always amazed me on how he could play hard and break strings and wind a new one on while performing...And who could forget, "Sometimes I feel like a Motherless Child"?


----------



## Netghost56

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/m-h-star-played-psychiatrist-dies-172000997.html

RIP Allan Arbus



> "Ladies and gentlemen, take my advice - pull down your pants and slide on the ice." - Dr. Sidney Freedman


----------



## eggplant43

> It's unlikely that the name of an Indian woman who died on Sunday will mean anything to you, but her nickname is sure to resonate. Shakuntala Devi, aka the "human computer," died at the age of 83 in Bangalore, leaving behind a legacy of jaw-dropping computational genius. Her colorful story begins at age three, when her lion-tamer father discovered her prodigious talent for memorizing numbers. Major public performances began at the age of six, taking her from what she once described to the Times of India as the semi-slums to locations around the world. Among her feats, as also recounted by the New York Times and the Telegraph


http://www.newser.com/story/166768/human-computer-dead-at-83.html


----------



## valis

I remember watching her on that's incredible; it was extremely incredible....


----------



## franca

R.I.P. Richie..


----------



## eggplant43

> George Jones, the peerless, hard-living country singer who recorded dozens of hits about good times and regrets and peaked with the heartbreaking classic He Stopped Loving Her Today, has died. He was 81.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/enter...5a9722-ae7c-11e2-b240-9ef3a72c67cc_story.html


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. George. A true original with a pure voice that everyone tries to copy nowadays...


----------



## poochee

RIP George.


----------



## Drabdr

George jones WAS country music. He could make you "feel" his songs.
I remember a few years ago when he was pulled over for reckless driving. HE took responsibility for his actions.
"And soon they'll carry him away; he stopped loving her today."

R.I.P., George.


----------



## valis

this isn't an 'in memoriam', per se, more of a follow-up on Adam Yauch.....I like it when good things come out of bad things.....

http://www.usatoday.com/story/popcandy/2013/05/03/adam-yauch-park/2132735/


----------



## lexmarks567

R.I.P. Jeff Hanneman Guitarist of slayer.



> Just over two years after contracting a rare skin tissue disease, Slayer guitarist and songwriter Jeff Hanneman died on Thursday from liver failure at Hemet Valley Medical Center, near his home in Southern California's Inland Empire area.


http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/1560534/slayer-guitarist-jeff-hanneman-dead-at-49


----------



## Netghost56

Ray Harryhausen

Many of you will not know the name, but everyone has seen his work.

RIP


----------



## poochee

RIP Ray.


----------



## valis

who hasn't heard of him? without him, we'd still be looking at goofy godzilla costumes.


----------



## poochee

*Popular psychologist, columnist and TV personality Joyce Brothers dead at 85*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/enter...c1b-11e2-b537-ab47f0325f7c_story.html?hpid=z2

RIP Joyce.


----------



## valis

rip, joyce....wasn't she in the news a few months back?


----------



## valis

chuck muncie

grew up watching him.


----------



## lexmarks567

Ray Manzarek
'Doors' Founding Member
Dead at 74

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2013/05/20/ray-manzarek-dead-the-doors-cancer/#ixzz2Ts2kB2vu


----------



## ekim68

I had to say this somewhere.....My heart goes out to those people in Oklahoma in the path of that Tornado....A terrible thing..


----------



## pyritechips

Fair enough, Mike. If you want to start a thread about it in Random I am sure there are other folk that would like to discuss it. You have my blessing. :up:


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Jim, I think I will...:up:


----------



## poochee

*Jean Stapleton, TV's Edith Bunker, dies at 90*
By LYNN ELBER and JAKE PEARSON
Associated Press 
Published: Saturday, Jun. 1, 2013 - 2:15 pm 
Last Modified: Saturday, Jun. 1, 2013 - 3:31 pm

NEW YORK -- Jean Stapleton, the stage-trained character actress who played Archie Bunker's far better half, the sweetly naive Edith, in TV's groundbreaking 1970s comedy "All in the Family," has died. She was 90.

Read more here: http://www.sacbee.com/2013/06/01/5463711/jean-stapleton-tvs-edith-bunker.html#storylink=cpy

*RIP Jean.*


----------



## valis

ah jeeze....they had a marathon of that show on last weekend....


----------



## pyritechips

They have been running that show here non-stop on DejaVue for years. I classy lady and well casted as the sweet in counterpoint to Archie's sour.


----------



## Drabdr

pyritechips said:


> They have been running that show here non-stop on DejaVue for years. I classy lady and well casted as the sweet in counterpoint to Archie's sour.


:up: last night I did some wiki reading on her, Carroll O'Conner, and his son.

By all accounts, Jane and Carroll had a close working relationship.

I still remember the episode where she didn't know if she loved Archie anymore. Incredible acting.
R.I.P. Jean.


----------



## poochee

Jean Stapleton was also an accomplished writer. I found this article written by her that her fans may be interested in.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/guideposts/letting-god-be-the-judge_b_3378212.html?utm_hp_ref=religion


----------



## eggplant43

> He was kind of like Willy Wonka, if Wonka had combined his passion for chocolate with social justice. Or as the headline in Haaretz puts it: "Mott Green, Jewish anarchist chocolatier, dies aged 47." Green was born David Friedman and grew up in Staten Island, but he gave up the idea of a middle-class lifestyle in the US to live in the jungle of Grenadaand then went on to create a sustainable chocolate company with the unprecedented mission of benefiting the locals. Green died after being electrocuted repairing his (solar-powered) cooling equipment, reports Caribbean 360.


http://www.newser.com/story/169340/anarchist-chocolatier-mott-green-dead-at-47.html


----------



## valis

miller barber.....grew up watching him golf.....


----------



## ekim68

Geraldine Hoff Doyle, also known as 'Rosie the Riveter,' dies at 86



> Doyle, who was 86, took an industrial job at the age of 17- as many women at the time did- to support the war effort.


----------



## poochee

RIP Rosie.


----------



## eggplant43

> James Gandolfini, the New Jersey-bred actor who delighted audiences as mob boss Tony Soprano in The Sopranos has died following a massive heart attack in Italy, a source told the Daily News.


http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/james-gandolfini-dead-51-article-1.1377435


----------



## valis

holy crap.....just watched two movies with him (killing them softly and be cool) literally this past two weeks.....never saw the soprano's, but holy cow.....

r.i.p. james, and thanks for all you gave.


----------



## poochee

So young to die. RIP James.


----------



## valis

slim whitman

had no clue he was 90.....


----------



## franca

RIP Rosie.


----------



## valis

Paul Lorieau

non-Habitants may not recognize this name, but he rang a HUGE bell with me, and one that I've touched on in these forums before:



> At the beginning of Game 3 of the 2006 NHL Western Conference Semi-Finals (as was earlier said the Western Conference Finals between the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim and the Oilers, he sang only a few lines of "O Canada" before letting the audience sing the rest of the song without him.


absolutely loved that.....let the fans sing......:up:


----------



## Drabdr

The world goes quiet, with the loss of Dr. Amar Bose.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/13/b...c-engineer-and-inventor-dies-at-83.html?_r=1&

What a combination of creator, engineer, and businessman. He help advance engineering to improve the quality of the sound produced by speakers.

He will be missed.


----------



## valis

indeed.....he was to sound (almost) what Tesla was to electricity......


----------



## poochee

Drabdr said:


> The world goes quiet, with the loss of Dr. Amar Bose.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/13/b...c-engineer-and-inventor-dies-at-83.html?_r=1&
> 
> What a combination of creator, engineer, and businessman. He help advance engineering to improve the quality of the sound produced by speakers.
> 
> He will be missed.


RIP


----------



## poochee

*Pioneering journalist Helen Thomas dies at 92*

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/pioneering-journalist-helen-thomas-dies-92

RIP Helen.


----------



## valis

ah, crap......loved this guy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Farina


----------



## eggplant43

He had class.


----------



## valis

he did......I'm trying to think of a movie I didn't like him in, and I'm just drawing a blank......loved him in 'Get Shorty' and 'Snatch'.......


----------



## Netghost56

Liked him on Law and Order.


----------



## eggplant43

Age 74:


----------



## valis

ah, jesus....I was talking about him yesterday with my boss at work, who is a HUGE Cale fan (hates Clapton, though)......

The Man upstairs is beginning to acquire one heckuva band.


----------



## poochee

*Lindy Boggs Dead: Former Rep. Dies At 97 *
07/27/13 01:31 PM ET EDT AP



> Boggs, who later served three years as ambassador to the Vatican during the Clinton administration, died of natural causes at her home in Chevy Chase, Md., according to her daughter, ABC News journalist Cokie Roberts.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/27/lindy-boggs-dead-dies_n_3663330.html


----------



## poochee

*Lois DeBerry Dead: Longtime Tennessee Lawmaker Dies At 68 *
By LUCAS L. JOHNSON II 07/28/13 05:46 PM ET EDT AP



> First elected in 1972, DeBerry was the longest-serving member of the state House of Representatives. Nationwide, only two other female lawmakers elected in 1972 are still serving, according to the National Conference of State Legislatures.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/28/lois-deberry-dead_n_3668129.html


----------



## ckphilli

Very sad. Very good man here. RIP Kidd Kraddick...

http://www.dallasnews.com/entertain...dead-at-53-how-he-changed-radio-in-dallas.ece


----------



## valis

yup....RIP indeed......


----------



## Drabdr

ckphilli said:


> Very sad. Very good man here. RIP Kidd Kraddick...
> 
> http://www.dallasnews.com/entertain...dead-at-53-how-he-changed-radio-in-dallas.ece





valis said:


> yup....RIP indeed......


I'm glad you guys mentioned that. I didn't know if anyone here heard of the guy outside of DFW.

I typically listen to the classic rock, but having teenagers, , I listen to 106.1 sometimes. Although, Kidd was around since I was in High School.

He was a really neat guy. I had heard of his charities, but until I've been listening to all the phone calls and FB posts, I didn't know how many people he had really helped. And helped not just the last couple of years, but people he has been helping (many off-camera; not known to the public) his whole life. For two days people have been calling in about how his death has affected them. The calls have been non-stop, all different people (of different ages), and to be honest, all pretty touching stories.

One time I listened to his show, was after a weekend he hosted the Charlie Sheen show traveling through. It was hilarious. Kidd was always so professional and organized, and... well... the Sheen show was completely opposite of that.  Someone asked him "why did you host it?" He said "because my fans would expect me to. Pass up an opportunity to host the Charlie Sheen Show"?

R.I.P. to him; and sympathies to his family and co-workers.


----------



## Netghost56

He was actually broadcast as far as Shreveport. My gf mentioned his passing, she listened to him regularly.


----------



## Drabdr

Netghost56 said:


> He was actually broadcast as far as Shreveport. My gf mentioned his passing, she listened to him regularly.


Thanks for mentioning that. I didn't know that.

92.5 with Bo and Jim (been around since... dirt) had a memorial show this morning too.


----------



## ckphilli

Drabdr said:


> Thanks for mentioning that. I didn't know that.
> 
> 92.5 with Bo and Jim (been around since... dirt) had a memorial show this morning too.


I listened to him every morning on the way to work down here close to New Orleans. He was so giving Brad. Aside from "Kidds kids" he also did things on the show around Christmas for families that were falling on hard times, and also different times throughout the year. He probably did more than any of us know. It's such a shame to lose anyone, but someone with a heart like this really stings.


----------



## Drabdr

ckphilli said:


> I listened to him every morning on the way to work down here close to New Orleans. He was so giving Brad. Aside from "Kidds kids" he also did things on the show around Christmas for families that were falling on hard times, and also different times throughout the year. He probably did more than any of us know. It's such a shame to lose anyone, but someone with a heart like this really stings.


Have you been listening? They've been tearing me up. These people calling in that no one on the show knew about, situations they Kidd had made happen; men in their 40's-50's in tears about how he helped them during Christmas. 

There are some really, really great people out there that do some amazing things most people don't even know.


----------



## valis

bud day.....true hero


----------



## ckphilli

Drabdr said:


> Have you been listening? They've been tearing me up. These people calling in that no one on the show knew about, situations they Kidd had made happen; men in their 40's-50's in tears about how he helped them during Christmas.
> 
> There are some really, really great people out there that do some amazing things most people don't even know.


No, the live show didn't come on until 7 today and I get to work earlier than that. I intentionally didn't put it on that station, don't want to get choked up while I'm working. But I'm not surprised a bit to see your post.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> bud day.....true hero


What a neat guy. R.I.P.


----------



## Drabdr

ckphilli said:


> No, the live show didn't come on until 7 today and I get to work earlier than that. I intentionally didn't put it on that station, don't want to get choked up while I'm working. But I'm not surprised a bit to see your post.


From the Small world category...

We were chatting about this, and I find out that one of the guys here worked at the radio station when Kidd started out around here. They used him for the prank calls and all. 

He holds Kidd in very high regards, and says he really was a cool guy on and off the air.


----------



## valis

Drabdr said:


> What a neat guy. R.I.P.


check out that salad bar? One of the highest decorated vets period....


----------



## poochee

valis said:


> bud day.....true hero


May he rest in peace.


----------



## poochee

ckphilli said:


> Very sad. Very good man here. RIP Kidd Kraddick...
> 
> http://www.dallasnews.com/entertain...dead-at-53-how-he-changed-radio-in-dallas.ece


Never heard of him before. Great guy, may he RIP.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> check out that salad bar? One of the highest decorated vets period....


Yea. I did. :up: Man... I would have paid good money to sit and hear him talk about life. He could teach us so much.


----------



## valis

Drabdr said:


> Yea. I did. :up: Man... I would have paid good money to sit and hear him talk about life. He could teach us so much.


still can......great read, mandated reading in our history of warfare class.....

http://www.amazon.com/Return-Honor-George-E-Day/dp/0912173165


----------



## valis

Eileen Brennan......


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Eileen Brennan......


Impressive filmography. Private Benjamin...


----------



## valis

I totally remember her from Clue.......but I loved, loved that flick.....


----------



## poochee

*Eydie Gorme, singer of classic popular songs and Latin tunes, dies in Las Vegas at 84*
By Associated Press, Published: August 10

LOS ANGELES  Eydie Gorme, a popular nightclub and television singer as a solo act and as a team with her husband, Steve Lawrence, has died. She was 84.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...215-11e3-8294-0ee5075b840d_story.html?hpid=z4

RIP Eydie.


----------



## ekim68

I remember the 'Steve and Eydie Show' on TV.....I know I'm showing my age but I thought they were Cool....

R.I.P. Eydie.....


----------



## Drabdr

Lee Thompson young...

A very talented man, but I guess life became too much for him. Gone at 29.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Thompson_Young

R.I.P.


----------



## valis

one of my favorite authors:

http://www.chron.com/entertainment/article/Elmore-Leonard-dies-at-87-4745555.php?cmpid=hpbn


----------



## poochee

*Marian McPartland, Jazz Piano Legend, Dead At 95 *

http://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/marian-mcpartland-jazz-piano-legend-dead-at-95.php

One of my favorites. RIP Marian.


----------



## eggplant43

She was a hep cat.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/24/a...rs-the-radio-host-marian-mcpartland.html?_r=0


----------



## dotty999

Drabdr said:


> Lee Thompson young...
> 
> A very talented man, but I guess life became too much for him. Gone at 29.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Thompson_Young
> 
> R.I.P.


a waste of a young life and so sad that he couldn't find a way to deal with it


----------



## Drabdr

dotty999 said:


> a waste of a young life and so sad that he couldn't find a way to deal with it


True Dotty. His is one of my daughters favorite shows. She was upset about it.


----------



## dotty999

I can understand how she felt, when you're a great fan of someone you look up to them and expect them always to be around so it must have been a shock for her, I remember feeling the same when John Denver died,he has been a terrible loss to the music industry for sure


----------



## poochee

*Julie Harris, Broadway star, dies at 87*
By MARK KENNEDY
 Aug. 24 9:02 PM EDT



> NEW YORK (AP)  Julie Harris, one of Broadway's most honored performers, whose roles ranged from the flamboyant Sally Bowles in "I Am a Camera" to the reclusive Emily Dickinson in "The Belle of Amherst," died Saturday. She was 87.
> 
> Harris died at her West Chatham, Mass., home of congestive heart failure, actress and family friend Francesca James said.


http://bigstory.ap.org/article/julie-harris-broadway-star-dies-87

RIP Julie.


----------



## Drabdr

dotty999 said:


> I can understand how she felt, when you're a great fan of someone you look up to them and expect them always to be around so it must have been a shock for her, I remember feeling the same when John Denver died,he has been a terrible loss to the music industry for sure


:up:

All the more tough that he took his own life.


----------



## eggplant43

_I was watching a "Frost Interview" on Al Jazerra America last night and thinking he didn't look very healthy._

http://www.newser.com/story/173528/famed-nixon-interviewer-david-frost-dies.html


----------



## valis

tommy morrison finally succumbed to HIV......hopefully he's in a happier place now, as he lived one whale of a life....little side note, every time I head up to see my pop in NW Arkansas, always go through Gravette and check out his house...


----------



## valis

one of my favorite authors:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederik_Pohl


----------



## dotty999

David Jacobs

a great presenter especially of his early show Juke Box Jury which was a great hit


----------



## Netghost56

valis said:


> one of my favorite authors:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederik_Pohl


LOVED this guy. The Space Merchants and The Merchants' War were my inspiration for my novel.

RIP


----------



## ekim68

Ray Dolby, 80, dies at home in San Francisco

I remember my first tape machine and it had a Dolby switch....R.I.P. Ray....


----------



## ekim68

It surprises me that Boxers could make it to 70 years of age...R.I.P. Ken.....

Former champ Ken Norton dies


----------



## valis

man, just the fact that those three (ali, norton, foreman) are still around, that says something about those boys.....

RIP indeed, Kenny.


----------



## valis

tom clancy

that just stinks.


----------



## eggplant43

> Author Tom Clancy, whose novel, "The Hunt for Red October" propelled him to fame, fortune and status as a favorite storyteller of the American military, has died, according to sources with his publisher and family. He was 66.


http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/02/us/tom-clancy-obit/


----------



## valis

look up, Bruce....


----------



## eggplant43

Boy, you're good!


----------



## eggplant43

> Vo Nguyen Giap, the Vietnamese general who masterminded victories against France and the US, has died aged 102.
> 
> His defeat of French forces at Dien Bien Phu in 1954 effectively ended French colonial rule in the region.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-24402278


----------



## valis

Scott Carpenter, second American to orbit Earth, original Mercury 7 astronaut.

There is now 1 living Mercury 7 astronaut, John Glenn.


----------



## eggplant43

> Veteran character actor Ed Lauter, whose long, angular face and stern bearing made him an instantly recognizable figure in scores of movies and TV shows during a career that stretched across five decades, died Wednesday. He was 74.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2013/10/16/veteran-character-actor-ed-lauter-dies/2997877/


----------



## Netghost56

That guy was like a Lite version of R. Lee Ermey. Played a coach quite often.

RIP


----------



## eggplant43

> Lou Reed, a massively influential songwriter and guitarist who helped shape nearly fifty years of rock music, died today. The cause of his death has not yet been released, but Reed underwent a liver transplant in May.


http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...d-leader-and-rock-pioneer-dead-at-71-20131027


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...d-leader-and-rock-pioneer-dead-at-71-20131027


RIP


----------



## eggplant43

> After leaving the Velvet Underground in 1970, Lou Reed went to work for his dad's accounting firm as a typist. If he had never played a note of music again in his life, the four albums he made with the Velvets would be enough to establish him as one of rock's leading songwriters and visionaries. Fortunately for him, and for us, he made decades' worth of uncompromising music. (Actually, there were a few compromises along the way, but some of them are worthwhile too.) Here's twenty essential tracks from the great Lou Reed, rock & roll animal and legendary heart.


http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/20-essential-lou-reed-tracks-20131027


----------



## valis

RIP, my friend.


----------



## valis

this needs to be here.

http://gawker.com/lou-reed-in-pictures-1453006013


----------



## valis

Todd Christenson

man, as a bronco fan, I detested this guy......great player.


----------



## ekim68

I just read about this. Local boy from our town...R.I.P. Todd....


----------



## valis

didn't know he was from Oregon.....I'll detest him a lot less now.


----------



## eggplant43

> Sylvia Celeste Browne, a well-known psychic and author, died Wednesday at Good Samaritan Hospital in San Jose at the age of 77, according to an announcement on her website.


http://www.mercurynews.com/nation-world/ci_24567215/psychic-sylvia-browne-dies-san-jose-at-77


----------



## Netghost56

Even though she really didn't pan out as a psychic my grandmother and I read her books. They're pretty good.


----------



## buffoon

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-25249520

A great loss to humankind, Nelson Mandela has completed his journey.

Leaves an enormous gap.


----------



## eggplant43

One of my heroes. He will be missed by the world.


----------



## poochee

May he RIP.


----------



## ekim68

He was a hero indeed. R.I.P. Nelson...


----------



## valis

buffoon said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-25249520
> 
> *A great loss to humankind, Nelson Mandela has completed his journey.*
> 
> Leaves an enormous gap.


as usual, Derek, I cannot even begin to come close to describing my feelings better than you have written, so I will leave it.


----------



## pyritechips

Belatedly:

*Cliff Chadderton of War Amps dies at 94*

I always loved his War Amps programs highlighting Canadian doings upon the battlefields of Both world wars. They were valuable lessons not available in any history or text book. Another Canadian giant has passed into history. Thank you, Cliff, for putting a human face on the horrors of war. You were, and still are, a bigger man than I.


----------



## eggplant43

> Peter O'Toole, the charismatic actor who achieved instant stardom as Lawrence of Arabia and was nominated eight times for an Academy Award, has died, his agent said Sunday. He was 81.


http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/lawrence-arabia-star-peter-otoole-dead-81-21226433


----------



## poochee

Peter, RIP.


----------



## Drabdr

Tom Laughlin, the legendary Billy Jack, has passed away. I always enjoyed watching his movies; watching people fight against bullies. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Netghost56

RIP Joan Fontaine. Maid Marion to Errol's Robin.


----------



## poochee

Joan was a great actress. May she RIP.


----------



## Drabdr

"For the Good Times"....

As a kid I heard Ray Price and fell in love with his music. He seemed like he represented what music should be.

Ray, may you Rest In Peace.


----------



## valis

indeed......:up:


----------



## buffoon

With father gone, M. Kalashnikov's millions of children live on


----------



## valis

Indeed....a not too shabby engineer.....


----------



## valis

phil everly......that stinks, I met him a few times....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phil_Everly


----------



## poochee

*
Heroic teen's death draws outpouring of love, support*
John Bacon, USA TODAY 4:45 p.m. EST January 12, 2014
_Sam Berns, whose rare premature aging condition was featured in an HBO documentary, has died._



> A football team owner, a world-renowned medical researcher and a lot of regular folks are expressing their love and respect for Sam Berns, the teen who on Friday lost his well-publicized battle against the premature aging disease progeria.
> 
> Berns, whose story was chronicled in an HBO documentary last year, died of complications from the disease, the Progeria Research Foundation said this weekend.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/01/12/sam-berns-dies-premature-aging/4439661/


----------



## ekim68

The Professor from Gilligan's Island passed away yesterday, R.I.P. Russell Johnson. Here are a few of his inventions on the TV show that a few of us may remember...


----------



## poochee

RIP Russell.


----------



## Drabdr

Pete Seeger passes at 94. What a legend.


----------



## valis

what a life......RIP indeed.

how's the weather, Brad? _just_ starting to sleet down here...decided to wait until everyone showed up, I guess. At least Le Twit's school was cancelled last night.


----------



## poochee

RIP Pete.


----------



## ekim68

Drabdr said:


> Pete Seeger passes at 94. What a legend.


Another one of my Heroes and his message was Peace and Equality....Odd concepts nowadays I suppose...R.I.P. Pete...


----------



## ekim68

I've been reading a bit on Pete today and I forgot about all of the Children Songs that he wrote...What a treasure he was...


----------



## eggplant43

http://www.latimes.com/obituaries/la-me-maximilian-schell-20140202,0,871626.story?track=rss


----------



## eggplant43

> Academy Award-winning actor Philip Seymour Hoffman has died at age 46, multiple media outlets reported citing law enforcement officials.
> 
> In late May, Hoffman finished a 10-day stint in a rehab program for a drug problem that included snorting heroin.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2014/02/02/philip-seymour-hoffman-dead/5162669/


----------



## valis

ah jeeze......loved both of those guys, but REALLY dug Hoffman......one of my all-time favorites.....period....

man that sucks. RIP both of you wonderful actors.

And I hope that the Rule of Three goes with them.....


----------



## valis

Ralph Kiner, HOF player and broadcaster

http://espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/story/_/id/10414280/new-york-mets-icon-ralph-kiner-died-age-91


----------



## poochee

*Shirley Temple Black, actress and diplomat, dies at 85*
By Claudia Levy, Tuesday, February 11, 3:05 AM



> Shirley Temple Black, the former child star and diplomat whose films in the 1930s cheered Depression-weary moviegoers and made her the most famous little girl in the world, died Monday night at age 85 of undisclosed causes.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...b99f88-930c-11e3-83b9-1f024193bb84_story.html

RIP Shirley.


----------



## ekim68

"On the good ship Lollipop" R.I.P. Shirley....


----------



## hewee

She was a great one I love watching growing up.


----------



## ekim68

She will be missed by me... So much energy from someone so young, :up:


----------



## valis

Sid Caesar.....loved him in 'it's a mad world'


----------



## poochee

Sid, one of my favorites. May he RIP.


----------



## valis

Jim Fregosi (MLB player/manager) finally succumbed to his stroke.....

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/10454930/former-major-league-manager-jim-fregosi-71-dies


----------



## Cookiegal

Ralph Waite, our beloved Poppa Walton, passed away yesterday.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/waltons-patriarch-ralph-waite-dies-85-22510150

Goodnight John. Goodnight Ralph.


----------



## valis

Goodnight indeed......I never got into that show; however sis did, and I watched more than my share through her.


----------



## poochee

RIP Ralph.


----------



## eggplant43

> Garrick Utley, a former anchor for NBC News who for many years was one of a rare breed in television news reporting, a full-time foreign correspondent, died Thursday night at his home in Manhattan. He was 74.


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/22/b...nd-foreign-correspondent-dies-at-74.html?_r=0


----------



## poochee

> LONDON (AP)  Alice Herz-Sommer, believed to be the oldest-known survivor of the Holocaust, died Sunday morning in London at age 110, a family member said.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/02/23/oldest-holocaust-survivor-dies/5758061/


----------



## valis

ahhh man......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harold_Ramis


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> ahhh man......
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harold_Ramis


Impressive resume. He will be missed. :up:


----------



## ekim68

Huge Fan of Egon.....R.I.P. Harold....


----------



## HOBOcs

.... now ...who ya going to call?


----------



## poochee

*Boy who was Detroit police chief for a day dies*
Ann Zaniewski and Eric D. Lawrence, Detroit Free Press
_ Jayvon Felton, who suffered from a cancer of the blood, was city's honorary top cop._

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/02/25/boy-honorary-police-chief-dies/5802047/


----------



## buffoon

Dang, I nearly went to a concert last year and then postponed. Too late

Paco de Lucia

.......one of the world's finest, also put Jazz into Flamenco (kind of).


----------



## valis

oh wow.....got a friend who is a HUGE fan of his....pretty sure Mike is as well.....


----------



## buffoon

yeah, that hurts. Certainly me. 

Fortunately got to see him over 20 years ago but felt it might be time for a re-visit.

Well, getting bowled over on a beach, I guess one could do worse. So if I get the choice when my number comes..................., not Cancun though, thanks.


----------



## ekim68

One of my all time favorites....R.I.P. Paco....Wish I could have had a chance to see him....Thank goodness for YouTube being there to show his magic fingers....


----------



## TulsaRose

Cartoon tribute to Harold Ramis...really special.


----------



## TulsaRose

*'Godfather' of Helvetica font dies at 84*


----------



## eggplant43

> The legendary American actor Mickey Rooney has died at the age of 93, reports TMZ. His health had been poor for the last few years. An equally accomplished singer, and actor of drama and comedy, Rooney was one of the first true box office stars of the golden age of Hollywood. His death has been attributed to natural causes.


http://www.sfgate.com/entertainment/heavy/article/Mickey-Rooney-Dies-at-Age-93-5381342.php


----------



## ekim68

Wow, he made it to 93....R.I.P. Mickey...


----------



## poochee

RIP Mickey.


----------



## dotty999

Bob Geldof's daughter Peaches passed away today


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> Bob Geldof's daughter Peaches passed away today


Sad, so young.


----------



## HOBOcs

Rubin Hurricane Carter 05/06/1937 - 04/20/2014 
BOB Dylan - Hurricane


----------



## poochee

May he RIP.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Jack....What a run in 1977.....

Hall of Fame coach Jack Ramsay dies


----------



## eggplant43

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/british-actor-bob-hoskins-dies-71-23528205


----------



## valis

RIP, Mr. Hoskins.....loved about every movie you made......


----------



## dotty999

very sad news, a great actor and character, unusual to have passed from pneumonia unless there was an underlying cause


----------



## Cookiegal

Efrem Zimbalist Jr. has passed away at the age of 95.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efrem_Zimbalist,_Jr.


----------



## poochee

Efrem, one of my favorites. May he RIP.


----------



## valis

one of my boyhood heroes:

Bill Dana here and here.

second link has some of the planes he had tested.....talk about the Golden Age of test flight.....


----------



## valis

swiss artist H. R. Giger.....loved his work.


----------



## valis

Maya Angelou......loved a lot of her work.....


----------



## poochee

RIP Maya.


----------



## eggplant43

A great loss, what a voice.


----------



## poochee

Jun 4, 3:46 PM EDT

Last of original group of Navajo Code Talkers dies 
By FELICIA FONSECA 
Associated Press



> FLAGSTAFF, Ariz. (AP) -- The last of the 29 Navajos who developed a code that stumped the Japanese during World War II has died.
> 
> Chester Nez, of Albuquerque, New Mexico, died Wednesday morning of kidney failure, said Judy Avila, who helped Nez write his memoirs. He was 93.


http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-06-04-15-46-35


----------



## valis

Don Zimmer

talk about a baseball life; pretty sure he never collected a check that wasn't related to baseball in some way in his life....and check out below:



> Zimmer met Babe Ruth (in 1947), was a teammate of Jackie Robinson (1954-56) and played for Casey Stengel (1962). He was in uniform for some of the most iconic teams in history: the team that lost the most games ('62 Mets) and the team, including postseason play, that won the most games ('98 Yankees). He was in uniform for the only World Series championship for the Brooklyn Dodgers (1955), one of the most famous World Series home runs (Carlton Fisk's shot in 1975), one of the most famous regular season home runs (Bucky Dent in 1978), the Pine Tar Game (1983), the first night game at Wrigley Field (1988), the first game in Rockies history (1993), and all three perfect games thrown at Yankee Stadium (Don Larsen, David Wells and David Cone).


and mind you, those three perfect games at Yankee Stadium were some 40 _years_ apart.....


----------



## ekim68

That's quite the resume....R.I.P. Don....


----------



## eggplant43

> huck Noll, who led the once pitiful Pittsburgh Steelers into an era of triumph in the 1970s, became the first and still only NFL coach to win four Super Bowls and did it all with a fundamental, no frills style, died at 9:55 p.m. ET Friday night of natural causes at his home in the Pittsburgh suburb of Sewickley, according to Leonard Longo, a forensic investigator for the Allegheny County Office of the Medical Examiner. He was 82.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...urgh-steelers-four-super-bowl-titles/1872383/


----------



## valis

ah, nuts.

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/11091626/hall-famer-tony-gwynn-san-diego-padres-died

was just listening to him last week.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, he wasn't that old....R.I.P. Tony, one of my all time favorites...


----------



## dotty999

Eli Wallach star of The Magnificent Seven


----------



## Drabdr

dotty999 said:


> Eli Wallach star of The Magnificent Seven


98!! Wow.

Now.... if a guy had posted this, I bet "The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly" would be the movie listed!! 

Seriously, it would seem he lived a good full life. I hope that his family took advantage of his wisdom.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Johnny....Fantastic guitarist.....

Blues legend Johnny Winter dies in Switzerland


----------



## valis

saw that this morning.....my boss is not going to be pleased, those two were among his top favorites guitarists ever....

R.I.P. indeed.


----------



## Littlefield

Damn, James Garner dead --legendary actor dies at 86. How I loved The Rockford Files.
RIP "Jimmy Joe Meeker."

http://www.latimes.com/local/obituaries/la-me-james-garner-20140721-story.html


----------



## poochee

He was one of my favorites. RIP James.


----------



## hewee

Too bad because I like him and loved The Rockford Files is my all time TV show.


----------



## Drabdr

The first time I saw him was coming out of the attic at Mindy's house. He annoyed me immensely; then he made me laugh; then, he made me fall in love with him.

I have been a fan ever since. Watching such brilliant acting, mixing dark realism and humor in the same breath, I have hung on every word of his movies. I could not tell anyone what movie is my favorite. Good Will Hunting, Good Morning Vietnam... the list goes on. So much talent; yet, he felt haunted and plagued by demons he could not shake. 

R.I.P. Robin; you will not be forgotton.


----------



## dotty999

I heard the news a short time ago, I'm both shocked and saddened to find he was so troubled that he apparently took his own life, just can't take it in..


----------



## eggplant43

Very well said, Brad.

A light has truly gone out.


----------



## poochee

RIP Robin, we will miss you.


----------



## ekim68

I agree with Bruce, well said Brad...R.I.P. Robin.....You gave me so many memories....


----------



## eggplant43

> Lauren Bacall died Tuesday of complications from a stroke.


http://www.nj.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2014/08/lauren_bacall_rip_1924-2014.html


----------



## ckphilli

Drabdr said:


> The first time I saw him was coming out of the attic at Mindy's house. He annoyed me immensely; then he made me laugh; then, he made me fall in love with him.
> 
> I have been a fan ever since. Watching such brilliant acting, mixing dark realism and humor in the same breath, I have hung on every word of his movies. I could not tell anyone what movie is my favorite. Good Will Hunting, Good Morning Vietnam... the list goes on. So much talent; yet, he felt haunted and plagued by demons he could not shake.
> 
> R.I.P. Robin; you will not be forgotton.


So very sad, he meant so much to so many.


----------



## Drabdr

ckphilli said:


> So very sad, he meant so much to so many.


He really did. I saw a pretty good tweet from Steve Carell, so I went to look at who he follows (mainly cast from The Office).

Pretty much all of them had stories; personal stories, about him.

I saw one from Glenn Close this morning that was an amazing writeup.


----------



## poochee

*Legendary actress Lauren Bacall has died at 89*
Cindy Clark, USA TODAY 8:52 a.m. EDT August 13, 2014

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ctress-lauren-bacall-has-died-at-89/13974973/

RIP Lauren.


----------



## valis

ckphilli said:


> So very sad, he meant so much to so many.


whoa......found this one to be a bit....odd?

http://sfist.com/2014/08/12/koko_the_gorilla_expresses_grief_ov.php


----------



## dotty999

what some folk will do for publicity and to make money


----------



## valis

she did not make it......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joan_Rivers


----------



## poochee

We will miss you Joan. RIP


----------



## dotty999

it's a shock even at her age, thought she would go on forever


----------



## poochee

*Polly Bergen, Versatile Actress, Singer Dies at 84*

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/polly-bergen-versatile-actress-singer-dies-84-25647353

RIP Polly.


----------



## ekim68

I remember her when she was on 
To Tell the Truth

R.I.P. Polly....


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Tim Hauser of Manhattan Transfer....You made beautiful music and one of my favorites:

Shaker Song


----------



## poochee

RIP Tim.


----------



## dotty999

Lynda Bellingham, a lovely talented lady who I will remember with great fondness from when I was quite young and watching the Oxo adverts to later when she became an actress known for her comedy performances, she will be sadly missed for sure here in the UK


----------



## poochee

*Oscar De La Renta Dead: Legendary Fashion Designer Dies At 82*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/20/oscar-de-la-renta-dead_n_6018614.html

RIP Oscar.


----------



## mtzlplex

Bassist Jack Bruce passed on Oct 25, 2014. What a loss to music, the guy could just flat out play.


----------



## ekim68

Half of the 'Click and Clack the Tappet Brothers' has passed away....R.I.P. Tom....

Farewell: Car Talk's Tom Magliozzi left laughing


----------



## Cookiegal

NHL and Montreal Canadiens hockey legend and true gentleman Jean Béliveau has passed away at the age of 83. 

http://www.ctvnews.ca/sports/habs-legend-jean-beliveau-mourned-by-the-hockey-world-1.2130351


----------



## poochee

RIP


----------



## Drabdr

Cookiegal said:


> NHL and Montreal Canadiens hockey legend and true gentlemen Jean Béliveau has passed away at the age of 83.
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/sports/habs-legend-jean-beliveau-mourned-by-the-hockey-world-1.2130351


I saw that yesterday. May he RIP.


----------



## valis

saw that........coming after Quinn, those are two HUGE names......

**taps ice**

**promptly falls over as he forgot he can't iceskate**


----------



## valis

Wow...just heard that no man's name is on the Cup than Beliveau's.....kudos indeed.


----------



## valis

Joe Cocker


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Joe. Lost another one of my favorites...


----------



## valis

I never liked his music, but only a fool would dismiss his talent........


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> I never liked his music, but only a fool would dismiss his talent........


Agreed. The first thing I thought of was John Belushi and Joe Cocker on stage together.


----------



## valis

Mario Cuomo


----------



## HOBOcs

Donna Douglas, TV's Elly May Clampett


----------



## Drabdr

I saw a video of Jimmy when he was inducted into the Country Music Hall of Fame. It was very moving. I'm not sure I've ever met another person who had so much love and passion for music. Performers may come and go; but there will only be one Jimmy Dickens. RIP my friend.


----------



## valis

whoa..did NOT hear about Jimmy...Pop was a huge fan (think he either caught it from or it led to his friendship with the Everly's, but nver got an answer...I know that there was a connection with Boudleaux, but I tend to get lost in the music after that. 

man, that stinks.......thanks for posting this, Brad.


----------



## valis

Stuart Scott. God speed friend. Thanks.


----------



## Guyzer

" Donna Douglas, who played Elly May Clampett on the hit 1960s sitcom The Beverly Hillbillies, has died."

Link: http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/donna-douglas-elly-may-of-the-beverly-hillbillies-dies-at-82-1.2888801

She was the reason a lot of young boys watched the show if you know what I mean.


----------



## Drabdr

Stuart Scott. Anchor with ESPN, succumbed to cancer at 49. But it is clear, he didn't give up; or feel he "lost".

If you get a minute, listen to his ESPY acceptance speech. Incredibly moving. From the speech:

When you die, it does not mean that you lose to cancer. You beat cancer by how you live, why you live, and in the manner in which you live."

RIP; we will carry the torch for you.


----------



## valis

:up:


----------



## Littlefield

Turn your pillow to the cool side and RIP.


----------



## dotty999

Lynsey de Paul, singer songwriter has sadly passed away


----------



## dotty999

well I don't know how that story popped up on my home page as it isn't recent news! The lady passed away in October but the newspaper headlines are dated 6th January!


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Rod Taylor. I remember him in The Birds, Hotel, and The Time Machine...(When I was much younger, after watching Hotel I wanted to walk around with excellent posture just like he did throughout the movie.)


----------



## valis

I remember the birds (freakin terrified me) but I also remember him in Tarantinos Inglorious film.....loved that one.


----------



## Drabdr

Baseball great Ernie Banks has passed away:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernie_Banks

He gets to play on The Great Field of Dreams.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Ernie....Let's play another one...


----------



## HOBOcs

"It's a great day for a ballgame; let's play two!"


----------



## valis

R.I.P. Mr. Cub....howdy to Santo.....


----------



## Drabdr

Growing up in the 70s, I never really had an interest in Star Trek. Until I watched one. I was fascinated with the character of Spock. Leonard Nimoy did such a briliant job of playing a fictional character caught between two worlds; he was wired for logic; but somewhere in the deep recesses of that Vulcan body, there was a tinge of Hear and Soul.

The character spawned Data in STNG, and the representations of the Young Spock in the newest Star Trek movies.

Live Long and Prosper my friend; find your piece on the other side.


----------



## valis

Live Long and Prosper, indeed.


----------



## ekim68

One of my all time favorites....R.I.P. Leonard...


----------



## eggplant43

http://www.blastr.com/2015-2-27/leonard-nimoy-passes-away-age-83


----------



## poochee

May he RIP.


----------



## eggplant43

A wonderful story:


----------



## Littlefield

RIP Leonard Nimoy. He was also a talented photographer. You need to google it as admin would not like that link on this forum.


----------



## ekim68

Good to see you again LF....


----------



## RT

He Was, And Always Shall Be, Our Friend
LLAP


----------



## ekim68

Good to see you around RT....LLAP....


----------



## Drabdr

Jimmy Greenspoon, keyboard and vocalist with Three Dog Night, has passed away.

Reading all the groups he has performed with. It would be easier to exclude those he didn't play with.

A truly great musician. R.I.P.


----------



## poochee

RIP Jimmy.


----------



## valis

well, crap on a shingle.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Pratchett


----------



## DaveBurnett

It was expected though. I got the news via the clacks some time ago that he was ill.
My wife's mother was the same age and also a sufferer and she died some years ago.
Some of the funniest passages from his books are the conversations with Death.


----------



## valis

gent was a genius, no doubt about it.


----------



## ekim68

Soul singer Percy Sledge dies aged 73 

The Man could sing a Love Song....:up: Goodbye Percy....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Soul singer Percy Sledge dies aged 73
> 
> The Man could sing a Love Song....:up: Goodbye Percy....


RIP


----------



## Cookiegal

Sawyer Sweeten, one of the twin boys who played Ray Romano's sons on "Everybody Loves Raymond" took his own life at the young age of 19:

http://www.people.com/article/sawyer-sweeten-dead-everybody-loves-raymond-costars-react-death


----------



## poochee

May he RIP.


----------



## valis

Calvin Peete, aka Tiger Woods 1.0, has passed at 71. This stinks. Helluva golfer, considering he couldn't straight his left arm due to an old break. As the left arm to a right-handed golfer is the engine, yeah, he had some talent.

Did I mention he didn't touch a golf club until his 20's?


----------



## dotty999

Tim, I thought Eldrick Tont Woods was Tiger and Calvin Peete someone else entirely


----------



## valis

Calvin was the first successful black player prior to Tiger. His game was insanely accurate, usually attributed to that broken arm.


----------



## dotty999

I assumed you meant Tiger as you posted aka which in english is also known as - being the same person


----------



## valis

Dotty, I'm guessing you didn't see the '1.0' after his name?



> Calvin Peete, *aka Tiger Woods 1.0*,


----------



## dotty999

I did though I have to say I didn't know what it meant, at a guess I'd have said Tiger W is number one, perhaps it gets lost in translation from your country to mine


----------



## valis

Nope. Calvin was Tiger (i.e., successful black golfer) before Tiger was. Everyone has heard of Tiger, not that many Cal.


----------



## dotty999

ah now I get it!


----------



## Deke40

Loosing far too many of these guys.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-32547474


----------



## poochee

Deke40 said:


> Loosing far too many of these guys.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-32547474


May he RIP.


----------



## TulsaRose

'King of the Blues' legend *BB King* dies in Las Vegas, age 89


----------



## valis

Man, what a life.....the thrill is now gone indeed.


----------



## Deke40

I tried to post this at 2:30 this morning and couldn't find the thread.


----------



## Phantom010

R.I.P. B.B. King.


----------



## Drabdr

I think a lot of times we may not necessarily understand or respect the influence that a particular person has on us. I really didn't follow or listen to a lot of B.B.King (which will probably be changing soon). However, the magnitude of his influence and effect can be observed in those that I do know and listen to. And that... is an extremely large audience.

I saw the video Eric Clapton posted on his FB site this morning in tribute to B.B. For a musical legend like Eric to say the things he did about B.B..... reminds us how special are those select few that teach and influence so many. He was always entertaining; not only with his music, but his ability to animate his guitar Lucille, and make it bigger than life.

His style and uniqueness is now gone; they are his own personal treasures that he will take to his grave. But as he was influenced by the blues he heard in his soul; we can now hear his music in those that he influenced.

R.I.P. B.B. You will not be soon forgotten.


----------



## valis

> His style and uniqueness is now gone


you just _know_ I'm going to take umbrage at that one, my friend.......his recordings live on forever. Man, what a career.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> you just _know_ I'm going to take umbrage at that one, my friend.......his recordings live on forever. Man, what a career.


Yes they will. But no one.... no one, can play it like he could.

There are very few 'one of a kinds' in this world. He was one of them.

:up:


----------



## valis

Indeed he was, my friend.......


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. BB King....One of a kind who influenced so many....


----------



## poochee

Rip BB.


----------



## valis

Dean Potter. RIP, you crazy son of a gun........

Yes, he is tightroping about 2k' above Yosemite. It worked for him.


----------



## Drabdr

John Nash, brilliant Nobel Prize winner, and his wife, lost in a car accident:

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-32865248

Russell Crowe, who played Nash in the movie A Beautiful Mind, tweeted this:

@russellcrowe: "Stunned...my heart goes out to John & Alicia & family.
An amazing partnership. Beautiful minds, beautiful hearts."

May you two rest in peace. Dr. And Mrs. Nash, you not only had a profound influence on the world, but to each other.


----------



## valis

I really, really hope they find peace. Those two have at least earned that. RIP and peace unto you both.


----------



## Drabdr

Anna Meara, wife of Jerry Stiller, passed surrounded by family:

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/tv/showtracker/la-et-st-anne-meara-death-20150524-story.html

Married for 61 years, they raised a son to be a popular comedic actor Ben Stiller.

Thanks for all the laughs.


----------



## poochee

RIP Anna.


----------



## ekim68

As you probably know, Christopher Lee passed away this last week and R.I.P. Mr. Lee. Just ran across This and what a life he had.....


----------



## poochee

RIP Christopher.


----------



## Phantom010

I really liked that actor. I've seen many of his movies, but I remember him the most in the James Bond movie "The Man with the Golden Gun", as Francisco Scaramanga.

RIP


----------



## valis

Dick Van Patten.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick_Van_Patten

loved his stuff, especially anything he did with Mel Brooks.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Dick......Just to look at him made me smile...


----------



## valis

He did have that talent, yes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Patrick Macnee (The Avengers) passed away at the age of 93:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rick-Macnee-dies-home-California-aged-93.html


----------



## valis

Ah, jeeze. They had a run of those on down here a few months ago, I turned Nate onto them....that is a solid life though.


----------



## poochee

RIP Patrick.


----------



## DaveBurnett

They'll have to find another actor instead!! 

Hero of my youth!!


----------



## ekim68

Chris Squire passed away a couple days ago and he was one of my inspirations on Bass guitar. R.I.P. Chris......

(One of my favorites with him and Yes..)

Roundabout


----------



## Drabdr

Star in the hit movie "Can't buy Me Love", Amanda Peterson has passed under what appears to be ambiguous circumstances:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amanda_Peterson#Illness_and_death










From the Wiki Link:



> TMZ reports that Peterson's father said, "She had some illness and a sleep apnea problem that may have contributed." Peterson had battled pneumonia, sinusitis and sleep apnea for over two years after living in a home filled with mold.


Odd... we lost Brittany Murphy to toxic mold also:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...lled-by-toxic-mold-says-mother_n_1157795.html

Way too young. Sympathy to Amanda's family.


----------



## valis

Nuts to this.

Kenny Stabler

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Stabler


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Kenny....One of the Great Personalities of the Game....


----------



## valis

I hope this isn't a 'comes in threes' type of deal.

Omar Shariff, one helluva an actor and an even better contract bridge player.


----------



## pyritechips

Jules, you showed so much promise. I cheered like a little boy when you got P9 last year.

http://www.planetf1.com/driver/3213/63393/Bianchi-passes-away


----------



## TulsaRose

Frank Gifford Dies: NFL Hall of Famer, Sportscaster and Husband of Kathie Lee Gifford Was 84

*Eonline article*


----------



## valis

grew up watching him and Dandy Don give Howie the business on Monday Nights. RIP Frank.


----------



## valis

also, just as an FYI for those who didn't know him as a player; he _still_ holds records for the New York Giants.


----------



## valis

Buddy Baker, NASCAR driver and commentator.


----------



## poochee

RIP Frank.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Frank Gifford....One of the best athletes and commentators I've ever seen....


----------



## TulsaRose

*'Deadliest Catch' star Tony Lara dead at 50*


----------



## valis

Jusin Wilson, F1 and Indycar driver.

Http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...ris-pocono-track-airlifted-hospital/32238561/


----------



## eggplant43

Oliver Sacks, the neurologist and acclaimed author who explored some of the brain's strangest pathways in best-selling case histories like "The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat," using his patients' disorders as starting points for eloquent meditations on consciousness and the human condition, died on Sunday at his home in Manhattan. He was 82.

The cause was cancer, said Kate Edgar, his longtime personal assistant.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/31/s...d-author-explored-the-brains-quirks.html?_r=0


----------



## eggplant43

Wes Craven, the prolific horror filmmaker behind "A Nightmare on Elm Street" and the "Scream" movies, died Sunday at his Los Angeles home after a battle with brain cancer, according to his representative. He was 76.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-wes-craven-dies-at-76-20150830-story.html


----------



## eggplant43

Dr. Wayne Dyer, the self-help guru whose best-seller "Your Erroneous Zones" was adopted by millions as a guide to better living, has died at 75, his family and publisher said Sunday.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/self-help-pioneer-dr-wayne-dyer-dies-75-n418556


----------



## TulsaRose

Dean Jones, star of 'Love Bug' and other Disney films, dies at 84.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/02/entertainment/dean-jones-dies-disney-feat/index.html


----------



## ekim68

Dean was a major part of my childhood. R.I.P. Dean.........


----------



## TulsaRose

*Martin Milner*, whose wholesome good looks helped make him the star of two hugely popular 1960s TV series, _Route 66 _and _Adam-12_, has died. He was 83.


----------



## TulsaRose

*Judy Carne**, *'Sock It to Me' Girl on 'Laugh-In,' Dies at 76


----------



## poochee

RIP Judy.


----------



## Cookiegal

TulsaRose said:


> *Judy Carne**, *'Sock It to Me' Girl on 'Laugh-In,' Dies at 76


You've linked to an article that you have to log in to be able to read.


----------



## TulsaRose

I didn't log in to anything, Cookiegal, just scrolled down and read the article. There is a Log In button in the top right corner but you don't have to use it.


----------



## Cookiegal

OK, sorry. It looks like I get a page that say you have to log in unless you accept cookies which I never do.


----------



## dotty999

OMG you're not as perfect as I first thought, nice!


----------



## Cookiegal

It's not a mistake to not accept cookies willy nilly silly. 

So there are degrees of perfectness?


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> OK, sorry. It looks like I get a page that say you have to log in unless you accept cookies which I never do.


No need to login. Just use a temp cookie is what you have to do at that web site and maybe reload the page. Been do that for many years. 
Just delete the cookie so they can't track you or return here and then delete the cookie.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, I know I don't have to log in if I accept the cookies but I'm not willing to accept it even temporarily. I don't bother with sites that force me to accept their cookies just so I can view their pages. I understand if you are visiting a commercial site and cookies are needed to find an outlet in your area or to view prices and of course when necessary for logging in to sites you belong to but I find any other use a deceptive and inappropriate practice.


----------



## TulsaRose

*Brad Anderson*, creator of the "Marmaduke" cartoon strip


----------



## eggplant43

Yogi Berra

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/york-yankees-legend-yogi-berra-dies-90/story?id=25437934


----------



## valis

Easily the most successful ball player of all time.....easily. Gonna miss that gent.


----------



## Drabdr

Yogi Berra was a truly great man. Aside from creating a Legend in Baseball, and being recognized as a America Folk-Legend, he also had a very impressive military career, including being part of D-Day. Yogi.... thanks man. RIP.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Yogi.....He was always one of my favorites and I had the pleasure of seeing him play back in 1961....And who could forget his Yogi-isms?


----------



## poochee

RIP Yogi.


----------



## eggplant43

Maureen O'Hara

"Fiery-haired and feisty, Maureen O'Hara could handle anything the world and Hollywood threw at her. Director John Ford punched her in the jaw at a party and John Wayne dragged her through sheep dung - real sheep dung - in "The Quiet Man." In "Miracle on 34th Street" she learned to believe in Santa Claus.

But first and foremost, she always believed in herself."

http://www.startribune.com/maureen-o-hara-spirited-movie-star-dies-at-95/336632611/


----------



## DaveBurnett

Just like my wife that: "Fiery-haired and feisty" 
May she rest.


----------



## valis

Really enjoyed watching her act. Im not a golden oldies movie fan, but really enjoyed wathing her and Loy. Rest in peace indeed.


----------



## poochee

RIP Maureen.


----------



## eggplant43

poochee said:


> RIP Maureen.


Maureen was so good with sassy.


----------



## dotty999

wonderful actress, loved her films


----------



## Skivvywaver

RIP Eggy, we will miss you Bruce. Thank you for helping me when I was going through a very painful time in my life.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Bruce. You will be missed...


----------



## hewee

Just heard he passed away last night. 

Bruce was a great man I am happy to have known a long time and even got to meet him twice.

Wow I got tears from this. I truly will miss him.


----------



## ekim68

hewee said:


> Just heard he passed away last night.
> 
> Bruce was a great man I am happy to have known a long time and even got to meet him twice.
> 
> Wow I got tears from this. I truly will miss him.


You're not alone Harry....


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> You're not alone Harry....


I never knew his wife but I should get a card and mail it to her but think I may have his old address.

Look what he did for so many people and how he went looking all over when I had a heart attack and he had to look around and call others with same last name till he found my dad and he keep calling to see how I was doing.

He truly was a good care person.


----------



## pyritechips

I am devastated . . .


----------



## DaveBurnett

I used to chat with him.
RIP


----------



## dotty999

a nice man, a sad loss to TSG, R.I.P Bruce


----------



## valis

A peaceful soul and human. I hope and believe he has finally found true peace.


----------



## Drabdr

Longtime actor David Canary has passed away.

May he RIP.


----------



## dotty999

I've never heard of him, I assume he was an American, nevertheless, may he rest in peace


----------



## Drabdr

dotty999 said:


> I've never heard of him, I assume he was an American, nevertheless, may he rest in peace


Yes Dotty.
He was on a soap opera for years and was "Candy" on Bonanaza.


----------



## poochee

RIP David.


----------



## dotty999

Drabdr said:


> Yes Dotty.
> He was on a soap opera for years and was "Candy" on Bonanaza.


Thanks! I used to watch Bonanza but didn't know the characters real names but now I remember him!


----------



## Cookiegal

One of the pioneers and all-time greats of hockey, Dickie Moore, passed away:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dickie_Moore_(ice_hockey)


----------



## poochee

RIP Dickie.


----------



## valis

I remember being thankful he survived his car crash; that made news down in Colorado (for a buncha ********, we enjoy our hockey). Very sorry to see him go, but what a life he had.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Trapper John....You gave me great memories....

Wayne Rogers


----------



## DaveBurnett

Indeed. That program was big over here so I can only imagine how popular it was over there.
Doesn't it hold the record for being the longest single run??


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Natalie Cole. The World has lost a Beautiful Voice....


----------



## poochee

May she RIP.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Natalie


----------



## TulsaRose

*Legendary Artist David Bowie Dies at 69*
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/david-bowie-dead-legendary-artist-854364

R.I.P. Ziggy


----------



## valis

RIP indeed.


----------



## Drabdr

I am of the opinion that given the time, anyone can write one good song in their life. The truly talented write more than one. The legends, produce work across generations.

I remember going to see Labyrinth in the movie theaters. I thought it was quirky, odd, and David Bowie was a pretty strange guy.

I fell in Love with it.

R.I.P., David.


----------



## poochee

RIP David.


----------



## dotty999

I didn't even know he'd been ill battling cancer!


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP David


----------



## HOBOcs

Musician #*DavidBowie* passes at 69 due to Cancer. #*Lazarus* his final farewell. We'll miss him. http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-12494821…


----------



## valis

rough week. Also lost Lawrence Phillips (standout running back at Nebraska, suicide in prison) and Alan Rickman, he of Galaxy Quest and Die Hard fame.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> rough week. Also lost Lawrence Phillips (standout running back at Nebraska, suicide in prison) and Alan Rickman, he of Galaxy Quest and Die Hard fame.


Alan's favorite role for me was in Quigley Down Under. He did such a good job playing a bad guy.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Alan....I'd forgotten that he was in Die Hard and Galaxy Quest. I remember him as Snape over the last bunch of years because I have all of the Harry Potter movies that I've shared with my Grandkids...


----------



## valis

Yup, my favorite of his was Dr. Lazaras from Galaxy Quest.....love that movie.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Alan


----------



## cwwozniak

Anybody remember this David Bowie and Bing Crosby duet from 1977? It was recorded shortly before Bing passed away. Skip to 1:50 for the song itself.


----------



## valis

Yup. That's on my Christmas playlist.


----------



## Drabdr

cwwozniak said:


> Anybody remember this David Bowie and Bing Crosby duet from 1977? It was recorded shortly before Bing passed away. Skip to 1:50 for the song itself.


Did you hear Will Ferrell and John C Reilly cover that? While I think it was somewhat meant in a humorous way, they absolutely nailed it. There are times I can't tell the difference between the two versions.

It's been pretty interesting on Facebook this week how many people from different age groups who have paid their respects to Mr. Bowie. He really was one of a kind.


----------



## cwwozniak

Drabdr said:


> Did you hear Will Ferrell and John C Reilly cover that?


No, I haven't. The tiny internal speaker on my work PC does not do it justice. I'll have to give it a listen at home, tonight.


----------



## Cookiegal

René Angélil, husband and manager of Céline Dion has passed away.

http://www.people.com/article/rene-angelil-dead-celine-dion-husband-dies-of-cancer


----------



## poochee

RIP Rene.


----------



## Drabdr

This was one of my favorite shows as a kid. It takes a real man to work with a grizzly bear everyday. And you never saw him without his signature silver bracelet.

Dan Haggerty has left us at the age of 74. As Grizzly Adams he sought peace in the mountains and among nature. He has now found peace from the crippling effects of Cancer.


----------



## poochee

RIP Dan.


----------



## Cookiegal

Cookiegal said:


> René Angélil, husband and manager of Céline Dion has passed away.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/rene-angelil-dead-celine-dion-husband-dies-of-cancer


Sadly, she also just lost one of her brothers today, just two days after her husband, from a similar type of cancer.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Sadly, she also just lost one of her brothers today, just two days after her husband, from a similar type of cancer.


...


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. René Angélil


----------



## 2twenty2

My deepest sympathies to Céline Dion


----------



## 2twenty2

Glenn Frey, who co-founded the Eagles and with Don Henley became one of history’s most successful songwriting teams with such hits as “Hotel California” and “Life in the Fast Lane,” has died.

Frey was 67 and had been battling multiple ailments. He died Monday. The band’s website says he died in New York.


----------



## dotty999

heard the news earlier, sad indeed, the Eagles were one of my favourite groups, had all their records


----------



## Drabdr

When I was young my brother would taxi me around; he had an incredible stereo in his vehicle. I instantly fell in love with Eagles Live. And when 7 Bridges Road came on, I had just found one of my favorite songs ever.

"There are stars in the southern sky. And if ever you decide you should go,
There is a taste of thyme sweetened honey; Down the Seven Bridges Road."

Glenn Fry 1948-2016


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Glenn....Another one of my favorites....


----------



## poochee

RIP Glenn.


----------



## poochee

News
Jan 19 2016, 10:55 am ET
*Yasutaro Koide, World's Oldest Man, Dies at 112 *
by The Associated Press

TOKYO (AP) - The world's oldest man, a Japanese, died Tuesday at the age of 112 after suffering chronic heart problems, officials said.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/yasutaro-koide-world-s-oldest-man-dies-112-n499501


----------



## valis

Bill Johnson, first American male to win an Olympic gold in the downhill:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Johnson_(skier)


----------



## poochee

RIP Bill.


----------



## valis

I remember where I was watching that gold medal run.......and I lived not far from his old joint in Clackamas, OR.


----------



## Drabdr

Abe Vigoda, star of Barney Miller and The Godfather, has passed away.

What a life, living 94 years. He passed away in his sleep.

RIP, fish.


----------



## poochee

Abe, RIP.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Abe


----------



## 2twenty2

Denise Matthews, Pop Singer Known as Vanity, Dies at 57

Denise Matthews, the singer, model and actress known as Vanity, who toured with Prince in the 1980s before eschewing her wild persona for life as a minister, died on Monday in Fremont, Calif. She was 57.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/17/arts/music/denise-matthews-pop-singer-vanity-prince.html?_r=0


----------



## poochee

RIP Denise.


----------



## valis

two big name authors have passed.

Umberto Eco (Name of the Rose is one of the better mysteries I've read) and Harper Lee, of To Kill A Mockingbird fame.


----------



## poochee

May they rest in peace.


----------



## TulsaRose

*Lee Reherman, 'Hawk' on 'American Gladiators,' Dies at 49*

*Oscar-Winning Actor George Kennedy Dies at 91
*


----------



## poochee

RIP George.


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP George


----------



## 2twenty2

Star Wars: R2-D2 original builder Tony Dyson dies

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35724496


----------



## poochee

RIP Tony.


----------



## dotty999

It's Mother's Day in the UK, sadly my lovely mum is no longer here on earth but in a better place free from pain, remembered and cherished always x


----------



## poochee

She is resting in peace.


----------



## poochee

*Former First Lady Nancy Reagan dead at 94*
03/06/16 11:48 AM-Updated 03/06/16 01:10 PM
By Elisha Fieldstadt and Hasani Gittens

*VIDEO*

Nancy Reagan, one of the most high-profile and influential first ladies of the 20th century, has died. She was 94.

The cause of death was congestive heart failure, according to her rep Joanne Drake, a spokeswoman with the Reagan Library.

http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/nancy-reagan-dead-94

*RIP Nancy*


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP Nancy


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

<3 to Dorothy


----------



## dotty999

aww thanks! x


----------



## Drabdr

Steve Young, author of "Seven Bridges Road", passed away at 73.

May you RIP.


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP Steve


----------



## valis

Rob Ford has passed.

http://gawker.com/rob-ford-has-died-1766372911


----------



## poochee

RIP Rob.


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP Rob


----------



## 2twenty2

Comedian and actor Garry Shandling dies at 66, cause of death unknown - http://news.nationalpost.com/arts/c...y-shandling-dies-at-66-cause-of-death-unknown

LOS ANGELES - Garry Shandling, who as an actor and comedian pioneered a pretend brand of self-focused docudrama with "The Larry Sanders Show," has died.

Los Angeles Police officer Tony Im said Shandling died Thursday in Los Angeles of an undisclosed cause. He was 66.


----------



## poochee

RIP Garry.


----------



## 2twenty2

Oscar-Winning Actress Patty Duke Is Dead at 69 - 
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/oscar-winning-actress-patty-duke-dead-69-n547326

Patty Duke, perhaps best known for winning an Oscar for 1962's The Miracle Worker, in which she played blind and deaf Helen Keller, has died at 69 after a long and acclaimed career


----------



## poochee

RIP Patty.


----------



## Drabdr

I'm not sure when I heard his first song, or which one it was. But I have fallen in love with the music of Merle Haggard. He seems to not just put songs out to entertain, but to also, tell a story.

RIP Merle. Go join the rest of the Musical Legends for a jam session like no other.


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP Merle

A couple of my favorites - Okie from Muskogee, and Mamma Tried


----------



## poochee

RIP Merle.


----------



## 2twenty2

Doris Roberts, Star of 'Everybody Loves Raymond,' Dies at 90

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/doris-roberts-star-everybody-loves-885315


----------



## valis

Ahh, that stinks. One of my favorite movies is Grandma's Boy, and she was awesome in that.


----------



## Cheeseball81

I'm so sad about Doris Roberts. She was great in Everybody Loves Raymond. And yesss!! Grandma's Boy! Oh my God, hysterical movie. When she hid in the room and pretended to be Sophie's ghost. HILARIOUS.


----------



## valis

We just watched that a couple weeks back; my roommate had never seen it. And it's easily one of my favorite comedies.


----------



## dotty999

She was one of my all time favourite actresses who will be sorely missed!


----------



## poochee

One of the best! RIP Doris.


----------



## dotty999

Big shock hearing the very talented Victoria Wood has passed away aged just 62! A wonderful entertainer who will be sorely missed!


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP Victoria


----------



## poochee

RIP Victoria.


----------



## 2twenty2

WWE star Chyna, aka Joan Marie Laurer, 46, found dead in California apartment

http://news.nationalpost.com/arts/w...-laurer-46-found-dead-in-california-apartment


----------



## 2twenty2

BREAKING NEWS: Prince is dead - Body found at Minnesota estate days after he was rushed to hospital with severe flu

- http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Minnesota-days-musician-rushed-hospital.html


----------



## Drabdr

Anyone... can copy someone else's music. It takes a true talent to write, produce, and perform all the great music that Prince has performed.

Prince, thank you for all the great songs that has become permanent memories of my teenage life. R.I.P.


----------



## valis

I've long believe that either he or Willie Nelson are the most prolific American-born songwriters. Didn't care for his music, but sweet jesus could that boy play a guitar. One of more gifted musicians of any generation, again, IMHO.

Peace, and R.I.P.


----------



## poochee

One of my favorites. RIP Prince.

*Remembering Prince: 5 reasons the music legend was one of a kind*

http://www.today.com/popculture/remembering-prince-5-reasons-music-legend-was-one-kind-t87681


----------



## WendyM

This article is the closest I've come to ever crying over any celebrity death:

http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/mourn-prince-however-you-can-for-as-long-as-you-want-1772408338

"It's a full two minutes before you even realize he's there, skulking at the edge of the stage like the Cheshire Cat holding Chekhov's gun. About 90 seconds later, George's son, Dhani, who has been somberly strumming an acoustic guitar and wobbling a bit and hiding behind Tom Petty, gets a crazed, ecstatic, _Awwwww **** _look on his face, and you don't have to wonder what he's looking at."

Yeah. That.


----------



## valis

I love reading Rob Harvilla.....very under-rated author.......


----------



## Drabdr

WendyM said:


> This article is the closest I've come to ever crying over any celebrity death:
> 
> http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/mourn-prince-however-you-can-for-as-long-as-you-want-1772408338
> 
> "It's a full two minutes before you even realize he's there, skulking at the edge of the stage like the Cheshire Cat holding Chekhov's gun. About 90 seconds later, George's son, Dhani, who has been somberly strumming an acoustic guitar and wobbling a bit and hiding behind Tom Petty, gets a crazed, ecstatic, _Awwwww **** _look on his face, and you don't have to wonder what he's looking at."
> 
> Yeah. That.


Man... him playing with all the greats on the stage for While My guitar Gently Weeps...

He just seems to rise two levels above them.

Notice how Prince plays the entire length of the neck; even up into the tiny frets. Wow.


----------



## WendyM

Yeah, that's the thing. If a person doesn't like Purple Rain or Sign of the Times ... you know, whatever. It's the soundtrack of my youth, but it's not for everybody. But I think so SO many people don't understand the talent he had. Multiple instruments, all self taught. And to just step to the front of the stage at a tribute like that and absolutely kill it while the son of the person being honored laughs in glee? Man. That's how it's done.

I'm embarrassed to say how many times I've played "Sometimes it Snows in April" today. Acoustic, quiet, a guitar and a piano, and a song about losing a friend. It's simultaneously comforting and heartbreaking for me on a rainy April day in California when Prince is dead.

Sigh.


----------



## valis

My sis absolutely loves Prince. I've never cared for him, but anyone who thinks he doesn't have mad talent, probably virtuoso level (if there is such a thing as a musical polymath, I'd say he was it), is a loon.


----------



## Drabdr

And we haven't addressed how many great songs he wrote for other people.

When he starts playing Purple Rain at the end of the Purple Rain movie.....it gets me.


----------



## poochee

*Family, Friends Honor Prince In 'Loving Goodbye' At Paisley Park Estate*
April 24, 20161:05 AM ET
Emma Bowman

"Prince's remains have been cremated and their final storage will remain private. We ask for your blessings and prayers of comfort for his family and close friends at this time. The cause of death remains unknown and it will be at least four weeks before we receive the results of the autopsy. An announcement will be made at a future date for a musical celebration."

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...ince-in-loving-goodbye-at-paisley-park-estate


----------



## 2twenty2

Guy Clark dead at 74

http://www.tennessean.com/story/entertainment/music/2016/05/17/guy-clark-dead-74/80932338/


----------



## 2twenty2

60 Minutes' Morley Safer dies at 84

Longtime CBS newsman Morley Safer of "60 Minutes" and Vietnam War reporting fame dies at 84
- http://www.cbsnews.com/news/60-minutes-morley-safer-dies-at-84/


----------



## 2twenty2

Mister Ed star Alan Young, friend of the talking horse, dies aged 96 -

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/tv/2016/...-young-friend-of-the-talking-horse-dies-aged/


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> 60 Minutes' Morley Safer dies at 84
> 
> Longtime CBS newsman Morley Safer of "60 Minutes" and Vietnam War reporting fame dies at 84
> - http://www.cbsnews.com/news/60-minutes-morley-safer-dies-at-84/


RIP Morley.


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> Mister Ed star Alan Young, friend of the talking horse, dies aged 96 -
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/tv/2016/...-young-friend-of-the-talking-horse-dies-aged/


RIP Alan.


----------



## bobs-here

Bert Kwouk... film and tv actor
famous for many roles. including, manservant to pink panther dies, 85.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-36370997


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP Bert


----------



## poochee

bobs-here said:


> Bert Kwouk... film and tv actor
> famous for many roles. including, manservant to pink panther dies, 85.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-36370997


RIP Bert.


----------



## poochee

*May he RIP*

Today 01:45 A.M.
*The Outsized Life of Muhammad Ali*
*By David Remnick*

What a loss to suffer, even if for years you knew it was coming. Muhammad Ali, who died Friday, in Phoenix, at the age of seventy-four, was the most fantastical American figure of his era, a self-invented character of such physical wit, political defiance, global fame, and sheer originality that no novelist you might name would dare conceive him.

http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-...0&spJobID=940374369&spReportId=OTQwMzc0MzY5S0


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Muhammad Ali.....A man who walked the walk who I respected very much...


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP Ali

Float like a butterfly , sting like a bee!


----------



## bobs-here

Ali the icon! what a legend


----------



## valis

Gordie Howe has passed. 2016 stinks so far.


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP Gordie "Mr. Hockey"








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gordie_Howe


----------



## 2twenty2

Anton Yelchin, actor best known for playing Chekov in Star Trek, dies in car crash at age 27 - http://news.nationalpost.com/arts/c...ekov-in-star-trek-dies-in-car-crash-at-age-27


----------



## poochee

RIP Anton.


----------



## valis

rough day in the sports world........

Buddy Ryan

Pat Summitt


----------



## poochee

May they rest in peace.


----------



## 2twenty2

Alvin Toffler, Author of 'Future Shock,' Dies at 87

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/30/books/alvin-toffler-author-of-future-shock-dies-at-87.html?_r=0

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-36670572


----------



## valis

That was a VERY good read, back in the day. Wonder how it holds up; I've not read it since 82 or so......


----------



## 2twenty2

TV, film legend Garry Marshall dies at 81 

Hollywood actor, director, writer and producer Garry Marshall is gone at age 81.

The comedy giant died at 5 p.m. PT Tuesday from complications of pneumonia following a stroke at a hospital in Burbank, Calif., his representative Michelle Bega confirmed to USA TODAY.


----------



## poochee

RIP Garry.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Dennis Green dies at age 67

Dennis Green, who coached the Minnesota Vikings and Arizona Cardinals over 13 NFL seasons, died Thursday night at the age of 67.*


----------



## cwwozniak

*David Huddleston dies at 85*

Most stories about his passing talk about his title role in 'The Big Lebowski,' but I remember him from his role as one of the townsfolk in 'Blazing Saddles.'





*
*


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP David



cwwozniak said:


> Blazing Saddles


One of my favorites


----------



## poochee

RIP David.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Kenny Baker - the actor who played R2D2 from inside its mechanical shell in Star Wars - dies at 83*

http://news.nationalpost.com/arts/c...-its-mechanical-shell-in-star-wars-dies-at-83


----------



## poochee

RIP Kenny.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. John.....


John Ellenby, Visionary Who Helped Create Early Laptop, Dies at 75


----------



## poochee

John, RIP.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Gene.....You helped me laugh many times....


Willy Wonka star Gene Wilder dies


----------



## poochee

Gene, RIP.


----------



## cwwozniak

Thank you for the many laughs. RIP Gene.


----------



## valis

One of funniest actors I've ever seen. Young Frankenstein is easily the funniest movie I've ever seen. Easily. One of the Pink Panthers comes in second, but none shall top Young Frankenstein.

Only good news from this is that he and Gilda are together again. That makes me happy.


----------



## Drabdr

Gene Wilder was a brilliant comic. He was smart enough to deliver laughs on his own; but deliver even more laughs, by surrounding himself with other funny people. The below picture from Young Frankenstein; a tie for my favorite movie (Blazing Saddles).
R.I.P. sir.


----------



## valis

Feldman was a genius in that movie. Apparently he would show up with the hump in a different place, and once Brooks caught on (he was nowhere near the first), it made it into the movie. 

Great, great movie. Wilder was king of the deadpan.

"But I shoot with this one."


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Feldman was a genius in that movie. Apparently he would show up with the hump in a different place, and once Brooks caught on (he was nowhere near the first), it made it into the movie.
> 
> Great, great movie. Wilder was king of the deadpan.
> 
> "But I shoot with this one."


They all were genius, IMO. I cannot believe how much talent was packed into that one silly movie.


----------



## valis

Indeed. Believe it or not, I was in HS when I first saw it (laserdisc, baby, yeaahh!) and I have never laughed so hard at a movie sober. I was quite literally gasping for air, and then that damn 'Putting on the Ritz' skit came on and that was it for me. 

Fast forward 20 years, my newly married wife turned me onto 'Everybody Loves Raymond'. Soon as I saw his father, I dialled that skit up on ol' uncle Internet. She thought it was stupid.

I would like to take this time to remark that I am no longer married to her.


----------



## cwwozniak

valis said:


> Great, great movie. Wilder was king of the deadpan.


I agree "Young Frankenstein" was a great movie. The deadpan delivery was not easy. From what I have read, it took many retakes of some of the shots because Gene would break up in the middle of it.

https://filmschoolrejects.com/23-th...rankenstein-commentary-e48374ac425#.uhh4pp8d0


----------



## Drabdr

cwwozniak said:


> I agree "Young Frankenstein" was a great movie. The deadpan delivery was not easy. From what I have read, it took many retakes of some of the shots because Gene would break up in the middle of it.
> 
> https://filmschoolrejects.com/23-th...rankenstein-commentary-e48374ac425#.uhh4pp8d0


Yes!! I don't recall where I saw it; I think it was part of the outtakes on the DVD I have. But also at the scene at the front door where his fiancé is joining them, the ad-lib humor of Feldman proved too much for all of them. Yet another comic genius... Madeline Kahn.


----------



## poochee

*Female WWII Pilot Is Finally Laid To Rest At Arlington National Cemetery*
September 7, 20161:25 PM ET 
 Camila Domonoske 

World War II pilot Elaine Harmon, who died last year at the age of 95, wanted to be laid to rest with her fellow veterans at Arlington National Cemetery.

And on Wednesday, Harmon's wish was fulfilled - thanks to a dedicated effort by her family and a law passed by Congress.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...y-laid-to-rest-at-arlington-national-cemetery


----------



## poochee

*Shimon Peres, The Last Of Israel's Founding Fathers, Dies At 93*
September 27, 201611:09 PM ET
 Greg Myre 
 Emily Harris 

The last surviving leader of Israel's founding generation, Shimon Peres was a three-time prime minister, the architect of the country's secretive nuclear program and a winner of the Nobel Peace Prize for his efforts to make peace with the Palestinians.

Peres, who died Tuesday at 93 according to Israeli officials, was at the center of recurring Middle East dramas throughout his more than six decades of public life. Still in his mid-20s, Peres was put in charge of securing weapons for the main paramilitary in Israel's 1948 war of independence, and he remained in prominent roles until he stepped down as the country's president in 2014, at age 90.

http://www.npr.org/sections/paralle...e-last-of-israels-founding-fathers-dies-at-93


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP Shimon


----------



## Drabdr

One of the greatest faces of all times in the game of golf. Thanks for the memories. Arnold Palmer, R.I.P.


----------



## ekim68

knucklehead said:


> RIP Shimon


Goodbye Peace Maker.....


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP Arnold


----------



## poochee

*Janet Reno, first female US attorney general, dies at 78*
By Max Blau, CNN
Updated 10:59 AM ET, Mon November 7, 2016

*Story highlights*

Janet Reno was the first-ever state attorney in Florida before going to the Clinton White House
Reno's time in office was also bookended with a pair of major controversies that gripped the country
(CNN)Janet Reno, former US attorney general under President Bill Clinton, died Monday morning following a long battle with Parkinson's disease, her sister Maggy Hurchalla said. She was 78.

Reno, the nation's first-ever female attorney general, served in the Clinton White House from 1993 to 2001.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/07/politics/janet-reno-dies/index.html


----------



## poochee

Nov 10 2016, 11:36 pm ET
*Poet and Singer-Songwriter Leonard Cohen Dies at 82*
by Phil Helsel, Reuters and The Associated Press

*VIDEO*

Musician, poet and author Leonard Cohen, whose works spanned six decades and inspired numerous other artists, has died at the age of 82, his label announced.

"It is with profound sorrow we report that legendary poet, songwriter and artist, Leonard Cohen has passed away," a statement on his Facebook page on Thursday said. "We have lost one of music's most revered and prolific visionaries."

His music label, Sony Music Canada, confirmed the death in a statement. "Leonard Cohen was an unparalleled artist whose stunning body of original work has been embraced by generations of fans and artists alike."

http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/music/poet-singer-songwriter-leonard-cohen-dies-82-n682326


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP Leonard


----------



## Cookiegal

Robert Vaughn (The Man from U.N.C.L.E.) has passed away.  I actually met him in California and he graciously posed for a photo with me.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Robert-Vaughn-83-dies-surrounded-family.html


----------



## poochee

RIP Robert.


----------



## 2twenty2

Florence Henderson, Mom on 'The Brady Bunch,' Dies at 82

Florence Henderson, who wrangled six unruly kids in a blended family on TV's "The Brady Bunch," died Thursday night. She was 82.

Kayla Pressman, Henderson's manager, said the actress died of heart failure surrounded by family and friends in Los Angeles.


----------



## poochee

RIP Florence.


----------



## 2twenty2

Andrew Sachs, Manuel from Fawlty Towers, dies aged 86

Andrew Sachs, the actor best known for playing Manuel the bemused Spanish waiter abused by John Cleese's bullying hotelier in the BBC comedy series Fawlty Towers, has died aged 86.

Cleese led tributes to his co-star, describing him as a "brilliant farceur" and a "sweet, sweet man".


----------



## poochee

Andrew - RIP


----------



## cwwozniak

Loved his Manuel character on Fawlty towers. RIP


----------



## poochee

cwwozniak said:


> Loved his Manuel character on Fawlty towers. RIP


----------



## valis

John Glenn, imho an American hero.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Glenn

And he was the last of the Mercury 7 as well. Nuts.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. John. One of my Heroes.....


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP John


----------



## 2twenty2

Alan Thicke dead at 69 after suffering heart attack while playing hockey

Carleen Donovan, who is a publicist for Thicke's son, singer Robin Thicke, says the Kirkland Lake, Ont., actor died from a heart attack Tuesday in Los Angeles. She had no further details.

Thicke starred in the ABC series "Growing Pains" from 1985 until 1992. He played Dr. Jason Seaver, a psychiatrist and father-knows-best who moved his practice into his home so his wife could return to work as a reporter. Along with his clients, he had three (later four) kids under foot, including his oldest son, Mike, played by breakout heart-throb Kirk Cameron, who served as a constant source of comedic trouble for the family.


----------



## valis

Wow....that was sudden......he's been bombarding the airwaves recently with the 'tax laws' commercials....RIP Alan.


----------



## poochee

Alan, RIP.


----------



## poochee

*RIP ZSA ZSA*

Dec 18 2016, 9:00 pm ET
*Socialite, Hollywood Glamour Queen Zsa Zsa Gabor Dies at 99*
by Tim Stelloh, Molly Roecker and Alex Johnson

*VIDEO*

Zsa Zsa Gabor, the Hungarian beauty queen-turned-nine-times-married Hollywood icon who once served three days in jail for slapping a cop, died Sunday at 99 from a heart attack.

http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/...d-glamour-queen-zsa-zsa-gabor-dies-99-n697606


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP Zsa Zsa


----------



## 2twenty2

Gordie Tapp, Cousin Clem on 'Hee Haw,' Dies at 94

The Canadian funnyman appeared in 90 episodes of the long-running U.S. variety show.

Canadian comic and entertainer Gordie Tapp, best known as the country bumpkin Cousin Clem on Hee Haw, has died. He was 94.


----------



## poochee

Gordie RIP


----------



## 2twenty2

George Michael: Pop superstar dies at 53

The star, who launched his career with Wham! in the 1980s and had huge success as a solo performer, "passed away peacefully" on Christmas Day in Goring, Oxfordshire, his publicist said.

His manager, Michael Lippman, said he had died of heart failure.

Former Wham! bandmate Andrew Ridgeley said he was "heartbroken at the loss of my beloved friend".


----------



## poochee

Michael, RIP.


----------



## 2twenty2

Iconic Star Wars Actress Carrie Fisher Dies at 60: 'She Was Loved by the World and She Will Be Missed Profoundly'

Carrie Fisher, the actress best known as _Star Wars_' Princess Leia Organa, has died after suffering a heart attack. She was 60.

Family spokesman Simon Halls released a statement to PEOPLE on behalf of Fisher's daughter, Billie Lourd:

"It is with a very deep sadness that Billie Lourd confirms that her beloved mother Carrie Fisher passed away at 8:55 this morning," reads the statement.

"She was loved by the world and she will be missed profoundly," says Lourd, 24. "Our entire family thanks you for your thoughts and prayers."


----------



## poochee

Carrie, RIP.


----------



## 2twenty2

Debbie Reynolds dead after suffering reported stroke a day after daughter Carrie Fisher's death

LOS ANGELES - Actress Debbie Reynolds, the star of the 1952 classic "Singin' in the Rain," has died. She was 84.

Her son, Todd Fisher, said Reynolds died Wednesday, a day after the death of her daughter, Carrie Fisher, who was 60.

According to TMZ, Reynolds had been in a Beverly Hills funeral home to discuss interment plans for Fisher when family called 911 to report a possible stroke.

His sister's death was "just too much" for his mother, Todd Fisher said.

"She said, 'I want to be with Carrie'," he said from Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, where Reynolds had just died after being rushed there earlier in the day. "And then she was gone."


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Debbie....Another of my favorites...I read where she died of a Broken Heart...


----------



## poochee

Debbie, RIP.


----------



## JanicePh

Debbie and Carrie rest easy now.


----------



## valis

Mary Tyler Moore has passed......grew up watching her.


----------



## poochee

RIP Mary. One of my favorites.


----------



## 2twenty2

One of mine too! R.I.P. Mary


----------



## cwwozniak

She was one of my favorites as well.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Mary Tyler Moore..... One of my favorites also...


----------



## 2twenty2

Farewell to a Hollywood legend: Sir John Hurt, who starred in The Elephant Man and Harry Potter, dies aged 77

Sir John Hurt, who won Oscar nominations for the Elephant Man and captured the hearts of millions for his roles in Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings, has died.

The star, one of Britain's most treasured actors, died aged 77 at his home in Norfolk after a long battle with pancreatic cancer, it was revealed today.


----------



## poochee

RIP John.


----------



## RT

And now Barbra Hale, well know as "Della Street" on the old Perry Mason series has passed...

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/barbara-hale-dead-perry-mason-secretary-della-street-1201971817/


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Barbara


----------



## poochee

RIP Barbara.


----------



## 2twenty2

Mike Ilitch, owner of Tigers and Red Wings, dies at age 87

It all started with pizza.

Billionaire businessman Mike Ilitch, who founded the Little Caesars pizza empire before buying the *Detroit Red Wings* and the *Detroit Tigers* and who won praise for keeping the professional sports teams in the city as others relocated to new suburban stadiums, has died. He was 87.


----------



## poochee

RIP Mike.


----------



## poochee

*Grammy-winning musician Al Jarreau dies at 76*
Piet Levy, The Milwaukee Journal Sentinel Published 1:24 p.m. ET Feb. 12, 2017 | Updated 17 minutes ago

*VIDEO*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...winning-musician-al-jarreau-dies-76/97823284/

*May he RIP*


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Al


----------



## 2twenty2

WWE Hall of Famer George 'The Animal' Steele dies at 79

WWE Hall of Famer George "The Animal" Steele, known for his green tongue and eating turnbuckle pads, has died, the WWE announced Friday. He was 79.

Steele, whose real name was William James Myers, had spent time in hospice care for parts of the last nine months, announcing on Twitter last spring that he was dealing with "serious health issues."


----------



## poochee

RIP George.


----------



## 2twenty2

Bill Paxton, Versatile 'Big Love,' 'Twister' Actor, Dead at 61

Golden Globe-nominated actor dies following complications from surgery.

Bill Paxton, the veteran actor who starred in _Big Love_ and appeared in films like _Aliens_, _Twister_ and _Apollo 13_, died Saturday following complications from surgery. He was 61.


----------



## poochee

RIP Bill.


----------



## Drabdr

Robert Osborne passed away this week. To me, he WAS TCM. Movies were more than just movies to him; it is Art and Life in living color.

RIP, Robert. Well keep the popcorn fresh for you.


----------



## poochee

RIP Robert.


----------



## cwwozniak

Chuck Berry dead at age 90. Rock & roll music would not be what it is without you.

http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/...r-rock-n-roll-dies-90-missouri-police-n699311


----------



## poochee

RIP Chuck.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

Chuck Barris, 'King of Daytime TV' Who Claimed to Be CIA Assassin, Dead at 87

NEW YORK - Chuck Barris, whose game show empire included "The Dating Game," ''The Newlywed Game" and that infamous factory of cheese, "The Gong Show," died at 87.

Barris died of natural causes Tuesday afternoon at his home in Palisades, New York, according to publicist Paul Shefrin.


----------



## poochee

News
Apr 6 2017, 5:10 pm ET
*Famed Astronaut John Glenn Laid to Rest at Arlington National Cemetery*
by Associated Press

WASHINGTON - The flag-draped casket of John Glenn, the first American to orbit the earth, was covered in plastic to protect it from a steady rain as it was carried on a horse-drawn caisson to his final resting place at Arlington National Cemetery. Later, his widow, Annie, gave a kiss on the cheek to the Marine who presented her with the folded-up flag.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...laid-rest-arlington-national-cemetery-n743546


----------



## valis

Okay, really stupid question; was he actually buried today? It has been four months since he passed. I read this this morning, and still dont have an answer.


----------



## poochee

valis said:


> Okay, really stupid question; was he actually buried today? It has been four months since he passed. I read this this morning, and still dont have an answer.


I found this.
http://www.newsobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article143043569.html


----------



## valis

Thanks, poochers......talk about a compelling reason, eh?


----------



## poochee

Yep.


----------



## cwwozniak

Mr. Warmth, Comedian Don Rickles dies at 90

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2017/04/06/don-rickles-dies-90/100127122/#

His appearances on the Fryers Club Roasts and the Dean Martin Celebrity Roasts were always a big hit with me.


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Don. I always liked that guy! He'd show up in the strangest places, like _I Dream of Jeannie_, _The Twilight Zone_ and other shows ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I forgot that he had his own sitcom show.

http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi1562226969


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, yeah! I do remember watching that one ... Seems like he always made a show better, just by his presence, kinda like a Dom DeLuise-type role ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Guitarist J. Geils Dead at 71

J. Geils Band musician who appeared on rock radio hits "Centerfold," "Freeze-Frame," "Love Stinks" found dead at home

John Warren Geils Jr., better known as J. Geils, the guitarist of the the J. Geils Band, was found dead in his home in Groton, Massachusetts Tuesday. He was 71. Rolling Stone has confirmed Geils' death. According to Groton Police, "a preliminary investigation indicates that Geils died of natural causes."


----------



## valis

I knew something was up when I heard three straight J Geils songs on the commute this morning, ending with Must Of Got Lost. RIP indeed. Great musician AND a racer.


----------



## Gr3iz

Bummer! I remember the first time I saw them with Foghat back in '73 or '74. Excellent show (I think ...)

R.I.P. indeed! Guess I need to listen to some now ...


----------



## poochee

RIP John.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't know why, but all these years I thought the J. was for Jerome ...


----------



## 2twenty2

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/27/entertainment/gregg-allman-obituary/

Gregg Allman, a founding member of the Allman Brothers Band who overcame family tragedy, drug addiction and health problems to become a grizzled elder statesman for the blues music he loved, has died. He was 69.


----------



## poochee

RIP Gregg.


----------



## Gr3iz

There's a helluva blues bash going on somewhere! The Allman boys, B. B. King, Johnny Winter, Janis Joplin ...


----------



## RT

Saw those guys live in the 70's while Duane was there too... and Barry Oakley, Butch Trucks, Dickey Betts..... and yeah TWO drummers, 
The original jam band in my era...those guys played their hits, but jammed with it too...plain to see they were musicians that knew what they doing, esp when they felt like "expanding" one of the hit tunes playing live - the tunes we knew from their recordings... turned it into a session for the audience. It wasn't the first concert I attended, but it was the most memorable in my and the memories of all my friends, still living, who did. 'Twas awesome. Still talk about it when the memory arises!
I wish everyone who appreciates the early years of the band could have been there...

Oddly, the young folks I know (my kids and even their friends) listen to the original stuff and dig it.
That says something to me, Ya'll figure that out and go Eat A Peach 

Sad for me Greg passed on my birthday date, but the Universe has it's own rules....


----------



## valis

Adam West, THE Batman, as far as I am concerned, has passed. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_West


----------



## poochee

RIP Adam.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Adam West, THE Batman, as far as I am concerned, has passed. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_West


Agreed. It was campy, but us kids got to see Batman and Robin in action on the TV.
He also appeared on many other TV shows.

To the Bat Cave!


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Martin....What a fine Actor....

Martin Landau


----------



## RT

Did not know of this til now, I certainly remember him from _Mission Impossible _and _Space 1999.

_


----------



## 2twenty2

George A. Romero, 'Night of the Living Dead' Director, Dies at 77

George A. Romero, who launched the zombie film genre with his 1968 "Night of the Living Dead," died on Sunday, Variety has confirmed. He was 77.

The director died in his sleep following a battle with lung cancer, according to a statement from his manager Chris Roe.


----------



## poochee

RIP Martin and George.


----------



## Cookiegal

Glen Campbell has passed away.

RIP Rhinestone Cowboy.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ell-superstar-entertainer-1960s-70s-dies.html


----------



## poochee

RIP Glen.


----------



## 2twenty2

RIP Glen


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Glen.....What a voice and what a guitar player........


----------



## cwwozniak

R.I.P. Glen.


----------



## Cookiegal

Jerry Lewis has passed away at the age of 91:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-40994864


----------



## valis

Aw, crap.....a great, great man.


----------



## poochee

RIP Jerry. 

You bought joy into many lives.


----------



## 2twenty2

One of my favorite entertainers.

R.I.P. Jerry


----------



## Gr3iz

Bummer! A good man!


----------



## 2twenty2

Playboy founder Hugh Hefner dead at 91

Hefner founded Playboy in 1953 with $600 of his own money and built the magazine into a multimillion-dollar entertainment empire that at its 1970s peak included TV shows, a jazz festival and a string of Playboy Clubs whose cocktail waitresses wore bunny ears and cottontails.


----------



## cwwozniak

I remember buying the magazines in the early 1970s because of all the well written and informative articles.


----------



## dotty999

yea yea, I believe you, thousands wouldn't


----------



## valis

You know, in all honesty, Playboy had some _amazing_ writers show up there. That's where I got my first taste of the likes of Hunter Thompson, Gabriel Garcia Marquez, and Kurt Vonnegut. Then my parents divorced in '79 or so, and it was just the bookmobile every other week.

But truth absolutely told, were it not for stacks of old Playboys I found in my pop's closet, I dunno that I would have found Marquez until college. Thompson and Vonnegut I would have found regardless; those guys are waaaaay up on my lists of favorite authors.


----------



## 2twenty2

Liz Dawn, Coronation Street 'legend' who played Vera Duckworth, dies at 77

Liz Dawn, the Coronation Street actress who played Vera Duckworth in the soap for more than 30 years, has died.

The cast of the ITV show were said to be "heartbroken" at the death of the "true Coronation Street legend" at 77.


----------



## valis

That was a tough week for Coronation Street; her, Tony Booth, and Bobby Knutt.


----------



## poochee

cwwozniak said:


> I remember buying the magazines in the early 1970s because of all the well written and informative articles.


Yeah right.

May he RIP.


----------



## 2twenty2

http://www.tompetty.com/

Rock superstar Tom Petty dies at 66
Petty's death was confirmed by spokeswoman Carla Sacks early Tuesday


----------



## poochee

RIP Tom.


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Robert Yates - NASCAR team owner/engine builder
https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2...s-dies-liver-cancer-nascar-hall-of-fame-2018/
I've never been a Ford fan, but this guy was an icon in the sport.


----------



## poochee

RIP, Robert.


----------



## 2twenty2

John Dunsworth, 'Trailer Park Boys' and 'Haven' Star, Dies at 71


----------



## 2twenty2

Tragically Hip frontman Gord Downie dies at 53

After living with a form of terminal brain cancer for more than a year, Gord Downie, the legendary front man of the Canadian rock band the Tragically Hip, has died at the age of 53.


----------



## RT

Guys and gals, I might be mistaken,but I don't think that Jerry Pournelle has been mentioned here and he should be.
If I missed a post, sorry 'bout that. he passed on September 8, this year.
He was a great sci-fi author and sometimes hooked up with Larry Niven = goodness in print .. also worked in the aerospace industry, so he knew whereof he wrote his fiction... _The Mote in God's Eye, _or _ Lucifer's Hammer _ring a bell?
I know some of you will know him (thinking of you, Tim, here) anyone that's been a sci-fi reader will.

Perhaps the unique thing is that he is credited with the very first published book written on a PC, 1977.


----------



## Gr3iz

RT, I am familiar with that author. I believe I've got some of his works around here somewhere ... Thanks for bringing it to our attention!

R. I. P. Jerry!


----------



## RT

Robert Gilluame
A dry and irreverent, sarcastic, but lovable wit, also did voice over in The Lion King movie, and the Half- Life 2 video game.

_"the first black actor to win comedy Emmys for playing sharp-tongued butler turned lieutenant governor Benson DuBois on Soap and its spinoff, Benson, died Tuesday at age 89."
_


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Robert. I always did enjoy his role as Benson!


----------



## valis

Fats Domino has passed as well.


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> R. I. P. Robert. I always did enjoy his role as Benson!


Yup, remember watching that during dinner.


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Fats Domino has passed as well.


R. I. P. Fats! Taking up residence on Blueberry Hill ...


----------



## valis

Roy Halladay, pitcher of the 20th perfect game in MLB history, has died in a small plane crash off the coast of Florida.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Halladay#Death


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P Roy "Doc" Halladay


----------



## RT

Astronaut Paul Weitz, pilot of the maiden voyage of the Space Shuttle Challenger....
http://www.cnn.com/2017/10/24/us/shuttle-skylab-astronaut-paul-weitz-dies/index.html


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Astronaut Paul Weitz, pilot of the maiden voyage of the Space Shuttle Challenger....
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/10/24/us/shuttle-skylab-astronaut-paul-weitz-dies/index.html


Ah, crap. That one hurts.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Ah, crap. That one hurts.


Only more so that Challenger ended with disaster :sad:


----------



## 2twenty2

AC/DC co-founder Malcolm Young dead at 64

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...c-guitarist-and-co-founder-dead-at-64-w512164


----------



## Gr3iz

If there is an afterlife, they're building a helluva band!


----------



## RT

Is see Mel Tillis could be a member of that band...

Another that we are finally rid of is that wacko Charles Manson...few, if anyone, will mourn his passing...


----------



## valis

And Malcolm.......rough weekend, save Chucky.


----------



## Cookiegal

David Cassidy has passed away. 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/david-cassidy-dead-partridge-family-1.4413382

My childhood crush. I'm still watching you every night on reruns.

"I Think (Know) I Love You" David and will always "Cherish" the memories.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. David


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> David Cassidy has passed away.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/david-cassidy-dead-partridge-family-1.4413382
> 
> My childhood crush. I'm still watching you every night on reruns.
> 
> "I Think (Know) I Love You" David and will always "Cherish" the memories.


Man, this has been a rough month.


----------



## Gr3iz

R.I .P.

I always liked Susan Dey! ;-)


----------



## bomb #21

Lost my mum yesterday. Just wanna say to as much of the world as I can at this point: sorry Mum


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm very sorry to hear this sad news Bomb. My sincerely condolences.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ditto! Most sincere condolences!


----------



## valis

bomb #21 said:


> Lost my mum yesterday. Just wanna say to as much of the world as I can at this point: sorry Mum


My deepest condolences my friend.


----------



## cwwozniak

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## valis

Jim Nabors. Gonna miss him. Knew him more from the Indy than from TV, but loved him regardless, and my mom ADORED him. Every Christmas growing up was heavily Nabors and Mathis biased.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just heard that, too! R. I. P. Jim!


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Jim


----------



## RT

My next door neighbor during high school, (that would be the Mom of my friends), claims she almost married Jim Nabors...I later found out he was gay, which explains the "almost" part of that story.
There's been an _Andy Griffith_ show on all day featuring Gomer...a family friendly show if ever there was one. And I still like 'em!


----------



## RT

bomb #21 said:


> Lost my mum yesterday. Just wanna say to as much of the world as I can at this point: sorry Mum


My deepest sympathies....hard thing to lose.
Don't hesitate to use TSG as a sounding board...we're all friends here.
I know from experience that TSG folks help with more than just computer stuff...


----------



## bomb #21

Appreciated. She was 92, & had multiple health issues BUT: was just out of hospital a few days with a whole new arsenal of meds to get her back on track. So in that context it was flooring.

I can see it's "good" that she probably knew nothing about it so 2 weeks to 6 months in hospital - which she hated - was avoided, so I hold on to that. I know a girl who lost her sister in her teens, no idea how *she* copes.


----------



## Johnny b

My condolences, bomb.


----------



## RT

Madam MIG passes...
You never heard of her?


----------



## valis

Bruce McCandless II, he of the first untethered space walks in the MMU.


----------



## RT

Untethered?...scariest job imaginable to be the first!


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...toronto-maple-leafs-goalie-dies-93/983224001/



> Johnny Bower, legendary *Toronto Maple Leafs* goalie, dies at 93.
> 
> Hall of Fame goaltender Johnny Bower, who led the *Toronto Maple Leafs* to their last four Stanley Cup titles, died Tuesday of pneumonia at 93, his family and the team announced.
> 
> "There may not be a more loved *Toronto Maple Leaf* nor a former player who loved them as much back," *Maple Leafs* President Brendan Shanahan said in a statement.


----------



## 2twenty2

http://variety.com/2017/tv/people-news/rose-marie-dead-dies-dick-van-****-show-1202649747/



> Rose Marie, 'Dick Van **** Show' Star, Dies at 94.
> 
> Rose Marie, best known for her role as Sally Rogers on "The Dick Van **** Show," who had a nine-decade career in show business, died Thursday in Van Nuys, Calif. She was 94.


----------



## Gr3iz

I always liked her! R. I. P. Rose ...


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/29/obituaries/sue-grafton-dies-best-selling-mystery-author.html



> Sue Grafton, Whose Detective Novels Spanned the Alphabet, Dies at 77.
> 
> Sue Grafton, a prolific author of detective novels known for an alphabetically titled series that began in 1982 with "A Is for Alibi," died on Thursday night in Santa Barbara, Calif. She was 77.


----------



## 2twenty2

In Memoriam



> Stars We've Lost in 2017


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks, knuck! I didn't know 80% of them, and a few snuck by me earlier this year (I musta missed Erin Moran and J. Geils, among others).


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Thanks, knuck! I didn't know 80% of them, and a few snuck by me earlier this year (I musta missed Erin Moran and J. Geils, among others).


You're welcome Mark. I missed a few myself.


----------



## cwwozniak

Jerry Van ****, 'Coach' Actor and Comedian, Dead at 86

I really liked that TV show.

https://www.rollingstone.com/tv/news/jerry-van-****-coach-actor-and-comedian-dead-at-86-w515090


----------



## Gr3iz

Oooo, bummer! I liked it, too! Remember _My Mother the Car_? Another one of his vehicles, no pun intended ...


----------



## RT

I recently watched an _Andy Griffith Show_ that had Jerry as a guest star...
But I totally forgot about _My Mother the Car,_ thanks for that oldie memory Tim!


----------



## Gr3iz

You are most welcome, RT, but Tim's the guy over in that corner over there ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> You are most welcome, RT, but Tim's the guy over in that corner over there ... ;-)


Lol......and truth told, was not familiar with that show....


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Tim's the guy over in that corner over there


Hey, nobody puts Tim in the corner.


----------



## valis

LOL!


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> Hey, nobody puts Tim in the corner.


I didn't put Tim there, I just noticed that he was there. I think he was trying to find a little peace & quiet ...


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/fast-eddie-clarke-former-motorhead-guitarist-is-dead-at-67/



> "Fast Eddie" Clarke, former Motorhead guitarist, is dead at 67.
> 
> "Fast Eddie" Clarke, former guitarist for the British hard rock band Motorhead, has died at 67. Motorhead announced Clarke's passing on Facebook and paid tribute to the musician. They said that Clarke "passed away peacefully" after pneumonia-related complications on Wednesday.


----------



## valis

And that's that for Motorhead, sadly. All three went in what, 3 years of each other?

One of my co-workers is a HUGE music fan (https://thefalconsnest.wordpress.com) and has a theory about big name musicians and actuarial statistics. I crunched some numbers a few years back, and from what I can glean, the big name musicians live WAY less than the average population. I don't know if it's the lifestyle, or lack of proper docs to visit, or what, but they are like 20 years below the standard US life expectancy. I wonder if I still have that spreadsheet.


----------



## valis

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ursula_K._Le_Guin

World lost a world-class author. Her 'Left Hand Of Darknesss' was absolutely groundbreaking. Helped me through some tough times.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Ursula.....One of my all time favorites..


----------



## valis

Discovered her, Niven, and Varley at the same time, when my parents were were divorcing. 

True yet goofy fact; found all three via Omni magazine.


----------



## Gr3iz

I remember Omni mag. Had a subscription for several years -- a very long time ago ... ;-)


----------



## ekim68

I re-read the Earthsea series every two or three years......I'm a fan of Ged...


----------



## valis

No comment.


----------



## valis

Ive only re-read those three authors sparingly; discovered Thomas Covenant around that time as well, and was off like a shot.


----------



## valis

Warren Miller passes at 93.

Got to meet him several times. Quite a few in college (Ft. Collins, CO) and once out in Portland, where I was a ski boot fitter (oddly enough, that time I met him he was lunching with Tony Hawk). What a great human being, and what a freaking life he led. He will be sorely missed.

Clear trails and deep powder, Mr. Miller, and thanks for all you gave us.


----------



## valis

Oscar Gamble, he of the greatest quote in baseball history, has passed at 68.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Ive only re-read those three authors sparingly; discovered Thomas Covenant around that time as well, and was off like a shot.


 Oh yeah I liked those Chronicles!


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> You are most welcome, RT, but Tim's the guy over in that corner over there ... ;-)


 Late in reply, but always remember - in dog beers, I've only had one


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, the dog was asking about that ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Another blow to Foghat fans ---
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/foghat-bassist-craig-macgregor-dies-at-68/

R. I. P. Craig!
The last time I saw Foghat (for at least the 6th time since '73) he was still playing. That must be 5 or 6 years ago. Got all of the band's autographs on my Foghat hat. Helluva band in their time!


----------



## valis

Nice, man....:up:


----------



## RT

John Mahoney died earlier this month, played the Dad on _Frasier_.
Used to watch that show back in the day, but don't watch the reruns that still air from time to time on cable TV.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/24/asia/sridevi-dies-bollywood-actress-intl/index.html



> Beloved Bollywood actress Sridevi dead at 54
> 
> (CNN)Bollywood is paying tribute to Sridevi, one of the Indian film industry's most popular actresses, who died suddenly Saturday at 54.
> Citing family sources, the Press Trust of India reported Sridevi died after suffering cardiac arrest in Dubai, the United Arab Emirates, where she was attending a family wedding.


----------



## ekim68

One of my favorites David Ogden Stiers passed away today. Local Boy early on...R.I.P. Major Charles Emerson Winchester III...


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, that sucks! I always liked him in M*A*S*H, too! Fare thee well!


----------



## RT

Aye, just learned of that this morning.
In addition to M*A*S*H he also had a memorable appearance in a Star Trek TNG episode I saw recently, "Half a Life."


----------



## valis

Roger Bannister has passed, first to break the four minute mile.


----------



## cwwozniak

Professor Stephen Hawking dead at age 76.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5498269/Professor-Stephen-Hawking-dead-76.html

When he was 21 he was diagnosed with amyotrophic lateral sclerosis (ALS), a nerve system disease that weakens muscles and impacts physical function. Doctors gave him two years to live at that time.


----------



## RT

Just finding out about Prof Hawking...the universe just got a little bigger and our world a little smaller.
What a brilliant thinker he was.


----------



## Gr3iz

A great man! The world will be different without him! R. I. P.!


----------



## valis

One of the greatest minds in history has been silenced; a dark day indeed.

RIP Mr. Hawking.


----------



## ekim68

Hawking was a Hero of mine.... R.I.P. Stephen... I came across this today and thought I'd share...


16 of Stephen Hawking's Most Mind-Expanding Quotes


----------



## valis

R. Lee Ermey


----------



## Johnny b

RIP Ermey.


----------



## RT

Was talking about that guy a few days ago with a friend, regarding his series _Lock 'n' Load. _
For a military guy he sure did have quite run in the entertainment industry.
RIP


----------



## HOBOcs

Harry Anderson of Night Court fame. Hollywood Reporter


----------



## RT

Didn't know about that,


----------



## Gr3iz

HOBOcs said:


> Harry Anderson of Night Court fame. Hollywood Reporter


Now that one hurts. I always liked Harry!


----------



## valis

Well that stinks. Liked everything he was in.


----------



## cwwozniak

I remember and liked him both on Cheers and Night Court.


----------



## RT

Agree. And I occasionally saw Harry do magic on various shows and the Internet, funny and impressive stuff.


----------



## WhoseLineFan

Night Court is such a funny show. Love Harry and especially John!


----------



## WhoseLineFan

Even both of my parents know who Harry Anderson is. Mom said that she remembers watching Night Court when it was first aired and dad found out via the radio of Harry's passing.


----------



## Gr3iz

Barbara Bush passed away today at age 92.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/17/us/barbara-bush-dead.html


----------



## valis

Yeah, that was BIG news down here (Houston), for the obvious reasons. 

IMHO she was a great person. I am sure a lot of people don't agree with that, and as I have never personally met her I cannot make that argument. 

But from what I've read I doubt I would have turned down a beer with her.


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Yeah, that was BIG news down here (Houston), for the obvious reasons.
> 
> IMHO she was a great person. I am sure a lot of people don't agree with that, and as I have never personally met her I cannot make that argument.
> 
> But from what I've read I doubt I would have turned down a beer with her.


When I posted about her on facebook, I was reading a lot of her quotes. What a witty, inspiring figure.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/20/entertainment/avicii-dj-dead/index.html



> Avicii tributes pour in following Swedish DJ's death


----------



## RT

Verne Troyer, who played Dr. Evil's small, silent sidekick "Mini-Me" in the "Austin Powers" movie franchise, has died. He was 49.


----------



## RT

Don't think this has been posted, but Art Bell, the late night radio host that explored the "things that go bump in the night" genre passed.


----------



## valis

Yeah, saw that last week. Used to listen to him religiously in college.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/14/entertainment/margot-kidder-superman-actress-dead/index.html



> Margot Kidder, 'Superman' actress, dead at 69
> 
> Margot Kidder, who found fame as Lois Lane in the 1978 film "Superman," died Sunday at her home in Montana, her manager confirmed to CNN.
> She was 69 years old. According to her manager, the actress died peacefully in her sleep.


----------



## valis

Tom Wolfe, author of The Right Stuff and a TON more. I just finished Bonfire of the Vanities and A Man In Full in March.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, I heard this one this afternoon ... R. I. P.


----------



## RT

Didn't hear of this til today...


----------



## cwwozniak

Veteran Character Actor Joseph Campanella Dies at age 93
http://variety.com/2018/film/obituaries-people-news/joseph-campanella-dead-dies-1202812936/*
*
He seemed to be in every other TV show in the 60s and 70s.*
*
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0132103/


----------



## RT

Astronaut Alan Bean has passed - the fourth man to set foot on the moon.


----------



## Gr3iz

No disrespect intended, but the first thing that came to mind was -- "To the moon, Alice!"

R. I. P.


----------



## Johnny b

Anthony Bourdain has died. Reports suggest suicide.

This is sad indeed. Really enjoyed his show.


----------



## valis

that REALLY surprises me. Depression is a cruel boss indeed.


----------



## Johnny b

Indeed.

I wouldn't of suspected it a problem in Bourdain's life.
He seemed so outgoing and interested in his travels and culture, you have to wonder what could have bothered him so much in his private life.
Success obviously has more than one context.

I got more interesting culture from his show, Parts Unknown, than all the National Geographics I've ever read.

He seemed like an easy going guy interested in life.

RIP, Anthony


----------



## valis

Well put, Johnny. Well put indeed. :up:


----------



## RT

valis said:


> that REALLY surprises me.


Me too!
I just heard about it from the kids and we're all kinda scratchin' our heads, he always seemed like a guy you'd want to hang out with, with a 'go for the gusto' type attitude.
But, of course, we didn't know him from other than his TV shows and I've stumbled across a few articles he'd written.

Ya just never know what demons lurk in the darkness of some people's minds and hearts.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-44425293



> First James Bond girl Eunice Gayson dies at 90


----------



## RT

"She played Sylvia Trench in 007's 1962 debut, Dr No.

During the filming Gayson helped calm Sean Connery's nerves so he could deliver the spy's most famous catchphrase - giving his name as "Bond, James Bond" - for the first time."

That was interesting tidbit about her life and career.


----------



## valis

Koko, the lowland gorilla.


----------



## RT

Awww....


----------



## valis

yeah......

one of my favorite pics:


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! Almost 47 years old, in captivity! impressive! Looks like Mr. Rogers lost a neighbor ...


----------



## valis

she was also very close to Robin Williams; https://nypost.com/2014/08/13/koko-the-gorilla-crying-over-robin-williams-death/


----------



## RT

well, gosh...that wants to make me cry.....


----------



## valis

yeah, between Mr. Rogers, Mr. Williams, and Ms. Koko, that is a holy trinity of awesomeness.


----------



## RT

Tim, death is awesome....uh, no way dude! ...??
Some greive over pets more than humans...but being out of my mind at the moment...
You no doubt recall Billy Mays, shouting about OxiClean...

This may seem like bad taste to some, ( and I guess it is, sorry_)_ but cast your mind back to June of 2009...they say celebrities die in threes... then, that month that year Micheal Jackson, David Carradine, Ed McMahon, all passed from this world, but trust Billy Mays to throw an extra one absolutely free!

That's about the worst thing I've ever posted


----------



## 2twenty2

Sad that Koko passed, but Koko is now free!


----------



## valis

may be the worst thing, but still made me laugh. 

And I never said 'death' is awesome; I said that those three individuals were.


----------



## RT

Allrighty then... my mistake, I get whatcha mean now


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/steve-ditko-dead-spider-man-creator-was-90-1125489



> Steve Ditko, Spider-Man Co-Creator and Legendary Comics Artist, Dies at 90


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/09/entertainment/tab-hunter-dead/index.html



> Tab Hunter, iconic 1950s actor, dead at 86


----------



## Gr3iz

My son. 
2 years ago today. 
R. I. P. Jesse! 6/27/80 - 7/9/16


----------



## dotty999

Such a sad time for you and your family Mark, I remember we talked about him, doesn't seem like 2 years my friend ..


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes it seems so distant. Other times it seems like 2 weeks. I still think about him daily, as, I'm sure, you do your mother ...


----------



## valis

I did not know this Mark; my deepest condolences.


----------



## dotty999

Gr3iz said:


> Sometimes it seems so distant. Other times it seems like 2 weeks. I still think about him daily, as, I'm sure, you do your mother ...


True, some days are better than others, we both suffered a devastating loss and and I guess we learn to cope though never forget..

Whoever said "time heals" was wrong, it doesn't for everyone, we just learn to deal with it


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess it depends on how you define "heals", dear. I guess "softens", to an extent, might be a better word.


valis said:


> I did not know this Mark; my deepest condolences.


Thanks Tim. This is not the way it is supposed to work ...


----------



## dotty999

I remember when we lost my younger sister and my mum said just the same Mark, you never expect to outlive your children


----------



## Gr3iz

My mother has lost two husbands and one child, so far. She may outlive another one of us the way she's going!


----------



## dotty999

I never imagined how it could feel to lose both parents, you tend to think they will always be around and when they leave you it's devastating.
Cherish your mom, she can't be replaced

Bedtime for me, G'night my friend


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks hon! Sleep well!


----------



## Cookiegal

I know we talked privately Mark but just wanted to express my condolences here as well. We never get over losing our loved ones. It changes our lives forever.


----------



## 2twenty2

Mark you have my deepest sympathies. I lost my mother years ago and I think of her every day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks folks! I've always known this place was more than just a tech support site! It's an extended family, if you let it be ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Condolences on the sad anniversary, Mark.


----------



## dotty999

Oh I've let it be so on many occasions Mark! I value my online friends and I can often tell them stuff I don't share with my family nor real life friends for many reasons.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Chuck!
Very true Dotty!


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> My son.
> 2 years ago today.
> R. I. P. Jesse! 6/27/80 - 7/9/16


Mark. I believe we share a similar loss, one that can't be be put to words here...
I knew...before you posted.

Just want you to know that I know, how you feel.
Hugs to you...

I could say more, but in a PM, that's up to you.

anniversaries of bad things sucks.


----------



## HOBOcs

Gr3iz said:


> Thanks folks! I've always known this place was more than just a tech support site! It's an extended family, if you let it be ...


Mark - we let it be ....condolences


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks guys! 

Randy, I'm always open to conversations ...

Jim, you are so right, my friend!


----------



## Raymondo324

celticsong22 said:


> Yesterday, I stood in a lovely, small cemetary in Daytona Beach, saying my last goodbyes to Ruthie Ruppert, a dear friend who disappeared in Yosemite in August of 2000. She went hiking by herself and never returned. No trace of her was ever found.
> 
> Ruthie is survived by her sister, Marilyn Sapsford, and Marilyn's daughter. Marilyn was at the cemetary to honor her sister, and played the tape of a beautiful song called "I Hope You Dance", which sounded as if it was written by Ruthie. On her headstone are the words: Ruthie, your spirit dances in our hearts. She felt that somehow Ruthie "picked" the song and the words for her headstone because at strategic moments, the song would play on the radio. It became more than coincidence to Marilyn.
> 
> Ruthie was one of those rare people who really understood what giving of yourself was all about. She helped everyone. She volunteered everywhere. I never knew ANYONE who exemplified Christianity the way she did. She also lived life to the fullest. She climbed Mt. Kilimanjaro and Everest, as well as others and travelled extensively, always preferring to stay with the locals in their modest homes rather than in fancy hotels. Once it nearly cost her her life, as a flood swept through the village in Nepal. Ruthie said she was awakened by what she believed to be the voice of God telling her to get out immediately. She did, and that night everyone in the house was killed! It seems she was always one step ahead of calamity until that fateful day in Yosemite.
> 
> We may never know how Ruthie died, but I, for one, prefer to remember how she lived. Ruthie, my friend, I won't forget you and in a few breaths time, we can dance together!


I am glad to see that some one else remembers Ruthie . I stop by when ever I'm in the area. I was there with her at her mother's burial three years earlier.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.4c47e98c3a12

Stan Mikita, Hall of Fame hockey star with Chicago Blackhawks, dies at 78


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.tmz.com/2018/08/13/jim-the-anvil-neidhart-dead/


> Famed WWE wrestler Jim 'The Anvil' Neidhart Dead at 63 After Fall at Home


----------



## Cookiegal

The Queen of Soul, Aretha Franklin, passed away this morning. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6067435/Aretha-Franklin-dies-aged-76-Detroit-home.html


----------



## valis

Yeah, she went into hospice care on Monday, at that point its just a matter of time, sadly.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Aretha....Thank you for the music and the wonderful voice...


----------



## valis

I know none of you have heard of her, but she was a friend of mine. Also made some great chili.

https://racer.com/2018/08/16/cart-personality-shelley-unser-dies/


----------



## RT

I've certainly heard of her husband Al Jr., and might have heard of her at some point, but sorry to say I don't have a clear recollection.
It's tough to lose friends, be they near and close, or be they far but still fondly recalled.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> I know none of you have heard of her, but she was a friend of mine.


Sorry to hear of your friend passing.


----------



## 2twenty2

Former Lynyrd Skynyrd guitarist Ed King dead at 68

https://www.tennessean.com/story/en...skynyrd-guitarist-ed-king-dead-68/1072400002/


----------



## valis

Literally watched their documentary on Showtime yesterday.


----------



## valis

Just an addendum...he seemed the only sane one out of the bunch...


----------



## Johnny b

An American hero has passed on.

Rest in Peace John McCain


----------



## valis

Dammit. 

R.I.P. and godspeed, sir, and thank you.


----------



## cwwozniak

Rest in Peace, John McCain.


----------



## valis

Burt Reynolds has passed. My mom ADORED him. Makes sense as she resembled Sally Field.


----------



## Cookiegal

Weird. I just watched a movie with him in it last night called Apple of My Eye and I don't watch many movies.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Burt... I saw some of his movies and when I think about them, it takes me back to where I was living at the time..


----------



## RT

Didn't know about Burt, recently watched an old Carson Tonight Show, he was a guest and he was exactly what he was, both on screen and off, the same guy...
R.I.P.


----------



## Gr3iz

I just caught the news on NASCAR.com. I always liked movies with Burt and Dom DeLuise. There were often some really funny outtakes!
https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2018/09/06/burt-reynolds-leaves-lasting-legacy-on-nascar-world/


----------



## 2twenty2

Smokey and the Bandit 

RIP Burt


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> Didn't know about Burt, recently watched an old Carson Tonight Show, he was a guest and he was exactly what he was, both on screen and off, the same guy...


Randy, I just saw an ad on AntennaTV announcing (I believe) this episode of JC will be airing tonight.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> I always liked movies with Burt and Dom DeLuise.


 Mentioning Dom DeLuise brings a bittersweet yet very fond memory... got to chat with him on the phone for a good bit years ago...think I posted in detail somewhere, but can't find the post.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cool! Funny guy!


----------



## RT

And a nicer man there couldn't be! Not stuck up celebrity type at all, just a sweet nice person, as regular as you or me.
Also sent me a couple of personalized autographed books, one of his cookbooks and a a chidren's book for the grand daughter


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> got to chat with him on the phone for a good bit years ago...think I posted in detail somewhere, but can't find the post.


https://forums.techguy.org/threads/have-you-ever.511567/page-18#post-4151519

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/in-memoriam.101080/page-88#post-6677890


----------



## RT

Yes indeed, that second link was what I thought I posted.... _<phew!< _not entirely senile yet! 
Bless ye Karen, somehow knew you'd come through without asking, you're very good at that sort of thing! 

(despite one post saying 20 min, the other saying 40 minute conversation, it was indeed closer to 40 minutes... it was closer to 40... I was de-exagerating about 20, not to make a big fuss about it...)
It's also bittersweet that poochee posted the news in that thread... does any one know yet what's become of her?


----------



## Cookiegal

I realized when you said "in detail" that there must be another so went searching for the older one.

No news about poochee unfortunately.


----------



## RT

thanks, it seems spelling in the search box is key ...
seems I misspelled Mr Dom's name there... 
But in case you think I was hallucinating...

Doesn't seem like it's been 16 years....


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I misspelled Mr Dom's name there


I always take that into consideration and try different variations when looking for something. In this case, with the proper spelling of DeLuise I only found the one instance so I tried just searching for "Dom" in a post made by you (figured you could spell that  ) and that's how I found the misspelled one.


----------



## RT

Brilliant result, but I also tried just "Dom" without your success, so maybe I should refresh my Huuked Own Fonix lessons, or get a new keyboard ... or a fresh batch of straw under the hat...


----------



## Gr3iz

Found a Burt Reynolds/Johnny Carson clip. Hilarious! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

https://nypost.com/2018/10/14/packers-legendary-rb-jim-taylor-dead-at-age-83/


> Packers legendary RB Jim Taylor dead at age 83


----------



## valis

Paul Allen, co-founder of Microsoft, has passed.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Paul..... He sure made his mark in History...


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! He was fairly young, too ... R. I. P.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mari Hulman George, head of the Indianapolis Motor Speedway, dead at 83.
https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...speedway-dies-83-indianapolis-500/1871900002/


----------



## Drabdr

Rip Mr. Stan Lee. From my Facebook page, my tribute to you.

There are hundreds of reality TV shows right now; programming that takes the viewer into somebody's living room/ place of work/ etc. To see.. "how things are" in their life. These shows allow an individual to transport from their reality, into somebody else's reality.

That couldn't run more counter to Stan Lee and his volumes of work. Stan carried us away into a world of fantasy; of super power. They present a world where things aren't perfect, and there is evil. But... there is ALWAYS someone willing to stand up for the little guy, to stand up against tyranny; to stand up and defend against the bullies of the world.

Sure... comics won't go down as some literary masterpiece. But they will be recognized and respected for letting people "jump out" of their own little world for a while, and dream of the heroes. Thanks Stan; for making it OK for grown men and women to dress up as fantasy characters and let their imagination soar. You may be gone, but your contribution, will live for a long, long time.


----------



## Johnny b

Thanks, Brad.....well said and sad at the same time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not a comic book fan, but I realize he was big in some people's lives. R. I. P. Stan!


----------



## Drabdr

Gr3iz said:


> Not a comic book fan, but I realize he was big in some people's lives. R. I. P. Stan!


Honesty I wasn't either. But his characters have been used on some amazing action movies.


----------



## Gr3iz

Haven't really followed them, either ... I can suspend reality to a point, but can't really stretch it quite that far ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Been a comic book fan since I could read, I have quite a collection of Silver Age comics...Stan was a pivotal player in the evolution of comics and I sure did love his cameos in the Marvel movies.
He had a short run show called Super Humans that dealt with people that could do extraordinary things.

I personally feel it's a great loss to the world of imagination and the flights of fancy that draw people to comics.
R.I.P Mr Lee.


----------



## Gr3iz

David Pearson (the Silver Fox), 3-time NASCAR Winston Cup champion dies at age 83. R. I. P. David!
https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2018/11/12/nascar-hall-of-famer-david-pearson-obituary/


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Stan..... I just came across this.. 
Goodbye Stan Lee


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P Stan Lee


----------



## cwwozniak

*Roy Clark, country guitar virtuoso, 'Hee Haw' star, dies at 85*

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...itar-virtuoso-hee-haw-star-has-died/38535313/

The man could play any style of music on anything with strings.


----------



## valis

still got some of his albums laying around somewhere.....my family loved that show.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Roy.... We saw him at the Fairgrounds about 25 years ago and before he performed in the hall he sat outside and had a Bull session with his fans. We got to talk and joke with him.. Truly an Original..


----------



## Johnny b

RIP Roy Clark.


----------



## RT

My family used to watch all the corn on Hee Haw too, as a lad.
My Dad always made me pay attention to Roy and Chet Atkins...after I got my first guitar for Christmas.
Roy Clark was a better guitarist than is generally credited.


----------



## valis

William Goldman, author of The Princess Bride, has passed.


----------



## Drabdr

RT said:


> My family used to watch all the corn on Hee Haw too, as a lad.
> My Dad always made me pay attention to Roy and Chet Atkins...after I got my first guitar for Christmas.
> Roy Clark was a better guitarist than is generally credited.


I saw Roy Clark at a show in Branson. He was a _very_ talented musician and could play several instruments.

He was a versatile performer. He could play various roles on Hee Haw very well.


----------



## Johnny b

Roy Clark and Buck Owens.......:up:


----------



## RT

valis said:


> William Goldman, author of The Princess Bride, has passed.


Aww, sad to hear.
A good writer, The Princess Bride was a good read and adapted well to the screen.


----------



## valis

for YEARS I didnt know he was the author as I had only read the book.


----------



## RT

That book is admittedly an unlikely title for me to obtain, I must have read good reviews of it, I guess.
I recall having read some mediocre material, then The Princess Bride was like a breath of fresh air!
Just goes to show you can't judge a book by it's title


----------



## valis

well, Goldman was a notorious prankster (got in some trouble over forgeries I think) and it was sold as the 'good times version of S. Morganstern's timeless classic'. In the forward he said he had removed several hundred pages of nonsense, like Buttercup packing her suitcases, and then sold it as the 'good times version'. And I bought that hook to sinker.

Did the same with Richard Bachman. Told everyone he was a better writer than King. Whups.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Bill Godbout. A good write up about early computer history..


RIP Bill Godbout: Cali wildfire claims the life of master maverick of microcomputers


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Bill!


----------



## RT

Stephen Hillenburg, the creator of _SpongeBob SquarePants_, died Monday. He was only 57.

Reading his bio, had no idea he was a marine biologist, and nominated for awards.
I just want to thank him for helping make TV one of those "baby sitter" shows.
Put Sponge on, the kids will sit still for a while.
That's a poor tribute to the man, the way I put it there, but I mean no disrespect.

I'd sometimes sit with 'em too, basking in the TV's warm glowing glow...
but had no idea that Hillenburg and Stephen Hawking had the same ALS affliction...


----------



## valis

funny thing is he didn't let his own kids watch it; even though he created it specifically to get kids more knowledge on marine biology, he thought it was too racy for his kids.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.9b03da86821c

George H.W. Bush, 41st president of the United States, dies at 94


----------



## Littlefield

Clear skies and tailwinds President George H.W. Bush.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, I heard that last night when I went to bed. R. I. P.


----------



## RT

Sondra Locke, known for co-starring with Clint Eastwood in many movies, and a history in their personal lives, has passed.


----------



## RT

Nancy Wilson, a very respected and expressive voice in the music industry and musical artistry.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Sondra
R.I.P. Nancy


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.latimes.com/local/obituaries/la-me-penny-marshall-dies-at-75-story.html



> Penny Marshall, who played feisty Laverne in 'Laverne & Shirley' before directing movies, dies at 75


----------



## Gr3iz

R.I.P. Penny! I didn't realize she was that old ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> I didn't realize she was that old ...


Me neither


----------



## RT

Golly..
I knew she went to directing, _Big_ and _A League of Their Own _are certainly standouts in my memory.
quoted as she joked: "I was born with a frown."
I'm with you, R.I.P. Penny.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-25119436

Longtime British comedy star June Whitfield dies at 93


----------



## dotty999

I used to enjoy watching her in the series Terry and June, they were very funny together


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.24166d2c7d95


> Nancy Grace Roman, astronomer celebrated as 'mother' of Hubble, dies at 93


----------



## 2twenty2

https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/bo...dave-osborne-curb-your-enthusiasm-1203097777/


> Bob Einstein, Comedian Known for Super Dave Osborne Character and 'Curb Your Enthusiasm,' Dies at 76


----------



## 2twenty2

Celebrities We Lost in 2018

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/pictures/celebrity-deaths-of-2018-stars-weve-lost/


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks knuck! I'd never heard of many of them, but I guess I live a sheltered life ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

You're welcome Mark


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Thanks knuck! I'd never heard of many of them, but I guess I live a sheltered life ... ;-)


Ditto.

But upon reading the list, I was surprised to be reminded of those whom I'd knew had passed...


----------



## dotty999

No one famous but I was distressed today when I read that a young mum had killed both of her young children aged just 1yr and 3 yrs then killed herself.
My initial thought was how selfish of her! I'f she wanted to end her life then that was her choice but 2 innocent young children is beyond comprehension, just can't get my head around it!


----------



## RT

I don't understand that sort on tragedy either.
Incomprehensible


----------



## dotty999

here's the link https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-daughters-aged-one-three-murder-suicide.html


----------



## valis

Frank Robinson, only dude to win MVP in both leagues, and a first ballot Hall Of Famer....RIP indeed.

Also, one heckuva first bagger....


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Frank... One of my all time favorites.... Also, the first Black manager in Major League Baseball...


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2019/02/21/monkees-peter-tork-dead-77/2938399002/

The Monkees' bassist Peter Tork dead at 77


----------



## RT

Saw the Monkee's live waaay back when (with my parent's permission), and watched the Tv show.
RIP


----------



## Cookiegal

Luke Perry from Beverly Hills 90210 has died from a stroke at age 52:

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/obit-luke-perry-1.5042117


----------



## valis

Heard about that. Ive never seen him in anything save Family Guy, but 52 is waaaaay too young.


----------



## cwwozniak

Dick Dale, King of the Surf Guitar, Dead at 81

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/dick-dale-surf-guitar-king-dead-obituary-809294/

Some may know him from his guitar work for opening credits of Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P.


----------



## valis

Grew up on his music. RIP indeed.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/peter-mayhew-dead-dies-chewbacca-star-wars-1203203816/

Chewbacca Actor Peter Mayhew From 'Star Wars' Dies at 74


----------



## Gr3iz

Chewy, we hardly knew ya ... R.I.P.


----------



## Cookiegal

Peggy Lipton who I remember from The Mod Squad has passed away at the age of 72:

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/peggy-lipton-obit-1.5132876


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Peggy


----------



## Cookiegal

Doris Day dies at the age of 97:

https://www.latimes.com/local/obituaries/la-me-doris-day-dead-20190513-story.html


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Doris


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Doris... What a beautiful voice...


----------



## RT

Doris, an American icon for sure...


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! I didn't even realize she had been still alive! R. I. P. Doris!


----------



## Cookiegal

Actually, I also thought she had already passed because we haven't heard anything about her for so long.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, she's kept a low profile for many years now ...


----------



## valis

this one hurts a bit.....we used to watch him on the Carol Burnett show after dinner, and to this day, that Elephant Sketch is probably the hardest I've laughed sober.

Tim Conway has passed.


----------



## Johnny b

Sad.

RIP Tim Conway.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P Tim


----------



## Brigham

Until I saw the photo, I thought this was Tom Conway the actor brother of George Saunders, who was "The Falcon"


----------



## Gr3iz

R.I.P. Tim! I always liked him! 
AntennaTV is doing a tribute with a McHale's Navy marathon on Sunday and MeTV is doing a Carol Burnett Show tribute next week. 
He was definitely one of the greats!


----------



## Cookiegal

I always loved him too. His comedic ability and timing was genius. RIP Tim.


----------



## cwwozniak

I always thought he was at his best when trying to make Harvey Korman laugh during a skit on the Carol Burnett Show.


----------



## valis

And he generally succeeded...


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> And he generally succeeded


And it was so funny watching Harvey trying to keep it together until finally losing it.


----------



## valis

Pulitzer winning author Herman Wouk has passed.


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> R.I.P Tim


I was just watching some of Tim Conway's crack ups on the Carol Burnet show...srteaming... so....
Didn't know he had passed... 

A wonderful talent that can't be imitated nor surpassed in his time.

Or ours... family entertainment in those times is not the same as today...


----------



## valis

Got that right....too PC these days.


----------



## Gr3iz

Multiple meanings there, Tim, either of which is accurate! ;-)


----------



## valis

I know there are not a lot of racing fans here, but this one cuts close to me. Jim (pyrite to you younger folk) and I argued about him constantly.

Niki Lauda


----------



## Gr3iz

I hate hearing about racing drivers passing, but it's worse when they are driving at the time ... R. I. P. Niki!


----------



## valis

Bart Starr, one of the best QB's in history, has passed.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Bart.... I remember some of his playoff games and he was pretty tough for not being a big guy...


----------



## valis

Bad week for sports icons. Bill Buckner has passed.


----------



## ekim68

I remember where I was at during the World Series of 1986 and he missed the ball. And a lot of the fans didn't remember that the Sox blew a two run lead up to that point...ESPN had a good write up about him today.

R.I.P. Bill..


----------



## cwwozniak

Singer-songwriter Leon Redbone, who specialized in old-school vaudeville and Tin Pan Alley-style music, has died at age 69.

https://variety.com/2019/music/news/singer-leon-redbone-dies-at-69-1203229012/

He definitely had a singing voice that was immediately recognizable.


----------



## valis

R.I.P. Leon. And indeed recognizable.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can't help but think of "The Queen of the Roller Derby". ;-) R. I. P. Leon!


----------



## cwwozniak

His _Christmas Island _album was on my Christmastime playlist.


----------



## RT

Think I first knew him from SNL, I think.
One talent not to be forgotten.


----------



## HOBOcs

Leon Redbone - Please Don't Talk About Me When I'm Gone




One of my favourites.. will miss him


----------



## cwwozniak

And we lose another musician.

*Grammy-winning musician Dr John dies at 77*
A statement said: "Towards the break of day June 6, iconic music legend Malcolm John Rebennack, Jr, known as Dr John, passed away of a heart attack."

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-48551452


----------



## ekim68

James Arness dies at 88

R.I.P. Marshal Dillon....


----------



## RT

Dang it! 
And played The Thing in the classic 1951 sci-fi flick.....

He'll always be Matt Dillion, and always leave a trail of Gun Smoke.


----------



## Johnny b

RIP James Arness.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. James / Matt


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://theworldnews.net/ca-news/kelly-jay-keyboardist-for-hamilton-s-crowbar-has-died

Kelly Jay, a former member of the band Crowbar, has died at age 77


----------



## 2twenty2

Arte Johnson, 'Laugh-In' Star, Dies at 90
https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/arte-johnson-dead-dies-laugh-in-1203259167/


----------



## cwwozniak

I loved Arte on _Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In_.


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> I loved Arte on _Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In_.


So did I. R.I.P. Arte


----------



## Gr3iz

Veddy Interesting! -- But schtupid R. I. P. Arte!


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/10/entertainment/rip-torn-dead/index.html

Rip Torn, actor best known for 'Men in Black' and 'The Larry Sanders Show,' dies at 88


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...dies-79-hospitalized-undisclosed-ailment.html

Hollywood icon Peter Fonda dies aged 79: Sister Jane describes how the star of 1960s classic Easy Rider 'went out laughing' as he passed away surrounded by his family following a lung cancer battle


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Peter! You will be missed!

I'll have to re-watch _Easy Rider_ in his memory!


----------



## RT

Easy Rider on the telly just lat week...
RIP


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...-rhoda-defined-imaginative-boho-style-1235876

Valerie Harper who passed away Friday after a prolonged battle with cancer, inspired countless women to pursue their dreams while never compromising on their fashion or lifestyle choices.


----------



## Gr3iz

R.I.P. Rhoda!


----------



## Cookiegal

Awww.....that's sad news. I thought she was doing well.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Money

Eddie Money has passed away

Edward Joseph Mahoney (March 21, 1949 - September 13, 2019), known professionally as Eddie Money, was an American singer, songwriter and multi-instrumentalist who had success in the 1970s and 1980s with a string of Top 40 songs and platinum albums. Money is well known for songs such as "Baby Hold On", "Two Tickets to Paradise", "Think I'm in Love", "Shakin'", "Take Me Home Tonight", "I Wanna Go Back", "Walk on Water", and "The Love in Your Eyes".


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P.


----------



## combsdon

with "Matt" gone...another marshal bites the dust.


----------



## Johnny b

Many won't know this gentleman, but many who rode off-road and dual sport motorcycle events in Ohio will.

Bill Kaeppnner.

It's been a while for me to have ridden in those circles because of allergies I developed, but I'll never forget this guy who was an active leader in off road motorcycling in Ohio.

I just learned of his passing from a new issue of American Motorcyclists magazine.










https://www.facebook.com/AmericanMo...zer-advocat/10157366732277640/?_fb_noscript=1



> American Motorcyclist Association
> 20 June ·
> 
> AMA Life Member, AMA Congressman, chartered club president, event organizer, advocate, donor and patron, and motorcyclist Bill Kaeppner has passed away. Mr. Kaeppner defended the rights of motorcyclists for decades and over the years created opportunities to ride for thousands of motorcyclists. He supported the AMA personally and through organizations he founded and ran. His contributions to the sport were significant and lasting. The American Motorcyclist Association offers condolences to his family and friends.


Proud to say I rode with him.

RIP.... Bill


----------



## Gr3iz

Cokie Roberts, newswoman extraordinaire. I don't do news, but I've heard some of the stuff she's done with NPR. She's been around a while and has seen it all ... R. I. P. Cokie!
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/obituary-cokie-roberts-1943-2019


----------



## 2twenty2

https://people.com/tv/star-trek-actor-aron-eisenberg-dies-at-50/



> 'Star Trek: DS9' actor Aron Eisenberg dead at 50


----------



## Gr3iz

Never watched any ST beyond TOS, but R.I.P.! He was young!


----------



## 2twenty2

Diahann Carroll, pioneering star of 'Julia' and 'Dynasty,' dead at 84

https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/04/entertainment/diahann-carroll-obit/index.html


----------



## Gr3iz

I do remember the show _Julia_. That must have been fairly early in her career, I remember her character as being a bit wooden, stiff, but she was a pioneer. R. I. P.!


----------



## valis

Ginger Baker has called it a day...one of the best IMHO.

https://news.avclub.com/r-i-p-legendary-drummer-ginger-baker-1838824224


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, a friend of mine called this morning and told me that ... Truly one of the greats!

R. I. P. Ginger!


----------



## jimi

Content removed by Administrator.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P.


----------



## Cookiegal

Jimi,

I've deleted the content of your post. While you're entitled to your opinion and I'm sure that can be said about others who have passed, the purpose of this thread is to inform while at the same showing respect for and honouring those who have been taken away from us. Showing disdain and character bashing is no more acceptable here than it would be at the funeral of one of our loved ones. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Johnny b

RIP Robert Forster.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...8/news-story/e9b151ce16bdcee5442f870bbfe04859

Academy Award nominee Robert Forster dead at 78

Robert Forster - who appeared in more than 100 films throughout his career, including the new Breaking Bad movie


----------



## valis

Liked him quite a bit. Black Hole was huge in my childhood and Jackie Brown huge in adulthood...


----------



## jimi

Cookiegal said:


> Jimi,
> 
> I've deleted the content of your post. While you're entitled to your opinion and I'm sure that can be said about others who have passed, the purpose of this thread is to inform while at the same showing respect for and honouring those who have been taken away from us. Showing disdain and character bashing is no more acceptable here than it would be at the funeral of one of our loved ones. Thanks for understanding.


I understand completely, sorry to anyone I have offended.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Jimi.


----------



## RT

@jimi you didn't offend me, because your post was removed before I saw it...so I have no idea what you're talking about 

I will say, again, I sometimes hit the 'like' button on these announcements. Which seems (to me) inappropriate at times.
Not to actually 'like' the sad news, but to acknowledge it was news I wasn't aware of, and it meant something to me.

I hope that others agree, or padlock the lot of us in the loony bin


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> ................
> 
> I will say, again, I sometimes hit the 'like' button on these announcements. Which seems (to me) inappropriate at times................
> 
> I hope that others agree, or padlock the lot of us in the loony bin


I 'liked' your post


----------



## RT

I "liked" yours too...
even though rumors of your demise hasn't made the news yet


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry Randy but I had to edit your earlier post. Please remember that any connotations of the F word are not allowed, even here in Random.


----------



## RT

That's  Karen, I know I should be more...aware of such.
seen too many recent movies, I reckon :barefoot:


----------



## Cookiegal

No problem Randy.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://variety.com/2019/film/obitu...e-and-clyde-house-of-1000-corpses-1203413369/

Michael J. Pollard, 'Bonnie and Clyde' and 'House of 1000 Corpses' Actor, Dies at 80


----------



## Gr3iz

That was a face you never forget! I do recall seeing him in many TV shows and movies. R. I. P. Michael!


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> That was a face you never forget! I do recall seeing him in many TV shows and movies.


Same here. I always got the feeling that his characters seemed friendly as long as you stayed on their good side.

R. I. P. Michael


----------



## RT

Remember him from a Star Trek episode, but also as Virgil from an Andy Griffith show,
and many other shows and movies.

RIP


----------



## dotty999

I'm obviously too young to remember him!


----------



## Johnny b

The first time I remember seeing M J Pollard was in the motorcycle movie with Robert Redford.

Little Fauss and Big Halsy


----------



## 2twenty2

https://variety.com/2019/tv/people-...ace-nine-boston-legal-benson-mash-1203429137/

René Auberjonois, 'Star Trek' and 'Boston Legal' Actor, Dies at 79


----------



## RT

Aww, so sad to hear of that.
Sure do recall his character on the Trek series DS9, and was amazed at the scope and various roles he portrayed as an actor and voice over artist.
So thanks for that link, Mr 2.

I've had this weird thought, totally unrelated to the news of his passing, I might have one day crossed paths with him and had to apologize because I wasn't sure how to pronounce his last name.
It sure sounds dumb to think all that was said was"Hey Odo!" in that scenario.


----------



## cwwozniak

Sad news, for sure. Remember him as the snobbish Chief of Staff on Benson.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's where I remember him from, too! RIP!


----------



## 2twenty2

Roxette star Marie Fredriksson dies, aged 61

https://www.smh.com.au/culture/musi...fredriksson-dies-aged-61-20191210-p53iqr.html


----------



## 2twenty2

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/danny-aiello-dead-dies-do-the-right-thing-moonstruck-1203435585/

Danny Aiello, 'Do the Right Thing' and 'Moonstruck' Actor, Dies at 86


----------



## 2twenty2

Remembering the Stars We Lost in 2019

https://people.com/celebrity/celebrities-who-died-in-2019/


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/neil-peart-obit-1.5422806

Rush drummer Neil Peart dead at 67
Drummer died in Santa Monica, Calif., earlier this week


----------



## Gr3iz

That sucks! That cat could play some mean drums!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> That sucks! That cat could play some mean drums!!





> #4 on the all time list of best drummers.
> 
> Peart remains perhaps the most revered - and air-drummed-to - live sticksman in all of rock, famous as the architect of literally showstopping set-piece solos.


https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...mmers-of-all-time-77933/al-jackson-jr-153849/


----------



## cwwozniak

Terry Jones, 'Monty Python' Co-Founder, Dies at 77










https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...hon-founder-british-comedy-icon-was-77-963478


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Terry


----------



## valis

Kobe Bryant has passed.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.tmz.com/2020/01/26/kobe-bryant-killed-dead-helicopter-crash-in-calabasas/



> Kobe Bryant Dies in Helicopter Crash ... Daughter Also Killed


----------



## Gr3iz

R.I. P. John Andretti! Died today at 56 of colon cancer! 
https://nascar.nbcsports.com/2020/01/30/john-andretti-dies-cancer-nascar-indycar-cart/


----------



## valis

that stinks....he was far too young....


----------



## Gr3iz

Agreed!


----------



## 2twenty2

https://people.com/movies/kirk-douglas-dead/



> Kirk Douglas, Hollywood Icon and Spartacus Star, Dies at 103
> 
> With over 92 acting credits, including some 75 movies, Douglas became a superstar even before the term was coined


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! 103! That's impressive! R.I.P. Kirk!


----------



## Gr3iz

https://ew.com/celebrity/2020/02/04/gene-reynolds-dead-mash-co-creator-dies/
Just finished watching the show on MeTV where they announced it between episodes. One of the most watched shows, between original and in syndication, I'm sure!
R. I. P. Gene!


----------



## Cookiegal

Robert Conrad has passed away at the age of 84. I loved him in Wild, Wild West and then in High Mountain Rangers. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/08/arts/robert-conrad-dead.html


----------



## Johnny b

Sad.

I also remember Conrad in Baa Baa Black Sheep


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Robert


----------



## cwwozniak

Wow. Kirk Douglas, Orson Bean, and Robert Conrad all gone within 3 days. Talk about going in threes.


----------



## Cookiegal

No one had posted about Orson Bean. Geez, he was 91 and didn't die of old age. He was hit by a car at a crosswalk, fell to the ground and was run over by a second car. How tragic.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> No one had posted about Orson Bean. Geez, he was 91 and didn't die of old age. He was hit by a car at a crosswalk, fell to the ground and was run over by a second car. How tragic.


https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...wives-actor-fatally-struck-car-91/4699953002/

Veteran actor Orson Bean, 91, struck and killed by car while walking in Los Angeles


----------



## RT

cwwozniak said:


> Wow. Kirk Douglas, Orson Bean, and Robert Conrad all gone within 3 days. Talk about going in threes.


Yes, so it said...
and I'm sorry to hear of their passing.

This is no time for jokes, but since I'm sometimes tactless and somewhat twisted, let me refer you to post #2906.
:barefoot:


----------



## RT

Nurse Kellye Nakahara, know for being sweet on Hawkeye on M*A*S*H has passed...


----------



## Gr3iz

She was sweet! R. I. P.!


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Katherine... What a fascinating life..


Katherine Johnson a NASA trailblazer


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Katherine!
I've heard that John Glenn wouldn't fly unless she checked and confirmed the computer's information. Great endorsement!


----------



## Johnny b

Clive Cussler has passed away.

I've enjoyed many of his books.

RIP Clive Cussler


----------



## RT

Heard his name mentioned in the past week or so on one of those treasure hunting/historical expedition type shows.
Don't recall the program, but do remember the hosts said that Clive Cussler himself had heard of their quest and actually called them up to give some clues for what they were seeking...


R.I.P.


----------



## cwwozniak

*USMC pilot, Lt. General Charles "Chuck" Pitman, who "borrowed" a helicopter to end a sniper situation has died at age 84
*
I just across this story today of a US Marine Corps helicopter pilot that risked court-martial to help end a deadly sniper situation in New Orleans 47 years ago. He passed away a couple of weeks ago. It appears that many news stories of the day mention the police using a USMC helicopter, but not the crew flying it.

https://taskandpurpose.com/news/marine-new-orleans-sniper-attack-pitman-obituary

https://www.wearethemighty.com/news/ltgen-charles-pitman


----------



## Cookiegal

Montreal Canadiens hockey legend Henri Richard passes away at 84:

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl/nhl-montreal-canadiens-henri-richard-obit-1.5488245

A 20-year career and 11 Stanley Cups. That was back when hockey was a real sport. 

I watched him and other greats like Jean Béliveau, Yvan Cournoyer, Guy Lafleur, Serge Savard (had my picture taken with him) and my two favourites, Jean-Claude Tremblay and Guy Carbonneau. Those are fond memories of a great era when the Canadiens dominated the sport and won the Stanley Cup almost ever year for quite a stretch. I even got the chance to see one of the Stanley Cup parades.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Montreal Canadiens hockey legend Henri Richard passes away at 84:
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl/nhl-montreal-canadiens-henri-richard-obit-1.5488245
> 
> A 20-year career and 11 Stanley Cups. That was back when hockey was a real sport.
> 
> I watched him and other greats like Jean Béliveau, Yvan Cournoyer, Guy Lafleur, Serge Savard (had my picture taken with him) and my two favourites, Jean-Claude Tremblay and Guy Carbonneau. Those are fond memories of a great era when the Canadiens dominated the sport and won the Stanley Cup almost ever year for quite a stretch. I even got the chance to see one of the Stanley Cup parades.


One of the NHL's all time greats! 

R.I.P. Henri "Pocket Rocket" Richard


----------



## valis

R.I.P. indeed. More rings than fingers....impressive....


----------



## Cookiegal

I was wondering when you'be be along Tim.


----------



## valis

I heard day of and was rather surprised it wasnt posted until today.

What a legendary human....those guys played for keeps....


----------



## valis

and Savard? That is awesome. Hope that one is framed...


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> I heard day of and was rather surprised it wasnt posted until today.


I was surprised not to have heard about it earlier too. You could have posted it.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> and Savard? That is awesome. Hope that one is framed...


Nah, it's stored away with the other hundreds or thousands of photos I have. But I am proud of it just the same.


----------



## valis

as well you should be.


----------



## 2twenty2

Max Von Sydow, star of 'The Greatest Story Ever Told', 'The Exorcist' and 'Star Wars,' dies at 90


----------



## Johnny b

Kenny Rogers has passed on.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/entertainment/music/2020/03/21/kenny-rogers-music-legend/2890584001/

R.I.P. Kenny Rogers


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Ken


----------



## cwwozniak

R.I.P. Mr. Kenny Rogers.

Liked his music from when he was part of The First Edition.


----------



## Cookiegal

It was much too soon to fold 'em Kenny.


----------



## valis

Indeed it was Karen...but he had been sick for quite some time so maybe this is for the better....


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Kenny ...


----------



## RT

Too late, I just dropped in, to see what condition his condition was in...


----------



## Deke40

Bill Withers("Lean On Me" and "Ain't No Sunshine just to name a few)


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Bill


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/shirley-douglas-dies-at-86-1.5522758

Actress Shirley Douglas, Canadian activist and mom to Kiefer Sutherland, dead at 86


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P.


----------



## Cookiegal

The Virginian (James Drury) has passed away at age 85:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...tar-Western-Series-The-Virginian-Dies-85.html


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. James


----------



## 2twenty2

Bond girl Honor Blackman, dies at 94


----------



## HOBOcs

John Prine (one of my heroes )

"That's the way the world goes round" saying it with an "Illegal Smile"
"Hello in there".... "We''ll go whistle and fishing.. in heaven"

"Fortunately .... I have the key to escape reality"

John Prine - Greatest Hits


----------



## Gr3iz

Ohhh! I always liked him, too! R. I. P. John!


----------



## Johnny b

Stirling Moss passed away on the 12th.

Some auto history.
https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-news/sir-stirling-moss-a-closer-look-at-the-legend-ar188221.html

R.I.P Stirling


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Stirling


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Stirling!


----------



## Johnny b

Brian Dennehy passed away yesterday.

R.I.P. Brian

https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...ehy-dies-tommy-boy-death-salesman/5146001002/


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Brian


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Brian!

I remember him in TV shows from my youth ...


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/11559110/millie-small-singer-dead-stroke/

Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop singer dies of stroke aged 73


----------



## 2twenty2

Rock 'n' roll pioneer Little Richard dies at age 87

https://torontosun.com/entertainmen...port/wcm/2e6fc104-a0ac-4656-8778-d7ae97d66cb7


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Little Richard!

Well, _Good Golly Miss Molly_! _Long Tall Sally _says _There's a Whole Lotta Shakin' Goin' On_! Or, there was, once upon a time ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Jerry Stiller has passed away at the age of 92:

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/11/us/jerry-stiller-death-natural-causes/index.html


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Jerry! Always liked the loud-mouthed SOB! ;-)


----------



## Brigham

Cookiegal said:


> Jerry Stiller has passed away at the age of 92:
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/11/us/jerry-stiller-death-natural-causes/index.html


King of Queens was aired in the UK in the morning. He was the only one worth watching in my opinion.


----------



## 2twenty2

Fred Willard Dies, Comedy Legend Was 86

https://movieweb.com/fred-willard-dead/


----------



## 2twenty2

Sir Ian Holm: Lord of the Rings and Alien star dies aged 88
https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-53110391


----------



## RT

Unforgettable in his role in The Fifth Element, as well as a beloved Bilbo, sad news indeed.


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Bilbo!


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/carl-reiner-dies-age-98/

Carl Reiner, driving force in American comedy, dies at 98


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Carl. What a talent...


----------



## cwwozniak

R.I.P. Carl.

I was just watching an old The Dick Vandyke Show episode last night in which he appeared as Alan Brady.


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Carl! He and Rob were/are right up there in the comedy world


----------



## RT

Wow, didn't know that about Carl...
such an influence he had in the entertainment world...


----------



## cwwozniak

Country music and southern rock legend Charlie Daniels has passed at age 83

https://www.charliedaniels.com/news?n_id=6341

He was probably best known for his 1979 hit "The Devil Went Down to Georgia."


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Charlie


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Charlie! 
We actually saw the CDB back in the early 90's here in Memphis. A coworker gave me a couple of tickets. It was the first concert I took the old lady to. Not that we've been to many since then ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Played a few of his tunes way back in the garage band days.
He sings "_Proud to be a rebel cuz the South's gonna do it again..."_

I'm not sure what, exactly, the South is going to do again...
but hope it's something positive for every one.
R.I.P. Charley


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> I'm not sure what, exactly, the South is going to do again...


I've heard that a lot since moving down here. The only thing I can think of is "Lose?" ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> I've heard that a lot since moving down here. The only thing I can think of is "Lose?" ... ;-)


already done so once...doubt they want round 2 but with the Grand Cheeto who the heck knows....


----------



## 2twenty2

*Actress Kelly Preston*, wife of John Travolta, dies at 57 of breast cancer


----------



## 2twenty2

Grant Imahara, Host of 'MythBusters' and 'White Rabbit Project,' Dies at 49

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/grant-imahara-dead-mythbusters-host-was-49-1303101


----------



## bassfisher6522

Wow! At 49.....loved his show.


----------



## cwwozniak

R.I.P. Grant. 

Thank you for the link to the article that includes a detailed bio, 2twenty2.


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> R.I.P. Grant.
> 
> Thank you for the link to the article that includes a detailed bio, 2twenty2.


You're welcome Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Galyn Gorg, 'RoboCop 2' and 'Fresh Prince of Bel Air' actress, dead at 55 following cancer battle

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...ead-at-55-following-cancer-battle/ar-BB16P9s8


----------



## Cookiegal

Regis Philbin has passed away at the age of 88:

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/regis-philbin-legend-u-s-television-dies-88-n1234932


----------



## Gr3iz

Peter Green, co-founder of Fleetwood Mac, died today at age 73.

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/peter-green-fleetwood-mac-dead-obit-1033950/


----------



## Johnny b

A Hollywood Great has passed away.

R.I.P. Olivia

* Olivia de Havilland, 'Gone With the Wind' actress and Hollywood royalty, dies at 104 *

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...and-gone-with-the-wind-dies-at-104/975380001/


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P.

Now* that's* an old lady!


----------



## Johnny b

R.I.P. John Saxon

* Actor John Saxon, who had roles in 'Nightmare on Elm Street,' 'Enter the Dragon,' dies at 83*

https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...e-elm-street-enter-dragon-dies-83/5516055002/


----------



## Cookiegal

Eddie Shack, hockey player has died of throat cancer at the age of 83. He played for several teams but his longest stint was with the Toronto Maple Leafs:

https://nhl.nbcsports.com/2020/07/26/former-maple-leafs-star-eddie-shack-dies-at-83/


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Eddie (clear the track, here comes Shack)


----------



## RT

It pains me to come to this thread at times, and don't always respond, even it affects me personally.
Some of the news comes as a shock to me, and there's more than once I've passed sad news to family and friends who weren't aware from what I've learned here, or elsewhere.

Which is surprising, given that all of them are so more in touch with social media than I.
Some of the passing's I relate means little to them - until I point out the character in movies or TV shows they know, then show them a picture where they recognize the face, but didn't know the real names.

Then, they too, are shocked and saddened.


----------



## Johnny b

Herman Cain has passed away from Covid 19

* Former Republican presidential candidate Herman Cain dies after battle with COVID-19 *

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...n-cain-dies-after-battle-covid-19/5544484002/

R.I.P.


----------



## 2twenty2

Actor Wilford Brimley, best known for his roles in the Oscar-winning movie "Cocoon" and "The Firm" has died at the age of 85

https://torontosun.com/entertainmen...-85/wcm/b00c5835-1a36-4bdb-8cb7-6c2b07c96bc3/


----------



## dotty999

Gr3iz said:


> Peter Green, co-founder of Fleetwood Mac, died today at age 73.
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/peter-green-fleetwood-mac-dead-obit-1033950/


loved Fleetwood Mac, still have a couple of their albums, sad new indeed


----------



## 2twenty2

Frances E. Allen, the First Woman To Win the Turing Award, Dies At 88

https://obituaries.pressrepublican.com/obituary/frances-allen-1079648436


----------



## Johnny b

R.I.P. Trini Lopez

* Trini Lopez, 1960s singer mentored by Frank Sinatra, dies of COVID-19 complications at 83 *
https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...dies-coronavirus-complications-83/3351703001/


----------



## valis

Dale Howerchuk...right player but wrong time...Gretzky elimanated him 6 or so times...If I recall correctly he was the first 18 year old to score 100 poimts...coincided with my love for hockey after the Miracle a couple years before...


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Dale


----------



## 2twenty2

Quiet Riot's drummer Frankie Banali dead at 68 after battle with pancreatic cancer

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...-quiet-riot-drummer-battle-pancreatic-cancer/


----------



## valis

well nuts.....loved them as a kid and oddly enough my 16 year old is heavily into them currently....I worked at a company that Dubrow's dad ran for my very first IT job....met the dad once, total jerk....

RIP Frankie and thanks for the music.....


----------



## 2twenty2

Chadwick Boseman, 'Black Panther' Star, Dead at 43
'Get On Up', 'Marshall' actor succumbs to colon cancer after four-year battle

https://www.rollingstone.com/movies/movie-news/chadwick-boseman-dead-1051755/


----------



## Gr3iz

So young ... So sad ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Hall of Famer Lou Brock, Cardinals base-stealing icon, dies at 81

https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...ou-brock-cardinals-base-stealing-icon-dies-81


----------



## 2twenty2

'Knots Landing' and 'Kojak' star Kevin Dobson dies at 77

https://torontosun.com/entertainmen...-77/wcm/77ce0a9e-d60c-4a52-aa45-d171f01945d1/


----------



## 2twenty2

Diana Rigg, star of 'Game of Thrones' and 'The Avengers' dies at 82

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/diana-rigg-star-games-thrones-avengers-dies-82-n1239761


----------



## Gr3iz

I always used to like her on the Avengers! R. I. P. Diana!


----------



## cwwozniak

R.I.P. Mrs. Peel


----------



## Gr3iz

To be honest, she was the only reason I ever watched that show ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> To be honest, she was the only reason I ever watched that show ... ;-)


She definitely made the show more popular with me, some episodes more than others.


----------



## Brigham

That picture is what made me follow her. It still does! Even if the show was corny I can still drool over her. She didn't age badly either.


----------



## 2twenty2

Stevie Lee, 'Jackass 3D' and 'American Horror Story' Star, and Wrestler, Dies at 54

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-54120576


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Diana Rigg, star of 'Game of Thrones' and 'The Avengers' dies at 82
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/diana-rigg-star-games-thrones-avengers-dies-82-n1239761


That's a blow to me....
and your reactions,...
Champagne offered, for all you Avengers, as Steed would have it,
That's me on the right there, before MI6 had me in Scarecrow cloaking...


----------



## Brigham

RT said:


> That's a blow to me....
> and your reactions,...
> Champagne offered, for all you Avengers, as Steed would have it,
> That's me on the right there, before MI6 had me in Scarecrow cloaking...


espantapajaros is such a lovely word


----------



## Johnny b

*Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg has passed on*

RIP


----------



## Drabdr

The honorable Ruth Bader Ginsburg has passed. While she and I probably wouldn’t agree much on most issues, I can’t help but admire and respect her contributions to Women’s Rights; and forging a path, at a time when no path existed.

my sincere condolences to her friends and family. May she RIP


----------



## Drabdr

Johnny b said:


> *Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg has passed on*
> 
> RIP


I'm sorry John. I didn't see your post prior to Posting.

I think she is worthy of multiple memorials though.


----------



## Cookiegal

I checked the edit history John and don't see an image unless you deleted it within the 5 minute windows then it wouldn't show but I do see an edit from this morning that only adds that line of text regarding the deletion of an image.


----------



## Johnny b

I deleted the image this morning.
I don't watch the clock in the morning, but it was about maybe 7 am.

I definitely didn't upload an image with the post or post a link to it.
It wasn't of an offensive nature, I simply didn't post it.

I just responded to Brad before posting the above.


----------



## Drabdr

Johnny b said:


> I deleted the image this morning.
> I don't watch the clock in the morning, but it was about maybe 7 am.
> 
> I definitely didn't upload an image with the post or post a link to it.
> It wasn't of an offensive nature, I simply didn't post it.
> 
> I just responded to Brad before posting the above.


It very well could have had something to do with me. I didn't do anything knowingly or intentionally. But stranger things have occurred, and I definitely have done dumber things! But I wasn't up at 7 this morning yet.


----------



## Johnny b

Must have been evil electrons.... LOL.


----------



## Gr3iz

I saw the picture yesterday. I thought it a bit incongruous, but not offensive ... I cannot, however, recall whether Brad's post was there at the time. I believe it was, but cannot swear to it.


----------



## Drabdr

Gr3iz said:


> I saw the picture yesterday. I thought it a bit incongruous, but not offensive ... I cannot, however, recall whether Brad's post was there at the time. I believe it was, but cannot swear to it.


Lets chalk it up to something stupid but totally unintentional I may have did. If so, I'm sorry for it.


----------



## Johnny b

I'm satisfied with 'evil electrons'.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can live with FM ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

As a test I reverted the post back to the pre-edited version and I still don't see an image. Do you see an image John?

There are no other edits logged and unless they were made within the first 5 minutes they would show whether it was a Moderator or the author. Seems very strange.


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> As a test I reverted the post back to the pre-edited version and I still don't see an image. Do you see an image John?
> 
> There are no other edits logged and unless they were made within the first 5 minutes they would show whether it was a Moderator or the author. Seems very strange.


Currently, I don't see any image.
Just the way I originally posted it


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> 'evil electrons'.


Thank you John , I'm gonna steal that and use it as my excuse from now on


----------



## RT

I can't speak as to the image issues you folks are speaking of, for I saw nothing but text.
But to confound things I did post an image, which showed at the time, but doesn't now in post #3,229 

I saw the image, as posted, and others did, because i got a reaction and a quote.
But it really doesn't matter now because we're on a new page.


----------



## 2twenty2

Maple Leafs great Bob Nevin dies at 82

https://torontosun.com/sports/hocke...-82/wcm/4364f11f-a035-4fd3-b484-648df658c7a8/


----------



## valis

Gale Sayers as well.


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Gale... I had the opportunity of seeing him on TV in the late 1960's...


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Gale


----------



## cwwozniak

Eddie Van Halen, legendary guitarist and co-founder of Van Halen has died from throat cancer

https://www.tmz.com/2020/10/06/eddie-van-halen-dead-dies-cancer-65/


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Eddie


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! That sucks! R. I. P.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Gr3iz said:


> W0W! That sucks! R. I. P.


I know right......Here I am downloading a half dozen or so songs from Van Halen a few days ago. Crazy!


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Eddie.... One of my all time favorites...


----------



## 2twenty2

Margaret Nolan, 'Goldfinger' Model and Actress in 'A Hard Day's Night,' Dies at 76

https://variety.com/2020/film/news/...ldfinger-hard-days-night-carry-on-1234800660/


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P.


----------



## 2twenty2

Conchata Ferrell, Memorable Maid on 'Two and a Half Men,' Dies at 77

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/13/arts/conchata-ferrell-dead.html


----------



## Gr3iz

Awww, that sucks! I didn't realize she was that old! She really helped make the show! I've only seen her in one other movie, but cannot recall the name now ...
R. I. P. Berta!


----------



## 2twenty2

Spencer Davis, Whose Band Was a Hitmaker in the '60s, Dies at 81

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/20/...and-was-a-hitmaker-in-the-60s-dies-at-81.html


----------



## Gr3iz

Bummer! R. I. P.!


----------



## Cookiegal

Original James Bond actor Sean Connery has passed away at the age of 90:

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-54761824


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Sean


----------



## cwwozniak

R.IP. Sir Connery.


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. 007! 

I always thought he was the best, personally.


----------



## cwwozniak

Mike Myers with a funny and sometimes touching tribute to Sir Sean Connery when he won the 3 AFI Life Achievment Award in 2006.


----------



## 2twenty2

Brax, Rapper and Social Media Influencer, Dies at 21

https://variety.com/2020/music/news/brax-dead-influencer-rapper-1234823912/#!


----------



## Cookiegal

Alex Trebek lost his valiant battle with pacreatic cancer:

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...jeopardy-host-dies-at-78-after-cancer-battle/

I thought he was doing well the last news I heard.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Alex


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P.


----------



## valis

well crap...that sucks....


----------



## Johnny b

That is sad.

R.I.P. Alex


----------



## cwwozniak

You will be missed, Mr. Trebek. R.I.P.


----------



## Cookiegal

Another Canadian hockey and broadcasting legend, Howie Meeker, dies at the age of 97:

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl/howie-meeker-death-hockey-night-in-canada-nhl-1.5794606


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Howie


----------



## 2twenty2

Chuck Yeager, first person to break the sound barrier, dies at 97

https://torontosun.com/news/world/c...t-97/wcm/70c037a4-848d-4ad9-b848-f3b1163a3c26


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

'Madea' and 'B*A*P*S' actor Natalie Desselle-Reid dies at 53

https://torontosun.com/entertainment/celebrity/madea-and-baps-actor-natalie-desselle-reid-dies-at-53


----------



## 2twenty2

British 'EastEnders' actress Barbara Windsor dies at 83

https://torontosun.com/entertainment/celebrity/british-eastenders-actress-barbara-windsor-dies-at-83


----------



## 2twenty2

'A GENTLE GIANT': Actor, former wrestler Tommy Lister dies at 62

https://torontosun.com/entertainmen...actor-former-wrestler-tommy-lister-dies-at-62


----------



## Cookiegal

Singer Charley Pride passed away from Covid-19:

https://people.com/country/charley-pride-dies-of-coronavirus-complications/


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Charley


----------



## 2twenty2

Pierre Lacroix, former GM of Nordiques, Avalanche, dies at 72

https://www.sportsnet.ca/nhl/article/pierre-lacroix-former-gm-nordiques-avalanche-dies-72/

https://www.denverpost.com/2020/12/13/pierre-lacroix-avalanche-gm-dies/


----------



## 2twenty2

Jeremy Bulloch, Boba Fett actor in original 'Star Wars' trilogy, dies at 75
The venerable and popular British actor passed away after a long battle with Parkinson's disease.

https://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture...t-original-star-wars-trilogy-dies-75-n1251620


----------



## 2twenty2

Country music singer K.T. Oslin, who launched career in her mid-40s, has died at 78

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/k-t-oslin-dead-78-1.5850792


----------



## cwwozniak

Dawn Wells, Mary Ann on Gilligan's Island TV show, passes away at age 82 from Covid

https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/dawn-wells-dead-gilligans-island-mary-ann-1234876755/

Always thought Mary Ann was prettier than Ginger.


----------



## Gr3iz

Awwww ... She was my favorite, too! R. I. P. Mary Ann Summers!


----------



## Johnny b

That is sad.

RIP Dawn Wells.


----------



## 2twenty2

Gerry and the Pacemakers frontman Gerry Marsden dies
https://torontosun.com/entertainment/celebrity/gerry-and-the-pacemakers-frontman-gerry-marsden-dies


----------



## 2twenty2

Legendary Dodgers manager Tommy Lasorda dies at 93

https://torontosun.com/sports/baseball/mlb/legendary-dodgers-manager-tommy-lasorda-dies-at-93


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Tommy. Another favorite of mine...


----------



## Cookiegal

Tanya Roberts dies of a UTI infection at 65:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...scattered-stars-beloved-dog-walking-spot.html

This time it's real Knuck.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Tanya



Cookiegal said:


> This time it's real Knuck.


Unfortunately.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Unfortunately.


Yes, it was just the next day.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Celebrity Deaths in 2020: Stars We've Lost*

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/pictures/celebrity-deaths-in-2020-stars-weve-lost/


----------



## 2twenty2

Larry King, iconic TV host, dies at 87

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/more-sports/larry-king-iconic-tv-host-dies-at-87/ar-BB1d1xFE


----------



## Cookiegal

When I heard he had Covid-19 I figured it was just a matter of time.


----------



## RT

No cause of death was announced, as I write, but he did have other health issues.
It was kinda of sad that as I saw him in recent months he was basically doing a show promoting a product.
He was one of the great interviewers of all time.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cloris Leachman, Oscar Winner and Sitcom Star, Dies at 94

https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2021/01/cloris-leachman-dies


----------



## Gr3iz

I always liked her quirky humor. R. I. P. Cloris!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cicely Tyson Dead at 96

https://www.tmz.com/2021/01/28/cicely-tyson-dead-at-96-actress/


----------



## 2twenty2

Hilton Valentine, Guitarist for The Animals, Dead at 77
Hilton Valentine joined The Animals in 1962 along with frontman Eric Burdon

https://people.com/music/hilton-valentine-the-animals-guitarist-dead/


----------



## Gr3iz

Always like The Animals! Good blues roots! R. I. P. Hilton!


----------



## 2twenty2

Dustin Diamond, 'Screech' on 'Saved by the Bell,' Dead at 44

https://www.rollingstone.com/tv/tv-news/dustin-diamond-screech-dead-1121958/


----------



## 2twenty2

Hal Holbrook, Oscar nominee and multiple Emmy winner, dead at 95

https://nypost.com/2021/02/02/hal-holbrook-oscar-nominee-and-multiple-emmy-winner-dead-at-95/


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P.


----------



## 2twenty2

Canadian actor Christopher Plummer dies at 91
https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/christopher-plummer-obituary-1.5902845
https://torontosun.com/entertainment/celebrity/canadian-actor-christopher-plummer-dies-at-91
https://variety.com/2021/film/news/christopher-plummer-dead-sound-of-music-1234901760/#!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mary Wilson, The Supremes co-founder, dies at 76

https://torontosun.com/entertainment/music/mary-wilson-the-supremes-co-founder-dies-at-76


----------



## cwwozniak

Larry Flynt, publisher, and free speech activist dies at 78

https://abc7.com/entertainment/larr...and-free-speech-activist-dies-at-78/10327810/










I remember Woody Harrelson's portrayal of him in the 1996 movie, "The People vs. Larry Flynt."


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. O king of porn!


----------



## valis

cwwozniak said:


> Larry Flynt, publisher, and free speech activist dies at 78
> 
> https://abc7.com/entertainment/larr...and-free-speech-activist-dies-at-78/10327810/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Woody Harrelson's portrayal of him in the 1996 movie, "The People vs. Larry Flynt."


He was a good dude...stood up for rights...i can respect that


----------



## cwwozniak

valis said:


> He was a good dude...stood up for rights...i can respect that


I would agree 100%

I took the time to look up the actual parody page that Flynt published and got him sued by Jerry Falwell. Flynt lost on one of the three claims. Flynt appealed the case all the way to the US Supreme Court where Falwell lost by a unanimous decision, with a major win for freedom of the press. The link goes to the Supreme Court decision and includes a general description of the parody page.

https://www.oyez.org/cases/1987/86-1278


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Chick Corea... One of my all time favorites. His "Where have I known you before" is the finest acoustic piano song, IMHO..


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P.!


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> R.I.P. Chick Corea... One of my all time favorites. His "Where have I known you before" is the finest acoustic piano song, IMHO..


Have to agree with that Mike.


----------



## 2twenty2

Reggae Icon Bunny Wailer - Founding Member of the Wailers - Dead at 73

https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/new...ber-of-the-wailers-has-died-at-73/ar-BB1e9ZUq


----------



## 2twenty2

Walter Gretzky, father of The Great One, dies at 82

https://www.sportsnet.ca/nhl/article/walter-gretzky-father-nhl-legend-wayne-gretzky-dies-82/
https://nypost.com/2021/03/05/walter-gretzky-dad-of-wayne-gretzky-dies-at-age-82/
https://www.tsn.ca/canada-s-hockey-dad-walter-gretzky-passes-away-at-82-1.1602830
https://www.espn.com/nhl/story/_/id/31007352/walter-gretzky-father-hockey-legend-wayne-dies-age-82


----------



## 2twenty2

Boxer Marvelous Marvin Hagler dead at 66

https://www.usnews.com/news/top-news/articles/2021-03-13/boxing-marvelous-marvin-hagler-dead-at-66


----------



## Johnny b

Actor George Segal has passed away.

R.I.P. George

https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...87-dies-after-long-film-tv-career/6975608002/


----------



## 2twenty2

Jessica Walter, Arrested Development and Archer Star, Dead at 80

https://people.com/tv/jessica-walter-dead-at-80-arrested-development-star/


----------



## Cookiegal

Prince Philip has died at the age of 99:

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/...britain-s-queen-elizabeth-ii-dies-99-n1258159


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Philip


----------



## 2twenty2

James Bond and 'Harry Potter' star Helen McCrory dead at 52

https://nypost.com/2021/04/16/helen-mccrory-james-bond-and-harry-potter-star-dead-at-52/


----------



## 2twenty2

*Felix Silla, the original Cousin Itt on The Addams Family, dies at 84*

https://ew.com/tv/felix-silla-cousin-itt-the-addams-family-dies-at-84/


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P.

That's a helluva role to be remembered for ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny Crawford, The Rifleman's son Mark passed away at the age of 75.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/marcberman1/2021/04/30/the-rifleman-star-johnny-crawford-dies-at-75/


----------



## valis

The Rifleman is Pop's all-time heavyweight champion of favorite shows......heck got me into it and I got Nate into it....


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Johnny


----------



## 2twenty2

Bobby Unser, three-time Indy 500 winner, dies at 87

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/bobby-unser-dies-age-87/


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, bummer! R. I. {. Bobby!


----------



## 2twenty2

Former Formula One boss Max Mosley dies aged 81

https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-...ne-boss-max-mosley-dies-aged-81-idUSKCN2D51BX


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Max ...


----------



## 2twenty2

John Davis, real Milli Vanilli singer, dies from Covid aged 66

https://www.cnn.com/2021/05/27/entertainment/john-davis-milli-vanilli-scil-intl/index.html


----------



## Cookiegal

Gavin MacLeod, Captain of The Love Boat, passed away at the age of 90:

https://www.princess.com/news/news_...VXwZg2UVZRLTTeyLVhfwD69zx69HyqJrjL_GVyY1SnXPI


----------



## 2twenty2

Hooked on a Feeling' singer B.J. Thomas dies at 78

https://www.cp24.com/entertainment-news/hooked-on-a-feeling-singer-b-j-thomas-dies-at-78-1.5448378


----------



## Gr3iz

R I P Gavin & BJ!

When I was a teenager I had a friend who used to sing (and legitimately thought the words were) "I'm hooked on a ceiling" ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Rough weekend...https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Eaton


----------



## valis

As an aside, when I was a toddler my mom got me a lamp that played 'raindrops keep falling on my head' a la a music box. To this day it is EASILY my most detested song....nothing else even on the radar....RIP BJ.


----------



## 2twenty2

Joe Lara, 'Tarzan: The Epic Adventures' Star, Dies in Plane Crash at 58

https://variety.com/2021/tv/news/joe-lara-dead-dies-plane-crash-tarzan-epic-adventures-1234984834/


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Tarzan


----------



## 2twenty2

Toronto actor Paul Soles of 1960s animated 'Spider-Man' series has died at age 90

https://www.thestar.com/entertainme...ted-spider-man-series-has-died-at-age-90.html


----------



## 2twenty2

'Gone Girl' Actor Lisa Banes Dead at 65 After Hit-and-Run Scooter Accident

https://www.tmz.com/2021/06/15/lisa-banes-dead-dies-hit-and-run-scooter-gone-girl/


----------



## 2twenty2

Rene Robert, Sabres 'French Connection' winger, dies at 72

https://www.sportsnet.ca/nhl/article/rene-robert-sabres-french-connection-winger-dies-72/


----------



## valis

John McAffee....weird, weird life

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_McAfee


----------



## Gr3iz

He was one of a kind! R. I. P. John, wherever you are ...


----------



## Gr3iz

I debated all day about posting this and finally decided - what the hell ... 

It's 5 years ago today that I lost my son. I can still remember the last time I saw him, about a week or two earlier, he'd stopped by during his lunch hour in his work truck to grab the remains of the meatloaf I had made the day or two prior. He always loved my meatloaf! ;-) I was a single parent, raised him from a pup (almost a year old), and leftovers had a very short lifetime in the fridge, especially meatloaf!

I still think about him every day, but today it was all day!

I'm not fishing for sympathy here. Just suggesting to all parents to give your child (no matter their age!) a hug, just because. You don't have to tell them why, let 'em wonder ... ;-) You really never know when it just might be the last ...

In the days after his passing, I kept myself busy by scrounging up all the pictures I could find, searching computer files/folders and disks, scanning prints and Polaroids, finding just the right music and creating a slide show in PowerPoint, then converted it to video and distributed it (and played it) on disk at the wake. I just watched it again a little while ago. A celebration of his life! I don't know if I could do it again right now (I've found more pictures since). I was in another place in my mind.


----------



## Cookiegal

Although we think of the loved ones we've lost every day the anniversaries seem to open the floodgates of special memories and emotions that we manage to keep inside most of the time. It seems hard to believe it's been that long when for us it still feels like yesterday that we had them in our lives. As I always say, although they've been taken from our lives, they will live on in our hearts forever and no one can ever take that away from us. ❤


----------



## Gr3iz

So true!


----------



## SilverSurf

Dusty Hill played bass with ZZ Top for over 50 years

*Dusty Hill, the bassist of US blues rock band ZZ Top, has died at the age of 72.*

Bandmates Billy Gibbons and Frank Beard said that Hill died in his sleep at his home in Houston, Texas. They did not give further details.
Earlier in July, ZZ Top had announced that Hill would not play some upcoming shows due to a hip injury.
Known for his bushy beard and sunglasses, Hill played with ZZ Top for over 50 years.
"We, along with legions of ZZ Top fans around the world, will miss your steadfast presence, your good nature, and enduring commitment to providing that monumental bottom to the 'Top'," the statement from Gibbons and Beard said.


----------



## Gr3iz

Bummer! R. I. P. Dusty!


----------



## valis

Yeah....big news down here (Houston). Old boss of mine went to HS with them and they apparently played prom. I dont care for their music, but totally recognise their influence. 

Heck I didnt care for Jimi either but still think he was one of the most innovative guitarists in history.


----------



## valis

Yadeesh said:


> are u guys experts can u help me my question is in the forums


Someone will answer. Please be patient.


----------



## jimi

Heck I didnt care for Jimi 

Huh?


----------



## valis

jimi said:


> Heck I didnt care for Jimi
> 
> Huh?


Lol.....different Jimi....


----------



## cwwozniak

Ron Popeil, Pioneer Of 'Wait...There's More!' Late-Night Infomercials, Is Dead At 86

I can't recall ever buying any of his products, but I do remember the commercials.

https://www.npr.org/2021/07/29/1022...es-more-late-night-infomercials-is-dead-at-86


----------



## Johnny b

I never bought any either but remember the Pocket Fisherman ads well.
That was a big seller back in the day.

RIP Ron.


----------



## Gr3iz

That Pocket Fisherman was the first thing I thought of as well ... ;-)

RIP!


----------



## cwwozniak

Pocket Fisherman and Mr. Microphone (Hey good lookin'! We'll be back to pick you later.) were what came to mind for me.


----------



## Cookiegal

Markie Post of Night Court fame has passed away at the age of 70:

https://people.com/tv/markie-post-dead-at-70/


----------



## Gr3iz

Awwww. I always liked her! 

R. I. P. Markie!


----------



## Johnny b

Sad to hear that.

R.I.P. Markie.


----------



## cwwozniak

Yes, I remember her from Night Court.

R.I.P. Markie.


----------



## Cookiegal

Famous NHL player Tony Esposito has died of pancreatic cancer at the age of 78:

https://www.tsn.ca/chicago-blackhawks-legend-tony-esposito-passes-away-at-78-1.1680269


----------



## valis

Well that stinks....


----------



## Cookiegal

Don Everly (The Everly Brothers) has passed away at the age of 84. I loved the Everly Brothers. Now they are both gone. 

https://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/do...k-n-roll-everly-brothers-dies-at-84-1.5556864


----------



## Gr3iz

Bummer! R. I. P. Don


----------



## cwwozniak

I love their music. R. I. P. Don.


----------



## Cookiegal

Charlie Watts, drummer with the Rolling Stones, has passed away:

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-22200496


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Charlie!


----------



## SilverSurf

Good old Charlie - you were/are a legend. R.I.P my friend.

BTT


----------



## Cookiegal

Ed Asner has passed away at the age of 91:

https://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/tv-acting-icon-ed-asner-has-died-at-91-1.5565834


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, bummer! I always liked Ed! R. I. P. Ed!


----------



## cwwozniak

I loved his character on the Mary Tyler Moore Show. R.I.P. Mr. Grant.


----------



## Gr3iz

He was in several Christmas movies, too ...


----------



## RT

IMDB has a short memorial of the iconic actor...
https://www.imdb.com/video/vi323600409?ref_=vp_pl_0


----------



## 2twenty2

The Wire star Michael K. Williams found dead in New York apartment aged just 54

https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/06/entertainment/michael-k-williams/index.html
https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/wire-star-michael-k-williams-24923701


----------



## HOBOcs

Michael Constantine - older TV fans will remember him from Room 222


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, yeah! I do remember him! R. I. P. Michael!


----------



## cwwozniak

HOBOcs said:


> older TV fans will remember him from Room 222


I remember him from that show. R.I.P. Principal Seymour Kaufman


----------



## 2twenty2

Art Metrano, star of 'Police Academy' films, dead at 84

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/us/art-metrano-star-of-police-academy-films-dead-at-84/ar-AAOikmv


----------



## Cookiegal

Canadian comedian Norm Macdonald has died of cancer at the age of 61. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/norm-macdonald-dies-1.6175474


----------



## cwwozniak

I liked Norm Macdonald's Weekend Update stint on SNL. Too bad that some of his jokes on that show and guest appearances on other shows made certain entertainment bigwigs very uncomfortable.


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Norm! I did like his deadpan delivery ...


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Canadian comedian Norm Macdonald has died of cancer at the age of 61.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/norm-macdonald-dies-1.6175474


This one came as a surprise. Had zero idea he was sick. Very funny man.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Had zero idea he was sick.


Apparently he never made that information public for some reason.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Canadian comedian Norm Macdonald has died of cancer at the age of 61.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/norm-macdonald-dies-1.6175474


Was actually thinking of him the other day, wondering what became of him...
so now I see...  
R.I.P


----------



## 2twenty2

Cynthia Harris on 'Mad About You,' Dies at 87

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/tv/tv-news/cynthia-harris-dead-mad-about-you-1235026447/


----------



## Gr3iz

I remember her. I liked her. Sorry to hear this ... R. I. P. Cynthia.


----------



## grandma77

Gr3iz said:


> I debated all day about posting this and finally decided - what the hell ...
> 
> It's 5 years ago today that I lost my son. I can still remember the last time I saw him, about a week or two earlier, he'd stopped by during his lunch hour in his work truck to grab the remains of the meatloaf I had made the day or two prior. He always loved my meatloaf! ;-) I was a single parent, raised him from a pup (almost a year old), and leftovers had a very short lifetime in the fridge, especially meatloaf!
> 
> I still think about him every day, but today it was all day!
> 
> I'm not fishing for sympathy here. Just suggesting to all parents to give your child (no matter their age!) a hug, just because. You don't have to tell them why, let 'em wonder ... ;-) You really never know when it just might be the last ...
> 
> In the days after his passing, I kept myself busy by scrounging up all the pictures I could find, searching computer files/folders and disks, scanning prints and Polaroids, finding just the right music and creating a slide show in PowerPoint, then converted it to video and distributed it (and played it) on disk at the wake. I just watched it again a little while ago. A celebration of his life! I don't know if I could do it again right now (I've found more pictures since). I was in another place in my mind.


I lost my 77 year old sister in law to covid 3 weeks ago. I have lost 5 good friends to covid in the past six months. It is different than losing a child but yet the void is there. We should all remember to tell our friends and love ones how much we love them and what they mean to us all the time. I haven't been here in a while but I pop in ever so often. I use to love being here but life has taken on some diffferent directions for me. Hope you are doing well Gr3iz and cherish the memories of your son. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you Grandma! I hope you are doing reasonably well!


----------



## Johnny b

R.I.P. Colin Powell

https://news.yahoo.com/former-secretary-state-colin-powell-121409484.html


----------



## valis

And freakin Covid...my dad is his age and refuses to wear a mask....that said he voted for Trump so....


----------



## Gr3iz

I heard it was related to a cancer he also had. Anyway, R. I. P.!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, he had "multiple myeloma, a blood cancer that impairs the body's ability to fight infections and to respond well to vaccines". which left him immunocomprised which is why he died of Covid-19. 

Source: https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/colin-...r-bout-left-him-vulnerable-to-covid-1.5627780


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, but you know darn well that there will be those that exploit the fact that he was vaccinated and look what happened to him ... <sigh>


----------



## Cookiegal

Of course, the covidiots.


----------



## valis

Had not heard that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> covidiots.


I'll use that term to my scatter brained kid
Doubt it'll mean much though...


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I'll use that term to my scatter brained kid


I didn't invent it but I thought it was clever.


----------



## RT

You know I really thought you were gonna say 
"Like father, like son"


----------



## valis

RT said:


> You know I really thought you were gonna say
> "Like father, like son"


Nope thats my line lol....


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> You know I really thought you were gonna say
> "Like father, like son"


Now why would I insult a scarecrow?


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially with Halloween coming up ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Canadian theatre legend Martha Henry dead at 83

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/martha-henry-dies-1.6219341


----------



## Gr3iz

Peter Scolari died today @ 66 of cancer ... R. I. P.!

https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...ning-actor-dies-stars-pay-tribute/6136406001/


----------



## 2twenty2

James Michael Tyler, Actor Who Played Gunther on 'Friends,' Dies at 59

https://variety.com/2021/tv/news/james-michael-tyler-dead-friends-actor-gunther-1235096487/


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Gunther!


----------



## 2twenty2

Terence 'Astro' Wilson, Longtime UB40 Vocalist, Dead at 64
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...lson-ub40-vocalist-toaster-dead-obit-1254477/


----------



## Johnny b

R.I.P. Dean Stockwell


----------



## HOBOcs

*SS Edmund Fitzgerald* was an American Great Lakes freighter that sank in Lake Superior during a storm on *November 10, 1975*, with the loss of the entire crew of 29 men. When launched on June 7, 1958, she was the largest ship on North America's Great Lakes, and she remains the largest to have sunk there. She was located in deep water on November 14, 1975, by a U.S. Navy aircraft detecting magnetic anomalies, and found soon afterwards to be in two large pieces.

Todays haunting reminder of days not so long ago - Great song from Gordon Lightfoot

*Gordon Lightfoot - Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald*


----------



## 2twenty2

Remembrance Day November 11









In Flanders Fields
John McCrae - 1872-1918

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.

(Moment of silence, 11th month of the 11th day of the 11th hour)​


----------



## valis

Veterans Day is for the ones who came home. Memorial Day is for the ones who didn't.

Peace unto all. Please.


----------



## Cookiegal

Most of us didn't know him but Glen de Vries, one of the individuals who went to space along with William Shatner in the Blue Origin spacecraft has died less than a month later in a small engine plane crash. 

https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/man-wh...william-shatner-dies-in-plane-crash-1.5664095


----------



## valis

Oh wow....had not heard of that but definitely heard of him...


----------



## Johnny b

Bob Bondurant has passed away.

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...bondurant-passes-away-at-age-88-ar193605.html

R.I.P. Bob


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Bob


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P.!!

His courses have trained many drivers to run road courses ...


----------



## 2twenty2

'Paul Revere & The Raiders' star Keith Allison dead at 79
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/music-news/keith-allison-dead-paul-revere-raiders-1235050769/
https://torontosun.com/entertainment/music/paul-revere-the-raiders-star-keith-allison-dead-at-79
https://nypost.com/2021/11/19/keith-allison-paul-revere-and-the-raiders-star-dead-at-79/


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Keith!


----------



## 2twenty2

Stephen Sondheim, master of musical theater, dead at 91
https://www.cnn.com/2021/11/26/entertainment/stephen-sondheim/index.html


----------



## 2twenty2

Country singer Stonewall Jackson dead at 89
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-country/stonewall-jackson-country-singer-dead-obit-1267125/
https://torontosun.com/entertainment/music/country-singer-stonewall-jackson-dead-at-89


----------



## 2twenty2

Indy 500 legend Al Unser Sr. dies aged 82
https://www.cnn.com/2021/12/10/sport/al-unser-sr-indy-500-death/index.html


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, bummer! A true legend!

R. I. P. Big Al!


----------



## cwwozniak

Michael Nesmith, Monkees Singer-Songwriter, Dead at 78

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/monkees-michael-nesmith-dead-1270079/


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm shocked and so sad. He was my young girl crush along with David Cassidy. I still sing and dance to Monkees songs on CDs I have. My Mom even knitted me a green toque like he wore and a matching sweater with epaulettes. Only Micky Dolenz is left of the group now. We'll miss you Mike.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Michael


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Michael!


----------



## renegade600

I would not miss the monkeys tv show on saturdays. The show itself was, in a sense, a music video. RIP Michael Nesmith


----------



## Cookiegal

renegade600 said:


> I would not miss the monkeys tv show on saturdays.


Me either and up until a few months ago they were playing the old reruns on the CHCH channel and I was recording and watching them.


----------



## valis

2twenty2 said:


> Indy 500 legend Al Unser Sr. dies aged 82
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/12/10/sport/al-unser-sr-indy-500-death/index.html


Knew them. Mom broke her back in 76 or so and her roommate in the hospital was an Unser clan who broke pretty much everything going off the road in the Pikes Peak hill climb. Good people.

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/in-memoriam.101080/page-196#post-9531843


----------



## 2twenty2

*Five Man Electrical Band's Les Emmerson, writer of rock hit 'Signs,' dead at 77*
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/les-emmerson-ottawa-singer-songwriter-dies-1.6284429


----------



## 2twenty2

Nobel Prize-winning anti-apartheid hero Desmond Tutu dies aged 90
https://torontosun.com/news/nobel-prize-winning-anti-apartheid-hero-desmond-tutu-dies-aged-90


----------



## 2twenty2

John Madden, NFL Hall of Fame coach and commentator, dies at 85
https://theathletic.com/news/john-m...oach-and-commentator-dies-at-85/i6PmDoiRaTSN/


----------



## 2twenty2

*Famous people who passed away in 2021*
https://www.mercurynews.com/2021/12/27/names-we-wont-forget-famous-people-who-died-in-2021/
https://www.imdb.com/list/ls084078616/?sort=date_added,desc&mode=detail&page=1
https://www.thefamouspeople.com/died-2021.php
https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/pictures/celebrity-deaths-in-2021-stars-weve-lost/


----------



## Gr3iz

Betty White doesn't quite make it to 100 ... R. I. P. Betty! She did it all!

https://www.tmz.com/2021/12/31/betty-white-dead-dies-golden-girls/


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P Betty


----------



## Cookiegal

It's so sad. I loved her. She lived a good long life but she was someone I felt would live forever. Her legacy definitely will.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> It's so sad. I loved her. She lived a good long life but she was someone I felt would live forever. Her legacy definitely will.


I absolutely adored her. One of a very few people who became a living legend. An absolute icon.

And 2021....just couldn't go out quietly, could it?


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> And 2021....just couldn't go out quietly, could it?


No it couldn't. I would have loved to see her make it to her 100th birthday.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> I would have loved to see her make it to her 100th birthday.


Which is my youngest sister's birthday as well ... Nowhere near 100! ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

Sad.

R.I.P. Betty


----------



## Cookiegal

Sidney Poitier has passed away at the age of 94.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainmen...-to-win-best-actor-oscar-dies-at-94-1.5731373


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Sydney


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Sidney Poitier, one of my all time favorites....To Sir, With Love.....


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Sidney!


----------



## cwwozniak

Dwayne Hickman, Actor and Star of 'The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis,' Dies at 87.



> In 1959, Hickman earned the marquee role on "The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis." The actor starred in all 148 episodes of the 20th Century Fox sitcom.


https://variety.com/2022/tv/news/dw...-many-loves-of-dobie-gillis-actor-1235149782/


----------



## Johnny b

R.I.P. Dwayne.


----------



## Couriant

Bob sagat has passed away


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, Bob Saget dies suddenly at the age of 65. 

https://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/bob-saget-beloved-tv-dad-of-full-house-dead-at-65-1.5733592


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Bob


----------



## 2twenty2

Ronnie Spector, leader of music group The Ronettes, dead at 78 
https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/12/entertainment/ronnie-spector-the-ronettes-dies/index.html


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Ronnie!


----------



## Couriant

Meatloaf has passed away at age 74


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Meatloaf

https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/21/entertainment/meat-loaf-obit/index.html


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. to one who was larger than life!


----------



## 2twenty2

Emmy-winning actor Louie Anderson dead at age 68
https://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/louie-anderson-emmy-winning-comedian-dies-68-82397374


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> R.I.P. Meatloaf


It's coming out that he died of Covid-19.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> It's coming out that he died of *Covid-19.*


Oh, I didn't know that. I thought it was probably of his poor health.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> I thought it was probably of his poor health.


That was probably the reason why Covid became so serious for him.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> That was probably the reason why *Covid* became so serious for him.


Yep. That would do it alright


----------



## HOBOcs

But when the day is done
And the sun goes down
And the moonlight's shining through
Then like a sinner before the gates of Heaven
I'll come crawling on back to you


----------



## Gr3iz

2 outta 3 ain't bad ...


----------



## RT

RE: Betty White.
(ouch, that news hurt!  )

On a tribute show on PBS a quote, best I recall...

When she was leaving the set, she said to the crew...
:Everyone, I just want you to know....This is most fun I've ever had...
standing up.:


----------



## cwwozniak

RT said:


> On a tribute show on PBS a quote, best I recall...


You are correct. Watched that show last night with my girlfriend and they mentioned that line. Produced in 2018, it was a very nice tribute to Betty's life. She said that line at the end of shooting a movie called "The Proposal".

The PBS show available for online viewing for a short while.
https://www.pbs.org/video/betty-white-first-lady-of-television-s6rv5r/

Story about that standing up line.
https://www.oklahoman.com/article/3381932/betty-white-gets-comedy-points-from-co-star-ryan-reynolds


----------



## valis

Couriant said:


> Meatloaf has passed away at age 74


Wrote an article years ago about how I thought 'Paradise By The Dashboard Light' may very well be the best rock and roll song ever. Obviously Steinman was the lyricist but Mr. Aday was a heckuva frontman.....liked him a lot, he will definitely be missed.


----------



## Cookiegal

Howard Hesseman of WKRP fame has died at the age of 81:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/p...incinnati-Head-Of-The-Class-dies-aged-81.html


----------



## Johnny b

Really sad to hear that.

R.I.P. HH


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Johnny Fever! We loved you well!

"And now more music and Les Nessman!" ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Howard


----------



## RT

Loved WKRP, sad news


----------



## Cookiegal

I thought I'd post a follow-up on the cause of death of Bob Saget which has just been released. Apparently he died from head trauma and they've concluded that he must have hit his head and didn't think it was serious and went to bed because no foul play is suspected. They also said that no drugs or alcohol were involved. To have had a heart attack would be understandable but it's sad to know that perhaps he may have survived if he had sought medical assistance right away. 

https://www.cnn.com/2022/02/09/entertainment/bob-saget-cause-of-death/index.html


----------



## sportzriter13

Cookiegal said:


> I thought I'd post a follow-up on the cause of death of Bob Saget which has just been released. Apparently he died from head trauma and they've concluded that he must have hit his head and didn't think it was serious and went to bed because no foul play is suspected. They also said that no drugs or alcohol were involved. To have had a heart attack would be understandable but it's sad to know that perhaps he may have survived if he had sought medical assistance right away.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/02/09/entertainment/bob-saget-cause-of-death/index.html


That's the sad thing. People think they're bothering medical personnel or will be laughed at (cost would not have been an issue in Sagat's case). 
My husband is an EMT and if you said you hit your head and were concerned, he'd happily take you to the hospital for an eval. 
Mom and Dad always told us "when in doubt, take the ride". 
Please, don't be afraid to call EMS or go get checked out. ❤


----------



## HOBOcs

Procol Harum Frontman Gary Brooker Dead at 76
The singer-songwriter and pianist co-wrote and sang the band's 1967 classic "A Whiter Shade of Pale"

An anthem of my youth

2006 Denmark YT - Procol Harum performing A Whiter Shade of Pale with the Danish National Concert Orchestra and choir at Ledreborg Castle, Denmark in August 2006

link to Rolling Stone


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Gary! 

They did have some great tunes!!


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Gary


----------



## 2twenty2

Sally Kellerman, who was Oscar-nommed as 'Hot Lips' Houlihan in 'MASH,' dies at 84

https://www.cnn.com/2022/02/24/ente...an-oscar-nominated-mash-star-death/index.html

https://torontosun.com/entertainmen...ommed-as-hot-lips-houlihan-in-mash-dies-at-84


----------



## Johnny b

R.I.P. Sally Kellerman


----------



## Wino

Cookiegal said:


> I thought I'd post a follow-up on the cause of death of Bob Saget which has just been released. Apparently he died from head trauma and they've concluded that he must have hit his head and didn't think it was serious and went to bed because no foul play is suspected. They also said that no drugs or alcohol were involved. To have had a heart attack would be understandable but it's sad to know that perhaps he may have survived if he had sought medical assistance right away.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/02/09/entertainment/bob-saget-cause-of-death/index.html


I strongly suspect Saget was on blood thinners like coumadin/warfarin, even aspirin. Any strike on head whilst using these type drugs can be fatal. I've known of two separate fatalities caused by this at construction sites - good reason for OSHA/MSHA to require hardhats on the job.


----------



## Cookiegal

Wino said:


> I strongly suspect Saget was on blood thinners like coumadin/warfarin, even aspirin.


It's possible of course but now they're saying it was such a hard hit that he probably fell and hit his head on the marble floor in the bathroom and then went to bed. But I find it odd if it was that hard that there were no traces of blood or hair anywhwere in the room (they said that) and apparently on him either, only bruising. I guess we'll just never know for sure and now the family doesn't want any more information made public which is also a bit strange.


----------



## Wino

HOBOcs said:


> Procol Harum Frontman Gary Brooker Dead at 76
> The singer-songwriter and pianist co-wrote and sang the band's 1967 classic "A Whiter Shade of Pale"
> 
> An anthem of my youth
> 
> 2006 Denmark YT - Procol Harum performing A Whiter Shade of Pale with the Danish National Concert Orchestra and choir at Ledreborg Castle, Denmark in August 2006
> 
> link to Rolling Stone


Sad to hear. I've watched that Denmark presentation many times over the years. Whiter Shade of Pale/Procol took me from ******* crap kickin' Texas western music to full on drugs, sex and rockin' roll. LOL Annie Lennox version is really good, too but not Procol/Booker.

RIP Gary Booker.


----------



## cwwozniak

*Sally Kellerman Dies at 84*

Sally Kellerman, the husky-voiced actress known for her Oscar-nominated portrayal of U.S. Army Maj. Margaret "Hot Lips" Houlihan in Robert Altman's movie, M*A*S*H, has died.

https://currently.att.yahoo.com/att/cm/sally-kellerman-hot-lips-houlihan-222415925.html


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Hot-Lips!


----------



## 2twenty2

William Hurt, Star of 'Body Heat,' 'Kiss of the Spider Woman' and 'Broadcast News,' Dies at 71

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/m...urt-dead-body-heat-broadcast-news-1235110394/


----------



## Cookiegal

They're saying he died of natural causes but there's nothing natural about dying at 71 years old. He did have terminal prostate cancer.


----------



## 2twenty2

@Cookiegal



> Hurt died Sunday at his home in Portland, Oregon, one of his three sons, Will, told The Hollywood Reporter. *He would not divulge the cause of death*.


https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/m...urt-dead-body-heat-broadcast-news-1235110394/


----------



## Johnny b

R.I.P. William Hurt.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Hurt#Death
Sounds like he was severely ill for quite a while.


----------



## valis

Wow....he was one of those 'legend in his own time' people...


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> Sounds like he was severely ill for quite a while.


He was diagnosed with terminal prostate cancer that had spread to the bone in 2018. It's odd they aren't attributing his death to that. Perhaps his heart gave out first. Even that is not a natural cause unless you're much older.


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> He was diagnosed with terminal prostate cancer that had spread to the bone in 2018. It's odd they aren't attributing his death to that. Perhaps his heart gave out first. Even that is not a natural cause unless you're much older.


I won't post it because it's controversial and maybe not the case.

One of my cousins died from prostrate cancer metastasizing into his skeletal system and I was with my mother-in-law as she died from lung cancer that metastasized into her skeletal system.
The both died 'naturally'.
The suffering was intolerable and extended in both cases.
I'm not so sure I could have held out to that inevitable end.


----------



## 2twenty2

Wrestler Scott Hall (Razor Ramone) dies after complications following surgery

https://www.wwe.com/article/wwe-remembers-wwe-hall-of-famer-scott-hall


----------



## sportzriter13

Cookiegal said:


> It's possible of course but now they're saying it was such a hard hit that he probably fell and hit his head on the marble floor in the bathroom and then went to bed. But I find it odd if it was that hard that there were no traces of blood or hair anywhwere in the room (they said that) and apparently on him either, only bruising. I guess we'll just never know for sure and now the family doesn't want any more information made public which is also a bit strange.


I believe a bruise in the skull is known as a subdural hematoma. 
Anyone can get them and die. The sucky thing too is that you might not have much if anything in the way of symptoms. That's why, if there's any doubt whatsoever, a CT scan is needed after a hit to the head. From what I understand (can ask hubby later, he's sleeping), the medications may just increase the chance of it happening.


----------



## 2twenty2

Foo Fighters drummer Taylor Hawkins dead at 50

https://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/foo-fighters-drummer-taylor-hawkins-dead-50-83683646
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/taylor-hawkins-dies-foo-fighters-drummer-dead-age-50/


----------



## managed

I just found out that Gary Brooker, member of British psychedelic rock band Procul Harem, died on 19th Feb 2022. RIP

You may know their song 'A Whiter Shade of Pale'.


----------



## Gr3iz

A day late and a dollar short again, Allan ... ;-) Jim (hobocs) announced that last month! I guess news takes a while to cross the pond, though ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Estelle Harris. Love Seinfeld and Toy Story....


----------



## cwwozniak

Bill Fries, (aka C.W. McCall) who had a 1976 No. 1 hit with 'Convoy,' died Friday at 93.

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-country/cw-mccall-convoy-dead-obit-1302155/


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Bill


----------



## Couriant

One for my fellow Brits:

Actress June Brown, who played the much-loved character Dot Cotton on EastEnders for more than three decades, has died at the age of 95.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-60984231


----------



## managed

Couriant said:


> One for my fellow Brits:
> 
> Actress June Brown, who played the much-loved character Dot Cotton on EastEnders for more than three decades, has died at the age of 95.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-60984231


I liked her, she was a genuine person. RIP


----------



## Cookiegal

Teen idol Bobby Rydell has passed away at the age of 79. Volare in the Heavens Bobby.

https://people.com/music/former-teen-idol-and-star-of-bye-bye-birdie-bobby-rydell-dead-at-79/


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Bobby


----------



## valis

Jack Higgins, author of The Eagle Has Landed, has passed at 92.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Jack


----------



## Couriant

Gilbert Gottfried passed away age 67

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...tfried-dies-after-long-illness-195244137.html


----------



## Gr3iz

Weird guy, but I kinda liked him! R. I. P. Gilbert!


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaking news that Mike Bossy, legendary New York Islanders hockey player and then broadcast commentator lost his battle with lung cancer and passed away today at the age of 65. I'm still trying to find an English article about it.

Edit: I found this link:

https://montrealhockeynow.com/2022/04/15/mike-bossy-passes-away-at-65/


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Mike


----------



## 2twenty2

*Liz Sheridan, actress who played Jerry's mom on 'Seinfeld,' dead at 93*
https://www.cnn.com/2022/04/15/entertainment/liz-sheridan-seinfeld-death-cec/index.html


----------



## 2twenty2

*Montreal Canadiens icon Guy Lafleur, one of hockey's flashiest players, dead at 70*

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl/guy-lafleur-obituary-1.5766441


----------



## Cookiegal

Very sad. I knew he had a recurrence of lung cancer but didn't think he was this close to passing. He had just commented on Mike Bossy's death.  

Repose en paix Guy, tu va nous manquer beaucoup.


----------



## Cookiegal

Singer Naomi Judd dead at the age of 76. Her daughter said they lost her to mental illness but they're not saying the actual cause yet. Sounds like it may be suicide. I guess the truth will be known in the coming days. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/naomi-judd-singer-obituary-1.6437253


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Naomi


----------



## 2twenty2

'Friends' Actor Mike Hagerty Dead at 67

https://www.tmz.com/2022/05/06/mike-hagerty-dead-dies-67/


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Mike!


----------



## kidmenace

sorry for you loss


----------



## valis

Local to my neck of the woods...Mickey Gilley

https://www.click2houston.com/news/...ountry-western-singer-dies-at-86-sources-say/


----------



## Cookiegal

It's hard to believe it's been 40 years today since Gilles Villeneuve died in a qualifying race for the Belgian Grand Prix at the age of 32:

https://www.grandprix247.com/2022/0...villeneuve-40-years-since-that-day-at-zolder/


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> It's hard to believe it's been 40 years today since Gilles Villeneuve died in a qualifying race for the Belgian Grand Prix at the age of 32:
> 
> https://www.grandprix247.com/2022/0...villeneuve-40-years-since-that-day-at-zolder/


Yup. Fantastic driver. Heavy, heavy crash. His son did pretty well too.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Ray Liotta, iconic "Goodfellas" actor, dies at age 67*

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/ray-liotta-dies-age-67-goodfellas-actor/


----------



## Johnny b

R.I.P. Ray.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cross Border Legend Rocker Ronnie Hawkins, dies at 87

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/cross-border-rockabilly-legend-ronnie-hawkins-dies-at-87-1.5923426

https://abcnews.go.com/Entertainmen...hawkins-dies-87-patron-canadian-rock-85056161


----------



## Couriant

Marion Barber III passed away from unknown causes

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...ormer-cowboys-bears-running-back-passes-away/


----------



## Drabdr

Couriant said:


> Marion Barber III passed away from unknown causes
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...ormer-cowboys-bears-running-back-passes-away/


being a Cowboy fan here in Arl., TX, it sure hits close to home.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Bass player Alec John Such of Bon Jovi dead at 70*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/bon-jovi-such-obit-1.6478652


----------



## Cookiegal

Actor James Caan has passed away at the age of 82.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/james-caan-obit-1.6513456


----------



## Couriant

Cookiegal said:


> Actor James Caan has passed away at the age of 82.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/james-caan-obit-1.6513456


didnt think he was that old... rip


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. James!


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Actor James Caan has passed away at the age of 82.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/james-caan-obit-1.6513456


Saw that....great actor. Loved him in Misery.


----------



## Couriant

valis said:


> Saw that....great actor. Loved him in Misery.


and Elf....


----------



## valis

Apparently he was in some flick called The Godfather...dunno never seen it (no lie, tried like 5 times but fell asleep each time).

I also remember Rollerball...


----------



## Couriant

valis said:


> Apparently he was in some flick called The Godfather...dunno never seen it (no lie, tried like 5 times but fell asleep each time).
> 
> I also remember Rollerball...


I probably have seen Godfather too, but I don't remember it either...


----------



## Gr3iz

I saw it when it first came out. The only thing I remember about it was the horse's head in the bed ...


----------



## Drabdr

Couriant said:


> and Elf....


i forgot that! He was in "That's My Boy" with Adam Sandler. He played a priest, who had zero temperament to be one. 

what a great fun actor.


----------



## Cookiegal

Actor Paul Sorvino has died at the age of 83.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/paul-sorvino-dies-aged-83-1.6531418


----------



## RT

Aww..
just saw a Star Trek TNG episode with him as Worf's foster brother...
breaking all the rules to save a race from certain extiction...
Homeward was the title.

RIP Paul.


----------



## valis

Tony Dow, a.k.a., the Beav....

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Dow


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, no! I always liked that show, and him! R. I. P. Wally!



valis said:


> Tony Dow, a.k.a., the Beav....


Actually, his brother, Wally!


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Tony Dow, a.k.a., the Beav....


Looks like that was a bit premature. It was falsely announced he had died but it's now coming out that he's still alive. However, he's in hospice care and it seems death is imminent within hours regardless. Your link has been updated with this information.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Looks like that was a bit premature. It was falsely announced he had died but it's now coming out that he's still alive. However, he's in hospice care and it seems death is imminent within hours regardless. Your link has been updated with this information.


Wow. Cool, thanks Karen. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't think there's any hope for him unfortunately.


----------



## valis

Sadly I agree.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sucks to live and know that ... 

Personally, I'd want my plug pulled.


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Sucks to live and know that ...
> 
> Personally, I'd want my plug pulled.


Total agreeance.


----------



## Cookiegal

@valis,

Tony Dow passed away today and the link has been updated to reflect this.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Dow


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Wally!


----------



## valis

Well poop.


----------



## Gr3iz

You knew it was coming ...


----------



## valis

Yeah, still sucks. Loved that show and its depiction of life....


----------



## valis

I was too young to appreciate it but Dad extolls it. No locks on cars, leave the door open, 'check yer oil sir'....I would say i miss those days but I never even experienced them.


----------



## Gr3iz

Simpler times. That's why I like the old _Dennis the Menace_ and _Andy Griffith_ shows, too ...


----------



## valis

I was lucky enough to grow up on a ranch a couple miles to the left of nowhere. Never locked the house. But I never lived in the idyllic 50's that the Beav epitomised.


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Simpler times. That's why I like the old _Dennis the Menace_ and _Andy Griffith_ shows, too ...


I do love me some Barney. I am sharp like he is.


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> never lived in the idyllic 50's that the Beav epitomised.


I kinda did. I can relate much more closely to _The Wonder Years_ (original). That was, within a year, my time frame. My life took a different turn than his, but I identified closely with the time. Viet Nam war on TV all the time. The whole 9 yards ...


----------



## valis

Never saw that show, oddly enough...now I need to...


----------



## Gr3iz

They've done a remake lately, but I've not seen it. I believe Karen has been watching it ...


----------



## PeterOz

Gr3iz said:


> Viet Nam war on TV





valis said:


> Never saw that show, oddly enough...now I need to...


Not great viewing


----------



## valis

PeterOz said:


> Not great viewing


Obvious that I referring to the Wonder Years, I should think.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's how I took it!


----------



## RT

Got Andy Griffith on now.
Don Knotts was a great talent, physical comedy too. He could demonstrate the frightened nervous "jitters" and crab walk from a full squat like no one else 
Earned the title The Shakiest Gun in the West.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> I believe Karen has been watching it ...


Nope. I didn't even care for the original and didn't watch it.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Got Andy Griffith on now.
> Don Knotts was a great talent, physical comedy too. He could demonstrate the frightened nervous "jitters" and crab walk from a full squat like no one else


I agree on all counts and watched it "back then" of course but I just can't do black and white TV these days. So much is lost in the viewing.


----------



## RT

Andy show actually lost something for me when it went to color...


Cookiegal said:


> of course but I just can't do black and white TV these days. So much is lost in the viewing.


Twilight Zone in gloriously annoying 4:3 aspect ratio? Three Stooges? Perhaps not your style...so thank goodness all the Bonanzas I recall were all in living color


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> all the Bonanzas I recall were in living color


Yes, as opposed to dead colour.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Twilight Zone in gloriously annoying 4:3 aspect ratio?


Nope, I don't to vampires. 


RT said:


> Three Stooges?


Uh, no.


----------



## RT

B&W is a time honored photographic medium, both still and 'moving pictures' some of which has become well respected art.
Don't tell me you're not moved by the work of Ansel Adams, if you've ever seen a large print in the doctors office (or wherever)
If they have one, you picked the right doctor (or whatever)


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Nope, I don't to vampires.


They (TZ) didn't do vampires as I recall.... you must be thinking of The Walking Dead or Dark Shadows (old 60's show) ...hey, but there are in colour


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Don't tell me you're not moved by the work of Ansel Adams,


Just looked and no, not really. Those shots would be much more beautiful if you could see the detail the colour brings out.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> They (TZ) didn't do vampires as I recall


Whoops got that one mixed up. I did watch the Twilight Zone.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Just looked and no, not really.


Aww... guess you had to be there


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I did watch the Twilight Zone.


Good old stuff... gave many actors their first start....including Captain Kirk 

I always liked The Outer Limits too...


----------



## RT

The Outer Limits (original) was one show that did actually scare me as a young lad.
Parents went bowling, me and little brother home alone.
Episode The Zanti Misfits aired, the ant like things reminded me of yellow jackets, wasps that had recent;y stung me.
A storm and strong winds came that vibrated the aluminum storm door that sounded exactly like the buzzing those creatures on TV were making.
Creeped me out big time, willing to offer my brother as sacrifice, never so glad to see Mom and Dad come home 

Oh, uh that's rather off topic here, sorry...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, I guess we'd better let this thread get back on track.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah, I guess we'd better let this thread get back on track.


Indeed, but more than one person might have been mildly interested at how a Scarecrow can be scared! 

OK, OK , I digress...   and all ...yes back on track...


----------



## Cookiegal

👍


----------



## Couriant

Nichelle Nichols passed away aged 89


----------



## valis

Couriant said:


> Nichelle Nichols passed away aged 89


Saw that. Bill Russell as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Couriant said:


> Nichelle Nichols passed away aged 89


R. I. P. Lieutenant Uhura!


----------



## RT

Couriant said:


> Nichelle Nichols passed away aged 89


Aww...saw her at a local Trek convention, she was proud to be a part of such a show that affected the world.


----------



## Drabdr

Olivia-Newton, the beautiful and talented girl from Rydell High School (Grease) has passed, after courageously fighting Breast Cancer for many years.

We stop to memorialize you, for what you gave in life. Cancer may have did a number on you, but by no means, did it win anything.

R.I.P. Thanks for the fun. Olivia Newton-John 1948-2022


----------



## Couriant

Drabdr said:


> Olivia-Newton, the beautiful and talented girl from Rydell High School (Grease) has passed, after courageously fighting Breast Cancer for many years.
> 
> We stop to memorialize you, for what you gave in life. Cancer may have did a number on you, but by no means, did it win anything.
> 
> R.I.P. Thanks for the fun. Olivia Newton-John 1948-2022
> 
> View attachment 299203


74 years old... quite a fight. RIP


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Olivia!


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh no, that is very sad. She fought cancer for so long and so bravely. I loved her and her music.


----------



## valis

Oh that stinks. Loved her.


----------



## 2twenty2

Teenage Head's Gord Lewis found dead in Hamilton apartment, guitarist's son charged with murder

Family, friends of Hamilton music 'legend' are 'devastated and conflicted'

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/homicide-catharine-street-south-1.6544534


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Olivia


----------



## cwwozniak

R.I.P. Dame Olivia Newton-John


----------



## RT

In high school, you couldn't dial the AM or FM radio to a station that wasn't playing her top hits.
R.I.P. Olivia


----------



## 2twenty2

Wolfgang Petersen, filmmaker behind Das Boot, The NeverEnding Story, dead at 81

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/wolfgang-petersen-1.6552922


----------



## Cookiegal

Queen Elizabeth II has passed away at the age of 96! We all knew this day was coming but it's still shocking and sad. What a lady, what a reign. ❤


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Queen Elizabeth II has passed away at the age of 96! We all knew this day was coming but it's still shocking and sad. What a lady, what a reign. ❤


Shocking indeed, but not unexpected.

Goodness, WHAT an unbelievable life. Were that any of us were half the human she was.

Karen, input on your new King? You can probably guess mine.


----------



## 2twenty2

💐R.I.P. Queen Elizabeth


----------



## managed

The longest reigning British monarch ever. R.I.P. 👑 🇬🇧


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Karen, input on your new King? You can probably guess mine.


I don't really know. I guess time will tell but I think many would like to see him turn it over to William.


----------



## Tildy

*Queen Elizabeth, with her great smile, always remembered.
RIP Your Majesty*


----------



## Tildy

King Charles meets the grieving crowds









Charles III and Queen Consort Camilla greet crowds of well-wishers


Huge crowds cheered the new king and his wife as they arrived at the palace before greeting members of the public.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## 2twenty2

Doobie Brothers Drummer and Co-founder John Hartman Dead at 72: 'A Wild Spirit,' Band Says









Doobie Brothers Drummer and Cofounder John Hartman Dead at 72: 'A Wild Spirit,' Band Says


John Hartman co-founded the Doobie Brothers in San Jose, California, in 1970




people.com


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. John!

Time to play a little Doobies ...


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Time to play a little Doobies ...


Aye! Wo oh oh listen to the music 
Also reminds me of the movie The Jewel of the Nile where Micheal Douglas finds out the Brothers broke up


----------



## 2twenty2

*'Heartland' Actor Robert Cormier Dies at Age 33: 'He Was Always Looking to Achieve More'*









Heartland Actor Robert Cormier Dies at Age 33: 'He Was Always Looking to Achieve More'


The actor died on Friday, according to his obituary, though no cause of death was given




people.com


----------



## Drabdr

2twenty2 said:


> *'Heartland' Actor Robert Cormier Dies at Age 33: 'He Was Always Looking to Achieve More'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartland Actor Robert Cormier Dies at Age 33: 'He Was Always Looking to Achieve More'
> 
> 
> The actor died on Friday, according to his obituary, though no cause of death was given
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


I was wondering why I didn't recognize him. I haven't watched the Seasons after Ty left. That is really sad.


----------



## Cookiegal

It is sad, way too young to go. And shame on People for getting the star of the show's name wrong. It's Ambert Marshall not Mitchell.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Loretta Lynn, Coal Miner's Daughter singer and country music icon, dead at 90*



https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/loretta-lynn-1.6605381


----------



## Cookiegal

Ah no, I loved her. I visited her ranch in Hurricane Mills, Tennessee. R.I.P. Loretta. ❤


----------



## Gr3iz

My daughter just told me this, too. RIP!


----------



## Couriant

Angela Lansbury passed away at 96


















Angela Lansbury, Screen and Broadway Icon, Dead at 96


Angela Lansbury, perhaps best known for playing dauntless mystery novelist Jessica Fletcher on CBS' 'Murder, She Wrote,' died Tuesday at home in Los Angeles




people.com


----------



## RT

Aww, I just watched an episode of Murder, She Wrote last night.
At 96, what a life she must have lead...


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought she (like Betty White) was immortal ... 

R. I. P. Angela!


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Angela


----------



## 2twenty2

*Robbie Coltrane, ‘Cracker’ and ‘Harry Potter’ actor, dies at 72*









Robbie Coltrane, 'Cracker' and 'Harry Potter' actor, dies at 72


Scottish actor Robbie Coltrane, who played a crime-solving psychologist on TV series “Cracker” and the half-giant Hagrid in the “Harry Potter” movies, has died. He was 72.




www.pbs.org


----------



## valis

Loved him on Oceans 12. Never seen the Potter flicks and was surprised when I found out he was Hagrid.


----------



## RT

Hagrid, being one of the most beloved characters in the books and movies...will be missed.
R.I.P.


----------



## valis

Jim McDivitt...



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_McDivitt


----------



## Couriant

A follow up to Robbie - this is the first movie I saw him in...










British humour of course...


----------



## Cookiegal

Leslie Jordan (Will and Grace, the Cool Kids, Call me Kat among many other things he's known for) has died in a car accident at the age of 67. He was a quirky little guy and that's what I loved about him.









Leslie Jordan dead at 67: Mayim Bialik, Sean Hayes, George Takei, more celebrities react


Celebrities are taking to Twitter to mourn Leslie Jordan, a comedian who died at age 67 Monday, according to his agent.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Gr3iz

I do remember him from_ The Cool Kids_. I always liked his style! ;-)

R. I. P. Leslie!


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Leslie!


----------



## plodr

I remember him from Reba. I never watched Will and Grace nor saw The Cool Kids.


----------



## Cookiegal

Jerry Lee Lewis had died at the age of 87:



https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/music-jerry-lee-lewis-obit-1.6633127


----------



## Gr3iz

Great Balls O' Fire! He's made his mark! R. I. P. Jerry Lee!


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Jerry


----------



## Gr3iz

Coy Gibbs has passed away after his son won the Busch Series championship last night. Not sure of the exact timing of the events ...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coy_Gibbs


----------



## Couriant

John Aniston, Days of Our Lives actor and father of Jennifer Aniston has passed away









Actor John Aniston dead at 89, daughter Jennifer Aniston confirms


"You were one of the most beautiful humans I ever knew," Jennifer Aniston said.




www.wcvb.com


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P.


----------



## plodr

I just caught this last night. Robert Clary, Louis LeBeau on Hogan's Heroes died on the 16th. He was 96 and the last living cast member of the show.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ohhh ... R. I. P., "cockroach"!


----------



## valis

We all owe a lot to this guy...



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Brooks


----------



## Gr3iz

R. I. P. Fred.


----------



## Couriant

those from my era will know the Green Ranger / White Ranger Jason David Frank has passed away from suicide at age of 49:









'Power Rangers' Star Jason David Frank Dead By Suicide at 49


Jason David Frank -- one of the original "Power Rangers" -- has died ... TMZ has learned.




www.tmz.com


----------



## Gr3iz

My son used to watch them. He would probably have remembered him. R. I. P.


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Jason


----------



## 2twenty2

*Iconic Maple Leafs defenceman Börje Salming dies at 71*



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/borje-salming-death-maple-leafs-1.6663024


----------



## Cookiegal

Irene Cara, known for the song Flashdance.....what a Feeling and Fame among other things has died at the age of 63 of unknown cause:









Irene Cara: Fame singer and actress dies aged 63


The American singer and actress won an Oscar for Best Original Song in 1984.



www.bbc.com


----------



## 2twenty2

*Christine McVie, Fleetwood Mac singer-songwriter, dies at 79*









Christine McVie, Fleetwood Mac singer-songwriter, dies at 79 - National | Globalnews.ca


"She was truly one-of-a-kind, special and talented beyond measure," read a statement by Fleetwood Mac.




globalnews.ca


----------



## Couriant

Kirstie Alley passed away at 71 from cancer.









Kirstie Alley, star of 'Cheers' and 'Look Who's Talking,' dies at 71 of colon cancer


Kirstie Alley, an actress best known for playing Rebecca Howe on the hit NBC sitcom "Cheers," has died from cancer. She was 71.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, my daughter just told me this ... R. I. P. Kirstie!


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Kirstie


----------



## Cookiegal

I was shocked to hear this one on the news this morning. Way too young to go. R.I.P. Kirstie.


----------



## Cookiegal

Stephen "tWitch" Boss, dancer and DJ on the Ellen show has died at the age of 40. I'm seeing other articles saying it was suicide with a firearm. 









Ellen DeGeneres 'heartbroken' over death of Stephen 'tWitch' Boss


Ellen DeGeneres has issued a statement regarding the death of her former talk show's longtime DJ and co-executive producer, Stephen "tWitch" Boss, saying on Wednesday that she's "heartbroken" over his passing.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Couriant

Cookiegal said:


> Stephen "tWitch" Boss, dancer and DJ on the Ellen show has died at the age of 40. I'm seeing other articles saying it was suicide with a firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellen DeGeneres 'heartbroken' over death of Stephen 'tWitch' Boss
> 
> 
> Ellen DeGeneres has issued a statement regarding the death of her former talk show's longtime DJ and co-executive producer, Stephen "tWitch" Boss, saying on Wednesday that she's "heartbroken" over his passing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ctvnews.ca


That was one that I was shocked to see. He was an incredible dancer.


----------



## Couriant

Pele, Brazilian soccer player, has passed away at 82:








Pele, Brazil’s mighty king of 'beautiful game,' has died


Pele, the Brazilian king of soccer who won three World Cups and became one of the most commanding sports figures of the last century, has died at 82.




soccer.nbcsports.com


----------



## Cookiegal

Canadian folk singer icon Ian Tyson has died at the age of 89.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/ian-tyson-dead-at-89-1.6699778


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Ian


----------



## Gr3iz

Barbara Walters has passed away at age 93 ... R. I. P.









Trailblazing journalist Barbara Walters has died at 93


Over more than a half century, the driven celebrity journalist built one of the most remarkable careers in TV news. She was 93.




www.npr.org


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Barbara


----------



## 2twenty2

*Celebrities Who Died in 2022*









Remembering the Celebrities Who've Died in 2022


Looking back at the celebrity deaths of 2022, including Pelé, Naomi Judd, Bob Saget, Olivia Newton-John and Kirstie Alley




people.com













2022 Celebrity Death List - IMDb


2022 Celebrity Death List




www.imdb.com













A look back at the famous and influential people we lost in 2022


From musicians and actors to the Queen herself, the world lost a number of beloved and influential figures this past year who made their mark in the worlds of film, music, sports and politics.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Deke40

RIP Ken Block
Died in a snowmobile accident.









Driver and YouTube star Ken Block dies in snowmobile accident


The world of motorsport paid tribute to American Ken Block, the professional rally driver whose daring stunts made him an internet sensation, after his death aged 55 in a snowmobile accident.




www.reuters.com


----------



## valis

Deke40 said:


> RIP Ken Block
> Died in a snowmobile accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driver and YouTube star Ken Block dies in snowmobile accident
> 
> 
> The world of motorsport paid tribute to American Ken Block, the professional rally driver whose daring stunts made him an internet sensation, after his death aged 55 in a snowmobile accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Saw that this morning and about fell over. Got the first half dozen or gymkana vids on my pc. Liked him quite a bit.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's one crazy mutha! ;-)


----------



## valis

That Subie WRX is awesome. Take the kids to the grocery store and load up with groceries? Check.

Do what Block did on the way home? Also check.


----------



## Cookiegal

Child actor Adam Rich from the popular series "Eight is Enough" (1977-1981) has died at the age of 54. 









Eight Is Enough star Adam Rich is dead at 54


Adam Rich, who starred as the youngest son on the popular series Eight Is Enough, has died at age 54.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Adam


----------

